# Biden Actions ... And Reactions



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*That Didn't Take Long: Biden Interior Department Welcome Email Pushes Racial Politics*



Van der Heide is your central casting leftist. She hates Christopher Columbus, Mt. Rushmore, Donald Trump, and American energy independence — not necessarily in that order.  She is the sort of appointment that reveals the lie of Biden’s play as a bipartisan unifier.

Her email to Department employees lays out what matters now at the Interior Department:



> Lastly, I am eager to welcome a strong Biden-Harris team to the department over the coming days, weeks, and months. The administration is striving to appoint people that are talented, experienced, *and look like America*. I will communicate to each appointee that we must carry out our work with the same core values that I know you all bring to public service: honor, integrity, heart, and professionalism.





> Today in America, there are significant and converging challenges facing our nation: the pandemic, the economy, *climate change, and systemic racism.* I look forward to working with you to address these and to serve the American public. Thank you again for your service to this nation.



Here we go. Under Trump, it was America First. Now, it’s the territories and identity politics.



> First and foremost—thank you. You are the backbone of this Department. Thank you for all you do as public servants to uphold trust and treaty responsibilities to Native Americans and Alaska Natives; to work with our Native Hawaiian communities and U.S. Territories.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, this "looks like America" seems to be a theme.


----------



## herb749

So staffing would be 64% white and need to fire AA's to bring in more Hispanics.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Calls for DOJ to Resume Obama-Era ‘Slush Fund’ Payouts to Left-Wing Groups*


“When the federal government settles a case against a corporate wrongdoer, any settlement funds should go first to the victims and then to the American people — not to bankroll third-party special interest groups or the political friends of whoever is in power,” Sessions said in 2017.

In 2017, Congress took aim at the “slush fund,” which incentivized corporate payments to left-wing groups such as La Raza.

Former Rep. Bob Goodlatte (R-VA) sponsored a bill called the “Stop Settlement Slush Funds Act of 2017,” but the bill never came to fruition.

The Sessions Justice Department policy, however, became an agency rule that went into effect in December 2020.

The rule is now part of several federal agency actions subject to review under Biden’s upcoming executive order called, “Protecting Public Health and the Environment and Restoring Science to Tackle the Climate Crisis,” Fox News reported.

The Obama administration Justice Department extorted fines from major banks such as Bank of America and used them to fund left-wing groups that push the Democrat vote, according to a 2016 report from the Government Accountability Institute (GAI).


----------



## GURPS

“This is a gut punch for the Canadian and Alberta economies. Sadly it is an insult directed at the United States’ most important ally and trading partner,” Kenney told a news conference.

Christy Goldfuss, an energy and environment policy expert at the liberal Center for American Progress in Washington said a major part of the Biden administration’s climate strategy is to avoid building new long-lasting oil and gas projects such as KXL.

“The more we invest in fossil fuel infrastructure, the harder it is to transition to the investments we need to make for clean energy,” said Goldfuss, who ran the Council on Environmental Quality in former President Barack Obama’s White House.









						Biden revokes KXL permit in blow to Canada's oil sector, Ottawa disappointed
					

U.S. President Joe Biden on Wednesday formally revoked the permit needed to build the Keystone XL oil pipeline (KXL), dashing Ottawa's hopes of salvaging the $8 billion project that the struggling Canadian crude sector has long supported.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Signs 17 Executive Orders On First Day In Office, Includes Controversial Actions | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				





One of the most controversial Executive Orders that Biden signed “unilaterally eviscerate[d] women’s sports,” author and women’s rights activist Abigail Shrier wrote on Twitter. “Any educational institution that receives federal funding must admit biologically-male athletes to women’s teams, women’s scholarships, etc. A new glass ceiling was just placed over girls.”

The order states in part:



> _Every person should be treated with respect and dignity and should be able to live without fear, no matter who they are or whom they love. Children should be able to learn without worrying about whether they will be denied access to the restroom, the locker room, or school sports. Adults should be able to earn a living and pursue a vocation knowing that they will not be fired, demoted, or mistreated because of whom they go home to or because how they dress does not conform to sex-based stereotypes. People should be able to access healthcare and secure a roof over their heads without being subjected to sex discrimination.  All persons should receive equal treatment under the law, no matter their gender identity or sexual orientation._



[clip]

CNN added that Biden also signed a Executive Order that “requires executive branch appointees to sign an ethics pledge barring them from acting in personal interest and requiring them to uphold the independence of the Department of Justice.” The order comes as Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, is under federal criminal investigation over his business dealings.


so federal money or protecting girls sports from men excuse me transgenders


----------



## Hijinx

I am surprised that Biden could remember how to sign his name long enough to get through all of that.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Yep, this "looks like America" seems to be a theme.



They clearly have no idea what America looks like outside of their dystopian political enclaves and celebrity filled cocktail parties.  They're just checking off boxes now and rewarding operatives and lobbyists.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> I am surprised that Biden could remember how to sign his name long enough to get through all of that.



Have we actually seen the "signature"?


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Have we actually seen the "signature"?




yeah he only signed a couple for the press .......


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> “This is a gut punch for the Canadian and Alberta economies. Sadly it is an insult directed at the United States’ most important ally and trading partner,” Kenney told a news conference.
> 
> Christy Goldfuss, an energy and environment policy expert at the liberal Center for American Progress in Washington said a major part of the Biden administration’s climate strategy is to avoid building new long-lasting oil and gas projects such as KXL.
> 
> “The more we invest in fossil fuel infrastructure, the harder it is to transition to the investments we need to make for clean energy,” said Goldfuss, who ran the Council on Environmental Quality in former President Barack Obama’s White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden revokes KXL permit in blow to Canada's oil sector, Ottawa disappointed
> 
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden on Wednesday formally revoked the permit needed to build the Keystone XL oil pipeline (KXL), dashing Ottawa's hopes of salvaging the $8 billion project that the struggling Canadian crude sector has long supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


What did Canada expect was going to happen?  We don't want their oil.  Canada's going to wind up sending it to China.


----------



## Clem72

herb749 said:


> So staffing would be 64% white and need to fire AA's to bring in more Hispanics.



And hire Elizabeth Warren to get the proper Native American representation.


----------



## Clem72

So does the mask mandate have some exceptions for personal workspaces, etc?  Do the folks working on base now have to wear the mask in their cubicles and in the toilet stall?


----------



## Monello

So much for Joe* the moderate.


----------



## glhs837

Ah, but which America? Hals Diner in Idao, or Mufasa's Nigerian Joint in the Bronx?


Clem72 said:


> So does the mask mandate have some exceptions for personal workspaces, etc?  Do the folks working on base now have to wear the mask in their cubicles and in the toilet stall?



Driving in my car on base?


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> They clearly have no idea what America looks like outside of their dystopian political enclaves and celebrity filled cocktail parties.  They're just checking off boxes now and rewarding operatives and lobbyists.



They know what Democrat cities look, like and that's what got them elected so they make his Administration look that way.
Filled with incompetence and stupidity.


----------



## GURPS

*On ‘Day One,’ Joe Biden’s Transgender Executive Order Destroys Women’s Rights*


For example, the first paragraph of the order contains the following: “Children should be able to learn without worrying about whether they will be denied access to the restroom, the locker room, or school sports.”

So, what does this mean? This means that children — defined by the federal government by anyone who is younger than age 18 or who is not an emancipated minor — have the “right” to decide which restroom or locker room they use. What does this mean, in raw actuality? Girls who believe they are boys can enter bathrooms and locker rooms designated for boys and, more worryingly, boys who believe they are girls can enter bathrooms and locker rooms designated for girls. Don’t like it? Too bad.

Cutting through the vague and evasive language of the executive order, this means that — just by claiming that they are a girl — boys will have access to an enclosed and previously private space where girls can undress. Not only that, they will have the supposed right to undress in front of these girls, forcing them into — at best — an uncomfortable situation, and — at worst — a dangerous one.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Clem72 said:


> So does the mask mandate have some exceptions for personal workspaces, etc?  Do the folks working on base now have to wear the mask in their cubicles and in the toilet stall?


There are divisions that say masks all time everywhere, have been since summer.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Signs Order Requiring Travelers To Wear Face Masks*

The executive order, titled _Promoting COVID-19 Safety In Domestic And International Travel, _calls on various cabinet agencies to use existing authority to implement the new mandate on applicable methods of public transportation, which can include at airports, on commercial aircraft, on trains, on public maritime vessels and ferries, and on intercity bus services. However, it’s not clear how the Biden administration plans to enforce the mandate.

White House Chief of Staff Ron Klain previously said in a memo that Biden would be implementing an interstate-travel mask mandate at the start of his term, in addition to requiring masks on federal property, reported the Associated Press. (Biden later addressed members of the media at the Lincoln Memorial while not wearing a mask himself). He has also called on Americans to wear masks for the next 100 days as part of a “100 Day Masking Challenge.”

According CNBC News, major U.S. airlines already require travelers to wear face masks when flying, and airports already require face masks as well. Even before Biden’s order, more than 2,500 people had already been prohibited from flying over policy violations.

Under Biden’s executive order, international travelers visiting will also be required to test negative for COVID-19 prior to departing for the U.S.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Responds To Reporter Asking Him About His Vaccination Plan: ‘Give Me A Break’*


“Mr. President, you said you set the goal at 100 million vaccines in the [first 100 days]. Is that high enough?” a reporter asked Biden. “Shouldn’t you set the bar higher? That’s basically where the U.S. is right now.”

“When I announced it, you all said, ‘It’s not possible,'” Biden responded. “Come on, give me a break, man. It’s a good start.”

Biden made the remark while in the White House — which is federal property — while not wearing a mask. This comes on the heels of the president having signed an Executive Order on Wednesday that requires people to wear masks while on federal property. Biden appeared to have a mask on at certain times while in the room, but not while talking. There were numerous other people in the room, most of whom appeared to have masks on.


----------



## BOP

Monello said:


> So much for Joe* the moderate.


ISWYDT - clever.  I like it.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Biden Signs Order Requiring Travelers To Wear Face Masks*
> 
> The executive order, titled _Promoting COVID-19 Safety In Domestic And International Travel, _calls on various cabinet agencies to use existing authority to implement the new mandate on applicable methods of public transportation, which can include at airports, on commercial aircraft, on trains, on public maritime vessels and ferries, and on intercity bus services. However, it’s not clear how the Biden administration plans to enforce the mandate.
> 
> White House Chief of Staff Ron Klain previously said in a memo that Biden would be implementing an interstate-travel mask mandate at the start of his term, in addition to requiring masks on federal property, reported the Associated Press. (Biden later addressed members of the media at the Lincoln Memorial while not wearing a mask himself). He has also called on Americans to wear masks for the next 100 days as part of a “100 Day Masking Challenge.”
> 
> According CNBC News, major U.S. airlines already require travelers to wear face masks when flying, and airports already require face masks as well. Even before Biden’s order, more than 2,500 people had already been prohibited from flying over policy violations.
> 
> Under Biden’s executive order, international travelers visiting will also be required to test negative for COVID-19 prior to departing for the U.S.



And quarantine for 14 days when they arrive. Didn't Trump propose something like this and democrats threw a fit.


----------



## GURPS

a 40 Truck convoy roles into Syria 

well lets ramp up the Wars


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Stops Trump Order To Slash Price Of Insulin, EpiPen*


“The HHS Thursday froze the former Trump administration’s December drug policy that requires community health centers to pass on all their insulin and epinephrine discount savings to patients,” Bloomberg Law reported Thursday. “Centers that don’t pass on the savings wouldn’t qualify for federal grants.”

“This freeze is part of the Biden administration’s large-scale effort announced this week that will scrutinize the Trump administration’s health policies,” the report noted. “If the previous administration’s policies raise ‘fact, law, or policy’ concerns, the Biden HHS will delay them and consult with the Office of Management and Budget about other actions.”

A report for Bloomberg Government said the Biden administration is on a “different page” about curbing drug prices than the Trump administration, noting of the Biden team awaiting “at least a dozen lawsuits … over Trump-era moves to lower drug prices”:


> _Biden enters the presidency with at least a dozen lawsuits waiting over Trump-era moves to lower drug prices, an issue the new administration will likely tackle in its own way. The Department of Health and Human Services under Biden inherits challenges to rules that tie drug reimbursement to cheaper foreign drug prices and allow medication imports from Canada. It also faces complaints over Trump’s push for drugmakers to ship discounted drugs bought by low-income health centers to commercial contract pharmacies._


----------



## glhs837

Love this bit 



> _ an issue the new administration will likely tackle in its own way._



Meaning that as long as the payoffs are big enough, the swindling of the American people can continue... 

Whew, sure am glad we've a got a "normal" President again, things looked scary there for a while..... now we are back to this


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *Biden Stops Trump Order To Slash Price Of Insulin, EpiPen*



But at least we won't have Trump tweeting mean things.  That's certainly worth diabetics and folks with allergies paying exorbitant prices for their  meds.  We all have to kick in.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Orders DOJ Not To Renew Contracts With Private Prisons As Part Of Racial Equity Agenda




Before signing the executive action, Biden said he believes “we’re in a battle for the soul of this nation,” adding, “and the simple truth is, our soul will be troubled as long as systemic racism is allowed to persist.”

“I firmly believe the nation is ready to change, but government has to change as well.”

The order says that there are “a disproportionate number of people of color” currently incarcerated in the United States. It claims “privately operated criminal detention facilities consistently underperform Federal facilities with respect to correctional services, programs, and resources” that help prepare inmates to reenter society.




 


I guess the Gov will just turn them all loose ?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Continues Fossil Fuel Crackdown, Plans To Suspend New Oil Drilling Permits On Federal Land, Report Says

Biden is prepared to suspend issuing new drilling permits to oil companies for wells on federal land indefinitely while the Department of the Interior conducts a review of oil development’s impact on climate change, according to The Wall Street Journal. While federal land only accounts for about 9% of onshore U.S. oil production, Biden’s order will have an outsized impact on states such as New Mexico where the federal government controls about a third of the state.

Many view the new moratorium as a significant step towards Biden fulfilling his campaign promise to end oil drilling on federal land and offshore, according to WSJ. Critics have pointed out that multiple times during the campaign, Biden and his team promised he would “not ban fracking.”

On Biden’s first day in office, interim Interior Secretary Scott de la Vega issued an order freezing new oil and gas drilling permits on federal land for 60 days. The limited order brought stiff blowback from officials in New Mexico as well as leaders of the Ute Indian Tribe in Utah, which is nearly two-thirds owned by the federal government.




here comes more foreign wars and $ 5.00 gsal gasoline ....


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Energy Policy Is AOC’s ‘Green New Deal Dressed Up As Executive Orders,’ GOP Senator Says*

“What we’re seeing here is the Green New Deal basically dressed up in executive orders,” Sen Barrasso continued, referring to a set of drastic goals to combat climate change championed by progressive Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-New York). 





Barrasso said Biden’s new direction would hit his constituents hard, many of whom are employed by coal, oil, and gas industries. He estimates the changes could cost up to 30,000 jobs in Wyoming alone.

“The Democrats have gone back to the blame America first approach,” Barrasso said. “The reason we want a strong energy economy in America is its jobs, its affordable energy, and it’s because of our own national security. Energy security is national security.”

The United States became the world’s largest energy producer under the leadership of former President Donald J. Trump. According to CNBC, America surpassed “both Russia and Saudi Arabia in oil production” and “became a net exporter of oil, when including refined products like diesel, jet fuel, and gasoline.”


----------



## Hijinx

It sure is getting depressing reading about what this mentally ill moron is doing every day.
When Biden had his faculties he was not that sharp, now he is off the freaking wall stupid.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> It sure is getting depressing reading about what this mentally ill moron is doing every day.
> When Biden had his faculties he was not that sharp, now he is off the freaking wall stupid.




Its likely not him. Its the people behind him pushing the papers in front of him to sign.


----------



## TPD

Raise your hand if you think Biden is the one posting on his own Twitter account....

No one?

Ok then, raise your hand if you think Biden knows what Twitter is....

No one?

Well ok, last one - raise your hand if you think Biden took a nap today...

yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## Hijinx

Here's some more jobs gone. Biden canceled the sale of planes and drones to the Saudi's


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s DOJ Nominee Repeatedly Posted Misinformation About Breonna Taylor’s Death On Social Media*

Kristen Clarke is among several blue-check marks on Twitter that amplified the false claim that Ms. Taylor was lying in her bed when she was slain by police during the deadly raid. On at least one occasion, Clarke helped distort the narrative even further, erroneously stating that Taylor had been asleep in her bed when she was killed.

The facts of the case, however, indicate that Taylor was fatally shot in the hallway of her apartment after her boyfriend had shot a police officer who had busted through the door while executing a warrant.

Still, the widely-shared misinformation remains on Clarke’s Twitter feed as she awaits confirmation to become the first black woman to lead the DOJ’s Civil Rights Division. Clarke currently serves as the executive director for the Lawyers’ Committee for Civil Rights Under Law, a tax-exempt charitable organization that focuses on several progressive issues such as voting rights, hate crimes, income inequality, and combating alleged racial disparities in the criminal justice system.


----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


> I guess the Gov will just turn them all loose ?



I think many of the facilities are state owned, just operated commercially.  Either way, it's better to get business out of detention. How many stories have we seen in the last few years where judges and prosecutors were charged with inflating sentences in exchange for kickbacks from private prisons? I know several have been on this very forum.  And if they actually charged these guys, that likely means that it's a much larger issue where most get away with it.  Not only because they are part of the system, but because in general we only catch a small percentage of the criminals in any particular group.  Take away the profit motive, and the issue should sort itself out.


----------



## Gilligan

Hijinx said:


> Here's some more jobs gone. Biden canceled the sale of planes and drones to the Saudi's


Good grief. What a mess...


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> I think many of the facilities are state owned, just operated commercially.  Either way, it's better to get business out of detention. How many stories have we seen in the last few years where judges and prosecutors were charged with inflating sentences in exchange for kickbacks from private prisons? I know several have been on this very forum.  And if they actually charged these guys, that likely means that it's a much larger issue where most get away with it.  Not only because they are part of the system, but because in general we only catch a small percentage of the criminals in any particular group.  Take away the profit motive, and the issue should sort itself out.


Or people could just stop breaking the law.

At last count our humble household has a combined 118 years here on earth.  The last count we had zero felony convictions.  Likewise we have zero misdemeanor convictions.  Now before you dismiss my claims with a yeah but about how we had a high priced legal defense team ala OJ that won us freedom while absolutely, unequivocally, 100% guilty, you would be wrong.  We are people that obey the laws of society.  Yet somehow I read about people with 30 - 40 arrests and have been alive 1/3 of the amount of time that I've been around.

People play in the NBA because they are good at what they do.  People end up in prison because they are good at breaking the law.  If the percentage of the people in jail are disproportionate to their racial makeup of the country, then that group has a criminality problem.  It's not the prison that has a racial problem.  Cops aren't rounding up minorities willy nilly and tossing them to prosecutors to have a court convict them and hand them jail sentences.


----------



## Clem72

Monello said:


> Or people could just stop breaking the law.



Iike that is going to happen. 

Listen, I have been on this earth likely near as long as you have, and with the exception of one cousin who apparently loves to drive drunk I don't have a single relative that I know of who has ever been charged with or convicted of a crime. Unless speeding tickets count.

That issue has nothing to do with the fact that I don't want to pay to keep people in prison who don't belong there, or don't deserve to be there as long as they are charged.  

And were not talking about everyone, or 1 in 2, hell it may be only 1%. But that's 1% of wasted taxpayer money.

And to be completely honest, what do I care if they accidentally let a bunch of freaks out early.  As you said, most of these guys are repeat offenders, but by and large they do their deeds in their own neighborhoods against their own acquaintances. And I don't live in one of those neighborhoods.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Or people could just stop breaking the law.
> 
> At last count our humble household has a combined 118 years here on earth.  The last count we had zero felony convictions.  Likewise we have zero misdemeanor convictions.  Now before you dismiss my claims with a yeah but about how we had a high priced legal defense team ala OJ that won us freedom while absolutely, unequivocally, 100% guilty, you would be wrong.  We are people that obey the laws of society.  Yet somehow I read about people with 30 - 40 arrests and have been alive 1/3 of the amount of time that I've been around.
> 
> People play in the NBA because they are good at what they do.  People end up in prison because they are *bad *at breaking the law.  If the percentage of the people in jail are disproportionate to their racial makeup of the country, then that group has a criminality problem.  It's not the prison that has a racial problem.  Cops aren't rounding up minorities willy nilly and tossing them to prosecutors to have a court convict them and hand them jail sentences.


Fixed a glaring error

yes it really glared at me


----------



## BOP

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154811


Looks like he sent off for one of those "Learn to Draw" things in the back of a comic book.

He is one up on the Magic Muslim, though, with a rack of pens and not 1, but 2 phones.


----------



## Louise

BOP said:


> Looks like he sent off for one of those "Learn to Draw" things in the back of a comic book.
> 
> He is one up on the Magic Muslim, though, with a rack of pens and not 1, but 2 phones.



God bless the USA. Period.


----------



## Louise

herb749 said:


> Its likely not him. Its the people behind him pushing the papers in front of him to sign.



Welcome to 1984.  It just took longer than George thought.  I will, always, think of Trump as Communism interrupted. Like his persona, or not; he is a patriot.  Period.  It is, now, on our doorstep. It only took a week. Wow.  Fair well, y’all, and God bless the USA.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Kills Trump Budget Cuts Totaling $27.4 Billion


On Sunday, President Biden sent a letter  to congressional leaders announcing that he would reverse former President Trump’s freezing of $27.4 billion in government programs.

On January 14, Trump had used a process called rescission to make the budget cuts.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Biden Kills Trump Budget Cuts Totaling $27.4 Billion
> 
> 
> On Sunday, President Biden sent a letter  to congressional leaders announcing that he would reverse former President Trump’s freezing of $27.4 billion in government programs.
> 
> On January 14, Trump had used a process called rescission to make the budget cuts.



27.4 Billion, a mere pittance when you are printing TRILLIONS

Go on with your bad self Joe, keep the presses rolling.


----------



## GURPS

*The Interesting Development with the Biden Plan to Slash the Trump Tax Cuts*


During the 2020 campaign, you all heard it. Joe Biden was going to nix the Trump tax cuts if elected president. That’s a massive tax increase on the middle class, but it resonates with the Democratic base. It’s a play to those urban-based fools who take everything MSNBC says about this economic initiative by the Trump White House, one that benefitted everyone especially the middle class. It’s one that even Bernie Sanders said they would benefit the middle class, as 91 percent of middle-income earners would be getting relief for the next decade. Sanders’ only complaint was—get this—the Trump tax cuts didn’t go far enough. CBS News also found three families from different states and economic backgrounds who all benefitted from the Trump tax cuts. It spurred economic growth, allowed businesses to give bonuses to workers, and generated the climate necessary for the booming jobs growth we saw under Trump before COVID hit.  

So, now, with Joe Biden the Oval Office, he plans to take aim at the Trump tax cuts, or will he? Even _The New York Times_ is saying that they won’t gut the whole package. It’ll be a tinkering of sorts. It just shows you that maybe the Trump tax cuts were, I don’t know—good for the economy. I mean, that’s all I can gather since they plan to make a huge portion of the Trump tax cuts permanent. (via NYT):



> Mr. Biden is now in the White House, and his party controls both chambers of Congress. Yet he and his aides are committing to only a partial rollback of the law, with their focus on provisions that help corporations and the very rich. It’s a position that Mr. Biden held throughout the campaign, and that he clarified in the September debate by promising to only partly repeal a corporate rate cut.





> In some cases, including tax cuts that help lower- and middle-class Americans, they are looking to make Mr. Trump’s temporary tax cuts permanent.


----------



## Hijinx

Get rid of the trump tax cuts and just send ever5ybody a check for $2,000 dollars.
Those who are smart will save the $2,000 dollars Joe sends you to pay the taxes, when Biden takes away the tax cut.

Does anyone else see the sense in this/


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> Get rid of the trump tax cuts and just send everybody a check for $2,000 dollars.




Yes this way you are DEPENDANT on further Gov Largess .. it's not keeping YOUR Money, but now you NEED their handout


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Tells Federal Bureaucrats To Approve Regulations With Benefits That Are 'Impossible To Quantify'*


Specifically, Biden instructed those officials to revamp their regulatory review processes to "promote public health and safety, economic growth, social welfare, racial justice, environmental stewardship, human dignity, equity, and the interests of future generations." The memo also states that the new regime "serves as a tool to affirmatively promote regulations."

Towards that end, Biden's memo says that his administration will alter the Office of Management and Budget's rules regarding regulations "to ensure that the review process…fully accounts for regulatory benefits that are difficult or impossible to quantify."
​In other words, if a bureaucrat can conceive of a way that new regulations could advance the goals of racial justice or environmental health, those political aims should be counted as benefits—even if they can't, well, actually be counted.


----------



## glhs837

Man, good thing we don't run acquisition that way


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Tells Federal Bureaucrats To Approve Regulations With Benefits That Are 'Impossible To Quantify'*
> 
> 
> Specifically, Biden instructed those officials to revamp their regulatory review processes to "promote public health and safety, economic growth, social welfare, racial justice, environmental stewardship, human dignity, equity, and the interests of future generations." The memo also states that the new regime "serves as a tool to affirmatively promote regulations."
> 
> Towards that end, Biden's memo says that his administration will alter the Office of Management and Budget's rules regarding regulations "to ensure that the review process…fully accounts for regulatory benefits that are difficult or impossible to quantify."
> ​In other words, if a bureaucrat can conceive of a way that new regulations could advance the goals of racial justice or environmental health, those political aims should be counted as benefits—even if they can't, well, actually be counted.




Sounds like Gobbledygoop to me. Mostly Bullsht.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden asks Supreme Court to cancel arguments on border wall, asylum cases*


"The President has directed the Executive Branch to undertake an assessment of 'the legality of the funding and contracting methods used to construct the wall,'" the administration wrote to the court.

[clip]

In both cases, the filings noted that the challengers had agreed to the delays posed by the Biden administration. 

"We are relieved to see a pause on wall construction while the Biden administration decides whether to defend Trump’s illegal and disastrous national emergency declaration,” Gloria Smith, a managing attorney at the Sierra Club, said in a release. 

“Ultimately, the destructive border wall must be torn down.... The new administration must implement a new vision for the borderlands — one that protects human rights, tribal sovereignty and the environment,” she added.



Tear down the border wall but keep a wall around Congress


----------



## frequentflier

GURPS said:


> *Biden asks Supreme Court to cancel arguments on border wall, asylum cases*
> 
> 
> "The President has directed the Executive Branch to undertake an assessment of 'the legality of the funding and contracting methods used to construct the wall,'" the administration wrote to the court.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> In both cases, the filings noted that the challengers had agreed to the delays posed by the Biden administration.
> 
> "We are relieved to see a pause on wall construction while the Biden administration decides whether to defend Trump’s illegal and disastrous national emergency declaration,” Gloria Smith, a managing attorney at the Sierra Club, said in a release.
> 
> “Ultimately, the destructive border wall must be torn down.... The new administration must implement a new vision for the borderlands — one that protects human rights, tribal sovereignty and the environment,” she added.
> 
> 
> 
> Tear down the border wall but keep a wall around Congress



Maybe all the Sierra club members should have to take in one or two families coming over the border for a couple years.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Tried to Remove a Former Trump Official From an ADVISORY Post. Well, That's Against the Law*



Severino filed a lawsuit in federal district court, asking for a preliminary injunction to prevent Biden from terminating his employment or to reinstate him should Biden illegally attempt to fire him.

*“The statute governing ACUS provides that Mr. Severino’s term on the Council lasts for three years, and the statute makes no provision or allowance for at-will Presidential removal,” the lawsuit states. “President Biden has no authority to terminate Mr. Severino’s appointment to the Council under 5 U.S.C. § 595(b) or Article II of the Constitution. Mr. Severino seeks a temporary restraining order and preliminary injunction to prevent this unlawful removal.”*

According to the lawsuit, Gautam Raghavan, the deputy director of the White House Presidential Personnel Office, sent Severino an email on February 2, threatening to terminate Severino’s employment unless he should resign. The email read:



> Good afternoon,
> I am writing on behalf of President Biden to request your resignation
> from the Administrative Conference of the United States Council by
> 5:00 p.m. ET tomorrow, Wednesday, February 3. If you do not resign
> by that time, your appointment to the Council will be terminated.
> Thank you for your time and service.




This bald abuse of power echoes the Biden administration’s callousness in dealing with former Trump administration employees. Biden’s administration denied parental leave benefits to pregnant women who served in the Trump administration.

“I got completely screwed,” Vanessa Ambrosini, who worked in the Trump administration for four years, told _Politico_. “There were no caveats in that language saying anything about if the administration turns, you get nothing and of course, that happened and so I got nothing.” Her benefits had been approved for January through March by the Commerce Department’s human resources office, but she was informed the day before her baby was due that her leave would be discontinued after January 20, effectively canceling a benefit she was already using.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Refugee Order Prioritizes Women, Gays, and People Displaced by Climate Change*


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> *Biden asks Supreme Court to cancel arguments on border wall, asylum cases*
> 
> 
> "The President has directed the Executive Branch to undertake an assessment of 'the legality of the funding and contracting methods used to construct the wall,'" the administration wrote to the court.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> In both cases, the filings noted that the challengers had agreed to the delays posed by the Biden administration.
> 
> "We are relieved to see a pause on wall construction while the Biden administration decides whether to defend Trump’s illegal and disastrous national emergency declaration,” Gloria Smith, a managing attorney at the Sierra Club, said in a release.
> 
> “Ultimately, the destructive border wall must be torn down.... The new administration must implement a new vision for the borderlands — one that protects human rights, tribal sovereignty and the environment,” she added.
> 
> 
> 
> Tear down the border wall but keep a wall around Congress


Sounds like we no longer need a Judicial or a Legislative branch of the Government.  I forget, what do they call that again?


----------



## GURPS

Before then, millions of Americans are projected to remain jobless though that has not kept the Biden administration from pursuing a labor policy that floods the United States labor market with millions of illegal aliens, foreign visa workers, and green card-holders.

At the U.S.-Mexico border, Biden has restarted the Catch and Release program, which frees border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the country while they await their asylum hearings. Previously, a series of cooperative agreements with Central America and the Remain in Mexico policy had effectively ended Catch and Release, drastically cutting asylum fraud.

Many of those border crossers and illegal aliens will hunt for mostly blue-collar American jobs that otherwise would go to Americans.

Similarly, Biden has suggested he will surge refugee resettlement to the U.S. by 2022, seek an amnesty for nearly all illegal aliens, and block reforms to various visa programs while seeking an increase in legal immigration levels.

*Millions of Americans Projected to Remain Jobless as Biden Packs U.S. Labor Force with Foreign Workers*


----------



## GURPS

Top Union Leader Slams Biden’s Job-Killing Order: ‘Cost Us Jobs,’ Needs To Consider ‘Future Of Country’


AFL-CIO president Richard Trumka slammed President Joe Biden during an interview that aired in part on Sunday over his executive order that canceled the Keystone XL Pipeline, which cost a lot of people their jobs.

“Organized labor is crucial to the Biden coalition. But there are significant tensions among environmentalists, the president’s team addressing climate change and some parts of the labor movement,” Axios reported. “The Laborers’ International Union of North America said the Keystone decision will cost 1,000 existing union jobs and 10,000 projected construction jobs.”


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Top Union Leader Slams Biden’s Job-Killing Order: ‘Cost Us Jobs,’ Needs To Consider ‘Future Of Country’
> 
> 
> AFL-CIO president Richard Trumka slammed President Joe Biden during an interview that aired in part on Sunday over his executive order that canceled the Keystone XL Pipeline, which cost a lot of people their jobs.
> 
> “Organized labor is crucial to the Biden coalition. But there are significant tensions among environmentalists, the president’s team addressing climate change and some parts of the labor movement,” Axios reported. “The Laborers’ International Union of North America said the Keystone decision will cost 1,000 existing union jobs and 10,000 projected construction jobs.”


He should have thought about that when quietly working with the US Chamber of Commerce to keep Trump from getting re-elected.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> He should have thought about that when quietly working with the US Chamber of Commerce to keep Trump from getting re-elected.


I'm seeing quite a few examples of "buyer's remorse" popping up...they didn't think this through.

The rest of the BS in Biden's lame attempt to claim that displaced workers will have other opportunities with jobs in "mine reclamation". What a crock that is....so "new" jobs that will produce no revenue or profits. Who pays for those?


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> He should have thought about that when quietly working with the US Chamber of Commerce to keep Trump from getting re-elected.




yeah well the retards should have paid attention to What Biden was saying .....

OH WAIT the Press Covered for Creepy Joe the Kid Sniffer


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I'm seeing quite a few examples of "buyer's remorse" popping up...they didn't think this through.


Examples?


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Examples?


I'm not going to go back and find them all - just been noting them as they pass through the news feeds - but it seems like most of them were various unions and union bosses.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I'm not going to go back and find them all - just been noting them as they pass through the news feeds - but it seems like most of them were various unions and union bosses.


I've seen those.  What I haven't are the TDSers praising Biden for all the good he's been doing.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I've seen those.  What I haven't are the TDSers praising Biden for all the good he's been doing.



I suspect they'll be falling out in public ways at some point.   I certainly chuckled loudly as the Lincoln Project group started to publicly come apart at the seams...except that it wasn't over anything Slow Joe did, unfortunately.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I suspect they'll be falling out in public ways at some point.   I certainly chuckled loudly as the Lincoln Project group started to publicly come apart at the seams...except that it wasn't over anything Slow Joe did, unfortunately.


I just went and looked at a leftie friends FB.  I changed my notifications so her crap doesn't show up in my feed because she was so vicious in her hatred for Trump.  I scrolled back to the beginning of January.  Not one post about Biden, at all.  I'd ask her about it, but that would create a complete shitstorm.


----------



## Hijinx

RoseRed said:


> I just went and looked at a leftie friends FB.  I changed my notifications so her crap doesn't show up in my feed because she was so vicious in her hatred for Trump.  I scrolled back to the beginning of January.  Not one post about Biden, at all.  I'd ask her about it, but that would create a complete shitstorm.



I love shitstorms with ass wholes.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I just went and looked at a leftie friends FB.  I changed my notifications so her crap doesn't show up in my feed because she was so vicious in her hatred for Trump.  I scrolled back to the beginning of January.  Not one post about Biden, at all.  I'd ask her about it, but that would create a complete shitstorm.


I have several friends exactly like that. Visceral irrational hatred for Trump openly expressed in their FB pages.  Now...mostly crickets, although one did pop up to post about rejoicing that Fox had canned Lou Dobbs..

I was certain that most of them were blinded to Biden's obvious defects by their remarkable hatred for Trump.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I have several friends exactly like that. Visceral irrational hatred for Trump openly expressed in their FB pages.  Now...mostly crickets, although one did pop up to post about rejoicing that Fox had canned Lou Dobbs..
> 
> I was certain that most of them were blinded to Biden's obvious defects by their remarkable hatred for Trump.


You'd think that they would be gloating about there love of Biden.  I find the silence odd.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> You'd think that they would be gloating about there love of Biden.  I find the silence odd.


 That's the point though, isn't it? Biden is/was a walking disaster....no ifs and or buts...and no way to hide it either.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> That's the point though, isn't it? Biden is/was a walking disaster....no ifs and or buts...and no way to hide it either.


Right!?!  I did ask my Dad what he thought of all his EOs and his performance, so far.  He couldn't name anything.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Right!?!  I did ask my Dad what he thought of all his EOs and his performance, so far.  He couldn't name anything.


I hope the majority of his long list of EOs are struck down by the courts.  Unfortunately, many of them simply reverse or cancel Trump EOs...


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I hope the majority of his long list of EOs are struck down by the courts.  Unfortunately, many of them simply reverse or cancel Trump EOs...


Yes.


----------



## GURPS

*DOJ will ask US attorneys appointed by Trump to resign - but two top prosecutors overseeing Hunter Biden tax probe and origins of Russia investigation will stay in office*


The Justice Department has been investigating the finances of Hunter Biden, including scrutinizing some of his Chinese business dealings and other transactions. 

The tax investigation was launched in 2018, the year before the elder Biden announced his candidacy for president. 

Hunter confirmed the existence of the investigation in December after a round of subpoenas was issued in the case.

Subpoena seeking documents from Hunter in December reportedly asked for information related to more than two dozen entities, including Ukraine gas company Burisma.


----------



## Hijinx

The Hunter Biden case will slowly disappear.


----------



## GURPS

“This is absolutely outrageous, Steve,” Jenkins replied. “Americans should be angry and outraged. What he’s done is effectively and functionally dismantled ICE, basically telling the agents to stand down. There will be no enforcement.”

Doocy continued by referencing an article in The Washington Post that discussed the Biden administration’s approach to illegal immigration. Doocy said, “They say they will not deport people who are in this country illegally if they get a DUI, assault, money laundering, property crimes, fraud, tax crimes, solicitation, or charges without convictions, so for a variety of crimes, despite the fact that you are in the country illegally, Sheriff, they won’t deport you.”

Jenkins replied, “They won’t, Steve, and one thing that’s always considered in the deportations, are the criminal histories, so regardless of the felony, regardless of the event, the crime, these people are going to roam our streets with impunity. It’s absolutely ridiculous.” He added, “So, listen, what this is gonna do; this is going to be disastrous, dangerous, gonna impact every county, every city, every community in this country. And again, this is total lawlessness. We have to have interior enforcement along with strong border security or we have no laws.”


*‘There Will Be No Enforcement’: Sheriff Blasts Biden For ‘Dismantling’ ICE*


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Sheriff: ‘It’s Absolutely True’ That Biden Is Releasing Illegals Into U.S. Without COVID Tests*


“It’s absolutely true,” Louderback said. “It’s even, if I can continue, Tucker, the memo, the memo that I received this last week, it’s essentially a defund the ICE by memo, by a memorandum that was sent out by David Borkowski on Jan. 20 or 21. So this is a particularly devastating document for Texans and Americans here in the United States. The message really has been sent, when I read it first and looked at it, it’s a message to the world, you can come here illegally, you could commit crimes here against Americans and remain here illegally.”

Louderback said that the policies of the Biden administration when it comes to the southern border and immigration “are going to get hurt, seriously injured, killed.”

Louderback said that the policies would cause “irreparable harm” and that law enforcement officials are “worried.”

“Every police officer in the United States should be extremely concerned about the attitude, the lawlessness, the complete abject removal of law, we have a nullification of the law here going on,” he said. “It’s not we’re not we’re gonna … enforce anything, we’re going to we’re going to allow our CBP, our ICE officers, USCIS, all three were affected by this memo, which effectively guts the IMA and in handcuffs them where they’re unable to respond. So in law enforcement here, those of us who do not have the jurisdiction to enforce the federal laws here, we have created a situation here, which is unthinkable for the public. The public has no idea, the strength of a memorandum that’s been filed here in the United States by this administration.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Texas Sheriff: ‘It’s Absolutely True’ That Biden Is Releasing Illegals Into U.S. Without COVID Tests*
> 
> 
> “It’s absolutely true,” Louderback said. “It’s even, if I can continue, Tucker, the memo, the memo that I received this last week, it’s essentially a defund the ICE by memo, by a memorandum that was sent out by David Borkowski on Jan. 20 or 21. So this is a particularly devastating document for Texans and Americans here in the United States. The message really has been sent, when I read it first and looked at it, it’s a message to the world, you can come here illegally, you could commit crimes here against Americans and remain here illegally.”
> 
> Louderback said that the policies of the Biden administration when it comes to the southern border and immigration “are going to get hurt, seriously injured, killed.”
> 
> Louderback said that the policies would cause “irreparable harm” and that law enforcement officials are “worried.”
> 
> “Every police officer in the United States should be extremely concerned about the attitude, the lawlessness, the complete abject removal of law, we have a nullification of the law here going on,” he said. “It’s not we’re not we’re gonna … enforce anything, we’re going to we’re going to allow our CBP, our ICE officers, USCIS, all three were affected by this memo, which effectively guts the IMA and in handcuffs them where they’re unable to respond. So in law enforcement here, those of us who do not have the jurisdiction to enforce the federal laws here, we have created a situation here, which is unthinkable for the public. The public has no idea, the strength of a memorandum that’s been filed here in the United States by this administration.”



Inexcusable. But Democrats voted for it. He didn't hide what he was going to do and they voted for it.


----------



## GURPS

News reports indicate that the Biden administration wants to dramatically expand the welfare state, starting with an increase in the refundable “child tax credit,” a program that provides extensive welfare cash grants to families who owe no taxes.

*If enacted permanently, the Biden plan would constitute the second-largest expansion of means-tested welfare entitlements in U.S. history. In constant dollars, its annual cost would dwarf the initial costs of the Medicaid, food stamps, and Aid to Families with Dependent Children programs. Only Obamacare would be more expensive.*

Biden would increase the refundable credit from $2,000 per child under 17 to $3,000 per child age six to 17, and $3,600 for children under six. Two-thirds of the new benefits provided ($79 billion per year) would be cash grants to families who owe no income tax. The proposal would also remove existing work requirements from the child cash grants, thereby providing extensive new welfare benefits primarily to non-working single parents.

[clip]

Advocates claim that this proposal will reduce child poverty — an idea linked to the notion that the U.S. welfare system does not spend enough to protect children from poverty. Yet recall that in 2018, well before the COVID-19 recession, the U.S. spent nearly $500 billion on means-tested cash, food, housing, and medical care for poor and low-income families with children. This is seven times the amount needed to eliminate all child poverty in the U.S., according to Census figures.

How can Americans spend so much and still have a problem of deep and widespread child poverty? The answer is that the government counts almost none of the $500 billion in spending as personal income in its widely publicized measures of poverty and economic inequality.

That means, paradoxically, that the Biden proposal to add another $78 billion in cash welfare to children on top of the nearly $500 billion in current spending would have _zero_ impact on the official long-term measure of child poverty because the new cash credits would also not be counted as income in official government poverty reports.

For a half century, the Left and its bureaucratic allies have engaged in a cynical game: They ceaselessly demand more spending to reduce poverty but then hide that spending when poverty is measured. The game is rigged so that only the welfare-industrial complex can win. By the game’s rules, the welfare state can never be big enough, as there will invariably be unmet social needs that need to be funded.











						Biden Plan Ignores the Real Problem with Welfare | National Review
					

Congress should reinvest in — not reverse — the bipartisan success of 1996 reform.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Quietly Removes Law That Prioritized Immigrants Who Were Less Likely To Need Welfare*

In just the first 20 days of President Joe Biden’s administration, he has signed an unprecedented 52 executive orders and actions. While some have received reasonable scrutiny, others have slipped beneath the radar. One of these has, in short, begun the reversal of long-standing policies which prevent immigrants from becoming a burden of the state under the “public charge” rule.

*What is the “public charge” rule?*

According to the United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS), “public charge” under the Trump administration was defined as “an alien who receives one or more public benefits (as defined in the final rule) for more than 12 months, in total, within any 36-month period (such that, for instance, receipt of two benefits in one month counts as two months).”

“The public charge ground of inadmissibility has been a part of the U.S. immigration law for more than 100 years,” where “An alien who is likely at any time to become a public charge is generally inadmissible to the United States and ineligible to become a lawful permanent resident.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> News reports indicate that the Biden administration wants to dramatically expand the welfare state, starting with an increase in the refundable “child tax credit,” a program that provides extensive welfare cash grants to families who owe no taxes.
> 
> *If enacted permanently, the Biden plan would constitute the second-largest expansion of means-tested welfare entitlements in U.S. history. In constant dollars, its annual cost would dwarf the initial costs of the Medicaid, food stamps, and Aid to Families with Dependent Children programs. Only Obamacare would be more expensive.*
> 
> Biden would increase the refundable credit from $2,000 per child under 17 to $3,000 per child age six to 17, and $3,600 for children under six. Two-thirds of the new benefits provided ($79 billion per year) would be cash grants to families who owe no income tax. The proposal would also remove existing work requirements from the child cash grants, thereby providing extensive new welfare benefits primarily to non-working single parents.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Advocates claim that this proposal will reduce child poverty — an idea linked to the notion that the U.S. welfare system does not spend enough to protect children from poverty. Yet recall that in 2018, well before the COVID-19 recession, the U.S. spent nearly $500 billion on means-tested cash, food, housing, and medical care for poor and low-income families with children. This is seven times the amount needed to eliminate all child poverty in the U.S., according to Census figures.
> 
> How can Americans spend so much and still have a problem of deep and widespread child poverty? The answer is that the government counts almost none of the $500 billion in spending as personal income in its widely publicized measures of poverty and economic inequality.
> 
> That means, paradoxically, that the Biden proposal to add another $78 billion in cash welfare to children on top of the nearly $500 billion in current spending would have _zero_ impact on the official long-term measure of child poverty because the new cash credits would also not be counted as income in official government poverty reports.
> 
> For a half century, the Left and its bureaucratic allies have engaged in a cynical game: They ceaselessly demand more spending to reduce poverty but then hide that spending when poverty is measured. The game is rigged so that only the welfare-industrial complex can win. By the game’s rules, the welfare state can never be big enough, as there will invariably be unmet social needs that need to be funded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Plan Ignores the Real Problem with Welfare | National Review
> 
> 
> Congress should reinvest in — not reverse — the bipartisan success of 1996 reform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com




Giving people that are proven to not know how to control money is stupid. Remember they old adage about people having more kids to keep getting more money, here it is. Or is this a ploy to increase black population.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Delists Houthis as Terrorists...Then the Predictable Happened*



“As the president is taking steps to end the war in Yemen and Saudi Arabia has endorsed a negotiated settlement, the United States is deeply troubled by continued Houthi attacks,” State Department spokesman Ned Price said in a statement on Sunday, two days after delisting the group. 

“We call on the Houthis to immediately cease attacks impacting civilian areas inside Saudi Arabia and to halt any new military offensives inside Yemen, which only bring more suffering to the Yemeni people.”



> Earlier Sunday, the U.N. special envoy for Yemen arrived on his first visit to Iran for talks on the grinding war. Martin Griffiths was set to meet with Iranian Foreign Minister Javad Zarif and other officials during his two-day visit, his office said. The sessions are part of a broader effort to negotiate a political solution to the nearly six-year conflict pitting the Houthis against Yemeni government forces supported by a Saudi-led military coalition.
> “We urge the Houthis to refrain from destabilizing actions and demonstrate their commitment to constructively engage in U.N. Special Envoy Griffiths’ efforts to achieve peace,” Price said in the statement. “The time is now to find an end to this conflict.”
> Yemen’s war began in September 2014, when the Houthis seized the capital Sanaa and began a march south to try to seize the entire country. Saudi Arabia, along with the United Arab Emirates and other countries, entered the war alongside Yemen’s internationally recognized government in March 2015. (WaPo)










Yeah a strongly worded statement ..... that will scare them


----------



## phreddyp

herb749 said:


> And quarantine for 14 days when they arrive. Didn't Trump propose something like this and democrats threw a fit.


Must be something new , took the covid test to return to the U.S. from Mexico nothing said about self quarantine when you arrive.


----------



## Hijinx

All of this money Biden wants to give away has to come from somewhere.
Well--------anyway it should come from somewhere ,and not the printing presses working overtime to print the Trillions that are getting ready to create a surge in inflation. The trillions increasing the national debt. Sooner or later people will have to stop hiding in their homes and come out to work.
Sooner or later that the somewhere that produces those dollars Biden is giving away will be the Middle income people who work.
You and I. 

Biden and the democrats believe they are like Robin Hood. taking from the rich and giving to the poor.
That aint the way it is folks.  There aint that many rich. Democrats consider anyone working and not on welfare or food stamps as the rich.
They want to take away from the workers and give to those who don't work.
They want a $15.00 minimum wage so they can tax those who earn that $15 dollars and leave them in the same poverty they were in before they got the $15.00


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Will Sign A New Supply Chain Executive Order, Specifically Involving Semiconductors, In The Coming Weeks*

“At the same time, we are looking down the road, and the longterm supply of semiconductors is one of the central motivations for the executive order the president will sign in the coming weeks to undertake a comprehensive review of supply chains for critical goods” she continued. “The review will be focused on identifying immediate actions we can take, from improving the physical production of those items in the U.S. to working with allies to develop a coordinated response to the weaknesses and bottlenecks that are hurting American workers.”

A number of semiconductor industry executives wrote a letter to the White House urging the president to include “substantial funding for incentives for semiconductor manufacturing, in the form of grants and/or tax credits” in his American Rescue Plan.

“Our technology leadership is at risk in the race for preeminence in the technologies of the future, including artificial intelligence, 5G/6G, and quantum computing,” the letter continued, noting that America’s share of global semiconductor production had fallen from 37 percent in 1990 to just 12 percent currently.





Is this really an issue of another case of Crony Capitalism ?


Last I heard Micro Chips were a *multi billion* dollar business ... why do they require Gov handouts to expand Manufacturing in the US1






__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				




The Semiconductor Industry Association sent a letter Thursday to Biden to include “substantial funding for incentives for semiconductor manufacturing, in the form of grants and/or tax credits” in his administration’s stimulus package.

The letter, signed by Bob Swan of Intel, Steve Mollenkopf of Qualcomm, Lisa Su of AMD and other members of the SIA board, highlighted that the country’s share of chip manufacturing has dropped to 12% from 37% in 1990.

“Our technology leadership is at risk in the race for preeminence in the technologies of the future, including artificial intelligence, 5G/6G, and quantum computing,” the letter said.




Intel Gross Profits for 2020 - 43 Billion Dollars
Qualcom Gross Profits for 2020 - 16 Billion Dollars 
AMD Gross Profits for 2020 - 4.3 Billion Dollars 


wouldn't any investment in production be a tax write off as an expense ?


----------



## stgislander

Those coal miners gotta do something.


----------



## BOP

RoseRed said:


> I just went and looked at a leftie friends FB.  I changed my notifications so her crap doesn't show up in my feed because she was so vicious in her hatred for Trump.  I scrolled back to the beginning of January.  Not one post about Biden, at all.  I'd ask her about it, but that would create a complete shitstorm.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> *Biden Will Sign A New Supply Chain Executive Order, Specifically Involving Semiconductors, In The Coming Weeks*
> 
> “At the same time, we are looking down the road, and the longterm supply of semiconductors is one of the central motivations for the executive order the president will sign in the coming weeks to undertake a comprehensive review of supply chains for critical goods” she continued. “The review will be focused on identifying immediate actions we can take, from improving the physical production of those items in the U.S. to working with allies to develop a coordinated response to the weaknesses and bottlenecks that are hurting American workers.”
> 
> A number of semiconductor industry executives wrote a letter to the White House urging the president to include “substantial funding for incentives for semiconductor manufacturing, in the form of grants and/or tax credits” in his American Rescue Plan.
> 
> “Our technology leadership is at risk in the race for preeminence in the technologies of the future, including artificial intelligence, 5G/6G, and quantum computing,” the letter continued, noting that America’s share of global semiconductor production had fallen from 37 percent in 1990 to just 12 percent currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really an issue of another case of Crony Capitalism ?
> 
> 
> Last I heard Micro Chips were a *multi billion* dollar business ... why do they require Gov handouts to expand Manufacturing in the US1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Semiconductor Industry Association sent a letter Thursday to Biden to include “substantial funding for incentives for semiconductor manufacturing, in the form of grants and/or tax credits” in his administration’s stimulus package.
> 
> The letter, signed by Bob Swan of Intel, Steve Mollenkopf of Qualcomm, Lisa Su of AMD and other members of the SIA board, highlighted that the country’s share of chip manufacturing has dropped to 12% from 37% in 1990.
> 
> “Our technology leadership is at risk in the race for preeminence in the technologies of the future, including artificial intelligence, 5G/6G, and quantum computing,” the letter said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Gross Profits for 2020 - 43 Billion Dollars
> Qualcom Gross Profits for 2020 - 16 Billion Dollars
> AMD Gross Profits for 2020 - 4.3 Billion Dollars
> 
> 
> wouldn't any investment in production be a tax write off as an expense ?




Posted about that, saying maybe the govt doesnt need to put a thumb on this scale. Liberal buddy was all about "This is a national industrial base issue, and also a national defense issue." Ah, no, GM and others wanted short term purchase contracts so they could just in time things, and they cut orders when folks stopped buying cars. And they got bit. Folks like Telsa and Toyota work longer timelines and didnt get affected.  If you dont keep your vendors busy, they have to do something to keep the folks on the line. 

AS for domestic production, screw that, don't ask uncle sam to spend my tax dollars. You want to make product, here, then do so. But Bidens been GMs bitch since he was a Senatecritter. No coincidence that this comes two days after GM announces how bad their own stupid decisions are going to hurt them.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration To Allow In Around 25,000 Asylum Seekers*

The Biden administration announced on Friday that it will implement an additional measure to end Trump-era immigration policies. The United States will allow migrants who are waiting in Mexico under the Trump policy to enter the country as they seek asylum. This reverses the policy by the Trump administration that required them to remain in Mexico as they awaited a hearing.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Administration To Allow In Around 25,000 Asylum Seekers*
> 
> The Biden administration announced on Friday that it will implement an additional measure to end Trump-era immigration policies. The United States will allow migrants who are waiting in Mexico under the Trump policy to enter the country as they seek asylum. This reverses the policy by the Trump administration that required them to remain in Mexico as they awaited a hearing.




Hell twice that many have already snuck in,.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> All of this money Biden wants to give away has to come from somewhere.
> Well--------anyway it should come from somewhere ,and not the printing presses working overtime to print the Trillions that are getting ready to create a surge in inflation. The trillions increasing the national debt. Sooner or later people will have to stop hiding in their homes and come out to work.
> Sooner or later that the somewhere that produces those dollars Biden is giving away will be the Middle income people who work.
> You and I.
> 
> Biden and the democrats believe they are like Robin Hood. taking from the rich and giving to the poor.
> That aint the way it is folks.  There aint that many rich. Democrats consider anyone working and not on welfare or food stamps as the rich.
> They want to take away from the workers and give to those who don't work.
> They want a $15.00 minimum wage so they can tax those who earn that $15 dollars and leave them in the same poverty they were in before they got the $15.00




He did say he was going to tax the rich. Don't know if he can EO that.


----------



## glhs837

herb749 said:


> He did say he was going to tax the rich. Don't know if he can EO that.




ITs not a tax, its a FEE(ture)!!!!!


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> *Biden Administration To Allow In Around 25,000 Asylum Seekers*
> 
> The Biden administration announced on Friday that it will implement an additional measure to end Trump-era immigration policies. The United States will allow migrants who are waiting in Mexico under the Trump policy to enter the country as they seek asylum. This reverses the policy by the Trump administration that required them to remain in Mexico as they awaited a hearing.


Per day?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Will Close the Guantanamo Bay Military Prison After 'Robust Review'*


The Guantanamo detention facility has been a target of liberal Democrats almost since the facility opened in 2002. Barack Obama spent his entire presidency threatening to close it. But pushback from Republicans who objected to transferring the terrorists to prisons on American soil prevented him from carrying out his plan.

Now we have another liberal Democratic president and once again, the issue of Guantanamo is being discussed. Joe Biden appointed an anti-Gitmo defense secretary and the radical wing of his party is agitating to close it.

[clip]

Biden and the Democrats may wish to forget what happened on September 11, 2001, and dismiss the cold-blooded killers who planned and carried out the attacks as POWs. They have decided that the terrorism problem today is white supremacists who are a cuddly bunch compared to al-Qaeda terrorists.

White supremacists are not trained to resist interrogation. They are not superbly organized and fanatical enough to commit suicide in the cause of white supremacy. The terrorists are a special kind of indoctrinated human being who can’t be rehabilitated and will be a threat to America and its citizens till the day they die.

We are told that very few of the released Guantanamo inmates return to terrorism. I’m sure that’s very comforting to the widows and orphans of those killed by these released terrorists who might wonder what American genius allowed a terrorist safely locked away to walk free.1



> To some extent at least, that opposition remains. “The Democrats’ obsession with bringing terrorists into Americans’ backyards is bizarre, misguided, and dangerous,” Sen. John Cornyn, a Republican from Texas, said after the White House announcement Friday. “Just like with President Obama, Republicans will fight it tooth and nail.”
> 
> Obama argued that keeping the detention center was not just a bad policy but a waste of money, costing more than $445 million per year in 2016.





> Under his administration, 197 were repatriated or resettled in other countries.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'Commonsense' Gun Controls Make Little Sense*


The problem, according to Biden, was that manufacturers could comply with the law by "making minor modifications to their products—modifications that leave them just as deadly." But there is no way around that problem, since laws like these are based on "military-style" features, such as folding stocks, threaded barrels, and bayonet mounts, that have nothing to do with a weapon's destructive power.
​Even if the government could eliminate all guns with those features, would-be mass shooters would have plenty of equally lethal alternatives. Several of the deadliest school shootings in U.S. history were carried out with weapons that would not be covered by Biden's ban.

Biden also would ban "high-capacity magazines," which politicians generally define as magazines that hold more than 10 rounds. Americans own millions of those; they are standard for many of the most popular handguns and rifles.

The rationale for the 10-round limit is that the need to switch magazines can create a "critical pause" during which a mass shooter might be overpowered or his victims might escape. But as a federal judge noted when he ruled against California's ban on "large-capacity magazines" in 2019, that restriction also can create a "lethal pause" for a crime victim "trying to defend her home and family"—a far more common situation.


----------



## GURPS

*Democrat Mayor Begs Biden To Stop Release Of Migrants Into Texas*


A YouTube account for the Del Rio government hosted a desperate video from Lozano “pleading” with Biden to stop “any measures regarding the release of immigrants awaiting court dates into the City of Del Rio and surrounding areas.”

“After the extreme weather and emergency conditions in the area, the city does not have the resources available to house and accommodate these migrants within the community,” a caption for the video reads.

As noted by The Wall Street Journal, migrants are not tested by Customs and Border Protection before they are released across the border, though it is protocol that they’ll be taken to a local hospital if the migrant is showing symptoms of COVID-19 or another illness. “Aid groups such as the one in Del Rio advise people to quarantine if they believe they may have [COVID]-19, but lack the resources to pay for hotels or other accommodations,” the Journal added.

“I am pleading and requesting with you to please put a halt to any measures regarding the release of immigrants awaiting court dates into the city of Del Rio and surrounding areas,” Lozano asked Biden. “We do not have the resources available to house and accommodate these migrants within our community.”


----------



## Hijinx

It's a damned shame when a Mayor of a city has to beg the President of the United States not to send illegals to his home town.

It's a damned shame when these people who should have stayed home will be roaming our country without jobs, without health insurance, without somewhere to go and without being vetted in any way are turned loose in our country.
This is senseless.


----------



## PrchJrkr

The good mayor will be vilified as a racist and smeared by the media. How dare he question the administration! He should open his home, and the homes of others, to house these poor folks fleeing their shithole countries.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Fires Chicago U.S. Attorney Hot on the Trail of Democratic Corruption*


Now it appears, that bringing down corrupt Democratic politicians will be the job of the next U.S. attorney. Along with 56 other U.S. attorneys named by former president Trump, Lausch will lose his job — fired by Joe Biden. “It’s tradition,” said Biden supporters. This is true. But it’s also “tradition” to keep prosecutors in place who were pursuing high-profile cases. Lausch certainly qualified under that criteria.

Biden’s firing hasn’t gone down well in Illinois.

Washington Free Beacon:



> Lausch’s abrupt removal has drawn bipartisan criticism from Illinois lawmakers who say he should be allowed to finish his work or depart on a longer timeline to ensure an orderly transition. The president asked all Trump-appointed U.S. attorneys to resign by the end of February but allowed two to remain in place to conclude politically sensitive work.
> With much of the state’s Democratic establishment in his sights, it’s not clear why Biden did not extend the same courtesy to Lausch. Madigan’s resignation, timed as it is with Lausch’s imminent departure, will raise even more pointed questions for Lausch’s successor about the future of the case.


----------



## Hijinx

Why didn't Trump do this to the Democrat AG's


----------



## GURPS

*Biden is set to repeat Obama’s Mideast failures — and wipe out US influence *

But this time, America will be losing the region as a whole — to its historic rival, Russia. Iranian mischief will wax again, and Washington’s Arab and Israeli allies will move on without anyone losing much sleep over what the White House thinks about anything. This is a deliberate strategic choice, and it will lead to the collapse of American influence in western Asia.

Team Biden appears bent on reviving the Iran deal at all costs. The costs include completing the Democrats’ turn away from the Jewish state and thoroughly alienating America’s Sunni-Arab clients. In reviving the nuclear deal, moreover, Washington will repeat a failed experiment in the hope of different results. 

The Iranian regime won’t accept a tougher deal than the 2015 accord, and the Biden administration is Obama 3.0: The same team looks to rehabilitate its reputation, not to secure the national interest. The Obama-Bidenites will accept any humiliation from Tehran and call it a diplomatic breakthrough.

The Obama-Biden Mideast template, the one favored by much of Washington’s foreign-policy cognoscenti, involves abandoning America’s allies and perversely empowering the Tehran regime, by putting it on what Henry Kissinger called “a glide path to a nuclear weapon.”

Former President Donald Trump rejected that template. He knew bankruptcy when he saw it, and he told Americans what the rest of the world already knows: Their experts are fools, their Mideast policies a catalogue of failure.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


>



Damn it!  Every time I see Joe now I see this kid.




It's those damn squinty eyes.


----------



## herb749

Grumpy said:


>





Well if the Democrats have their way these clips will never be shown and if its pirated will be arrested. We are being duped.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> Damn it!  Every time I see Joe now I see this kid.
> View attachment 155387
> 
> It's those damn squinty eyes.


I keep seeing Walter the puppet.


----------



## Ken King

stgislander said:


> It's those damn squinty eyes.


Fetal Alcohol Syndrome


----------



## Hijinx

stgislander said:


> Damn it!  Every time I see Joe now I see this kid.
> View attachment 155387
> 
> It's those damn squinty eyes.



Joe is squinting because they didn't print the cue cards big enough.
When milestone looks like Millstone he needs bigger print.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> I keep seeing Walter the puppet.
> View attachment 155392



At least we know who is speaking for Walter.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> At least we know who is speaking for Walter.


I think we can pretty much guess who speaks for the other puppet too.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

Killing American jobs seems to be a hobby with Biden.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Border Patrol Is Not COVID Testing Immigrants Swarming and Overwhelming the Border*


_The Washington Examiner_ reports that the Border Patrol and the Department of Homeland Security are _not_ COVID testing the illegal aliens and their children. Why? Even if they did test positive, “they cannot return children and some families.” Adults can be deported, but not people with children.
The Border Patrol is not allowed to quarantine illegal aliens with the virus. The _Examiner_ reports that they’re urged to turn them over to “local health systems.”


> The Border Patrol cannot legally force anyone in custody who is suspected of having the virus to stay in custody for a 14-day quarantine period. Instead, agents have been instructed to refer migrants suspected of being coronavirus-positive to “local health systems,” which CBP noted “could be any local health authority, hospital, health facility, etc. depending on the area.”


----------



## Hijinx

My neighbor is a liberal with a home on the water that he visits occasionally, Actually he has 3 homes. Not big homes , but 3 homes. He has money and he is intelligent.
When I asked him if he really thought Joebama would last 4 years , he got pissed and told me it was time I should leave.

They really do not know. I thought they just voted for Biden just to get rid of Trump and that was part of it I am sure, but honestly, they really do not know what they did. I don't know if it is brainlock, or insanity, mass hypnosis,  or what the hell it is, but they really do not allow themselves to look at the truth, and they get pissed off when you confront them with it.

Liberalism is a sickness. A mental illness.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Allows Child Migrant Detention Centers To Open At 100% Capacity, Eyes Giving Them New Name: Reports

“The fact that the country’s premier health advisory agency is permitting a change in COVID-19 protocols indicates the scale of the immigration crisis,” Axios reported. “Shelters have been getting an average of 321 children per day — up from 47 per day the first week of January — and expect to need 20,000 beds to accommodate an anticipated record number of child migrants.”

A  CDC draft memo says the situation on the border has grown dire and that officials need to be prepared to see an increase in coronavirus cases as a result. “At this time, CBP does not have adequate space for physical distancing, quarantine of persons exposed to COVID-19 or isolation of ill or infected persons,” says the memo reviewed by Axios. “As of March 1, 2021, four CBP sectors are over COVID-adjusted capacity.”

The report, which was published on Friday, came at the same time that the Washington Examiner reported that the Biden administration was considering whether to rename the facilities to help the administration control the public relations side of the crisis that is unfolding on their watch.


----------



## Hijinx

They can take the tents we have in St. Mary's County for the Covid overflow to the border States and use them for the caged kids.
We haven't used them and they are just sitting there wasting away, Filled with beds too.

Pretty sure other communities have  some too. Maybe they could get some use out of them since we pissed away so much money setting them up.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden to Establish a 'Gender Policy Council' — We've Seen This Nonsense Before*


The Obama administration also had a similar body, called The White House Council on Women and Girls… and we all know how that turned out.

In May of 2016, the Obama administration declared that the Departments of Justice and Education would both “treat a student’s gender identity as the student’s sex for purposes of enforcing Title IX,” and issued a directive to all public school districts in the country to allow students to use the bathrooms matching their “gender identity.”

So, under Obama, schools had to let boys use girls’ bathrooms, or risk losing Title IX funding. If you were a boy and wanted to get a peek at girls changing in the girls’ locker room, you could claim to identify as a girl and the school would have to oblige or risk losing their Title IX funding. If you were a mediocre player on the boys’ sports team, you could identify as a girl and get to play on their team, and potentially crush the competition. Thanks to Barack Obama, the school not wanting to risk losing their Title IX funding, would have to oblige. _The_ _New York Times_ noted that the Obama administration directive didn’t have the force of law, but it “contains an implicit threat” that schools that did not “abide by the Obama administration’s interpretation of the law could face lawsuits or a loss of federal aid.”

From the get-go, this was a gross overreach. Title IX only makes reference to _biological _sex, not “gender identity” or “gender expression;” ergo, Obama’s decree amounted to rewriting Title IX without Congress’s approval. Obama intentionally treated sex and “gender identity” as the same thing in order to redefine a decades-old law when it suited his needs. Joe Biden’s Gender Policy Council will no doubt bring back this nonsense.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Finally Visits ‘On The Border’ To See Crisis Everyone's Talking About
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—After hearing there was a crisis on the border, a confused Joe Biden visited the On the Border Mexican Grill and Cantina near him to see what all the fuss was about. After surveying the restaurant and enjoying the faux Tex-Mex experience, the president said he was happy to...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Adviser Appears To Admit Biden Caused Border Crisis, Tells Spanish Speakers ‘Border NOT Closed’ By Accident*





“Do you think it’s a coincidence that as soon as Trump and his immigration policy were on the way out and Biden and his stated policy were on the way in, this historic surge at the border started?” Fox News reporter Peter Doocy asked.

“Well, first of all, one of the things I think is important is we’ve seen surges before. Surges tend to respond to hope, and there was a significant hope for a more humane policy after four years of pent up demand,” Jacobson responded. “So I don’t know whether I would call that a coincidence, but I certainly think that the idea that a more humane policy would be in place may have driven people to make that decision. But perhaps more importantly, it definitely drove smugglers to express disinformation, to spread disinformation about what was now possible. We know that.”

[clip]

“Just to follow up quickly, you’re telling them they should not come,” Collins said. “Would you describe what’s happening on the border as a crisis, given how these numbers are spiking so much week by week?”

*“I’m not trying to be cute here, but I think the fact of the matter is, we have to do what we do regardless of what anybody calls the situation,” Jacobson responded. *“And the fact is, we are all focused on improving the situation, on changing to a more humane and efficient system. And whatever you call it wouldn’t change what we’re doing because we have urgency from the president on down to fix our system and make sure that we are better at dealing with the hopes and the dreams of these migrants in their home country.”



don't label it a crisis .. we are dealing with the situation


----------



## herb749

Right about now they wouldn't call a war a crisis.


----------



## GURPS

*Behind Biden’s Firing Of A Trump-Appointed Lawyer From A Top Civil Rights Post*


The legal community disagrees about whether the EEOC general counsel serves at the pleasure of the president since the agency’s status as independent or executive is debatable.

Gustafson, the first woman to serve as general counsel of the EEOC, which works to enforce federal civil rights laws against workplace discrimination, was confirmed by the Senate in August 2019, and her term was set to expire on August 5, 2023.

While her firing was sudden, the new administration had made several moves to curb Gustafson’s work in the weeks beforehand, signaling its discomfort with some of her priorities. Her emphasis on religious discrimination claims in particular had rankled LGBT advocates, who worried that religion-based claims might clash with LGBT discrimination claims.


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> “Well, first of all, one of the things I think is important is we’ve seen surges before. Surges tend to respond to hope, and there was a significant hope for a more humane policy after four years of pent up demand,” Jacobson responded. “So I don’t know whether I would call that a coincidence, but I certainly think that the idea that a more humane policy would be in place may have driven people to make that decision.
> 
> And whatever you call it wouldn’t change what we’re doing because we have urgency from the president on down to fix our system and make sure that we are better at dealing with the hopes and the dreams of these migrants in their home country.”


I call BS on this.  There is never a good or better time to enter a country illegally.

If they enforced the existing migration laws there wouldn't be this problem.  There's nothing to fix if you enforce the rules.


----------



## GURPS

*Why Suggesting A Tax Hike Right Now Is A Terrible Idea*


Unidentified sources told Bloomberg News that the hike Biden is planning would be the largest in nearly _30 years_. Yes, Biden campaigned on making life worse for Americans by raising their taxes and suggesting he would shut down the country at a moment’s notice, but it still stings to hear this might be one campaign promise he would keep.

The Hill reported that the planned federal tax hike would include: “raising the corporate tax from 21 percent to 28 percent; increasing the income tax rate on people making more than $400,000; expanding the estate tax; paring back tax preferences on pass-through businesses such as limited-liability companies; and setting up a higher capital gains tax rate for individuals making at least $1 million.”

Sure, some of these tax hikes are said to be limited to the wealthy, but those costs will surely be passed on to lower- and middle-class Americans. The wealthy also have the ability to avoid tax hikes in a way lower-income people can’t. And rest assured, hiking the corporate tax rate by nearly a third, expanding the estate tax, and raising taxes on LLCs, _will _increase the tax-burden for non-wealthy Americans.


An independent analysis of the tax hike plan Biden campaigned on, conducted by the Tax Policy Center, determined it would raise taxes on Americans by $2.1 trillion over 10 years, or $210 billion a year.


----------



## GURPS

*DHS: US On Pace For Highest Number Of Illegal Border Crossings In 20 Years, Border Situation ‘Difficult’*

“The number of apprehensions has been growing since Biden took office, according to the latest U.S. Customs and Border Protection statistics, and rose 6 percent between December and January, a period that typically brings a holiday lull,” the outlet added.

Part of that problem does refer back to the Trump administration’s “remain in Mexico” policy; while President Joe Biden suspended the policy for new asylum seekers, around 70,000 individuals are still being held in camps south of the United States-Mexico border, and while the Biden administration has pledged to process around 25,000 of those claims, the system is moving slowly.

The Biden administration has addressed that issue only loosely, with Press Secretary Jen Psaki telling reporters last week that the Biden administration is looking to reformat the immigration system and “put in place a humane, comprehensive process for processing individuals.”


Mayorkas said something similar Tuesday morning.


----------



## GURPS

Vindman thanked the Biden administration in a statement while continuing his assertions that his negative performance reviews from Trump officials were a form of retaliation for a number of probes he led into their conduct.

“I am deeply grateful for the trust and confidence the U.S. Army and the Judge Advocate General Corps have placed in me with selection for promotion to Colonel. They stood their ground despite intense pressure during the last Administration. I look forward to continuing my service to the U.S. Army and the Nation in positions of increasing responsibility,” Vindman said.

“The Department of Defense Inspector General will soon complete its investigation into the malfeasance of former White House officials, one of whom remains in a senior government position. I look forward to reviewing the report, which I hope will lead to accountability for those who retaliated against me for making lawful disclosures of misconduct,” he added.

“Thank you to the many fellow officers, Soldiers, friends, relations and all Americans of good will who supported me and my brother Lieutenant Colonel (ret) Alexander Vindman during this challenging period and throughout my career. My family and I also extend hearty congratulations to my fellow selectees for promotion to colonel,” he concluded.

An April 6, 2020 officer evaluation report from Vindman’s bosses in the White House Counsel’s office, John Eisenberg and Michael Ellis, said that Vindman was “a hardworking officer, but he frequently lacks judgment and has difficulty understanding the appropriate role of a lawyer in an organization.”

“On multiple occasions, his unprofessional demeanor made NSC staff feel uncomfortable,” the review continued. Vindman “would benefit from additional experience in a slower-paced work environment subject to less pressure and scrutiny … In time, he may become a better attorney.”













						Impeachment Witness’s Brother, Panned By Trump Officials, Tapped For Promotion Under Biden | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## RoseRed

First presser 25 March. Set your calendars!  

Biden to hold first press conference March 25 | Fox News


----------



## Hijinx

It's like this folks.
Whether taxes are raised now or later is really irrelevant.
It's coming as sure as the sun rises in the East.

Democrats voted for it, they wanted it, and I hope they bear the brunt of it.
But of course they won't.
Only those working will be affected, and too many Dems don't work.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Bashes People Who Are Disinclined to Get the Vaccine, Suggests They Aren't Patriots*




He doesn’t understand the concept of freedom, really? Yes, Joe Biden, people have the freedom not to get the vaccine if they don’t want it. If you don’t understand that, you’re missing a rather critical part of being an American. There are people on both sides of the aisle who are not inclined to get the vaccine, that’s up to them and Biden really is the last one who should be questioning anyone’s patriotism.


Maybe, speaking of patriotism, he should demonstrate a little of it, by showing concern over releasing illegal aliens who have the virus into the country, as he has reportedly been doing? As Fox’s Peter Doocy explained during a press briefing exchange with Jen Psaki last week, 9% of those released in the Brownsville area, 204 people, were released into the country with the virus. Maybe that could be just a bit problematic? And it’s completely inconsistent with the narrative he’s pushing on the virus.

Seems that’s more concerning than that some folks might decide that for a variety of reasons they might not take the vaccine.

Then we could also point out how Kamala Harris and some of the other Democrats during the campaign talked down a possible vaccine and said they wouldn’t be trust a vaccine under President Donald Trump. So was Kamala Harris being unpatriotic here, Joe?


----------



## herb749

Then he's bashing minorities because they are the ones not getting it. And its not because they can't get appointments.


----------



## RoseRed

He's supposed to give his first speech today.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> He's supposed to give his first speech today.


You mean he cleared his uber busy schedule for little old us?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You mean he cleared his uber busy schedule for little old us?


Or it'll be a deep fake.  And no questions.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Or it'll be a deep fake.  And no questions.


That is a given. Sleepy Joe is not going to answer anything. And that's a big if he is even capable to string several sentences together cohesively to give a speech.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> That is a given. Sleepy Joe is not going to answer anything. And that's a big if he is even capable to string several sentences together cohesively to give a speech.


I may watch.  Only out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## kom526

herb749 said:


> Then he's bashing minorities because they are the ones not getting it. And its not because they can't get appointments.


Well that means ol' Joe is still racist AF then. 

*Hey, their rules, not mine.


----------



## RareBreed

jazz lady said:


> That is a given. Sleepy Joe is not going to answer anything. And that's a big if he is even capable to string several sentences together cohesively to give a speech.


Or reporters will only ask softball type questions that he knows about beforehand and can come up with his "on the spot" answers prior.


----------



## herb749

jazz lady said:


> That is a given. Sleepy Joe is not going to answer anything. And that's a big if he is even capable to string several sentences together cohesively to give a speech.




I've heard about his stuttering problem too many times now to know its an old age problem not his talking. And he doesn't stutter.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Planned Corporate Tax Hike Will Cost Jobs and Reduce Economic Growth. Because That's What Taxes Do.*


We'll have to wait to see the specifics of the proposal, but much of what is under consideration seems roughly in line with the tax policies the Biden campaign published last year. If enacted, those policies would raise federal revenue by about $2.1 trillion over 10 years, according to an analysis by the Tax Policy Center, a nonpartisan think tank. The organization says Biden's plans would reduce America's GDP by between 0.3 percent and 0.7 percent annually for the rest of the decade.

The corporate tax hike alone would reduce long-term economic growth by about 0.8 percent, kill 159,000 jobs, and reduce wages, according to a separate analysis by the Tax Foundation, a nonpartisan think tank. *Raising the federal corporate tax rate to 28 percent would make the average state-federal tax burden for American businesses 32.34 percent—the highest rate in the developed world.*

"Workers across the income scale would bear much of the tax increase," write the Tax Foundation's Garrett Watson and William McBride. "For example, the bottom 20 percent of earners would on average see a 1.45 percent drop in after-tax income in the long run."

Politically, moving the corporate income tax rate to 28 percent would be a symbolic win for Democrats. That's what the federal government charged American businesses before Republicans pushed through a package of tax cuts in 2017 aimed at increasing U.S. competitiveness with other large economies. Undoing those tax cuts for corporations and high-earning individuals has become a top priority for congressional Democrats.


----------



## GURPS

*WATCH: Illegal Immigrant Came To US ‘Basically’ Because Biden Was Elected, ‘Definitely Wouldn’t Do This’ Under Trump*


Raddatz asked: “Would you have tried to do this when Donald Trump was president?”

“Definitely not. Definitely. We have a chance, you know. The same environment that’s been going on today wasn’t there last year,” the man responded. 

“We used to watch the news and I definitely wouldn’t do this.”

Raddatz followed up: “So did you come here because Joe Biden was elected president?”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin To Spend $86 Million On Hotel Rooms For Migrants Amid Border Crisis*

To handle the families, the Biden administration has, the outlet reports, authorized Immigration and Customs Enforcement to purchase hotel rooms near border areas in Arizona and Texas, with the idea that the rooms could be in use for months.

“The Biden administration has awarded an $86 million contract for hotel rooms near the border to hold around 1,200 migrant family members who cross the U.S.-Mexico border, DHS officials confirmed to Axios,” per the outlet. “The contract through Endeavors, a Texas-based nonprofit, is for six months but could be extended and expanded. The hotels will be near border areas, including in Arizona and Texas.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Biden Admin To Spend $86 Million On Hotel Rooms For Migrants Amid Border Crisis*
> 
> To handle the families, the Biden administration has, the outlet reports, authorized Immigration and Customs Enforcement to purchase hotel rooms near border areas in Arizona and Texas, with the idea that the rooms could be in use for months.
> 
> “The Biden administration has awarded an $86 million contract for hotel rooms near the border to hold around 1,200 migrant family members who cross the U.S.-Mexico border, DHS officials confirmed to Axios,” per the outlet. “The contract through Endeavors, a Texas-based nonprofit, is for six months but could be extended and expanded. The hotels will be near border areas, including in Arizona and Texas.”




Just call it Biden town .


----------



## BernieP

herb749 said:


> So staffing would be 64% white and need to fire AA's to bring in more Hispanics.


----------



## GURPS

*Sheila Jackson Lee: Biden Border Plan ‘Does Not Look Like It’s Working at This Time’*


“[N]ow Jonathan, we have a situation that is a humanitarian concern,” she said. “We do have issues with any number of children. The numbers are coming up, but I will say that the Biden administration has met with members of Congress. They have a plan. The plan does not look like it’s working at this time, but you have to get it implemented.”

Jackson Lee walked through what the plan was, which she said included measures for preventing the spread of COVID-19.

“[W]e need to put in more resources so that our asylum protocols can go quickly and those that do not meet the standards — they have to be returned safely and securely,” Lee continued. “But what the administration is saying that they’re not going to cage children. They’re not going to turn children back to their deaths. They’re not going to have young girls, 13 years old, subject to rape and pilage. And so it does look a little unseemly. But these are human beings. And so, they’re not coming to endanger our lives. They’re coming basically to save their lives.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Accidentally Admits He Will Re-Establish TRUMP Border Policy As Crisis Spirals Out Of Control*


One of the effective policies he axed was Trump’s “remain in Mexico” policy, which required migrants seeking asylum in the U.S. to remain in Mexico while their asylum claims were processed. Now, just two months later, Biden is realizing how badly he screwed up.

While quickly speaking to reporters on Sunday, *Biden said he would “re-establish what existed before”, which was this exact “Remain In Mexico” policy that worked so well under Trump.*

“Why do you think the message to the migrants, telling them to stay home, don’t come now, why do you think that hasn’t resonated yet? What more can be done sir?” a reporter asked.

“A lot more. We’re in the process of doing it now, *including making sure that we re-establish what existed before, which was they can stay in place and make their case from their home countries*,” Biden responded.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's New Deal: Re-engineering America, quickly*
https://www.axios.com/authors/newsdesk/

President Biden recently held an undisclosed East Room session with historians that included discussion of how big is too big — and how fast is too fast — to jam through once-in-a-lifetime historic changes to America.
*Why it matters ...* The historians’ views were very much in sync with his own: It is time to go even bigger and faster than anyone expected. If that means chucking the filibuster and bipartisanship, so be it.
*Four things *are pushing Biden to jam through what could amount to a $5 trillion-plus overhaul of America, and vast changes to voting, immigration and inequality.

*He has full party control *of Congress, and a short window to go big.
*He has party activists* egging him on.
*He has strong* gathering economic winds at his back.
*And he’s popular* in polls.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Plans Rapidly Re-Engineering America In Secret Meeting, Democrats Plan MASSIVE Far Left Push*


----------



## GURPS

*SEC Eyes Forcing Companies To Disclose Data On ‘Social’ Issues, Sparking ‘Politicization’ Concerns*

At various times, the SEC has weighed whether to require companies to disclose information to investors related to issues under the broad umbrella called “ESG.” Over the last year and especially in the last two months, the agency’s focus has sharpened.

*“No single issue has been more pressing for me than ensuring that the SEC is fully engaged in confronting the risks and opportunities that climate and ESG pose for investors, our financial system and our economy,” Allison Lee, a Democrat appointed to the commission in 2019 and named acting chair by President Joe Biden, wrote in an op-ed this month.

The push will not end with climate change, Lee pledged. “In the near term,” the SEC’s efforts should include initiatives such as encouraging companies to report workforce and board diversity, she said.*



so will companies be fined by the SEC for not being ' diverse ' enough


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Presses Supreme Court To Let Police Enter Homes Without A Warrant And Seize Firearms: Report*


Forbes reports:



> _Still, police were convinced that Edward could hurt himself and insisted he head to a local hospital for a psychiatric evaluation. After refusing and insisting that his mental health wasn’t their business, Edward agreed only after police (falsely) promised they wouldn’t seize his guns while he was gone.
> *Compounding the dishonesty, police then told Kim that Edward had consented to the confiscation. *Believing the seizures were approved by her husband, Kim led the officers to the two handguns the couple owned, which were promptly seized. Even though Edward was immediately discharged from the hospital, police only returned the firearms after he filed a civil rights lawsuit against them._



Police never claimed that their actions were in response to an emergency or to prevent imminent danger, and instead argued that their actions were a form of “community caretaking.”

*Forbes noted that the Biden administration urged the Supreme Court to side with the police, saying “the ultimate touchstone of the Fourth Amendment is ‘reasonableness,’” and that official warrants should not be “presumptively required when a government official’s action is objectively grounded in a non-investigatory public interest, such as health or safety.”*

Even leftist Justice Sonia Sotomayor appeared to take issue with what happened, noting, “there was no immediate danger to the person threatening suicide and no immediate danger to the wife because the suicide person [sic] was removed to a hospital.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'Screw America' Terrible Trifecta of Tyranny Begins With 'Vaccine Passports' and a Side of Open Borders*


After announcing before the election that he’d basically open borders, Biden’s border is being overrun with tens of thousands of illegal aliens who are purposely overwhelming the immigration system with the help of NGOs and far-Left groups that hate America. Illegal aliens bring with them the shirts on their back and untold COVID viral loads. There’s little to no checking for COVID, no papers are required.

Then Joe plotted – yes, plotted – with Democrats to codify the horrible election chicanery of 2020, including _banning_ state voter ID laws. He’d like to cram down this attack on the integrity of elections by getting rid of the Senate filibuster rule. With no ID requirements and the changes to American elections contained in HR 1, anyone would be able to vote, including the non-citizens coming over the border right now. With no ID.

And now this. Joe plans to require American citizens to carry their “papers” on them to prove they been vaccinated for COVID. It’s being called a vaccine passport. American citizens would be required to carry the “vaccine passport” if they want to travel and do other pleasurable activities, even as this pandemic dissipates.

*All of a sudden, the poor schmucks Joe says don’t have ID to vote would be required to have a smartphone QR tag or carry papers to prove they’ve been vaccinated.*




You don't need ID to Vote, but you have to prove you had an injection before you can engage in commerce


----------



## GURPS

As described by the White House, the plan will “promote union organizing and collective bargaining,” in part through the “Protecting the Right to Organize (PRO) Act,” a Democrat bill that passed the House of Representatives earlier this year.

In the event that workers vote not to join a union, the PRO Act allows the National Labor Relations Board (NLRB) to set aside the results if an employer is found to have interfered in any way. The union will then immediately become certified if “a majority of the employees in the bargaining unit have signed authorizations designating the labor organization as their collective bargaining representative” in the year preceding the election.

Those “signed authorizations” are a system called “card check,” in which union members can approach workers — even at their homes — and ask them to sign that they want to join the union.

“Card check” does away with the secret ballot, and it could allow union organizers to intimidate workers — which is why even former Democratic Party presidential nominee George McGovern opposed the idea in 2008. Then as now, Democrats claimed they were helping workers’ rights, calling “card check” the “Employee Free Choice Act.”

As Fox Business notes, the PRO Act also includes a provision that reclassifies many independent contractors as employees. That repeats the policy enacted by California’s Democrat-dominated legislature in 2019 in AB 5, which caused havoc in the “gig economy,” including ride-sharing companies. Female workers who prefer more flexible schedules were particularly badly affected. California voters passed Proposition 22 in 2020 to limit AB 5, and other changes to it are also being debated.









						Biden Infrastructure Plan Erodes 'Right-to-Work' Laws, Includes 'Card Check'
					

A provision of Biden's $2.3 trillion infrastructure plan would erode "right-to-work" laws and include a controversial "card check" system.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Now Admits His Tax Hike Could Include Those Making $200,000*


When Joe Biden unveiled his $3 trillion infrastructure bill, he told the American people that no one making less than $400,000 a year would have their taxes raised. He said, “No one making under $400,000 will see their federal taxes go up, period.”

In the immortal words of _Independence Day_ Defense Secretary Albert Nimziki, “That’s not entirely accurate.”

On Friday, the president said that a two-partner family would be impacted if their combined income crosses $400,000. He also claimed that jacking up corporate and business taxes right at the beginning of the recovery from the pandemic “will not slow the economy at all.”

Does anyone else get the feeling that Biden and his advisors are just a bit delusional?

“It is a once-in-a-generation investment in our economic future, a chance to win the future — paid for by asking big corporations, many of which do not pay any taxes at all, just to begin to pay their fair share. And it won’t raise a penny of tax on a family making less than $400,000 a year, no federal tax, no addition,” he said.

_New York Post:_



> The president’s description of the tax hike as applying to any “family” that makes more than $400,000 per year is a significant change from his earlier remarks, and could mean families on the cusp of affluence in areas with high costs of living are impacted.
> […]
> In an interview last month with ABC News, Biden said, “If you make less than $400,000, you won’t see one single penny in additional federal tax.”


----------



## GURPS

*Americans Disapprove Of Biden’s Handling Of Child Migrant Crisis*


A new poll conducted by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research showed that more Americans disapprove than approve of the way that President Joe Biden is handling the influx of unaccompanied migrant children coming to the southern United-States Mexico border.

The poll was released on Monday and demonstrated that Americans are generally concerned with the situation at the border, specifically with how it is affecting young children and their safety. The Associated Press reported on the results, showing that 59% of Americans say that “Providing safe treatment of children at the border” should be a high priority for the federal government, with 31% saying that it should be a moderate priority. Only 9% said that it is a low priority. The poll results also showed that “Reuniting parents and children who were separated at the border” is considered as something that should be a high priority for the federal government by 65% of Americans.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Economic Adviser Proposes Corporate Tax Rate That Exceeds China's, and Will Land on You*


America’s federal corporate tax rate is currently about 21%.

The Biden administration proposes raising it to 28%.

For some perspective, that’s a 33% increase in one fell swoop. If enacted, Biden’s corporate tax rate would exceed China’s corporate tax rate, which is around 25%.

China is communist.

The Biden administration’s argument for making America less tax-friendly than communist China is not an economic argument, that it would be good for jobs in a recovering economy. That’s an afterthought at the most. Team Biden is making a sort of moral argument.



> Council of Economic Advisers Chair Cecilia Rouse on Sunday said the president is proposing corporate tax increases because it’s the “right thing to do.”





> CBS’s “Face the Nation” anchor Margaret Brennan pressed Rouse about Biden’s proposal to increase the corporate tax rate from 21% to 28% or potentially higher after Rouse said Biden’s $2 trillion spending plan is “good for the economy.”





> “This is 15 years of higher taxes to pay for eight years of spending. Can you really say that’s not a cost?” Brennan asked.\





> “I would say that the reason why the president is proposing these corporate tax increases is because that’s just the right thing to do,” Rouse said. “He believes we should be… encouraging these corporations to pay their fair share.”


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Backtracks After MLB Boycott Costs Georgians $100+ Million, Says Masters Tourney Can Stay*

Biden backed off his pro-boycott messaging after he and other Democrats were pinned with the blame for the MLB deciding to move its 2021 All-Star game and rookie draft out of Atlanta. Biden had encouraged the decision days before it was made over election reforms Georgia GOP Gov. Brian Kemp signed into law last month.

“I think that’s up to the Masters,” Biden said when asked if the professional golf tournament should boycott Georgia like the MLB.

“It is reassuring to see that for-profit operations and businesses are speaking up about how these new Jim Crow laws are just antithetical to who we are,” he added.

He went on to note that businesses and events leaving Georgia carries an economic cost. When businesses leave Georgia, “the people who need the help the most, the people who are making hourly wages sometimes get hurt the most.”


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Cements His Legacy as the 'Atlas Shrugged' President*


High-speed rail boondoggles are a dime a dozen, but President Joe Biden went for the big kahuna in his speech promoting his $2.25 trillion infrastructure bill on Wednesday. The president suggested that government research will enable trains to travel as fast as planes and commercial aircraft circling the world in “about an hour.” His promises may evoke the government intrusion into railroads that featured prominently in Ayn Rand’s classic novel _Atlas Shrugged_.

“When we do invest in research, what we’re really doing is raising the bar in what we can imagine. Imagine a world where you and your family can travel coast to coast without single tank of gas, or in a high-speed train, close to as fast as you can go across the country in a plane,” Biden said while touting the bill’s funding for infrastructure research.

The president went on to say that he promises kids on college campuses, “they’re going to see more change in the next 10 years than we’ve seen the last 50 years. We’re going to talk about commercial aircraft flying at subsonic speeds, supersonic speeds, be able to — figuratively, if we decided to do it — traverse the world in about an hour, travel 21,000 miles an hour.” (The globe’s circumference is 24,901 miles.)

Every American’s B.S.-detector should be blasting at maximum volume. While America has taken faltering first steps toward high-speed rail, beginning with the High Speed Ground Transportation Act in 1965, no nationwide project has taken off.

The Acela Express — which connects cities between Washington, D.C., and Boston — is the U.S.’s only high-speed rail service. While California voters first authorized funds for a high-speed rail train in the Golden State back in 2008, the costs continue to balloon and the Central Valley section is not slated to open until 2029, with Phase I completion planned for 2033.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Announces Executive Order Crackdown On Guns, New Anti-Gun ATF Director

In a statement, the administration outlined the following “initial actions” in his attack on gun rights:


The Justice Department, within 30 days, will issue a proposed rule to help stop the proliferation of “ghost guns.”
The Justice Department, within 60 days, will issue a proposed rule to make clear when a device marketed as a stabilizing brace effectively turns a pistol into a short-barreled rifle subject to the requirements of the National Firearms Act.
The Justice Department, within 60 days, will publish model “red flag” legislation for states.
The portion of the statement that mentioned the “stabilizing brace” is a reference to AR and AK pistols, which have barrels that are shorter than the minimum 16 inches required by the National Firearms Act (NFA). The statement said that pistols with an arm brace are “concealable,” which doesn’t really mean anything legally speaking and is also laughable to most gun owners since many AR pistols are more than 2 feet long. The claim that weapons with a pistol brace will be “subject to the requirements of the National Firearms Act” means that gun owners will likely be forced to pay a $200 tax stamp on those firearms, which essentially amounts to taxing a group of people who are serious Second Amendment advocates and are largely opponents of Biden and his policies.

[clip]

*Finally, the administration announced they will nominate David Chipman to serve as Director of the ATF. Chipman worked at Giffords, which advocates for gun bans. CNN called Chipman a “fierce advocate for gun control.” Chipman locked his Twitter account so people cannot see what he has stated publicly, however, a comparison of online archives to his current account appears to show that he has deleted well over 1,000 tweets. *


----------



## GURPS

*Is there something that David Chipman, Joe Biden’s reported pick for ATF Director, doesn’t want us to see?*


----------



## GURPS

*Firearm Background Checks Soar To Record High In March Ahead Of Biden Gun Control Push*


U.S. News and World Report noted Thursday that the FBI reported a record number of gun background checks in March. The bureau “conducted nearly 4.7 million background checks, breaking the record high that was just set in January, another month that was marked with violence and turmoil.”

“March’s background checks represent a 36% increase from February, which saw about 3.44 million checks. Additionally, nearly 1 million more background checks took place last month than in March 2020,” the outlet added.

Although it is not clear whether every background check resulted in a gun purchase — each individual sale is governed by varying state laws, and many buyers may not pass the FBI investigation — an increase in the number of background checks does appear to correlate with an increase in the number of gun sales, according to the Washington Examiner, citing gun retailer groups.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Blasts US As ‘International Embarrassment’ In New Gun-Control Executive Orders* 


Among Biden’s executive actions are directives for the Department of Justice to “stop the proliferation of ‘ghost gun’” building kits within 30 days by subjecting those who purchase them to regular firearm procedures such as background checks and serial numbers on the guns. Biden also gave the Justice Department 60 days to reclassifying pistols with stabilizing braces as short-barreled rifles and cited the recent shooting in Boulder, Colorado, as one example of how the braces could be abused to harm people. He also asked the department to publish an “annual report on firearms trafficking and annual updates necessary to give policymakers the information they need to help address firearms trafficking today.”

Other actions Biden suggested include publicizing model “red flag” legislation for states and Congress to evaluate implementing to “allow family members or law enforcement to petition for a court order temporarily barring people in crisis from accessing firearms if they present a danger to themselves or others.” Similarly, Biden recommended multiple federal agencies invest and engage in “evidence-based community violence interventions” around the nation funded by the president’s proposed “American Jobs Plan.”

During his announcement of the new gun regulations, Biden claimed he does not intend to infringe on anyone’s Second Amendment rights but warned that “no amendment to the Constitution is absolute.”

“You can’t yell ‘fire’ in a crowded movie theater and call it freedom of speech,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

*27 Percent of the United States' COVID-19 Deaths Have Been on Joe Biden's Watch*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Officially Signs Executive Orders on Gun Control*


This afternoon, Biden reiterated the same old talking points about gun violence and how it is an epidemic and an embarrassment. It's not an epidemic, but this is the Democratic Party, peddling false narratives that are further aided by their allies in the media is their bread and butter. Another item not included in the preview last night was banning certain kits related to the building of firearms. _The Washington Post _reporting this so it'll probably get another clarification later in the day:



> President Biden announced the executive actions, including one targeting kits used to assemble firearms from pieces, after deadly back-to-back mass shootings last month in Atlanta and Boulder, Colo. The unilateral moves come as legislation to tighten gun controls remains stalled in Congress.
> [...]
> In the White House Rose Garden, the president is expected to announce new rules on firearms that are assembled at home, which lack serial numbers and are harder to track, among other moves designed to make it harder for unqualified people to obtain dangerous weapons.
> [...]
> ...the issue of gun violence moved vividly the forefront after the two mass shootings, one in the Atlanta area in which eight people were killed and another in Colorado, where 10 were killed.
> Biden’s aides stressed that beyond mass shootings, the president wants to focus on curbing the more frequent and deadlier epidemic of day-to-day gun violence that disproportionately affects Blacks and Latinos.


Yeah, funny how that Boulder shooting just vanished from newsrooms once it was reported that the suspect is a Syrian refugee and not a white dude, but that's another story. Look, it seems as if Biden also wants to target gang violence, which is fine. We're talking about illegal firearms here. We can all get on board with that, but once again Democrats will certainly try to pass measures that only curb the rights of law-abiding Americans.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Pick For ATF Director Has A Questionable Past That Deserves A Second Look*


“During this time, negotiators arranged for the release of 35 Branch Davidians, including 21 children. But on April 19, 1993, in an attempt to lure Koresh and his followers out, agents took decisive action that critics later called extreme or unwarranted: They rammed the building with tanks and launched a tear-gas assault,” The History Channel said in an overview of the events. “The structure caught fire (the cause of the fire is still debated), and 76 Branch Davidians—which included 28 children—died in the flames.”

There is a fairly common consensus amongst Americans that what took place in Waco, Texas was wrong. Innocent people – including children – died because the government was focused more on the cult’s illegal firearms than they were preserving human life.

But Chipman defended the ATF and what took place. Last year, he conducted a Reddit Ask Me Anything (AMA) on “gun violence,” where users can ask questions pertaining to the topic. What’s amazing is he denied ATF accountability for any of the wrongdoing that took place in Waco.

*“At Waco, cult members used 2 .50 caliber Barretts to shoot down two Texas Air National Guard helicopters,” Chipman falsely claimed in a pinned comment on Reddit. “Point, it is true we are fortunate they are not used in crime more often. The victims of drug lords in Mexico are not so lucky. America plays a role in fueling the violence south of the border.”*


----------



## GURPS

*Fact-Checking Biden’s Latest Gun Control Press Conference*


*Biden parrots the “gun show loophole” lie

Biden falsely claims that “his” assault weapon and high-capacity magazine ban reduced mass shootings

Biden argues that stabilizing braces make weapons more lethal

Biden lies, saying that gun violence is an epidemic*

While gun violence certainly exists, the truth is that “as gun ownership has increased, the rate of firearm homicides has steadily declined since a brief spike in the early 1990s.”

*Joe Biden makes numerous false claims about the U.S. Constitution*

“But no amendment, no amendment to the Constitution is absolute.” Biden said. “You can’t yell ‘fire’ in a crowded movie theater and call it freedom of speech.”

This claim is routinely parroted by members of the Left while attempting to pick holes in the First and Second Amendments. Unfortunately for them, it’s a false claim.

*“From the very beginning, you couldn’t own any weapon you wanted to own. From the very beginning of the Second Amendment existed, certain people weren’t allowed to have weapons. So the idea is just bizarre to suggest that some of the things we’re recommending are contrary to the Constitution,” Biden also said.*

The Second Amendment reads, “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.” While it is true that not all people have been permitted to “have weapons,” as Biden claimed, the reasoning behind such prevention was often changed by further amendments, such as the 13th Amendment which abolished slavery.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Many False Claims on Gun Violence*

Despite Democrats having control of both houses of Congress, Biden doesn’t have the votes to change the legal definition of a firearm. So he wants to change the definition with an executive order. That way, he hopes to be able to better target so-called “ghost guns" made out of parts that require machine tools to finish.

The problem is the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives’s definition, whereby something is not a firearm when “the fire-control cavity area is [a] completely solid and un-machined” block of metal. Existing law defines a firearm as a weapon that can fire a bullet or that can be “readily converted” to do so. The problem is that a solid block of metal isn’t "readily" convertible to a gun. If the Biden administration successfully defines solid lumps of metal as firearms, they will have to include a long list of items that aren’t firearms.


----------



## Kyle

Instead of "Lunchbox Joe" it should be "Bull#### Biden!"


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

Did he mention Jim Crow?


----------



## WingsOfGold

stgislander said:


> Did he mention Jim Crow?


When he does he's juiced on this....


----------



## GURPS

*Will Biden Declare a 'Public Health Crisis' to Grab Your Guns?*


Conservatives have been warning about the slippery slope that could result from these declarations of public health emergencies. Government tyrants have been getting away with using powers not granted to them by the legislature to impose whatever mandates their authoritarian hearts desire—sometimes, as in the case of Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s nursing home order, with deadly consequences. The courts, unfortunately, have been slow to step in and inconsistent in their rulings, allowing the unconstitutional government orders to continue apace.

I fear it’s only a matter of time before someone gets the idea to regulate gun ownership by declaring a public health emergency. Is that what Biden’s up to with the language above? Time will tell, but don’t be surprised if whoever is running the show at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue tries to make an end-run around Congress to push through emergency orders to confiscate guns from those deemed a “health risk,” beginning with anyone who attended the Trump rally on Jan. 6. My firearms were, unfortunately, lost in a tragic boating accident, so I don’t have to worry about it, but you definitely should.




when they come for your guns. give them the ammo 1st.


----------



## GURPS

*Multiple Governors Signal They Won’t Put Up With Biden’s Second Amendment Attack: ‘Out Of Control’*


Multiple governors signaled that they will be taking action against Democrat President Joe Biden after Biden officially unveiled his initial plan to attack Second Amendment rights.

Biden announced a series of actions, which he articulated during a press conference where he made multiple false claims, targeting two types of gun parts: pistol braces and chunks of plastic and metal that are unfinished firearms. The Biden administration also will be publishing “model red flag legislation” for states to consider. This comes just a couple of weeks after the Biden administration urged the Supreme Court to uphold a warrantless gun confiscation case.


----------



## Hijinx

If I have a relative who is such an ass whole that they would report me for having guns I would immediately get rid of those guns and they could arrest me for not knowing where they went.. I would plead insanity.


----------



## frequentflier

Did anyone catch Joe saying twice this guy is going to be the director of "AFT?"
Pathetic, senile old fart!


----------



## GURPS

*Tucker Carlson Warns: Biden’s Crackdown On Second Amendment Isn’t About Guns, It’s About Control*


_TUCKER CARLSON, FOX NEWS HOST: Good evening, and welcome to Tucker Carlson Tonight. We often accuse politicians of dishonesty on this show, but there are grades of it, let’s boil it down. Nothing the Democratic Party advocates for is more dishonest than gun control. Everything about that one specific issue is false. Most policy debates actually aren’t like that. And we try to be honest about it on the show. No matter how passionate you are about a position that you have, you can still sort of see what the other side is talking about. You might, for example, deeply dislike taxes, but you can still acknowledge it is fair to charge people for the services they receive from the government. So the other side isn’t crazy. They just have arrived at a different number than you did. Or you can hate abortion, and we do, and you can still understand, if again if you’re being totally honest about it, why is scared pregnant teenager might be tempted to have one. But gun control is not like that. Gun control is entirely fraudulent. The Democratic Party claims that guns cause violence. That’s the core claim, and it is a lie. It is provably untrue. The places in this country that have the most guns, and the loosest controls on those guns also have the least gun violence, the fewest killings. That’s the bottom line. You can look it up, it’s publicly available to anyone. Anyone who tries to restrict your legally own firearms is not trying to make America safer. The point is to disarm you, to strip you of your autonomy, your power, your right of self defense.

Gun control is not about guns. Gun Control is about who controls America. Is it the population as in a democracy? Or does all control go to a small group of authoritarians as in oligarchy? Those are the stakes in the gun control debate. It’s not about guns, it’s about who runs the country. So with that in mind, Joe Biden’s speech calling for more gun control should make you uncomfortable. Almost nothing Biden said was true. We could go down the list, but here are a few highlights to give you the flavor. Biden claimed that firearms purchased at gun shows are exempt from background checks. That’s a lie as anyone who’s ever been to a gun show can tell you. Joe Biden claimed that gun manufacturers have total immunity against lawsuits. That’s also a lie. Gun manufacturers get sued all the time, ask them, etc. So it was a speech aimed to mislead rather than to inform. Before he announced how he plans to restrict your Second Amendment rights, Joe Biden wanted to remind you those rights are not real in the first place. They are not as he put it, absolute._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s ATF Pick Mocked Americans As Zombie Preppers For Buying Guns During Government Lockdowns* 





Chipman’s recommendation as a longtime government bureaucrat who served 25 years at ATF was for new gun owners to “secure that gun locked and unloaded and hide it behind the cans of tuna and beef jerky that you’ve stored in the cabinet, and only bring that out if the zombies start to appear.”

The administration’s latest nominee to the bureau tasked with enforcing the nation’s gun laws comes with a long resume of aggressive activism for stricter restrictions on Americans’ Second Amendment rights. After two and a half decades in the ATF, Chipman worked as an adviser to the anti-gun group launched by former Arizona Democratic Rep. Gabrielle Giffords after she was shot in a 2011 Tucson shooting.

After the news broke of Chipman’s impending nomination on Wednesday, Chipman took cues from past nominees in the Biden administration and locked his Twitter account to prevent anyone from searching his prior posts.


----------



## Hijinx

No one wants to state the facts.
There are two major types who cause problems with shooting human beings.

Mentally ill white people and black thugs.

You can pass a thousand more gun bills and those 2 problems still exist.
I can add that even if there was a way to stop them from getting guns they would find some other way to kill.


----------



## SamSpade

Why do people believe the solution to solving gun violence is to take guns from the people who have never shot anyone?


----------



## GURPS

*Members Of Biden’s ‘Environmental Justice’ Advisory Council Have History Of Radicalism, Claiming Fossil Fuels Are Racist*


Twenty-six people were named to the council, but at least four of them have made radical statements connecting fossil fuels to racism.


Susana Almanza, for example, is the director of People Organized in Defense of Earth and Her Resources (PODER), an environmental justice organization based in Austin, Texas. Hilltop Views, the student news website of St. Edward’s University, profiled Almanza, noting that she has a Che Guevara poster in her office and said that her organization is “fighting big monsters; they’re not little ones,” referring to oil companies.

Beverly Wright, executive director of the Deep South Center for Environmental Justice, addressed a recent Department of Interior public forum on the federal oil and gas program and implored the Department to review the program “with an analysis of how it perpetuates environmental racism and the racial inequity of climate vulnerability.” She also insisted that “racial discrimination that is central to oil and gas operations.”


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> No one wants to state the facts.
> There are two major types who cause problems with shooting human beings.
> 
> Mentally ill white people and black thugs.
> 
> You can pass a thousand more gun bills and those 2 problems still exist.
> I can add that even if there was a way to stop them from getting guns they would find some other way to kill.





So here's a proposal. All those billionaires with more money than they can possibly spend use some to start up mental facilities to house & care for these people or remove them from society. Put their money to good use for a change instead of lobbyists & feel good programs. Keep these people from having any contact from weapons. Bezos has the money. Call them Amazon Mental Hospitals.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> ....   or remove them from society.



*HOW RELEASE OF MENTAL PATIENTS BEGAN*


THE policy that led to the release of most of the nation's mentally ill patients from the hospital to the community is now widely regarded as a major failure. Sweeping critiques of the policy, notably the recent report of the American Psychiatric Association, have spread the blame everywhere, faulting politicians, civil libertarian lawyers and psychiatrists.

But who, specifically, played some of the more important roles in the formation of this ill-fated policy? What motivated these influential people and what lessons are to be learned?

A detailed picture has emerged from a series of interviews and a review of public records, research reports and institutional recommendations. The picture is one of cost-conscious policy makers, who were quick to buy optimistic projections that were, in some instances, buttressed by misinformation and by a willingness to suspend skepticism.


----------



## GURPS

*U01: Ronald Reagan and the Federal Deinstitutionalization of Mentally Ill Patients*

Ronald Reagan, the 40th president of the United States, is well known for his fiscal policies that stimulated economic growth, cut inflation and pulled America out of a recession (Cannon, 2017). What Reagan is not readily known for is the long term effect of a law he repealed that essentially deinstitutionalized mentally ill patients at the federal level (Roberts, 2013). While some of his fiscal policies had a positive effect on the U.S. economy during the 1980s, his decision to deinstitutionalize mentally ill patients had a much more deleterious effect on these patients, their communities, and the agencies that were left to contend with these individuals’ mental health issues (Honberg, 2015).

The Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act (OBRA) is the statute that repealed President Carter’s Mental Health Systems Act which was supposed to continue federal funding for mental health programs. Reagan gave the appearance of making a consequentialist ethical decision because he presented his repeal of OBRA as an action that would best serve American society and do more good than harm as a result. The OBRA gave mental patients a choice to seek treatment outside of a mental institution, an option to seek treatment at clinics at the state level, and the freedom to administer their own medication (PSY533, 2017) (Pan, 2013).  However, Reagan was hasty in taking unsound advice to repeal OBRA because his real motive was to cut the federal budget (Roberts, 2013).  He was a leader who “never exhibited any interest in the need for research or better treatment for serious mental illness” (Torrey, 2017).

To be an ethical leader, one must attempt to gather as much knowledge as possible when making decisions, especially if one has the power to affect so many lives (Toffler, 2009). The mentally ill are amongst the most vulnerable populations in society because most are unable to make sound decisions regarding their own care due to their mental state. The consequences of Reagan’s social policy can be measured by the fact that today one-third of the homeless population are suffering from severe mental illness which puts a burden on police departments, hospitals and the penal system which lack the training and resources to deal with psychiatric emergencies (Honberg, 2015). Reagan’s unethical choice to end federal funding for mental health programs was driven by the desire to cut the budget. As a result, he did much more harm than good (PSY533, 2017).


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Giving Federal Employees Paid Leave to Help Border Crossers*


A report by the_ New York Times_ this weekend alleges the Biden administration is sending emails to federal employees asking them to take paid leave to help care for UACs who are arriving by the thousands every month.

The _Times_ reports:



> The desperate plea landed this week in the email inboxes of employees in government agencies like the Department of Homeland Security and NASA: *Will you consider taking a four-month paid leave from your job to help care for migrant children* in government-run shelters packed with new arrivals at the border? [Emphasis added]
> …
> A briefing memo sent to administration officials this week *directed the health department to “identify and deploy all available federal volunteers to support” the effort to address the increase of minors*, a drive reflected by the email seeking government workers to help. *As of Friday, 2,722 employees across the government have volunteered, in most cases with their salaries being picked up by the health department*. Some are caring for children at shelters. Others are helping with case management, I.T. services, food delivery, transportation and other logistics. [Emphasis added]


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'Made in America' electric vehicle push to benefit China*


“I’m proposing a plan for the nation that … will grow the economy, make us more competitive around the world, promote our national security interests and put us in a position to win the global competition with China in the upcoming years,” Mr. Biden said recently.

But instead of putting the communist superpower on notice, the administration’s embrace of electric vehicles would benefit China, experts say.

“At the moment, Beijing leads every other country in the production of electric vehicle batteries,” said Dan Kish, a senior fellow at the Institute for Energy Research. “They control the resources and the technology that U.S. automakers will need to import in abundance to make electric cars a viable alternative” to gas-powered engines.

China produced 72% of the world’s lithium-ion rechargeable batteries in 2019, and the U.S. accounted for 9%. The batteries are used most frequently to power electric vehicles, according to the Energy Department.

The Chinese regime’s dominance is the result of long-range investment and planning.


----------



## GURPS

*Energy Sec Admits Biden Team Won't Go by 'Past Definitions' of Infrastructure*


Joe Biden’s folks have truly embarked on an Orwellian effort.

They’re literally changing the meaning of words to fit their agenda.

[clip]

Listen to what Biden is now claiming is “infrastructure.” Words have no meaning anymore with these characters.






Of course, he’s reading again, so he doesn’t have to think for himself. But no, that’s not infrastructure.

The Oxford Dictionary notes that infrastructure is “the basic systems and services that are necessary for a country or an organization to run smoothly, for example buildings, transport and water and power supplies.” It isn’t whatever the Democrats want to make it be to ensure their power.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Returns to Trump-Era Policy of Central American Agreement to Secure Honduras and Guatemala Border*


After taking apart the Trump agreement with central American nations (Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador) to secure their own northern border the mass migration toward the United States began…. a crisis created.   However, once the crisis turns public opinion against them, the JoeBama administration then proposes to return to the exact same policy President Trump initiated and Biden destroyed.

The White House and the media then herald the return of the Trump agreement as a groundbreaking new policy initiative instituted by JoeBama.  It would be funny, if it were not so ridiculous to watch it in real time.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Withhold $150 Million of Ukraine Aid Until Ukraine Government Reform – Exact Process Democrats Impeached Trump For*


Yes, as you read the following report from OANN, you would not be mistaken to identify the JoeBama administration is now doing exactly the same thing President Trump was accused of, wrongfully, which led to the a ridiculous impeachment effort.

Meanwhile Russian President Vladimir Putin is laughing hysterically….

_OANN – Joe Biden is withholding military aid from Ukraine that had already been approved by Congress in the face of Russian military maneuvers at its borders._


----------



## Hijinx

The crazy thing is that it isn't Biden doing all of this stupid sht.
Yes---------------------he is taking the rap for it, but in reality it is the Wizard of Oz behind the curtain that is running things.
Who is this wizard or wizards.  IMO it is Obamaladingdong. and his Administration of yesteryear, still working hard to destroy America.

Of course lets not forget the rest of the Democrats who are going along for the ride.


----------



## GURPS

*Number Of Migrant Children In Border Patrol Custody Drops 45% As Biden Admin Transfers Kids To HHS*


At one point, CBP had custody of nearly 6,000 unaccompanied minor children who crossed the United States-Mexico border without parents or relatives and we either captured or presented themselves to border patrol agents seeking asylum. Now, CNN reports, CBP has just 3,400 children in border detention facilities, with the rest having transferred to one of the dozens of temporary holding facilities across the country.

Overall, however, the United States government is still responsible for approximately 18,027 unaccompanied minors, many of whom have been in custody for far longer than the 72-hour limit set by immigration courts.

“The number of unaccompanied minors in US Customs and Border Protection custody, akin to jail-like conditions, has dropped 45%, according to the latest government data, amid an ongoing effort by the Biden administration to find suitable spaces to accommodate kids after facing scrutiny for overcrowded facilities,” CNN reported Tuesday. “As of Sunday, there were 3,130 children in the custody of CBP, an agency not intended to care for children for prolonged periods of time, marking a drop from the peak — 5,767 on March 28 — since the government started providing data, indicating progress in alleviating Border Patrol stations.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Claimed It Inked Deal With Guatemala To Increase Border Security. Guatemala Says It Never Signed.*

The Hill notes that White House Domestic Policy Council aide Tyler Moran repeated the claim in an interview with MSNBC earlier this week, claiming that the administration had “secured agreements for [the three countries] to put more troops on their own border. Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala have all agreed to do this. That not only is going to prevent the traffickers, and the smugglers, and cartels that take advantage of the kids on their way here, but also to protect those children.”

Guatemala’s government, though, said in a statement Tuesday that it did not negotiate or sign an agreement with the Biden administration and that it moved troops to its border months ago, in January.





Lying Biden .....


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s UN Ambassador: ‘White Supremacy’ In America’s ‘Founding Documents And Principles’*

President Biden’s UN Ambassador, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, told the National Action Network, founded by the Rev. Al Sharpton, that “the original sin of slavery weaved white supremacy into our founding documents and principles.” She also championed Black Lives Matter, saying, “I remain hopeful in part because of the influence and the insistence of organizations like yours. Just look at the way [the] Black Lives Matter movement spread this past summer.”

Saying it was “so important to engage on a global scale,” Thomas-Greenfield called for “recommitting to multilateral institutions”:

_If we go it alone and retreat from the world, then we let existing inequalities fester. But if we engage, then we can push for change and demand justice. That’s why under President Biden’s leadership, we’ve been restoring our alliances and recommitting to multilateral institutions. We rejoined the World Health Organization because we believed we can make the WHO smarter, nimbler, and more just by rolling up our sleeves and getting involved. We proudly rejoined the Paris Agreement because the only way to reverse the effects of the climate crisis is to join forces. And we know that if we don’t act, poor communities and communities of color, especially in the Global South, will suffer the most. And we immediately [reengaged] with the UN Human Rights Council and have announced our intention to seek election to that body so that we can advance our most cherished democratic values around the globe._


----------



## GURPS

*Kristen Clarke Is Unfit to Be in Government*



Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s nominee for assistant attorney general of the United States, once promoted racist pseudoscientific quackery, arguing that the human brain was structured in a way that makes black people superior to white people, and that “human mental processes” in the brain have chemicals that imbue one race with “superior physical and mental abilities” and “spiritual abilities.”

Rather than owning up to a youthful relationship with radicalism, Clarke, who made these comments in the _Harvard Crimson_ as a 19-year-old, claims that her racist diatribe was a merely a parody mocking the controversial book, “The Bell Curve.” “What I was …


----------



## Hijinx

I havent seen Biden make any appointment yet that was because of competence or ability to get the job done.


----------



## GURPS

*Beware Biden’s Ghost-Gun Protocol*

Thing is, the difference between a finished receiver and an “80 percent complete” receiver is small. Here, in visual form, is the ATF’s own explanation of the distinction:


_In essence, the difference here is whether the receiver has “holes.” Indeed, as the ATF explains, “receiver blanks, ‘castings’ or ‘machined bodies’ in which the fire-control cavity area is completely solid and un-machined have not reached the ‘stage of manufacture’ which would result in the classification of a firearm per the GCA.” Why? Because in one case, the receiver is capable of being attached to other parts, and in the other it is not._


Advocates of stricter gun control will presumably look at these photographs and say, “Okay, so change the regulations.” Which, of course, is exactly what Biden hopes to do. But at some point, the attempt to tighten up what the federal government classes as “a gun” becomes absurd. How different, one must ask, would an “incomplete” lower receiver need to be before it was exempted from the rules? That’s a serious question, and, given that the federal government is presumably not going to start adding serial numbers to any commercially available rectangular block of metal that could in theory be machined into a different shape, it requires a serious answer. Is there one?

Biden’s essential problem is that he is attempting to use a set of federal laws that were passed solely to regulate commerce as a pretext to regulate noncommercial activity. The 1968 Gun Control Act, on which the ATF’s rules are primarily based, makes no mention of homemade weapons beyond noting that its terms apply only to those who are “engaged in the business” of manufacturing and selling firearms. As it stands, Americans who wish to manufacture weapons for sale or distribution need to obtain a federal license before they may do so, while those who are engaged in noncommercial production that affects nobody outside of themselves are permitted to do as they wish — yes, even if they buy key materials from commercial dealers across state lines. Writing in the Times recently, Gail Collins asked “how the founding fathers would have felt about the right to bear arms if they knew their nastiest neighbor had just installed a printer that manufactures guns in his basement.” But we know how they felt about forging firearms — and, indeed, we know how subsequent generations felt about it — because for all of American history has it been legal to do precisely that. It still is today.


----------



## GURPS

The Center for Immigration Studies, a think tank that supports low immigration whose writer was reporting from Del Rio, Texas, said in March that buses departing from Texas “often drop their Haitian, Venezuelan, and Cuban passengers in Florida and New Jersey. Those from Nicaragua and other Central American nations have been delivered to Tennessee, Massachusetts, Indiana, Michigan, North Carolina, Georgia, Kentucky, and to large cities in Texas such as Dallas and Houston.”

The report was called “Catch and Bus.”

If the Joe Biden administration had its way, destinations would include well into the American heartland. Earlier this month, Iowa governor Kim Reynolds, a Republican, said that she refused a request from the federal government to transport migrant children to the state, calling it “the president’s problem.”












						Even Congress Doesn’t Know Where Illegal Immigrants Are Being Shipped Throughout The U.S. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Kyle

7 Great Home Defense Options For When Guns Are Banned
					

Guns are on their way out. And thank goodness! We can't wait to return to the utopian paradise we lost when guns were invented by Bob Gun back in 1804.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Quotes ‘Holy Qur’an’ in Ramadan Greeting, says ‘Muslim Americans Have Enriched Our Country Since Our Founding’*


And there it is again: “Muslim Americans have enriched our country since our founding.” State Department wonk Ned Price recently said this as well, claiming that Arab-Americans’ contributions to the US “are as old as America itself.” Obama started this particular ball rolling, claiming in 2016 that “Islam has always been part of America. Starting in colonial times, many of the slaves brought here from Africa were Muslim. And even in their bondage, some kept their faith alive. A few even won their freedom and became known to many Americans.”

Repetition won’t make this claim true. The claim that the slaves were Muslims, or a significant percentage of them were Muslims, is increasingly common. In fact, however, this is unlikely, as the African slavers were Muslims, and a Muslim generally does not enslave a fellow Muslim, just the Qur’an’s prohibits a Muslim from killing another Muslim (4:92). (There are Muslims who are born into slavery in countries such as Mauritania, but that is a different phenomenon from capturing and enslaving someone.)

And who were these other Muslims who have enriched America since its founding? In his 2016 speech, Obama offered two examples besides his claim about the slaves: “Muslim Americans worked on Henry Ford’s assembly line, cranking out cars. A Muslim American designed the skyscrapers of Chicago.”


----------



## Hijinx

Congress not only does not know where these illegals are being dumped. 
They don't give a damn.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> 7 Great Home Defense Options For When Guns Are Banned
> 
> 
> Guns are on their way out. And thank goodness! We can't wait to return to the utopian paradise we lost when guns were invented by Bob Gun back in 1804.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


You can take a lot of lessons from "Home Alone".


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> *Beware Biden’s Ghost-Gun Protocol*
> 
> That’s a serious question, and, given that the federal government is presumably not going to start adding serial numbers to any commercially available rectangular block of metal that could in theory be machined into a different shape, it requires a serious answer. Is there one?



A block of aluminum billet, a 3D solid model, and a CNC milling machine....done.


----------



## GURPS

The Fed's will start doing NCIS Checks for all raw material purchases .... especially Aluminum


Close the Ghost Gun Loop Hole for Raw Materials


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> The Fed's will start doing NCIS Checks for all raw material purchases .... especially Aluminum


...right.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> The Fed's will start doing NCIS Checks for all raw material purchases .... especially Aluminum


Crap... they'll be here at least once every 2-3 months.


----------



## GURPS

*Far Left Forces Biden to Cave on a Trump Immigration Initiative, Which Only Shows It Was a Good Policy*


Even though he’s out of office, Donald Trump is still stacking wins. This week, it was on immigration albeit for a hot second. It may be more of a moral victory, but before a leftist temper tantrum—Joe Biden was set to keep the Trump administration’s cap on refugees in place. It only shows that there were many policies deemed to be Lucifer in the flesh by the liberal media that were actually good and sensible. This is yet another one. What caused the initial hesitancy to raise the limit? Well, it was the ongoing border crisis, which the administration is starting to see as a disaster situation of their own doing (via NYT):


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden a No-Show to Greet Japanese PM—and the Preview of a President Harris Is Awful*





Harris is either unprepared or just terrible at extemporaneous speaking. Or it could be a combination. In any case, it is cringeworthy to think she is a heartbeat away from the presidency. At her level, she should be capable of seamlessly stepping in to greet an ally in a polished and appropriate manner. Instead, she showed herself halting and grasping for words.

It also appears Harris continued to conduct the tour after the formal greeting.


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci Admits Biden Administration Is NOT Following Their Own COVID-19 Guidelines at Border*


House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) got a stunning admission from Biden’s chief medical adviser, Dr. Anthony Fauci, on Thursday, by showing him photos of the crowded conditions at the southern border taken during his recent trip there, and asking if they were following the Biden administration’s own COVID-19 guidelines.

“Dr. Fauci, does this look like social distancing to you—that you require when you talk about six feet?” Scalise asked, holding up photos from one of the Biden administration’s border facilities.

“No,” Fauci replied.

“So in these cells, as you just said, they’re violating the very guidance that you tell Americans to follow. A restaurant in the United States would be shut down today if they were being run like this. Yet, the federal government—the Biden administration—is running this facility. You can see all of these young children who are next to each other, six inches apart, many without masks, by the way. Does that follow your guidance that you’ve issued?”

“No,” Fauci admitted again.

“Well, then why wouldn’t the Biden administration not go and stop this? I think one of the reasons is that President Biden and Vice President Harris won’t even go see this for themselves. This is why I keep urging strongly that they go to the border. I’d love for you all to go to the border to see this so you can at least give a recommendation. They’re violating every guidance that Americans are required to follow.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Horrendous public health messaging’: Pres. Biden and VP Harris were doubled-masked while meeting the Japanese PM*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Executive Order Canceling the Constitution*



On April 15, Preident Biden signed an _Executive Order on Blocking Property with Respect to Specified Harmful Foreign Activities of the Government of the Russian Federation_. Contrary to its title, this EO is not about Russia. It is designed to allow the Biden administration to deprive American citizens and organizations of their rights and property by arbitrarily linking those persons to real, imagined, or vaguely defined activities of the Russian government.

[clip]

Over the past four years, the Democrat Party, Fake News, and Big Tech have been frequently portraying their opponents as Russian trolls or Russian misinformation operators. The Russian collusion narrative, initially invented to overthrow the Trump administration, has been used to smear many conservative movements. Now this effort has been crowned by an Executive Order.

Biden’s administration has been recently pushing so many other radical changes, such as packing the Supreme Court, eliminating the filibuster, restricting Second Amendment rights, etc., that the real ramifications of this new EO went completely unnoticed. In my opinion, this EO is the most dangerous of them all. It allows the Biden regime to eliminate its opposition, quickly and quietly.





Section 1 of the EO enumerates prohibited activities and defines guilty persons as those “determined” by the Secretary of Treasury and/or Secretary of State in consultation with the Attorney General to be:



> (a)(ii) *responsible for* or *complicit in*, or to have directly or *indirectly engaged* or *attempted to engage in*, any of the following for or on behalf of, or *for the benefit of*, directly or *indirectly*, the Government of the Russian Federation:
> (A)  *malicious cyber-enabled activities*;
> (B)  *interference in a United States or other foreign government election*;
> (C)  *actions or policies that undermine democratic processes or institutions in the United States or abroad; *
> (D)  transnational corruption;



[clip]

The Biden administration is also free to interpret what constitutes “interests of the Russian Government.” Such broad and vague language allows the Biden regime to select US citizens and political organizations arbitrarily, and then deprive them of their property and rights without anything reminiscent of due process. The EO does not even require that anybody commit an actual crime somewhere. False cyber-attribution or fake bounty claims are sufficient. Biden’s remarks to the EO showed no regard to the culpability of any targeted US citizens or other persons.

Leftist pseudo-elites have been eager to ban speech based on allegations that such speech may be beneficial to Russia. Such ideation has been present among Big Tech influencers for a long time. This EO effectively gives Big Tech, banks, and credit card companies a new pretext to deplatform conservatives and anyone else who opposes the Biden regime by claiming that they are now engaged in illegal activity. 

Biden’s EO appears to allow the Democrat party to deny Americans the right to advocate against it in future federal elections. This might be accomplished through a “determination” that Russia is interfering in elections against democratic candidates. Thus, any US citizens who also oppose Democrats could be found to acting for Russia’s benefit, directly or indirectly. 

The list of prohibited activities justifying a Biden administration “determination” to deprive American persons of their property and other rights (referred to here as a “Deprived Person”) states:



> *[a] (iii) *to be or have been a leader, official, senior executive officer, or member of the board of directors of:
> …   (C)  *an entity whose property and interests in property are blocked pursuant to this order;*



For comparison, Bush’s EO only covered the leaders of terrorist-supporting entities, not multiple officials, executives, or directors.

*Unprecedently, Biden’s EO targets children and spouses:*



> [a] (v)    to be *a spouse or adult child* of any person whose property and interests in property are blocked pursuant to subsection *(a)(ii)* or *(iii)* of this section;



and countless associations:



> [a] (vi)   to have materially assisted, sponsored, or provided financial, material, or technological support for, or goods or services to or in support of:
> (A)  *any activity described in subsection (a)(ii)* of this section; or
> (B)  *any person whose property and interests in property are blocked pursuant to this order* ...
> [a] (vii) to be owned or controlled by, or to have acted or *purported to act* for or on behalf of*, directly or indirectly*, … *any person whose property and interests in property are blocked pursuant to this order*.



Notice the infinite reach these subsections afford. Those connected to a “Deprived Person” can receive the same designation, and so on. There is no limit to the number of iterations. 

“Deprived Persons” essentially become untouchables, as dealing with them in any way is expressly prohibited without additional determinations:



> Sec. 2.  The *prohibitions *in section 1 of this order include:
> (a)  the making of any contribution or *provision of funds, goods, or services by, to, or for the benefit of any person whose property and interests in property are blocked* pursuant to this order; and
> (b)  the receipt of any contribution or provision of funds, goods, or services from any such person.



Giving legal representation, hosting the website, selling food, and giving medical care to a “Deprived Person” is automatically prohibited. Section 4 prohibits transactions that “cause a violation” of this EO, even absent intent or knowledge. This serves as a hint to pre-emptively cut ties with anyone the Biden regime targets.


----------



## GURPS

This is nothing other than a lexicographic version of “papering over the cracks,” engaging in the fantasy that changing our method of describing an act changes the nature of that act. At its very core, this is a lie, and a dangerous one at that.

This linguistic tactic is part of a broader strategy to achieve ideological ends through the control of our very language. There are countless examples of this tactic, including the redefinition of racism to align with the flawed notion of intersectionality, the demand that you prove fealty by chanting “Black Lives Matter” with no regard for its underlying premises or the radical organization it supports, or the assertion that we must “Believe Women” despite the obvious fact that men and women are equally capable of duplicity.

As I noted last year, “The Left understands that achieving full control of language will open the gateway to their subsequent goal of controlling our culture. The generational removal of methods of dissent or disagreement, alongside the subjective redefinition of words for political gain, will be difficult, if not impossible, to undo. For this reason, and this reason alone, the Left focuses on speech more than anything else. ‘Speech is violence’ justifies a violent reaction to speech, until the only speech that remains is deemed politically acceptable.”












						Ted Cruz Is Right: Biden’s Ban Of Terms Like ‘Illegal Alien’ Is Orwellian, Designed To Cover Up The Truth | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Monello

Regardless of what biden* does or doesn't do, the branch joebidenians will still think he's a great leader.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Moves To Force Doctors To Perform Transgender Surgeries Against Objections *


As outlined by BECKET Law’s Luke Goodrich, a court in January struck down the administration’s move to punish doctors who don’t perform transgender-related procedures for supposed “sex discrimination.” Biden on Tuesday officially appealed the ruling.

“The plaintiffs are religious doctors, hospitals, and clinics who joyfully serve ALL patients regardless of sex or gender identity. They routinely provide top-notch care to transgender patients for everything from cancer to the common cold,” Goodrich outlined Tuesday. “They also provide millions of dollars in free and low-cost care to the elderly, poor, and underserved–care that is jeopardized by the government’s attempt to punish them with multi-million dollar penalties.”

Goodrich decried the Biden appeal, noting the threat to religious liberty, and to the patients seeking such procedures.

“The government’s own doctors during the Obama Admin agreed: ‘Based on a thorough review of the clinical evidence…there is not enough evidence to determine whether gender reassignment surgery improves health outcomes for [patients] with gender dysphoria,'” Goodrich cited.


----------



## GURPS

*China Joe Signs Executive Order Banning Federal Use of the Words “Wuhan Virus” to Describe Wuhan Virus*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Tries to Resurrect HHS Rule Forcing Catholic Doctors to Perform Transgender Surgery*


On day before Joe Biden became president, a federal court in North Dakota defended Roman Catholic health care providers from an Obamacare mandate forcing doctors and nurses to perform experimental transgender surgeries that violate Roman Catholic convictions. Yet on Tuesday, the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) appealed that decision, seeking to enforce the transgender mandate on Catholic health care providers.

Luke Goodrich, vice president and senior counsel at the religious freedom law firm Becket, which represents the Catholic health care providers, noted the tragic irony of an administration headed by a Catholic president targeting the religious freedom of Catholic doctors.
“It is troubling that this administration is going after religious doctors, hospitals, and nuns. We saw it with the Little Sisters of the Poor, when the government tried to force them to provide contraceptives and abortifacients, and now this administration is trying to do the same thing with controversial gender transition procedures,” Goodrich told PJ Media.

“It is troubling that this administration is going after religious doctors, hospitals, and nuns. We saw it with the Little Sisters of the Poor, when the government tried to force them to provide contraceptives and abortifacients, and now this administration is trying to do the same thing with controversial gender transition procedures,” Goodrich told PJ Media.


----------



## Hijinx

Why would anyone---anyone--even a crazed, mentally ill man who wants his dick cut off go to a Doctor that doesn't want to butcher him and has no experience in doing so.
To do that just shows how crazy these sock suckers are.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> Why would anyone---anyone--even a crazed, mentally ill man




Why do queers keep attacking the Baker in Colorado  

Submit or be Destroyed


----------



## Kyle

Dungeons And Dragons Introduces New 100-Sided Die For Determining Your Character's Gender









						Dungeons And Dragons Introduces New 100-Sided Die For Determining Your Character's Gender
					

RENTON, WA—In a bold move for inclusivity, Wizards of the Coast announced today that all copies of the Dungeons & Dragons starter set will include a special D100 for determining your character's gender.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*‘Moral Imperative’: Biden Announces New Emissions Target To ‘Tackle The Climate Crisis’*


“The United States sets out on the road to cut greenhouse gases in half — in half — by the end of this decade,” Biden said. “That’s where we’re headed as a nation and that’s what we can do if we take action to build an economy that’s not only more prosperous but healthier, fairer, and cleaner for the entire planet. 

“You know, these steps will set America on a path of net-zero emissions economy by no later than 2050, but the truth is America represents less than 50% of the world’s emissions,” he said. 

The fact sheet on Biden’s pledge released by the administration claims:



> _Today, President Biden will announce a new target for the United States to achieve a 50-52 percent reduction from 2005 levels in economy-wide net greenhouse gas pollution in 2030 – building on progress to-date and by positioning American workers and industry to tackle the climate crisis._






Hey Dick Head ...... call me when China and India actually reduce their emissions ... otherwise piss off


----------



## GURPS

*The End of Basic Education: Biden Issues Universal Public School Critical Race Theory Order*

Under Obama, public schools were thrust into the controversial world of Common Core, a series of federal mandates that included “awareness education” involving a progressive view of race, gender, and so-called “equity” (not to be confused with “equality”).

Under Biden, a far more aggressive level of federal control over our nation’s K-12 classrooms will replace history (and objective truth) with identity politics and a warped view of American civics and institutions. In many cases, teachers are told to hide the racially divisive curriculum from parents. In others, students are encouraged to report the words and views of their parents and caretakers as examples of institutional racism. The initial goal is the indoctrination of young minds, but the long view is to aggregate power behind an alien political worldview that fed the dehumanizing machines of the Soviet Union and communist China.

At its core, critical race theory is the false idea that the United States is a fundamentally racist country and that all of our nation’s institutions – the law, culture, business, economy, education – are designed to maintain white supremacy. Politicians and pundits market critical race theory as inclusive teaching, one that promotes understanding and tolerance. When the truth is exposed, they try to repackage it in a series of euphemisms, including anti-racism, equity, or culturally responsive teaching. But the “scholars,” like Ibram X. Kendi and the 1619 Project behind the related anti-racist rhetoric proposed in the rule – the true believers – admit the truth.

Critical race theory curriculum tells students that they fall into one of two categories – the oppressed or the oppressor – based solely on the color of their skin. It tells students that if they are white then they are privileged and racist, and makes them affirm this ideology through classroom discussion and assignments. Some school districts take it even a step further and physically segregate students based on their race for lessons, reducing them to nothing more than a set of racial stereotypes.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Rushes to Short-Circuit the Economic Recovery Because He Has No Choice*

The more than $4 trillion he’s already sent out is just a downpayment. “Rebalancing the American economy,” as the _New York Times_ likes to refer to Biden’s soak-the-rich plan, will cost at least double that amount in the long term. And the wrenching tax increases he needs to make it happen can only be found among the most successful Americans.
Axios:


> The proposal, to be announced ahead of Biden’s address to Congress next Wednesday, is an opening bid for Hill negotiations.
> 
> *“For New Yorkers,* the combined state and federal capital gains rate could be as high as 52.22%. For Californians, it could be 56.7%,” Bloomberg News reported.
> *The Dow closed *down more than 300 points after the plans leaked.
> Practically and politically, the White House needs buy-in from Congress to pay for social spending in the next phase of his plan to reshape the American economy, the American Families Plan.



Add to that personal and state income tax and you can see why the Dow fell so precipitously. Taxing 60 percent of someone’s wealth is not “fair” and it’s not “equitable.” It’s confiscatory and radically discriminatory. But it’s OK because the rich can “afford it.”
It’s not just capital gains that will be targeted.



> Biden also is likely to raise more revenue from the wealthy by making changes to estate taxes.
> *Biden wants* to change the so-called “stepped up basis” for accounting purposes, and value assets when they are passed on to an heir, not at their original cost.
> *The White House thinks* that change could lead more individuals to liquidate assets before they die, allowing the IRS to tax them then instead of encouraging families to keep passing on them for more favorable tax treatment.



Those “assets” are usually the life’s work of the taxpayer. They are “passed on” in a family after the death of a small business owner. Taxing a small business out of existence is not fair or compassionate.

Once Biden’s tax plan is in place, he must hope that Kamala Harris can win in 2024 or the whole scheme could unravel. The short-term political popularity of raising taxes on the “rich” will evaporate once taxpayers realize the middle class will be next when the tax plan falls short of revenue expectations.


----------



## BernieP

and the stock market responds.  A full 1% loss.   And so the slide begins.   Words do matter when we are talking economic policy.
Raise taxes on capital gains, well pull out of the market now and move your money out of the country.

Too bad us peasants don't get to do that.   Thanks Uncle Joe, you demented old pervert.


----------



## GURPS

*Additional business taxes mean hurdles to better infrastructure*



Infrastructure investment is an excellent step in that journey. But funding it with increases in the corporate income tax will be counterproductive and is a mistake. The corporate income tax is one of, if not the, most destructive taxes to economic growth. Even multilateral institutions have concluded this. Raising corporate income taxes, through rate increases or other measures, has a direct adverse impact on jobs. The National Association of Manufacturers released a study projecting that the most common corporate and individual tax increases proposed by Biden, many of which are included in his infrastructure plan, would cost us the equivalent of a million jobs in its first two years and nearly six million over the next ten years.

Indeed, studies have shown that between 25 percent and 100 percent of the corporate income tax is actually borne by employees, with 70 percent or higher the most likely number. And who bears the remainder of the tax? Other regular people, such as customers (all of us). And shareholders. Since now more than 50 percent of Americans hold stock in companies, that means most of us again, which includes retirees and pension funds holding money for millions of Americans. Politicians like to talk about the desirability of even more “progressive” taxes, often citing corporate income taxes as an example. But this is a shallow perspective, and when you look through to who ultimately bears the tax, it is often, instead, an example of regressivity.

Similarly shallow are some of the reasons being cited for increasing the corporate income tax now, such as companies that are profitable but are alleged to have not paid their “fair share” of taxes recently. Like it or not, sometimes things cannot be dismissed with simple sound bites. Some companies reduced their tax burdens because they made new investments in plants and equipment, as specifically intended under the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Eyeing Tax Rate as High as 43.4% in Next Economic Package*


People earning $1 million would pay 39.6% plus Obamacare levy
Total tax rates for New Yorkers, Californians could top 50%

President Joe Biden will propose almost doubling the capital gains tax rate for wealthy individuals to 39.6% to help pay for a raft of social spending that addresses long-standing inequality, according to people familiar with the proposal.

For those earning $1 million or more, the new top rate, coupled with an existing surtax on investment income, means that federal tax rates for wealthy investors could be as high as 43.4%. The new marginal 39.6% rate would be an increase from the current base rate of 20%, the people said on the condition of anonymity because the plan is not yet public.

A 3.8% tax on investment income that funds Obamacare would be kept in place, pushing the tax rate on returns on financial assets higher than rates on some wage and salary income, they said.


----------



## Hijinx

These fools watched as Trump built one of the greatest economies we ever had and they do just the opposite of what he did.

Are they trying to destroy the economy??/


It sure looks like it.


----------



## GURPS

*I am a Leftist, trans woman living in the rural South and a gun owner. Biden's proposed gun control legislation will only help the far right.*


When you don't own a gun, it's really hard to care about gun law. It doesn't risk criminalizing you or too many people you know. We live in bubbles in the US. If you own a gun, your friends likely do too. If you don't, your friends probably don't.

Most advocates for gun control do not understand firearms, firearm law, or firearm culture. When people tell you what to do, while making it clear they don't have the first idea what they're talking about, it is always going to rub you the wrong way.

I own a gun and most of my neighbors own guns. Some of them hunt. Some of them are veterans. Some of them are concerned with self-defense. My neighbors in rural North Carolina, just like my neighbors when I've lived in major cities, run the full gamut of political affiliations. None of them operate under the illusion that the police would keep them safe in case of an emergency. Safety comes from knowing your neighbors. Safety comes, sometimes, from being armed.


----------



## Grumpy

Hijinx said:


> These fools watched as Trump built one of the greatest economies we ever had and they do just the opposite of what he did.



Obama got the same economy problems that Reagan inherited, and what did he do?? The exact opposite of what Reagan did.


----------



## glhs837

And who gets led into the slaugherhouse after all the fat hogs are done? The skinny ones, that's who.


----------



## GURPS

Expect as huge sell off if this goes into affect, and a fall off of capital investments


----------



## Hijinx

A Capitol Gains tax of 43% and here I am earning $0.25% or .25 cents on $100 dollars on my CD's.

There sure won't be any Capitol Gains there. Inflation is already outpacing savings.
It actually costs money to save money.


----------



## GURPS

*Floodgates Open: Biden Admin To Increase Number Of Migrants Released Into U.S. By 800%, Reports Say*

“The Biden administration anticipates that it will be releasing 400 migrant families into the country a day by mid-June as the influx of people encountered illegally crossing the border overwhelms its detention capacity,” The Washington Examiner reported. “The 400 figure is eight times greater than the 50 families that Border Patrol and Immigration and Customs Enforcement were releasing from its facilities each day early on in 2021. As of mid-March, Border Patrol agents were seeing 500 people arrive as part of a family group per day.”

Illegal border crossings remained near 20-year highs for the month of April with roughly 175,000 illegal aliens projected to be taken into U.S. Customs and Border Patrol custody.

Fox News expanded on the report from The Washington Examiner, adding that the move by the Biden administration was an attempt to “cope” with Biden’s border crisis.


----------



## GURPS

*Does Biden's Climate Agenda Mean 'Red Meat Passports' Are Coming?*



If your home is heated by oil  or natural gas, you’ll have to get an electric heat pump installed.

Experts say the economic shifts of Biden’s plan will cost Americans trillions of dollars.

But, worse yet, in addition to changing the kind of cars we drive and how we heat our homes, Biden’s plan may force Americans to limit our consumption of red meat.

That’s right, in Biden’s version of America, you might have to cut your consumption of red by a whopping 90 percent. According to a study from Michigan University’s Center for Sustainable Systems, to meet the changes proposed by Joe Biden, Americans would only be allowed to consume four pounds of red meat annually.

To put that in perspective, your red meat consumption would be limited to one typical hamburger per month.

Imagine being limited to one burger a month, and not being able to eat red meat. Will the government require us to have Red Meat Passports to ensure we don’t go over our quota of red meat?

Is that really so far out of the realm of possibility? Remember the Vaccine Passport.

If government officials think they can control your behavior based on whether you’ve been vaccinated, what’s to stop them from using the same idea to limit our consumption of red meat because of “the environment”?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Wants $80 Billion To Fund IRS Audits, Tax Enforcement Against High-Income Earners*


President Joe Biden is reportedly seeking an $80 billion handout to the Internal Revenue Service (IRS), to help the government agency increase the number of audits it does on high-income earners and seek out revenue that both individuals and corporations are “hiding” from the United States government, according to a new report from the New York Times.

The Biden administration hopes to raise around $700 billion from the tax enforcement effort, which the president hopes will offset the cost of his multi-trillion-dollar infrastructure plan, set to be unveiled this week.

The White House hopes to pair an increased IRS enforcement effort with new “disclosure requirements” designed to force small business owners and wealthy individuals to fork over cash they might have otherwise kept for themselves.


----------



## GURPS

*More Executive Orders: Biden Raises Minimum Wage To $15 For Federal Contractors, Including Tipped Workers*

In a fact sheet about the order, the White House said: “These workers are critical to the functioning of the federal government: from cleaning professionals and maintenance workers who ensure federal employees have safe and clean places to work, to nursing assistants who care for the nation’s veterans, to cafeteria and other food service workers who ensure military members have healthy and nutritious food to eat, to laborers who build and repair federal infrastructure.”


The executive order will reportedly increase the hourly minimum wage for federal contracts to $15 beginning January 30, 2022, to be incorporated in new contract solicitations. By March 30, 2022, every agency must implement the minimum wage requirement into new contracts. The minimum wage must also be adjusted to an inflation measure “so that every year after 2022 it will be automatically adjusted to reflect changes in the cost of living.”

Additionally, the order will get rid of the tipped minimum wage for federal contractors by 2024, which applies to the statute that permits employers to pay a “sub-minimum wage” as long as the tips bring the wage up to the level of the minimum wage. During the Obama administration, an executive order was issued that raised the wages for tipped workers, but Biden’s new executive order on the topic will make sure that tipped employees who are working on federal contracts make the same minimum wage as other employees who are working on federal contracts.


----------



## GURPS

*The White House Gives a Pathetic Excuse for Biden Wearing a Mask During the Virtual Climate Summit*





“Why was President Biden the only world leader at the Climate Summit Zoom who was wearing a mask?” Fox News’ Peter Doocy asked.

“Because he is sending a message to the world that he is putting in place precautions and continuing to do that as leader of the United States,” Psaki claimed. “And I don’t know what setups they all had in their countries — that may warrant some more reporting or not.  But obviously, he had a pool there for portions.  There were additional staff there, additional personnel.  And that’s the sort of model that we try to keep ourselves to here.”

It’s an amusing explanation, but, as the reporter noted, *“the CDC’s website and their guidance is that you can gather indoors with fully vaccinated people without wearing a mask or staying six feet apart.”*

“That’s actually for — in your private home,” Psaki claimed. “So it’s not workplace guidance.”

*Umm, really? The CDC guidance states that fully vaccinated people can “Visit with other fully vaccinated people indoors without wearing masks or physical distancing” and “Visit with unvaccinated people (including children) from a single household who are at low risk for severe COVID-19 disease indoors without wearing masks or physical distancing.” The guidance makes no distinction between home and workplace settings for this guidance.*


----------



## GURPS

People on the ground at the border confirmed to The Daily Wire that hundreds of migrants are being stuffed into holding facilities meant for only a few dozen people. A massive tent city in Donna, Texas, houses thousands upon thousands of migrants. The facility is booming with activity and plans are in the works to expand the tent city even more. 

After the Obama-Biden administration’s public relations disaster in 2014 with the images of “kids in cages,” the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) had to find a new way to detain migrants. Now, instead of fences, plastic sheets divide the massive groups. The spaces are so tight that migrants have to take turns sleeping because there isn’t enough room for everyone to lie down. 


For years, Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris decried Trump’s immigration policies and sounded the alarm over “kids in cages.” Now, they tell us a humanitarian crisis is just a “challenge,” and that thousands of children suffering in jam-packed facilities are not even worth visiting in person.

It’s been nearly three months, yet Biden and Harris have refused to go see the chaos and suffering that their administration’s policies are creating. 

The Biden administration secretly admits that the crisis at the border is growing worse every day, but they don’t want anyone to know what they really think. A recent report revealed a desperate administration even trying to coax federal employees to come help with the “challenge” at the border in exchange for four months paid leave. 

Border agents tell The Daily Wire that these employees, who have no training in border security or immigration processing, would not be helpful. Instead, they request that Biden focus on allowing deportations and expanding the wall. 









						WATCH: The Border Crisis Is Even Worse Than You Think | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Official Sues Biden Administration For Discriminating Against White Farmers *


Miller, backed by America First Legal Foundation, claims Biden’s Agricultural Department’s racial exclusion of whites in their COVID-19 relief package for farmers and ranchers violates the U.S. Constitution and Title VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, Courthouse News Service reported Monday.

“The lawsuit says the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan passed by Congress last month includes provisions for the forgiveness of loans to ‘socially disadvantaged’ farmers or ranchers of up to 120% of the value of the loan,” the report outlined. “It claims other federal laws limit help for white farmers and ranchers, including the Agriculture Department being required to give preference to grant applications filed by ‘socially disadvantaged’ farmers or ranchers.”

“These racial exclusions are patently unconstitutional, and the court should permanently enjoin their enforcement,” the complaint reads. “Doing so will promote equal rights under the law for all American citizens and promote efforts to stop racial discrimination, because ‘[t]he way to stop discrimination on the basis of race is to stop discriminating on the basis of race.’”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Expected To Propose Ban On Menthol Cigarettes, ACLU Says It Will Disproportionately Affect Communities Of Color*

Certain groups are split on the ban, with some seeing it as a way to help reduce the addiction to cigarettes among communities of color, while others see it as a move that will lead to broader incarceration levels. 

The Post reported that ten civil rights and black health organizations recently sent a letter to Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra pushing for the ban. Signers included the African American Tobacco Control Leadership Council, the NAACP, and the National Medical Association, which represents black physicians, per the outlet. 

The letter said, *“The predatory marketing of menthol cigarettes and other flavored tobacco products must be stopped and we should all recognize this as a social justice issue, and one that disproportionately impacts youth and communities of color[.]”* According to the Post, the “letter noted that the tobacco industry gave away free samples menthol cigarettes at gatherings in African American neighborhoods, promoted menthol tobacco through extensive advertising and sponsored educational and cultural events, such as jazz festivals, popular with the Black community. Throughout the years, the industry also has donated generously to the political campaigns of many Black, as well as White, lawmakers.” 

*The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) and other groups sent a letter to the Biden administration earlier this week, pushing back against a potential ban on menthol cigarettes. The groups said that such a move would “Disproportionately Impact People and Communities of Color, Trigger Criminal Penalties, and Lead to Negative Interactions with Law Enforcement.” The letter pointed to the cases of Eric Garner, Michael Brown, and George Floyd as situations where cigarettes were involved, adding that “well-intentioned efforts to continue to reduce death and disease from tobacco products must avoid solutions that will create yet another reason for armed police to engage citizens on the street based on pretext or conduct that does not pose a threat to public safety.” The groups argued that a ban on menthol cigarettes “would disproportionately impact communities of color, result in criminalization of the market, and exacerbate mass incarceration.”*




Predatory Marketing - WTF does that even mean 

Does this mean BIPOC are too stupid to discern marketing tactics .... BIPOC need to Gov to be a Nanny for them


----------



## GURPS

According to the White House, the plan will address a number of key areas.

*Education*


Invest $200 billion to establish universal preschool for three-and-four-year-olds.
Invest $109 billion for free community college for Americans and DREAMers.
Invest $46 billion in Historically Black Colleges and Universities (HBCUs), Tribal College and Universities (TCUs), and other minority-serving institutions.
Invest $80 billion in Pell Grants, including upping award amounts by $1,400.
Invest $9 billion to “train, equip, and diversify teachers.” Scholarships for students training to become teachers would double, from $4,000 to $8,000. Around $2.8 billion of the money would be used for teacher fellowships and training programs, and another $1.6 billion would help fund teacher certifications in areas like special education.
Invest $62 billion in grants for colleges and universities servicing low-income students.

*Families*


Ensure that families deemed “low” or “middle-income” spend no more than 7% on child care.
Create a national paid family and medical leave program up to $4,000 a month, with a minimum of two-thirds of average weekly wages replaced.
Invest $25 billion to expand EBT benefits in summer for all students.
Invest $1 billion to build on the Obama administration’s nutrition standards in schools.
Allow those who are formerly incarcerated to receive SNAP benefits if needed.
*Taxes*


Expand the Child Tax Credit “from $2,000 per child to $3,000 per child for six-years old and above, and $3,600 per child for children under six.”
Creates the Child and Dependent Care Tax Credit, which would allow families to receive up to half of their child care spending as a tax credit. The maximum allotment is $4,000 for one child or $8,000 for two or more children. Families making $125,000 or less will receive a 50% reimbursement. Those making between $125,000 and $400,000 will receive a partial credit.
Make the Earned Income Tax Credit permanent.
Extend health insurance tax credits.
Increase the top marginal-tax rat on families making more than $400,000 to 39.6%









						PREVIEW: President Biden To Unveil $1.8 Trillion ‘American Families Plan’ During His Address To Congress | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## stgislander

Pandering is alive and well.


----------



## SamSpade

I first notice this under Bill Clinton -  substituting the word "invest" in place of "spend".


----------



## GURPS

*‘Worst attack on our democracy since the Civil War!’ Can Biden really be this dumb?*


Whoa!  Joe Biden thinks that that relatively mild, wholly unarmed breach of the Capitol was the “worst attack on our democracy since the Civil War!”  How historically ignorant are his speechwriters?  They seem to have forgotten about the assassination of Lincoln, WWI, Pearl Harbor and WWII, the Kennedy assassination, 9/11!  Did they really think that line would resonate with anyone with a modicum of historical knowledge?  

While the entire speech was banal, this was the most egregious spoken line.  That an American president would utter such an unspeakable lie is the measure of this man.  He is a fool.  Surely, he knows better but he and his handlers believe that most Americans are so dumb, so uninformed, they will accept such a lie as true.

That one line tells us everything we need to know about who Biden and the cabal running him are; they absolutely believe the American people are not only simpleminded but virtual toddlers who will believe anything they say.  

The rest of his not-SOTU speech only confirmed that Joe is the puppet of some thoroughly ridiculous people.  No wonder Jen Psaki, when asked about vaccine hesitancy among “white, Republican men,” replied that they are placing ads on country music stations and NASCAR sites!  Yeah, that’s right Jen.  The only people not submitting to the jab are rubes too dumb to know what’s good for them.  In fact, no vaccine for covid was necessary since there are effective treatments and a 99% recovery rate.  It’s perhaps just a greedy grab for big bucks by big pharma.  Biden is in their pocket too. 

As for the January 6th event at the Capitol that Biden stunningly called the worst attack since the Civil War, not a single person arrested was armed.  The only person killed, Ashli Babbitt, was murdered by a member of the Capitol Police who to this day remains unnamed.  That the FBI and DOJ have pretended those present that day were all domestic terrorists is a shocking turn of events.  They’ve even placed some on a no-fly list, which is entirely unconstitutional.  Their crimes were petty in comparison to the BLM/Antifa riots that destroyed numerous cities over the summer.


----------



## GURPS

*Carney: Biden Pitches Vision of America on Training Wheels — Forever*


It is, however, ultimately a rejection of the optimism of Donald Trump, who claimed he could Make America Great Again through better trade deals, better approaches to regulation, getting control of immigration, rejecting the politics of racial division, and allowing U.S. businesses to thrive. Trump looked back to the American successes of the past through industry, good jobs, and growing families and sought to recreate the conditions those required.

In place of the American businessman, farmer, and worker, Biden envisions a heroic government lifting up American families. Instead of a private sector creating jobs that make family formation affordable, Biden seeks a government that subsidizes the costs.

Where current social welfare programs are aimed at those who need it most, Biden seeks to expand the welfare state from a safety net to something like a handrail along each step. Or training wheels on a bicycle that can never be removed.

None of the envisioned benefits come with work requirements or any conditions at all because they are rooted in the notion that work is not something that ought to be encouraged. Nor are benefits something to be earned. Both jobs and benefits are provided to those that will take them. Fears of unintended consequences or negative incentives have been declared to be nothing more than scary folk tales.

At its heart, Biden’s vision is a rejection of the idea that we live in a world of scarcity, in which prosperity is a hard-won societal achievement brought about by increases in productivity and innovation. It sees prosperity as permanent but inequitably distributed. The challenge is not to generate wealth and comfort, but only to deliver it into the right hands.


----------



## GURPS

*New $1.8T ‘family plan’ adds to mega spending for COVID and infrastructure*

The $1.8 trillion package would include more than $500 billion for education, $225 billion each for child care and paid time off for workers, as well as $45 billion more for food stamps and school meals for needy kids. 

Biden said his proposed social spending would be paid for with tax hikes on top incomes and on wealthy investors, and he repeated his promise not to raise taxes on Americans who earn less than $400,000 a year.

Biden noted, “20 million Americans lost their jobs in the pandemic” while “the roughly 650 billionaires in America saw their net worth increase by more than $1 trillion.” 

“They are now worth more than $4 trillion. My fellow Americans, trickle-down economics has never worked,” he said. 




do these id10t's really think people with wealth are going to stand by and let Biden confiscate their money


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Proposes Crippling Taxes, Strangling Regulations, and Completely Unsecure Elections in Prime-Time Speech*

As a friend said during a lunch date Wednesday, “Why is anyone surprised that Biden is doing exactly what we all told them he would do if he won the election?” The only thing somewhat surprising is the speed at which he’s enacting his (or Jill’s, or Kamala’s) totalitarian agenda.

Since many of the individual pieces of the Democrat party’s wet dream wish list of brutal legislation can’t pass on their own (specifically, PRO Act). The Hologram’s decided to roll them into a massive “infrastructure” bill. That bill faces a tough road in the House, where Dems can only lose two votes and still pass a bill without GOP support – making both extremists like Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) and centrists in swing districts extremely powerful. Its status in the Senate, should it get there, is also on extremely shaky ground thanks to “moderates” like Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) and Sen Kyrsten Sinema (D-AZ), and because of a “Jim Crow” remnant, the filibuster.

[clip]

*And then Biden turned his attention to the PRO Act. Regular RedState readers know that this bill is California’s AB5 on steroids, meaning, it doesn’t have the exceptions that AB5 had. Under the PRO Act, everyone’s assumed employment status is employee, not independent contractor, unless the employer can prove that the proposed contractor’s services are exempt by using the ABC Test — a test which is virtually impossible for any arrangement to meet. And, all employers are required to give employee contact information, including address, phone number, and email, to union organizers so organizers can contact them directly. To anyone who’s witnessed the bullying tactics unions employ, that is terrifying.*

But here’s how Biden (or whoever wrote his speech) spun it:



> The American Jobs Plan is a blue-collar blueprint to build America. And, it recognizes something I’ve always said. Wall Street didn’t build this country. The middle class built this country. And unions build the middle class. And that’s why I’m calling on Congress to pass the Protecting the Right to Organize Act – the PRO Act — and send it to my desk to support the right to unionize.



I’m sorry, but without Wall Street investment, the middle class couldn’t build the country. And, everyone has the right to join a union or seek a unionized workplace. They’re rejecting it in droves. What people want is the right to work, the right to earn income in the ways that make sense for their family and for their lifestyle. If we’ve learned anything from the pandemic, we’ve learned that flexible, remote work is feasible on a large scale, and more and more working parents are seeking these arrangements. The PRO Act vision for the American economy is going back to a mill/factory town paradigm.


The Hologram continued:



> By the way – let’s also pass the $15 minimum wage. No one should work 40 hours a week and still live below the poverty line. And we need to ensure greater equity and opportunity for women.



If someone works 40 hours a week and still lives below the poverty line, they need to upgrade their skills. Period. And do you know what ensures greater equity and opportunity for women? The ability to be their own boss, to set their own hours, to negotiate contracts, and be a self-employed independent contractor. Which the PRO Act outlaws.


And the most laughable claim of the night?



> And the IRS will crack down on millionaires and billionaires who cheat on their taxes.



Hahahaha… let’s start with Hunter, okay?

He then blames the job losses from the pandemic on “CEOs,” because sure, they shut down the economy.



> According to one study, CEOs make 320 times what their average workers make. The pandemic has only made things worse. 20 million Americans lost their jobs in the pandemic – working- and middle-class Americans. At the same time, the roughly 650 Billionaires in America saw their net worth increase by more than $1 Trillion.



Biden is absolutely not curious about the reason for that. But all of our readers understand perfectly.


----------



## GURPS

*DOJ Official Who Rubber-Stamped Fraudulent Carter Page Warrant Gets a Face-Palm Worthy New Job*


----------



## GURPS

*What Could Go Wrong? Menthol Cigarette Ban up Next on the Biden Equity Agenda*


President Joe Biden continues his administration’s goal of seeking equity for Blacks by banning menthol tobacco products.


In 2014, the American Journal of Health [Cheyne, Andrew, et. al, July 2014 American Public Health Association] noted that while the 2009 Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act (signed by then-President Obama) brought greater regulation on tobacco products, it excluded a ban on mentholated products.




> In 2009, the Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act (FSPTCA)11 authorized the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to regulate tobacco products.12,13 The law also established the Center for Tobacco Products, and Tobacco Products Scientific Advisory Committee (TPSAC). Though hailed by some commentators as an important tobacco control opportunity,14 the legislation controversially excluded menthol from an immediate ban on flavoring additives in cigarettes.15 As a concession for the exemption, TPSAC’s first order was to make a recommendation about menthol to the FDA on the basis of the available scientific evidence.
> In March 2011, TPSAC concluded that the “removal of menthol cigarettes from the marketplace would benefit the public health in the United States.”16(p225) In July 2013, the FDA released a preliminary scientific evaluation on the public health effects of menthol, confirming menthol‘s harmful effects on smoking initiation and cessation, and called for public comment on the report.17 In September 2013, the FDA extended the public comment period for an additional 60 days,18 with any potential rulemaking to be announced after that time.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says White Supremacists Have Replaced Jihadists as ‘Most Lethal Terrorist Threat’ to U.S.*




“And, we won’t ignore what our own intelligence agencies have determined – the most lethal terrorist threat to the homeland today is from white supremacist terrorism,” Biden added in the remarks.

While delivering the speech to Congress, Biden slightly departed from the prepared script, saying that “white supremacy is terrorism.”

Biden’s remarks echo comments by FBI director Christopher Wray in March congressional testimony.

“The problem of domestic terrorism has been metastasizing across the country for a long time now, and it’s not going away any time soon,” Wray said at the time. “We viewed it as such a critical threat that back in June 2019 we elevated racially and ethnically motivated violent extremism to our highest threat priority, on the same level as ISIS and homegrown violent extremists.”

However, Wray said that while the biggest part of the FBI’s domestic terrorism cases involve white supremacists, not all domestic terrorists could be classified as such.




Right but AntiFA / Burn Loot Riot isn't a problem


----------



## Hijinx

So BLM and ANTIFA are fine examples of Americanism and the White man who is doing nothing , and being accused of racism and White supremacism is the problem.  We are the terrorists going into the ghetto's and killing the black gangs and drug dealers and addicts.

WTF is wrong with people who think like this. It's past time for a white backlash against this freaking fake President and total fool.
How long will we put up with being the majority in this country, and the major fund source to keep Government operating and  then being SHT on.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Unfair Menthol Ban Is Bad For Black Smokers
					

The Biden administration is taking aim at menthol cigarettes. The minty tobacco product could be outright banned by the federal government.




					thefederalist.com
				





*One imagines Biden views this as racially progressive because he imagines it will diminish rates of smoking among blacks. Even if it does, though, what a horribly paternalistic plan.*

White smokers, Biden seems to think, should be free to make their own decisions about sucking down a Marlboro Light, either because they are better able to handle that choice, or because they are on some level disposable. *Black smokers, on the other hand, must be protected by the government from their own bad choices. The proposal limits Americans’ choices on a racial basis, but of course Biden thinks he is doing it for black people’s own good.*

Even the American Civil Liberties Union has objected to a racialized approach to smoking. The group opposed a House bill in 2020 that sought to ban menthols on the very basis of its disproportionate impact on black Americans. They also oppose this ban. Encouraging the black community in particular to engage in an illegal cigarette marketplace will only increase dangerous police interactions, the very thing progressives claim they wish to make less common.

This is just another example of a race-based leftist policy destined to go hopelessly awry to the detriment of black Americans. Just as defund the police efforts have led to skyrocketing crime rates in black communities across our country, which is why black voters overwhelmingly oppose the idea, banning menthols will introduce dangerous fake cigarettes and needless police interactions.


----------



## herb749

How many more programs or plans that he wants are the rich going to pay for .


----------



## glhs837

herb749 said:


> How many more programs or plans that he wants are the rich going to pay for .




They know damn well the rich cant pay for it........ That lines for the sheeple


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The Podcast of the Lotus Eaters #121 | Lotus Eaters
					

Carl and Callum discuss Joe Biden's "We the Government" speech, the left's continued pathologising of America as a racist nation, and how the Democrats admit they have a woke problem. Listen to the Audio Version




					www.lotuseaters.com


----------



## GURPS

*Ratings For Biden’s Address To Congress Are In, And They’re Horrendous*


The outlet emphasized that the low ratings come out to a 47% drop relative to former President Donald Trump’s first joint session address:



> _Joe Biden’s first address to a joint session of Congress drew 22.6 million viewers across seven major networks. That’s a drop of 47% from 43 million or so who tuned in to Donald Trump’s first speech to a joint session, on February. 28, 2017, across those seven networks._



Deadline further outlined the breakdown across the major networks:


_According to fast national numbers from Nielsen, ABC topped coverage with 4.03 million, followed by MSNBC with 3.94 million, NBC with 3.54 million, CBS with 3.37 million, CNN with 3.18 million, Fox News with 2.92 million and Fox with 1.63 million._


----------



## GURPS

*Examining Joe Biden’s 21 False Or Misleading Statements From His Joint Address To Congress*


*“The worst pandemic in a century. The worst economic crisis since the Great Depression. The worst attack on our democracy since the Civil War.”

“After I promised 100 million COVID-19 vaccine shots in 100 days — we will have provided over 220 million COVID shots in 100 days.”*


----------



## Hijinx

*“After I promised 100 million COVID-19 vaccine shots in 100 days — we will have provided over 220 million COVID shots in 100 days.” *

Thanks to Donald J. trump


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> *“After I promised 100 million COVID-19 vaccine shots in 100 days — we will have provided over 220 million COVID shots in 100 days.” *
> 
> Thanks to Donald J. trump



This one really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's menthol cigarette prohibition is so obviously stupid and wrong it boggles the mind*

Let's be clear: Big Tobacco is a callous, lying cabal that exists to profit off addicting people to a deadly product. But cigarettes aren't going to be made illegal overnight, just a certain flavor of cigarettes.

The ban will make menthol a prized commodity, a sought-after product whose artificial scarcity will inevitably drive up its price on non-legal markets.
A flavor will now be a crime, making criminals out of people who want some mint flavoring with their toxic tar.
This idea isn't just dumb and wholly unnecessary - it's plainly destructive to the communities it's supposed to be helping.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden’s Speech Was a Declaration of War on America*


He did not mention his predecessor and his entire address of over an hour was based on the only argument the Democrats have put forward on their own behalf in the last five years: Trump hate. He assumed the headship of ”a nation in crisis,” in which our “house was on fire,” and “We stared into the abyss of insurrection and autocracy,” a pitiful and almost subliminal appeal to the Trump Monster.

The country had “done nothing about immigration in 30 years,” (most of them under Clinton and Obama), except that under Trump illegal immigration was reduced by 90 percent, and the principal problem was effectively solved until Biden stopped construction of the southern border wall and reopened the borders. He said it was time to do something about the ”dreamers” but that was not the policy of his party when Trump attempted to help them. Biden called for resources to deal with the “root cause of why people are fleeing” Central America as if it were the business of the United States to raise the welfare of those poor countries, and feed more graft into them, rather than to monitor its own border and apply a sane system of an admission of immigrants.

He revived the old Obama nonsense about combating employment with unionized green jobs, and leaped into the time warp of bygone days with the bunk that “the middle class built the country and the unions built the middle class, and we must promote the right to unionize.” Unions today are an almost wholly retrograde force redundant to market pressures for higher wages and better working conditions and largely confined to the stagnant backwater the public sector.


----------



## GURPS

Throughout his speech—both in the written text and his own interpolations—Biden repeatedly stressed that the nation is in competition with others (mostly China) on the question of which will thrive and which will sink in the 21st-century economy. Failing to use the government’s power to reshore research and industry, to re-create a vibrant and more inclusive middle class, he argues, is a prescription for national decline.

Biden’s is an argument with potentially wide political appeal. In one sense, it’s an appeal to a sane American nationalism. Unlike any previous president since the current era of financial globalization began, he states that the past 40 years of government acquiescence in and even encouragement of corporate flight and offshore investment has proven to be a national disaster, and he puts forth policies that would reverse that dynamic. In another sense, it’s an appeal to the nation’s commitment to democracy, recognizing that the rising challenge to the nation isn’t simply coming from other countries, but from autocracy itself, from the claims that autocracy provides a better path to progress than democracy does. If there is such a thing as Bidenism, it is this, a one-two punch aimed at financial globalism and oppressive autocracy, an affirmation of the value of both an egalitarian national interest and liberal democracy.

There have been a lot of comparisons of the size and scope of Biden’s domestic proposals to Franklin Roosevelt’s, but Biden and the people around him seem to have realized that there’s one other parallel, one that helped Roosevelt and can help him. Roosevelt took office at a time when autocracy was on the rise. Hitler had come to power in Germany just one month before FDR was sworn in as president. Democracy stood in disrepute, as the governments of Europe and Herbert Hoover’s United States had utterly failed to find remedies for the worldwide depression.

Roosevelt’s case for governmental activism—as he put in one 1932 campaign speech, his program boiled down to its simplest form was, “Try Something!”—often made note that the survival of democracy itself depended on the adoption of the policies that comprised the New Deal. Biden has realized that the world now faces at least an echo of that same challenge, perhaps more than an echo. And like Roosevelt, he isn’t hesitating to make the case that the adoption of his policies will make a strong case for the viability of a now-challenged democracy, at a time when European and other democracies haven’t been particularly good at meeting their citizens’ needs.










						Bidenism’s One-Two Punch
					

The president’s case for his program rests on egalitarian nationalism and the value of democracy. That’s a more potent case than the Democrats have had in decades.




					prospect.org


----------



## Hijinx

Why blame big tobacco for people who want to smoke.
Do we blame sugar growers for Diabetes?

It's a product.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> Why blame big tobacco for people who want to smoke.




It's a known fact tobacco companies have gone out of there way to make cigarettes more addictive


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> It's a known fact tobacco companies have gone out of there way to make cigarettes more addictive



Name one company that produces a product that does not go out of their way to make their product more palatable to the buying public.
It's called Capitalism.


----------



## GURPS

*Team Biden Intends to Never Let Its Manufactured Crises Go to Waste*


Biden continually expanded the scope of the crises. “One hundred days ago, America’s house was on fire,” he said, and he “inherited a nation … that was in crisis. The worst pandemic in a century. The worst economic crisis since the Great Depression.” That last claim, by the way, is manifestly false. As National Review’s Philip Klein tweeted, when Biden took over, the unemployment rate was 6.3% and the economy had just experienced two consecutive quarters of strong growth. In fact, Klein noted, during the Obama-Biden years, the unemployment rate was above 6.3% for the first five years.

Upping the ante, Biden breathlessly reported that 10 million homes and 400,000 schools and child care centers have lead in their pipes, “including in drinking water, a clear and present danger to our children’s health.” But these problems are nothing his proposed beneficent American Jobs Plan can’t solve.

Ratcheting up the projected atmosphere of crisis and laying a further foundation for the public to accept his Big Brothership, he said that the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol was “the worst attack on our democracy since the Civil War.” Sane Twitter properly refuted this lie, noting that Biden conveniently forgot the Senate bombing of 1983. Mollie Hemingway cited the “deadly Summer of Rage with its attacks on the WH and federal court buildings, four presidential assassinations, another five assassination attempts, Pearl Harbor, and 9/11.”

But, thanks to Biden’s messianic magic, he boasted, “America is on the move again, turning peril into possibility, crisis to opportunity, setback into strength.” Notice how those three word pairings are designed to accentuate the gravity of the alleged crises — “peril,” “crisis,” “setback” — and the indispensability of big Biden government to rescue us — “possibility,” “opportunity” and “strength.” Further milking that theme, he said that the government was able to “rescue” American households through his American Rescue Plan — the government’s distribution of checks (printed money).


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Slammed For Banning Travel From India After What He Said When Trump Banned Travel From China*


“Biden is expected to impose new travel restrictions on India starting Tuesday in light of the COVID-19 epidemic, barring most non-U.S. citizens from entering the United States,” Reuters reported. “The new restrictions are on the advice of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and are imposed ‘in light of extraordinarily high COVID-19 case loads and multiple variants circulating in India.’”

India’s current wave of coronavirus is so severe that the nation accounted for more than half of the world’s reported coronavirus cases for the month of April. Experts warn that India’s numbers are likely being undercounted for a variety of reasons.

Following the news that Biden would ban travel coming from India, which does not include U.S. citizens, many online noted that Biden criticized Trump for banning travel from China near the start of the pandemic.


----------



## GURPS

*Wealthy Would Be Able to Dodge 90 Percent of Biden Capital Gains Tax Increase*


Under Biden’s super-duper, very keen tax proposal in the infrastructure bill that has nothing to do with infrastructure, the tax on capital gains would nearly double, from 20 percent to 39.6 percent. Along with raising the personal tax rate, it’s supposed to generate $1.7 trillion in tax revenue over the next 10 years from the wealthy who aren’t paying their “fair share.”

But you don’t get to be wealthy in America by paying taxes. In fact, legally avoiding taxes is fairly easy if you have a decent accountant.

A study from the University of Pennsylvania’s Wharton Business School reveals that up to 90 percent of those taxes can be avoided by wealthy people who just aren’t feeling the same sense of love and brotherhood about the government that the left feels.

“We don’t think that the proposal has a lot of teeth,” said John Ricco, director of policy analysis at the Penn Wharton Budget Model, a non-partisan fiscal policy research group at the business school. “There are a lot of games you can play to avoid paying this tax.”

CBSNews:



> Mr. Biden’s proposal is to eliminate the difference between the tax paid on wages and the tax paid on investment gains for those earning more than $1 million in any one year. The president is also expected to propose upping the top income tax rate to 39.6% from the current rate of 37%. That means equalizing the capital gains tax with the income tax would effectively double the tax rate on investment earnings to to 39.6% from the current 20%.
> But very few people, even among ultra-wealthy Americans, would end up paying the new higher tax, according to the Wharton researchers.



After all, the government can’t force wealthy people to sell their stocks.



> Mr. Biden’s higher capital gains taxes would only apply to people with income over $1 million. Wharton’s researchers, however, believe that once an increase in the capital gains rate is passed, wealthy Americans would simply avoid selling stocks and other investments.
> The wealthy could also minimize their taxes by paring gains in years when they have losses elsewhere in their portfolio, effectively lowering their taxable net gains for the year. Another strategy could be to sell off investments slowly over time to minimize the amount of tax owed in any one year.


----------



## glhs837

So, what this really means is that, the spend not changing, the expected revenue to pay for it not materializing, Biden will need to look elsewhere for the money.... Boy, wonder where that might be /s


----------



## Hijinx

I have said it before here.
The wealthy are in the Congress and they are not stupid enough to pass a bill that takes away their wealth.
They will always leave themselves a way out .
The only fair tax is a flat tax. No deductions no Bullsht, you pay 20% of your earnings, Period.
Everybody without exception.
And a High school could figure out what he owes.

Well: Most High School kids, there will be exceptions .


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Did Biden just institute a Hindu ban?


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> Did Biden just institute a Hindu ban?



Of course not, you silly fascist goose, he saved us all, Saint Biden did. Now get to your schedule bowing and scraping........ Remember, its three bows to CNN in Atlanta, two scrapes towards DC.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> I have said it before here.
> The wealthy are in the Congress and they are not stupid enough to pass a bill that takes away their wealth.
> They will always leave themselves a way out .
> The only fair tax is a flat tax. No deductions no Bullsht, you pay 20% of your earnings, Period.
> Everybody without exception.
> And a High school could figure out what he owes.
> 
> Well: Most High School kids, there will be exceptions .




Its like the Dems mantra of all the rich being Pubs and not paying their fair share. Then you find out that 7 of the top 10 billionaires are Dems. They're not going to hurt their own.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Pentagon Denies Veterans Biker Group a Parking Permit for Memorial Day Event - First Time in 32 Years*

ABC-7 News in Washington reports the Biden administration has found yet another use for the COVID pandemic.

In South Dakota, Biden’s unity-branded administration is using the pandemic to cancel 4th of July fireworks at Mt. Rushmore. The fact that the pandemic was worse last year, Mt. Rushmore fireworks went forward, and there wasn’t a single case of COVID linked to that event is immaterial.

In the nation’s constitutional capital, which Biden wants to turn into its own state on a par with Texas despite the fact it has fewer people than Austin, Biden’s woke Pentagon has denied AMVETS a parking permit for their Memorial Day ride through the city they put their lives on the line to defend.

COVID is of course the handy excuse.

The Pentagon released the following statement on Friday, leaving the group little time to prepare for an alternative and burying bad news on the weekend:



> Unfortunately, the department has disapproved AMVETS permit request. The department took into careful consideration all aspects of AMVETS request, to include the current Health Protection Condition status on the Pentagon Reservation; substantial community transmission of COVID-19 in Arlington County, Virginia; number of Americans fully vaccinated across the nation; nature of this event with its decreased ability to maintain physical distance; and large crowds in one location for an extended period of time. This event draws national attention and participation; therefore the risk of exposure from participants from other communities extends well beyond the National Capital Region.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## GURPS

*Biden's economic adviser pushes for a 'global minimum corporation tax' to keep the U.S. competitive worldwide and make sure companies pay their 'fair share' as president vows to raise rates*


Joe Biden's economic adviser pushed Sunday for a 'global minimum tax' for corporations in order to close loopholes in companies relocating overseas to circumvent rate hikes in the U.S.

'The idea is to make sure that corporations are paying their fair share,' Council of Economic Advisers chair Cecilia Rouse told 'Fox News Sunday.'

'To button up some of the loopholes, which have meant more corporations were actually putting more money offshore – off of U.S. soil,' she continued. 'And having a global minimum tax so that we're working with the rest of our trading partners, so that we're working with the rest of the world so that corporations are paying their fair share worldwide,'








Accept most countries are SMARTER Than American Progressives ....


----------



## glhs837

Whats amazing to me is that we literally just had a four year class in how to make an economy fire up and make more money for everybody. And how to make other nations treat us equitably in trade. And these people act like its the End Times


----------



## Hijinx

Yes: Trump showed them ho to make a great economy and they do just the opposite.

Trumps biggest mistake was the first stimulus check.

Printing money and just handing it out was a big mistake, but the democrats loved that one.


----------



## herb749

Some media reporter is going to call him what I've come to think he is, Joe Obama.

Now of course the Dems will think its a badge of honor to be tied to that name.


----------



## Kyle

herb749 said:


> Some media reporter is going to call him what I've come to think he is, Joe Obama.
> 
> Now of course the Dems will think its a badge of honor to be tied to that name.


Need it to be a little smoother to use if you want it to catch on.

JoeBahma!


----------



## Clem72

Hijinx said:


> Name one company that produces a product that does not go out of their way to make their product more palatable to the buying public.
> It's called Capitalism.



Harley Davidson.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> Harley Davidson.


They invested in quite an array of new models, new technology. etc.  Problem is they waited a bit too long to do it.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> ...   literally just had a four year class  ....




 


That was just tax breaks for the EVIL Rich and Fat Cat Corporations 

[ those ones the progressives love during the pandemic like WalMart and CostCo ]


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> They invested in quite an array of new models, new technology. etc.  Problem is they waited a bit too long to do it.



It was really just a joke.... But I will say buyers always seemed to want them as loud and as leaky as possible, typically not things associated with being palatable to the public.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> It was really just a joke.... But I will say buyers always seemed to want them as loud and as leaky as possible, typically not things associated with being palatable to the public.


I like the loud part...and I've been pretty lucky with the leaky part. Even my 1947 U was relatively leak free...a rarity for those.  My 2001 dresser does not leak at all.


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> I like the loud part...and I've been pretty lucky with the leaky part. Even my 1947 U was relatively leak free...a rarity for those.  My 2001 dresser does not leak at all.



Never been a motorcycle guy myself. Not since I took my old mans new T100 out for a spin and lost traction on the first corner of our dirt road and slid through a wire fence and into a ditch.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> Never been a motorcycle guy myself. Not since I took my old mans new T100 out for a spin and lost traction on the first corner of our dirt road and slid through a wire fence and into a ditch.


I've had motorcycles since I was a kid..and I'm soon 63. Lost count a long time ago how many its been, but I gave up offroad bikes quite a few years ago.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> I've had motorcycles since I was a kid..and I'm soon 63. Lost count a long time ago how many its been, but I gave up offroad bikes quite a few years ago.


Same.  Started riding when I was about 10 on a modified bicycle with a 2.5hp motor.  What a kludge...  Off road was a favorite, but this old body can't take it anymore.  Hell, I had to give up my 2-wheeler for the same reasons, had to add an extra wheel for stability.


----------



## Hijinx

Clem72 said:


> Harley Davidson.



They are building an electric motorcycle now for people who like to ride quiet Japanese built bikes.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> Same.  Started riding when I was about 10 on a modified bicycle with a 2.5hp motor.  What a kludge...  Off road was a favorite, but this old body can't take it anymore.  Hell, I had to give up my 2-wheeler for the same reasons, had to add an extra wheel for stability.



I started on a Cushman scooter when I was about 7 I had to stand on it because I couldn't reach the seat. Had man bikes since then
I would have to say the most trouble free and easily ridden one was a Honda 550 4 cyl., but I have had several Harleys and the one I have now will last me till they put me in the ground. The worst was the 1976 Harley. It took two hours to put back what fell off and get it ready for the next ride.


----------



## GURPS

*CNN: Biden Admin Considering Using Private Firms To Conduct Warrantless Surveillance Of U.S. Citizens*

“The plan being discussed inside DHS, according to multiple sources, would, in effect, allow the department to circumvent” laws that limit what the federal government can do in surveilling U.S. citizens without a warrant, CNN reported. “A source familiar with the effort said it is not about decrypting data but rather using outside entities who can legally access these private groups to gather large amounts of information that could help DHS identify key narratives as they emerge.”

The report claimed that the private firms that the Biden administration is considering using would “act as middlemen” to obtain the information, which would consist of “broad summaries or analysis of narratives that are emerging on these sites” and would not “target specific individuals.” However, some of these firms use fake identities to access the private social media spaces that the government can’t access, which could cause potential legal headaches for the administration.

“Gathering information on US citizens — no matter how abhorrent their beliefs — raises instant constitutional and legal challenges,” the report added. “Civil liberties advocates and privacy hawks have long criticized any efforts to collect even publicly available information on Americans in bulk as a violation of Americans’ First and Fourth Amendment rights.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says Trump to Blame For Border Crisis Because He Wouldn't Share Info During Transition...Or Something*


I’m still failing to understand what this has to do with 171,000 illegal immigrants showing up at our border when Trump had the problem under reasonable control. And the reason they were “understaffed” was that you don’t need the same number of personnel to handle 9,000 new arrivals as you do 171,000.

[clip]

For Biden, the buck will always stop at Donald Trump’s desk.

_Washington Examiner:_



> *If the Trump administration wasn’t preparing for a migration overflow, it’s because there was no overflow for which to prepare. Trump had implemented a number of successful policies that helped immigration agents get control of the 2019 humanitarian crisis and prevent it from happening again. His “Remain in Mexico” policy made sure border facilities weren’t overrun by migrants seeking asylum. His decision to end “catch and release” allowed officials to process and deport migrants quickly who did not qualify for asylum in the U.S. Both of these policies also protected border towns from being overwhelmed by migrants who needed assistance while awaiting court hearings.*



Biden’s repeal of almost all of Trump’s border policies was a green light to the millions wanting to come to the U.S. It was a clear signal that led directly from “A” to “B” — actions to results — and cannot be mistaken as anything else by reasonable people who aren’t besotted with partisanship.


----------



## stgislander

Hell, they were even given t-shirts after Slo Joe took office.


----------



## UglyBear

stgislander said:


> Hell, they were even given t-shirts after Slo Joe took office.


And a book by Cackles


----------



## stgislander

UglyBear said:


> And a book by Cackles


Yep.  Trump's fault for sure.


----------



## UglyBear

stgislander said:


> Yep.  Trump's fault for sure.


That’s an interesting point: knowing how painfully slow government purchasing and distribution is, somehow there were boxes with tens of thousands of those books ready to be given out within weeks of Biden’s inauguration.  
Was that done through proper channels?


----------



## GURPS

Apparently there was only one book given away


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Blasted For Ending Vets’ 30-Year-Old Memorial Day ‘Rolling Thunder’ Motorcycle Parade*

“Memorial Day traditions like Rolling to Remember have been granted permits by every administration, Democrat and Republican, for the past 30 years,” said Rep. Brian Mast (R-FL). “The Biden Administration’s decision to end this Memorial Day tradition flies in the face of the freedoms that so many have died to protect,” Rep. Mast told Fox News.

“We are blessed beyond words to be citizens of the greatest country on Earth and only live free thanks to the men and women who made the ultimate sacrifice. But sadly right now, in Joe Biden’s America, it is easier to cross the border illegally than it is to get a permit to pay our respects to our nation’s fallen heroes,” Mast said.

The Pentagon blamed COVID-19 for the decision.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Adviser Admits His Spending Will Cause Inflation: ‘Going To Be Bumps,’ Concerns ‘Very Serious’*


“Can you guarantee with all the spending that we’re not going to have a new round of overheating the economy and serious inflation?” Wallace asked.

“These are very serious concerns and we know that coming out of an extremely deep recession that there are going to be bumps along the way. So we expect that there have been supply chain disruptions that will cause some transitory increases in prices,” Rouse answered. “We know that there are some places where employers are struggling to find workers because, let’s face it, we’re still in the middle of the pandemic. Some workers would like to go back to work but they don’t have child care, their schools are not open, and the pandemic is still out of control in certain parts of our country.”


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> *Biden Adviser Admits His Spending Will Cause Inflation: ‘Going To Be Bumps,’ Concerns ‘Very Serious’*
> 
> 
> “Can you guarantee with all the spending that we’re not going to have a new round of overheating the economy and serious inflation?” Wallace asked.
> 
> “These are very serious concerns and we know that coming out of an extremely deep recession that there are going to be bumps along the way. So we expect that there have been supply chain disruptions that will cause some transitory increases in prices,” Rouse answered. “We know that there are some places where employers are struggling to find workers because, let’s face it, we’re still in the middle of the pandemic. Some workers would like to go back to work but they don’t have child care, their schools are not open, and the pandemic is still out of control in certain parts of our country.”


All these handouts were done to make Sniff&Cackle popular with the segment of population with limited mental abilities:
“-Joe and Camala gave us money, I’ll vote for them

But that money and your savings will be worth much less because of this?
Joe and Camala gave us money, they good”


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> They invested in quite an array of new models, new technology. etc.  Problem is they waited a bit too long to do it.



And the second they


GURPS said:


> *CNN: Biden Admin Considering Using Private Firms To Conduct Warrantless Surveillance Of U.S. Citizens*
> 
> “The plan being discussed inside DHS, according to multiple sources, would, in effect, allow the department to circumvent” laws that limit what the federal government can do in surveilling U.S. citizens without a warrant, CNN reported. “A source familiar with the effort said it is not about decrypting data but rather using outside entities who can legally access these private groups to gather large amounts of information that could help DHS identify key narratives as they emerge.”
> 
> The report claimed that the private firms that the Biden administration is considering using would “act as middlemen” to obtain the information, which would consist of “broad summaries or analysis of narratives that are emerging on these sites” and would not “target specific individuals.” However, some of these firms use fake identities to access the private social media spaces that the government can’t access, which could cause potential legal headaches for the administration.
> 
> “Gathering information on US citizens — no matter how abhorrent their beliefs — raises instant constitutional and legal challenges,” the report added. “Civil liberties advocates and privacy hawks have long criticized any efforts to collect even publicly available information on Americans in bulk as a violation of Americans’ First and Fourth Amendment rights.”




Funny, they have been doing this with plate scanners for years and nobody cared.....


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Wants to Outsource Spying on Americans to Private Firms to Bypass Fourth Amendment*



“By partnering with research firms who have more visibility in this space, the DHS could produce information that would likely be beneficial to both it and the FBI, which can’t monitor US citizens in this way without first getting a warrant or having the pretext of an ongoing investigation,” explains CNN. “The CIA and NSA are also limited on collecting intelligence domestically.”

“There’s a tension between wanting to empower [DHS’s intelligence office] to do this kind of workaround domestic terrorism on the one hand and then, on the other hand, the misuse of its capabilities during the summer of 2020, gives a lot of people on the Hill pause [when it comes to] potentially giving them new authorities, capabilities or resources,” a Senate aide told CNN.


It seems that the January 6 Capitol riot prompted this effort.



> Much of the planning for the Capitol Hill riot appeared out in the open, on social media platforms and on encrypted apps available to anyone with an internet connection. The DHS is trying to get a better sense of “narratives” that might lead to violence as they emerge across those channels, according to two DHS officials.
> But tracking those narratives, particularly in the wake of January 6, increasingly requires access to private groups on encrypted apps as extremist groups migrate from more forward-facing sites like Facebook.
> By the time narratives are appearing on Facebook, it is usually too late, one DHS official told CNN.
> “Domestic violent extremists are really adaptive and innovative. We see them not only moving to encrypted platforms, but obviously couching their language so they don’t trigger any kind of red flag on any platforms,” the official added.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'American Families Plan' Sends the IRS To Snoop on Bank Transactions, Venmo Accounts*


Everyone should pay the taxes they owe, of course, but it is virtually certain that a beefed-up IRS will create new headaches for banks, financial institutions, and anyone who uses them. Biden says he's targeting only the wealthiest Americans, but his own Treasury Department is already signaling that increased tax enforcement will require hoovering up more data from bank accounts and third-party payment providers like PayPal and Venmo.

Among other things, that means banks and third-party apps will be required to give the IRS data about account holders' "aggregate account outflows and inflows," the Treasury Department said in a statement on Wednesday.

"This reform aims to provide the IRS information on account flows so that it has a lens into investment and business activity," according to the Treasury's statement. "Providing the IRS this information will help improve audit selection so it can better target its enforcement activity."

Keeping an eye on the inflow and outflow of bank accounts won't automatically tell the IRS that someone is hiding unreported, taxable income, _The Wall Street Journal _notes. But it would be a "first step" in determining how much additional scrutiny might be necessary.

Think of it as giving another opportunity for the federal tax cops to establish probable cause for a financial stop and frisk. And that comes after Biden has already ordered the IRS to give greater scrutiny to transactions in the so-called sharing economy.




that extra scratch you have been making from Ebay or Facebook Market Place ...... get ready to pay taxes on that income


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Is Using Lies To Divide America*



Biden’s statement, however, is designed to manipulate people’s emotions and understanding. While the remark is literally true – insofar as America’s intelligence agencies claim that White supremacy is a problem, at the same time it insinuated into the minds of millions of Americans the suggestion that White supremacists are killing vast numbers of Americans. Statistics indicate this is not true.

The information on which Biden based his statement first appeared during the Trump presidency in an October 6, 2020 report from the Department of Homeland Security. DHS Acting Secretary Chad Wolf tweeted,



> You can read the Department’s first-of-its-kind homeland threat assessment. This is as close as you will get to seeing and understanding the information that I see as acting secretary and that our employees see in the national security missions.


and



> The American people should have faith knowing these threats were identified using the best intelligence, operational information, and employee knowledge available to the Department.


As of June 3, 2020, the Department of Homeland Security had identified 199 white supremacist groups in the U.S. According to the most recent statistics I can find:

*In the 2015-2019 period, U.S. White nationalist groups were held responsible for 34 separate attacks, resulting in 64 deaths. Anti-Muslim extremists were linked to 32 attacks resulting in five deaths.

According to the FBI, during that same 2015-2019 period, there were 6,111,199 violent crimes and 72,781 murders throughout the U.S. Therefore, during this five-year period, terrorist attacks by White supremacist and anti-Muslim groups accounted for .001% of violent crimes and .09% of murders – a minute proportion. These crimes are terrible -- no decent person can deny that. However, if these groups are the “most lethal terrorist threat” to our country -- even more deadly than the threat of Islamist terrorism -- law enforcement agencies are doing a good job of preventing attacks as the crimes committed by these groups are a very small percentage of overall criminal attacks and death.

Contrast these statistics from a five-year period across America with Chicago in 2021. As of April 21 – that is, less than four full months into the year -- there have been 785 shooting incidents and 181 murders. *Or look at Philadelphia, where year-to-date figures as of April 28 stand at 505 nonfatal and 141 fatal shootings and 165 homicides (a 33% increase from 2020). It should also be noted that most of these incidents have been Black-on-Black crimes. While terrorism from White supremacist and anti-Muslim groups may be an increasing concern, it pales beside the gun violence, committed predominantly with illegal firearms, in urban America.


----------



## GURPS

*Another Twist of the Knife: Introducing a New Death Tax*


Under the administration’s proposed new rule, the death of the owner of an asset would, for capital-gains purposes, be treated as the sale of that asset, meaning that the deceased’s unrealized capital gains would be taxable (less a $1 million per-person exemption).

The Tax Foundation gives an example of how this could work here:



> In addition to taxing unrealized capital gains at death at ordinary income tax rates, large estates would also be subject to the current estate tax of 40 percent above an exemption of $11.7 million per person.


Click on the link to see a table that sets out what happens next, but for those already so demotivated by the prospect of tax rises to come to bother, here is what it shows:



> For an asset worth $100 million (all of which is a capital gain for the sake of simplicity), the two changes would mean an immediate capital gains tax liability of $42.9 million at the time of death. Upon paying the capital gains tax at death, the value of the $100 million asset falls to $57 million for the purposes of the estate tax. After subtracting the $11.7 million exemption, the 40 percent estate tax rate is levied on the remaining $45.3 million in assets to produce an estate tax bill of about $18.1 million.


----------



## GURPS

*Republicans Are Being Lured into an Infrastructure Trap*


The _Washington Post_ informs us today that Democrats are open to concessions on their infrastructure bill. And isn’t that generous? Joe Biden, the_ Post _says, is even willing to break up his $2.3 trillion boondoggle-to-be into smaller, more palatable bills for the moderates — even if it only attracts “a handful of Republicans.”

Democrats, explains the_ Post_, “are hunting for a framework to sell the infrastructure proposals that doesn’t sound too liberal,” hoping to entice centrists by framing the bill as “bold moderation.”

Well, as long as it doesn’t _sound _too liberal, that’s what’s important.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s restaurant rescue plan blatantly discriminates against White males*


Here is what it takes to be “disadvantaged” under Biden’s program and thereby become advantaged over white males, who are thus disadvantaged.                                                                                           



> The Biden administration is defining businesses owned by “socially and economically disadvantaged” individuals as those who are:
> 
> Part of an “economically disadvantaged Indian tribe”
> “Subjected to racial or ethnic prejudice or cultural bias”
> Black American
> Hispanic American
> Native American, including Alaska Native and Native Hawaiian
> Asian Pacific American
> Subcontinent Asian American


This ought to, and probably will be, challenged in court. But unless the plaintiffs are able to find a judge willing to issue a restraining order, their businesses may well fold and vanish before the case is finally adjudicated. And if victory is obtained, what then? The advantaged-disadvantaged minority owners who got preference will not be forced to pay back their funds. The White males who lost their businesses will not be able to keep them alive – too late for that.

So, what is the goal of Biden’s plan?

I suppose it is an understanding of “equity” that involves penalizing White males and driving them out of business as competitors to favored groups.


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Democrat: Biden Admin Misleading Public With Photos Of Empty Migrant Facilities, ‘They’re Right Next Door’*


The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released photos of a migrant processing facility in the border town of Donna, Texas, on Tuesday. The photos showed sparsely populated plastic cages where crowds of children had been kept, suggesting that the Biden administration is effectively dealing with the crisis-level flood of illegal immigrant children that have come into the U.S. in recent months.


Cuellar says that the photos are misleading because the children who were previously in those plastic cages are still at the tent compound, just in different sections. Officially, the children and teens have been transferred from Customs and Border Patrol (CBP) custody into the hands of the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), according to Border Report.

“All they’re doing is they’re moving kids from one tent to the other tent and saying, ‘Oh, they’re not in the Border Patrol [custody],’ but they’re right next door,” Cuellar told Border Report. “They’re just next door in HHS.”

In a statement released along with the photos on Tuesday, DHS acknowledged that the children are in HHS custody while playing up the nearly empty plastic cages as a success of the Biden administration. The DHS statement also blamed the current border crisis on the previous Trump administration.


----------



## GURPS

*WALSH: The Biden Administration Is Systemically Discriminating Against White People. Here’s The Proof. *


To summarize, systems and structures have procedures and policies which interact with cultures and institutions to create outcomes which lead to disadvantages caused by the process of white supremacy. Well, that clears things up. 

The ambiguity is the point, of course. If “systemic racism” has no clearly discernible definition, then the definition can be whatever the activist needs it to be in any given moment. “System racism,” like so many other terms these days (see: “gender,” “whiteness,” “privilege,” “human rights,” etc.) means anything, everything, and nothing, all at the same time. 

But if you are not satisfied with the fluidity of the term and would like to settle on something more solid, so that you can actually apply it to the real world in a meaningful way, then perhaps this definition from the Alberta Civil Liberties Research Center will suffice: “Systemic racism includes the policies and practices entrenched in established institutions, which result in the exclusion or promotion of designated groups.”

This is still wordier and vaguer than it needs to be, and seems to dissemble a bit with the word “includes,” but it gets us closer to the answer. All we really need is the last part, with a couple of additional qualifiers. Systemic racism, if it means anything, must mean the explicit and purposeful exclusion or promotion of designated racial groups by a powerful institution. That is a coherent and self-contained definition, which may render it useless to the “racial justice” activist but makes it useful to those of us who are actually concerned about finding and exposing true examples of systemic racism in our society.


----------



## stgislander

I've have to remember that definition.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

And _I was told_ that Trump was the gaslighter-in-chief. Yeah, not true—but Joe is quickly earning his MVP title in that regard with the border fiasco. Our own Julio Rosas has been down there and is planning on going back down this month, so stay tuned. 

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahb...yer-omits-god-n2589094?utm_campaign=inarticle








						Texas Democrat Knows How Joe Biden Is Making His Immigration Concentration Camps Look Empty
					

Joe Biden thinks there’s no border crisis. It was evident in his sleepy first address to Congress. There was barely any mention of it. The actions of his administration also




					townhall.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Plan For Government-Run Child Care Is Exactly What Most Moms Don’t Want* 

Every kid is different. Every mom is different. Every family is different. It appears, however, that when President Biden came up with his “American Families Plan,” he did _not_ receive input from American moms — or at least, he failed to receive feedback from the very lower and middle-class mothers his plan purports to help.

President Biden’s plan calls for forcing taxpayers to spend $225 billion on childcare subsidies. He notes, “When a parent drops out of the workforce, reduces hours, or takes a lower-paying job early in their careers — even temporarily — there are lifetime consequences.” On this point the administration is right.

Physically and emotionally, children need their moms. A mother’s heartbeat and voice help a baby grow; a mother’s touch helps a baby put on weight; and because of the substantial benefits to the child, the World Health Organization recommends breastfeeding from one hour after birth until age two. A mother’s smell and touch help a child deal with stress — which helps prevent autoimmune diseases in adulthood. And a strong attachment to the mother in the first year sets the groundwork for optimal child development all the way up to age 10.


----------



## GURPS

President Joe Biden’s administration finally fessed up to the cause of the crisis at the border, brought about by the influx of unaccompanied children arriving in the United States in droves since Biden took office.

That was the plan all along.

White House Deputy Communications Director Pilo Tobar admitted in a tweet on Friday that they “had a plan from the beginning.”




















						White House official fesses up that Biden admin 'had a plan from the beginning' on migrant surge
					

The Biden Administration admits 'there was a plan from the beginning' on the influx of migrants crossing the border illegally.




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## Hijinx

I don't know how the world survived so long without the World Health Organization.


----------



## GURPS

*‘This is pure violence!’: President Biden’s message that the unemployed must accept suitable jobs isn’t very popular*
















As Far As I Know it has always been this way with Unemployment .... if you are offered a JOB you cannot refuse, if you do you lose your benefits .... I was told years ago 



otherwise the Progressive Tears are very tasty


----------



## GURPS

*Yes, Biden Is Swindling Americans: White House Staffer Lets the Cat Out of the Bag*

Yet, somehow, Democrats and the legacy media continue to twist the limits of deception by branding this firebrand a “moderate.” This weekend, a White House staffer confessed that this is a key part of Biden’s strategy.

“[A]t his hundred-day mark, Biden is the most liberal president we’ve had — and the public thinks he’s a moderate,” an unnamed White House staffer told _New York Magazine_. “That’s a winning strategy to me. They’re willing to accept that you’re gonna write this piece as long as they know that swing voters in Colorado aren’t gonna read it.”

This gobsmacking admission comes _nine paragraphs _into Olivia Nuzzi’s article about “How the White House Polices Language in Washington.” Nuzzi’s piece focuses on how the Biden White House responded to the president’s recent gaffe in which he admitted there was a “crisis” on the southern border in contradiction to his administration’s messaging that there was no “crisis” on the border.

Nuzzi noted that the word “crisis” “suggests spiraling, breakdowns in the system, and the people who work for the new president happen to love systems.”


----------



## GURPS

*Did Biden Purge a Trump-appointed Scientist From Her Post? Republicans Are Demanding Answers.*



A Trump-appointed scientist who was tasked with leading the National Climate Assessment was reassigned to the U.S. Geological Survey last month, raising questions about why she was removed from her post.


Now, two House Republicans are demanding answers from the White House about the scientist, Betsy Weatherhead, being pulled from overseeing the government’s report on climate change.

But the White House will not say.



> The White House declined to say why Weatherhead, a longtime University of Colorado climate scientist who also has worked in the private sector, was removed from her post.
> Weatherhead was technically on loan to the White House Office of Science and Technology Policy — which oversees the climate report — and is “returning to her home agency,? the White House said. No reason was given, nor did officials say when a replacement will be named.
> GOP Reps. James Comer of Kentucky and Ralph Norman of South Carolina called Weatherhead’s removal suspicious, noting that she has decades of experience in climate science, in academia and the private sector. Whitehead worked at Jupiter Intelligence, a company that provides advice on managing climate change risks, before joining the White House. (Associated Press)


----------



## stgislander

She was appointed by Trump.  'Nuf said.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> She was appointed by Trump.  'Nuf said.


Occam's Razor


----------



## stgislander

Grumpy said:


> Occam's Razor


I can't read that, but I'm sure it fits.


----------



## glhs837

Grumpy said:


> Occam's Razor



You are broken and unreadable say again.... illegible, actually


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Still Holding ‘Tens Of Thousands’ Of Migrant Kids With ‘Little Oversight’*


The AP reported that “tens of thousands” of children, “from toddlers to teens” remain in U.S. custody, in a network of shelters across the country, many of which are escaping scrutiny. The shelters are, the AP noted, staffed, in some cases, by people who have escaped having to pass an FBI background check, and the children ‘aren’t guaranteed access to education, recreational opportunities, or legal counsel.”

“The Biden administration is holding tens of thousands of asylum-seeking children in an opaque network of some 200 facilities,” spanning “two dozen states.” At least five of those facilities house more than 1,000 children.

“Confidential data obtained by the AP shows the number of migrant children in government custody more than doubled in the past two months, and this week the federal government was housing around 21,000 kids, from toddlers to teens,” the AP reported. “A facility at Fort Bliss, a U.S. Army post in El Paso, Texas, had more than 4,500 children as of Monday. Attorneys, advocates, and mental health experts say that while some shelters are safe and provide adequate care, others are endangering children’s health and safety.”

Thousands of migrant children have been intercepted at the United States’ southern border in recent months and, at one point, the United States government was housing around 15,000 children in border patrol facilities, some for far longer than the 72 hours allowed by immigration courts and federal law.


----------



## GURPS

*White House Denies That Paying Workers to Sit at Home Is a Disincentive to Work*


“We see there being a number of other factors that have a larger impact, including the pace of vaccinations just a month ago, the childcare impacts, the need to get more money out into state and local communities,” she said. “So that’s where our focus is going to be, and, for us, it’s important that we continue to remain solutions-oriented on areas where we feel can be most beneficial to the economy and not be moved by talking points.”
Some people call them “facts.” Others call them “talking points.” Either way, America has a problem. The 266,000 jobs created last month stand in stark contrast to the more than 7 million job openings reported at the beginning of April.
Washington Examiner:


> Some Republican governors announced last week after the jobs report was released that they would clamp down on unemployment benefits. Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, for instance, said his state would soon require people seeking financial assistance to prove they were looking to be hired.
> “The demand is there. Businesses want to hire more people, and I think we can go in that direction very soon,” he said.
> Arkansas, Montana, and South Carolina are taking similar steps after Congress approved Biden’s plan to provide an extra $300 in weekly payments for unemployed workers as part of his $1.9 trillion coronavirus package.


----------



## GURPS

*We Don't Have a President*

So where exactly is Joe Biden, the man who is ostensibly the President of the United States?

No one can seem to figure that out. He’s given no public statements about the two major crises of the last 24 hours. His surrogates have sent mixed messages, with Jen Psaki chastising Israel for being attacked by Palestinian terrorists today. In regards to the pipeline, the administration claimed that it was a “private sector” matter in one of the more surreal moments of Biden’s presidency. I guess there weren’t enough fake nooses hung to get the FBI to jump into action?

Regardless, it’s becoming clearer and clearer that we don’t have a president, at least not in any traditional sense. Sure, we have a man who holds the office while his handlers make all the decisions and craft all the narratives, but we don’t have a president who can stand up and provide guidance on the tough issues. Biden is a coward anyway. He won’t stand up to those pulling the strings around him nor will he stand up to despots around the world.

The Palestinians had not fired a rocket at Jerusalem since 2014 until this week. What changed, exactly? Well, Biden’s handlers decided to reinstate “aid” payments to the Palestinians. They are emboldened, knowing that Donald Trump isn’t there to push back anymore while Biden is happy to play into his own weakness, coddling the terrorists who are currently killing Jews in the streets.


----------



## GURPS

Now, President Joe Biden’s Education Department is expected to reinstate those same race-based discipline guidelines, which civil rights attorney Hans Bader described as “unconstitutional racial quotas.”

Bader wrote that the guidelines were discussed at a May 11 event facilitated by the Education and Justice Departments. Speakers suggested Biden not only reinstate the Obama-era guidelines, but expand them. As Bader noted, the Obama guidelines “included a controversial ‘Dear Colleague Letter’ that told school systems they could be investigated by the Education Department for higher black suspension rates, even if suspensions were simply the result of  ‘neutral,’ ‘evenhanded’ application of school discipline rules, rather than veiled racism.” Those who spoke in favor of expanding the Obama-era guidelines focused on “intersectionality,” or how one person can belong to multiple minority groups, such as a black transgender youth. Bader wrote that one transgender advocate who spoke at the event “viewed metal detectors and gun bans as unfair to transgender youth, given that they are disproportionately bullied and feel the need to bring guns to school to defend themselves.”









						Biden Administration Expected To Bring Back Obama-Era School Discipline Rules, Which Led To Racial Quotas | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Kamala Harris Blasted Trump Admin For Using COVID-19 As Excuse To Close The Border. Now The Biden Administration Is Doing The Same Thing.*


Politico reports that Harris is now under increasing scrutiny from immigration advocacy organizations for “sealing” the border, effectively ending immigration across the United States’ southern border because of the pandemic threat, even as COVID-19 remains on the decline.


“Months before the election, then-Senator Kamala Harris signed on to a letter with fellow Democrats accusing the Trump administration of violating federal law when it took the drastic step of citing the pandemic to close down the Mexican border,” Politico noted Wednesday. “Now, after being sworn in as vice president, Harris backs the Biden administration’s decision to keep the border closed under that very same provision, according to two people familiar with her thinking.”


----------



## GURPS

*Cyber Experts Blast Biden White House For Suggesting Private Companies Might Consider Paying Ransomware Demands*


Neuberger answered, “We recognize that victims of cyberattacks often face a very difficult situation. And they have to just balance off, in the cost-benefit, when they have no choice with regard to paying a ransom. Colonial is a private company, and we’ll defer information regarding their decision on paying a ransom to them.”

Madhani persisted, “Did you — would the administration offer any advice on whether or not to pay a ransom?”

“So, typically, that is a private-sector decision, and the administration has not offered further advice at this time,” Neuberger replied. “Given the rise in ransomware, that is one area we’re definitely looking at now to say, ‘What should be the government’s approach to ransomware actors and to ransoms overall?’”


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> *Cyber Experts Blast Biden White House For Suggesting Private Companies Might Consider Paying Ransomware Demands*
> 
> 
> Neuberger answered, “We recognize that victims of cyberattacks often face a very difficult situation. And they have to just balance off, in the cost-benefit, when they have no choice with regard to paying a ransom. Colonial is a private company, and we’ll defer information regarding their decision on paying a ransom to them.”
> 
> Madhani persisted, “Did you — would the administration offer any advice on whether or not to pay a ransom?”
> 
> “So, typically, that is a private-sector decision, and the administration has not offered further advice at this time,” Neuberger replied. “Given the rise in ransomware, that is one area we’re definitely looking at now to say, *‘What should be the government’s approach to ransomware actors and to ransoms overall?’”*




Ah, pursue the criminals and put them in jail? Not a hard question.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

I don't believe with all of our intelligence agents and sources and all of the police forces in this country we cannot find these turd that are running the Ransom scheme. This is a National Security Threat and it's time some people went to jail for this crap.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Keeps Claiming His Vaccine Program ‘Led The World.’ Here’s How It Actually Measures Up.*



However, Biden seems to be misleading in his claim that his vaccination program has “led the world.” By all available and relevant metrics, the United States does not lead the world in terms of vaccine distribution and application.

Ranking countries by the number of doses administered per 100 people — the best metric for judging vaccine distribution while taking population size into account — the United States is ninth in the world. Seychelles, United Arab Emirates, Israel, San Marino, Bahrain, Chile, Maldives, and the United Kingdom rank higher than the United States.

In terms of raw total of doses administered, the United States doesn’t appear to be first in the world, with Mainland China claiming to have administered almost 90 million more doses than the U.S.


----------



## GURPS

*Media’s Coverage of Crises Under Biden Would Look A Lot Different If Trump Were In Office*



To be clear, nothing Biden did or did not do caused the Colonial Pipeline hack. The affected computers weren’t even connected to the pipeline, but Colonial shut it down anyway as a precaution. People then panicked about a gas shortage, so they rushed to fill up their tanks and whatever else they could find to contain fuel. This caused gas stations to run out, leading to long lines and higher prices. Had everyone remained calm and considered that the pipeline would probably be brought back online soon, there wouldn’t have been an issue. But as such, we had a short-lived crisis.

Had that happened under Trump, he would have been blamed, constantly questioned about how it was his fault or how he needed to fix it, demanding he reassure the American people, etc. But Biden — as we can expect will be the case for the entirety of his presidency — gets a pass from the sycophantic media.

Eight months ago, Trump achieved historic deals between several Arab nations and Israel. It was a start, and it signaled the beginning of potential change in the region. More work was obviously needed, but the Biden administration’s Middle East policy has been an abrupt change – abandoning Israel, trying to cozy up to Iran, while disparaging countries like Saudi Arabia, which is _far_ from perfect but is at least willing to work with us (and not a threat to nuke the planet). Now, the media reports on rocket fire into Israel every few years, but had the current situation happened under Trump, there would have been a lot more media pressure and blame. As it stands now, Trump is _still_ getting blamed for the conflict even though he is out of office.


----------



## stgislander

San Marino... that's like what... 250 people?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden ‘Often’ Snaps At Aides With ‘Profanity,’ Report Says. He Promised To ‘Fire’ Anyone Who Did That.*


The report about Biden’s explosive outbursts was featured in The New York Times, which described Biden as someone who struggles to make decisive decisions and who often second guesses himself.

The report comes after Biden promised on his first day in office to fire anyone who was being disrespectful inside the workplace. “I’m not joking when I say this: If you’re ever working with me and I hear you treat another with disrespect, talk down to someone, I promise you I will fire you on the spot,” Biden said. “On the spot. No if, ands, or buts.”

Biden said at the time that his remarks were “not hyperbole” and that the only things he expects with “absolute certitude is honesty and decency.”

The Times’ report said that Biden demands lots of detail when making decisions, but that he becomes frustrated by it and he lashes out at aides in outbursts “often laced with profanity.”

“Let’s talk plain English here, he will often snap,” the report said, adding that Biden is “quick to cut off conversations” and that he “even occasionally hangs up the phone on someone who he thinks is wasting his time.”











Democrats ..... Mean and Nasty as ever


----------



## GURPS

Biden is the target of another ad on this issue, this one from the Americans for Public Trust, which is launching a $1 million ad campaign not only targeting Joe Biden but also the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for communicating with a large teachers’ union about their reopening recommendations.

“We know schools are safe, but Biden and his CDC secretly worked with the teachers’ unions to keep schools closed.”


The ad accuses Joe Biden and the CDC of “sacrificing kids” by keeping them out of school to “pay back liberal dark money groups.”

“Teachers’ unions gave him a record amount of money,” the ad notes. “Science? No, with Biden, it’s always about dark money.”










						Biden Gets Destroyed for Failing to 'Follow the Science' on COVID
					

Joe Biden campaigned on “following the science” in order to beat the pandemic, but he’s repeatedly shown that politics and special interests are more important than “the scienc...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Hijinx

The kids graduating this year haven't seen much of their classmates,.
I hope they can get on with what a Senior should be entitled to now.
Proms and Graduation and parties after graduation.

Last years graduates got screwed.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Reportedly Greenlights Russian Pipeline After Shutting Down U.S. Keystone Pipeline* 1

The decision to greenlight the Nord Stream 2 pipeline run by CEO Matthias Warnig, a Putin crony and former East German intelligence officer, comes less than five months after Biden yanked the permit for the Keystone XL pipeline to Russia’s benefit which runs from Canada to the Texas gulf on his first day in office. The day-one decision cost upwards of 25,000 jobs as the new president preached about nationwide unity.

“The State Department imminently send its mandatory 90-day report to Congress listing entities involved in Nord Stream 2 that deserve sanctions,” Axios reported, adding the department will still request sanctions against Russian ships. “The State Department will also acknowledge the corporate entity in charge of the project … are engaged in sanctionable activity.” Sanctions on the pipeline applications, however, will be waived, opening a new avenue for Russian gas to flow into the central European market.

The move contradicts Secretary of State Anthony Blinken’s pledge before Senate lawmakers during his confirmation hearing to block the pipeline’s full construction.

“I am determined to do whatever we can to prevent that completion (of Nord Stream 2),” Blinken said.


----------



## Hijinx

It gets crazier every day.  WTF were these Democrats thinking when they cheated to get this senile old fool in the White House.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden in Michigan Ignores Record Allowing China to Buy Up American Electric Vehicle Industry*




Biden also said he would not allow “a single contract go to a single company that does not hire Americans, have all American parts, and has an American supply chain that is an American product supply chain.”

Unmentioned in the speech, though, was Biden’s record of allowing Chinese investors with Chinese Communist Party ties to acquire American companies with EV technology capabilities.

[clip]

Most notably, the Obama-Biden administration approved the acquisition of the Michigan-based electric battery company A123 Systems in 2013 after previously being rewarded with American taxpayer dollars worth $12.5 million to develop lithium ion battery technology for plug-in hybrid EVs.

Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, had particular ties to such Chinese acquisitions of American EV companies, Mansour notes:



> Consider, for example, China’s controversial acquisition of the Michigan-based electric battery company A123 Systems. In 2008, the company was awarded a $12.5 million grant sponsored by the U.S. Department of Energy to develop lithium ion battery technology for plug-in hybrid electric vehicles. But now this American taxpayer-funded research is owned by China, thanks to the Obama-Biden administration’s approval of the company’s sale in 2013.
> In 2016, China purchased the electric vehicle company Fisker Automotive, after U.S. taxpayers had spent $193 million funding the company’s electric vehicle research. Fisker was based in Biden’s home state of Delaware, and it benefitted from a “fog of politically connected investors and lobbyists,” according to the _Washington Post_. The Obama-Biden administration approved China’s purchase of Fisker, again despite all the money American taxpayers spent funding the company’s research.
> In 2015, the private equity firm of Joe Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, partnered with a Chinese military contractor to acquire Henniges Automotive, another Michigan-based company. Henniges created dual-use military technology that China’s communist regime wanted. Despite all the red-flags that this sensitive technology would end up in the hands of China’s military, the Obama-Biden administration approved the company’s sale.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


>



They let that senile old fool behind the wheel?! I wouldn't be anywhere near that test drive.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden to Release Terrorists Including UBL's Guard, Al Qaeda Bag Man, and KSM Aide from GITMO. But Look Who's Still in Jail.*


----------



## Hijinx

Biden has dementia, I have no doubt of that, but dementia coupled with insanity is another thing entirely.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Quietly ‘Preparing To Gut’ COVID-19 Safety Protocols At US-Mexico Border: Report*

The Washington Free Beacon reported that the Biden administration is “preparing to gut COVID-19 safety restrictions on illegal immigrants and asylum seekers and essentially reverse the Trump administration’s pandemic health protections without public notice, according to documents circulating within U.S. Customs and Border Protection.”

The policy, known as Title 42, “specifically prohibits all ‘non-essential’ travel at these land ports of entry to prevent the spread of COVID-19. U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) defines ‘non-essential’ travel as travel for ‘tourism purposes (e.g., sightseeing, recreation, gambling, or attending cultural events),” according to National Law Review. “’Essential’ travel includes, among other categories, U.S. citizens and lawful permanent residents returning to the United States, individuals traveling for medical purposes, and individuals traveling to work in the United States.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Shouts About Racism During Press Conference About Anti-Asian Hate Crimes*



“Every time we’re silent, every time we let hate flourish, you make a lie of who we are as a nation,” Biden shouted. “I mean that literally.”

Biden’s remarks come after his Department of Justice dropped an investigation into anti-Asian discrimination at Yale University. Biden — who it was revealed this week has explosive profanity-laced outbursts at his aides — has also referred to Republicans as “Neanderthal” thinkers, compared Republicans to Nazi leaders, and called Trump supporters “ugly folks.”

“We cannot let the very foundation of this country continue to be eaten away, like it has been, and other moments in our history and happening again,” he continued. “I looked at this law y’all passed, as maybe the first break, a first significant break on a moment in our history, that has to be turned around, not Democrat or Republican, has to be turned around. As a consequence, we should do what is required by the obligations of this democracy, by our faith in God and our faith in each other, to do justice, love, mercy, walk humbly, and as fellow human beings and fellow Americans remember you we’re unique in all history as a nation. This is the United States of America for God’s sake.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Shouts About Racism During Press Conference About Anti-Asian Hate Crimes*
> 
> 
> 
> “Every time we’re silent, every time we let hate flourish, you make a lie of who we are as a nation,” Biden shouted. “I mean that literally.”
> 
> Biden’s remarks come after his Department of Justice dropped an investigation into anti-Asian discrimination at Yale University. Biden — who it was revealed this week has explosive profanity-laced outbursts at his aides — has also referred to Republicans as “Neanderthal” thinkers, compared Republicans to Nazi leaders, and called Trump supporters “ugly folks.”
> 
> “We cannot let the very foundation of this country continue to be eaten away, like it has been, and other moments in our history and happening again,” he continued. “I looked at this law y’all passed, as maybe the first break, a first significant break on a moment in our history, that has to be turned around, not Democrat or Republican, has to be turned around. As a consequence, we should do what is required by the obligations of this democracy, by our faith in God and our faith in each other, to do justice, love, mercy, walk humbly, and as fellow human beings and fellow Americans remember you we’re unique in all history as a nation. This is the United States of America for God’s sake.”



I hate it when that baby killing fool mentions God.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Caught Secretly Flying Illegal Migrant Children Into Key Red State*



Yes, _desired_. Biden’s left-wing handlers knew exactly the conditions they would create when they set down those first dozen or so executive orders on his first day in office reversing the Trump border enforcement legacy.

Not only was the current border crush anticipated by the regime, but the plan was always to ‘catch and release’ migrants, especially children, into the interior — say, in Republican states — where they will grow into good little Marxists after being propagandized in government schools, and then vote Democrat for the remainder of their lives.

That’s what’s happening now: Millions are on the way because they, too, know that most will get to stay in America. Somewhere.

Like Tennesee, for instance.

The Daily Mail reports that the regime has been busted distributing migrant children into Tennessee without notifying the state or its congressional contingent:


----------



## GURPS

*Lobbyist For ‘Foreign Partners Of Russia’s Nord Stream 2’ Donated To Biden Campaign, Pro-Biden Super PAC: Report*


The Center for Responsive Politics reports:



> _McLarty managing partner Richard Burt, the former U.S. Ambassador to West Germany and a member of several influential Washington think-tanks, reported lobbying for a slate of foreign companies that have partnered on the project on “Russian sanctions issues” and “natural gas as an element of European energy security.” Burt donated $2,000 to Biden’s 2020 campaign and $10,000 to pro-Biden super PAC Unite the Country while he was a registered lobbyist for foreign companies partnering with Nord Stream on the pipeline. Biden’s campaign had not refunded Burt’s money at the time of publication, more than 6 months after the donations were given, despite pledging to reject lobbyist donations.
> Because firms working for proponents of the pipeline registered under the Lobbying Disclosure Act instead of the Foreign Agents Registration Act, details of which government officials the lobbyists met with remain hidden from the public._


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

__





						Rubio on Biden Administration’s Decision to Waive Sanctions on the Nord Stream 2 Pipeline
					

Washington, D.C. — U.S. Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) issued the following statement after reports indicate that the Biden Administration will waive sanctions on the company constructing the Nord Stream 2 Pipeline. The report comes just two days after U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said he...



					www.rubio.senate.gov


----------



## GURPS

All Biden Needed To Not Screw Up The Presidency Was Stay In His Basement, And He Failed 

President Joe Biden inherited a nation poised for a tremendous post-COVID resurgence, requiring only mid-level competence to keep things on track. Unfortunately for America, he hasn’t been up to the task.

The biggest issue facing the nation for the past year obviously has been the coronavirus, which has killed more than 600,000 Americans, infected nearly 34 million, and forced the economy into a near standstill last year.


As he entered office, however, the good news for Biden was that multiple vaccines already had been developed and with doses ramping up, thanks to former President Trump’s Operation Warp Speed. The economy was rebounding, and millions of jobs had returned. What was required of the new president was to not screw things up.

But at the four-month mark of his administration, Biden has badly mismanaged things, contributing to a cluster of problems that are increasingly spiraling out of control. Punchbowl News, an inside-the-Beltway email newsletter, downplayed Biden’s predicaments as mere “brushfires,” as though they were minor headaches to be addressed without much concern. But the nation is facing serious problems either immediately or lurking around the corner.


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Judge Rules Christian College Must Comply with Biden’s ‘Anti-Discrimination’ Gender Order*


The executive order stipulates that “all persons should receive equal treatment under the law, no matter their gender identity or sexual orientation.”

Judge Roseann Ketchmark ruled against providing a temporary restraining order and a preliminary injunction to the Christian liberal-arts school Wednesday after an online hearing. She stated that the college would not be immune from litigation regarding claims of housing discrimination if it attempted to disregard the Biden regulation.

With the support of the legal-advocacy organization Alliance Defending Freedom (ADF), the school filed a lawsuit against the Biden administration, the Department of Housing and Urban Development, and other federal officials last month. The college subsequently asked for a jury trial. The suit stated that the order “requires private religious colleges to place biological males into female dormitories and to assign them as females’ roommates.”

The plaintiffs argued the Biden rule coerced colleges, despite their religious objections, to allow members of the opposite sex, who may identify as transgender, into “intimate spaces” such as dorm rooms, restrooms, and other formerly single-sex buildings on campus or risk financial penalty for non-compliance.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Wants To Spy on American Bank Accounts*


*Biden tax plan would cull financial data on masses of law-abiding, tax-compliant Americans.* In the name of catching tax dodgers, the Biden administration is seeking serious snooping rights to oversee all American bank accounts and payment apps. "Instead of promising a chicken in every pot, Biden's plan promises an auditor at every kitchen table," commented Sen. Chuck Grassley (R–Iowa).

Under President Joe Biden's proposal, 87,000 new IRS employees would be hired and everyone could expect more scrutiny of the flow of money to and from their financial accounts.

As it stands now, the government gets alerted to most income when the payer reports it to the IRS. If someone comes into money and the payer doesn't report it to the IRS, the person paid is supposed to report this income—no matter how small—but it's difficult for the IRS to know if they do not do so. Estimates suggest that "opaque" income sources have a misreporting rate of 55 percent.

​Biden would change this, putting thousands of new IRS agents in charge of monitoring how much money goes into and out of individual bank accounts and payment service providers (like Paypal and Venmo) each year and investigating people whose cash flow doesn't match what they report as income.


----------



## Hijinx

With the interest the bank is paying you may as wel;l put your money in jars and plant it in the back yard anyway.
People will just stop using banks , and buy a good safe at home.
Something many are already doing.

It really makes no sense to put savings in the bank.


----------



## Gilligan

Hijinx said:


> With the interest the bank is paying you may as wel;l put your money in jars and plant it in the back yard anyway.
> People will just stop using banks , and buy a good safe at home.
> Something many are already doing.
> 
> It really makes no sense to put savings in the bank.


That’s great, but the feds are also maneuvering to make our system cashless....


----------



## GURPS

*High Steaks for U.S. Agriculture: Biden's Climate Goals Collide With the Reality of the Meat Industry*



But policy will soon be in the hands of people like this.

“There’s simply too much meat and dairy being produced right now for any of those small tweaks to get the emissions reductions that we need,” says Stephanie Feldstein, population and sustainability director at the Center for Biological Diversity. “There are so many policies, from dietary guidelines to what school meals are reimbursed, to agricultural loans and government purchases, that are currently promoting overproduction of meat — and all of that needs to change.”

“Overproduction of meat” means meat that’s reasonably priced and available everywhere. So much for that, if Ms. Feldstein gets her way.

One way the FDA may attack meat producers is through the Clean Air Act.



> That’s why environmental advocates are pressing for more immediate action. More than two dozen groups petitioned the EPA last month to restrict greenhouse gases from large dairy and hog farms under the Clean Air Act, specifically operations with at least 500 cows or 1,000 hogs.
> Many such large operations are propped up by USDA’s guaranteed loans and other farm support programs, Ben Lillliston, director of rural strategies and climate change at the left-leaning Institute for Agriculture and Trade Policy, noted recently.



Greens have been pushing the “meat substitute” for 20 years and it has yet to catch on. That should tell you about America’s love of beef and why, unless the government forces cuts in production, veggie burgers will never replace hamburgers.


----------



## Hijinx

They want to do the same thing with meat that they are doing with gas and fuel.
Make it so hard to get and so expensive that Americans will be forced to use their alternatives.

This is what Biden voters asked for, and they and us  will be getting it ---in spades.


----------



## my-thyme

I'm gonna start buying local. More expensive, but hopefully will give the locals raising meat more incentive to keep raising meat. 

Big Plus, it tastes better.


----------



## Gilligan

my-thyme said:


> I'm gonna start buying local. *More expensive,*



?...That's certainly not been our experience. We've been paying $3.75/pound (hung weight) for local Black Angus for quite a few years, delivered to our door shrink wrapped and frozen.


----------



## my-thyme

Gilligan said:


> ?...That's certainly not been our experience. We've been paying $3.75/pound (hung weight) for local Black Angus for quite a few years, delivered to our door shrink wrapped and frozen.


True, if you buy the entire side.

If you just stop weekly at the farmer's markets that sell meat, ie Hermanville, more expensive per pound.

I'm'a start saving my pennies and get a side of beef, now that I have a HUGE freezer!

PS...info please.....


----------



## Grumpy

Not sure if this has been posted...


----------



## GURPS

*WATCH: Joe Biden Completely Devolves Into Rambling Incoherence in Yet Another Appearance*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden looks abroad for electric vehicle metals, in blow to US miners*


U.S. President Joe Biden will rely on ally countries to supply the bulk of the metals needed to build electric vehicles and focus on processing them domestically into battery parts, part of a strategy designed to placate environmentalists, two administration officials with direct knowledge told Reuters.

The plans will be a blow to U.S. miners who had hoped Biden would rely primarily on domestically sourced metals, as his campaign had signaled last autumn, to help fulfill his ambitions for a less carbon-intensive economy.

Rather than focus on permitting more U.S. mines, Biden's team is more focused on creating jobs that process minerals domestically into electric vehicle (EV) battery parts, according to the people.

Such a plan would help cut U.S. reliance on industry leader China for EV materials while also enticing unions with manufacturing work and, in theory, reduce pandemic-fueled unemployment.




Two Stacks Biden Continues favoring China and US Environmentalists over US Workers


----------



## stgislander

Miners are supposed to learn to code.  Duh!!!


----------



## herb749

I did see he's going to meet with Putin next month. He will shake his hand and let Harris do the rest .


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> I did see he's going to meet with Putin next month. He will shake his hand and let Harris do the rest .


I doubt she'll be there too.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> I doubt she'll be there too.


She'll be there, but below camera frame in front of Vlad!


----------



## stgislander

jrt_ms1995 said:


> She'll be there, but below camera frame in front of Vlad!


Didn't think POTUS and VPOTUS travelled together.

That will be Nancy's big chance to take them both out.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> Didn't think POTUS and VPOTUS travelled together.


They don't; just a joke. What would she be doing that would have her below the camera frame focused on Putin?


----------



## GURPS

*Homeland Security chief says he wants to make 'significant changes' to ICE as agents complain Biden has stopped them from doing their job*


However, the Democrat told The Washington Post that he has no plans to abolish ICE, instead saying he wants to 'reorient' the agency.   

'I really want to elevate all of the other work [ICE] does and also ensure that its civil immigration work is well-focused in the service of the national security and public safety mission,' he stated. 

 However, Mayorkas' statement seem at odds with ICE employees who told The Post that Biden's new policies have effectively stopped them from doing their jobs.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Officials Shut Down State Department Investigation Into Wuhan Lab Leak Theory*


Turns out that was a good question to ask. Because now there are reports that Joe Biden actually shut down an investigation into that very question.

There’s a new CNN story out that breaks that bombshell news. But it looks like someone knew this information would be leaking out soon and this is part of the effort to soft-pedal the termination of the investigation.

The inquiry was launched in the State Department last fall under President Donald Trump to look into the origin of the pandemic and the leak theory. But the Biden folks cut the leak inquiry this spring. Here comes the spin as to the why.


> But the inquiry quickly became mired in internal discord amid concerns that it was part of a broader politicized effort by the Trump administration to blame China and cherry-pick facts to prove a theory.
> The decision to terminate the inquiry, which was run primarily out of the State Department’s arms control and verification bureau, was made after Biden officials were briefed on the team’s draft findings in February and March of this year, a State Department spokesperson said. Questions were raised about the legitimacy of the findings and the project was deemed to be an ineffective use of resources, explained a source familiar with the decision.
> Sources involved in the Trump-era inquiry rejected criticisms over the quality of their work and told CNN their objective had been to examine scientific research and information from the US intelligence community which backed the lab leak theory and shone more light on how it could have emerged in the lab.




Two Stacks Covering for CCP


----------



## GURPS

*Resign or be fired: President Biden purges white male Trump nominees from the US Commission of Fine Arts*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Of course Biden isn't doing this. He is not capable of looking into this insignificant agency which  is low on the totem pole and going after it's leadership. Someone else found a Trump appointee in an innocuous job and is giving it to a democrat supporter.
Biden is being used. he is a mental case who cannot tie his own shoes and is being used by those surrounding him .

He hasn't had an original thought in the last year.

Democrats who voted for this smelly old turd should be embarrassed to admit it.
How much longer will we have to watch this man sink into the swamp of dementia before we get the  California slut placed in charge.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Blames Black Vaccine Hesitancy on Tuskegee Airmen Training Program*


“By the way, many of the older members of that community had memories of experimentation on black Americans that were not told about, like what happened, with the, you know, Tuskegee airmen and all those tests,” Biden said. “And so there was a great reluctance.”




Biden spoke about vaccine hesitancy in the black community during an interview with YouTube star Jackie Aina.

But the Tuskegee Flight Training Program was focused on testing and proving the ability of black Americans to fight in combat, not medical experimentation.

Biden was likely trying to refer to U.S. Government Public health officials experimenting on black Americans with the “Tuskegee Study of Untreated Syphilis in the Negro Male.” The government study, beginning in 1932, recruited 600 black Americans to study syphilis but scientists did not treat them while they suffered the effects of the disease.

That program was exposed by the Associated Press in 1972 and finally shut down, prompting government hearings. The infamous program prompted the black community to be suspicious of public health officials, contributing to their reluctance to get treatments developed and promoted by the government.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Collabs With Makeup YouTuber Manny MUA To Push Vaccines: It’s Your ‘Obligation’ To Get The Shot*




President Joe Biden this week collaborated with makeup YouTuber Manny MUA to promote the COVID-19 vaccines, referring to the jab as an “obligation” for all Americans, including young people.

Manny MUA, real name Manny Gutierrez, prefaced the video by telling his followers that he’s not trying to pressure them into getting the vaccine.

“Whether you guys want to get it or not, that’s up to your prerogative, for sure,” Manny said, adding, “America: land of the free will; you guys can do whatever the heck you want to do. Of course, I am pro-vaccine.”

The Biden administration has taken a different tone. Last month, President Biden notably posted a tweet telling Americans that they have to get vaccinated if they ever want to remove their masks. Moreover, during the collaboration with Manny, POTUS said it is Americans’ “obligation” to get the vaccine, including even young and healthy Americans.


----------



## Grumpy

That darn Biden!!  









						Videos: Biden Wanders Away From Podium Mid-Presser Then Says That Every Single Hospital Bed Will Be Occupied By An Alzheimer’s Patient In 15 Years – Right Journalism
					

President Joe Biden’s $6 trillion budget proposal for next year would run a $1.8 trillion federal government deficit despite a




					www.rightjournalism.com


----------



## Sneakers

I'd laugh if it weren't so sad and pathetic.


----------



## Kyle

Is anyone taking bets on the date of the first White House silver alert?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Is anyone taking bets on the date of the first White House silver alert?


I don't think he can figure out the latch on the fence.


----------



## Grumpy

Sneakers said:


> I'd laugh if it weren't so sad and pathetic.


Won't be long before we see a Prez Harris


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> Won't be long before we see a Prez Harris


Dunno...they may play this out as long as they can.  As long as the attention is on him, it's not on her.


----------



## Clem72

Grumpy said:


> That darn Biden!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos: Biden Wanders Away From Podium Mid-Presser Then Says That Every Single Hospital Bed Will Be Occupied By An Alzheimer’s Patient In 15 Years – Right Journalism
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden’s $6 trillion budget proposal for next year would run a $1.8 trillion federal government deficit despite a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rightjournalism.com



That's basically the equivalent of TDS, Biden Derangement Syndrome. The dude took two steps to the side, not even half of his body exited from behind the podium, and didn't even pause in the sentence he was uttering.  That's not wandering away, he wasn't confused in this moment.  It looked like he was turning to engage the audience on the side, or perhaps doing a move most men are familiar with (two steps to separate your sweaty sac from your leg).


----------



## Grumpy

Nice try


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*April Inflation Surged To Highest Level In Decades As Biden Set To Unveil $6T Budget*


Larry Summers, a former official in the Clinton and Obama administrations, warned that Biden is “overdoing it” and that “the sense of serenity and complacency being projected by the economic policymakers, that this is all something that can easily be managed, is misplaced.”

“We’re taking very substantial risks on the inflation side,” Summers said. “The Fed’s idea used to be that it removed the punchbowl before the party got good. Now, the Fed’s doctrine is that it will only remove the punchbowl after it sees some people staggering around drunk.”

The new figures come as President Joe Biden is set to unveil a massive $6 trillion federal budget on Friday that will face a tough uphill battle in Congress.

“Under the proposal, debt as a percentage of annual gross domestic product would within a few years exceed the level at the end of World War II and climb to 117% of GDP by the end of 2031” The Wall Street Journal reported. “That would be up from about 100% this year.”

Top lawmakers have already sounded the alarm this week about Biden’s proposed $6 trillion in spending with Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) saying, “If you think inflation is bad now, wait until Biden spends $6 trillion that we don’t have.”


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> That's basically the equivalent of TDS, Biden Derangement Syndrome. The dude took two steps to the side, not even half of his body exited from behind the podium, and didn't even pause in the sentence he was uttering.  That's not wandering away, he wasn't confused in this moment.  It looked like he was turning to engage the audience on the side, or perhaps doing a move most men are familiar with (two steps to separate your sweaty sac from your leg).


So it is your contention that Pres Houseplant is a sharp individual.. Got it.


----------



## Hijinx

Gilligan said:


> So it is your contention that Pres Houseplant is a sharp individual.. Got it.



Clem could be right , I bet those depends are pretty hot and would cause you to have a sweaty sack.


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> So it is your contention that Pres Houseplant is a sharp individual.. Got it.



Not what I said. What I said was pretending taking two shorts steps to the side is "wandering away from the podium", while he was literally still behind the podium, is idiocy.  Just like when the left takes something that Trump said as an obvious joke and pretended it was literal, or if he made a jerking arm movement it was mocking a member of the press with a handicap, or if he took a drink with both hands it was because he was too infirm to use one. 

Biden might be 2 steps away from being a jibbering idiot, but it wasn't these particular two steps.


----------



## RoseRed

Creepy Sippy Cup Joe...

Watch: Joe Biden Comments on Little Girls Hair, Age Mid-Speech (breitbart.com)


----------



## Grumpy

Clem72 said:


> Not what I said. What I said was pretending taking two shorts steps to the side is "wandering away from the podium", while he was literally still behind the podium, is idiocy.  Just like when the left takes something that Trump said as an obvious joke and pretended it was literal, or if he made a jerking arm movement it was mocking a member of the press with a handicap, or if he took a drink with both hands it was because he was too infirm to use one.
> 
> Biden might be 2 steps away from being a jibbering idiot, but it wasn't these particular two steps.


Or when someone deflects to a dumb headline but ignores the actual video showing his sharpness(not) in other areas. You're a good soldier


----------



## Clem72

Grumpy said:


> Or when someone deflects to a dumb headline but ignores the actual video showing his sharpness(not) in other areas. You're a good soldier



Alright retard, if you can't tell by now that I am not on the liberal team then you have gone full retard. Just because I wasn't a fan of Trump, and I recognize an obvious hatchet job of an article doesn't make me a soldier. Don't bother responding, you are now the second person I have ever put on ignore.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> So it is your contention that Pres Houseplant is a sharp individual.. Got it.


America went from Trump to Gump.


----------



## phreddyp

Clem72 said:


> Alright retard, if you can't tell by now that I am not on the liberal team then you have gone full retard. Just because I wasn't a fan of Trump, and I recognize an obvious hatchet job of an article doesn't make me a soldier. Don't bother responding, you are now the second person I have ever put on ignore.


It's NOT all about Trump it's about his policies .  I wasn't his greatest fan for the man but I did agree with most of his policies. Therefore in my opinion he was the greatest  president in my 66 years hands down !


----------



## Grumpy

Clem72 said:


> Alright retard, if you can't tell by now that I am not on the liberal team then you have gone full retard. Just because I wasn't a fan of Trump, and I recognize an obvious hatchet job of an article doesn't make me a soldier. Don't bother responding, you are now the second person I have ever put on ignore.


Spoken like a true RINO, little lame on the name calling but my job here is done


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Clem72 said:


> ... or perhaps doing a move most men are familiar with (two steps to separate your sweaty sac from your leg).


I just reach down and make adjustments.


----------



## Clem72

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I just reach down and make adjustments.


On national television? Guess it's no worse than sniffing hair.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Can’t Stop Quoting History’s Greatest Murderer, But The Media Are Silent About It*


Joe Biden has always had a plagiarism problem. Now, he can’t stop stealing the words of one of history’s greatest monsters: Chinese Communist dictator Mao Tse-tung.

Over the last year, Biden has repeatedly quoted the same phrase in numerous contexts without crediting Mao — and the legacy media have had nothing to say about it.

The most recent example of Biden’s Mao jones came at the 140th commencement of the U.S. Coast Guard on May 19, moments after botching a quotation he stole from Ronald Reagan. While alternating between boring and insulting the graduates, Biden told the graduates:


> _We need to see more women at the highest levels of command.  We have to make sure that women have the chance to succeed and th- — thrive throughout their careers.  There’s a saying that we use in a different context — a Chinese saying that says, “Women hold up half the world.” It’s an absolutely stupid position not to make sure they represent at least half of what we do. _


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Clem72 said:


> On national television? Guess it's no worse than sniffing hair.


Yes, every time I've been on national television I've done this; shows I'm a real man of the people!


----------



## GURPS

*Report: Joe Biden’s DHS May Bring Deported Illegal Aliens Back to U.S.*


The open borders lobby shared a plan with the Biden administration to bring illegal aliens deported by former President Donald Trump’s administration back to the U.S., according to the Associated Press (AP). More than 935,000 illegal aliens were deported by the Trump administration.

The plan, open borders activists with the corporate-backed National Immigrant Justice Center suggest, could be done through executive order by Biden and create an office inside DHS that allows deported illegal aliens to submit requests to return to the U.S.
The AP reports:


> The plan asks the government to take into account factors like people who were eligible for legal status and had applied before being deported or those who have compelling circumstances.
> The proposal has been shared with White House staff, the group said. It plans to invite Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas to discuss the proposal and include a letter signed by 75 immigrants’ rights organizations supporting the plan.
> A White House spokesperson referred questions about the proposal to the Department of Homeland Security, which did not immediately respond.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden: Black Entrepreneurs Just As Capable As Whites ‘But They Don’t Have Lawyers’ Or ‘Accountants’*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

And the majority of the "black community" will stand up and cheer, "That's right Uncle Joe."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Such a stunningly overt display of naked racism....and yet Dems still get the vast majority of black votes.  I simply don't get it....


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Such a stunningly overt display of naked racism....and yet Dems still get the vast majority of black votes.  I simply don't get it....


Yes, but it's "Democratic-Racism."

Like "Democratic-Socialism" it has a candy coating.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Yes, but it's "Democratic-Racism."
> 
> Like "Democratic-Socialism" it has a candy coating.


That candy coating is starting to wear thin, revealing the bitter pill within.


----------



## Toxick

"Young black entrepreneurs are just as capable of succeeding as normal entrepreneurs. But they don't have the... you know - the things"


----------



## phreddyp

Gilligan said:


> Such a stunningly overt display of naked racism....and yet Dems still get the vast majority of black votes.  I simply don't get it....


What don't you get ? LBJ's great society has paid for their votes since the sixties . Handouts are like heroin a tough habit to quit and we all know that folks vote their pocketbooks.


----------



## Hijinx

The proof is in the pudding.
If they are capable they will succeed.
Many have.

The rest are blaming their failures on Whitey.


----------



## herb749

I bet he was winging that not reading from what was written for him. Its the old racist coming out of him.


----------



## herb749

Toxick said:


> "Young black entrepreneurs are just as capable of succeeding as normal entrepreneurs. But they don't have the... you know - the things"



Does he count rap music ones in that group .? Its most of what they have.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's War on U.S. Energy Continues, This Time in Alaska*



"The Department of the Interior today suspended all activities related to the implementation of the Coastal Plain Oil and Gas Leasing Program in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge pending completion of a comprehensive analysis under the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA)," Interior released a statement late Tuesday. "The Department is notifying lessees that it is suspending oil and gas leases in the Arctic Refuge, pending the review, to determine whether the leases should be reaffirmed, voided, or subject to additional mitigation measures."

"Under the previous administration, the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) established and began administering an oil and gas program in the Coastal Plain of the Arctic Refuge. After the BLM prepared the “Coastal Plain Oil and Gas Leasing Program Environmental Impact Statement” (EIS) under NEPA, the BLM held a lease sale on January 6, 2021, and subsequently issued 10-year leases on nine tracts covering more than 430,000 acres," the statement continues. "On Day One, President Biden issued Executive Order 13990, directing the Interior Department to review oil and gas activity in the Arctic Refuge. After conducting the required review, the Department identified defects in the underlying Record of Decision supporting the leases, including the lack of analysis of a reasonable range of alternatives in the EIS conducted under NEPA."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

You had your chance to support Trump, but you didn't because he sent out mean tweets.  

Reap what you sow Lisa... reap what you sow.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden administration squeezing suburbs out of existence with zoning laws*


Critics claim the federal government's plan would change the landscape of towns and cities across the country and torpedo the American dream.
"The Biden plan’s backers are hypocrites," former New York Lt. Gov. Betsy McCaughey said. "Biden himself owns a four-acre lakefront home in upscale Greenville, Delaware, where there is absolutely no public housing, affordable housing, or rentals that accept housing vouchers. And don’t expect any to be built next door to the Bidens."
She added that Biden "has always had a passion for stately homes and swanky addresses, even buying a 10,000-square-foot mansion that once belonged to the DuPont family, of 19th-century gunpowder wealth. Not exactly the sort of housing setup you’d associate with 'Scranton Joe.'"
Regulating land use and zoning has largely been a function of local government. Critics claim that the Biden administration is now dangling millions of dollars in front of cash-strapped local governments in order to pressure them to change.
"I live in Irving, Texas, or as the leftists in Biden's administration would call it, sprawl," Rep. Beth Van Duyne, a Texas Republican, said. "If you live in a home that dares to have a yard, trees, space between you and a neighbor, and you work hard to pay a mortgage, you are likely a target."
Van Duyne, who was the mayor of Irvine from 2011 to 2017, added that exclusionary zoning is "nothing more than a smokescreen to eliminate single-family zoning and break the burbs."


----------



## GURPS

*‘Defense Is Not A Biden Administration Priority’: Defense Experts Examine Biden’s Focus Shifting*


Speaking with host Mackenzie Eaglen of AEI, former Acting Undersecretary of Defense Comptroller Elaine McCusker said bluntly, “Defense is not a Biden administration priority, and there is an attempt to redesign what constitutes a national security investment, to divert defense funds to non-Corps activities.”

“Why do I say this?” she continued. “We got previews of this fact with the international security guidance earlier this year, which actually didn’t terribly focus on defense; and in early April, with the discretionary budget top-lines. For example, the OMB press release did not even mention defense.”

Citing statistics to show the direction the Biden administration was taking, she said. “And defense was the only federal function to not even keep pace with inflation. While domestic agencies went up by 16%, including a 41% increase for the Department of Education, also of note, the only federal agency to take a cut, at 10% was the Corps of Engineers.”




DEFENSE Is Never a Dem Priority


----------



## GURPS

*GOP Legislators Demand DOJ Answer For Russia Hoaxer Susan Hennessey’s Appointment*

JUNE 3, 2021 By Jordan Davidson

Republican Reps. Jim Jordan, Andy Biggs, and Mike Johnson penned a letter to Attorney General Merrick Garland opposing President Joe Biden’s appointment of Russian collusion hoaxer Susan Hennessey to the National Security Division citing “concerns about potential political bias and perceived conflicts of interest.”

Shortly before her appointment, Hennessey deleted hundreds of tweets boosting lies about the Trump administration and the GOP.

“The Justice Department must ensure all NSD employees—and especially those in senior positions—demonstrate objectivity, impartiality, and fairness in all national security matters. Ms. Hennessey’s prejudiced statements and her effort to erase her past comments show that she cannot meet this important standard,” the letter states.

In addition to being a “partisan critic of Republicans,” the GOP legislators noted that she willingly boosted Christopher Steele, who authored the discredited Steele dossier, as a “person whose work intelligence professionals take seriously.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Truly a form of mind-f**k that’s difficult to stomach’: Gad Saad DISMANTLES Biden and his ‘white supremacy is the greatest threat against US’ rhetoric*


Joe Biden seems to think the greatest threat facing the US is white supremacy.
Yeah, we know.

It’s stupid.

And to be fair, we’re pretty sure Biden doesn’t ‘think’ much about anything these days and is really nothing more than some sort of Botox-filled puppet spouting lines someone else is feeding him. Klain? Obama? Who knows for sure but this rhetoric (and yes, that’s all it is) is not only divisive but possibly dangerous. Russia, Iran, China … you know they just laugh their as*es off at Biden babbling about white supremacy and pretending Black Americans can’t get accountants or attorneys.

_he really said that_

Gad Saad wrote an epic thread on Biden and as usual, it’s spot-on:


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Rips Trump For Doing The Same Thing The Obama Administration Did*





The president clearly wanted to put himself in a positive light compared to his predecessor, whose administration obtained reporters’ private contacts. Under President Trump, the Justice Department secretly surveilled four reporters from The New York Times (Matt Apuzzo, Adam Goldman, Eric Lichtblau, and Michael S. Schmidt); at least three reporters at The Washington Post (Adam Entous, Greg Miller, and Ellen Nakashima); and one reporter at CNN (Barbara Starr).

But Joe Biden’s record in the executive branch is hardly encouraging, whether as president or vice president.

The Obama administration snooped on five Associated Press reporters who broke a story about a foiled al-Qaeda plot in 2012, as well as their editor (Matt Apuzzo, Adam Goldman, Kimberly Dozier, Eileen Sullivan, Alan Fram, and editor Ted Bridis). You’ll note two of the names — Matt Apuzzo and Adam Goldman — are the _same _reporters whose surveillance Biden now calls “simply, simply wrong.”

To get their information, Obama grabbed records from 20 phone lines, including the reporters’ private numbers and the general AP number used by a total of 100 reporters in the House of Representatives.

The AP described the Obama-Biden administration’s actions as “serious interference with AP’s constitutional rights to gather and report the news.”
“There can be no possible justification for such an overbroad collection of the telephone communications of The Associated Press and its reporters,” AP CEO Gary Pruitt wrote in a letter to then-Attorney General (and self-described Obama “wingman”) Eric Holder.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Is Carrying Out the New 'War on Terror' Right Under Our Noses*


Biden has called for new laws against domestic terrorism, which would enable the federal government to continue its anti-terror tactics, but applied to American citizens who disagree with his leftist agenda.

Even in lieu of such laws, the Biden administration is already waging a new War on Terror that has largely flown under the radar. Last month, CNN reported that “the Biden administration is considering using outside firms to track extremist chatter by Americans online, an effort that would expand the government’s ability to gather intelligence but could draw criticism over surveillance of US citizens.”

Ironically, the same Democratic Party that spent last summer denouncing the police approved $1.9 billion in additional spending for Capitol security and police. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s (D-N.Y.) “Squad” had the power to stop the funding and give teeth to their “Defund the Police” agenda, but half of them instead voted “present,” ensuring the bill’s passage.

Perhaps most chilling, Democrats are demanding the return of due-process-free no-fly lists to crack down on “extremism.” Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) and House Homeland Security Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) demanded that the FBI ban January 6 rioters and other “domestic extremists” from air travel without any conviction of a crime and without a hearing to determine whether the prohibition is justified.

Thompson even demanded that the no-fly list include Sens. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Josh Hawley (R-Mo.), grounding two of the duly-elected members of the United States Senate for raising questions about an election in the same manner as Democrats did in 2017.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Slapped ‘Unprecedented’ Gag Order On Media Execs*


The Biden administration not only supported a secret legal effort to obtain the phone and email records of four New York Times reporters, but its Justice Department imposed a gag order on the Times “to shield it from public view” — a move the newspaper called “unprecedented” in journalistic history.

[clip]

McCraw called the order “stunning,” while Baquet noted the bipartisan nature of the email probe, which began “in the final 15 days of the Trump administration. And the Biden administration continued to pursue it. As I said before, it profoundly undermines press freedom.”

Such requests — launched to find out which administration officials leaked sensitive national security information to the media — amount to about one “case a year,” said Washington Post national security reporter Devlin Barrett. But the issuance of a gag order has reportedly never taken place before March.

“It’s completely unprecedented for the Justice Department to seek and obtain a gag order in a leak investigation,” Theodore J. Boutrous Jr., a lawyer who assisted the Times with its negotiations, told The Washington Post. “It adds insult to injury for the government to seek to muzzle the news organization fighting to protect its sources.”

The Times said it went public the moment the order was lifted on Friday. Strategic news decisions about releasing bad news just before the weekend are often derisively called the “Friday news dump.”Meanwhile, the Biden administration — echoing the Obama administration — released a statement saying it knew nothing about its own DOJ’s activities until the media publicized them.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Neglects To Commemorate D-Day, Tweets About Tulsa Massacre Instead




YOU can tell what is important by what they talk about


----------



## GURPS

*Trump Was Right: The Biden Administration Is Intent on Destroying the Suburbs*


So, the Biden administration wants people to move from apartments in dense urban areas to apartments in neighborhoods in the suburbs. Not apartments in suburban towns, which often have a decent selection of apartments and townhomes for rent. The administration wants apartment buildings in developments zoned for single-family homes. They will use grants and tax credits as the carrot and eventually pull highway funds through the Booker Amendment as a stick.

These are not the apartments often built in what is termed cradle-to-grave housing. Several developments in the Atlanta suburbs contain apartments, townhomes, single-family homes, and 55-and-over sections. They are planned communities where all residents use common areas, except for some reserved just for the active senior population. The Affirmatively Furthering Fair Housing Rule (AFFH), an Obama administration policy, has always called for high-density, low-income housing in the suburbs.


The Trump administration eliminated the rule, leaving zoning with state and local governments, as it should be. The change also eliminated the burdensome data collection required by the Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) to support the program. The insertion into the infrastructure bill appears to be a move to codify it into law, rather than just reinstating the rule administratively through HUD, where two new rules have already been proposed. One is the AFFH.

The second rule, the discriminatory effects standard, is premised on the same fiction that all equity policies are: disparate outcomes are evidence of discrimination. This lazy and inaccurate assumption leads to destructive policies all around, rather than dealing with the underlying causes of the identified disparities. The discriminatory effects standard bars seemingly neutral policies in lending, renting, and selling property. These may include requirements like minimum credit scores and security deposits. It is the same mentality that led to the sub-prime lending disaster.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Supports 'Guilty' Muslims, Ignores 'Innocent' Christians*


It is hypocritical for Biden to claim that he cares about the religious rights of “all” people — when he clearly means only “all Muslims.”  So, too, is it vexing to note that, unlike those whom he totally ignores — for example, the hundreds of millions of Christians currently being persecuted at the hands of Muslims — those Muslims whom he does mention as deserving protection are not exactly innocent.

Consider the three Muslim peoples he singled out: the Palestinians, the Uighurs in China, and the Rohingya in Burma. Far from trying to live peaceably with their non-Muslim neighbors, and like other Muslim populations living alongside or under the authority of non-Muslims, all three have been known to engage in hostile, subversive, and terroristic activities.

One need not dwell much on the well-documented scourge of Palestinian terrorism — primarily in the guise of Hamas and Hezb’allah — which, as is well known, is the root cause for conflict between Israel and the Palestinians.  But consider the other two lesser-known Muslim peoples.

The Rohingya of Burma have been committing the same sort of anti-infidel mayhem, violence, terrorism, and rape that one is accustomed to associating with “radical Islam” — though news of it seldom reaches the West. The main difference is that, unlike, say, the West, Burma has responded with uncompromising ruthlessness — thereby making it the “bad guy” in the media.  Consider the words of popular Buddhist leader Ashin Wirathu, whom the media refer to as the “Burmese bin Laden“: “You can be full of kindness and love, but you cannot sleep next to a mad dog,” says the monk in reference to Muslims: “I call them troublemakers, because they are troublemakers.”


----------



## GURPS

*WaPo Publisher: Biden DOJ Launching ‘Unprecedented Assault On American News Organizations’*


Fred Ryan wrote in his paper Sunday evening that the Biden Justice department not only kept pursuing Trump-era battles against reporters and outlets, but expanded them. Earlier this year, the Biden DOJ won a judge’s approval for a gag order against The New York Times, preventing the newspaper from publicly revealing its legal battle with the federal government over its reporters’ records. Ryan wrote:




> _After Biden took office, the department continued to pursue subpoenas for reporters’ email logs issued to Google, which operates the New York Times’ email systems, and it obtained a gag order compelling a Times attorney to keep silent about the fact that federal authorities were seeking to seize his colleagues’ records. Later, when the Justice Department broadened the number of those permitted to know about the effort, it barred Times executives from discussing the legal battle with the Times newsroom, including the paper’s top editor.
> This escalation, on Biden’s watch, represents an unprecedented assault on American news organizations and their efforts to inform the public about government wrongdoing._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Border Crisis Sinks To Worst Level In DHS History, Explodes 674% Over Last Year*


Democrat President Joe Biden’s crisis on the U.S.-Mexico border sank to new lows last month as U.S. law enforcement officials apprehended more illegal aliens trying to enter the U.S. than in any other month on record at the Department of Homeland Security, which was founded in 2002.

“In May 2021, CBP encountered 180,034 persons attempting entry along the Southwest Border,” U.S. Customs and Border Protection said in a statement. “Single adults continue to make up the majority of these encounters.”

The disastrous border numbers for last month represented a staggering 674% increase vs. May of 2020 when 23,237 illegal aliens were apprehended. Last month’s numbers were the worst numbers in more than two decades.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

Damn Trump.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> *WaPo Publisher: Biden DOJ Launching ‘Unprecedented Assault On American News Organizations’*
> 
> 
> Fred Ryan wrote in his paper Sunday evening that the Biden Justice department not only kept pursuing Trump-era battles against reporters and outlets, but expanded them. Earlier this year, the Biden DOJ won a judge’s approval for a gag order against The New York Times, preventing the newspaper from publicly revealing its legal battle with the federal government over its reporters’ records. Ryan wrote:



  Priceless.  One of the Dem's most faithful water carriers, complaining about the house plant's administration. They cannot escape responsiblity for helping make that happen.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden DOJ Amends Court Filing That Said It Would ‘Vigorously’ Defend Religious Freedom After LGBT Blowback *


The court filing, in relation to _Hunter v. the U.S. Department of Education_, said the DOJ can “vigorously” defend religious schools’ right to practice their beliefs without risk of losing funding. After pushback from activists, though, the department changed its wording in the filing, The Washington Post reported:


> _However, in a possible sign of the pressure on the administration, the Justice Department amended the document Wednesday, taking out the word “vigorously” to describe its defense of the religious exemption and retaining multiple uses of the word “adequate.”_


The department also “removed wording that said the Education Department and the Christian schools “share the same ‘ultimate objective’ … namely, to uphold the Religious Exemption as it is currently applied,'” the Post added.
The Post noted that some LGBT activists were “disturbed” by the filing, likely prompting the DOJ to amend their wording.

“What this means is that the government is now aligning itself with anti-LGBTQ hate in order to vigorously defend an exemption that everyone knows causes severe harm to LGBTQ students using taxpayer money,” complained Paul Carlos Southwick, director of the Religious Exemption Accountability Project. “It will make our case harder if the federal government plans to vigorously defend it like they have indicated.”

However, other activists seemed to acknowledge that the Biden administration was merely paying lip service, using the terminology as an effort to “block conservative religious groups from becoming parties to the lawsuit,” per the Post:



> _To others, including supporters of President Biden, the administration had no other option, since federal civil rights law regarding education — called Title IX — exempts religion. They noted the purpose of the department’s filing, which was to block conservative religious groups from becoming parties to the lawsuit, arguing the agency can defend the exemption on its own._





amazing such a small whiny percentage of the population wields so much power,


----------



## GURPS

*Do Liberals Know That Biden Is Keeping Illegals Separated from Their Families?*


I thought this was evil. I thought only Trump did this, despite being an Obama-era immigration policy. Families detained at the border are separated. This isn’t new. When Trump did it, it was draconian in the extreme. When Democrats do it, it’s ignored. The Guatemalan president said that the surge of migrants at the border is due to Biden’s family reunification promise, but that doesn’t appear to be the case. Thousands of kids are still waiting to be reunified with their families (via NY Post):




> Only seven migrant kids separated from their families by the Trump Administration’s “zero tolerance program” have been reunited with their relatives since President Joe Biden took office, the task force in charge of reunifications said.
> The task force released a 22-page progress report Tuesday during Vice President Kamala Harris’s trip to Central America that shows 2,127 kids are still waiting to be reunified with their families.
> The progress report was submitted to Biden last week.
> In a call with reporters, a senior DHS official said the Trump administration was to blame for the sluggish process because there’s “numerous errors and misinformation” in data kept by the former POTUS’s staff, NBC News reported.
> “No comprehensive interagency system was in place to separate parents and their migrant children,” the official said on the call.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s HHS Sec Grins As He Refuses To Say The Word ‘Mother’ Instead Of ‘Birthing People’*


When Lankford asked for a good definition of “birthing people,” Becerra was literally unable to say the word “mother,” instead grinning and responding,  “I don’t know how else to explain it to you other than” before his voice petered out.

Prior to that exchange, Lankford questioned Becerra about religious freedom, saying, “At your nomination hearing, you and I talked about the conscience and freedom, and freedom and faith, all those protections that are there. I was surprised to see the language in the budget; it stripped out much of that language that had existed in previous budgets about freedom of conscience, freedom of religion. And it also seems that you’re eliminating the Conscience and Religious Freedom Division. Is that true? In your budget, are you eliminating the Conscience and Religious Freedom Division?”

“We’re going to continue to do the work to protect the religious, civil, constitutional rights of all Americans under HHS’ purview, and we are going to be a solid organization through the Office of Civil Rights that we have to make sure we’re protecting everyone’s rights, including religious conscience rights,” Becerra protested.





It's like the intellectually ignorant have taken over the government


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Judge Halts Biden Administration Program That Discriminated Against White Farmers, Saying Lawsuit Could Be Successful*


*Judge William Griesbach ruled that the USDA’s “use of race-based criteria in the administration of the program violates their right to equal protection under the law.”*

Matt Herrick, a spokesman for the USDA, told NBC: “We respectfully disagree with this temporary order and USDA will continue to forcefully defend our ability to carry out this act of Congress and deliver debt relief to socially disadvantaged borrowers. When the temporary order is lifted, USDA will be prepared to provide the debt relief authorized by Congress.”

Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack told The Washington Post that the relief program was designed to help minority farmers.
“For generations, socially disadvantaged farmers have struggled to fully succeed due to systemic discrimination and a cycle of debt,” Vilsack told the outlet.

As Judge Griesbach pointed out, however, the program ignores the actual financial circumstances of applicants, as many white farmers also struggled during the pandemic, which is the basis for the forgiveness program.

“Aside from a summary of statistical disparities, defendants have no evidence of intentional discrimination by the USDA in the implementation of the recent agriculture subsidies and pandemic relief efforts,” Griesbach wrote, noting that the policy was “a loan-forgiveness program purportedly intended to provide economic relief to disadvantaged individuals without actually considering the financial circumstances of the applicant.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Climate Change Stance Exposes A Delusional Administration 


Biden has been more focused on appeasing the far-left wing of the party that thinks we will drop dead if we don’t start devouring insects or buying exorbitant electric cars. To the administration, killing jobs over climate orders, joining a costly international agreement, offering climate change as infrastructure, touting trillion-dollar federal plans, and appointing John Kerry as a climate envoy with no scientific experience are all deemed as more pertinent than any legitimate threats.

Even the U.S. Army has joined the energy bandwagon, releasing a memo titled “U.S. Army: Addressing Climate Change Threats” that states climate change is a “serious threat to U.S. National security interests and defense objectives” and “The Army has a lot to be proud of, yet there is a lot of work to continue to operate efficiently across extreme weather and climate conditions.”

Still, data indicates climate change is not the threat that members of the Democratic Party claim it is. As energy expert Marc Morano pointed out to the Federalist in March, “The alleged ‘climate emergency’ is merely a premise for achieving the political goals that the left has sought for decades.” The aim? Expanding the role of government until it has been involuntarily injected into our homes. And as long as the left operates in a vacuum of idealism and denial, it will continue to hurt the American people.

It is no wonder Biden joked to the troops and said, “I keep forgetting I’m president.” It’s long past time for him to start remembering.


----------



## GURPS

*6 Takeaways From Biden’s G7 Speech: From Fulfilling A ‘$40 Trillion Need’ In Other Nations To Gaffes*



*1. Biden’s “top priorities” were focusing on doing more for other countries while speaking in woke terms:*

“Ending the pandemic and maintaining robust support for an equitable, inclusive global economic recovery were the top priorities of our nations as we got together. We know we can’t achieve one without the other; that is, we have to deal with the pandemic and — in order to be able to deal with economic recovery, which — as we’re doing in the States, but we committed that we’re going to do more for the rest of the world as well.”
“The fact is that we — the U.S. contribution is the foundation — the foundation to work out how we’re going to deal with the 100 nations that are poor and having trouble finding vaccines and having trouble dealing with reviving their economies if they were, in the first place, in good shape.”

*2. Biden committed to helping fill a $40 trillion need to build infrastructure in other counties. 

3. Biden attacked the use of fossil fuels. 

4. Biden insulted the words of the Declaration of Independence, saying they sounded “corny.”* 


We’re unique as a country. We’re built on — we’re unique in a sense that we’re not based on ethnicity or geography or religion; we’re one nation that said we organized on an idea: “We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men and women are created equal.” It sounds corny, but it’s real.

*5. Biden said that he would be open to handing people inside the U.S. over to the Russian government.* 

*6. Biden repeatedly made embarrassing gaffes in front on the world stage.*

Biden repeatedly mixed up Syria and Libya.
Biden repeatedly called COVAX, an initiative aimed at supplying the world with vaccines, “COVID.” The White House made adjustments to the official transcript of Biden’s speech to reflect that he repeatedly got the name wrong.
Biden, at a separate G7 event, was laughed at by world leaders after British Prime Minister Boris Johnson had to remind Biden of something that he just happened moments prior.


----------



## GURPS

*World Leaders Laugh At Biden After Boris Johnson Has To Remind Biden Of Something That Just Happened*



Sky News posted the clip on social media, which showed Johnson introducing world leaders who had just joined the event. In the clip, Johnson introduced South African President Cyril Ramaphosa, who was the only black leader in the room, and, after Johnson introduced him, Biden introduced the president of South Africa and pointed at him in a manner that suggested that he did not know that he had just been introduced.

“… to say how pleased I am to welcome those who have just joined us in some pretty spectacular weather,” Johnson said. “With them, Prime Minister Modi, President Ramaphosa, President Moon …”

“And the president of South Africa,” Biden interjected.

“And the president of South Africa as I said early on,” Johnson responded.

“Oh, you did?” Biden asked.

The room erupted in laughter.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Woke Defense Sec. Lloyd Austin Could Learn a Few Things From Silicon Valley CEOs Vowing to Steer Clear of Politics*


Bombshell allegations are coming from members of the military suggesting that Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin will be responsible for the degradation of the most powerful military on earth if he doesn’t change course immediately. Sen. Tom Cotton (R-Ark.) and Rep. Dan Crenshaw (R-Texas) recently fired up a site for whistleblowers to describe military training and activities based on critical theories and they have already received hundreds of reports.


During an Armed Services Committee hearing, Cotton shared some of what military members submitted. From my colleague Tyler O’Neil:


> “One Marine told us that military history training session was replaced with mandatory training on police brutality, white privilege, and systemic racism. He reported that several officers are now leaving his unit citing that training,” the senator reported.
> “Another servicemember told us that their unit was required to read _White Fragility_ by Robin DiAngelo which claims, and this is a quote, ‘white people raised in Western society are


Austin should note that the military is a government employer. All of the training cited by Cotton is in direct violation of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and all associated regulations through the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC). The Pentagon is certainly not exempt from these statutes and regulations and should cease this type of activity immediately on that basis alone.


----------



## Kyle

In Honor Of Pride Month, Biden Announces He Will Also Sniff Men's Hair
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—In a televised address this week, President Biden voiced support for the LGBTQ community and promised to honor them with a commitment to not only sniff women's hair, but also men's hair.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Ken King

GURPS said:


> Biden Continues Fossil Fuel Crackdown, Plans To Suspend New Oil Drilling Permits On Federal Land, Report Says
> 
> Biden is prepared to suspend issuing new drilling permits to oil companies for wells on federal land indefinitely while the Department of the Interior conducts a review of oil development’s impact on climate change, according to The Wall Street Journal. While federal land only accounts for about 9% of onshore U.S. oil production, Biden’s order will have an outsized impact on states such as New Mexico where the federal government controls about a third of the state.
> 
> Many view the new moratorium as a significant step towards Biden fulfilling his campaign promise to end oil drilling on federal land and offshore, according to WSJ. Critics have pointed out that multiple times during the campaign, Biden and his team promised he would “not ban fracking.”
> 
> On Biden’s first day in office, interim Interior Secretary Scott de la Vega issued an order freezing new oil and gas drilling permits on federal land for 60 days. The limited order brought stiff blowback from officials in New Mexico as well as leaders of the Ute Indian Tribe in Utah, which is nearly two-thirds owned by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here comes more foreign wars and $ 5.00 gsal gasoline ....


And the court says - not so fast Joe as it grants injunctive relief -  https://ago.wv.gov/Documents/2021.06 Injunction.pdf


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Asks Americans to Report ‘Potentially’ Radicalized Friends and Family*


“We will work to improve public awareness of federal resources to address concerning or threatening behavior before violence occurs,” the official said.

The official cited the Department of Homeland Security’s “If you see something say something” campaign to help stop radical Islamic terror as a domestic possibility.

“This involves creating contexts in which those who are family members or friends or co-workers know that there are pathways and avenues to raise concerns and seek help for those who they have perceived to be radicalizing and potentially radicalizing towards violence,” the official said.

Biden began his presidency with a stark warning in his inauguration speech about the “rise in political extremism, white supremacy, domestic terrorism that we must confront and we will defeat.” On June 1, Biden described the threat from “white supremacy” as the “most lethal threat to the homeland today.”

The Biden administration said it would also work with large technology companies on “increased information sharing” to help combat radicalization.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Erupts At Reporter For Asking About Putin: ‘Where The Hell, What Do You Do All The Time?’*



“Why are you so confident he’ll change his behavior, Mr. President?” Collins asked.

“I’m not confident he’ll change his behavior,” Biden erupted. “Where the hell — what do you do all the time? When did I say I was confident?”

“I said …what I said was, let’s get it straight, I said what will change their behavior is if the rest of the world reacts to them and it diminishes their standing in the world,” he continued. “I am not confident of anything. I am just stating the facts.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden DOE Flips Title IX on Its Head to Force Transgender Orthodoxy on America's Schools*


The Department of Education (DOE) under President Joe Biden announced that it would reverse the Trump administration policy on Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972. The Biden DOE will effectively flip the meaning of “sex” on its head, determining that “discrimination on the basis of sex” includes discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation and gender identity. This means the DOE sanctions transgender invasions of women’s private spaces and women’s sports in schools, which arguably violate Title IX.

Education Secretary Miguel Cardona defended the new policy by referencing the Supreme Court case _Bostock v. Clayton County_ (2020), in which the Court ruled that discrimination on the basis of “sex” in a 1964 civil rights law included discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation and gender identity. Justice Samuel Alito condemned this notion — which Congress and the president could not have even conceived in 1964 — as “preposterous.”

“The Supreme Court has upheld the right for LGBTQ+ people to live and work without fear of harassment, exclusion, and discrimination – and our LGBTQ+ students have the same rights and deserve the same protections,” Cardona said in a statement on Wednesday. “I’m proud to have directed the Office for Civil Rights to enforce Title IX to protect all students from all forms of sex discrimination. Today, the Department makes clear that all students—including LGBTQ+ students—deserve the opportunity to learn and thrive in schools that are free from discrimination.”


----------



## GURPS

*Viral Photo Shows Biden SCOLDED By France, Other Countries LAUGHING At U.S Over Biden's Broken Brain*


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Viral Photo Shows Biden SCOLDED By France, Other Countries LAUGHING At U.S Over Biden's Broken Brain*





Wait, I thought the media praised everything he did there.    Did they leave a bunch of stuff out .?


----------



## Hijinx

What is even worse if if Joe was replaced tomorrow we get something worse.


----------



## GURPS

*Top Obama Ethics Official Rages: Biden’s Actions ‘A Real F* You’ To U.S., He’s A ‘F*ing Failure’*


The official made the remarks in response to a report from The Washington Post about how numerous top Biden aides have received “coveted jobs” in the Biden administration.

“I’m sorry, I know some folks don’t like hearing any criticism of him. But this royally sucks,” Walter Shaub, the former director of the Office of Government Ethics, wrote on Twitter. “I’m disgusted. A lot of us worked hard to tee him up to restore ethics to government and believed the promises. This is a a real ‘f— you’ to us—and government ethics.”

“Pathetic!” Shaub continued. “The responses from people who spent 4 years complaining the other side was putting party over country are pathetic. They sound just like MAGAs. The jobs went to privileged kiddos with mommies & daddies who cozied up to POTUS. Nepotism is illegal.”

“EVEN THE F-ING HEAD OF PRESIDENTIAL PERSONNEL, WHO IS SUPPOSED TO BE KEEPING THEM HONEST, HAS A CHILD WHO’S A RECENT COLLEGE GRAD WORKING IN THE ADMINISTRATION,” Shaub raged. “AND THE SPOUSE OF THE WHITE HOUSE CHIEF OF STAFF, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. This is ridiculous. What a f—ing failure.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden DOJ: Preventing Males From Competing 'Does Nothing' to Protect 'Athletic Opportunities for Girls'*


“The United States has a significant interest in ensuring that all students, including students who are transgender, can participate in an educational environment free of unlawful discrimination and that the proper legal standards are applied to claims under Title IX and the Equal Protection Clause,” the DOJ claims in a “statement of interest” supporting a challenge to the West Virginia law protecting women’s sports, the _Daily Mail_ reported.

“A state law that limits or denies a particular class of people’s ability to participate in public, federally funded educational programs and activities solely because their gender identity does not match their sex assigned at birth violates both Title IX and the Equal Protection Clause,” the DOJ argues.

The DOJ filed a similar brief in Arkansas, arguing that it is unconstitutional for that state to ban experimental transgender “treatments” for minors.

The Biden DOJ threw its weight behind court challenges from the American Civil Liberties Union and other pro-transgender groups challenging the state laws. The briefs claim that the laws violate the Equal Protection Clause of the 14th Amendment.

In the West Virginia case, the Biden DOJ claimed that Republican officials “legislated based on misconceptions and over broad assumptions” about biological men competing in women’s sports.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Says Sin Is ‘Personal,’ But There’s Nothing Personal About Taxpayer-Funded Abortion* 


“Joe Biden is a strong man of faith and as he noted just a couple of days ago, ‘it’s personal,’” Psaki said during a press conference on Monday. “He goes to church, as you know, nearly every weekend, he even went when we were on our overseas trip. But, it’s personal to him, he doesn’t see it through a political prism, and we’re not going to comment otherwise on the inner workings of the Catholic Church.”

When asked if statements by the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops, which met last week to discuss “eucharistic coherence,” amidst plans to issue a document in November that will clarify who should receive Holy Communion, would make Biden reconsider his public support for abortion, Psaki repeated that the president’s faith is personal.

Biden and his team were more than happy to discuss his faith to win over battleground states in 2016 or when he wrote in his 2007 memoir, _Promises to Keep_, that “My idea of self, of family, of community, of the wider world comes straight from my religion.” It certainly wasn’t personal when Biden wrote in an op-ed for the Christian Post in October 2020 that his Catholic faith founded the “principles that will shape all that I do.”

*The Catechism of the Catholic Church defines scandal as “an attitude or behavior which leads another to do evil.” Specifically addressing political leaders, the Catechism clarifies that “they are guilty of scandal who establish laws or social structures leading to the decline of morals and the corruption of religious practice,” noting that whoever uses their political power to cause scandal “becomes guilty of the scandal and responsible for the evil that he has directly or indirectly encouraged.”

So according to the Church, a Catholic politician is required to prevent the sins of others to the best of their ability. By publicly declaring his support of abortion and by enacting laws that make it easier to recieve an abortion, Biden has done the opposite.*


----------



## Hijinx

I don't care if Biden goes to a Catholic Mass ever day.
His support of abortion is not Catholic.


----------



## SamSpade

I heard someone say this, but it echoes something I said to my mom forty years ago - if you want to call yourself CATHOLIC, you can't just pick and choose what you believe. Catholic dogma teaches THIS - you don't get to say, well, I'm still Catholic even if I disagree with what they teach.

No, what you SAY is - guess I'm not Catholic. It's like playing football or basketball and violating all the rules. You might say you're still playing football or basketball, but you're not.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*White House Scramble To ‘Fix’ Border And Grab Guns Is Desperate Attempt To Improve Polling* 


“If you look at this, going down to the border and tackling the surge in violence are two things that not only were not at all on the Democratic agenda, were not talked about on the debate stage, but they actually run counter to a lot of the policies that they’ve been trying to do, which are defund the police, open up the border, and basically drop law enforcement in both those places,” Bedford said. “It’s a very inconvenient place for them to be forced.”

One example of this scramble is Vice President Kamala Harris’s sudden announcement that she will be visiting the border after a more than 90-day delay.

“She recognized that based on what the Democratic agenda was, what the administration was trying to do, fixing the chaos at the border would be pretty much impossible, which is why she came up with, ‘Why don’t we fix the economies in Central America and make them so booming so that no one ever wants to leave Central America again,’” Bedford said.


----------



## stgislander

They're scrambling because Trump is going to visit the border a week later.


----------



## GURPS

*Stealth Goal Of Infrastructure Plan Could Be To Abolish The Suburbs By Bribing Towns To Change Zoning Laws*


During his campaign, Biden telegraphed that he was looking for a way to do away with single-family zoning in such a manner. His campaign’s housing plan said he would “Eliminate local and state housing regulations that perpetuate discrimination” with something like Sen. Booker’s HOME Act, which would withhold federal dollars from local governments who have “ordinances that ban apartment buildings from certain residential areas or set a minimum lot size for a single-family home.”

In March, the White House said it wants “an innovative new approach to eliminate state and local exclusionary zoning laws, which drive up the cost of construction and keep families from moving to neighborhoods with more opportunities for them and their kids.”

The infrastructure package comes with just the sort of federal dollars which would be tempting for many cash-strapped jurisdictions — even if an influx of poverty and crime associated with lower-end housing eventually offset that money.

Asking Americans to give up their “picket fences” and “American dream” is a radical and unpopular proposition, one that so far has attracted little attention. It would leave Democratic politicians in an extraordinarily tight spot, since many suburbanites typically vote for Democrats, but chose their neighborhoods specifically because they prefer a lot of space, and peace and quiet.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *White House Scramble To ‘Fix’ Border And Grab Guns Is Desperate Attempt To Improve Polling*
> 
> 
> “If you look at this, going down to the border and tackling the surge in violence are two things that not only were not at all on the Democratic agenda, were not talked about on the debate stage, but they actually run counter to a lot of the policies that they’ve been trying to do, which are defund the police, open up the border, and basically drop law enforcement in both those places,” Bedford said. “It’s a very inconvenient place for them to be forced.”
> 
> One example of this scramble is Vice President Kamala Harris’s sudden announcement that she will be visiting the border after a more than 90-day delay.
> 
> “She recognized that based on what the Democratic agenda was, what the administration was trying to do, fixing the chaos at the border would be pretty much impossible, which is why she came up with, ‘Why don’t we fix the economies in Central America and make them so booming so that no one ever wants to leave Central America again,’” Bedford said.




Could you possibly say she is calling for a coup to change the govt of these countries .?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Slammed For Using ‘Offensive’ Term For Latinos, Suggesting Latinos Are Illegal Aliens, Mixing Up Tuskegee Airmen*


President Joe Biden faced backlash on Thursday for using a term for Latinos that some consider offensive, suggesting that Latinos are illegal aliens, and for mixing up the Tuskegee Airmen with the Tuskegee Syphilis Study.

“There’s a reason why it’s been harder to get African Americans initially to get vaccinated because they’re used to being experimented on, the Tuskegee Airmen and others,” Biden said. “People have memories. People have long memories.”

As explained by the National Park Service, the Tuskegee Airmen and the Tuskegee Syphilis Study are two entirely separate things and are not related.

“It’s awful hard as well to get latinx vaccinated as well,” Biden continued. “Why? They’re worried that they’ll be vaccinated and deported.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*‘Creepy Joe’ Trends After Biden Keeps Whispering At Press Conference*



Asked about the timeline for relief in the bill, Biden said, “You said people are waiting for relief.” Leaning forward toward the microphone, he whispered, “I got them $1.9 trillion in relief so far.” He continued, “They’re going to be getting checks in the mail that are consequential this week for childcare.”

Seven minutes later, he said, “These are really tough decisions senators got. I don’t in any way dismiss what Senator Murphy says about the environment. I don’t dismiss it at all. Just remind him,” then hissed, his eyes as wide as proverbial saucers, “I wrote the bill on the environment.”

Four minutes after that, he stated, “And guess what? Remember, you’re asking me — and I’m not being critical of you all, I really mean this, those are legitimate questions you’re asking me, asking me, ‘Well, you know, guess what? Employers can’t find workers.’” He leaned forward, again wide-eyed, whispering, “I said, ‘Yeah. Pay them more.’ This is an employees’, employees bargaining chip now. What’s happening?”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Nominates a SECOND DOJ Lawyer With Hunter Biden Ties...*


Dellinger worked on the Crisis Management and Government Response team at Boies Schiller Flexner according to emails from Hunter Biden’s hard drive, reported the Washington Free Beacon. The emails reportedly show that law firm partner William Isaacson arranged a dinner at his home for members of that response team in March 2014.

In one email, Isaacson wrote that Biden, Dellinger, and several others had confirmed their attendance at the party. The next day, Heather King, another partner at the firm, asked Biden if he would be available to meet with the response team. Biden introduced Burisma as a possible client for the firm the following month.

While Dellinger’s involvement with any Burisma work remains unclear, archived links to the law firm’s Crisis Management and Government Response webpage show him listed along with a dozen firm lawyers in June 2014 and beyond.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Remorse: Big Government Is Back With a Vengeance*



Joe Biden’s voters are starting to see that they will pay a high price, literally, for their vote. Inflation is back and will disproportionately hit the middle- and lower-income brackets. The Biden administration is proposing to make $6 trillion budgets the baseline for federal spending going forward. Many are now clutching their wallets and regretting their vote. 

Call it “Biden remorse.” Americans are still wary of big government, though not as much as they were a few years ago. We probably have Obama and COVID to thank for that. Many of Biden’s voters wanted him to be a moderate salve after the Trump years. He’s not that, not even close. Biden often cites President Franklin Roosevelt but he’s more in the mold of Woodrow Wilson, governing as a hard-edged progressive ideologue who seeks and brooks no compromise with the half the country that did not vote for him.

Just look at spending. The Biden spending plan will make $1 to $2 trillion federal deficits the norm, not the exception. Justin Haskins of the Heartland Institute wrote at Fox Business on June 12, 2021, that “as expected, Biden’s budget includes many of the large government spending programs the White House has been pushing for months, including $115 billion for roads and bridges, $225 billion for child care subsidies, $174 billion for electric vehicles and $109 billion for ‘free’ community college, among many other items.” Haskins points out that this proposal would lead to record debt, higher taxes, inflation, a devaluation of the American dollar, and high interest rates. Haskins worries that these policies would be “absolutely catastrophic for the economy”–and he’s right. We’re already seeing the inevitable inflation and even the Fed is getting jittery. Biden’s spending of other people’s money on this scale is neither responsible nor sustainable. 

Biden’s federal spending spree is not the only place where the expansion of federal power is problematic. The Cato Institute’s Chris Edwards writes about how the Biden administration’s proposals are likely to fail, because they are encroaching on the traditional policy territory of state and local governments in addition to the private sector. Edwards wrote on April 30, 2021:

_“Biden’s plans would impose large budget costs, but perhaps a larger problem is that the federal government is the worst institution to tackle the issues the president is focused on. Decades of experience with federal spending programs show that the government suffers from severe political, bureaucratic, and knowledge shortcomings that often make its actions inefficient, harmful, and sometimes disastrous. While federal programs help some people, they usually create costs and negative side effects that outweigh the benefits.” _

The costs to the economy as a whole will be devastating while benefiting just a few.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Goes Over the Slide With Incredibly Offensive Comment Plus More Confusion
					

Hard to get more cringeworthy than this.




					redstate.com
				





Then on top of that, he used the weird “woke” term “Latinx” that most Hispanics don’t like but mispronounced it in any event. “It’s awful hard as well to get Latinx vaccinated,” Biden declared. “Why? They’re worried they’ll be vaccinated and deported.”

In other words, Biden thinks anyone who is Hispanic is here illegally. Yikes, how offensive and minimizing is that? He owes every American citizen and in particular Hispanic Americans an apology for that one. Imagine if a Republican had said that, but you can’t because none would be that deluded. But it’s Biden once again showing what he really thinks about people.

Biden is also stating that African Americans and Hispanics might have a reluctance to get vaccinated. Usually, the media narrative is just that it’s those bad Trump supporters who are refusing. So Biden was unintentionally blowing up that narrative too, although obviously there are black and Hispanic Trump supporters as well. But this was deviation from that narrative.

Hard to get more cringeworthy than this. But this is just the latest in a long series of cringeworthy offensive remarks from Biden. Liberal media will no doubt ignore this as well. But he’s definitely getting worse.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> Catholic dogma teaches THIS - you don't get to say, well, I'm still Catholic even if I disagree with what they teach.





*Bishops to Biden: There is no such thing as ‘private’ Catholicism*


Simply put, the Catholic Church doesn’t permit its members in public office to hold fast to one set of beliefs in private, only to turn around and govern according to a different set of beliefs.

In the old days of “safe, rare and legal,” when Catholic liberals treated abortion as an unfortunate social reality they could do very little to extricate, it was just about possible to imagine such a compromise. Indeed, until 2020, Biden himself was at least nominally opposed to abortion: Throughout his long Senate career, he supported the Hyde Amendment and the so-called Mexico City agreement, which prohibited federal funding for abortion within the in the United States and abroad, respectively. For no doubt mysterious reasons, he changed his mind last year.

Which brings us back to the US bishops and the proposed document that has been the subject of so much fear-mongering. It’s true that Biden and other Catholic supporters of abortion are barred from receiving Communion, but not because of a new document that will almost certainly restate what already appears in the Code of Canon Law.
Biden could have learned as much by opening his old Bible to the plain words of Saint Paul: “Therefore whosoever shall eat this bread, or drink the chalice of the Lord unworthily, shall be guilty of the body and of the blood of the Lord.”


----------



## GURPS

*American Children as ‘Environmental Hazard’*


Her thesis claimed, “The origin of our abuses is us. If there were fewer of us, we would have less impact.”

*The Daily Caller highlighted Stone-Manning’s description of “overpopulation” as “the root of many of our environmental horrors.” The planet cannot sustain more Americans, she said of the purpose of her proposed advertising campaign.

She wrote of her recommended campaign, “The point is a simple one. Harshly, the ads say that the earth can’t afford Americans. More softly, they ask people to think about how their family planning choices affect the planet.”*

Both the Daily Caller and Fox News described Stone-Manning’s Malthusian proposal as “population control.”
Fox News reported on Stone-Manning’s “links to ecoterrorists”:


> Stone-Manning has already come under fire in recent weeks for her connection to a tree spiking incident – an ecoterrorism tactic – in Idaho in the 1980s, where she traded her court testimony for legal immunity.





> In 1993, Stone-Manning was granted immunity in exchange for her testimony that she retyped and sent an anonymous letter to the U.S. Forest Service on behalf of John P. Blount, her former roommate and friend, Fox News previously reported.


----------



## Kyle

*Mexican Cartel Gunmen Cross into Texas Brandishing Weapons*











						Mexican Cartel Gunmen Cross into Texas Brandishing Weapons
					

Mexican cartel gunmen crossed into Texas and brandished weapons in front of a family fishing the Rio Grande.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> *She wrote of her recommended campaign, “The point is a simple one. Harshly, the ads say that the earth can’t afford Americans. More softly, they ask people to think about how their family planning choices affect the planet.”*



An odd statement to make, since we comprise less than 5% of the world's population. 
We do consume an enormous amount of the world's resources - a stat that naysayers love to boast - but we produce about one fourth of the planet's economic product, so consumption is more or less commensurate with our output. We do live well, but we are also immensely productive.

Wealth is not a zero-sum game. If America disappeared tomorrow - or let's say, rather, America  decided to off the grid and live all Amish-like --
The rest of the world would NOT suddenly get richer from the presumed abundance of resources not consumed, just as you don't get richer when your rich neighbor's house burns down. Wealth is created, not distributed.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> An odd statement to make, since we comprise less than 5% of the world's population.




oh know .... America is the nation of evil


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> *American Children as ‘Environmental Hazard’*
> 
> 
> Her thesis claimed, “The origin of our abuses is us. If there were fewer of us, we would have less impact.”
> 
> *The Daily Caller highlighted Stone-Manning’s description of “overpopulation” as “the root of many of our environmental horrors.” The planet cannot sustain more Americans, she said of the purpose of her proposed advertising campaign.
> 
> She wrote of her recommended campaign, “The point is a simple one. Harshly, the ads say that the earth can’t afford Americans. More softly, they ask people to think about how their family planning choices affect the planet.”*
> 
> Both the Daily Caller and Fox News described Stone-Manning’s Malthusian proposal as “population control.”
> Fox News reported on Stone-Manning’s “links to ecoterrorists”:


I can’t even with this statement.  

I personally do believe that the world is overpopulated— but we, Americans and Europeans, are currently the least perpetrators.  All demographic trends show that Europeans are well below replacement numbers, and Americans, of all races and creeds, are borderline.  

So the actual “data “ and “Science” shows that if left alone, we will drop down in numbers, and settle at some equilibrium.  And the manageable legal immigration policies (of which I am a beneficiary) don’t make a big impact.

But the Progressive plan is to flood us with masses of low-educated, low-productivity illegals and “refugees”, who don’t care about “the Environment “ and, for Muslims, are obligated to breed as many kids as they can, for their nefarious religious reasons. 

So maybe, as the first step to reducing America’s population footprint, is to strictly enforce the immigration policies?  that seems like a no-brainer step that would appease both parties?


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> I personally do believe that the world is overpopulated



Dude we pay farmers NOT to produce grains or life stock to inflate the market and keep prices up ..... the planet is far from over populated ...



UglyBear said:


> .....   but we, Americans and Europeans, are currently the least perpetrators.



Well Americans are most egregious offenders because we are such carbon polluters  [ never mind China and India ] 




UglyBear said:


> But the Progressive plan is to flood us with masses of low-educated, low-productivity illegals and “refugees”,




easily controlled masses


----------



## GURPS

*Fact-Checking Joe Biden’s Misleading Second Amendment Claims*



*Did early U.S. laws ban ‘the type of weapon you could own’?*

In a word, no. The first federal gun control law came only in 1934, and it was another 52 years before Congress banned automatic weapons.

Unfortunately for the president, PolitiFact debunked his assertion that the Founding Fathers banned the private ownership of cannons at the time, quoting a universal scholarly consensus:



> _“It seems highly unlikely that there were restrictions on the private ownership” of cannons, said Julie Anne Sweet, a historian and director of military studies at Baylor University.
> David Kopel, the research director and Second Amendment project director at the free-market Independence Institute, agreed. “I am not aware of a ban on any arm in colonial America,” he said. “There were controls on people or locations, but not bans on types of arms.”_


PolitiFact also pointed out numerous historical examples of private sailors, known as “privateers,” who owned cannons.

When pressed, Biden’s campaign threw in the towel. “The Biden campaign was unable to point to a specific law” banning the private ownership of cannons, the fact-checking website reported. The Biden campaign issued a statement saying, “The vice president’s point is that to help end the tragic epidemic of mass shootings that is taking so many American lives, we need to ban weapons of war from our streets.” In other words, Biden agreed with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) that Democrats are less interested in being “precisely, factually, and semantically correct than morally right.”

It’s possible that Biden gleaned his strangely stubborn belief in the prohibition of cannons from the fraudulent book Arming America by then-Emory University Professor Michael Bellesiles, which won the Bancroft Award. Bellesiles claimed that the Battle of New Orleans was won, not by musket-wielding militias, but by cannons “manned by members of the U.S. Navy and Army.” His book was later stripped of the award after scholars exposed Bellesiles as basing his anti-gun argument on forged sources.


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> Dude we pay farmers NOT to produce grains or life stock to inflate the market and keep prices up ..... the planet is far from over populated ...



This is actually one of those bizarre policies I tend to agree with. To keep prices stable and for the well-being of the nation, it's a good thing for FOOD prices to remain at a manageable level. You really can't have a nation run well where vital food items become scarce - then plentiful - at one time very expensive and then later, giveaway prices. And you have a farmer whose crops grow at a slow pace, during certain seasons, and cannot easily just sock it away for a few years at a time, if the market dries up - especially if his product is, say, MILK.

But we do have a population problem PLANETWIDE because in some parts of the world, population growth is not abating whatsoever. WORSE - many nations have PLANNED things around the idea of the young outnumbering the old. Low or negative population growth ensures you will have a nation of old people, who are ill capable of working but who require more care.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> This is actually one of those bizarre policies I tend to agree with.




I understand the argument ... otherwise there would be huge swings in the price of grains between yrs of bumper crops and yrs of scarity

so grow as much as possible .. and give it to the UN in lieu of cash payments


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> I understand the argument ... otherwise there would be huge swings in the price of grains between yrs of bumper crops and yrs of scarity
> 
> so grow as much as possible .. and give it to the UN in lieu of cash payments


Rebuttal to that idea:
Recently there have been news articles about local clothing producers in places like Africa driven out of business by American donations.  We get our clothing cheap and disposable from China, then, as act of charity, dump it on developing nations. Price of clothing drops to dirt level, and local producers, not as efficient as the Chinese, fail. 
Same would be with food — if we flood those markets with our super cheap food, with the best intentions, that will result in almost all local small farmers to bankruptcy.  Leading to more local starvation and poverty. 
Globalization is a b@tch, with many facets and unintended consequences.


----------



## GURPS

Yeah True ....


----------



## GURPS

*How The Biden Administration Is Fact-Checking Your Facebook Feed*



*Politico revealed that the White House’s (taxpayer-funded) Office of Digital Strategy, the Democratic National Committee’s Counter Disinformation Program, and a private group called Building Back Together “have assumed different roles in monitoring and determining what content is consumed on social media.” Politico did not explain when it became the Biden administration’s place to “determin[e] what content” social media users may consume. But it delineated some of the ways these three organizations have squeezed online platforms — and detailed some of their misguided definitions of “misinformation.”*

The White House employs at least two dozen people to “monitor and, if needed, combat disinformation, including encouraging different sites to fact-check false content,” reported Natasha Korecki for Politico. The Office of Digital Strategy is led by “12 Democratic operatives” handpicked by Biden, according to The Hill.

*The White House operation spends its days not just fending “off falsehoods,” but “ensuring a steady stream of factual and positive information flows onto social media platforms,” according to Politico. The director of the White House unit, Rob Flaherty, said his people concentrate on “sharing our messages into places where there is a lot of disinformation,” such as “the channels that those folks who are in those audiences trust” — presumably, the social media accounts of conservative-leaning websites and news outlets.*


[clip]


Korecki reported that one of the “conspiracy theories” Democrats condemn is that Dr. Anthony Fauci has been less than forthcoming about COVID-19’s origins and mitigation efforts. “Conservatives on social media for more than a year had undertaken efforts to discredit Fauci,” Korecki wrote. “Increasingly, those efforts had relied on exaggerations, misrepresentations and outright conspiracies,” which have “moved from the fringes to a presidential forum.” She did not mention Fauci’s undeniable record of self-contradictions and public fibs.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> She did not mention Fauci’s undeniable record of self-contradictions and public fibs.



Of course she didn't. She's in the business of erasing, modifying or creating from thin air...history.


----------



## Grumpy

Facebook keeps wanting me to participate in a Covid Poll...I'm like, 'yeah, right!!'


----------



## GURPS

*7 False Claims The President Has Made On Firearms*



*Is it true that gun shows don’t require background checks?*

“Most people don’t know: If you walk into a store and you buy a gun, you have a background check. But you go to a gun show, you can buy whatever you want and no background check,” Biden said on April 8.

But Joe Biden shouldn’t know this, either, because it’s false. Federal law requires any gun seller who holds a Federal Firearms License (FFL) to conduct a background check on the would-be buyer before completing the purchase, regardless of where the sale takes place. That includes gun shows.

*Private individuals may sell firearms to people who live in their own state without a background check — but FFL holders may also “facilitate” private sales by performing background checks, if one of the parties requests it. A survey funded by a gun control organization found that nearly 80% of all gun sales in the previous year included a background check.*

Aside from federal mandates, 16 states and the District of Columbia require background checks on all firearms sales as of this writing, according to the Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence.


*What is the truth about the ‘Charleston loophole’?*

Biden cited another frequent gun ownership myth on April 8, according to the White House transcript: the co-called Charleston loophole. “If the FBI hasn’t com- — didn’t complete the background check within three days — There’s a process. If wasn’t done in three days, according to Charleston loophole, you get to buy the gun. [The Charleston shooter] bought the gun and killed a hell of a lot of innocent people.”

Under federal law, FBI background checks must be completed within three days; if they are not, the seller _may_ (but does not have to) proceed with the sale. *But the Charleston church shooter procured a weapon despite the fact that he had been listed (erroneously) as a felony drug user, something not uncovered for months after the purchase. Rather than exposing the incompetence of the federal bureaucracy, gun control advocates say this proves the federal government should be given more authority over law-abiding citizens’ self-defense choices. And rather than tell federal employees to speed the process up, a proposal from Rep. James Clyburn (D-SC) would extend the period to 10 days.*

In reality, the background check would likely _not _have prevented the purchase of the firearm used in the Charleston shooting, because the shooter had been charged with a misdemeanor, not a felony. Whether drug possession would have been enough to keep a gun out of his hands is legally ambiguous.



*Do gun manufacturers have ‘absolute immunity’ from lawsuits?

Do ‘red flag’ laws reduce suicide?

Were there 150 million ‘gun deaths’ in 13 years?

Can you own a machine gun?

Has the Second Amendment always regulated who can own guns, and limited the kinds of weapons they can own?*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

It’s a good theory. I’m not sure what is worse, though: Biden mistaking Waters for Demings, or Biden thinking Waters, a total wacko, would make a good U.S. senator. Waters is a rabid left-wing conspiracy theorist who believes Reagan’s CIA created the urban crack cocaine epidemic in the ’80s. Last summer, she claimed Trump sent federal agents to Portland, Oregon, as a trial run for using the military to start a civil war if he wasn’t reelected. She’s also incited violence against Trump supporters. It’s amazing that Biden could actually get her name wrong, let alone confuse her with another person entirely. But this is typical for someone whose cognitive health has been questioned for years.










						Ouch! Confused Joe Biden Embarrasses Himself Again
					

Crazy Joe Biden strikes again. This time, it was at a bill signing event that included House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA), and Rep. Jesús “Chuy” Gracia (D-IL)....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

*On A Collision Course With National Disaster*


The administration is creating total societal chaos, fomenting disorder and undermining the rule of law at every turn. As the first duty of government is to protect and defend its citizens, we might be alarmed to consider that the administration is engaged in a multipronged strategy to do the opposite. It is shrinking our military, which defends against foreign threats. It is at war with law enforcement, which ensures domestic tranquility, and it is destroying our southern border. It is systematically destroying our liberty and prosperity.

Could there be a better formula for societal and national destruction? Most of these matters are not debatable.

Yes, we are emasculating our military at warp speed and converting it into a playground for social experiments and racial disharmony, just when China is hellbent on world domination and aggressively expanding its military and technological budgets and flexing its muscles around the globe. Never mind the militant designs of Russia and Iran, to name a few, and disregard that other freedom-friendly nations are hardly in a position to pick up the slack.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Response to 'Colossal' Ransomware Attack Shows Just How Far Gone He Is*




But, check out Joe responding to that question, because this is bad. He needs note cards, just to respond to whether or not he thinks it’s Russia. The question came from behind the counter at the King Orchards farm store in Michigan during his visit there, but I’m thinking it was press — even though it was behind the counter — because the staff wouldn’t be asking that.

“We’re not sure it was the Russians,” Biden responded to a question about the attack. “I got a brief as I was on the plane. That’s why I was late getting off the plane.” He then pays for purchases.

“I’ll be in better shape to talk about it,” Biden said. He then pulled out a note card, as he said, “I’ll tell you what they sent me, okay?” He read that note and said that “we’re not sure who it is for sure, number one.” He also said that he directed the government to assist in the response. “The director of the intelligence community, he gave me a deep dive on what’s happened. And I’ll know better tomorrow,” Biden said.

He said if Putin was aware of it, he had previously had told Putin they would respond to attacks;  although he hadn’t spoken to him about this latest incident.

How bad is he when, for such a simple question, he needs a note card to even deliver that confused answer? It’s just a few words, and it’s not really even an answer; it’s a stall response. So, if he can’t even do that without reading instructions, he’s really up a creek without a paddle. And it feels like it’s getting worse.

But hey, the media did report what pies Biden ordered.


----------



## GURPS

*Quid Pro Joe? Biden's Pick for Ambassador to Germany Raises a Lot of Questions*




But, Hunter and his business associates aren’t the only, unanswered questions about Joe’s dealings. It was announced Friday that Biden would be nominating Amy Gutmann, the long-term president of the University of Pennsylvania, to be Ambassador to Germany.

[clip]

Biden also helped found the Penn Biden Center at the university. Except no one seems to know/or be willing to answer where the money for the Center came from. It officially opened in February 2018 and became a place to work for his past and future aides. As I wrote last year, the funding of the Biden Center raised questions.


From Free Beacon:



> This past week, the National Legal and Policy Center, a government watchdog group, filed a complaint with the Department of Education regarding the University of Pennsylvania and Joe Biden asking for an investigation into the funding at the University of Pennsylvania and the Penn Biden Center.


I reported how the University of Pennsylvania got over $61 million in gifts and contracts from China, with $21 million of that being “anonymous gifts.” NLPC was trying to get to the bottom of it.

From Free Beacon:



> The donations included a $502,750 “monetary gift” in October 2017 from the State Administration of Foreign Experts Affairs, a Chinese government agency that helps administer the regime’s “Thousand Talents Plan.” Federal prosecutors claim the program is linked to Chinese espionage operations at American universities and have prosecuted academics for hiding their involvement in it. Other contributors included China’s Zhejiang University, the China Merchants Bank, and the China Everbright Group, a state-owned investment group, according to federal records.


That wasn’t all.



> The Biden Center is part of the University of Pennsylvania’s “Penn Global” department, headed by Biden’s campaign health care adviser Ezekiel Emanuel, which handles the university’s foreign research and outreach programs.
> Those programs have become increasingly focused on China in recent years. According to the Penn Global website, the university has “over 20 international partnerships with Chinese institutions” and has conducted “over 350 research projects and instructional activities in China.”



So, it would seem rather important to know about those funding sources — not only for the Biden Center and Joe Biden, but for this nominee. Plus, it seems pretty important to know to what foreign research in China or Chinese institutions the Biden Center was connected with, given everything that has gone on with Chinese research and the pandemic.


----------



## GURPS

*Nepotism in the Biden administration*.

The Biden administration is also a family affair when it comes to appointments. High-level Biden appointees secured the hiring of numerous family members, according to The Washington Post.

The little-known Biden aide Steve Ricchetti serves as a prime example, with three of his children serving in the executive branch. Politico reported on June 14 that “*J.J. RICCHETTI *will be a special assistant in the office of legislative affairs. He joins his sister, *SHANNON RICCHETTI*, who is a deputy associate director for the White House social secretary, and one of his brothers, *DANIEL RICCHETTI*, who is a senior advisor in the office of the under secretary of State for arms control and international security, in the Biden administration.” (Emphases in original.)

The problem? J.J.’s record of “accomplishment consists primarily of graduating from college — last year,” wrote Walter M. Shaub Jr. in The Washington Post. Thanks to apparent family favoritism, “The Treasury Department will lack the ideas and experiences that someone with a different background (and probably better qualifications) would have brought to the job. In years to come, the nation may miss out on that individual’s contributions as yet another Ricchetti heir follows a predestined trajectory through the halls of power.”

Richetti has company. National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan has three relatives “serving” in the Biden administration: brother Tom Sullivan is the State Department’s deputy chief of staff for policy; sister-in-law Rose Baumann Sullivan, Tom’s wife, is HHS acting assistant secretary for legislation; and Jake’s wife, Maggie Goodlande, serves as a counsel to Attorney General Merrick Garland.









						The 3 Biden Scandals You’re Not Hearing About | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden White House Takes Credit for Reducing COVID by Ninety Percent*


The Biden administration officially failed to achieve getting 70 percent of adults vaccinated by Independence Day. To compensate for this failure, they’re trying to claim a different victory—one that isn’t theirs.

“We’ve reduced the percentage of people who are getting COVID, who are dying of COVID, by 90 percent,” White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said on Saturday. “That’s a huge, significant achievement.”

It sure is. But, it’s Trump’s achievement, not Biden’s.

The biggest factor in reducing COVID cases and deaths is no doubt that we got three vaccines in less than a year. That’s a Trump accomplishment, not a Biden accomplishment.

“Isn’t it incredible that because of the vaccines, which I and my Administration came up with years ahead of schedule … that we no longer need masks, and yet our names are not even mentioned in what everybody is calling the modern day miracle of the vaccines?” Trump asked in a statement back in May. Trump also noted that “everyone, including Fauci, said it would never happen.”


----------



## herb749

For all the complaints over people on the right not getting the vaccines, would it help their cause if the gave Trump some credit for them.


----------



## GURPS

*U.S. Taxpayers May Have To Pay $15 Billion In Damages To Canadian Firm Because Biden Canceled Pipeline*

TC Energy announced last month that they were scrapping the project because revoked the permit needed to complete the pipeline. Fox Business noted that a study from the State Department found that the pipeline would have created 26,100 indirect and direct jobs.

TC Energy announced last week that it had “filed a Notice of Intent to initiate a legacy North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) claim under the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement to recover economic damages resulting from the revocation of the Keystone XL Project’s Presidential Permit,” the company said in a statement. “TC Energy will be seeking to recover more than US$15 billion in damages that it has suffered as a result of the U.S. Government’s breach of its NAFTA obligations.”

The Notice of Intent was filed with the U.S. Department of State.


----------



## GURPS

The Biden Administration Banned Me From COVID Relief Because I’m A White Man 

When the Biden administration promised the American Rescue Plan Act’s Restaurant Revitalization Fund would provide financial aid to restaurants through the Small Business Administration (SBA), we were relieved. I registered for an account the Friday before the application portal opened. On Monday, May 3, I was sitting at my computer within an hour of the portal’s opening to complete the application.
I answered the questions honestly, including the ones asking about race and sex. After I applied, I received an email saying I would not be considered for funding for at least 21 days, while other “priority” applicants — women and minorities — were considered.
As a Hispanic woman, my wife fits both of those categories. But because we each own 50 percent of the venture, and I am a white man, we were sent to the back of the application line. We also heard the SBA would likely run out of funds by the time we could be considered.
We could not believe it. Here we were, a once successful and booming restaurant, knocked down by government lockdowns and looking for any help to get back on our feet. Yet we were denied priority, not because other restaurants had greater needs, but because of my sex and race. This is not what America is about.


----------



## stgislander

> Yet we were denied priority, not because other restaurants had greater needs, but because of my sex and race. This is not what America is about.


Welcome to the new America sparky.


----------



## stgislander

> As a Hispanic woman, my wife fits both of those categories.


Looking at the picture, she's one of those "white" Hispanics.  That doesn't count.


----------



## GURPS

*Obama’s Ethics Chief Slams Biden Over Reported Move To Keep Hunter Biden’s Art Buyers Secret: Enemies Could Use It Against Us*


Walter Shaub, the former director of Obama’s Office of Government Ethics, slammed the Biden administration on Thursday over reports that the administration had helped the president’s son, Hunter Biden, craft a deal where the buyers of his “outrageous[ly]” priced art would be kept completely secret.

“Under an arrangement negotiated in recent months, a New York gallery owner is planning to set prices for the art and will withhold all records, including potential bidders and final buyers,” The Washington Post reported. “Biden’s art sale, expected to take place this fall, comes with potential challenges. Not only has Biden previously been accused of trading in on his father’s name, but his latest vocation is in a field where works do not have a tangible fixed value and where concerns have arisen about secretive buyers and undisclosed sums.”

The deal, according to The Washington Post, will keep the purchases secret “from even the artist himself.”


----------



## GURPS

*Judge Blocks Biden Administration's Racist Farm Relief Plan*


District Court Judge S. Thomas Anderson of the Western District of Tennessee issued a preliminary injunction to halt the U.S. Department of Agriculture from moving forward with the loan payment plan that excluded white farmers and ranchers.

“The Court finds that Plaintiff has shown a substantial likelihood that he will prevail on his claim that Section 1005 violates his right to equal protection under the law,” the decision states. “Absent action by the Court, socially disadvantaged farmers will obtain debt relief, while Plaintiff will suffer the irreparable harm of being excluded from that program solely on the basis of his race.”

On behalf of Tennessee farmer Rob Holman and Wyoming rancher Leisl Carpenter, the Mountain States Legal Foundation and the Southeastern Legal Foundation challenged the program’s constitutionality on equal protection grounds.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Obama’s Ethics Chief Slams Biden Over Reported Move To Keep Hunter Biden’s Art Buyers Secret: Enemies Could Use It Against Us*
> 
> 
> Walter Shaub, the former director of Obama’s Office of Government Ethics, slammed the Biden administration on Thursday over reports that the administration had helped the president’s son, Hunter Biden, craft a deal where the buyers of his “outrageous[ly]” priced art would be kept completely secret.
> 
> “Under an arrangement negotiated in recent months, a New York gallery owner is planning to set prices for the art and will withhold all records, including potential bidders and final buyers,” The Washington Post reported. “Biden’s art sale, expected to take place this fall, comes with potential challenges. Not only has Biden previously been accused of trading in on his father’s name, but his latest vocation is in a field where works do not have a tangible fixed value and where concerns have arisen about secretive buyers and undisclosed sums.”
> 
> The deal, according to The Washington Post, will keep the purchases secret “from even the artist himself.”





Kind of a different way to gain access to Biden. Buy a painting, get access. Guess with Biden's obsession with hair sniffing people don't want their wives spending the night.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's ODNI photoshops blind guy, girl in wheelchair into annual report for 'diversity'*


----------



## Ken King

GURPS said:


> *Biden's ODNI photoshops blind guy, girl in wheelchair into annual report for 'diversity'*


Looks more like two completely different pictures.  Besides the two additional people (and dog) head positions differ, proximity to others differ, hand positions of at least one differs and proximity to the back wall/door differs.


----------



## GURPS

*Report: Biden Policies Would Make Tax System ‘More Progressive’ While Cutting Economic Growth*




A new report indicates that President Biden’s tax policies would decrease employment, wages, productivity, and long-term economic growth in the United States.

According to findings from the Tax Foundation, the President’s budget for 2022 — which incorporates the American Jobs Plan and American Families Plan — would lead to 60.7% of Americans paying higher taxes while only 29% benefit from tax cuts and credits.

[clip]

The President’s policies would lead to a more progressive tax regime — a system that demands differing tax rates based on one’s income. For instance, according to the Tax Foundation’s analysis of the American Families Plan:


> _The tax system would become more progressive than under current law through higher marginal tax rates on high earners and expanded refundable tax credits for lower-income taxpayers. The funding choices in the American Families Plan come at the cost of reduced economic output, fewer jobs, and lower wages. _


By drawing more capital from the tax base, long-term economic growth would suffer in a manner that affects all Americans:


> _The tax provisions in the American Families Plan would reduce the economy’s size by 0.4 percent in the long run, primarily by increasing marginal tax rates on labor and investment in the pass-through business sector. The capital stock would fall by 0.7 percent, wages by 0.4 percent, and employment by about 64,000 full-time equivalent jobs. GNP, which measures American incomes, would fall by 0.6 percent._


----------



## GURPS

But one glaring problem — which was first pointed out by Republican political consultant and podcaster Luke Thompson — is that the woman in the wheelchair and the blind man don’t appear in the original stock photo. They seem to have been Photoshopped into the image used on the ODNI report.

“Siri, show me the worst use of stock photos ever,” Thompson tweeted Thursday.

The Photoshopped image quickly gained more traction than the actual report, which noted that the percentage of minorities and people with disabilities among civilian intelligence community employees ticked up to 27 percent and 11.9 percent, respectively, in fiscal year 2020 (up from 26.5 percent and 11.5 percent respectively in fiscal year 2019). The percentage of female civilian intelligence community employees held steady at 39.3 percent.



















						Intelligence agency busted for blatant Photoshop job on cover of diversity report
					

They missed it by *that* much. An image from a diversity report for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence was photoshopped, and social media was not kind in response.




					nypost.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Blasted For Claiming Cubans Are Protesting ‘COVID Cases,’ Other Issues: ‘So Disrespectful’*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*‘Where’s President Biden?’: Officials Sound Alarm As ‘Socialist Shock Troops’ Deployed On Cuban Protesters*


----------



## Hijinx

Just a thought. back when the Bay of Pigs fiasco was coming about President Kennedy promised the Cubans help, then he lost his balls and left them hanging.
Does anyone think that would have happened if Donald Trump had been President?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Rages: ‘Confederates’ During Civil War ‘Never Breached The Capitol’ Like ‘Insurrectionists,’ Voter Integrity Laws Are ‘21st Century Jim Crow’*


Biden made the remarks while also claiming, “We’re going to face another test in 2022, a new wave of unprecedented voter suppression, and raw and sustained election subversion.”

At one point, Biden claimed that the Attorney General, Merrick Garland, would be “dismantling” “racially discriminatory” laws, though he failed to specify how.

“For example, Attorney General Merrick Garland announced for the United States Department of Justice is going to be using its authorities to challenge the onslaught of state laws undermining voting rights in old and new ways. The focus will be on dismantling racially discriminatory laws, like the recent challenge to Georgia’s vicious anti-voting law.”


















						Biden Rages: ‘Confederates’ During Civil War ‘Never Breached The Capitol’ Like ‘Insurrectionists,’ Voter Integrity Laws Are ‘21st Century Jim Crow’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				








Well There is some BIDEN UNITY There For You .... If you support Trump You are WORSE Than a Slave Owner


----------



## Hijinx

The real threat to the American electoral process is coming from Biden and his supporters who rigged the 2020 elections.
Trying to stop them from doing it again is what is going on, and it has to be done to save America.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> But one glaring problem — which was first pointed out by Republican political consultant and podcaster Luke Thompson — is that the woman in the wheelchair and the blind man don’t appear in the original stock photo. They seem to have been Photoshopped into the image used on the ODNI report.
> 
> “Siri, show me the worst use of stock photos ever,” Thompson tweeted Thursday.
> 
> The Photoshopped image quickly gained more traction than the actual report, which noted that the percentage of minorities and people with disabilities among civilian intelligence community employees ticked up to 27 percent and 11.9 percent, respectively, in fiscal year 2020 (up from 26.5 percent and 11.5 percent respectively in fiscal year 2019). The percentage of female civilian intelligence community employees held steady at 39.3 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence agency busted for blatant Photoshop job on cover of diversity report
> 
> 
> They missed it by *that* much. An image from a diversity report for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence was photoshopped, and social media was not kind in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com





Has anyone noticed that all the white people are on the right and the POC are on the left, until they they put the woman in the wheelchair there.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Nominee For Civil Rights Position Rejects Presumption Of Innocence, *


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Executive Order Moves the U.S. One Step Closer to Rule by Decree*


This executive order appears to have been drafted in a way that treats the independence of these agencies as something that is purely nominal.


Yes, technically everything in the order is already authorized in one way or another by current law. However, the president is also constrained on how he directs officials by “rules about rules” such as the Administrative Procedure Act (APA.) The Trump administration, to its credit, tried to strengthen rules about rules by issuing what my colleague Wayne Crews calls “final rules on guidance,” or FROGs, that restricted the use of guidance documents to get around the APA. One of Biden’s early executive orders stomped on these FROGs to make it easier for his officials to issue de facto rules without notice and comment, as required by the APA. The president is prejudging the results of the rulemaking process. That may be the least of the problems with this order.

[clip]

The president also “urges” officials nominally not under his control to take certain actions. The Federal Trade Commission, Federal Communications Commission, Surface Transportation Board, and others are supposedly independent agencies, which exercise the functions delegated to them by Congress independent of presidential control. Indeed, the case that validated the existence of these agencies, _Humphreys’ Executor_ (1935), did so on the basis that the commissions exercised quasi-judicial and quasi-legislative functions. Yet here we have the president treating them as if they were arms of the White House, acting under his authority.

The heads of the various independent agencies would be at liberty to refuse to act as the president wishes, which is why the order carefully “urges” them rather than directs them. Yet the chairs of the agencies have been appointed by this president and have so far shown no signs of breaking from his administration’s policy. Indeed, the chairman of the FTC was appointed to the post after being approved by the Senate as a simple commissioner, in breach of long-standing protocol. The acting chairwoman of the FCC has already welcomed the president’s order.

Moreover, as Dan Bosch of the American Action Forum points out, while previous presidents urged independent agencies to take a look at particular topics, this executive order demands specific policy outcomes. The FCC, for instance, is asked not examine net-neutrality issues but specifically to restore the Obama-era rules on the issue, regardless of what experience has shown (that none of the threats foreseen by the Obama-era rules manifested once they were rescinded). This may well call into question the legality of any decisions to go along with the president’s wishes.


----------



## GURPS

White House Flagging Facebook Posts For Removal .......


----------



## GURPS

*White House Admits to Flagging Posts For Facebook*


*The back channel coordination with Facebook further supports the view that this is a de facto state-supporting censorship program. *That is the basis for the recent lawsuit by former President Donald Trump. As I have previously noted, there is ample basis for objection to this arrangement but the legal avenue for challenges is far from clear. The lawsuit will face difficult, if not insurmountable, problems under existing law and precedent. There is no question companies like Twitter are engaging in raw censorship. It is also true that these companies have censored material with a blatantly biased agenda, taking sides on scientific and social controversies. A strong case can be made for stripping these companies of legal protections since they are no longer neutral platforms. However, private businesses are allowed to regulate speech as a general matter.  It will take considerable heavy lifting for a court to order this injunctive relief.

That is why we need legislative action. That includes removal immunity protections. However, the government should also consider how to incentivize the creation of alternatives to these companies which are now a threat to our political system. A few companies now control a huge amount of the political discourse in this country and have shown a clear bias in taking sides (even on issues later found to be wrong). Since litigation is likely to fail, legislation would seem an imperative. Congress has been spending hundreds of billions with utter abandon. Yet, there is little discussion over a government subsidized platform for social media or other measures to break up this unprecedented level of corporate control over our political discourse. I am no fan of government programs, particularly as it relates to media. However, Apple, Google, and these other companies are now operating like monopolies, including crushing competitors like Parlor. That is a direct and growing threat to our political process.

We need to consider a short-term investment in a social media platform that will focus any censorship on direct threats or criminal conduct. There is currently a lack of not only competition but any real opportunity for competition to challenge these companies. Either we have to redefine what we treat as monopolies or we need to invest in the establishment of competing platforms that are content neutral like telephone companies.

This is why I have described myself as an Internet Originalist:



> The alternative is “internet originalism” — no censorship. If social media companies returned to their original roles, there would be no slippery slope of political bias or opportunism; they would assume the same status as telephone companies. We do not need companies to protect us from harmful or “misleading” thoughts. The solution to bad speech is more speech, not approved speech.





> If Pelosi demanded that Verizon or Sprint interrupt calls to stop people saying false or misleading things, the public would be outraged. Twitter serves the same communicative function between consenting parties; it simply allows thousands of people to participate in such digital exchanges. Those people do not sign up to exchange thoughts only to have Dorsey or some other internet overlord monitor their conversations and “protect” them from errant or harmful thoughts.


----------



## GURPS

*Facebook On Biden’s Vaccine Claims: They’re ‘Looking For Scapegoats For Missing Their Vaccine Goals’*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Nominee With Ties To Environmental Terrorists Violated Ethics Rules By Concealing Finances, Watchdog Group Says*


The American Accountability Foundation (AAF) says it found that as a congressional aide, Tracy Stone-Manning “took a possibly unethical loan from a Montana developer and political donor” named Stuart Goldberg. The group alleged her testimony at a recent hearing before the Senate Committee on Energy and Resources revealed “problematic” financial dealings.



More details from the AAF:



> _In her questions for the record to the U.S. Senate, Stone-Manning describes that in 2008, Mr. Goldberg, who was a close friend of many years, lent her and her husband’s company $100,000 because of financial troubles. As the economy worsened and crashed, Stone-Manning’s business ultimately failed, leaving the outstanding loan from Goldberg unpaid. Rather than pay back in full, Stone-Manning and her husband paid Goldberg $40,000 from the sale of their home and came to a verbal agreement that the remaining $60,000 would be converted to a personal loan, where Stone-Manning would pay Goldberg annual interest until she was able to pay off the principle of the loan._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s ‘Double Death Tax’*

Under the administration’s plan, the year someone died, all of their unrealized capital gains (gains on unsold real estate, family farms and businesses, stocks and other investments, artwork, collectibles, etc.) would be subject to taxation as if the assets in question had been sold that year. The first $1 million of unrealized gains ($2 million in the case of a married couple) would be exempt from the new tax. In addition, up to a certain point ($500,000 for a married couple, half that for others), gains derived from the sale of a primary residence would be exempted. Finally, the administration has said in the vaguest terms that “going concerns” in family farms and businesses would be exempt, but no one knows how that would work or believes it’s anything more than politically expedient hand-waving.

In short, what the Biden administration is proposing is to tax the capital gains on a person’s property when they die, even if the assets that account for those gains haven’t actually been sold. By itself, this is deeply unfair, because potential income from a house or a stock is not real income one owes taxes on until a sale happens and one has cash in hand. (You don’t pay income tax on the growth in your home’s value every year, for example.) But to make matters worse, the administration _also_ supports raising the top tax rate on long-term capital gains from 23.8 percent to 43.4 percent. When state capital-gains-tax rates are factored in, this would make the combined rate at or above 50 percent in many places — the highest capital-gains-tax rate in the world, and the highest in American history.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Switching To Water Policy That Trump Said Made Showers Take Too Long*


The shower regulation dates back to a 1992 law that stipulates that a showerhead cannot deliver “more than 2.5 gallons per minute at a flowing water pressure of 80 pounds per square inch,” according to The Wall Street Journal. The law, the U.S. Energy Policy Act, also established minimum efficiency standards for other household water fixtures, such as faucets. 

But in 2010, Steven Chu, the Obama administration’s self-described energy efficiency “zealot,” started pursuing an interpretation of the law stipulating that multiple nozzles counted as one showerhead. As such, the Obama administration’s eventual interpretation  made it so that the water coming out of each nozzle could not add up to more than 2.5 gallons per minute in total. 

This interpretation of the law was later questioned by Trump, whose own Department of Energy determined late last year that, when a single shower has multiple nozzles installed, each nozzle could be allowed to spray up to 2.5 gallons of water per minute and remain in compliance.


----------



## GURPS

*THIS! Glenn Greenwald takes Biden’s ‘Ministry of Truth’ APART in brutal thread for openly censoring what they deem ‘COVID misinformation’*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Blackburn Demands Biden Answer 5 Questions About ‘Coordination With Big Tech To Censor Americans’*


Blackburn wants to know the administration’s criteria for allegedly directing Big Tech to flag or remove posts or ban users. The Republican also questioned the infamous list of 12 social media users allegedly pushing vaccine “misinformation,” which White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki brushed off by noting that these accounts are “public.” Blackburn also pressed about the administration’s “legal basis” for such apparent action and if there are any “dedicated” staffers for this process.

“New: [Marsha Blackburn] demands Biden White House answer these five questions about their ‘coordination with Big Tech to censor Americans,'” reported Philip Wegmann. Here are the five questions:

_What criteria are you directing social media platforms to use to flag and remove posts?_
_What criteria are you directing social media platforms to use to ban users?_
_In your July 15th press briefing, you stated that 12 people are responsible for “65 percent of anti-vaccine misinformation on social media platforms.” Who are those account and have they, or others, been removed at your direction?_
_What is the legal basis for your Administration’s decision to direct social media platforms to flag and remove posts from their sites?_
_Does the White House have staff dedicated to searching social media for content to flag for removal?_


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Just Accused Robert F. Kennedy Jr. of 'Killing People.' Wait, What?*


As it turns out, the dirty dozen of disinfo includes none other than Robert F. Kennedy Jr., nephew of the late President John F. Kennedy. I’m not kidding.



> Those people, dubbed the “disinformation dozen” by the Center for Countering Digital Hate (CCDH), include Robert F. Kennedy Jr. — nephew of former United States president John F. Kennedy — and Joseph Mercola, a well-known anti-vaxxer who peddles health supplements he claims can cure disease.
> The other named perpetrators were the joint account of Ty and Charlene Bollinger, as well as the social media accounts of Sherri Tenpenny, Rizza Islam, Rashid Buttar, Erin Elizabeth, Sayer Ji, Kelly Brogan, Christiane Northrup, Ben Tapper and Kevin Jenkins.



Here is the actual report that Biden is using to accuse Kennedy of killing people with his social media posts.

Kennedy is a bit of a loon. Or a bought loon. He did anti-fossil fuel PR while taking oil money from Venezuelan communist dictator Hugo Chavez, and was devastated when Chavez died. He was anti-vax long before it was cool.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Argues Massive Government Spending Will Help Fend Off Inflation, Not Exacerbate It*


Biden contended that investments in infrastructure such as roads, bridges, and broadband would eliminate economic “chokepoints” that currently raise prices on goods.

“If your primary concern is about inflation, you should be even more enthusiastic about this plan,” Biden said. “We can’t afford not to make these investments.”

During a question and answer session with reporters, Biden dismissed predictions of high inflation.

“There’s nobody suggesting unchecked [inflation] is on its way,” Biden said. “No serious economist.”

Former treasury secretary Larry Summers warned that Biden’s $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief bill was “the least responsible fiscal macroeconomic policy we’ve have had for the last 40 years,” in a March interview with _Bloomberg TV_. That relief bill included funding for state and local governments, medical aid, and a round of checks to all Americans.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Admits to Spreading Misinformation, So Will Banning Come Next?*



Today, he tried to back off that a bit to not appear as authoritarian, saying he was really talking about the 12 people Jen Psaki had claimed were spreading most of the misinformation.

So, you mean Joe just admitted to misinformation? Because that’s what he just did. He claimed explicitly Facebook was killing people, now he’s trying to say they’re not killing people. Even this statement about it, he’s still spinning, when he’s supposedly trying to bring down the temperature and clean up what he said. He just can’t quite do it, he’s still trying to blame Facebook. Notice how it’s really Facebook’s fault, for “taking it personally.” Yes, how dare they take personally the fact that he said they were killing people? Shame on them! They said in response that Biden was just trying to deflect from not meeting his vaccination goals.

So can the banning be far behind, now that Joe’s admitted to spreading misinformation? His rules.

It’s a bit too late to try to clean it up now, Joe. Jen Psaki admitted to getting Facebook to censor users, There’s a small constitutional problem there and you can’t stuff the genie back in the bottle and pretend we didn’t hear it.


----------



## GURPS

*Master of Misinformation: Joe Biden’s 10 Worst Lies*


*1. Misinformation about neo-Nazis.* Biden launched his presidential campaign in April 2019 by claiming that President Donald Trump had referred to neo-Nazis and white supremacists in Charlottesville, Virginia, as “very fine people.” In fact, Trump had said they should be “condemned totally.” Biden did not invent the lie, but by repeating it, he convinced many Americans that their president was a Nazi sympathizer, and stoked racial tensions that fed nationwide unrest.
*2. Misinformation about the coronavirus vaccine. *In August 2020, then-candidate Biden told Americans they could not trust a vaccine that was being produced by Trump’s Operation Warp Speed. “It’s not likely to go through all the tests and the trials that are needed to be done,” Biden said, slandering the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). He also said Trump was “moving it quicker than the scientists think it should be moved,” falsely claiming the authority of science.
*3. Misinformation about officer-involved shootings.* When police shot Jacob Blake Jr. in Kenosha last August, Biden called Blake “a victim of excessive force” and said that “the officers must be held accountable.” In fact, Blake was armed with a knife; had fought with officers; and was wanted on an outstanding warrant for sexual assault. A subsequent investigation exonerated the officers. Biden’s lie fueled outrage that had already exploded into riots on Kenosha’s streets.

*4. Misinformation about Antifa and riots.* 2
*5. Misinformation about China’s threat to the U.S.* 
*6. Misinformation about military deaths. * 
*7. Misinformation about economic re-openings.* 
*8. Misinformation about Trump and Lafayette Square.* 
*9. Misinformation about Hunter Biden’s laptop and Russian “misinformation.”* 
*10. Misinformation about Republicans and “Jim Crow.” *


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Linked Radical Handbook Instructing Teachers To ‘Disrupt Whiteness’ As Part Of School Reopening Guidance, Admits ‘Error’*


The Biden administration has admitted the Department of Education made an “error” after Fox News revealed that the DOE promoted a radical handbook from the Abolitionist Teaching Network as part of its COVID-19 school reopening guidance. The  Fox News report added that the ATN instructs teachers to “disrupt whiteness” and that an ATN founder sees it as her mission to “trouble [white teachers’] internalized White supremacy and anti-Blackness.”

The ATN handbook, titled “Guide for Racial Justice & Abolitionist Social and Emotional Learning,” is linked in the Biden administration’s Department of Education “Ed COVID-19 Handbook” which is designed to guide teachers in “reopening safely and meeting all students’ needs.”

The guide promotes the “historic American Rescue Plan Act of 2021 (ARP),” and provides “resources” to schools looking to spend the $122 billion in ARPA funds earmarked for public schools to help correct the “disproportionate impact of COVID-19 on students of color, students from low-income backgrounds, students with disabilities, English learners, students who are migratory, students experiencing homelessness, students in correctional facilities, and students in foster care”


----------



## stgislander

Meaning "Damn, we got caught.  Blame it on the DOE."


----------



## GURPS

*‘I’m Continuing To Push To Eliminate The Sale Of’ Things Like ‘9mm Pistol,’ ‘Rifle’*


President Joe Biden suggested during a CNN town hall on Wednesday night that he is pushing to eliminate the sales of pistols along with rifles that have the ability to fire multiple rounds.

“I’m the only guy that ever got — passed legislation when I was a senator to make sure we eliminated assault weapons,” Biden said. “The idea you need a weapon that can have the ability to fire 20, 30, 40, 50, 120 shots from that weapon, whether it’s a, whether it’s a 9mm pistol or whether it’s a rifle, is ridiculous.”

“I’m continuing to push to eliminate the sale of those things, but I’m not likely to get that done in the near term,” Biden added.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s attempt to rope Big Tech into more censorship is downright sinister*

Psaki’s assurances are hard to take seriously, given the public pressure Team Biden is applying, its ability to launch litigation and support legislation that hurts social-media companies, as well as its threat of “legal and regulatory measures.” If those companies do what the president wants by cracking down on speech he doesn’t like, they will be acting as the government’s agents.

This censorship by proxy is especially troubling, because the “misinformation” that offends Biden and Murthy isn’t limited to verifiably false statements about COVID-19 vaccines, such as claims that they cause infertility or alter human DNA. It also includes messages that are accurate but “misleading,” which could mean they discourage vaccination by emphasizing small risks, noting that vaccines aren’t completely effective or raising questions about the methodology of vaccine studies.

Nor is the “misinformation” targeted by the Biden administration confined to speech about vaccines. Murthy is also concerned about messages that might encourage people to “reject public-health measures such as masking and physical distancing,” which would encompass even good-faith skepticism about the effectiveness of those safeguards.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Tells One Heck of a Breathtaking Lie at CNN Town Hall*





Not only is it a blatantly obvious lie, but especially because we just found out in the last couple of days, that six of the runaway Texas Democrats infected a White House official and a Pelosi aide. All the people claim to have been fully vaccinated. Plus Jen Psaki admitted that there have been other “breakthrough cases” at the White House — meaning people who had been vaccinated yet tested positive for the virus anyway. And there are all kinds of these cases stacking up now. Don’t they tell him anything when they hide him in the basement? Or has he completely missed everything, even what Jen Psaki is saying?


----------



## GURPS

*'I Want Us Feared'*

It just keeps getting better. And by “better,” of course, I mean worse. Far worse, in this case. As reported by Fox News on Wednesday morning, The Biden administration’s guidance for school reopening included the promotion of a radical activist group’s handbook that advocates for educators to “disrupt Whiteness and other forms of oppression.” “I want us feared,” the group’s co-founder defiantly declared.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Baleful Border Betrayal*


But let’s quit playing games. This is very serious and getting more so every day. U.S. Customs and Border Protection reported that June border apprehension numbers reached a 21-year high, with more than 188,000 arrests and more than 1.1 million this year to date.

Even more troubling: This is not a seasonal spike as Democrats have been saying. The numbers of crossings usually rise in the spring and then recede in the summer, but the numbers are still increasing. At this rate, we’ll break the 2006 record. President Joe Biden and his faithful party continue to deny, obfuscate and deceive, but none of their rationalizations hold water — and they know it.


This is a crisis purely of their making; reversing President Donald Trump’s border policies, emasculating Immigrations and Customs Enforcement, and rolling out the red carpet for illegals is hardly going to deter attempted crossings. Indeed, we can trace these endless crossing spikes directly to these and Biden’s other wanton policies of scrapping the “Remain in Mexico” policy, ending border wall construction and supporting the Obama-era Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals.

Not that you would expect the left to be consistent, but they sure are fair-weather opponents of COVID-19. Just as they never objected to maskless left-wing rioters or fleeing Texas Democrat lawmakers, they seem wholly indifferent to the hazards of COVID-19-infected migrants. No, actually, they are worse than indifferent. Here, they are COVID-19 enablers, given their plan to end Title 42, the law Trump invoked to refuse entry to immigrants with the virus. This, despite knowing and even admitting that this action will cause a new influx of migrants and possibly result in Homeland Security having to process up to 1,200 family units a day. COVID-19 infection rates in emergency shelters for migrant youth are reportedly between 15% and 20%.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Cancels Trump DHS Proposal Targeting Terrorists, Spies*


This month, the Biden administration withdrew a Trump administration Department of Homeland Security regulation that was designed to protect Americans from violent Islamic terrorists or Chinese spies who use their student visas to stay in the United States.

On July 6, the Biden administration withdrew Proposed Rule 2020-20845, which spoke of the threat from Chinese spies and Islamic terrorists as it attempted to monitor the status of student visa holders in the United States. The rule, proposed by the Trump administration DHS in September 2020, would have required student visa holders to “renew them every two or four years and to check that they are still in good standing at universities.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘You Are Such A Pain In The Neck’*


“You are such a pain in the neck, but I’m going to answer your question because we’ve known each other so long,” Biden responded. “It has nothing to do with Iraq.”

“Yes, Veteran Affairs is going to, in fact, require that all doctors working in their facilities are gonna have to be vaccinated,” Biden added.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Demonizes Unvaccinated People: They ‘Are Sowing Enormous Confusion,’ ‘Not Nearly As Smart As I Thought’*



“Will you require all federal employees to get vaccinated?” the reporter asked.

“That’s under consideration right now,” Biden responded, “but if you’re not vaccinated, you’re not nearly as smart as I thought you were.”

“Are you concerned that the CDC’s new mask guidance could sow confusion?” the reporter pressed.

“We have a pandemic because of the unvaccinated are sowing enormous confusion,” Biden answered. “And the more we learn, the more we learn about this virus in the Delta variation, the more we have to be worried and concerned. And only one thing we know for sure, if those other 100 million people got vaccinated, we’d be in a very different world. So get vaccinated, if you haven’t, you’re not nearly as smart as I say you are.”


----------



## GURPS

Judge Tells Biden Admin To Stop Releasing COVID-19 Positive Illegal Immigrants Into Texas Communities


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Is Colluding With Big Tech To Suppress Free Speech*


This notion – that the companies maintaining our public square are subject to government guidance on censorship – was so odious that it prompted a rare instance of Big Tech pushback. After Biden incredulously doubled down by accusing Facebook of “killing people” by not censoring Americans more aggressively, Facebook responded with a withering statement. “We will not be distracted by accusations which aren’t supported by the facts,” Facebook wrote, clearly angering Biden staffers accustomed to total subservience from Silicon Valley oligarchs. White House Communications Director Kate Bedingfield promptly fired back, demanding that social media companies be “held accountable” for allowing “misinformation” to spread on their platforms. Americans need to pay attention: the White House now wants to decide what qualifies as “real” information. Allowing partisan actors to assume that power would be a devastating, irreversible mistake. Republicans won’t let it happen.

There is no question that Big Tech companies have gotten too powerful. They have a sordid history of censoring conservative voices and have been fined billions for violating consumer privacy rights. However, that doesn’t mean that we can cede control over America’s information ecosystem to this power-drunk White House. Joe Biden’s administration has entered worrisome new territory in their efforts to punish Americans who dare to disagree with their line of thinking. They are saying the quiet part out loud, and Americans should be deeply concerned.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Brain Breaks Again*


----------



## Hijinx

The fires are massive every year and have been for as long as there are records.


----------



## Sneakers

Now he's just making schist up.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Caught Caught Creeping And Discreetly Slipping His Filthy Mask In A SCARED Boy’s Hand (Video)*




Biden was caught discreetly slipping his used mask to Beshear’s young boy.

Notice the soft touch that had the boy open his hand to Joe.

Watch the way Biden grabs the boy’s hand.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Defies Federal Ruling, Processes DACA Applications*



“USCIS believes that the technological and systematic solutions described … will provide a stopgap to prevent the issuance of new initial DACA grants,” Renaud told Judge Hanen, who ruled that DACA had been created illegally.

DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas was the USCIS Director at the time DACA was created and oversaw its implementation.
Rosemary Jenks, the vice president of NumbersUSA, doesn’t buy the human error explanation.

“Both Secretary Mayorkas and acting Director Renaud are responsible for ensuring that every employee is in compliance with legal rulings. Their failure to do so is not surprising considering their willingness to also ignore laws enacted by Congress,” Jenks said.

Robert Law, the former chief of the office of policy and strategy at USCIS in the Trump administration, also seems suspicious of the “human error” excuse because the breaches only benefited illegal immigrants.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Administration Defies Federal Ruling, Processes DACA Applications*
> 
> 
> 
> “USCIS believes that the technological and systematic solutions described … will provide a stopgap to prevent the issuance of new initial DACA grants,” Renaud told Judge Hanen, who ruled that DACA had been created illegally.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas was the USCIS Director at the time DACA was created and oversaw its implementation.
> Rosemary Jenks, the vice president of NumbersUSA, doesn’t buy the human error explanation.
> 
> “Both Secretary Mayorkas and acting Director Renaud are responsible for ensuring that every employee is in compliance with legal rulings. Their failure to do so is not surprising considering their willingness to also ignore laws enacted by Congress,” Jenks said.
> 
> Robert Law, the former chief of the office of policy and strategy at USCIS in the Trump administration, also seems suspicious of the “human error” excuse because the breaches only benefited illegal immigrants.




And absolutely nothing will be done about it.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Answers Question About Letting Untested Migrants Into U.S.*




“You just said there is no wall high enough and no ocean wide enough to protect us from the virus. So what is the thinking behind letting untested and unvaccinated migrants cross the southern border into U.S. cities in record numbers?” asked Doocy.

Biden responded, “We have not withdrawn the order that is sometimes critical, or criticized, saying that unvaccinated people should…go back across the border. But unaccompanied children is a different story…That’s the most humane thing to do, is to test them and to treat them and not send them back alone.”

While the president appeared not to address Doocy’s question directly, some groups are increasingly unhappy with his actions at the border even as others criticize the administration for allowing migrants into the country who might have COVID-19.


----------



## GURPS

*President Biden Announces on Live TV That He Intends to Break His Oath of Office*

President Biden knows that the CDC’s eviction moratorium is illegal, having, per Gene Sperling, “not only kicked the tires,” but “double, triple, quadruple checked.” He also knows that the Supreme Court has ruled that it is illegal, and that the majority of the legal scholars he has consulted think that the Court is correct.

And yet, because a bunch of progressives have spent the day complaining, Biden announced just now that he intends to violate his oath and reissue the order anyway. “The bulk of the constitutional scholars,” Biden admitted at his press conference just now, “say it’s not likely to pass constitutional muster.” Then he said that he was prepared to try his luck anyway.


----------



## herb749

Then he'll create a fund for those who took advantage of not paying by bailing them out and throwing $500. to those that did keep up.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden does what he is told.
The question is -------------who is doing the telling.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Reinstates Ban On Evicting Renters; Threatens Landlords With Jail Time, Up To $250k Fines*


“A person violating this Order may be subject to a fine of no more than $100,000 or one year in jail, or both, if the violation does not result in a death, or a fine of no more than $250,000 or one year in jail, or both if the violation results in a death or s otherwise provided by law,” the new order, drafted by the Centers for Diseases Control and Prevention (CDC) states.

“An organization violating this Order may be subject to a fine of no more than $200,000 per event if the violation does not result in a death or $500,000 per event if the violation results in a death or as otherwise provided by law,” the order continues. “The U.S. Department of Justice may initiate criminal proceedings as appropriate seeking imposition of these criminal penalties.”


----------



## GURPS

*White House, CDC Insist ‘Lawyers’ And ‘White House Counsel’ Signed Off On Eviction Moratorium Extension*


“The administration, the White House, was engaged directly with the [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)] at the direction of the president to ask them to look into what legal options — if any, if any — existed — there were — to extend the eviction moratorium,” she explained to reporters.

“When we put out a statement on Monday … that also made clear in there that at that time they had not yet found a legal pathway forward,” she added.

“What was announced yesterday was not an extension of the existing moratorium, which was of course, national. It was a more limited moratorium that was going to be impacting and helping areas that were hardest hit by COVID — so different than the last moratorium,” she said.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *White House, CDC Insist ‘Lawyers’ And ‘White House Counsel’ Signed Off On Eviction Moratorium Extension*
> 
> 
> “The administration, the White House, was engaged directly with the [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)] at the direction of the president to ask them to look into what legal options — if any, if any — existed — there were — to extend the eviction moratorium,” she explained to reporters.
> 
> “When we put out a statement on Monday … that also made clear in there that at that time they had not yet found a legal pathway forward,” she added.
> 
> “What was announced yesterday was not an extension of the existing moratorium, which was of course, national. It was a more limited moratorium that was going to be impacting and helping areas that were hardest hit by COVID — so different than the last moratorium,” she said.




I'd heard they haven't used all the 1st batch of money that was set up. Only half.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden to Push for Dirty Electric Cars Our Power Grids Aren't Ready to Support*


Joe Biden can’t go a single day without issuing some edict on behalf of his leftist supporters. The man who ran as a moderate Democrat will reportedly push for about half of all U.S. cars to be electric just nine years from now.




> President Joe Biden will set a new national target on Thursday for the adoption of electric vehicles, calling for them to represent half of all new auto sales by 2030, according to senior administration officials.
> The target is expected to be supported by companies such as General Motors, Ford Motor and Stellantis, formerly Fiat Chrysler. Executives of the Detroit automakers are scheduled to attend an event Thursday at the White House and pledge EV sales of between 40% and 50% by 2030.



Of course they will. They’re all rent-seekers now and seek to curry favor with the government that will buy up a whopping proportion of the EVs they make.

Toyota may remain notably quiet about this. The world’s largest automaker has repeatedly warned that our power grids aren’t ready to power billions of EVs. Elon Musk has said the same, and he’s atop the world’s largest EV automaker, Tesla. Neither Toyota nor Tesla oppose EVs. Neither do I, for that matter. They just don’t think our grids are ready to power them without very significant investment and overhauls. Who is going to pay for that? Biden’s bloated infrastructure bill doesn’t address it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden: Even if the Court eventually rules against our eviction moratorium, we can keep it in place for months by appealing*


This is the aspect of his moratorium chicanery that I find most breathtaking, the frank admission that he’s trying to exploit the legal process to extend a dubious executive order. Most everyone else has focused on the substance of what the White House did, replacing a certainly illegal moratorium order with a new one which they have every reason to know is _almost_ certainly illegal.


And that’s appalling. But the problem could be solved if the courts reacted quickly by scheduling an expedited hearing on the numerous challenges to the new order. When the president is as candid as Biden is here in admitting that he’s gaming the judicial system to keep an illegal measure in place for as long as he can, they have a duty to stop him by putting all other business on hold to consider the merits of that measure. If they don’t, they’re letting him get away with it.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden: ‘Who Knows?’ If Eviction Moratorium Is Constitutional, Will ‘Keep This Going For A While’ Anyway*


“Asked by reporters at the White House if he believes the moratorium is constitutional, Biden replied, ‘I think it is,’ though he added that he ‘can’t guarantee” the Supreme Court won’t strike it down,'” Forbes reported Friday.

The consensus of scholars, Biden said, was, “‘We think you have the authority … but, in this court, who knows?’”

Biden was, apparently, referring to the current “split” in the Court, with conservatives making a majority of the Court’s nine votes.

“When announcing the new moratorium on Tuesday, Biden said the ‘bulk’ of scholars believe it is ‘not likely to pass constitutional muster,’ but that several ‘key scholars’ think it might, and is ‘worth the effort,'” Forbes noted.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Claims Twice That 350 Million Americans Have Been Vaccinated, More Than U.S. Population*



“So we have to get more people vaccinated. I said, well over — what’s the number again, I have to remind myself — 350 million Americans have already been vaccinated. They’re doing fine,” Biden said at the White House during remarks about the July jobs report.

Biden repeated the claim at another point during his remarks.

“We have roughly 350 million people vaccinated in the United States, and billions around the world,” the president said.


----------



## Sneakers

I thought maybe he meant _doses_, but that math doesn't work out either.  350/2 = 175m. divided by the US pop of 328m = 53%.

Currently 190m or 58% is fully vaccinated.


----------



## Gilligan

Maffs is hard....especially for Democrats.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe’s welcome mat spurred a superspreader extravaganza*


President Joe Biden is the root cause of today’s COVID-19 superspreader extravaganza on the southern frontier. His come-and-get-it, no-borders policy offers a Laurel and Hardy welcome to COVID-infected illegal aliens. Biden’s red carpet for COVID carriers on the US-Mexico boundary — atop his mandatory vaccines for US military personnel and vaccination papers for lawful foreign visitors — epitomizes hypocrisy, reckless endangerment and quite likely negligent homicide.

Mayor Javier Villalobos (R– McAllen, Texas) issued a Declaration of Local Disaster on Monday. According to a municipal-government statement published Wednesday: “Since mid-February of 2021, there have been over 7,000 confirmed COVID-19-positive immigrants released into the city of McAllen by CBP [Customs and Border Protection], including over 1,500 new cases in the past seven days.”

Also, 135 illegals in CBP’s Rio Grande Valley sector tested positive in July’s first half, up 900 percent versus the previous 14 months.


----------



## GURPS

*Canceling the Constitution: Biden hailed for violating rule of law to extend eviction moratorium*


Biden acknowledged the obvious — that any new order to extend the moratorium would be unconstitutional. Indeed, he admitted that legal experts overwhelmingly told him so: “The bulk of the constitutional scholarship says that it’s not likely to pass constitutional muster.” Yet he added that he was able to find “several key scholars who think that it may and it’s worth the effort.”

The fact that most scholars relied upon by the Biden White House said the move would be unconstitutional is itself remarkable. Given the makeup of most law faculties, Democrats in Congress usually can expect hundreds of supportive academics to sign letters and attest to their legal positions.

The question then arose as to who would offer Biden constitutional cover when virtually every other liberal professor declined to do so — and the “several key scholars” were guessed by some of us to be a single figure: Harvard law professor Laurence Tribe. After his own White House counsel agreed that the move would be unconstitutional, Biden reportedly told his chief of staff, Ron Klain, to call Tribe, who has been consistently there for Democrats, from supporting court packing to declaring Trump a terrorist to attacking Republicans and those with conflicting views.


----------



## GURPS

*Eugene Kontorovich: Biden, Dems’ eviction moratorium is progressive politics dressed up as public health*


What is the difference between socialist economic policies and CDC public health measures? In the case of the federal eviction moratorium, it turns out it is none at all.

[clip]

According to CDC, the moratorium was designed solely to prevent the spread of COVID. Indeed, the CDC does not have any authority to make economic policy. But the seamless transition now being witnessed from a supposed epidemiological intervention backed by experts to a typically partisan soak-the-rich policy suggests the moratorium was always progressive politics masquerading as public health.

In extending the moratorium this week, the administration predictably cited rising COVID rates. But they were clearly using a public health emergency as a substitute for economic legislation – and this is what the moratorium always was.               

Even as a safety measure, the moratorium was poorly supported by evidence. The CDC’s public health justification was based on entirely on a response to a Census question, in which one-third of renters self-reported that, in the hypothetical event they were evicted, they would move in with friends and family. Thus, the CDC reasoned, evictions could increase the spread of COVID.  There is no actual evidence of the extent to which evictions increase crowding, let alone fuel the spread of COVID.

The CDC went further, claiming that evictions could contribute to homelessness, and thus crowding at homeless shelters – and more COVID. 

For this claim, the evidence consisted of a single self-reported survey of people in homeless shelters in one county, roughly one in ten of whom said they wound up there as a result of eviction. Even assuming this data to be representative and accurate, it hardly establishes a strong connection between eviction and homelessness, let alone crowding in shelters.


----------



## Hijinx

Eviction leads to homelessness.  Doesn't take a genius to figure out that one.


----------



## Gilligan

I wonder if the restrictions on evictions will eventually cause a shortage in rental units?


----------



## GURPS

*White House Sparks Outrage Over ‘Cringe And Pathetic’ Influencer Vaccine Video: ‘I Need Eye Bleach’*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*CNN Caught Lying About Biden Administration’s Illegal Immigration Fiasco* 









Keilar then attempted to counter the border crisis’s negative impact on America’s fight against COVID. She began with a clip of Texas Sen. Ted Cruz stating the obvious to all but CNN viewers: “If you don’t want to see this pandemic come back—come back with the Delta variant or many—most of these illegal immigrants coming in having been vaccinated. They’re being put in cages with other people who are COVID-positive. They’re spreading COVID and then releasing COVID in our communities. This is lunacy.”

At this point, Keilar pulled her best Jen Psaki impression, claiming “the Biden administration has been using a Trump administration policy known as Title 42. It means that hundreds of thousands of migrants at the southern border, including asylum seekers, can’t enter because of the COVID public health emergency.” “Again, the Biden administration is enforcing Title 42,” Keilar reiterated, adding “in fact, since Biden took over—took office, over 510,000 people have been expelled under that rule. That is nearly twice as many people as those who were apprehended.”

While intoning these supposedly impressive statistics, CNN flashed the following graphic, showing a huge uptick in June of Title 42 expulsions, which immediately or expeditiously return aliens to the country from which they entered or to their home country. The graph, however, depicted as stable the number of so-called Title 8 apprehensions, in which aliens are allowed to remain in the United States pending further immigration proceedings that may take years to complete.


----------



## GURPS

Ah yes Biden Administration *BLAMES THE MARKET or Producers* for Rising Prices 




National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan on Wednesday called on the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries to move faster to restore global supply of petroleum to pre-pandemic levels, *as the White House asked the Federal Trade Commission to investigate the domestic gasoline market for any anti-competitive behavior that could be increasing prices.*

[clip]

Meanwhile, National Economic Council director Brian Deese asked FTC Chair Lina Khan to *“monitor the U.S. gasoline market and address any illegal conduct that might be contributing to price increases for consumers at the pump.”* The FTC is an independent agency and may take advice, but not direction, from the White House.












						Biden team is seeking ways to address rising energy prices
					

President Joe Biden’s administration is moving at home and abroad to try to address concerns about rising energy prices slowing the nation’s recovery from the pandemic-induced recession




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## GURPS

The reporter noted that Biden has visited Delaware well over a dozen times in the last six months and asked for information about “how visits from visitors and from family members with potential conflicts of interest are being treated for the purposes of White House [inaudible] disclosure.”

Psaki responded, “No, I can confirm we are not going to be providing information about the comings and goings of the President’s grandchildren or people visiting him in Delaware.”

The reporter also asked about the White House supposedly limiting access to an event in the East Room for reporters who were in the press briefing and also asked Psaki for a response to criticisms from Obama’s former ethics chief, Walter Shaub, who has repeatedly criticized the administration over Hunter Biden’s art sales.









						White House Refuses Transparency: ‘We Are Not Going To Be Providing’ Info On Who Biden Meets In Delaware | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden ‘Checking’ How Much of a Dictator He Can Be With Mask Mandates*


“Do you have presidential powers to intervene in states like Texas and Florida where they are banning mask mandates?” asked a reporter.

“I don’t believe that I do thus far. We’re checking that,” Biden answered. “And I think that people should understand, seeing little kids — I mean, four, five, six years old — in hospitals, on ventilators, and some of them passing — not many, but some of them passing — it’s almost, I mean, it’s just — well, I should not characterize beyond that,” he added.

What exactly is he talking about? Throughout the pandemic, one thing is clear: School-age children are overwhelmingly unaffected by COVID, and their recovery rates for the original strain are around 99.997%. Moreover, the Delta variant, while more contagious, is significantly less deadly. But hey, don’t take my word for it. According to pediatric infectious disease specialist Dr. Camille Sabella from the Cleveland Clinic, the risk for children is extremely low.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Whole New Level Of Stupid’: Crenshaw Levels Biden For Begging OPEC While Crushing American Oil*


----------



## Kyle

Justin Trudeau Dresses Up As A Saudi Sheik So Biden Will Approve His Pipeline









						Justin Trudeau Dresses Up As A Saudi Sheik So Biden Will Approve His Pipeline
					

OTTAWA—Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau (he/him, they/them) dusted off one of his old ethnic costumes today in hopes that President Joe Biden would approve his pipeline.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Masks for Zoom calls are back at the Biden WH*


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> *Masks for Zoom calls are back at the Biden WH*


----------



## GURPS

*Despite Biden Narrative, Infrastructure Bill Won’t Help GDP*


However, Penn Wharton Budget Model — a project of the University of Pennsylvania’s Wharton School — explains that the Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act’s $548 billion in new spending would have no discernible effect on economic output.

The group’s analysis of the legislation considers that “investments in ‘public capital’ like infrastructure boosts the productivity of private capital and labor.” For example, improved transportation “allows private firms to get their goods to market at a lower cost, which raises both the value of the firm’s capital to private investors as well as the value of the labor that they employ.”

However, the bill would also cause a decline in private capital — such as buildings, machinery, and other assets used to produce goods and services — thereby making workers less productive.


----------



## kom526

Meanwhile in Kabul ...


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Race To Undo Trump Environmental Reforms Violates Public Trust*


However, there are those who believe America should no longer be a nation of builders, and who want to lead the march backward through complex and burdensome regulations. As the Biden administration’s own White House Environmental Justice Advisory Council expressed opposition to infrastructure activity as basic as “road improvements,” it is unsurprising that that the Biden administration is perpetuating a “denial by delay” bureaucracy, even while it talks with Congress about an infrastructure bill.

This contradictory policy approach will continue to be a serious drag on the nation’s economy and critically harm the nation’s ability to produce and transport the energy that powers it. The Biden administration has been much more successful in revoking permits for energy projects — from the Keystone pipeline to drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Reserve — than in replacing lost jobs and energy security with promised alternatives. The failures of these policies are abundantly clear to the American people, from the consequences of overreliance on a single pipeline exposed by the Colonial Pipeline cyberattack in May to high gas prices driving President Biden to ask OPEC and Russia to increase production.

The Biden administration would do well to remember that the United States’ reemergence as a dominant energy producer — thanks in large part to the elimination of the oil export ban in 2015 (under President Obama) and the balanced pro-energy and pro-environment policies enacted by the Trump administration — has had vast benefits for our nation.


----------



## GURPS

*Foreign Policy Experts Blast Biden As Situation In Middle East Rapidly Deteriorates In 3 Key Areas*


Bill Roggio, Senior Fellow and Editor of FDD’s Long War Journal, noted the stunning collapse of the country under the Biden administration:



> _The Taliban seized control of six provincial capitals in just four days: Aybak, Taloqan, Kunduz City, Sar-i-Pul City, Shibirghan, and Zaranj. Zaranj, the capital of Nimruz province, was the first provincial capital taken by the Taliban since they began their offensive on May 1. The Taliban have launched a string of attacks on other major cities, including Lashkar Gah, which is in danger of falling, as well as Herat City and Kandahar City. In Kabul, the Taliban launched a suicide assault against the acting defense minister’s home and assassinated the director of the Afghan government’s information and media center. Despite the Taliban’s clear implementation of a military strategy to re-establish their Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, the U.S. State Department still clings to the notion that there can be a negotiated settlement._


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Judge Orders Biden Admin to Bring Back Trump's Remain-in-Mexico Immigration Policy*


A federal judge ruled Friday that the Biden administration must revive a Trump-era immigration policy that required migrants seeking U.S. asylum at the southern border to stay in Mexico while their applications are pending after a lawsuit from Texas and Missouri that claimed the termination of the policy was illegal and harmful.


U.S. District Judge Matthew J. Kacsmaryk in Texas said that the Remain-in-Mexico policy must be reinstated and that the Biden administration "failed to consider several critical factors" of the policy that included the benefits of the program.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> *Foreign Policy Experts Blast Biden As Situation In Middle East Rapidly Deteriorates In 3 Key Areas*
> 
> 
> Bill Roggio, Senior Fellow and Editor of FDD’s Long War Journal, noted the stunning collapse of the country under the Biden administration:


It's only a matter of days now..their progress has been nothing short of stunning.


----------



## Hijinx

Gilligan said:


> It's only a matter of days now..their progress has been nothing short of stunning.



Where are the battle reports. Are they really fighting or just walking into these cities like tourists.
Is there really some sporadic fighting? Certainly there is no determined plan to halt their movements.
So far they seem to go anywhere they want .

This is one enemy that will not be defeated with our rules of engagement.


----------



## GURPS

*Audio Leaks of Biden Border Chief Admitting 'We're Going to Lose Control' of 'Unsustainable' Border Crisis*


*Secretly recorded audio of Department of Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas meeting privately with U.S. Border Patrol agents in Texas on Thursday has been leaked online.*


In the audio, Mayorkas can be heard saying that the border crisis is “unsustainable” and that “we’re going to lose” control of the situation if “borders are the first line of defense” for America.

Arizona Governor Doug Ducey called on Mayorkas to step down hours after the recording went public.

“A couple of days ago I was down in Mexico, and I said look, you know, if, if our borders are the first line of defense, we’re going to lose and this is unsustainable,” he says. “We can’t continue like this, our people in the field can’t continue and our system isn’t built for it.”


----------



## Kyle

Biden Demands Whoever The President Is Take Full Responsibility For This Mess










						Biden Demands Whoever The President Is Take Full Responsibility For This Mess
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—In a forceful press conference today, Biden called for whoever the President is to "clean up this mess."




					babylonbee.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Audio Leaks of Biden Border Chief Admitting 'We're Going to Lose Control' of 'Unsustainable' Border Crisis*
> 
> 
> *Secretly recorded audio of Department of Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas meeting privately with U.S. Border Patrol agents in Texas on Thursday has been leaked online.*
> 
> 
> In the audio, Mayorkas can be heard saying that the border crisis is “unsustainable” and that “we’re going to lose” control of the situation if “borders are the first line of defense” for America.
> 
> Arizona Governor Doug Ducey called on Mayorkas to step down hours after the recording went public.
> 
> “A couple of days ago I was down in Mexico, and I said look, you know, if, if our borders are the first line of defense, we’re going to lose and this is unsustainable,” he says. “We can’t continue like this, our people in the field can’t continue and our system isn’t built for it.”




Biden's handlers haven't figured out what he should do. Perhaps Obama is still hung over from his party .


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden’s Disappearing Act Is Not New. It’s How He Became President* 


It was a running gag throughout his candidacy for president. At 9 or 10 a.m. the Biden campaign would call a “lid” on the Democratic nominee. The once inside baseball term indicating there would be no appearances from the candidate that day came into the public parlance. Another day in the basement, we all laughed. Well, that joke isn’t funny anymore.

Last week as the Taliban stormed across the Afghanistan abandoned by Biden, he once again went into hiding. Somewhere amongst the looming trees and homey wood paneling of Camp David, he sat, most likely mulling over how his experts could have misled him so badly. The Americans he serves saw but a single image of their president, alone in a briefing room, staring at a Zoom call with those experts.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden just reminded the nation why the Green New Deal is just not feasible*




The reality is that Biden couldn’t go a year in office without pleading with oilocracies to hike production. In his defense, one assumes, people will point out that COVID-19 presents a historically unique situation. As far as the economics of recovery go, not really. In fact, this man-made downturn should be easier to mend than most.

Though it’s probably an unpopular position, I’d be content importing cheap oil, or allowing others to flood the market, while saving our own supply for when new drilling becomes more economically feasible. But the hypocrisy of all this is that Biden works to restrict energy trade only in North America.

Earlier this year, the president rescinded oil- and gas-lease sales from most of the nation’s massive state-owned lands and waters, citing climate change. He then shut down the Keystone XL pipeline, revoking a permit that was needed to build a 1,200-mile project that would have carried around 830,000 barrels per day of Alberta oil-sands crude into the United States — probably more than enough to avoid begging OPEC for oil — again citing climate change.

At the same time, Biden lifted sanctions that would’ve blocked completion of the Nord Stream 2 natural gas pipeline that will transport fuel from Russia to Germany, which, like us, is a signee of the Paris agreement.

Americans, despite what they tell pollsters about climate change, demand affordable gas. You might recall that, despite his best efforts to undermine US energy production, former President Barack Obama took credit for the domestic oil-and-gas boom.

“That was me, people,” he told a crowd in 2018. Political pressure is also why the White House made sure its OPEC statement on gas prices was for public consumption, rather than simply making those requests of OPEC through diplomatic channels. The Green New Deal, whatever iteration of the plan you care to support, is unfeasible. Biden’s request is just another reminder.


----------



## Hijinx

He wouldn't have to beg for oil if he rescinded the Executive Orders he signed  to destroy the Trump plan


----------



## kom526

With the terror alert expected to rise (IMHO) over the next several months, China rattling its saber towards Taiwan, the border crisis, inflation and continued COVID hysteria this clown show of an administration is going to HAVE to rescind the EOs regarding domestic oil production. It is not feasible, hell it's impossible to continue to depend on outside sources for oil to keep this crippled economy going especially when winter will be here before you know it.

Besides, if we produce and export enough oil, we might be able to replace the all the equipment we abandoned in Afghanistan this week.


----------



## GURPS

*I Told You Biden Would Be A Foreign Policy Disaster*



I went on to explain that, as former Defense Secretary Robert Gates put it, Joe Biden has been wrong about “nearly every major foreign policy and national security issue over the past four decades.”
This fact is undeniable, with Biden’s foreign policy history replete with ineptitude:

Biden opposed Ronald Reagan’s Strategic Defense Initiative, which is credited for aiding the collapse of the Soviet Union and the end of the Cold War.
Biden was one of the first legislators to support the bombing of Serbia in the 1990s and advocate for the Bosnian Muslims to be armed, which yielded disastrous results.
Biden voted against the Gulf War in 1991, in which “the United States and a broad multinational coalition quickly achieved their goals.”
In 2002, he voted in support of the war against Iraq, and in 2003 said “I voted to go into Iraq, and I’d vote to do it again.” We should note that he now claims he opposed it from the start.
Joe Biden opposed the raid which resulted in the death of Osama bin Laden, saying “Mr. President, my suggestion is, don’t go.” We should note that Biden now claims to have played a key role in the move.
Biden bolstered the drone war, which involved hundreds of strikes in Pakistan, Yemen, Libya, and other countries, and resulted in hundreds of civilian casualties.

Joe Biden’s history of stupidity on the world stage was glistening in the sun for all to see. During his time as Vice President alone, the world descended into chaos, with ISIS emerging from the Middle Eastern void of power created by the Obama administration’s policies.

The writing was on the wall, and yet people voted for Biden anyway.

Voting has consequences, and as we watch the descent of Afghanistan into hellish tyranny in real-time, those who voted for Biden — despite the almost certain catastrophic results which would follow — should remember this mistake when 2024 comes around.


----------



## GURPS

*Get Vaccinated in Nursing Homes or No Money for Seniors*
Biden told nursing homes the government will withhold Medicare and Medicaid funding if they do not require their staff to get the COVID vaccine:



> “With this announcement, I’m using the power of the federal government as a payer of healthcare costs to ensure we reduce those risks to our most vulnerable seniors,” Mr. Biden said.
> 
> The administration plans to issue a new regulation through the Department of Health and Human Services that would make Medicare and Medicaid funding for nursing homes conditional on their staffs being vaccinated.
> The White House said the new requirements, which will be drafted by the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, could take effect as early as next month and would affect more than 15,000 nursing homes that employ roughly 1.3 million workers.


Shorter Biden: Either do this or I’ll withhold something else that helps seniors.

What!? You sound so compassionate when you threaten to withhold money from seniors. Give me a break.











						Biden Threatens Nursing Homes, GOP Governors Over COVID and Avoids Afghanistan Questions
					

Biden is a huge bully and coward.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## Kyle

Biden Takes More Vacation As A Reward For Doing Such A Good Job This Week

"Yeah that was a humdinger of a speech I gave just now," said Biden as Marine One took off to head back to Camp David. "I'll bet the American people are really inspired and impressed with my very good job. And seeing as how nothing is really going on in the world at the moment, I think it's time to head back to Camp David and put these old feet in the pool! Maybe a kid will come and rub my hairy legs--who knows!" 









						Biden Takes More Vacation As A Reward For Doing Such A Good Job This Week
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—After doing such a good job at being President this week, Biden is treating himself to some more well-deserved vacation time to reward himself for his really hard work.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

Not one voter voted for Biden. They all voted against Trump.
Now we have no President.
Just the empty shell of an idiot roaming around in the White house in his depends and while the world is in chaos he wants us wearing masks.


----------



## GURPS

*What's Wrong With Joe? Biden Calls a Lid on Public Appearances—Indefinitely*


Fox News reports that Biden has effectively called a lid, this time indefinitely.



> In what appears to be a continuation of his campaign bunker strategy, and following his widely panned interview with ABC News on the stunning fall of Afghanistan, President Biden’s schedule Thursday contained no planned public remarks or press briefings.
> The president took all public remarks, press briefings and press conferences off his schedule as he and his administration deal with the blowback from their botched troop withdrawal that saw Kabul fall into the hands of the Taliban.



Biden has taken public appearances off his schedule without explanation. Reports indicate he has left Washington for his home state of Delaware, or soon will.

Kamala Harris has announced a trip to Singapore and Vietnam after being silent throughout the Afghanistan crisis.

Afghanistan remains a chaotic and extremely dangerous tinderbox with thousands of Americans stranded and surrounded by the Taliban while they await evacuation.

But Joe Biden has walked away again and called a lid.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Knew Its Racial Preferences For COVID Relief Were Unconstitutional, Went Ahead Anyway*


The Biden administration forged ahead with racial preferences that nearly excluded white farmers from receiving COVID-19 debt relief, even though it knew those preferences were unconstitutional.

Judges in three states earlier this year ruled against the Biden administration’s preferences, noting it was “governmentally imposed discrimination based on race.” As The Daily Wire previously reported, judges in Florida, Tennessee, and Wisconsin all shot down the administration’s policy after lawsuits were filed alleging discrimination.


----------



## GURPS

*Afghan Fallout: Biden Blows Up His Entire Case For Being President*



As a reminder, here’s what 70 so-called Republican national security officials said when endorsing Biden in August 2020: “We believe Joe Biden has the character, experience, and temperament to lead this nation. We believe he will restore the dignity of the presidency, bring Americans together, reassert America’s role as a global leader, and inspire our nation to live up to its ideals.”

Who can say any of that now with a straight face?

Biden’s utterly inept Afghanistan withdrawal, his bumbling lies and obfuscations, his callous disregard of those put in harm’s way, his refusal to take responsibility, and the devastation his stupidity has caused to America’s “role as a global leader” have undercut every premise of his presidency.

Let’s review.


----------



## GURPS

*Sleepy Joe and His Regime Say Top Priority for People in Henri’s Path Is . . . Get Vaxxed and Wear Your Face Diapers*








The White House has only one goal: universal vaccinations. All other considerations from Henri to Afghanistan to border security are only relevant to this regime as they relate to contributing to The Great Reset. You were warned.


----------



## Kyle

> Not a joke. *The CDC says the first thing you should do to prepare for a hurricane is get the COVID vaccine.*  Apparently the vaccine protects against hurricanes now. It truly is a wonder drug.



####ing Democrats.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's National Security Adviser Exposed Another Biden Lie on Afghanistan Yesterday*



It was a rough one for team Biden. It’s been a trainwreck ever since EVERYONE noticed that this administration was not going to address the collapse of the national government in Afghanistan when the Taliban rolled into Kabul on August 15. Remember Biden was on vacation as was his press secretary, Jen Psaki. For days, there was radio silence. They tried hiding in the basement. You can’t do that anymore, old man. This White House thought it was totally fine to simply not say anything about the disastrous end of our longest war. This comes on top of the thousands of Americans that are now trapped. The memos from the State Department and the Intelligence Community warned about the collapse—all summer long.

Joe is an angry old man who does not like to be questioned. Part of that is due to his arrogance which is inherent in all liberals. The second is the frustration that comes from diminished mental capacity. All of that is evident with this Afghanistan retreat. It’s a disaster. Even CNN cannot protect him, noting that conditions on the ground point to a US plan that was not really a plan at all. Failure is written all over with this withdrawal. The man who said he was going to bring back diplomacy and competence is not showing that here. And his addresses have been ripped to shreds by the entire media establishment. Even the liberal media who has treated this administration with kid gloves cannot polish his words for him. They’re simply not in keeping with reality.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden calls on companies to mandate vaccines following FDA full approval*


“Today I’m calling on more companies in the private sector to step up the vaccine requirements that’ll reach millions more people,” Biden said during an address. “If you’re a business leader, a nonprofit leader, a state or local leader, who has been waiting for full FDA approval to require vaccinations, I call on you now to do that.”

The president requested that business and government leaders follow in his footsteps after he previously ordered federal employees and onsite contractors to get vaccinated or endure regular COVID-19 testing. The administration has also directed troops, nursing home staff and workers at federal medical centers to get vaccinated. 

“Do what I did last month: Require your employees to get vaccinated or face strict requirements,” he said in his plea to leaders. 

“It only makes sense to require a vaccine to stop the spread of COVID-19,” he added.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Gilligan

Joe just announced that the 31 August deadline for withdrawals will stand.  Kiss the lives of thousands of US citizens and SIV holders good bye.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Is an 'Impediment' to Private Afghanistan Evacuations, 'A Massive F*** Up'*


Biden, apparently bored with screwing up its own evacuation from Afghanistan, is now also an “impediment” to at least one private group’s efforts to get people out of the new Islamic Emirate.

That’s according to Robert Stryk, who told the Daily Caller earlier this week that “I understand that our country may be trying to control everything or maintain it, but in doing so, they’re impeding things.”

“It’s been the U.S. private sector who has stepped in to save the blood and treasure the Biden administration is leaving behind.”

Stryk went on to describe the Biden Administration’s sit-on-its-hands approach to helping private groups like his, “frustrating” and “a massive f***-up.”

Can’t Team Biden get anything right? Just one thing?

The Daily Caller’s report comes on top of Matt Margolis’ report Tuesday night that the White House is apparently lying about how many people the Pentagon has flown out of Afghanistan. A leaked State Department memo shows numbers far below the rosy estimates released by the White House.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Likely to Leave Thousands of Americans Behind in Afghanistan*


According to a U.S. official who spoke with the Daily Caller, it seems “doubtful we are going to bring” home the estimated 8,000 Americans remaining in Afghanistan by that deadline.

According to the report, “The number provided by the official jives with estimates recently given out by Republican Texas Rep. Kevin Brady. After attending the classified briefing Tuesday, he told reporters around 4,000 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.”

The official also indicated that while there’s been no directive given not to report the numbers, “it’s become a quiet rule among officials to avoid giving out a more precise number, in part because it’s ’embarrassingly low.'”


----------



## Sneakers

If it was anyone else, all citizens would have been gone by now.  As far as a deadline, no one else would abide by a deadline set by these scum.  Move in with armed military, find those that need extricating, and escort them to a waiting plane.  Anyone that raises a weapon against them gets shot on sight.  This backboness-less president should be removed for incompetency now.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Embraces Victim Blaming For Botched Evacuation Operation*


----------



## Kyle

Joe Biden Praised For Historic Rescue Efforts To Save Kid He Pushed Down A Well









						Joe Biden Praised For Historic Rescue Efforts To Save Kid He Pushed Down A Well
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The media are praising Joe Biden after his amazing work in rescuing a local boy named Timmy from a well, after Biden pushed him down the well last week.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Joe Biden Praised For Historic Rescue Efforts To Save Kid He Pushed Down A Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Praised For Historic Rescue Efforts To Save Kid He Pushed Down A Well
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—The media are praising Joe Biden after his amazing work in rescuing a local boy named Timmy from a well, after Biden pushed him down the well last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


No assistance from Lassie?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> No assistance from Lassie?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


>


----------



## Kyle

Here's a story, it's sad but true
It's about a President that I once knew
Stole the election ran the nation aground
With every Marxist Squad member around

We should have known it from the very start,
This dope will prove to you that he just ain't smart,
He's bought and paid for with chinese dough,
A-keep away from-a Walkaway Joe, yea-eah-eah!


----------



## Hijinx

“People chose not to leave. That's their business," Ross Wilson said.

*Gee Ross Nice attitude.  You fugging prick.*


----------



## Kyle

Exclusive: We've Obtained Biden's 9-Point Plan To Fix The Mess In Afghanistan


1. Sign an executive order on climate change. - Biden will reportedly announce this at his press conference this evening. Only through fighting climate change can we stop terrorism.

2. Take a nap and hope some ideas come to him. - Sometimes all you need for inspiration to strike is a little bit of shut-eye.

3. Knock on wood even harder. - Biden says the problem with his previous plan to knock on wood is that he didn't knock hard enough. Second time is the charm!

4. Team up with Ben & Jerry's for a new ice cream flavor "Afghanistan Abandon-Mint." - Hehe, great pun.

5. Declare Afghanistan a gun-free zone. - Works 60% of the time, every time.
....












						Exclusive: We've Obtained Biden's 9-Point Plan To Fix The Mess In Afghanistan
					

We're real journalists at The Bee, which means we have anonymous sources at the White House. Our anonymous source -- let's just call him Bob -- managed to acquire Biden's 9-point plan for saving face and righting the ship in Afghanistan. Here it is! Thanks, Bob!




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*President Biden says he was 'instructed' to call on reporters from list at presser following Kabul attacks*


 "Ladies and gentlemen, they gave me a list here. The first person I was instructed to call on was Kelly O'Donnell from NBC," Biden kicked off the press conference.


----------



## GURPS

*Baffled reporters torch Biden for sharing list of US citizens and allies with Taliban: 'This is insanity'*


"SCOOP: U.S. officials gave the Taliban a list of names of U.S. citizens, green card holders & Afghan allies to grant entry into the outer perimeter of the city’s airport, prompting outrage behind the scenes from lawmakers and military officials," Politico's Pentagon correspondent Lara Seligman wrote in a Twitter thread Thursday afternoon.

Marine Corps Gen. Kenneth F. McKenzie Jr., commander of U.S. Central Command, confirmed in a press briefing that the United States "will continue to coordinate" with the Taliban in providing safe passage to the airport in Kabul, and that the U.S. military had been sharing "information" with the terrorist group to help prevent such attacks.


----------



## GURPS

*CENTCOM Commander Reveals U.S. Intelligence-Sharing Operation with Taliban*


----------



## Kyle

Nothing says America Build Back Better like giving your worst enemies a list of people to target.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Biden ‘Will Remember’ U.K. Politician’s ‘Offensive’ Remarks On His Mental Acuity With His ‘Long Memory’: Report*


Democrat President Joe Biden is reportedly offended that British politicians view him as “gaga” and “doolally” following his disastrous handling of the crisis in Afghanistan that erupted under his leadership.

“The Brits have their view. But they should be careful. What’s been said is offensive and he will remember it. He actually has a long memory,” a U.S. source claimed in a statement to The Telegraph. “It’s always been his way that if somebody says something really bad to him, or about him, he doesn’t speak to them again. He does bear grudges. Boris Johnson should know that.”

The source also claimed that Biden was not “gaga,” and that, in fact, “he’s actually picked up his game quite a bit since the campaign.”

The remarks from British officials were first printed in a British newspaper, later picked up by The Washington Post, and then read in the White House, the Telegraph says.

“Quite frankly, it bodes poorly for the relationship with the UK. The special relationship is very much in danger at this point,” a second U.S. source, this one in the White House, told the Telegraph. “The president will say publicly that everything is fine, that our ties have never been stronger, but behind the scenes we are at a very dangerous moment. For him [Mr. Biden] it’s my way or the highway.”






I'm sure the Brits are quaking in there boots  .....  this does show however Biden is a bit of a dick


----------



## GURPS

*Wait–The Taliban Offered Control of Kabul to US Forces...And We Turned Them Down?*

Well, the fiasco that erupted concerning the safe evacuation of American citizens from Afghanistan could have been much less chaotic. _The Washington Post_ had a lengthy piece Sunday detailing the fall of Kabul. It circles back to everything you already know. The Taliban were racing towards reconquering the country. The Afghan government was totally aloof. And everyone in the Biden orbit was on vacation when calamity hit. Afghan President Ashraf Ghani dithered on getting his act together, more concerned about the digitization of the economy than the Taliban threat. The publication noted that he agreed to step aside days before the Taliban took control of Kabul. The US assumed he would be there to help with the transitional government that included the Taliban. Instead, he fled, but here's the real issue. Buried mid-way through the piece is the Taliban offering the US to take control of not just the airport but all of Kabul. Chaos was engulfing the city as news of the government’s collapse spread. Security was a priority. The Taliban offered the US to take control of the city and we turned them down (via WaPo):


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

Can we shine a symbol in the sky, like a Batman signal, with Trump's profile?  We need saving from the evil Incompeto and his band of incompetent henchpersons.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Can we shine a symbol in the sky, like a Batman signal, with Trump's profile?  We need saving from the evil Incompeto and his band of incompetent henchpersons.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 159060


Shoulda figgerd it was already a thing.....


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Biden ‘Will Remember’ U.K. Politician’s ‘Offensive’ Remarks On His Mental Acuity With His ‘Long Memory’: Report*
> 
> 
> Democrat President Joe Biden is reportedly offended that British politicians view him as “gaga” and “doolally” following his disastrous handling of the crisis in Afghanistan that erupted under his leadership.
> 
> “The Brits have their view. But they should be careful. What’s been said is offensive and he will remember it. He actually has a long memory,” a U.S. source claimed in a statement to The Telegraph. “It’s always been his way that if somebody says something really bad to him, or about him, he doesn’t speak to them again. He does bear grudges. Boris Johnson should know that.”
> 
> The source also claimed that Biden was not “gaga,” and that, in fact, “he’s actually picked up his game quite a bit since the campaign.”
> 
> The remarks from British officials were first printed in a British newspaper, later picked up by The Washington Post, and then read in the White House, the Telegraph says.
> 
> “Quite frankly, it bodes poorly for the relationship with the UK. The special relationship is very much in danger at this point,” a second U.S. source, this one in the White House, told the Telegraph. “The president will say publicly that everything is fine, that our ties have never been stronger, but behind the scenes we are at a very dangerous moment. For him [Mr. Biden] it’s my way or the highway.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Brits are quaking in there boots  .....  this does show however Biden is a bit of a dick




At least the Brits have the guts to say what the democrats should be saying. Everyone can see his failings but them.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Investigating School Mask Mandate Bans As Possible Civil Rights Violations*



The investigations, headed up by the department’s civil rights office, will look at indoor mask-mandate prohibitions, and whether or not these prohibitions prevent students with a “heightened” risk of severe COVID-19 from attending their schools in person. Five states are under investigation: Oklahoma, Tennessee, Iowa, South Carolina, and Utah.

“It’s simply unacceptable that state leaders are putting politics over the health and education of the students they took an oath to serve,” said Secretary of Education Miguel Cardona in a statement. “The Department will fight to protect every student’s right to access in-person learning safely and the rights of local educators to put in place policies that allow all students to return to the classroom full-time in-person safely this fall.”

[clip]

“Unfortunately, as you’ve seen throughout this pandemic, some politicians are trying to turn public safety measures — that is, children wearing masks in school — into political disputes for their own political gain,” Biden said in remarks earlier this month, according to The New York Times. “We are not going to sit by as governors try to block and intimidate educators protecting our children.”

*Now, the Biden administration has formally warned state officials that, by pursuing anti-mask mandate policies, they may be causing school districts to discriminate on the basis of disability. They may also be failing to provide “an equal educational opportunity to students with disabilities who are at heightened risk of severe illness from COVID-19.”*


   WTF



YO Peasant .....

Your *RIGHTS* Are Being Violate If The Gov. Cannot *FORCE* You To Do Something


----------



## GURPS

*Right on Cue, the President’s Mistakes Are Our Fault Again*



You can tell a Democrat is president, because we’re starting to see pieces blaming “us” for his mistakes. In _The_ _Atlantic_ a couple of weeks ago, Tom Nichols wrote that “Afghanistan Is Your Fault.” “American citizens,” Nichols suggested, “will separate into their usual camps and identify all of the obvious causes and culprits except for one: themselves.” Today, Max Boot makes the same argument in the Post. “Who’s to blame for the deaths of 13 service members in Kabul?” he asks. Answer: “We all are.”

This is of a piece with the tendency of journalists and historians to start muttering about how the presidency is “too big for one man” when the bad president in question is a Democrat. Under these terms, Republicans just aren’t up to the job, while Democrats are the victims of design or modernity or of the public being feckless. Last year, coronavirus was Trump’s fault. Now, it’s the fault of Republican governors and the unvaccinated (well, only _some_ of the unvaccinated).

Still, this has happened pretty quickly with Joe Biden. Usually, it takes a couple of years before the press starts to sound like a bunch of hippies sitting around a fire saying, “you know, in a _sense_, you’re me and I’m you, and all of us are _we — _and so when the president makes a mistake, it’s really, like, the _universe_ making a mistake, isn’t it? And, y’know, we’re in the universe, so we _are_ the presidency. That’s democracy, man.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Weaponizes Dept. of Education to Become the COVID Mask Gestapo*






*The Department of Education Is Coming for Your Unmasked Kids*


For the record, there isn’t one current study that shows masking had any effect on the transmission of the virus. In fact, the CDC was caught with its pants down after hiding the fact that one of its own studies showed that masks in schools don’t do anything significant to “slow the spread”of COVID. But you are to ignore the facts in favor of the feelings of hysterical people who want to control you and what you wear on your face for the rest of your life because…_ just do it, peasant! _

There are only five free states left in America: Iowa, Oklahoma, South Carolina, Tennessee, and Utah. These five states are being targeted by the federal government for “civil rights” violations. That’s right! The government has decided that not forcing you to wear a mask violates the civil rights of immunocompromised students _or something._ It is absolutely absurd. Not only that, but it is a massive overreach by the federal government into states’ rights. There is little more clearly the responsibility of the states than how it administers education to the students in its domain.

And I guffawed out loud when I read that the Department of Education goons who are attempting this intimidation shakedown of the last free states in America claimed they suddenly care about “in-person” education. BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA…_don’t make me choke on my own bitter tears._ It is terrible buffoonery to claim that anyone in our federal government cares about “in-person” education after they spent a year and a half demanding everyone stay home and belittling anyone who said children were suffering from the separation from their teachers and friends. The parents like me who sounded warning bells in 2020 were mercilessly attacked as selfish grandmother-killers. I recall this vividly. But now the government wants you to believe it cares deeply about face-to-face education. _Sure_.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> *Biden ‘Will Remember’ U.K. Politician’s ‘Offensive’ Remarks On His Mental Acuity With His ‘Long Memory’: Report*
> 
> 
> Democrat President Joe Biden is reportedly offended that British politicians view him as “gaga” and “doolally” following his disastrous handling of the crisis in Afghanistan that erupted under his leadership.
> 
> “The Brits have their view. But they should be careful. What’s been said is offensive and he will remember it. He actually has a long memory,” a U.S. source claimed in a statement to The Telegraph. “It’s always been his way that if somebody says something really bad to him, or about him, he doesn’t speak to them again. He does bear grudges. Boris Johnson should know that.”
> 
> The source also claimed that Biden was not “gaga,” and that, in fact, “he’s actually picked up his game quite a bit since the campaign.”
> 
> The remarks from British officials were first printed in a British newspaper, later picked up by The Washington Post, and then read in the White House, the Telegraph says.
> 
> “Quite frankly, it bodes poorly for the relationship with the UK. The special relationship is very much in danger at this point,” a second U.S. source, this one in the White House, told the Telegraph. “The president will say publicly that everything is fine, that our ties have never been stronger, but behind the scenes we are at a very dangerous moment. For him [Mr. Biden] it’s my way or the highway.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Brits are quaking in there boots  .....  this does show however Biden is a bit of a dick




Wait, so Trumps thin skin and gruff manner was ruining our "special relationship", but Biden outright threatens it because some British dude said he sucked? This is the 40 years of experience the people who voted for him bought? Yeah buddy, largest pig in a poke ever.


----------



## Hijinx

A man with Dementia was elected President.
That's crazy, but as this mess goes on it appears the people who elected him and those supporting his illness must have the same illness.
It seems the press and the Democrats are all crazy.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Advisor Says US May Send Cash Aid To The Taliban, Families Of Fallen Troops FURIOUS With Biden*


----------



## GURPS

*'Extraordinary Success': Biden Takes Victory Lap Amid Death and Chaos in Afghanistan*



Like other recent speeches, the diatribe came across as a defiant victory lap, with Biden asserting “we were ready” for what happened, thanks to his administration’s contingency planning.

Astonishingly, the president did not take true accountability, other than saying his assumptions about our Afghan partners “turned out not to be accurate.”

A dubious talking point was the president’s accusation that those opposing his surrender want “forever war.” This nauseating cliché, spewed by the left and isolationist right, is easily debunked. Ironically, because of Biden’s failures, we are likely headed for more war, more troops, and a less secure homeland.

Biden has repeatedly said the buck stops with him, but again on Tuesday afternoon he instead blamed Americans for staying in Afghanistan, the Afghanistan government, its security forces, and former President Donald Trump.


----------



## Kyle

Biden faces crisis of confidence over Afghanistan
					

President Biden is facing a crisis of confidence in his ability to serve as commander in chief due to the overwhelming negative fallout he is receiving over the botched Afghanistan withdrawal, which left 13 U.S. service members dead and Americans and Afghan allies stranded.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*Devout Catholic Joe Biden vows to ‘launch a whole-of-government effort to respond to’ SCOTUS decision on Texas heartbeat law because muh norms*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Claims He Visited Pittsburgh Synagogue That Was Attacked; Synagogue Says That’s False*


“I remember spending time at the, you know, uh, going to, uh, the, uh, you know, the Tree of Life synagogue, speaking with them,” Biden said during remarks with Jewish leaders, later seeming to note that he was specifically talking about the attacks in Pittsburgh, which is where the synagogue is located.


“Barb Feige, executive director of the Tree of Life, said that Biden did not visit the synagogue in the nearly three years since the anti-Semitic attack,” the New York Post reported. “In a phone interview, Feige, executive director since July 2019, said firmly that ‘no’ Biden didn’t visit, even before taking office when he had a lower public profile as a former vice president and then-Democratic presidential candidate.”


----------



## GURPS

*Border agents slam Biden for securing Tajikistan's border while US border in crisis: 'Slap in the face'*


The U.S. Embassy in Dushanbe on Wednesday announced the launch of a new project to construct facilities for a Border Service detachment along the Tajik-Afghan-Uzbek border, which will allow Tajikistan’s border troops to deploy more quickly in response to threats in the region. 

Border sources who spoke to Fox News say the administration's priorities are misplaced. 

"With the record setting pace of nearly a million encounters so far at the southern border, it’s heartening to see the Biden administration finally getting serious about border security. It’s just too bad it’s in another country," one senior border official told Fox News.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Nobody noticed the stunning miss on the August jobs report?  

Chit is getting real.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Nobody noticed the stunning miss on the August jobs report?
> 
> Chit is getting real.


Tranny is no longer here to school us.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Tranny is no longer here to school us.


How will we ever survive?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Blocking Private Flights From Evacuating Americans Out Of Afghanistan*


“Rick Clay, who runs the private rescue group PlanB, told Fox News that the State Department is the only thing preventing the flights he’s organizing from leaving Afghanistan,” Fox News reported. “Two other American individuals separately involved in evacuation efforts, whom Fox News is not naming to avoid jeopardizing ongoing rescue efforts, similarly said that the State Department is the sole entity preventing their charter flights from leaving Afghanistan.”

One of the individuals that Fox News spoke to said that “all it takes is a f***ing phone call” to fix the problem and that it was unacceptable to be “negotiating with American lives.”

“If one life is lost as a result of this, the blood is on the White House’s hands. The blood is on their hands,” that individual said. “It is not the Taliban that is holding this up – as much as it sickens me to say that – it is the United States government.”


----------



## GURPS

*No, Ivermectin Overdoses Didn’t Overwhelm Oklahoma Hospitals And Force Gunshot Victims To Wait*


A story circulating social media on Saturday — thanks to it being picked up by Rolling Stone and Rachel Maddow — claimed that hospitals in Oklahoma have been overwhelmed with people overdosing on horse dewormer, leaving gunshot victims in the lurch.

The story on its face was absurd, yet multiple media outlets pushed the claim, based on the word of a single doctor who gave an interview to KFOR. That doctor, Jason McElyea, claimed that the emergency rooms in Oklahoma “are so backed up that gunshot victims were having hard times getting to facilities where they can get definitive care and be treated.”


----------



## Hijinx

Does Oklahoma get a lot of gunshot victims?


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> Does Oklahoma get a lot of gunshot victims?


Only during wedding season.


----------



## GURPS

*It’s now obvious that Biden doesn’t even want to stop the ever-growing border surge*



“Whatever they do, I will come back, and I won’t stop trying until I get in,” Leonardo Velasquez Centeno, 25, told The Post. The Honduran is one of 1.1 million-plus would-be illegal migrants caught by US agents in the Biden administration’s first 7½ months. No one really knows how many have evaded capture.

President Joe Biden and others keep saying they’re working to stop it, but his actions — and, even more so, his _in_actions — suggest the opposite. Certainly, his party’s large left wing believes we should be letting everyone in, that the country can absorb millions and even grant them citizenship at the first opportunity.

Indeed, they expect those new citizens to be loyal Democratic voters.



Do they really think they will stay in power forever ? .....


----------



## Kyle

Biden Decides To Help American Hostages After Learning The McFlurry Machine Repairman Is On The Plane


Biden announced in a speech that he would stop at nothing to save the hostages, reversing the administration's previous policy of just saying "eh whatever" to Americans trapped in a foreign country.

"We will not rest. We will not falter. We will not fail," Biden said sternly after learning the McFlurry repair guy was trapped on a plane at the airport in Kabul. "We will do anything we need to do to get this guy out." Reporters and commentators said that Biden appeared more lucid, focused, and charismatic than he's been in the past 20 years. "If we need to send in every last American soldier, we will do so. We'll start a new war if we have to. We'll pull out all the stops."










						Biden Decides To Help American Hostages After Learning The McFlurry Machine Repairman Is On The Plane
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—President Joe Biden today announced that his administration will be helping the hostages trapped in Afghanistan after all, once it was revealed that a world-renowned McDonald's ice cream machine repairman was one of the captives.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Purges Trump Appointees From Numerous Boards In ‘Unprecedented’ Departure From Norms*



The Joe Biden administration is purging the federal government’s constellation of advisory boards and commissions of Donald Trump appointees, even though such people are typically appointed to fixed terms and are not removed by new presidents.

Officials received curt letters, with one dated today saying “Please submit your resignation to me by the close of business today. Should we not receive your resignation, your position with the Board will be terminated effective 6:00 pm tonight. Thank you.”

The removals range from military service academies to highly credentialed experts at obscure entities where politics are unlikely to be an issue.


----------



## GURPS

*Sean Spicer: ‘I Will Not Resign’ From Naval Academy; Suing Biden Admin For Kicking Him Off Board*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's $3.5 Trillion 'Infrastructure' Plan Includes Massive Attacks on U.S. Energy Producers*




*Imposing Huge New Costs on Production*

*Increased Royalty Rates:* Would raise onshore royalty rate floor by more than half from 12.5% to 20% on new leases and would raise the already high offshore royalty rate floor to 20%.
*New Royalties on Venting/Flaring:* Would require royalties to be paid on all gas produced, including gas used or consumed for the benefit of the lease such as gathering compressors and gas that is consumed or lost by venting, flaring, or fugitive releases, with limited exceptions, which would raise royalty payments on average by 6.5%.
*1500-2000% Bonding Increase:* Would increase onshore federal lease bond minimum by 15X for a federal lease bond, by 20X for a statewide bond, and removes the nationwide bond option. Additionally, it calls for rulemaking that will require bonding to cover 100% of the reclamation costs of a lease on federal lands that have less than 0.05% of federal wells orphaned.
*New Expression of Interest Fee:* Would impose a minimum $15/acre to notify the government of public interest in leasing. Onshore leases can be as large as 2,560 acres, thus costing up to $38,400/lease.
*New “Resource” Fee:* Would impose a $4/acre annual fee on producing leases, thus costing up to $10,240/lease for onshore leases, and $23,040/lease for offshore leases.
*New Leasing Fee:* Would impose a $6/acre annual fee on non-producing leases, thus costing up to $15,360 for each onshore lease, and $34,560 for each offshore lease.
*New Severance Tax Fee:* Would impose a new annual, non-refundable Federal severance fee “tax” on every barrel of oil equivalent produced from new leases on federal lands and waters.
*New Idled Wells Fee:* Would impose an annual cost anywhere from $500-$7,500 per idled well per year, and would deem a well “nonoperational” after 2 years, down from 7 years.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Has A ‘Whole Of Government’ Plan For Everything … Except Rescuing Americans From Afghanistan*



He has a “whole-of-government agenda” to fight COVID, to tackle global warming, to “create good-paying, union jobs for Americans.”

His administration announced a “whole-of-government process that will lift up the voices of federal scientists of many perspectives and backgrounds.”

He promises a “whole-of-government effort” to promote competition in the American economy.

He says he will deliver “an ambitious whole-of-government equity agenda.”

Breitbart has done the yeoman’s work of gathering up as many of the things Biden says the “whole of government” is doing. The list is 55 items strong and includes the above plus everything from China, supply-chain bottlenecks, Microsoft Exchange vulnerabilities, Ebola in Africa, Russia’s poisoning of an opposition leader, offshore wind energy, and on and on and on.

Of course, none of this makes any sense. What does “whole of government” even mean? Does that mean that the 51 full-time employees managing the federal government’s helium fund are now involved in Texas’ abortion law?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed

What about those of us that work from home?


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> What about those of us that work from home?




Hopefully not like this









						Rutgers student says he’s being stopped from taking virtual classes because he’s not vaccinated
					

The university requires all students, even if online classes, to be vaccinated.




					www.nj.com


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> What about those of us that work from home?


You have to wear three masks, a knit cap, isolate from yourself, family members and pets and send a Ben & Jerrys gift certificate to the White House.


----------



## RoseRed

GURPS said:


> Hopefully not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutgers student says he’s being stopped from taking virtual classes because he’s not vaccinated
> 
> 
> The university requires all students, even if online classes, to be vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nj.com


I heard about that yesterday.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Interesting...
What happens if a Boeing, Lockheed Martin, or the likes says "Nah. We are not forcing our sub contractors to get the shot." Is Biden just going to kill the programs?


----------



## Sneakers

OccamsRazor said:


> Interesting...
> What happens if a Boeing, Lockheed Martin, or the likes says "Nah. We are not forcing our sub contractors to get the shot." Is Biden just going to kill the programs?


In the past, the contractors have bent over backwards to satisfy requirements so as not to loose contracts.  That's a lot of people to lay off if a contract gets cancelled.


----------



## Kyle

OccamsRazor said:


> Interesting...
> What happens if a Boeing, Lockheed Martin, or the likes says "Nah. We are not forcing our sub contractors to get the shot." Is Biden just going to kill the programs?


It's more likely that companies dependent upon govt. contracts will bend to federal will.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Sneakers said:


> In the past, the contractors have bent over backwards to satisfy requirements so as not to loose contracts.  That's a lot of people to lay off if a contract gets cancelled.


Also interesting. I have always heard that contractors, especially prime contractors, are consistently late with deliveries. Seems if they were that interested in layoffs then they would focus on delivering on-time.


----------



## Sneakers

OccamsRazor said:


> Also interesting. I have always heard that contractors, especially prime contractors, are consistently late with deliveries. Seems if they were that interested in layoffs then they would focus on delivering on-time.


Different animal, has nothing to do with covid shots.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Sneakers said:


> Different animal, has nothing to do with covid shots.


So what your saying is that they DO NOT care when it comes to delivering on time but they WILL care when it comes to the shots?


----------



## Sneakers

OccamsRazor said:


> So what your saying is that they DO NOT care when it comes to delivering on time but they WILL care when it comes to the shots?


Get a job as a contractor and work under a Navy contract for 30 years, and you'll understand.  Not going to do this with you.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## CPUSA

OccamsRazor said:


> *So what your saying is* that they DO NOT care when it comes to delivering on time but they WILL care when it comes to the shots?


There she is!!


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's vaccine mandate is a legal mess and a logistical disaster*


As a part of his umpteenth plan to stop the pandemic, the White House announced a series of vaccine requirements. Two of these, one for contractors with the federal government and another for healthcare workers at facilities funded by Medicare and Medicaid, seem kosher enough, legally speaking. But Biden's signature mandate is directed at the 80 million workers at private businesses with 100 or more employees.

"The Department of Labor’s Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) is developing a rule that will require all employers with 100 or more employees to ensure their workforce is fully vaccinated or require any workers who remain unvaccinated to produce a negative test result on at least a weekly basis before coming to work," the administration announced. "OSHA will issue an Emergency Temporary Standard (ETS) to implement this requirement."

That sound you hear is labor lawyers across the country licking their lips over the prospect of profits.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden’s incoherent, fear-mongering COVID vaccine speech*



Joe Biden’s speech on COVID was bizarrely incoherent.

He told the American people without qualification that fully vaccinated people are at incredibly low risk: “Only 1 out of every 160,000 fully vaccinated Americans was hospitalized for COVID per day.”

Then he promised to shield them against the evil people who are threatening their very lives: “We’re going to protect the vaccinated from unvaccinated coworkers.”

But Joe, you just said the vaccinated were already protected!

The danger in what Biden himself called an “epidemic of the unvaccinated” is to the unvaccinated. That is what all the data show. Ninety-nine percent of the hospitalizations and more than 99 percent of the deaths from the Delta variant are among the unvaccinated.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden declares sweeping new vaccine mandate: 'This is not about freedom'*





In his speech, Biden expressed frustration with unvaccinated Americans multiple times and said that he "understands" the "anger" that the vaccinated have against those who have not taken the vaccine.

"We've been patient but our patience is wearing thin and your refusal has cost all of us," Biden told the tens of millions of unvaccinated people in the country. 

"Many of us are frustrated with the nearly 80 million Americans who are still not vaccinated, even though the vaccine is safe, effective and free," Biden added. "You might be confused about what is true and what is false about COVID-19."


----------



## OccamsRazor

Sneakers said:


> Get a job as a contractor and work under a Navy contract for 30 years, and you'll understand. * Not going to do this with you.*



Umm. Ok


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Targets Millions Of Americans With Vaccine Threat, But Not Illegal Immigrants*


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Kyle said:


> It's more likely that companies dependent upon govt. contracts will bend to federal will.


My question is will it require a contract mod?  Everything the govt wants the contractor to do/comply with is outlined in the contract.  The government at least NAVAIR seems to always wanting to avoid contract mods due to the cost. 

I am interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## GURPS

At times Biden seemed to contradict himself, bizarrely claiming at one point that he was “going to protect vaccinated workers from unvaccinated co-workers,” only to later claim that “as the science makes clear, if you’re fully vaccinated, you’re highly protected from severe illness, even if you get COVID-19.”


“And my message to unvaccinated Americans is this: What more is there to wait for? What more do you need to see? We’ve made vaccinations free, safe, and convenient,” Biden fumed. “We’ve been patient, but our patience is wearing thin. And your refusal has cost all of us.”











						Biden Attacks Opponents In Speech On Uniting Nation To Fight Virus: ‘Your Refusal Has Cost All Of Us’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Governor On Biden’s Mandate: Doesn’t Know What’s Going On In States Because He Skips Weekly Governor Meetings*




Dictator House Plant hasn't got time for the Plebes


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Is The Reason Millions Of Americans Don’t Want Anything To Do With A COVID Shot*












None of these recent PR disasters are surprising, though. After all, this is the same president who wore a mask while far away from other people after being fully vaccinated on live television. This is the same vice president who said before the election that “if Donald Trump tells us that we should take [the vaccine], I’m not taking it.”

This is the same bureaucracy that lied about COVID-19 origins, rushed the vaccine’s Food and Drug Administration approval, and told the vaccinated that actually, yeah, they should keep wearing masks. This is the same administration that works with Big Tech to flag coronavirus news it doesn’t like as “misinformation” and tells low-income workers they must comply with vaccine mandates, jump through nonsensical hoops to prove they’re healthy, or else be fired.

Biden says his “patience is wearing thin” with those disobedient Americans who remain unvaccinated. But if the coronavirus shot is really that critical for the unvaxxed masses, the worst thing Biden and his administration can do is to keep talking. There were never as many reasons to distrust the vaccine as there are right now, and that’s on him.


----------



## Hijinx

IMO most Americans acceptance of Joe Biden as President is wearing thin.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Agrees With AOC’s ‘Tax The Rich’ Agenda, Pair Buddy Up To Sell His ‘Build Back Better’ Plan*




The Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget slammed the Build Back Better plan in August:


> _The Build Back Better plan consists of two parts: the $550 billion bipartisan Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act and a plan to use reconciliation instructions to enact $3.5 trillion of spending and tax breaks, mostly related to family benefits, health care, and climate change mitigation. Though policymakers claim both are paid for, a closer look suggests the offsets will fall short. The bipartisan infrastructure bill counts savings from policies that have already occurred, while the reconciliation plan is likely to claim excessive revenue from closing the tax gap and “long-term economic growth.”_


The Utah Taxpayers Association offers a detailed rebuttal to the claim that the wealthy don’t pay their fair share of taxes:


> _The following graph from the national Tax Foundation, using IRS data shows how the top 5% of income earners pay an average income tax rate of 17.3% and the top 1% pay an average rate of 25.4%. It should be noted that this only accounts for federal income taxes. Once you pile state income tax on top of that the average rates jump much higher, especially in high tax states like California and New York, driving  the wealthy to low or no income tax states like Texas and Florida.
> Compare that 25.4% average tax rate to the bottom 50% of earners rate of *just 3.4%*. That is a massive difference. When it comes to the tax rates the wealthy pay, it is a fact that they pay far more than middle and lower income individuals. Their average rate is SEVEN TIMES higher than those in the bottom 50% of income. …
> In the most recent year that complete data is available, 2018, the bottom 50% of income earners, those with AGI less than $43,614 (single), contributed just under 3% of the total taxes paid, or $45.1 billion dollars to be exact.  The other 97% of the total taxes collected was paid by the top 50% of income earners._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s dug a hole for himself, but he keeps digging*





Biden and Schumer ought to listen to Manchin, who seems to have a better understanding of where voters are than either the White House or the Democratic leadership. In our September survey, we tested two of Manchin’s statements on the Democrats’ $3.5 trillion proposal:


_Statement 1: “The proposed $3.5 trillion in new spending isn’t to solve urgent problems, but to re-envision America’s social policies.”


Statement 2: “Spending trillions more dollars not only ignores present economic reality, but makes it certain that America will be fiscally weakened when it faces a future recession or national emergency.”_


A wide majority of respondents agreed with Manchin’s first statement, 53 percent to 23 percent. Not only did Republicans believe this (54 percent to 27 percent), but Democrats did too (59 percent to 19 percent). Liberal Democrats agreed with the statement at an even higher level, 64 percent to 17 percent — a clear indication that the goal of the legislation is social reengineering rather than solving urgent problems.

Almost half of respondents (49 percent) agreed with Manchin’s second statement, while only 30 percent disagreed. Two-thirds of Republicans believed this (68 percent to 17 percent), while only a third of Democrats did (33 percent to 46 percent). Importantly, independents agreed with Manchin on both statements — 45 percent to 24 percent and 47 percent to 24 percent, respectively — validating the West Virginia Democrat’s position as a bona fide centrist in the Senate.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Moves To Shut Down Drones On Southern Border As They Reveal His Crisis To The World*


The Biden administration moved to shut down drones flying in an area along the U.S. southern border where the administration has thousands upon thousands of migrants being held under an overpass.

Fox News reported that, according to law enforcement sources, the majority of those being held under the overpass are Haitians. The report comes as the Biden administration once again suffered a catastrophic month at the border for the month of August, according to reports this week.

“We’ve learned that the FAA just implemented a two week TFR (Temporary Flight Restrictions) over the international bridge in Del Rio, TX, meaning we can no longer fly our FOX drone over it to show images of the thousands of migrants,” Fox News reporter Bill Melugin tweeted. “FAA says ‘special security reason.’”


----------



## herb749

Saw a news comment on the numbers of encounters dropped last month from 220,000 to 214,000 like it was a huge improvement.


----------



## Hijinx

Ya know what's funny.?
I said a month ago that if Cubans and Haitians wanted to come to America, they needed to go to Mexico and walk across.
If they come by boat they are caught on the shore and sent back., but they can simply walk across and be welcomed if they come from Mexico.

They must have seen my post.;


----------



## GURPS

*Beaming WH Chief of Staff Ron Klain admits that labor shortages and inflation were all part of ‘the Biden-Harris plan’*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Faces Backlash Over Move To Block Drones At Border Site: ‘Biden Is Taking Notes From The CCP’*


Democrat President Joe Biden faced intense backlash over his administration’s decision on Thursday to block drones that were flying near an overpass in Del Rio, Texas, where thousands upon thousands of migrants were being apprehended by the administration under an overpass.

“We’ve learned that the FAA just implemented a two week TFR (Temporary Flight Restrictions) over the international bridge in Del Rio, TX, meaning we can no longer fly our FOX drone over it to show images of the thousands of migrants,” Fox News reporter Bill Melugin tweeted. “FAA says ‘special security reason.’”


----------



## stgislander

The crew of the Texas DPS helicopter onsite took the Fox News reporter and cameraman up in the air with them since they couldn't use their drone.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> The crew of the Texas DPS helicopter onsite took the Fox News reporter and cameraman up in the air with them since they couldn't use their drone.


I watched part of that.


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> I watched part of that.


I wonder how many helecopter rides they are giving CNN and MSNBC crews?


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> I wonder how many helecopter rides they are giving CNN and MSNBC crews?


None.  They would never request or report on it.


----------



## GURPS

*Toddler-Masking Biden Says Governors Are 'Playing Politics With the Lives of…Children'*







As Jacob Sullum has documented, there are scientists all over the United States and United Kingdom and Western Europe who do not agree with the CDC that masking kids in group settings beginning at age 2 has a demonstrably positive effect on stopping the spread of COVID-19, let alone one large enough to offset the costs in learning, communication, and emotional well-being.

The president is saying explicitly that kids in unmasked environments are unsafe. That would mean every student in Arizona, Utah, Oklahoma, Iowa, Tennessee, and Georgia, for starters, plus most in "the U.K., Ireland, all of Scandinavia, France, the Netherlands, Switzerland, and Italy." Aside from the factual unlikelihood, what kind of message does that convey to parents nervous about sending their kids back into school buildings?

*[clip]*

There is something extra rich about Biden and Cardona accusing Republicans of elevating political concerns over the well-being of kids. One of the main reasons why certain Democratic-run school districts, cities, states, and now the federal government have enacted some of the world's most restrictive and inflexible school-reopening policies is that A) teachers unions have far more clout in the United States than, say, France, and B) those same teachers unions overwhelmingly have pull with Democratic politicians, who are recipients of 94 percent of their political donations.

And Biden's CDC in particular has repeatedly allowed teachers unions to influence what are supposedly scientific recommendations about masking and reopening requirements. As usual, when a politician says something like "We've got to come together," what he really means is "_You've_ got to agree with my contestable policies, which I've arrived at by the usual unholy alliances with interest groups."


----------



## GURPS

*‘I’m A Capitalist,’ But ‘Pay Your Fair Share’: Biden Praises Democrat Tax Hike*


President Biden’s remarks wrongly claimed that the wealthy do not already pay their “fair share.” Indeed, high earners provide the vast majority of federal revenue.

As The Daily Wire’s Ben Johnson detailed in August, Internal Revenue Service data from 2018 show that the top 1% of American income earners paid more in federal income taxes than the bottom 90% percent of income earners combined. Additionally, 61% of all American taxpayers paid no taxes last year, and the bottom half of taxpayers paid less than 3% of all income taxes.

Biden also claimed that only wealthy Americans will pay more taxes:



> _We’re not going to raise taxes on anyone making under $400,000. That’s a lot of money. Some of my liberal friends are saying it should be lower than that. But only corporations and people making over $400,000 a year are going to pay any additional tax… Not only will no one making under $400,000 see their taxes go up, the middle class are going to get some tax cuts — some breaks._


----------



## GURPS

*At the UN, Biden Says American Freedom Is 'Connected' and Dependent on the Rest of the World*


"There's a fundamental truth in the 21st century. Within each of our countries and as a global community, our own success is bound up in others succeeding as well. To deliver for our own people, we must also engage deeply with the rest of the world," Biden said. "Our security, our prosperity and our very freedoms are interconnected." 

Biden also reassured the UN that U.S. taxpayers will foot the bill for a number of global pet projects.


----------



## GURPS

*President Biden bores Boris Johnson and us with his often-repeated and debunked Amtrak story*


----------



## GURPS

*Report: Border Patrol Agents Furious With Biden’s Promise To Make Them ‘Pay’: ‘He Just Started A War’*


Biden’s claims sparked angry reactions among Border Patrol agents who have been stretched thin attempting to curb a surge of illegal immigration into the U.S. that began shortly after Biden won the presidency last year. Agents speaking to Fox News panned Biden’s comments.

“Would you go to work and do your best knowing that if you do your boss is going to ‘make you pay?’” one agent said. “I’m dumbfounded and don’t know what to say.”

“Is the president threatening to throw us in prison?” he asked.

Another agent said, “I see the administration wants to fry our agents. He just started a war with Border Patrol.”

Brandon Judd, who represents thousands of Border Patrol agents as president of the National Border Patrol Council (NBPC), ripped Biden on Thursday. Judd accused the president of turning on his own law enforcement officers.



Well Open Borders Authoritarians have been wanting get rid of the CBP for a while now, this seems like a good place to start 

Vilify the CBP and par down operations firing a bunch of them


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Is 'Weaponizing' the IRS Against Middle-Class Americans*


The “report” consists of five charts laying out from multiple angles how much more each income level of Americans will pay if the House version of Biden’s $3.5 trillion “Build Back Better” spending plan and associated tax measures become law.

“The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act cut taxes across all income groups, especially for the middle class,” said committee member Sen. Mike Crapo (R-Idaho). 

 “This nonpartisan analysis shows that less than a third of all Americans will benefit from Democrats’ tax plans, with more than two thirds either experiencing no benefit or facing immediate tax hikes.  The middle class and small businesses in particular will be getting very little—except for more taxes.”

Crapo further pointed out that:



> “In 2023, more than two thirds of all taxpayers will get essentially no benefit from the House Tax Bill or will experience a meaningful tax increase.  By 2027, more than 85 percent of all taxpayers will fall into this category.
> “These results apply across the income spectrum, including with respect to nearly 60 percent of those earning between $20,000 and $30,000 and nearly three quarters of all taxpayers earning between $30,000 and $100,000.
> “Even those on the very bottom are more likely to get no benefit, with 64 percent of Americans earning less than $10,000 no better off than they currently are.”



And it gets worse. In 2023, taxpayers of every income level will see meaningful tax increases, including:

_Nearly five percent of taxpayers earning between $40,000 and $50,000_
_Nine percent of those earning between $50,000 and $75,000_
_18 percent of those earning between $75,000 and $100,000_
_35 percent of those earning between $100,000 and $200,000_
_59 percent of those earning between $200,000 and $500,000_

Along with the higher taxes, Biden wants to double the size of the IRS workforce by authorizing it to hire 87,000 additional agents and greatly expand their authority to dig into your bank records without telling you.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden says unvaccinated Americans are ‘costing all of us’ as he presses Covid vaccine mandates*


President Joe Biden on Friday blamed unvaccinated Americans for slowing down the U.S. economic recovery, accusing some elected officials of actively trying to undermine the administration’s efforts to combat the Covid-19 pandemic.

Biden’s comments came hours after the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention approved distributing Pfizer and BioNTech’s booster shots to roughly 60 million Americans.

“The vast majority of Americans are doing the right thing,” Biden said in addressing the nation, noting that three-fourths of those eligible have gotten at least one shot. He criticized the more than 70 million people who haven’t yet started the vaccination process. “And to make matters worse, there are elected officials actively working to undermine with false information the fight against Covid-19. This is totally unacceptable.”




What a LYING Sack of Shi t ......


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> *Biden Is 'Weaponizing' the IRS Against Middle-Class Americans*
> 
> 
> The “report” consists of five charts laying out from multiple angles how much more each income level of Americans will pay if the House version of Biden’s $3.5 trillion “Build Back Better” spending plan and associated tax measures become law.




*The Tax-Gap Myth*


Propaganda is what it is, and so I was unsurprised to read in the article the claim that we have a “two-tiered tax system.” The author claims that our tax system contains “two sets of rules: one for regular wage and salary workers who report virtually all the income they earn; and another for wealthy taxpayers, who are often able to avoid a large share of the taxes they owe.”

This is not so. There are absolutely _not_ two sets of rules in the tax code. The Internal Revenue Code applies to all taxpayers equally. A person earning a small amount of income must report all of it and pay whatever tax is owed after the application of allowed deductions, credits, etc. The same is true for high-income people.

This is merely a thinly veiled attempt to use class envy as a device to persuade lower-income people that while they must pay through the nose on their taxes, high-income people are permitted to systematically cheat on theirs. In that case, the former will likely countenance any plan to attack the latter without considering the possibility that they also might be harmed. But that’s exactly what will happen since there are simply not enough high-income earners available to raise the revenue needed to support the trillions of dollars in proposed spending and deficits.

Another dubious contention in the article is the idea that lawmakers are somehow hamstrung in their policy-making by the failure of some to pay all the tax they owe. The author argues:



> The tax gap also has meaningful implications for fiscal policy. These unpaid taxes mean policymakers must choose between rising deficits, lower spending on important priorities, or further tax increases to compensate for lost revenue — which will only be borne by compliant taxpayers.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Simply stunning. And terrifying.’ Joe Biden has nominated a proud USSR-loving communist to take charge of our banking system*





This sounds promising:



> President Biden checked off another progressive identity box last week by nominating Saule Omarova as Comptroller of the Currency. Some Trump appointees were ridiculed for having supported the elimination of their agencies. Ms. Omarova wants to eliminate the banks she’s being appointed to regulate.
> The Cornell University law school professor’s radical ideas might make even Bernie Sanders blush. She graduated from Moscow State University in 1989 on the Lenin Personal Academic Scholarship. Thirty years later, she still believes the Soviet economic system was superior, and that U.S. banking should be remade in the Gosbank’s image.


----------



## GURPS

*Why Rachael Rollins’ Nomination to Be Rogue US Attorney Should Terrify Us All*





Cotton said that “Rachael Rollins is the very epitome of a Soros prosecutor”—we call them rogue prosecutors—because of her radical pro-criminal, anti-victim policies that harm victims, harm communities, and attempt to fundamentally transform our criminal justice system.

Cotton said, “Rollins, like San Francisco’s Chesa Boudin and Philadelphia’s Larry Krasner and Los Angeles’ George Gascon, are out to destroy the criminal justice system from within.”

He—along with Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas—pointed out that Rollins had the audacity to put forward a list of 15 crimes that someone can now commit in Boston under her watch without fear of being prosecuted—including those who possess dangerous illegal drugs such as heroin, cocaine, and fentanyl with the intent to distribute them to others. In other words, she won’t prosecute drug dealers.

Cotton summed up the problem succinctly when he said, “If Rachael Rollins wants to advocate for criminals to be released instead of for the law to be enforced, there’s a place for her in our government: It’s called the public defender’s office. But with Rollins as a prosecutor in name only, the criminals have two advocates in the courtroom—the prosecution and the defense—while the victims of crime would have none.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Appoints Avowed CRT Supporter To Education Dept*


President Biden has appointed an avowed Critical Race Theory supporter to the Department of Education.

Biden appointed Precious McKesson, chair of the Nebraska Democratic Party’s Black Caucus, as a Special Assistant in the DOE’s office of Communications and Outreach.

[clip]

Republican Congressman Jim Banks of Indiana, a member of the House’s Education and Labor Committee, called her appointment a ‘slap in the face,” telling The Daily Mail, “The Biden administration claims CRT doesn’t exist, then appoints a CRT activist to the Department of Education and sics the FBI on parents who oppose their poisonous ideology. The backlash against CRT started because Democrats are obsessed with inserting politics in the classroom, where it doesn’t belong. Appointing a political activist to an agency that’s responsible for kids’ education is a slap in the face to parents across the country.”

Senator Roger Marshall of Kansas added, “At a time when President Biden’s Justice Department is targeting school parents for simply voicing their concerns and objection to the teaching of radical curriculum in our nation’s schools, it is shocking, but not surprising, that they’ve moved to confirm another CRT advocate to a high rank within the Department of Education.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Banking Nominee Scrubs Karl Marx Paper From Résumé*

Toomey asked Omarova to provide a copy of the original thesis to the Senate banking committee by Oct. 13. He said in a statement that neither Omarova nor the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency agreed to hand over the thesis. He noted that presidential nominees are required to submit all copies of their published writings.

Omarova did not respond to questions about the thesis or the revision to her résumé. The Office of the Comptroller of the Currency also did not respond to requests for comment.

Omarova has received support from progressive lawmakers and special interest groups who support more regulation of the banking system. Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D., Mass.) called her nomination "tremendous news." The Sierra Club said that Omarova would erect "guardrails against Wall Street's risky fossil fuel investments" to fight "climate chaos."


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Mocks Fox News, Gets Caught In A False Statement*







Biden’s penchant for lying has a long history. The Hill noted in an op-ed in May 2020:


> _A video is making the rounds in which Biden boasts at a 1987 rally, “I went to law school on a full academic scholarship…[and] ended up in the top half of my class.” Biden also maintained that he “graduated with three degrees from undergraduate school” and was the “outstanding student in the political science department.”
> Not one of those claims was true, as newscasters at the time affirmed. In fact, Biden graduated 76th of 85 students in his law school class, had only a partial scholarship and did not win top honors in his undergraduate discipline._


The Washington Post referenced Biden’s story in 2019 in which he bragged that a four-star general had asked him when he was vice president to travel to Konar province in Afghanistan to honor the courage of a Navy captain and Biden had dismissed concerns about the safety of such a trip.


----------



## GURPS

*BIDEN HAS MENTAL BREAKDOWN: “The Ohio Pennsylvania, The Ohio Pennsylvania, I’m From Pennsylvania – the Illinois President”*





Biden has been concerning Americans in recent months with his degrading mental state. While speaking to reporters, President Biden completely forgot what he was talking about, causing him to stop talking mid-sentence frozen like a statue.

Biden’s mental capabilities continue to degrade however Democrats and the media refuse to acknowledge this fact.

“I was a senator for a long time. I know how legislation gets done,” Biden said as he lost his train of thought.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Brags About Getting Americans Fired in Rambling Mess of a Speech*






That’s some serious Democrat logic on display. The only reason the “rate” of vaccination went up among workers at United Airlines is that those that were fired or laid off are no longer there. That’s like cutting off your legs and then bragging that all of your extremities now have thumbs. You still needed those legs. Businesses need employees. More importantly, employees need to make a living. Everything about what Biden says here is not only nonsensical, it’s morally repulsive. Putting people on the street over a vaccine mandate that isn’t even necessary is some sick stuff.

And on the topic of necessity, Biden once again repeated the ridiculous contention that the unvaccinated put people at risk.





Again, everyone spreads COVID. That’s not my opinion. That’s straight from the CDC. Therefore, there is no additional risk coming from the unvaccinated in regards to the vaccinated nor the economy at large. Biden makes several claims that are just outright false to make that case, though. For example, he claims that a lack of COVID restrictions somehow suppresses economic activity because people are fearful to engage in commerce. Yet, one look at Florida’s current economy shows that’s ludicrous to suggest. Compare the restaurant industry in New York to Miami and the latter is booming while the former is struggling under the vaccine passport regime.

Biden also asserted that the unvaccinated are overrunning hospitals and stopping people with heart attacks from receiving treatment. Again, I can find no evidence of that outside of a few sparse anecdotes, some of which have already been proven false. Will the fact-checkers chime in? You can bet they won’t.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Caught Colluding to Silence America's Parents. Mark Levin Has the Receipts.*


The AFL says it’s an inside job by “key Biden Administration stakeholders, including the National Education Association, the American Federation of Teachers, and others, have combined to oppress, threaten, and intimidate parents to chill and prevent them from exercising the rights or privileges secured by the Constitution. To date these efforts, though extensive, have generally proven ineffectual.”

And it wasn’t just any insiders. AFL believes high-ranking officials in the Biden White House staff and the Department of Justice (DOJ) have been meeting since early September to collude not only in the writing of Attorney General Garland’s memorandum but to “develop a plan to use a letter from an outside group as pretext for federal action to chill, deter, and discourage parents from exercising their constitutional rights and privileges.”


In other words, AFL says the Biden administration was in on the unconstitutional effort to mitigate the “political impact of parent mobilization [at school board meetings] and organization around school issues [like CRT and mask mandates] in the upcoming midterm elections” all along. And who was that “outside group”? The good old National School Board Association (NSBA). Remember them and their September 29 letter calling America’s concerned parents “domestic terrorists”? I wrote about them here.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Boasts ‘Bigger Story’ Isn’t ‘Mass Firings’ But Vaccine Mandates Working*


Speaking in Elk Grove Village, Illinois on Thursday, President Biden made clear what his priorities are, arguing that the “bigger story” isn’t “headlines and reports of mass firings” but instead that the mandates for large businesses to vaccinate their workers are having some success.

Biden stated:


_These requirements work.  And as a business round table and others told me when I announced the first requirement that encouraged businesses to feel they could come in and demand the same thing of their employees, more people are getting vaccinated. More lives are being saved. Let’s be clear: When you see headlines and reports of mass firings, and hundreds of people losing their jobs, look at the bigger story. I’ve spoken with Scott Kirby, CEO of United Airlines, who’s here today. United went from 59% of their employees to 99% of their employees in less than two months after implementing the requirement. 99%._


 



Yes STARVE or Get The Jab ....


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Seemingly Has No Plan To Deal With Higher Gas Prices, Touts Green Energy Alternatives Instead*


“We can’t take our eye off the ball, as you can imagine, so we must invest and deploy in clean energy solutions at home and around the world to strengthen both energy security and mitigate economic volatility,” she continued.

The Biden administration — as well as Democratic leadership in Congress — have emphasized a pivot toward renewable energy in the interest of preventing climate change.

[clip]

“Perhaps most important, we will begin the process of shifting our energy system away from fossil fuels and toward sustainable energy to combat the existential threat of climate change,” wrote the lawmaker, who presently chairs the Senate Budget Committee. “This effort will include a nationwide clean-energy standard that moves our transportation system, electrical generation, buildings and agriculture toward clean energy. We will also create a Civilian Climate Corps, which will hire hundreds of thousands of young people to protect our natural resources and fight against climate change.”

According to Ocasio-Cortez’s office, the Civilian Climate Corps has “explicit antiracist language” and will prioritize hiring from “labor groups.”





The US doe snot have the infrastructure for a majority to move to Tesla's


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Biden Admin Seemingly Has No Plan To Deal With Higher Gas Prices, Touts Green Energy Alternatives Instead*
> 
> 
> “We can’t take our eye off the ball, as you can imagine, so we must invest and deploy in clean energy solutions at home and around the world to strengthen both energy security and mitigate economic volatility,” she continued.
> 
> The Biden administration — as well as Democratic leadership in Congress — have emphasized a pivot toward renewable energy in the interest of preventing climate change.
> 
> Indeed, the Democrats’ pending $3.5 trillion reconciliation package would create a “Civilian Climate Corps” — a $70 billion program crafted by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) that would hire a “diverse and equitable” group of 1.5 million young Americans to “complete federally-funded projects that help communities respond to climate change and transition to a clean economy.”
> 
> 
> 
> The US doe snot have the infrastructure for a majority to move to Tesla's




Yep, lets create another agency of govt jobs to build on their voting base. They better start building more power plants to produce all this electricity.


----------



## GURPS

The order has drawn fire, especially from conservatives, as an attempt to intimidate or silence parents who express their views to local school boards.

Clarke said her division at the Justice Department, the Civil Rights Division, doesn’t deal with the issue, but that she is aware of Garland’s order. 

“I’m aware of the memorandum from the attorney general, which speaks to threats and intimidation that some school officials have experienced in our country. That’s not activity protected by the First Amendment,” Clarke said. 

Blackburn followed by asking: “So you are saying that a parent going to a school board and expressing their dismay with CRT [critical race theory] or with a mask mandate is not protected speech?”

Clarke: “I believe the attorney general’s memorandum deals with threats and intimidation and harassment.”

Blackburn: “Did DOJ issue the directive to the FBI to target parents in direct response to this letter from the teachers union? Yes or no?”

Blackburn apparently was referring to a Sept. 29 letter to President Joe Biden from the National School Boards Association urging him to use federal laws to combat terrorism as tools against outspoken parents at school board meetings. 

“Again, this is not a matter that the division handled,” Clarke replied, referring to the Civil Rights Division she heads. “But, what I can tell you is that the attorney general said threats against public servants are not only illegal, they run counter to our nation’s core values.”










						What This DOJ Official Said About Treating Parents as Domestic Terrorists
					

“I believe the attorney general’s memorandum deals with threats and intimidation and harassment,” Kristen Clarke says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## GURPS

*Chronic Biden hacking sparks concern as Psaki insists it’s just allergies*


White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Friday assured reporters that President Biden’s persistent cough is the result of allergies and not a more serious medical condition.

Biden, who turns 79 next month, coughed and cleared his throat repeatedly Friday during public remarks, including at an event on the White House lawn with Interior Secretary Deb Haaland.

Biden and his doctor in the past attributed his frequent hacking when he speaks in public to either a cold or the effects of gastric reflux.

“He’s doing great. He has got some allergies,” Psaki said as she walked away from the podium at her daily briefing, responding to a shouted question from journalist Brian Karem.


----------



## GURPS

*IRS to start taxing certain money transfer app users*



If you currently use cash transfer apps like Venmo, Zelle, or Paypal you’ll want to pay close attention to your accounts starting next year.

A new rule says once you earn up to $600 a year, the IRS wants its share of the taxes.

Whether you’re paying the dog walker or the hairdresser using the cash apps, soon all of your little transactions could be under the watchful eye of Uncle Sam.

The feds want to catch tax evaders but many cash app users call the policy an invasion of their privacy.

“It just seems like it’s the government trying to take control all of the time from the little people,” said Dave Cunningham.


----------



## GURPS

*President Biden Seeks to Aggrandize Power from Congress*



Despite the clarity of the legislative history, Congress delegated broad power to OSHA. An agency can only be delegated power if Congress provides an “intelligible principle” outlining how the agency may utilize its granted powers. Congress did not define what OSHA can do when they act; they just said to act “reasonably.” Further, Congress did not say what OSHA could act on. This type of broad delegation of power, which simply allows an agency to write its own laws, is precisely what the Constitution sought to prevent.

The Supreme Court first coined the term “intelligible principle” in 1928. In 2019, Justice Gorsuch clarified that this term was not meant to revolutionize the Court’s interpretation of the Constitution. Instead, the term was just a way to explain what we already knew—Congress can only delegate power to an agency to find facts and fill up details. Not to allow agencies to write their own laws. Yet, this is precisely what OSHA’s statute and intelligible principle attempt to allow them to do. The Supreme Court has defined OSHA’s intelligible principle as, OSHA must act as reasonably necessary and appropriate to remedy a significant risk of material health impairment.

The Supreme Court should find that OSHA’s intelligible principle is unconstitutionally broad, and thus their vaccine mandate is invalid and unconstitutional. Even if OSHA’s intelligible principle were legitimate, by mandating vaccines, OSHA would not be acting within the bounds of their intended power.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Chronic Biden hacking sparks concern as Psaki insists it’s just allergies*
> 
> 
> White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Friday assured reporters that President Biden’s persistent cough is the result of allergies and not a more serious medical condition.
> 
> Biden, who turns 79 next month, coughed and cleared his throat repeatedly Friday during public remarks, including at an event on the White House lawn with Interior Secretary Deb Haaland.
> 
> Biden and his doctor in the past attributed his frequent hacking when he speaks in public to either a cold or the effects of gastric reflux.
> 
> “He’s doing great. He has got some allergies,” Psaki said as she walked away from the podium at her daily briefing, responding to a shouted question from journalist Brian Karem.




I notice a lot of people who got the shot are coughing and hacking.


----------



## Grumpy

This has probably already been posted.


----------



## GURPS

*No One's Buying What Yellen Just Told CBS About IRS Proposal*





"No, it tends to be among high-income individuals whose income is opaque and the IRS doesn't receive information about it," Yellen said. "If you earn a paycheck, you get a W-2, the IRS knows about it.  But high-income individuals with opaque sources of income that are not reported to the IRS, there's a lot of tax fraud and cheating that's going on, and all that's involved in this proposal is a few aggregate numbers about bank accounts – the amount that was received in the course of the year, the amount that went out in the course of a year."

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahb...uth-to-retire-n2597361?utm_campaign=inarticle


----------



## ProLifePatriot

The chant has gone global.


----------



## Grumpy

Remember, Turley is a Democrat...and all hell would be breaking loose if this was about Trump and his son.


----------



## Scootboot

Grumpy said:


> Remember, Turley is a Democrat...and all hell would be breaking loose if this was about Trump and his son.



It is so frustrating the way everyone covers for the democratic families. Hunter is a POS that belongs in jail along with is dad. This family is so corrupt..


----------



## Hijinx

Maybe they will get Durham to put on a snow job investigations for them


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Turns His Back On Reporters, Refuses To Answer Questions On Supply Chain Crisis*


During the remarks, Biden threatened to take action if private sector companies did not fix the problem, saying, “If the private sector doesn’t step up, we’re going to call them out and ask them to act.”

At the end of the remarks, Biden bolted for the exit, ignoring questions about whether Christmas gifts would arrive on time this year and what he was doing to lower gasoline prices.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

GURPS said:


> *Biden Turns His Back On Reporters, Refuses To Answer Questions On Supply Chain Crisis*
> 
> 
> During the remarks, Biden threatened to take action if private sector companies did not fix the problem, saying, “If the private sector doesn’t step up, we’re going to call them out and ask them to act.”
> 
> At the end of the remarks, Biden bolted for the exit, ignoring questions about whether Christmas gifts would arrive on time this year and what he was doing to lower gasoline prices.


That's Mr. Walkaway for ya.  Play the Blame game and run to Jill to change his diaper.
Btw, where's his "Secretary of Transportation"?  Shouldn't he be the one ne handling this disaster? The disaster his boss created?


----------



## Kyle

NORTH POLE—Jolly Saint Nick made a rare announcement from the North Pole this week to address crippling supply chain issues across the globe. According to Santa, supply constraints will limit everyone to two choices of Christmas present: a roasted chestnut, or a ball-in-a-cup. 

"Ho, ho, ho! It's not so bad!" said Santa in a recorded statement. "Have you ever had a delicious roasted chestnut? A classic Christmas gift from the days of yore! Delicious! And ball-in-a-cup? What a delightful amusement! Who needs a Playstation or iPhone when you have such a delightfully simple game that you can play with your friends while you develop your hand-eye coordination! Ho ho ho!"

Santa then went off to cry alone in a corner.



....  Santa said he is working hard to have a possible third gift offering ready for this year: t-shirts printed with the delightful holiday chant "Let's Go Brandon!" 











						Santa Announces That Due To Supply Chain Issues, You Can Now Choose Between A Roasted Chestnut Or A Ball-In-A-Cup
					

NORTH POLE—Jolly Saint Nick made a rare announcement from the North Pole this week to address crippling supply chain issues across the globe. According to Santa, supply constraints will limit everyone to two choices of Christmas present: a roasted chestnut, or a ball-in-a-cup.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

I wish I had one of those T-shirts.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> I wish I had one of those T-shirts.







__





						let's go brandon t-shirts - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's go brandon t-shirts - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Thanks.


----------



## Kyle

Backed-Up Cargo Ships Positioned To Spell Out ‘Let’s Go Brandon’












						Backed-Up Cargo Ships Positioned To Spell Out ‘Let’s Go Brandon’
					

PACIFIC OCEAN—With a tremendous backlog at Long Beach and dozens of cargo ships helplessly stranded in the ocean waiting to be unloaded, the bored crews have arranged their ships to form the words of the patriotic cheer taking the world by storm: "Let's Go Brandon."




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Begs Industry He’s Pledged To Destroy To Rescue Nation From Looming Energy Crisis 


The plea for help follows nine months of the president following through on his campaign promises to phase out fossil fuels.

“The oil industry pollutes, significantly,” Biden said at the third presidential debate. “It has to be replaced by renewable energy over time.”

Then-Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Andrew Wheeler warned at the time that even in the absence of an outright ban, a new administration could regulate the industry out of business. As Biden nears the completion of his first year in office, that’s exactly what’s happening.

After a temporary suspension on new oil and gas leases on federal land, which was only overturned on the order of the courts, Interior Secretary Deb Haaland has floated the possibility of placing outright limits on oil and gas extraction. Such a decision would only restrict supply and raise power prices even further as the average gallon of gas has reached $3.30 across the country, according to AAA.


----------



## Kyle

This ####head has caused so much damage in 9 months, I shudder to think what the next 39 will bring.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Celebrates ‘Historic Economic Recovery’ Despite Skyrocketing Inflation As Millions Of Workers Quit*


“Today, we learned that the number of Americans filing new claims for unemployment has fallen below 300,000 for the first time since the pandemic began — a drop of more than 60 percent since I took office, and the lowest weekly figure since March 14, 2020.  While this is just one week, the fact that the four-week average declined is yet another sign of progress.  With wages rising and our unemployment rate back below 5 percent for the first time since the pandemic struck, it is clear that our economy is getting back to normal despite the global challenges posed by the Delta variant,” Biden said in the statement. “I have said from the beginning that we cannot fully bring our economy back unless we beat the pandemic — and here, too, we are seeing encouraging signs.  As vaccination requirements have gone into effect, more and more Americans are getting vaccinated.  In fact, we now have 66 million eligible Americans that are unvaccinated, down from almost 100 million in July.  We are making important progress against the Delta variant, and our economy is gaining strength in turn.”

The president again lauded a supposed “historic economic recovery” and used this “success” to justify his “Build Back Better” agenda.

“With both COVID-19 cases and unemployment claims declining, it is clearer than ever that America is in the midst of an historic economic recovery — one that continues to lead the world.  The first half of this year saw our economy grow at the fastest rate in four decades.  The last three months have seen the largest fall in long-term unemployment since we began keeping records in 1948,” he said. “And with an average of 600,000 new jobs created each month since I took office, we have dramatically outpaced the previous record of job growth under a new president.  But to transform this historic momentum into a sustained economic boom, it is critical that we take action now to invest in our nation and our people.  We must pass both the Bipartisan Infrastructure Act and the Build Back Better Act to strengthen the foundations of our economy, revitalize our middle class, and position America to compete and win for decades to come.”


----------



## ontheriver

I watched his presser today.  Joe is a disgrace to this country.


----------



## herb749

Is there something in that bill that pays people to stay home .?

If there is then these people quiting are anticipating it .


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says Stupid Crap About Trump Subpoena Defiers — Leaves Psaki and DOJ in Full Damage Control*


As noted by Fox, Biden told the usual gaggle of South Lawn reporters, “I hope the committee goes after them and holds them accountable,” referring to previous Trump officials and others who refuse to comply with a congressional subpoena.

But Joe wasn’t done being stupid.

One reporter followed up, asking: “Should they be prosecuted?”

Biden then went full-metal Biden: “I do, yes,” once again triggering White House alerts.

‘Code Joe! Code Joe! Code Joe!’ blared the White House and DOJ alarms.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's 'Financial Surveillance State' Would Be More Intrusive Than Anyone Is Saying*


This is the reason that the words “comprehensive reform” are the most dangerous words in Washington. Anything “comprehensive” usually means “too complex and too large to understand.” And “reform” is entirely dependent on one’s point of view. One person’s “reform” is another person’s “catastrophe.”

So when radical Democrats start getting enthused about “comprehensive IRS reform,” grab your wallets, draw the shades, and lock the door. No one’s bank account will be safe from scrutiny. And it’s likely to cost everyone as banks pass on the costs of the new “Financial Surveillance State” to consumers.

Does the Biden administration really believe they’re going to catch billionaire tax cheats by surveilling inflows and outflows from accounts as low as $600?

Thankfully, there’s been a lot of pushback from banks and consumers as the pressure has Democrats talking about raising the threshold to $10,000. But there’s much more in the “American Families Plan Tax Compliance Agenda,” that’s radically intrusive and will massively increase the power and influence of the already powerful Internal Revenue Service.

Reason.com:



> Ten grand is about how much you make working full-time in New York City on the minimum wage for four months, for eight months at the federal rate. It’s the average annual rent in West Virginia (the least expensive in the country), and less than half the average price paid for used vehicles in 2020. What $10,000—let alone $600—most decidedly is _not_ is the preferred level of annual transactions among the tax-avoidant rich.
> Yet that is how this surveillance is being sold on the left.
> “Strengthening information reporting, as well as providing protected and sustained I.R.S. funding, would ensure that we focus enforcement on the biggest fish,” Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D–Mass.) claimed to _The New York Times_, presumably with a straight face.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden's Proposed Ban on Fast, Effective Dishwashers Is a Gift to Big Business*

Earlier this week, the public comment period ended on the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) proposal to ban "short-cycle" dishwashers and laundry machines, which clean pants and plates much faster but consume more energy and water to get the job done.

These products were legalized under the Trump administration as part of its crusade to undo stifling energy efficiency limits and make America's appliances great again. Dishwashers, in particular, were an issue that provoked the former commander in chief's passions.

"The dishwashers, they had a little problem. They didn't give enough water, so people would run them 10 times, so they end up using more water. And the thing's no damn good. We freed it up," said former President Donald Trump on the campaign trail in October 2020.

His characteristic bravado had a lot of truth to it.

The past few decades have seen the default cycle times of dishwashers more than double—from an average of 69 minutes in 1983 to 140 minutes in 2018—as manufacturers struggle to maintain the cleaning performance of their machines while complying with ever stricter energy standards.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> Thankfully, there’s been a lot of pushback from banks and consumers as the pressure has Democrats talking about raising the threshold to $10,000.



Hasn't something like this existed with banks for over 40 years?

The 600 dollar threshold is absurd. I cannot imagine why anyone thought that would be a good idea.


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> "The dishwashers, they had a little problem. They didn't give enough water, so people would run them 10 times, so they end up using more water. And the thing's no damn good. We freed it up," said former President Donald Trump on the campaign trail in October 2020.
> 
> His characteristic bravado had a lot of truth to it.
> 
> The past few decades have seen the default cycle times of dishwashers more than double—from an average of 69 minutes in 1983 to 140 minutes in 2018—as manufacturers struggle to maintain the cleaning performance of their machines while complying with ever stricter energy standards.



No kidding. Many of these energy saving initiatives seem to forget that the PURPOSE of washing machines and dishwashers is to CLEAN - not use up water and electricity. Low flow toilets, same thing - flush them twice or the stuff doesn't go anywhere. Low flow shower heads that compel you to take longer showers. 

It would be great if the government - wanting people to do some things - would use persuasion rather than force.

At least one thing that these initiatives did actually get right was light bulbs - bulbs that last longer and use much less electricity. Sadly, you don't use most of your energy lighting up your house.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> Hasn't something like this existed with banks for over 40 years?





10,000 dollar cash transactions


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> 10,000 dollar cash transactions


When I sold a hovercraft to some Canadians, they handed me a grocery sack full of cash. Took me two weeks to get it all deposited to keep it all under the $10,000 radar.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> When I sold a hovercraft to some Canadians, they handed me a grocery sack full of cash. Took me two weeks to get it all deposited to* keep it all under the $10,000 radar.*


These days they're snatching funds for doing that too.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> These days they're snatching funds for doing that too.


Laundering money just keeps getting tougher every year.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> These days they're snatching funds for doing that too.



The charge is something like Structured Deposits


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Nominates Maritime Administrator with Zero Shipping Experience Amid Supply Chain Crisis*



President Biden, apparently not one to be deterred from making unqualified nominations, announced Rear Admiral Ann Philips (Ret.) as his nominee to lead the Maritime Administration — "the [Department of Transportation] agency responsible for America's waterborne transportation system" — a decision that's now being blasted by those in the shipping industry.

Normally, the MARAD post is filled and the administration run without much notice from the public. But normally there's not an unprecedented supply chain shortage going on that has turned some of America's busiest ports — namely the twin ports of Long Beach and Los Angeles — into floating parking lots.

[clip]

Philips has been focused more on climate change than shipping logistics in her career, making her a perfect fit for the Biden administration but woefully ill-prepared to run the Maritime Administration during a supply chain crisis. According to Philips' biography, she previously chaired "the Infrastructure Working Group for the Hampton Roads Sea Level Rise Preparedness and Resilience Intergovernmental Pilot Planning Project convened by Old Dominion University."


----------



## UglyBear

@GURPS buddy, you are slipping.  Link is to a different story.
Did they cut your ration of vodka and dry herring? 

This is what this admin has become: one reads about an unqualified person being appointed somewhere; one immediately checks if it’s one of the “special” people; one goes “Aha, knew it”.


----------



## Sneakers

I know it says Medicare, but use your imagination here....


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> Did they cut your ration of vodka and dry herring?


----------



## Smokey1

UglyBear said:


> @GURPS buddy, you are slipping.  Link is to a different story.
> Did they cut your ration of vodka and dry herring?
> 
> This is what this admin has become: one reads about an unqualified person being appointed somewhere; one immediately checks if it’s one of the “special” people; one goes “Aha, knew it”.



The demographic group you belong to is more important than your qualifications in the Biden government.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Thought everyone one could use a laugh. 









						JOE BIDEN REACTS TO LET'S GO BRANDON 🤣😂😅
					






					youtube.com


----------



## GregV814

well, she is a possible female...but here's the bug in my donut....she has the title "rear".   now that'll get Mother Pete, away from the kids, back to work...but, a white man supervising a white woman is un acceptable!! Especially when he finds out she is probably more masculine and can drive a stick shift car. 

Ms. Phillips can easily solve a few things immediately!

With her extensive background in seas rising, we can and should take all the ships out of the water!! The cubic meter displacement of each ship is causing the water tables to expand!!
Do you know how much fuel each ship is consuming while idling at the ports?? Why not use smart car technology and only start the engines when the sailors hit the throttle??

Old Joe pulled a great deal here...Uhhhh is he still comatose?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden administration scales back IRS bank-monitoring plan amid growing pushback*


The Biden administration on Tuesday endorsed a scaled-back version of a proposal that could force banks to turn over customers' account information to the Internal Revenue Service under growing criticism from banking groups and Republicans.  

Under a new plan that Senate Democrats are expected to unveil, banks, credit unions and other financial institutions would be required to report annually on accounts with deposits and withdrawals worth more than $10,000, rather than the $600 threshold that President Biden initially proposed.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says First Responders, Police Who Refuse Vaccine Mandates Should Be Fired*

“As many as one-in-three emergency responders in some cities like Chicago, Los Angeles, right here in Baltimore, are refusing to comply with city vaccine mandates,” Cooper noted Thursday. “I’m wondering where you stand on that. Should police officers, emergency responders be mandated to get vaccines? And if not, should they be – stay at home or let go?”

Biden responded quickly by saying “yes and yes.”

“By the way … I waited until July to talk about mandating because I tried everything else possible,” the president continued. “The mandates are working.”

[clip]

*“‘Freedom,'” Biden mocked as he described his concerns around the issue of mandates. “‘I have the freedom to kill you with my COVID.’ No, I mean come on. Freedom. Number one. Number two … the gross misinformation that’s out there.”*



Ah yes fire anyone who would stand up for themselves ... leaving the boot lickers who would March The Jews To The Gas Chambers, Inter The Japanese In Camps ... Self Righteous Authoritarians will have those who object walking around rining a cow bell calling out UNCLEAN


----------



## Hijinx

This country isn't in bad enough shape with  jobs going untaken because people are getting more government money for sitting home instead of working,
Now-----------------Now , they want to fire the people who are working.

And that makes sense to dementia Joe.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Biden Says First Responders, Police Who Refuse Vaccine Mandates Should Be Fired*
> 
> “As many as one-in-three emergency responders in some cities like Chicago, Los Angeles, right here in Baltimore, are refusing to comply with city vaccine mandates,” Cooper noted Thursday. “I’m wondering where you stand on that. Should police officers, emergency responders be mandated to get vaccines? And if not, should they be – stay at home or let go?”
> 
> Biden responded quickly by saying “yes and yes.”
> 
> “By the way … I waited until July to talk about mandating because I tried everything else possible,” the president continued. “The mandates are working.”
> 
> [clip]
> 
> *“‘Freedom,'” Biden mocked as he described his concerns around the issue of mandates. “‘I have the freedom to kill you with my COVID.’ No, I mean come on. Freedom. Number one. Number two … the gross misinformation that’s out there.”*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes fire anyone who would stand up for themselves ... leaving the boot lickers who would March The Jews To The Gas Chambers, Inter The Japanese In Camps ... Self Righteous Authoritarians will have those who object walking around rining a cow bell calling out UNCLEAN




Baltimore's mandate starts Monday . Unvaccinated city employees only need to be tested to continue to work. Wouldn't that include the police .?


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Hijinx said:


> This country isn't in bad enough shape with  jobs going untaken because people are getting more government money for sitting home instead of working,
> Now-----------------Now , they want to fire the people who are working.
> 
> And that makes sense to dementia Joe.


All part of the plan. The great American reset is upon us


----------



## Grumpy

But no mean tweets, thank gawd



> Politico reported Thursday that Biden — once caught on a hot mic calling the passage of ObamaCare a “big f—ing deal” — regularly uses profanity in meetings with West Wing aides, displaying a particular fondness for “f—.”











						Biden a profane president particularly fond of dropping F-bombs: report
					

Politico reported Thursday that Biden — once caught on a hot mic calling the passage of ObamaCare a “big f—ing deal” — regularly uses profanity in meetings with West W…




					nypost.com


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 160182


That's Cornholio, not CornPop.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 160182


Biden, the Great BungHolio!


----------



## UglyBear

Not related to current disasters, just wondering aloud:
Remember when libs were screaming that somebody should take the nuke codes away from Trump?
Do you know why nobody says anything about Biden and the codes?

Because even the dems don’t believe he ever got them!


----------



## Hijinx

If he got them he can't remember them.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden uses disabled person named Brandon to push Build Back Better*

Genius Propaganda But Disturbing

*After Biden talks to man named Brandon, internet wonders if it’s retort to ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ taunt*

After President Joe Biden spoke with a disabled American named Brandon, some online wondered if the conversation was related to a right-wing taunt involving that name.

“Let’s Go Brandon” has become an anti-Biden war cry in recent weeks, after an NBC reporter misheard a crowd of NASCAR fans chanting “F*** Joe Biden.” Since then, conservatives have churlishly repeated the malapropism online, chanted it at sports events, and plastered it on T-shirts and billboards.


Meanwhile, President Biden has continued to travel the country promoting his Build Back Better legislation, which aims to expand America’s social safety net, among other goals. One of the things the bill would do is increase federal funding for at-home health care , including for elderly and disabled Americans.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden bank regulator nominee reveals her plan to radically transform US economy*


Omarova is a controversial choice. Born in the former Soviet Republic of Kazakhstan, Omarova was educated in the Soviet Union, graduating from Moscow State University in 1989, and as recently as 2019 openly praised various Soviet policies. 

Omarova’s university thesis has raised alarm bells. Although no one knows exactly what she wrote in the thesis, its title, “Karl Marx’s Economic Analysis and the Theory of Revolution in The Capital,” coupled with her refusal to hand the paper over to members of the Senate Banking Committee, has led many to believe Omarova’s views on Marx are out of step with Americans’ largely pro-market sentiments.

Even more pertinent, Omarova has called for moving most of the consumer banking industry out of private institutions and into the hands of the Federal Reserve. 

According to past statements, Omarova’s vision for transforming the U.S. economy involves significant centralization of investment and banking, putting a new public institution in charge, directly or indirectly, of virtually all economic activity. In an extensive interview with MSNBC host Chris Hayes in 2020, Omarova outlined some of her most expansive proposals to reshape the United States.


----------



## Hijinx

Joe cannot hit on all 8 because he was a 4 cylinder to begin with.
When you only have 4 and miss one it is a much bigger loss than missing one of 8.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GregV814 said:


> yeah but only mathematically, statistically, ratio-wise.


And that's raycist!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Biden officials find racism throughout government, plan ways to promote ‘equity’*



President Biden, just hours after taking the oath of office on Jan. 20, ordered all federal agencies to examine their policies and deliver a report within 200 days outlining any “structural racism” they found.

Mr. Biden’s focus on complaints about systemic racism has already spurred some changes. The Department of Homeland Security, for instance, has ordered its agents to stop referring to illegal immigrants as “aliens” and instead call them “noncitizens” to “ensure individuals are treated humanely,” according to the department. 

The Department of Agriculture and other agencies have created commissions to examine how to incorporate racial equity into the ways they do business.

The Interior Department last week held the first in a series of “listening sessions” on racial equity. Activists prodded the department to examine why only one-quarter of the people who escape “nature deprivation” by going to national parks are minorities, despite minority groups making up 40% of the population.

The Labor Department said it wants to figure out why Blacks out of work during the pandemic are less likely than Whites to receive unemployment benefits.

Mr. Biden’s vow to promote racial equity in every aspect of government set off alarms. Critics said steering billions of taxpayer dollars toward minorities might discriminate against White people.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Promises U.N Climate Summit: I Will ‘Remake’ American Economy to Lead World to ‘Net-Zero’*

Biden said he was planing “a marathon” for the United States economy that would “transform the largest economy in the world into a thriving, innovative, equitable, and just clean energy engine of net zero for a net-zero world.”

The president previously expressed his disappointment that the leaders of Russia and China did not attend the summit to join the world in reducing carbon emissions in their economies.

But during his speech, Biden outlined his goal to make the United States into a “net-zero emissions economy” by 2050, promising “bold action” to lead the world on climate change:



> That’s why today I’m releasing the US long-term strategy, which presents a vision of achieving the United States goal of net-zero emissions economy-wide by no later than 2050 and reinforces an absolutely critical nature of taking bold action with — in the decisive decade.


----------



## herb749

All these charging stations . Eventually someone has to pay for them and the cost of charging. There are millions of cars on American roads. Will there be millions of charging stations with little solar panels to keep them charged.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Claims Reports That His Admin To Give Illegal Aliens $450,000 If Separated At Border Under Trump Are ‘Garbage’*

The Washington Post and The New York Times both later confirmed the report from The Wall Street Journal. 


Fox News reporter Peter Doocy pressed Biden on the issue during a press conference on Wednesday, noting that before Biden had left for an overseas trip, “there were reports that were surfacing that your administration is planning to pay illegal immigrants who are separated from their families at the border up to $450,000 each, possibly a million dollars per family.”

“Do you think that that might incentivize more people to come over illegally?” Doocy asked.

“If you guys keep sending that garbage out? Yeah,” Biden said. “But it’s not true.”

When asked if it was a “garbage report,” Biden said, “Yeah.”

“$450,000 per person?” Biden asked. “Is that what you’re saying?”

“That was separated from a family member at the border under the last administration,” Doocy said.

“That’s not going to happen,” Biden claimed.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Claims Reports That His Admin To Give Illegal Aliens $450,000 If Separated At Border Under Trump Are ‘Garbage’*
> 
> The Washington Post and The New York Times both later confirmed the report from The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> 
> Fox News reporter Peter Doocy pressed Biden on the issue during a press conference on Wednesday, noting that before Biden had left for an overseas trip, “there were reports that were surfacing that your administration is planning to pay illegal immigrants who are separated from their families at the border up to $450,000 each, possibly a million dollars per family.”
> 
> “Do you think that that might incentivize more people to come over illegally?” Doocy asked.
> 
> “If you guys keep sending that garbage out? Yeah,” Biden said. “But it’s not true.”
> 
> When asked if it was a “garbage report,” Biden said, “Yeah.”
> 
> “$450,000 per person?” Biden asked. “Is that what you’re saying?”
> 
> “That was separated from a family member at the border under the last administration,” Doocy said.
> 
> “That’s not going to happen,” Biden claimed.



He said mandates wouldn't happen too.


----------



## GURPS

*Why Congress Is Troubled by the Saule Omarova Nomination*


One area where Omarova has received criticism is her support of the notion to take something called Demand Deposit Accounts (DDA’s), which include ordinary people’s checking and saving accounts, out of the purview of commercial banks and put these accounts directly with the US Federal Reserve.  Every American would have a direct account with the Fed, just like a bank does.  The change in “banking as we know it” stems from the advancements in technology that allow total centralization of transactions through a single federal clearinghouse instead of an array of middlemen, which is the function bankers served when the tech was not capable of it.

It’s an extension of the same argument that cryptocurrency advocates make about the transaction efficiencies of blockchain coinage. Advanced banking infrastructure thinkers like Omarova began to recognize these efficiencies about a decade ago but did not trust emerging cryptocurrency companies with such power over money.  They saw the similarities to the federal reserve’s function and said, “Why not just put it there?”

The problem with the concept is that these DDA accounts are what are known in the banking world as “core deposits,” considered the most valuable form of deposit on the bank’s balance sheet.  They are stable. They are owned by real customers in the community. They are a measure of branch banking’s service to the areas they serve. They are gateway relationships to other banking services like lending and credit.  In other words, they are a foundation upon which the house of cards of financial services is built.

To advocate changing this sets all sorts of business interests into disarray. Banks would have to completely change their business models to continue to make money.  That, in turn, would set into motion what are called systemic risks to the design of the US financial economy.  Risks that could turn very ugly if the design of the process turns out to be incorrect.  And it usually does because complex economies are, in the end, a process of continuous trial and error.  The time-proven approach is to let innovations evolve incrementally with individual parties taking smaller risks so that no error threatens the entire system.


----------



## Sneakers

I see a lot pf people stuffing mattresses and not using banks at all.  But they will be forced to as everything will go electronic, no real world cash.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> But they will be forced to as everything will go electronic, no real world cash.




This has been a long time coming 25 yrs or more of ' Check Cards '


----------



## GURPS

*‘Totally Inaccurate’: Key Biden Promise Jeopardized By FCC Maps*



The difference between FCC estimates about who is lacking access to broadband in the United States, and projections from BroadbandNow, an organization that wants to expand access to broadband, is quite stark. 

On the whole, the FCC says that about 6.5% of Americans do not have broadband, while BroadbandNow puts that number at 13.1%. For several states, the difference is often quite large. 

In states including Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, and Tennessee, BroadbandNow’s estimate is about double that of the FCC.

“The mapping has been totally inaccurate,” said co-chair of the Appalachian Regional Commission Gayle Manchin, “The federal government is saying you don’t need funding because your state is completely covered.”


----------



## GURPS

*‘Wild-Eyed Leftist’*


Cruz asked Ho to explain why he described himself in the past as “a wild-eyed Leftist” and someone “accused sometimes of seeing discrimination everywhere” he looked during the Wednesday confirmation hearing of the Senate Judiciary Committee.

The Texas senator then went on to say that Ho had launched partisan attacks on the Republican members of the Senate Judiciary Committee in the past.

Cruz also quoted Ho’s 2017 statement, in which the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) lawyer called his hatred towards conservatives a source of “moral clarity” capable to “motivate the long hours needed to get the work done.”

“I recognize that New York is a blue state, but imagine there is someone who considers himself or herself a conservative in the state of New York, who, God forbid, finds themselves in a courtroom where you’re wearing a robe,” Cruz said to the judicial nominee for the Southern District of New York.

“What comfort do you think that litigant would have that you described the hatred of conservatives, the righteous indignation, the anger at conservatives, as a tremendous source of power for you personally?” Cruz asked.

Ho claimed that the quoted part of his statement was a joke that he relayed during his speech at a church.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> *‘Wild-Eyed Leftist’*



Is he one of Don Ho's dozen kids?


----------



## GURPS

*Biden signs executive order to make U.S. government carbon neutral by 2050*


KANSAS CITY, Mo. _—_ President Joe Biden is aiming to leverage the federal government’s massive buying power to jump-start the market for clean energy, electric vehicles and more efficient buildings.

In an executive order he Biden Wednesday, Biden set new goals for the government to cut its carbon dioxide emissions by 65 percent by the end of this decade and to zero out federal emissions by 2050.

The order puts the U.S. in line with global targets to reach net-zero carbon emissions by the middle of the century, which scientists say is needed to reduce the effects of climate change.

Biden’s order also establishes a “Buy Clean” policy, directing the federal government to use lower-emissions construction materials. It calls for the government to use 100 percent clean electricity by 2030.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's catastrophic collapse of American leadership*



Trump’s main goal was to prioritize our interests, thereby leveraging American power to deliver greater global stability, certainty and relative peace. Biden prioritizes multilateralism and globalism, reversing Trump-era gains and introducing increasing chaos, instability, uncertainty and conflict.

President Trump’s critics often complained his America First policies were damaging our alliances and rewarding our enemies. The exact opposite was true: like President Ronald Reagan before him, Trump delivered peace through strength. Biden has diluted American power, and as a result, our allies no longer trust us and our enemies no longer fear us. American weakness always invites the wolves, and the wolves have returned.


----------



## Kyle

Biden senior adviser for migration leaving the White House


The White House said that Tyler Moran never intended to stay on for more than the first year


President Biden's senior adviser for migration Tyler Moran is leaving the White House at the end of January, despite having only taken over the role in July.

"Tyler has been an invaluable member of our team since the transition and a tremendous asset in our effort to rebuild a fair and humane immigration system," Biden’s chief domestic policy adviser Susan Rice told Politico in a statement.










						Biden senior adviser for migration leaving the White House
					

President Biden's senior adviser for migration Tyler Moran is leaving the White House at the end of January, despite having only taken over the role in July.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Agenda Has Officially FAILED, Democrats Move To REPLACE Joe Biden In 2024 As BBB Bill Punted*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Many, Many Wrong Assumptions*


A Presidency Built Upon Erroneous Assumptions

If Biden administration officials find themselves in a morose mood as 2021 comes to a close, the holiday season will hopefully give them ample time to stare out the window and contemplate how so much went so wrong and what to do about it. Hopefully, they will come to accept that their system of beliefs about how the world operates proved to be inaccurate in many essential ways.

This happens, to varying degrees, to just about every elected official. They step into office thinking that the country and their state, district, city, or town works a certain way, then eventually reality intrudes, demonstrating that the world and society operate in a much more complicated, interconnected system than they expected. F. A. Hayek summarized it succinctly when he said that, *“The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to men how little they really know about what they imagine they can design.”*

But this phenomenon extends far beyond economics.

[clip]

Unfortunately, Joe Biden stepped into office with a whole slew of erroneous assumptions.

He assumed that he had much more persuasiveness and charm on Capitol Hill than he actually had: “The talks between [Biden] and Manchin have been going very poorly. They are far apart,” a source briefed on the conversations told _Politico_.
He assumed that there was one, unified “science” for him to follow in responding to the Covid-19 pandemic — instead of realizing that bright and well-meaning doctors and public-health officials sometimes disagree with one another.
He assumed that enforcing vaccine mandates would be easy and constitutional.
He assumed that passing an infrastructure bill would make Americans feel better about the state of the economy.
He assumed that talking up amnesty would not attract new waves of migrants to the southern border.
He assumed that there was nothing significant about a sudden surge of more migrants in the late winter, after he took office. “It happens every single, solitary year: There is a significant increase in the number of people coming to the border in the winter months of January, February, March. That happens every year.”
He assumed that the Afghan government was stronger and more stable than it was: “I trust the capacity of the Afghan military, who is better trained, better equipped, and more re- — more competent in terms of conducting war.” “
He assumed the Taliban was weaker than they were: “The Taliban is not the south — the North Vietnamese army. They’re not — they’re not remotely comparable in terms of capability. There’s going to be no circumstance where you see people being lifted off the roof of a embassy in the — of the United States from Afghanistan.”
Biden assumed the Iranians would be eager and serious to get back to the negotiating table about their country’s nuclear program.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Pushing ‘Stark Shift In Messaging’ As Biden Fails To Get Pandemic Under Control: Report*


The report claim that Biden and his team have “all but ruled out new lockdowns,” despite White House Principal Deputy Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre refusing to rule out lockdowns during a press conference last week.

“Some of Biden’s advisers are encouraging the administration to begin discussing publicly how to live alongside a virus that shows no signs of disappearing, a potentially stark shift in messaging for a White House that once touted ‘freedom from the virus,'” the report added. “Steering public attention away from the total number of infections and toward serious cases only — as some Biden advisers have encouraged — could prove a challenge after nearly two years of intense focus on the pandemic’s every up and down. It is a part of a growing conundrum that Biden faces as the Covid-19 pandemic refuses to abate.”

More Americans have now died from the coronavirus under Biden’s leadership than died under former President Donald Trump, according to CDC data published late this week.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Stop It Now!’: Biden Scolds Cable TV And Social Media ‘Purveyors Of Lies’ On Vaccines*






“Again, for folks who are not vaccinated, you may think you’re putting only yourself at risk, but it’s your choice. Your choice is not just a choice about you. It affects other people. You are putting other people at risk. Your loved ones, your friends, neighbors, strangers you run into. And your choice can be the difference between life or death,” Biden claimed. “The longer the virus is around, the more likely variants form, and they may be deadlier than the ones that have come before.”

“Let me say again and again and again, please, get vaccinated. It is the only responsible thing to do. Those who are not vaccinated are causing hospitals to overrun, to become overrun again,” Biden continued, claiming that unvaccinated people were getting COVID and taking hospital beds that were then unavailable for people suffering from heart attacks or cancer.







Once AGAIN


WHY DO THE UNVAXXED HAVE TO GET THE JAB TO PROTECT THE VAXXED


----------



## herb749

The variants are not starting here. Why doesn't he do something about how they get here.


----------



## Sneakers

The vaccine does nothing to quell the virus. Nothing. Vaccinated can still pass it around.

And the vaccinated are the majority of those getting the omicron.  And omicron, from actual accounts, is hardly worse than a cold.

I no longer understand the reason for this push, and mayors issuing ultimatums.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> The vaccine does nothing to quell the virus. Nothing. Vaccinated can still pass it around.
> 
> And the vaccinated are the majority of those getting the omicron.  And omicron, from actual accounts, is hardly worse than a cold.
> 
> I no longer understand the reason for this push, and mayors issuing ultimatums.


OMG... Didn't you hear.  Somebody in Texas died from/with Omicron!


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> OMG... Didn't you hear.  Somebody in Texas died from/with Omicron!


Omgomgomgomgomg.....  I take back everything... so sorrry... 



Not.


----------



## Hijinx

I don't know why Biden is worried about Republicans who don't get vaccinated dying .
When they die they start voting for democrats.
Even Bob Dole knew that.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden To Spend $7.5 Billion on Chargers That Electric Car Owners Likely Won't Use*


Conveniently placed vehicle chargers could mitigate the range issue: Ideally, a trip to a charger would simply replace a trip to the fuel pump. But the Biden plan is unlikely to fix this problem. There are two types of public vehicle chargers, Level 2 and Level 3. (Level 1 uses a standard power outlet.) Level 2 chargers produce around 25 miles of range per hour, meaning that a full charge from empty could take five hours or longer. Level 3 chargers produce considerably more power, and can charge some vehicles from empty to 80 percent in as little as 15 minutes. But while Level 2 chargers cost less than $3,000 apiece, Level 3 chargers cost as much as $140,000 each to build. There is no indication which the administration prefers, but if it plans to build 500,000 for $7.5 billion, it's almost certainly going to have to settle for Level 2 chargers.

With or without the Biden plan, electric vehicles are becoming more attractive: While they still cost more at purchase, they seem to cost less to maintain. With further competition among automakers bringing prices closer to what it would cost to buy a gas-powered car, many consumers will surely welcome the prospect of skipping trips to the pump—provided the charging technology advances as well. But if the long-term goal is to get more people to make the switch, then those cars have to function like the gas-powered cars people have now. Spending billions on chargers that take an entire afternoon to charge a vehicle is not the way to do that.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>



The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I want to laugh, but then I stop and think about it...


----------



## Grumpy

PrchJrkr said:


> I want to laugh, but then I stop and think about it...


I hear ya..Just get angrier and angrier knowing this was obvious prior to Nov 2020..and you still had people voting (NOT 80m) for this mentally incapacitated bs artist.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> *Biden To Spend $7.5 Billion on Chargers That Electric Car Owners Likely Won't Use*
> 
> 
> Conveniently placed vehicle chargers could mitigate the range issue: Ideally, a trip to a charger would simply replace a trip to the fuel pump. But the Biden plan is unlikely to fix this problem. There are two types of public vehicle chargers, Level 2 and Level 3. (Level 1 uses a standard power outlet.) Level 2 chargers produce around 25 miles of range per hour, meaning that a full charge from empty could take five hours or longer. Level 3 chargers produce considerably more power, and can charge some vehicles from empty to 80 percent in as little as 15 minutes. But while Level 2 chargers cost less than $3,000 apiece, Level 3 chargers cost as much as $140,000 each to build. There is no indication which the administration prefers, but if it plans to build 500,000 for $7.5 billion, it's almost certainly going to have to settle for Level 2 chargers.
> 
> With or without the Biden plan, electric vehicles are becoming more attractive: While they still cost more at purchase, they seem to cost less to maintain. With further competition among automakers bringing prices closer to what it would cost to buy a gas-powered car, many consumers will surely welcome the prospect of skipping trips to the pump—provided the charging technology advances as well. But if the long-term goal is to get more people to make the switch, then those cars have to function like the gas-powered cars people have now. Spending billions on chargers that take an entire afternoon to charge a vehicle is not the way to do that.




Yep, getting govt involved will NOT help. Like solar stuff, it's just a wagon train full of our tax money that will be soaked up by grifters and wasted. I mean, look at Stenys stimulus project, the freaking bricks that were gonna revitalize LP City. Have you seen where the ones programmed for St Marys are going? In front of the freaking furniture store on Great Mills road.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Yep, getting govt involved will NOT help. Like solar stuff, it's just a wagon train full of our tax money that will be soaked up by grifters and wasted.





Obummer WASTED Billions on Solyndra, ABC123 Batteries and others


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden Just Absolved Himself of Responsibility for Ending COVID Like He Promised*


As the omicron variant of COVID-19 spreads rapidly throughout the country, Joe Biden met with several of our nation’s governors, whom he says need to take the lead in ending the pandemic.


*“There is no federal solution [to COVID],” Biden said before the meeting. “This gets solved at a state level.”

Umm, what?

I’m sorry, did I miss something? Joe Biden literally campaigned for an entire year, not only blaming Trump for COVID but also for the deaths caused by it.*

“It is what it is because you are who you are,” Biden told Trump during their first debate regarding the COVID death toll.

“A lot of people died and a lot more are going to die unless he gets a lot smarter, a lot quicker,” he insisted.

“We’re eight months into this pandemic,” Biden said weeks before the presidential election, “and Donald Trump still doesn’t have a plan to get this virus under control, I do.”


----------



## Hijinx

Governor DeSantis knew this weeks ago and took steps, the right steps to get the Feds out of his state.

Biden spent all this time screwing around a mandates, and fear mongering-------------now he wants out
He wants to blame it on States,. More than likely we would have all been better off if he had fired that little prick Faucci long ago.
Faucci the highest paid man working for the Government and the most incompetent.


----------



## GURPS

*'He's trying to avoid blame for his incompetence': GOP slams Biden after he said 'there is no federal solution' to combating COVID despite previously promising to 'shut down the virus' as cases hit highest level since January despite mask and vax mandates*



*Republicans are blasting President Joe Biden after he said 'there is no federal solution' to combatting COVID-19 during a virtual meeting with 25 governors*
*The GOP, citing a remark Biden made in October 2020,  accused the president of giving up on his promise to 'shut down the virus'*
*Sen. Tom Cotton, from Arkansas, slammed the president for implementing illegal mandates COVID and blamed his 'incompetence' for the surging virus *
*Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said if combatting the virus falls on the states, than the 'Texas solution is no mandates and personal responsibility'*
*However, Biden's supporters rushed to his defense, alleging the Republicans took his remarks out of context *
*They claimed the now-viral clip of Biden was 'a total lie' and edited to suggest he is 'quitting on dealing with COVID and just throwing it to the states'*
*Biden's comments came as COVID cases in the US have jumped by nearly 70% over the past two weeks and the CDC cut isolation restrictions from 10 days to 5*


----------



## Hijinx

Well lets just say this.
Biden may have been taken out of context, I don't know.
But he said it and then ran off to Delaware to hide.

Running is considered proof of guilt in some cases.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Well lets just say this.
> Biden may have been taken out of context, I don't know.
> But he said it and then ran off to Delaware to hide.
> 
> Running is considered proof of guilt in some cases.




A bunch of dumb democrat voters believed him .


----------



## GURPS

*White House Rushes To Walk Back Biden’s Admission Of ‘No Federal Solution’ To COVID-19*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Daily Cases Of Coronavirus Smash Records In U.S. After Biden Promised To ‘Shut Down The Virus’*


A CDC spokesperson told Politico that the case total could be an “overestimate” due to lagging state reporting and that “the counts of cases will become more stable after the new year.”
The New York Times reported that on Monday the U.S. recorded 543,415 new coronavirus cases. CNN reported that “the U.S. hit a seven-day average of 254,496 new Covid-19 cases on Tuesday, according to Johns Hopkins University data — blowing past the country’s previous record of about 251,989 daily cases, reported on January 11.”
Amid plummeting approval ratings, Biden told governors on Monday that there was “no federal solution” and that challenges combatting the coronavirus pandemic “gets solved at the state level.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *White House Rushes To Walk Back Biden’s Admission Of ‘No Federal Solution’ To COVID-19*




1,000 additional Doctors --------------where the hell are they coming from? Do they have them in a storeroom somewhere?
                                                             How can anyone supply additional nurses when they are firing the ones they have?
Stockpiling additional gowns masks and ventilators------That was already done.
Adding vaccine and booster capacity--------------Yeah!! Because that has worked so well.


----------



## GURPS

*Whatever Happened to the 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated'?*



This is a policy formulated at the top levels of our government: portraying a segment of the American people as dangerous ignoramuses who don’t care if they kill their friends and neighbors. As recently as Dec. 14, in an interview with a local TV station, Biden said “This is a pandemic of the unvaccinated. The _un_vaccinated. Not the vaccinated, the _un_vaccinated.” Along with his oft-quoted and totally inaccurate statements about vaccinated people not spreading COVID, Biden is once again ignoring the science to score political points.

It’s interesting that Biden gave that quote about the same time that omicron was beginning to spread in the U.S.

Aside from denying the science, trying to scapegoat your political enemies for the pandemic is a convenient way to absolve himself of the blame for his administration’s incompetence.


The more desperate Biden gets over his declining political fortunes, the more hysterically he lashes out at those Americans who, for their own reasons, don’t wish to be vaccinated.

This has led to Biden allies in the media gleefully posting stories about unvaccinated people getting COVID and dying. “COVID Death Porn” stories serve the purpose of demonstrating the left’s righteousness about masks, vaccines, and other virus mitigation efforts. It has become as nauseating as any other aspect of the pandemic.


----------



## UglyBear

Hijinx said:


> 1,000 additional Doctors --------------where the hell are they coming from?


Yo, esse, vira, me and me amigos are like doctores, like all of us.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Weighs Changing Meaning Of ‘Fully Vaxed’ To Include Booster Shot*


The change would come as U.S. officials push Americans to receive the booster shot, according to The New York Times. Some experts warn that changing the definition could have severe economic repercussions as businesses and governments adjust their COVID-19 restrictions to include a new meaning of “fully vaccinated.” As the Times reports:



> _Changing the definition of “fully vaccinated” could leave roughly 140 million Americans, who are vaccinated but not boosted, in limbo about where they stand and what they are eligible to do.
> Many schools, businesses, governments and other institutions have relied on the C.D.C.’s definition of “fully vaccinated” to establish mandates, requiring people to complete their primary vaccine series in order to attend school, dine out or remain employed._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Unveils $1 Billion Plan To Address Inflation In Meat and Poultry Industry*


“Over the last few decades, we’ve seen too many industries become dominated by a handful of large companies that control most of the business and most of the opportunities—raising prices and decreasing options for American families, while also squeezing out small businesses and entrepreneurs,” a fact sheet from the Biden administration read.

[clip]

“The Biden-Harris Administration will dedicate $1 billion in American Rescue Plan funds for expansion of independent processing capacity,” the statement read. It then outlined a strategy to use those funds. The US Department of Agriculture identified 8 key needs based on responses to a request for input on how to increase independent processing:


Expand and diversify meat and poultry processing capacity;
Increase producer income;
Provide producers an opportunity to have ownership in processing facilities;
Create stable, well-paying jobs in rural regions;
Raise the bar on worker health, safety, training, and wages for meatpacking jobs;
Spur collaboration among producers and workers;
Prompt state, tribal, and private co-investment; and
Provide consumers with more choices.

The administration detailed those needs, and proposed a number of possible solutions to each, in the statement.

The Biden administration’s directive is the result of several weeks of rhetoric blaming corporations for supply chain problems and rising inflation. Last month, White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki put the blame on the “greed” of “meat conglomerates” who were “jacking up prices during a pandemic” to take advantage of consumers, she said.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Yeah, that's gonna work. Get the gov involved. They always fix the problem. When will these idiots learn?


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> When will these idiots learn?




NEVER Authortarians think MORE Gov is the ANSWER To Any Question


----------



## glhs837

So basically, they are going to spend a billion dollars unionizing these facilities.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> So basically, they are going to spend a billion dollars unionizing these facilities.




Sounds Like It


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Biden Administration Unveils $1 Billion Plan To Address Inflation In Meat and Poultry Industry*
> 
> 
> “Over the last few decades, we’ve seen too many industries become dominated by a handful of large companies that control most of the business and most of the opportunities—raising prices and decreasing options for American families, while also squeezing out small businesses and entrepreneurs,” a fact sheet from the Biden administration read.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> “The Biden-Harris Administration will dedicate $1 billion in American Rescue Plan funds for expansion of independent processing capacity,” the statement read. It then outlined a strategy to use those funds. The US Department of Agriculture identified 8 key needs based on responses to a request for input on how to increase independent processing:
> 
> 
> Expand and diversify meat and poultry processing capacity;
> Increase producer income;
> Provide producers an opportunity to have ownership in processing facilities;
> Create stable, well-paying jobs in rural regions;
> Raise the bar on worker health, safety, training, and wages for meatpacking jobs;
> Spur collaboration among producers and workers;
> Prompt state, tribal, and private co-investment; and
> Provide consumers with more choices.
> The administration detailed those needs, and proposed a number of possible solutions to each, in the statement.
> 
> The Biden administration’s directive is the result of several weeks of rhetoric blaming corporations for supply chain problems and rising inflation. Last month, White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki put the blame on the “greed” of “meat conglomerates” who were “jacking up prices during a pandemic” to take advantage of consumers, she said.




There's another Billion dollars to piss away. Throw money at a problem created by Covid horse dung and piss-poor leadership.


----------



## GURPS

A solution looking for a problem


----------



## Sneakers

And all contrary to the 'green' initiative to reduce cattle production.


----------



## stgislander

I'm surprised there is nothing in there about promoting/expanding minority-owned meat packing plant opportunities.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> I'm surprised there is nothing in their about promoting/expanding minority-owned meat packing plant opportunities.



Well, once the unionize them, Labor owns them, or at least the only part they really care about, which is the votes of all the workers, and the dues paid that get converted to political skim, I mean campaign contributions.


----------



## GURPS

*Holds Fewer Press Conferences and Interviews Than the Last Five Presidents*

Biden’s handlers have limited his press conference access severely. He has only given nine during his first year as president, and three of those were with foreign leaders who were visiting the United States. In contrast, Trump gave 22 press conferences his first year. Barack Obama gave 27. Clinton gave 38, and George H.W. Bush 31. George W. Bush was the least press-conference-accessible president besides Biden, with 19.

Old Joe is hardly more available for press interviews than he is for press conferences. He gave 22 during his first year in office; Trump gave 92, and Obama 156, according to an analysis by Martha Joynt Kumar of Town University, director of the White House Transition Project. Biden has taken questions at other events that are not press conferences or interviews, but this enables him to give brief and cursory answers: “While President Biden has taken questions more often at his events than his predecessors, he spends less time doing so. He provides short answers with few follow-ups when he takes questions at the end of a previously scheduled speech.”

[clip]

Very well. And looking at it as a whole, it’s clear that Joe Biden isn’t really running things and is just a frontman for the shadowy cabal that really is in charge. If Biden, a man whose dementia becomes more apparent by the day, really were running things, that would be even worse, and no one knows that as intimately as do his handlers. Missouri State University professor Brian Ott suggests that Biden’s approval ratings are so shockingly low because he hasn’t been out there making his case before the American people: “The presidency has always been a predominantly rhetorical enterprise,” according to Ott. “You can’t drive an agenda without vision casting and part of that has to go through the mainstream press.”


----------



## herb749

Yeah Joe, where's the half billion in test kits that were being sent out. I'm sure his handlers reply will be he didn't really say that.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden claims he was arrested in civil rights protest*

“I did not walk in the shoes of generations of students who walked these grounds, but I walked other grounds. Cause I’m so damn old I was there as well,” the 79-year-old president said. “You think I’m kidding, man. It seems like yesterday the first time I got arrested.”

Whjte House spokespeople did not immediately respond to The Post’s request for information on Biden’s purported arrests. His 2007 autobiography “Promises to Keep” describes no such arrests.

In 2020, Biden infamously claimed he “had the great honor of being arrested” in South Africa when he was “trying to get to see [Nelson Mandela] on Robben Island,” where Mandela was in prison until 1990. He said Mandela thanked him for it. Later, he admitted that it was untrue and that “I wasn’t arrested, I was stopped. I was not able to move where I wanted to go.”


----------



## Hijinx

I had an Aunt who had been in the nursing home for a while and she would tell me about the trips she had taken while there.
Of course she never left the place, but she was having a great time in her mind.

IMO sleepy Joe is not lying, he believes he was arrested.
His mind is in the same state as my Aunt's.
Of course she wasn't President..


----------



## GURPS

*There Is ‘No Path’ For Biden’s Voting Overhaul*





“Kyrsten Sinema shut the door to any changes to the Senate filibuster rules even before Joe Biden came here,” Raju continued. “And remember just the process of how this would play out. In order to pass a bill through the regular order, to overcome a filibuster in the Senate, that requires 60 votes — that means 50 Democrats, ten Republicans.”

“Republicans are steadfast against these two bills that Democrats are trying to approve, the Freedom to Vote Act and also the John Lewis Voting Rights Act, they oppose that,” Raju explained. “Now the other way is to change the rules. In order two change the rules to allow the bill to pass by just 51 votes — 50 votes with Kamala Harris breaking the tie — they need all Democrats on board in the 50/50 Senate. Sinema said she will not support lowering the 60-vote threshold, she worries that could have drastic ramifications for the country in the long term.”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Biden has no answers, gives no cause for hope in presidential news conference*


Sadly, on the eve of the one-year anniversary of his inauguration, President Biden provided no cause for hope. The president had no answers for struggling Americans who are losing faith in government or for those concerned about his competency and mental fitness.  The main takeaway from Wednesday’s question and answer session at the White House is unmistakable: the malaise and uncertainty we’re all feeling are real.    

First of all, Americans are not better off today than they were a year ago. Over 450,000 of our countrymen and women have died from COVID-19 on Joe Biden’s watch, and on Wednesday the president continued to cause confusion about vaccines and boosters. The president characterized the COVID-19 pandemic as a job not yet finished, but millions of Americans think the situation has become worse since last year –  and they’re not wrong.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s press conference was an utter disaster*



Even though he spent most of it clearly calling on reporters from a list of “safe” questioners provided by his staff, he stumbled and bumbled and all too often made no sense at all. Plus, he repeated his bizarre “whisper shout” gimmick to emphasize certain points — when what it actually emphasizes is his age.

On that note, he kept walking down memory lane, reminiscing about how “in my day” cable news was like that; the Republican Party was like this, and so on. He’s fighting old wars in his head, or maybe just confused about the modern world.

Yet he couldn’t remember what he said _last week_, insisting he hadn’t compared opponents of end-running the Senate filibuster rules to pass the nationalize-election-law bill to Bull Connor and Jefferson Davis. Yet minutes later he warned those same (Democratic!) senators that their supposedly infamous position will stick with them all the rest of their days.


----------



## GURPS

*White House Has To Issue Statement Cleaning Up Biden’s Disastrous Remarks On Russia, Ukraine*


----------



## GURPS

*Elections Might Not Be Legitimate If My Leftist Voting Rights Agenda Is Not Passed*


“Speaking of voting rights legislation, if this isn’t passed, do you still believe the upcoming election will be fairly conducted and its results will be legitimate?” a reporter asked Biden.

“Well, it all depends on whether or not we’re able to make the case to the American people that some of this is being set up to try to alter the outcome of the election,” Biden claimed. “And it’s one thing, look, maybe I’m just being too much of an optimist, remember how we thought not that many people were going to show up to vote in the middle of a pandemic? [And] we had the highest voter turnout in the history of the United States of America.”

“Well, I think if in fact, no matter how hard they make it for minorities to vote, I think you’re gonna see them willing to stand in line and defy the attempt to keep them from being able to vote,” Biden said. “I think you’re going to see the people who would try to keep from being able to show up, showing up and making the sacrifice that needs to [be made] in order to change the law back to what it should be.”


----------



## GURPS

*An epidemic of constitutional illiteracy threatens our nation*



President Biden’s December statement declared that he alone would decide what sensitive information to share with Congress, irrespective of the NDAA’s text. After stating he was signing into law the entire bill, the president hypocritically proclaimed, “The Constitution vests the President with the authority to prevent the disclosure of such highly sensitive information in order to discharge his responsibility to protect the national security.” Accordingly, said Biden, he would disregard the plain meaning of the law in favor of limitless discretion over national security information.

*Nonsense on stilts. Not a single express or implied word in the Constitution endows the president with authority to withhold from Congress information related to the security of the republic. Responsibility resides predominantly with Congress, as Alexander Hamilton elaborated in Federalist 69:*



> The President is to be commander-in-chief of the army and navy of the United States. In this respect his authority would be nominally the same with that of the king of Great Britain, but in substance much inferior to it. It would amount to nothing more than the supreme command and direction of the military and naval forces, as first General and admiral of the Confederacy; while that of the British king extends to the DECLARING of war and to the RAISING and REGULATING of fleets and armies, all which, by the Constitution under consideration, would appertain to the legislature.




George Washington similarly underscored congressional responsibility for national security: “The Constitution vests the power of declaring war in Congress; therefore no offensive expedition of importance can be undertaken until after they shall have deliberated upon the subject, and authorized such a measure.”


----------



## GURPS

*Political World Reacts to Biden's Comments About Potential Illegitimacy in 2022 Elections*


In response to a question about potential illegitimacy in the 2022 midterm elections, Biden said "it easily could be illegitimate. Imagine if, in fact, Trump has succeeded in convincing Pence to not count the votes." The reporter then clarified that they were asking about the 2022 elections rather than 2020, and Biden added "...I'm not going to say it's going to be legit. It's the increase and the prospect of being illegitimate is in direct proportion to us not being able to get these reforms passed." White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said later that Biden "was not casting doubt" on the legitimacy of the 2022 midterms, and accused former President Donald Trump of "putting our democracy at risk" with continued claims about 2020 election fraud.

Coverage was more common from right-rated sources, which often framed Biden's remarks as confusing and potentially dangerous; some reports framed Psaki and Vice President Kamala Harris as dodging questions about the remarks or doubling down on Biden's comments. Reports from left-rated sources tended to focus on clarifications from Psaki and Harris.  ABC News (Lean Left bias) reported that Psaki and Harris "worked to dispel" mistrust in elections that Biden's comments could have caused. Reports from Axios (Center bias), Washington Examiner (Lean Right bias) and others framed Biden's "easily could be illegitimate" comment as being about the 2022 elections; CNN implied that Biden misunderstood the question and was instead referring to 2020 with that comment.


----------



## glhs837

How long do they think that can hold a drape in front of the Emperor?


----------



## my-thyme

All the more reason I quit being an election judge after last election. Don't wanna be part of that mess.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Energy Officials Grilled on Proposed Pipeline Regulation, Rumored Natural Gas Export Ban*


*For Yes or No Questions, Yes or No Answers Uncommon*

Glick and Turk were questioned by representatives, at times drawing criticism from them for not answering yes or no questions with either a “yes” or a “no.”

Claims that some in the Biden administration may be pursuing a ban on LNG exports were a point of uncertainty during the hearing. Upton asked Turk to clarify whether such a ban was being considered.

“We have been looking at the full range of tools that we’ve got in our toolbelt,” Turk said.

Rep. Larry Bucshon (R-Ind.) later echoed Upton’s question to Turk: “Yes or no—is an [LNG and crude oil] export ban on the table?”

“An export ban, either on the LNG side or on the oil side, is not something we’re currently discussing and under consideration,” Turk replied.

Rep. Bill Johnson (R-Ohio) asked Turk if he agreed with a recent statement from his superior, Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm, that “pipe is the best way to go” when it comes to moving fuel. As Turk began to elaborate, Johnson interrupted: “It’s a yes or no answer.”

“Yes, there are standards—” Turk began before being interrupted by Johnson.

“I don’t know about you, Mr. deputy secretary, but I do agree that pipe is the best way to go,” Johnson said.

Rep. Tim Walberg (R-Mich.) pressed Turk on a topic key to the Line 5 pipeline in his home state, asking him if he supported pipeline construction between the United States and Canada.

“I think we should be clear on this—it’s not the pipeline issue that’s caused the current affordability challenge that we have,” Turk began before being interrupted by Walberg.

“I’m not asking you that,” Walberg said. “I’m amazed that Secretary Granholm, having been in front of us before, last year, and asking questions about Keystone pipeline and Line 5 pipeline as well, that you weren’t prepped to respond to questions that you knew we would ask.”

Rep. Gary Palmer (R-Ala.) voiced a similar sentiment.

“I’m stuck somewhere between perplexed and confused and ashamed at how unwilling you are to give a straight answer to a straight question,” Palmer said.

Rep. Jerry McNerney (D-Calif.) received a crisper answer to his yes or no question: “Does climate change and the associated extreme weather events pose a risk to the reliable delivery of energy products like oil and natural gas? Please answer yes or no.”

“Yes it does, congressman,” Glick replied.


----------



## Sneakers

Interesting article on NHK news yesterday.  Japan has completed a huge super tanker to transport liquid hydrogen.  They manufacture hydrogen from coal in Australia, and ship it back to Japan.









						World's first hydrogen tanker arrives to ship test cargo to Japan
					

The Suiso Frontier arrived in Victoria yesterday as the next step in a project which is testing whether it is possible to export Australian-produced hydrogen to Japan.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I'm surprised there is nothing in there about promoting/expanding minority-owned meat packing plant opportunities.


They could put someone with experience in charge of that: Don Lemon


----------



## Hijinx

is it ok to ask what sort of energy is used to turn coal into hydrogen?

Being ignorant of such things can we assume that the hydrogen is being used as a fuel that leaves emissions of water vapor?
That being great for the environment. But what damage to the environment is the making of this hydrogen from coal?
Dumb question?


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> is it ok to ask what sort of energy is used to turn coal into hydrogen? You can ask, but I have no clue.  Didn't even know it was a worthwhile thing to do.
> 
> Being ignorant of such things can we assume that the hydrogen is being used as a fuel that leaves emissions of water vapor?  The news article said no CO2, and a by-product of burning is water, so I'd say yes.
> That being great for the environment. But what damage to the environment is the making of this hydrogen from coal?  ?
> Dumb question?


----------



## Hijinx

Well I looked it up.








						Explainer: how do we make hydrogen from coal, and is it really a clean fuel?
					

AGL has announced plans to use coal to make hydrogen fuel at its Loy Yang A station in Victoria’s Latrobe Valley. Wait, isn’t coal made of carbon, not hydrogen? Yes, but here’s how the process works.




					theconversation.com
				




I read this , but it didn't help much. It appears that Hydrogen is a clan fuel, but getting the fuel from the coal is not so clean.
They have to use some heat and the by products are carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide. and a few other things
Looks to me like they are polluting to make the clean fuel.

If we are going to pollute to make the hydrogen why not just burn the coal like it is ?
This is not a zero sum industry, just fooling the foolish into thinking they are cleaning the atmosphere when in fact it really doesn't.
The only thing it does IMO  is make the coal more expensive to use and gets the people who are fooling us rich.


----------



## Merlin99

Hijinx said:


> Well I looked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explainer: how do we make hydrogen from coal, and is it really a clean fuel?
> 
> 
> AGL has announced plans to use coal to make hydrogen fuel at its Loy Yang A station in Victoria’s Latrobe Valley. Wait, isn’t coal made of carbon, not hydrogen? Yes, but here’s how the process works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read this , but it didn't help much. It appears that Hydrogen is a clan fuel, but getting the fuel from the coal is not so clean.
> They have to use some heat and the by products are carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide. and a few other things
> Looks to me like they are polluting to make the clean fuel.
> 
> If we are going to pollute to make the hydrogen why not just burn the coal like it is ?
> This is not a zero sum industry, just fooling the foolish into thinking they are cleaning the atmosphere when in fact it really doesn't.
> The only thing it does IMO  is make the coal more expensive to use and gets the people who are fooling us rich.


Hydrogen is the only element that gets color coded by its production method. If it’s manufactured by cracking coal it’s brown hydrogen, if it’s made by cracking water with commercial electricity. Green hydrogen is the same thing as blue, but instead of using commercial electricity it uses renewable energy of some kind. There’s also black, yellow, turquoise…


----------



## GURPS

“Well, let’s see,* um,* this morning I think he had some policy meetings,* uh, *also a PDB meeting,” Psaki said. “*Uh, he, um, later *this afternoon,* uh, *I think is doing some remarks review. There’s some days that we spend some time doing internal meetings and discussions, uh, with policy experts, with policy leaders, um, and that’s that’s what’s happening today.”















						Psaki Appears To Struggle To Answer What Biden Was Doing Today, Then A Reporter Tweeted Photos Of Biden | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Regime Condemns Anti-Mandate Protesters As ‘Dangerous’*



“Just yesterday in D.C., not far from here actually, there was an anti-mask, anti-lockdown rally where some of the rhetoric around that was talking about Nuremberg style trials to holding Anthony Fauci to account, to going after the media for spreading lies, things like that,” the reporter said. “I was wondering how the administration is going to respond to what appears to be a growing intensity and potential violence in the anti-vax movement?”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> “Well, let’s see,* um,* this morning I think he had some policy meetings,* uh, *also a PDB meeting,” Psaki said. “*Uh, he, um, later *this afternoon,* uh, *I think is doing some remarks review. There’s some days that we spend some time doing internal meetings and discussions, uh, with policy experts, with policy leaders, um, and that’s that’s what’s happening today.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psaki Appears To Struggle To Answer What Biden Was Doing Today, Then A Reporter Tweeted Photos Of Biden | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com





Is this the movie Dave where an actor plays a sick President and goes out for ice cream .?


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Is this the movie Dave where an actor plays a sick President and goes out for ice cream .?



If his schedule is so empty maybe he should make time to go to out Southern Border.


----------



## RoseRed

herb749 said:


> Is this the movie Dave where an actor plays a sick President and goes out for ice cream .?


Well, he did say that he's going to get out of the WH more often.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Well, he did say that he's going to get out of the WH more often.


That could mean just walking around the rose garden.  His handlers won't let him get very far.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Betraying the American people’*


The 51-minute footage was obtained under a Freedom of Information Act request by former Westchester County Executive Rob Astorino, a Republican candidate for governor in 2022.

Throughout the footage, police Sgt. Michael Hamborsky expresses frustration that local police have been given no information about the flights arriving after curfew at the airport, in breach of security protocols.

“You’re on a secure facility here; we really don’t know anything and we’re in charge of security,” he tells one of the federal contractors.

“This is anti all our security stuff.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> “Well, let’s see,* um,* this morning I think he had some policy meetings,* uh, *also a PDB meeting,” Psaki said. “*Uh, he, um, later *this afternoon,* uh, *I think is doing some remarks review. There’s some days that we spend some time doing internal meetings and discussions, uh, with policy experts, with policy leaders, um, and that’s that’s what’s happening today.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psaki Appears To Struggle To Answer What Biden Was Doing Today, Then A Reporter Tweeted Photos Of Biden | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com





Biden got an inside message about Breyer retiring so wanted to try his ice cream before he did.


----------



## RoseRed

herb749 said:


> Biden got an inside message about Breyer retiring so wanted to try his ice cream before he did.


----------



## Hijinx

Stop calling them Illegal Migrants, They are Illegal Invaders.


----------



## GURPS

*Whoever is running Biden’s Twitter account’s attempt at damage control with Ukrainian phone call just makes things WORSE*


----------



## GURPS

Why Did Joe Biden Build His Hollywood Oval Office Set? An Answer Emerges.
					

One year ago, Reuters and all the rest of the mainstreams released their minion fact-checkers to debunk the notion that Joe Biden had a fake Oval Office from which he was doing the American peopleR...




					pjmedia.com
				





While the White House hasn’t officially commented about its rationale for the fake office, it is becoming clearer by the day.

The president doesn’t get out much, in case you hadn’t noticed.

He “calls a lid” early on most days, whereas Trump was up early and stayed up late. During January in the second year of his presidency, where we are now with Joe Biden, Trump was mocked for getting to the Oval Office at eleven — though he’d begun his day sometimes as early as 4 a.m., judging from his tweets. Barack Obama started at 10:00 in the morning.

Joe doesn’t appear to work many weekends; he starts late and leaves early. He doesn’t travel much.

So far in January, the farthest the president has traveled was Atlanta, paying respects to Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr’s memory and delivering his most divisive, racist speech yet — and that’s saying something for him. According to his official schedule, most of his trips have been to home in Delaware, Pennsylvania, Camp David, and Virginia, all of which are either a drive or helicopter ride away.

The president, whose thinking on his feet is as addled as his shuffle, doesn’t get out much. His fear of COVID is palpable, though he still maintains, ample building evidence to the contrary notwithstanding, that St. Pfizer will get us through this “pandemic of the unvaccinated.”


----------



## stgislander

Is Joe still using the oval office set across the street?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Whoever is running Biden’s Twitter account’s attempt at damage control with Ukrainian phone call just makes things WORSE*





Further invades .? Its already started .


----------



## GURPS

*‘They Stole This From A TV Show,’*


“And our message today is this: We can do this. I promise you we can do this,” Biden claimed during a White House event on Wednesday. “For all those we lost, for all those we miss, we can end cancer as we know it.”

The administration said that Biden was launching the “Cancer Moonshot” with the mission of cutting “today’s age-adjusted death rate from cancer by at least 50 percent.”

Biden’s plan calls for “mobilizing the entire government” against cancer, including forming a “Cancer Cabinet.”

“This is so insanely stupid. Really. It is all for show, all to distract from other awful news,” Radiologist Pradheep J. Shanker tweeted. “I mean…literally, they stole this from a TV show.”

Shanker’s tweet is a reference to an episode of West Wing, which he later alluded to, writing: “This is straight out of a The West Wing episode…”


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> *‘They Stole This From A TV Show,’*
> ...
> Biden’s plan calls for “mobilizing the entire government” against cancer, including forming a “Cancer Cabinet.”
> 
> “This is so insanely stupid. Really. It is all for show, all to distract from other awful news,” Radiologist Pradheep J. Shanker tweeted. “I mean…literally, they stole this from a TV show.”



Desperation, Democrat Style.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Desperation, Democrat Style.


He is known for his plagiarism.


----------



## GURPS

It was a lie in May 2020, it was a lie in June 2021 and it was a lie in February 2022. And it's a lie that Biden is trying to use as a basis, a false precedent of sorts, for his own limits on Americans' Second Amendment freedoms. 

Biden and his staff, of course, know that the claim is false. The Washington Post fact-checked the president's use of the alleged fact back in June and awarded the lie "Four Pinocchios." PolitiFact rated the May 2020 use of the falsehood by Biden "false" as well. WaPo's fact check was pretty brutal:



> Some readers might think this is a relatively inconsequential flub. But we disagree. Every U.S. president has a responsibility to get American history correct, especially when he’s using a supposed history lesson in service of a political objective. The president’s push for more gun restrictions is an important part of his political platform, so he undercuts his cause when he cites faux facts.
> Moreover, Biden has already been fact-checked on this claim — and it’s been deemed false. We have no idea where he conjured up this notion about a ban on cannon ownership in the early days of the Republic, but he needs to stop making this claim.












						Biden Repeats Debunked Lie in Assault on the Second Amendment
					






					townhall.com
				





what a dumbass


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> Well I looked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explainer: how do we make hydrogen from coal, and is it really a clean fuel?
> 
> 
> AGL has announced plans to use coal to make hydrogen fuel at its Loy Yang A station in Victoria’s Latrobe Valley. Wait, isn’t coal made of carbon, not hydrogen? Yes, but here’s how the process works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read this , but it didn't help much. It appears that Hydrogen is a clan fuel, but getting the fuel from the coal is not so clean.
> They have to use some heat and the by products are carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide. and a few other things
> Looks to me like they are polluting to make the clean fuel.
> 
> If we are going to pollute to make the hydrogen why not just burn the coal like it is ?
> This is not a zero sum industry, just fooling the foolish into thinking they are cleaning the atmosphere when in fact it really doesn't.
> The only thing it does IMO  is make the coal more expensive to use and gets the people who are fooling us rich.



Basically the coal version of ethanol.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> It was a lie in May 2020, it was a lie in June 2021 and it was a lie in February 2022. And it's a lie that Biden is trying to use as a basis, a false precedent of sorts, for his own limits on Americans' Second Amendment freedoms.
> 
> Biden and his staff, of course, know that the claim is false. The Washington Post fact-checked the president's use of the alleged fact back in June and awarded the lie "Four Pinocchios." PolitiFact rated the May 2020 use of the falsehood by Biden "false" as well. WaPo's fact check was pretty brutal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Repeats Debunked Lie in Assault on the Second Amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a dumbass





So he finally wants to talk about crime, but doesn't want to talk to his biggest voting base that commit most of them .


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> It was a lie in May 2020, it was a lie in June 2021 and it was a lie in February 2022. And it's a lie that Biden is trying to use as a basis, a false precedent of sorts, for his own limits on Americans' Second Amendment freedoms.
> 
> Biden and his staff, of course, know that the claim is false. The Washington Post fact-checked the president's use of the alleged fact back in June and awarded the lie "Four Pinocchios." PolitiFact rated the May 2020 use of the falsehood by Biden "false" as well. WaPo's fact check was pretty brutal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Repeats Debunked Lie in Assault on the Second Amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a dumbass



Just saw that on TV. I was screaming the same thing at the television. “Bullshit!”


----------



## GURPS

*What Biden can and cannot do about crime in America's cities*


National media coverage tends to be Washington-centric. We thus get used to the federal system and assume that’s how government works, with all executive power reposed in the president (the chief executive). Since law-enforcement powers are executive in nature, presidents get to appoint top federal officials, such as the attorney general and the FBI director. If they decline to enforce the laws, and the nation thereby experiences rising crime, the president can fire them immediately. In that situation, a president would have a deep interest in terminating these subordinates: As the elected official accountable to voters, it is the president who pays a steep political price if the nation is imperiled because of lax enforcement.

That, however, is not how state and municipal government work.

In New York, as in most states, the chief prosecutors in a jurisdiction – i.e., the district attorneys and county attorneys – are elected offices. They are not appointed by the mayor of their municipality, or even by the state’s governor. The mayor of New York City, in particular, has no authority over the district attorneys in the five boroughs. This governing framework can lead to dysfunction.

The mayor is responsible for appointing the city’s police commissioner. In his most significant early move, Mayor Adams named veteran cop Keechant Sewell, the former chief of detectives for Nassau County, as the NYPD’s first African-American police commissioner. Adams, also a former cop, separated himself from his woke-progressive competitors in the Democratic mayoral by promising to crack down on urban violence. This approach resonated even with voters in a blue, blue city where gang crime is raging. Murders – there were 485 last year – have  nearly doubled since the low ebb in 2017. Though we’re still not in the bad old days – in 1990, for example, there were 2,245 murders in the Big Apple – the trend is alarming.

Even more alarming is the prosecution end of law-enforcement. The progressive Democrats who run New York have been on what they perversely call a criminal justice "reform" crusade. Turns out reform is just a euphemism for anti-law-enforcement policies.


Biden can bang the drum all day long, The Feds cannot force local DA's to prosecute criminals


----------



## GURPS

But Biden said his mother would drive him to Holy Rosary Catholic Elementary School in Claymont, Delaware, and where he saw black kids on a bus near the Section 8 housing.

“I said, ‘Mom, why are all those kids— it was then called colored— why are all those colored kids in that bus?” He said he commented on it “because, in Scranton, there weren’t any, there were very few blacks.”

His mother told him that “they’re not allowed to go to school with us here in Delaware.”

Now, walking through any Biden story for sense is perhaps a futile effort, because frequently there is so little sense or reality to it. So, if I can dissect it a little bit, it sounds like he’s saying he was sent to a segregated private school. Yikes again. That would have been after they moved to Claymont, DE, from Scranton when he was about 10.












						Biden Starts Talking About Race Again, and It Goes off the Rails
					

They need to not have him talk because when he does, it goes so wrong...




					redstate.com


----------



## Hijinx

Mumbles Biden. It's getting worse.
Now he cannot even tell his lies without mumbling.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Desperately Unpopular Biden Makes Play to Control Cancer Cures With 'Moonshot'*


First of all, Collective bureaucrats and politicians will use the “moonshot” initiative to give themselves control over the life-saving work of cancer researchers and practicing oncologists. Those sweet government bucks always come with strings attached. Companies that have invested many years and millions of dollars in research could see their triumphs regulated, hamstrung, and given away to favored pharma partners and foreign governments. Look at this mind-boggling list of agencies that will have a say over cancer researchers:



> [The administration will form] a Cancer Cabinet, which will be convened by the White House, bringing together departments and agencies across government to address cancer on multiple fronts. These include the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), Department of Veterans Affairs (VA), Department of Defense (DOD), Department of Energy (DOE), Department of Agriculture (USDA), Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), National Institutes of Health (NIH), National Cancer Institute (NCI), Food and Drug Administration (FDA), Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), Office of Science and Technology Policy (OSTP), Domestic Policy Council (DPC), Gender Policy Council (GPC), Office of the First Lady (OFL), Office of the Vice President (OVP), Office of Management and Budget (OMB), Office of Legislative Affairs (OLA), Office of Public Engagement (OPE), along with additional members, as needed, to help establish and make progress on Cancer Moonshot goals.



Second, the socialists in the Collective will use the occasion to expand the scope and reach of nationalized healthcare:



> *The Biden-Harris Administration has also prioritized strengthening health care for the American people* by lowering health care costs and expanding coverage. The President’s health care agenda is the biggest expansion of affordable health care in a decade, and includes cutting prescription drug costs by letting Medicare negotiate prices; strengthening the Affordable Care Act and reducing premiums for 9 million Americans; improving Medicare benefits by capping out-of-pocket costs on drugs, including cancer drugs, purchased at a pharmacy; and covering millions of uninsured Americans in states that have failed to expand Medicaid.




And third, the fascists in the Collective will use their control of life-saving treatments to politicize it and punish their enemies. Just look at their record with COVID therapeutics: Somehow, the government seized control of monoclonal antibodies and then cut off the supply. As PJ Media’s Victoria Taft reported:



> The operator of two Maryland monoclonal antibody clinics, Dr. Ron Elfenbein, told Fox News that Biden is killing people by cutting off supplies. “I am as angry as I possibly can be about this. I don’t know how many people throughout the country are dead, dying, in the hospital, or about to be hospitalized because of the mistakes that they just made,” says Elfenbein.



See also: ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine. I’m not sure who died and made the Collective king of these therapeutics, but they sure don’t want anyone taking them and getting better.


----------



## GURPS

More Magical Thinking: President Biden’s Offshore Wind Fantasy​
But green energy policies have nothing to do with common sense. They are all about the politically well-connected draining money from U.S. taxpayers and indulging the fantasies of climate catastrophists who believe the end is nigh.

There is only one offshore wind facility operating in the U.S. today — the 5-turbine, 30 MW Block Island Wind Farm, located off the coast of Rhode Island. The project took two years to build and cost about $400 million, or over $13 million per MW. By comparison, a new gas-fired combined-cycle generator has a capital cost of around $1 million per MW and can produce electricity when needed, not just when the wind blows.

Block Island is the poster child for the types of technological issues that are almost certain to affect future U.S. offshore wind development. Since it began producing electricity in December 2016, it has been plagued by operational issues, In 2017, it’s two undersea cables became uncovered because of tidal action. After almost five years, the longer cable to the mainland has still not been reburied. In June 2011, four of the five turbines were shut down for “routine maintenance” because of potential stress fractures in their towers.

While the executive order mentions improved supply chains, they are one of the things that will sink the 30,000 MW goal. As my report details, the rush to develop offshore wind in the U.S. will run headlong into the reality of scarce and increasingly costly resources. Raw materials, including rare earths and steel, are in short supply. The same is true for the magnets wind turbines require: there is only one manufacturer of these magnets in the U.S.


----------



## GURPS

Biden signs executive order aimed at strengthening union construction jobs​

*“The executive order I’m going to sign today is going to help ensure that we build a better America, we build it right, and we build it on time, and we build it cheaper than it would have been otherwise,” Biden said in remarks at the Ironworkers Local 5 located in Upper Marlboro, Md.*

Biden said the collective bargaining deals, known as project labor agreements (PLAs), are aimed to “help defuse problems before they arise.”

The executive order will require the use of PLAs on federal construction projects above $35 million, and it directs the Department of Labor and Office of Management and Budget to lead a training strategy for the nearly 40,000-person contracting workforce on the implementation of the new policy.








That is a Lie ..... Made In America [ especially by UNION Labor ] is Not Cheaper


----------



## GURPS

What is a Project Labor Agreement and how does it affect workers?​

A "project labor agreement" is when the government awards contracts for public construction projects exclusively to unionized firms.

Under the National Labor Relations Act, construction contractors and employees have the right to choose to unionize or not to unionize. The vast majority of contractors and their employees – more than 80 percent – have voluntarily opted against unionization.

Because most contractors and employees choose to refrain from unionization when they have the free choice, Big Labor turned to politicians to remove that choice and impose union representation on employees from the top down. The method by which this is done is a project labor agreement, which is also frequently referred to as a "PLA."

A project labor agreement requires all contractors, whether they are unionized or not, to subject themselves and their employees to unionization in order to work on a government-funded construction project. This is done by including a union collective bargaining agreement in a public construction project’s bid specifications. In order to receive a contract, a contractor must sign the agreement and subject its employees to union control.

Project labor agreements usually require contractors to grant union officials monopoly bargaining privileges over all workers; use exclusive union hiring halls; force workers to pay dues to keep their jobs; and pay above-market prices resulting from wasteful work rules and featherbedding.


----------



## GURPS

IRS wants cut of internet sales topping $600 or more per year​https://triblive.com/author/joe-napsha/

Online sellers who hope to cash in on anything from baseball and football card collections to a valuable old toy may now have to pay a portion of the proceeds to Uncle Sam if they use a third-party payment platform to collect the proceeds.

“It will be a change for all those hobbyists who are selling things,” through a platform such as PayPal, said Jeremy Fairgrieve, who owns Pop Culture Connection in downtown Greensburg.

Those who might complain about the new Internal Revenue Service reporting requirements can blame it on the government’s desire to collect unreported income. The IRS rule requiring third-party payers — such as PayPal and Venmo — to report the money it sends to people for purchases of good and services if the individual’s sales top $600 total in a year.

The new law was tucked in to the voluminous American Rescue Plan that Congress passed last year while supplying the nation with financial relief during the covid pandemic.

“It means anyone out there, whether you are selling something for $600 or $600,000, you are going to pay taxes,” said Fairgrieve, who has operated the business selling classic toys and games for 15 years.


----------



## GURPS

Biden steps out of bounds with his wage hike for federal contractors​
Duke Bradford, for example, is the founder and owner of the Colorado-based company Arkansas Valley Adventures, an outdoors outfitter that facilitates whitewater rafting and rock-climbing adventures for its patrons.

Duke’s company is not part of any federal agency; it’s an entirely private business. Decades ago, after years of dreaming, he turned his love of the outdoors into a company that gives his patrons the gift of adventure — and he did it on his own without any help from the government.

But his business relies on the use of federal land, as does most outdoor recreation in the American West. And to access that land and serve his customers, he has to obtain special use permits. This means he must pay the federal government a fixed percentage of service fees in exchange for a yearly lease on the land. 

That is the extent of the interaction he has with the federal government. But under the new wage rule, Duke is bound to pay his employees $15 per hour, plus overtime, which will have disastrous economic consequences for his business and his employees. 

[clip]
*
Putting aside for a moment the economic burden placed on private companies, the fact is the executive branch does not have authority to impose a mandatory wage increase on private businesses unless Congress passed the rule — the only branch constitutionally allowed to make laws.  

Congress has not made any law that would control wages for employers whose only tie to the federal government is federal land use. But the executive branch did what it often does and searched for loopholes, stretching the meaning of “federal contractor.” *

In this instance, President Biden used a 1940s-era procurement statute to sidestep Congress, displace at least five wage-related laws, and give the Department of Labor policy making power over anyone with any financial relationship with the federal government. 

The president does not get to step out of the bounds of his delegated role just because he feels passionate about an issue. He cannot enforce wage mandates created by unelected agency bureaucrats.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s new taxpayer-exploiting Ponzi scheme to boost unions and Democrats​
In a move guaranteeing that last year’s bipartisan infrastructure package will give less bang for its trillion bucks, President Biden last Friday signed an executive order requiring every federally funded construction job above $35 million in cost to be governed by a Project Labor Agreement — which is essentially a license for labor-union blackmail.

Federal construction is already covered by “prevailing wage” laws that impose “list” union pay rates (even as union workers regularly agree to work for less on private projects), markedly boosting costs. But Biden’s move adds to the markup.

A PLA involves the contractor negotiating _everything_ with unions ahead of time: pay, work conditions, minimum qualifications for workers and more, down to how many “coffee Sherpas” need to be on site. Unions use them to exact every possible advantage before work can even begin.

Biden pretends it’s a money-_saver_, just as he calls his Afghan bugout a great success. Then why the need to force contractors to do it?


----------



## GURPS

New Biden Nuclear Hire Is Drag Queen Who Wears Stilettos to Work, Discusses Sex With Animals, And Calls NIH Chief ‘Daddy Fauci’.​
In a separate interview, Brinton explains how he roleplays as a “pup” handler.

“I actually have trouble when we transition from pup play to having sex,” Brinton explained.

“Like, ‘No, I can’t have you whimper like that when we’re having sex,’ because I don’t want to mix that world. It’s interesting, because he doesn’t have to come out of pup mode to have me **** him. I personally have to bring him out of pup perception for me. But then I’m still treating him as a submissive to me.”

In the interview, Brinton also appears to be annoyed with criticism of “lik[ing] to have sex with animals”:
​“One of the hardest things about being a handler is that I’ve honestly had people ask, ‘Wait, you have sex with animals?’” Sam says. “They believe it’s abusive, that it’s taking advantage of someone who may not be acting up to a level of human responsibility… The other misperception is that I have some really messed up background, like, did I have some horrible childhood trauma that made me like to have sex with animals.”​​Brinton has also lectured on kink at college campuses, including a class for the University of Wisconsin-Stout Gender and Sexuality Alliance on the “Physics of Kink” on March 7th, 2018. A description on Instagram said the session was to include “live demos on the tension forces of bondage, thermodynamics of wax play, physics of impact, and circuits of electro play!”​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Downplays Question From NBC’s Lester Holt About Inflation: ‘You’re Being A Wise Guy’​

“Well, you’re being a wise guy with me a little bit, and I understand that’s your job,” Biden responded. “But look, at the time, what happened was the, uh, let’s look at the reasons for the inflation. And the reason for the inflation is the supply chains were cut off, meaning that the products, for example, automobiles, the lack of computer chips to be able to build those automobiles so they could function, they need those computer chips, they were not available.”

“So, what happens?” Biden added. “When the number of cars were reduced, the new cars reduced, it made up at one point one-third the cost of inflation because the price of automobiles were up.”


----------



## GURPS

White House unveils $5 billion plan to blanket US highways with new electric-car chargers​
The US Departments of Energy and Transportation announced on Thursday that they will dole out nearly $5 billion over the next five years to help states beef up access to electric-vehicle charging. It's part of the White House's broader goal to curb climate change and get more Americans into zero-emission vehicles. 

Biden aims for the US to have 500,000 public EV chargers by 2030, roughly 400,000 more plugs than are available today. 

We've known funding for EV charging was coming since the Bipartisan Infrastructure Law passed in November, but the administration on Thursday shared new details about how the money will be spent.


----------



## Kyle

I can't wait until California starts telling their citizens, "Dont' charge your cars today to prevent blackouts from high demand"


----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


> I can't wait until California starts telling their citizens, "Dont' charge your cars today to prevent blackouts from high demand"




I'm waiting to hear people complain about the cost once its no longer free.


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> I'm waiting to hear people complain about the cost once its no longer free.


This is a society where they plug in their phones and laptops at any outlet, and it's free.  Why should plugging in a car be any different?

This will turn into a marketing feature.  "Come shop with us because out chargers are still free!"


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> This is a society where they plug in their phones and laptops at any outlet, and it's free.  Why should plugging in a car be any different?
> 
> This will turn into a marketing feature.  "Come shop with us because out chargers are still free!"




But then how long will it be before they start getting stolen .


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> New Biden Nuclear Hire Is Drag Queen Who Wears Stilettos to Work, Discusses Sex With Animals, And Calls NIH Chief ‘Daddy Fauci’.


----------



## GURPS

Feeling kinder than usual today, I didn’t parenthetically include the part where he makes that slurping sound he so often makes.

We’re supposed to believe that it was COVID that canceled Keystone XL with an executive order on Day One of the Biden administration.

We’re supposed to believe that it was COVID that canceled oil and gas leasing with more executive orders in the first week of the Biden administration.

We’re supposed to believe that it was COVID waging a year-long war on Alaskan oil production.

I’m trying to be a better person. I try not to hate. But when I see this senescent old man blandly repeating spoon-fed lies he doesn’t believe and perhaps only barely understands, it makes my blood boil.











						Tired of High Gas Prices? Biden Will 'Work Like the Devil' to Bring Them Down (SPOILER: He's Lying)
					

Presidentish Joe Biden, the one man more responsible than anyone else for high prices at the pump, said Thursday he’ll “work like the devil” to get those gas prices back down....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## SamSpade

The serious SHTF after he took office.

Am I seriously supposed to believe that as bad as it was during the first year of lockdowns - no TP, wipes, bleach, meat - all the empty shelves - it appeared to recover only to collapse almost the moment Biden took the oath of office and persisted for a year despite everything they did —

That somehow it’s still Trump’s fault?

Just like it was Reagan/Bush’s fault?

Just like it was Dubya’s fault?

Do I detect a pattern?

I try to remind them that they weren’t put in office to flail about uselessly and blame their predecessor. If you hire a plumber or mechanic who makes it WORSE - do you give them a break - or a kick in the ass?


----------



## GURPS

Sarah Bloom Raskin – Biden’s Latest Anti-Freedom Nominee​


Raskin is convinced she knows the future. She questions, for instance, why oil and gas companies received credit and capital infusions from the government during the coronavirus crisis along with other industries.

“The decision to bring oil and gas into the Fed’s investment portfolio not only misdirects limited recovery resources but also sends a false price signal to investors about where capital needs to be allocated.”

“Why is the Fed Spending So Much Money on a Dying Industry? It should not be directing money to further entrench the carbon economy,” reads the headline of her New York Times article.

Based on what does Raskin declare a death sentence on the multitrillion-dollar oil and gas industry?

[clip]

Meanwhile, Raskin’s husband, Rep. Jamie Raskin, has been hit with an ethics violation charge for failing to report the sale of stock by his wife, cashing in for $1.5 million, in a firm under supervision by a federal agency that she used to lead.

I am reminded of the quote of Lord Acton, “Power corrupts … ”

Corruption and political power are bedfellows. One follows the other.

It’s not the job of our politicians or our government to decide what America’s future should or should not look like. It’s not their job to decide which industries will flourish and which will fail.


----------



## GURPS

Police in Paris use tear gas on anti-mandate protesters (along with café diners and children)
					

"The government is exposing themselves as tyrants."




					twitchy.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Police in Paris use tear gas on anti-mandate protesters (along with café diners and children)
> 
> 
> "The government is exposing themselves as tyrants."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitchy.com





Since many of those govt vehicles will go home with the workers is the fed also planning on spending money on chargers for their homes.? Likely yes .


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Warns Russia Could Invade Ukraine 'In Very Short Order'​
Blinken has made similar statements before, however. National security adviser Jake Sullivan later clarified that current U.S. intelligence did not suggest Russian President Vladimir Putin had decided to invade, but that “he very well may give the final go order.” Sullivan also said the Biden administration was advising Americans to leave Ukraine “in the next 24 to 48 hours” because “the threat is now immediate enough that this is what prudence demands.” The statements came as over 130,000 Russian troops surrounded Ukraine and conducted military exercises. Ukrainian troops and civilians also continued to prepare for a potential invasion, and NATO troops performed military exercises in neighboring countries. U.S. officials recently predicted an invasion would displace millions and result in 25,000 to 50,000 civilian deaths, 5,000 to 25,000 Ukrainian military deaths and 3,000 to 10,000 Russian military deaths. Recent diplomatic talks between Putin and French President Emmanuel Macron resulted in mixed messages from French and Russian officials. On Friday, President Joe Biden traveled to Camp David and said he would speak with Putin by phone Saturday morning.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Attacks NFL For Lack Of Black Coaches: ‘It’s A Requirement’ Of ‘Just Some Generic Decency’​

“The commissioner pointed out they haven’t lived up to what they committed to. They haven’t lived up to being open about hiring more minorities to run teams,” Biden said in the interview with NBC News anchor Lester Holt. “Goodell says they’re gonna take a look at whether they can meet the standard. And the standard was set by someone who said this is something we should do.”

“The whole idea that a league that is made up of so many athletes of color, as well as so diverse, that there’s not enough African American qualified coaches ‘to manage these NFL teams,’ it just seems to me that it’s a standard that they’d want to live up to,” he said. “It’s not a requirement of law, but it’s a requirement, I think, of just some generic decency.”

The comments from Biden and Goodell come after former Miami Dolphins head coach Brian Flores filed a lawsuit against the NFL and several teams for racial discrimination in the NFL’s hiring process.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> What is a Project Labor Agreement and how does it affect workers?​




*Construction industry pushes back on Biden order for labor agreements*

Sixteen construction industry groups wrote a letter to Biden Tuesday warning that the order could slow down projects financed by the $1 trillion bipartisan infrastructure bill. They said that PLAs “unfairly discourage competition from quality non-union contractors and their employees” that make up 87 percent of the private construction industry, driving up costs.

“In short, hardworking taxpayers are getting less and paying more when PLAs are encouraged or mandated by the government on federal and federally assisted construction projects,” the groups wrote.

The Associated Builders and Contractors, which represents nonunion construction companies, the American Road and Transportation Builders Association and the American Pipeline Contractors Association joined the letter, among other groups.


----------



## GURPS

‘No One Thinks He’s Joking’​

“Before I begin, I want to just point out, I was having — just sitting and talking with [Marcia Fudge, former Ohio Congresswoman and current director of the Department of Housing and Urban Development], and she said something that reminded me of what I miss as well. She said, ‘it’s so good to be home in Ohio.’ No, I really mean it. And I said, ‘you’re probably the only one that understands that every time I get a chance, I go home to Delaware.’ You think I’m joking. I’m not,” Biden said.

“I represented Delaware for 36 years as a United States Senator, and just like most Congressional districts, the good news is the bad news: everybody knows you,” Biden added, leaning into the microphone at his podium.

A clip of the moment was shared to Twitter by Chad Gilmartin, former Principal Assistant Press Secretary and Special Assistant to former President Donald Trump. The response from conservatives was unified.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin To Dump Up To 1,000 Afghan Refugees Next To Loudoun High School​

The sheriff asked, “Considering the NCC is located within a largely residential area of Lansdowne and within walking distance of Riverside High School and Belmont Ridge Middle School, what arrangements were made with Loudoun County stakeholders to ensure the area is secure for the community?”

He said that in response, “DHS advised that the FPS would provide 15 officers for security at the NCC. However, the FPS has no law enforcement jurisdiction in Loudoun County and cannot enforce nor investigate any criminal activity on the campus.”

As for the question, “What coordination with other Loudoun County stakeholders had been performed to this point to include Loudoun County Fire and Rescue (for medical emergencies), Loudoun County Public Schools, Loudoun County Department of Mental Health, Social Services, local hospitals, the Adams Center, or other area houses of faith, or the County government at large?” he said the answer was:

“None. DHS stated that no coordination had occurred and that no notifications had been made to the community surrounding the NCC (as of February 15). Additionally, no coordination had been performed either with the Commonwealth of Virginia’s Director of Public Safety.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden Declares ‘National Emergency’ Ahead of Freedom Convoy Heading Towards Washington D.C.​

_Notice: This article may contain commentary that reflects the author's opinion._


Joe Biden is extending the declaration of a Covid “national emergency” ahead of an expected People’s Convoy heading towards Washington D.C. The move echoes beleaguered Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s invocation of the Emergencies Act to carry out a police crackdown on Freedom Convoy protesters under the color of martial law.


The national emergencies act is bound by U.S. Code 50 § 1622:

_(1) there is enacted into law a joint resolution terminating the emergency; or
(2) the President issues a proclamation terminating the emergency.
Any national emergency declared by the President shall be terminated on the date specified in any joint resolution referred to in clause (1) or on the date specified in a proclamation by the President terminating the emergency as provided in clause (2) of this subsection, whichever date is earlier, and any powers or authorities exercised by reason of said emergency shall cease to be exercised after such specified date, except that such termination shall not affect—
(A) any action taken or proceeding pending not finally concluded or determined on such date;
(B) any action or proceeding based on any act committed prior to such date; or
(C) any rights or duties that matured or penalties that were incurred prior to such date.
(b) Termination review of national emergencies by Congress
Not later than six months after a national emergency is declared, and not later than the end of each six-month period thereafter that such emergency continues, each House of Congress shall meet to consider a vote on a joint resolution to determine whether that emergency shall be terminated._


“When the President declares a national emergency, no powers or authorities made available by statute for use in the event of an emergency shall be exercised unless and until the President specifies the provisions of law under which he proposes that he, or other officers will act,” a subchapter states. “Such specification may be made either in the declaration of a national emergency, or by one or more contemporaneous or subsequent Executive orders published in the Federal Register and transmitted to the Congress.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Rolls Out Plan To Increase Domestic Production Of ‘Critical Minerals’​

“Critical minerals provide the building blocks for many modern technologies and are essential to our national security and economic prosperity,” a White House fact sheet announcing the investments said. “These minerals—such as rare earth elements, lithium, and cobalt—can be found in products from computers to household appliances. They are also key inputs in clean energy technologies like batteries, electric vehicles, wind turbines, and solar panels … The U.S. is increasingly dependent on foreign sources for many of the processed versions of these minerals. Globally, China controls most of the market for processing and refining for cobalt, lithium, rare earths and other critical minerals.”

“In June, the Biden-Harris Administration released a first-of-its-kind supply chain assessment that found our over-reliance on foreign sources and adversarial nations for critical minerals and materials posed national and economic security threats,” the fact sheet continued.

“In addition to working with partners and allies to diversify sustainable sources, the reports recommended expanding domestic mining, production, processing, and recycling of critical minerals and materials,” the fact sheet went on.

“Today, President Biden will meet with Administration and state partners, industry executives, community representatives, labor leaders, and California Governor Gavin Newsom to announce major investments in domestic production of key critical minerals and materials, ensuring these resources benefit the community, *and creating good-paying, union jobs in sustainable production.”*


Always UNION Jobs ....

The Greenies will NEVER Let Biden open up more mining


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden always behind the curve​
It took Biden months to finally admit that inflation wasn’t transitory. But he blamed the supply chain for inflation rather than acknowledging the role his economic and energy policies have played in driving inflation to levels people haven’t experienced since the early 1980s.

His solution now that the country is drowning in debt, while people are struggling to put food on the table and gas up their cars, is to continue to push for more of the same economic mistakes that got us here in the first place.

He’s come late to the mask controversy, so late that Democratic governors in blue states who can read the political tea leaves have lifted mask and vax mandates, having given up on the ability of Biden’s White House or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to get the messaging or the policies right.

After months of ignoring headlines on the increase in violent crime, especially in liberal cities, Biden finally headed to New York City earlier this month for a photo op with the new mayor and a speech on crime long after the city’s subways and sidewalks had become killing grounds. Again, playing catch-up.


----------



## GURPS

Biden officials fear Elon Musk would embarrass president at WH​

Some of Biden’s top advisers have purportedly warned against inviting Musk to the White House over fears he would say something to embarrass the administration. The billionaire has repeatedly slammed the White House for failing to mention Tesla while discussing its plans for major nationwide investments in electric vehicles.

Biden and his close advisers are said to be irritated with Musk’s public criticism and have no immediate plans to invite him to the White House for future events, CNBC reported, citing sources familiar with the matter.

When CNBC asked about the White House’s apparent concerns, Musk responded with a pair of “roll on the floor laughing” emojis and suggested his attendance at a future meeting shouldn’t be a cause of concern.

[clip]

*White House press secretary Jen Psaki and others have suggested that Tesla has been snubbed from business events because the company’s factories aren’t unionized.*


----------



## GURPS

Biden Halts Oil, Gas Leases As Oil Prices Skyrocket At Home​

As gas prices skyrocket, the Biden administration announced this week that they’re indefinitely delaying new oil and gas drilling on federal land and other energy-related actions following a federal court ruling that blocks the administration from using their steep “social cost of carbon” estimate.

U.S. District Judge James Cain of the Western District of Louisiana “blocked federal agencies from using an estimate known as the ‘social cost of carbon’ to assess pollution from carbon emissions by energy production and other industrial sources,” MarketWatch explained. “The decision blocked the Biden administration from using a higher estimate for the damage that each additional ton of greenhouse gas pollution causes society.”

“President Joe Biden on his first day in office restored the climate cost estimate to about $51 per ton of carbon dioxide emissions, after President Donald Trump had reduced the figure to $7 or less per ton,” the report noted. “Trump’s estimate included only damages felt in the U.S. versus the global harm previously used by President Barack Obama.”

Wyoming Senator John Barrasso (R) slammed the Biden administration for continuing “to defy the courts and the law” by halting oil drilling on public lands.


Greenie's Do Not Care About Economic Pain To Americans


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Halts Oil, Gas Leases As Oil Prices Skyrocket At Home​
> 
> As gas prices skyrocket, the Biden administration announced this week that they’re indefinitely delaying new oil and gas drilling on federal land and other energy-related actions following a federal court ruling that blocks the administration from using their steep “social cost of carbon” estimate.
> 
> U.S. District Judge James Cain of the Western District of Louisiana “blocked federal agencies from using an estimate known as the ‘social cost of carbon’ to assess pollution from carbon emissions by energy production and other industrial sources,” MarketWatch explained. “The decision blocked the Biden administration from using a higher estimate for the damage that each additional ton of greenhouse gas pollution causes society.”
> 
> “President Joe Biden on his first day in office restored the climate cost estimate to about $51 per ton of carbon dioxide emissions, after President Donald Trump had reduced the figure to $7 or less per ton,” the report noted. “Trump’s estimate included only damages felt in the U.S. versus the global harm previously used by President Barack Obama.”
> 
> Wyoming Senator John Barrasso (R) slammed the Biden administration for continuing “to defy the courts and the law” by halting oil drilling on public lands.
> 
> 
> Greenie's Do Not Care About Economic Pain To Americans




You know they think its for our own good to make things more expensive.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> You know they think its for our own good to make things more expensive.




what better way to end FF dependance then price the fuel out of reach of the plebs


----------



## Hijinx

Were we set up?
Here we are with an idiot for President.
We have an invasion at our border, we have high priced gas which id going to turn in to gas shortages in the near future, we are buying Russian oil while we may have to fight them, Inflation running rampant, shortages of food and other items, 150 ships laying off the coast of California that we cannot unload, jobs going unfilled while we pay people to stay home. So much of this happened in the last year that it is almost like it was planned.
We are almost at war and we have John Kerry saying we need to stay out of it because a war would hurt the environment. WTF? We have Russia fighting near their Chernobyl and it could release radiation all over Europe.
We had democrats trying to destroy everything Trump did for 4 years and claiming he was working for Russia while we now have Biden who IS working for Russia.

We had a "Scientist "who paid China to develop the flu that destroyed our economy and who is still in the business of selling masks.

The situation is so blatantly obvious how can one not think it was planned?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Brags He Picked SCOTUS Nominee With ‘Strongest Credentials.’ Jordan Peterson Logically Destroys That Argument.​


----------



## GURPS

WaPo writer predicted ‘Rs’ would mispronounce Biden SCOTUS nominee’s name (because racism), then it got awkward​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Finds A New Level Of Worthless​

“To be clear, our sanctions are not designed to cause any disruption to the current flow of energy from Russia to the world,” said Deputy National Security Advisor Daleep Singh Thursday. Then what is their point? It’s like giving a junkie all the heroin they want, but refusing to give them an aspirin because you’re afraid they might have a reaction to it.

How can an administration say two diametrically opposing things publicly and get away with it? They can do it because they don’t care – Biden’s priority is what it’s always been: Joe Biden. He’s never given a damn about anything but himself, his whole career. 

How can he get away with it? Because who’s going to call him out on it, the press? That’s as likely as Putin apologizing for all the killing in Ukraine. 

Of course, Putin would never apologize. And at this rate, Joe Biden would never even ask him to.


----------



## GURPS

Nearly half of Biden's 500M free COVID tests still unclaimed​


Nearly half of the 500 million free COVID-19 tests that the Biden administration recently made available to Americans still haven’t been claimed as virus cases plummet and people feel less urgency to test


----------



## GURPS

Has Joe Biden Been Sniffing His Own Gaslight Fumes?​



In an interview late last week, the Oval Office occupant said :



> There’s a phenomenal negative psychological impact that COVID has had on the public psyche. And so you have an awful lot of people who are, notwithstanding the fact that things have gotten so better for them economically, uh, that they are thinking, but, how do you get up in the morning feeling happy?







What gets me — no, what _offends_ me — about all these gaslighting attempts is just how lazy they are. There’s no respect for the intelligence of the average American, and there’s even less respect for the average American’s BS detector.

Americans, God bless us, aren’t buying it. Joe’s polls are in that crapper he sometimes doesn’t reach in time, and it isn’t because of some imaginary COVID hangover.

This brings me back to my original question of whether, maybe, the left is so disconnected from reality that they might somehow believe what they’re spewing. If Clouseau, after enough laughing gas, believed he could actually be a dentist, maybe all the gaslight vapors in Washington have gone to their heads.


And to think we all thought we were screwed when the Biden Crew was still mostly sober. Now? I think I’d like to put myself in a scotch-induced coma and stay there until after the next election. Or two.


----------



## GURPS

White House dropping mask mandate before Biden State of the Union: official​


The White House will no longer require people who are vaccinated against COVID-19 to wear face masks on the premises, beginning Tuesday, March 1, a White House official told Fox News.

The lifting of the requirement will come just hours before President Biden is set to deliver his first State of the Union address before Congress.




Why do I have to wear A mask if you are vaccinated


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> White House dropping mask mandate before Biden State of the Union: official​
> 
> 
> The White House will no longer require people who are vaccinated against COVID-19 to wear face masks on the premises, beginning Tuesday, March 1, a White House official told Fox News.
> 
> The lifting of the requirement will come just hours before President Biden is set to deliver his first State of the Union address before Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have to wear A mask if you are vaccinated



Yet on base today, surrounded by young healthy vaccinated people, we'll all have masks. Idiocy.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Biden Plans To Double Down On Energy Agenda While Dependency Hampers Diplomacy​





The White House’s current agenda has already raised power prices to seven-year highs.

Absent from the pre-release, which touts offshore wind, electric vehicles, and costly new regulation, was any mention of the energy independence forfeited by the administration within the last year.

After Biden shut down the Keystone XL Pipeline and suspended oil and gas leases on federal land, the U.S. doubled is imports of Russian oil, according to the Energy Information Administration. The writers at PolitiFact rated the claim “mostly false” despite its own explanation of the score saying the opposite: “The U.S. did double the amount of crude oil imported from Russia last year.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden De-Thrones King Dollar​


Ever since the American “doughboys” turned the tide in WWI, the US claimed the world’s reserve currency, meaning it’s the global foreign exchange benchmark.

That century of dominance wanes now, crushed under the weight of stifling debt and the staggering policy failures of Joe Biden. In just 13 months in the Oval Office, Joe Biden already squanders an economic legacy built by generations through grit, smarts, and sacrifice.

Biden’s twin geopolitical failures overseas – the botched Afghanistan exit and this new weaponization of money over Ukraine – jeopardize the status of our currency and will soon bring much more untold pain to everyday American citizens, particularly those of modest means.

Americans understandably already feel that the Dollars in their accounts have been devalued. Right now, Real Wages descend in a tailspin in our land, as incomes cannot keep pace with soaring prices due to Biden.

Inflation, by all measures, already surges at a four decade record clip, from Apartment Rents to Gasoline. The hard-earned Dollars of working-class citizens simply buy less. A lot less. Soon, that loss of confidence in America’s Greenback will manifest itself relative to other countries, as well.


----------



## herb749

Wait until they start raising interest rates .


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Threatens Texas Over Trans Kids: ‘HHS Will Take Immediate Action If Needed’​

“This is government overreach at its worst,” Biden said in a statement. “Like so many anti-transgender attacks proliferating in states across the country, the Governor’s actions callously threaten to harm children and their families just to score political points.

“These actions are terrifying many families in Texas and beyond,” he added. “And they must stop.”

Becerra promised that HHS is “committed to protecting young Americans who are targeted because of their sexual orientation or gender identity” and said that he has directed HHS to “evaluate the tools at our disposal to protect trans and gender diverse youth in Texas.”

Harnessing the phrase “gender affirming medical care,” a phrase which activists and liberal media use to describe sex change surgery or gender transition surgery, Becerra promised that “HHS will take immediate action if needed” to protect transgender youth.


----------



## GURPS

How Many Meatpacking Companies Should There Be?​

The bit about meatpacking was not in his prepared remarks as provided by the White House, but during the speech, Biden said:



> Small businesses and family farmers and ranchers — I need not tell some of my Republican friends from those states. Guess what? You got four basic meatpacking facilities. That’s it. You play with them or you don’t get to play at all, and you pay a hell of a lot more, a hell of a lot more because there’s only four.



Given Biden’s incoherence, it’s up to us to make some assumptions about what he meant here. He most likely meant to say there are four major meatpacking companies, not facilities. And given he said four, he probably means beef specifically, not meat in general. The four major beef companies in the U.S. are Tyson, Cargill, National Beef, and JBS. If you branch out into other meats, companies such as Smithfield, Hormel, and Perdue are big players as well.

The Big Four beef companies are responsible for about 70 percent of total U.S. beef production. The reason for the consolidation is economies of scale. Larger facilities are able to slaughter more cattle at lower cost than smaller facilities.

More consolidation means fewer options for farmers, however, and they may have no choice but to accept prices for their meat that they deem too low. More meat used to be priced through public auction, which allowed for greater transparency and gave farmers more power. Now, more meat is priced through exclusive contracts, with terms set by the processing companies that farmers then take or leave.


----------



## GURPS

“My principal concern with Ms. Sohn is that she has expressed a significant willingness to use government power against political enemies, and to use government power as a tool of censorship. And I think the FCC is a particularly dangerous place for a partisan who is willing to try to muzzle those with whom she disagrees.” Sohn has a history of attacks against Fox News, and posted tweets appearing to call for the censorship of both Fox News and Sinclair Media. She was asked about these and other controversial tweets during her confirmation hearing but claimed they would not impact her behavior as a policymaker.






“There was a time when there were Democrats willing to speak out in defense of free speech,” Cruz continued. “That time seems to have passed. I think that is unfortunate. I hope that at least some in the Democratic caucus continue to value free speech and don’t want to see government power abused, don’t want to see, in a subsequent Republican administration, a Republican on the FCC silencing Democrat voices. That would be equally inappropriate. It’s not the role of government to silence voices with which they disagree, and for those of us who have served some time in this body, we’ve all learned and seen firsthand, the shoe is on the other foot, and one party may have a majority at one point, one party may have the White House at one point, but with the progression of time, the positions are changed.”










						Cruz Sounds Alarm On Biden FCC Nominee: ‘Dangerous Place For A Partisan’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Gee, What Could Putin Possibly Have on Biden That Would Make Joe Keep Buying Russian Oil?​


Biden is also sending, depending on your source, roughly $74 million to Russia EVERY DAY for oil.

Why hit Putin with sanctions if you’re handing him mad stacks for oil? Something is up. Biden _could_ open the Keystone XL pipeline. He _could_ “drill, baby, drill” in the States and tap into what might be billions of barrels of oil, but White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki refers to that idea as a “misdiagnosis.”

So instead, Biden is helping to pay for Putin’s war.

I remember thinking it was weird that Biden’s first move on his first day in the White House was to kill the Keystone XL pipeline. Are the tree-huggers really the first people he needed to kowtow to? Or was Mr. “10% for the big guy” cutting into our ability to produce oil so we would buy 24% more from Russia to cover his son Hunter’s tracks?

Joe and Hunter have some ‘splainin’ to do.

A 2020 Senate committee report stated the following:


Elena Baturina, the richest woman in Russia and widow of a former Moscow mayor, sent Hunter Biden $3.5 million for his investment firm, Rosemont Seneca Partners. The report found no reason for the payments.
There was “potential criminal activity relating to transactions among and between Hunter Biden, his family, and his associates with Ukrainian, Russian, Kazakh and Chinese nationals.”
“Records also note that some of these transactions are linked to what ‘appears to be an Eastern European prostitution or human trafficking ring.'”


----------



## GURPS

Buying Oil From Terrorists 'On the Table'​


----------



## GURPS

Biden White House on the Verge of Making Disastrous Move with Kamala Harris​





And we’re going to send this walking dumpster fire to Warsaw? Are we nuts? She’s as radioactive as Chernobyl, but maybe 76th time’s the charm. 

Also, let’s just be frank here. Biden can’t go on this trip because _he can’t do it_. He’s too old, slow, and stupid. He might fall down the stairs for all to see. He could have a diarrhea of the mouth incident in front of the foreign press there, which could lead to missiles being launched. He already struggles with the softball questions from the White House press corps here.


----------



## glhs837

Well, they seem intent on setting the gold standard. Dont see how we hire anyone close to them in sheer incompetence


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Well, they seem intent on setting the gold standard. Dont see how we hire anyone close to them in sheer incompetence


Both of them are so far out of their depth it’s not funny.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> Both of them are so far out of their depth it’s not funny.



crap like this is exactly why the kids coined the phrase "I cant even". I mean you look at it, you open your mouth to comment, and you just toss up a hand........


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden White House on the Verge of Making Disastrous Move with Kamala Harris​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we’re going to send this walking dumpster fire to Warsaw? Are we nuts? She’s as radioactive as Chernobyl, but maybe 76th time’s the charm.
> 
> Also, let’s just be frank here. Biden can’t go on this trip because _he can’t do it_. He’s too old, slow, and stupid. He might fall down the stairs for all to see. He could have a diarrhea of the mouth incident in front of the foreign press there, which could lead to missiles being launched. He already struggles with the softball questions from the White House press corps here.





They are sending her to the Polish border .?


----------



## kwillia

herb749 said:


> They are sending her to the Polish border .?


Maybe she’ll find herself two wild and crazy guys!


----------



## glhs837

(Deep inside the Kremlin) 

"Vlad, their number two will be right across the border, our Spetnatz could grab her"
"Nyet, Vasily, she does more for us just being where she is..... "


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> (Deep inside the Kremlin)
> 
> "Vlad, their number two will be right across the border, our Spetnatz could grab her"
> "Nyet, Vasily, she does more for us just being where she is..... "


#2 is a perfect description.


----------



## spr1975wshs

kwillia said:


> Maybe she’ll find herself two wild and crazy guys!


Actually the Festrunk brothers were from Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Hijinx

* a White House official said Harris has been “deeply involved in the administration's engagement with allies and partners.”*

There you are. And you wonder why it's so fugged up.


----------



## GURPS

Iran Plots To Assassinate Ex-Trump Official, Biden Admin Resisting Public Indictments Due To Iran Deal Hopes: Report​


Democrat President Joe Biden’s Department of Justice “possesses indictable evidence against the Iranians but … Biden administration officials are resisting publicly indicting the men for fear that it could derail their drive for a nuclear deal with Iran, currently nearing completion in negotiations in Vienna, Austria,” the Washington Examiner reported. “It is possible but unlikely that there are sealed indictments against the men, but the DOJ source said the seriousness of the conspiracy and the evidence warranted public indictment without delay. Sealed indictments would be unusual and probably unnecessary in this case, as they are usually used to prevent the target evading justice.”

The report said that the Iranian military was involved in “significant … reconnaissance activity” in the alleged plot, which involved an effort to recruit an assassin on U.S. soil.

The report said that similar threats have been made against former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and other Trump officials who worked on Iran. The report said that threats against Bolton and Pompeo “are continuing, specific, and highly credible.”


----------



## Hijinx

Why are we dealing with Iran?
Why are we sending American dollars to foreign countries to buy oil when we have all we need right here if Biden would stop his crazed Green Bullshit.


----------



## GURPS

Biden On Historic Gas Prices: ‘I Can’t Do Much Right Now. Russia’s Responsible.’​




Notable responses included:


*Rep. Byron Donalds (R-FL)*: “Did Biden seriously say he ‘can’t do much right now’ to solve the skyrocketing gas prices?!? Putin has 99 problems but causing American gas prices to rise is NOT one of them. Biden needs to stop the gaslighting and roll back EVERY one of his destructive energy policies.”
*Rep. Ronny Jackson (R-TX)*: “Texans will NOT be fooled by Joe Biden’s LIES! He could increase American energy production here at home to curb gas prices. Instead, he’s pandering to a Venezuelan dictator to increase their oil production. WHY is he blocking energy production in places like Texas? Go home, Joe!”
*Sen. Roger Marshall (R-KS)*: “You could begin by unleashing America’s energy production. An announcement to restart the Keystone XL Pipeline would drop the price of oil tomorrow.”
*Chris Barron*, political strategist: “He’s the f***ing President and his answer is he cant do much about it. I have an idea sparky, how about go back to your basement and give the Presidency to someone who can do something about it. What a total joke of a President. Worst ever.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden's Handlers Want Skyrocketing Gas Prices. The EPA Just Revealed Why.​

It was a real “Let Them Eat Cake” moment for Secretary Pete, but there is a method to his madness: the administration isn’t just out of touch, it is actively trying to use this crisis to impose its green agenda. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) chief Michael Regan confirmed that on Monday.

The Sacramento Bee reported that Regan was at the White House, along with Buttigieg and alleged Vice President Kamala Harris, to announce “proposed limits on new buses and large trucks to curb some of their greenhouse gas emissions by up to 90% in the next decade.” In the course of his remarks, Regan boasted, “We’re pressing the accelerator to reach a zero-emissions future sooner than most people thought.”

Nothing presses the accelerator to reach a zero-emissions future more effectively than gas prices rising so high that driving a carbon-emitting car is simply too expensive.




I'll counter for all the commenting about Keystone ... 

Green Technologies will also require a LONG Build out period as well Auto Manufactures could not build EVs fast enough if Biden suddenly decided to subsidise the 60K price tag for a Tesla to get Americans to replace their FF Cars let along the power grid upgrades required to charge all the new EV.

NO this is all a pie in the sky fantasy ....


----------



## GURPS

The Atlantic: President Biden ‘answered the 3 a.m. call,’ is doing a bang-up job with the Ukraine crisis​
At first, we’d thought this was a Jen Rubin column for the Washington Post — it certainly sounds like one. The Atlantic’s Franklin Foer is bound to get the coveted Ron Klain retweet for this one, in which he claims President Joe Biden is handling the Ukraine crisis better than any other president could. We’ve already had Lincoln Project advisor Stuart Stevens saying that this is a moment Biden “has prepared for his entire life.”

We’re not quite getting it. As soon as he took office, Biden handed the Russians the Nord Stream II pipeline. And he delayed sanctioning Russian oil imports until the Republicans tricked him into doing it. But Foer says we need to give Biden credit where credit is due; after all, he’s sort of stayed out of it and let France and Germany take the heat.






Seriously, Biden gets credit for doing nothing:



> Joe Biden hasn’t received the full credit he deserves for his statecraft during this crisis, because he has pursued a policy of self-effacement. Rather than touting his accomplishments in mobilizing a unified global response to the invasion, he has portrayed the stringent sanctions as the triumph of an alliance. By carefully limiting his own public role—and letting France’s Emmanuel Macron and Germany’s Olaf Scholz take turns as the lead faces of NATO—he has left Vladimir Putin with little opportunity to portray the conflict as a standoff with the United States, a narrative that the Russian leader would clearly prefer. He’s shown how to wield American leadership in the face of deep European ambivalence about its exercise.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## glhs837

Jesus. So his sheer inability to actually do anything is a feature, not a bug?

WOW!

(waveshandsinair)

WOW!

"mobilized a unifed response"

"let others stand in front in self effacment"

"SAVING THE ****ING WORLD!!!!!"

Holy freaking hell. You have to admire the machines chutzpah, if I may borrow a word. But I'm sure its okay to steal from Jewish culture. Instead of just ignoring the fact that Joes got no clothes, they have decided he's the best dressed man ever.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Jesus. So his sheer inability to actually do anything is a feature, not a bug?
> 
> WOW!
> 
> (waveshandsinair)
> 
> WOW!
> 
> "mobilized a unifed response"
> 
> "let others stand in front in self effacment"
> 
> "SAVING THE ****ING WORLD!!!!!"
> 
> Holy freaking hell. You have to admire the machines chutzpah, if I may borrow a word. But I'm sure its okay to steal from Jewish culture. Instead of just ignoring the fact that Joes got no clothes, they have decided he's the best dressed man ever.


Hopefully sanity comes to power one day and those people, and their descendants, get sterilized.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden is crazy, but worse. He thinks we are too.
We would have to be crazy to believe anything he says.
Not much we can do in Russia maybe ,but we could sure stop the gas crisis.

Perhaps when  gas and food prices reach some sort of peak the American people will raise such a howl it will bring down this fake Government the democrats cheated to give us. Look for long fuel lines shortly and food lines too. It's coming as sure as tomorrow.

All because Democrats want to make themselves rich pushing "green".
All of this talk of the world destroying itself if we don't go green is horse sh*t.
We could be as green as an Irishmen's shirt on St. Patty's day and China would still be putting out emissions making products to sell us and still building coal plants to provide cheap energy.


----------



## Hijinx

The only reason the C-sucker stopped buying Russian oil is the polls told him to do it. 
Who does he think he is  shitting?  Wait : I know the got damned fools who voted for him.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden's Handlers Want Skyrocketing Gas Prices. The EPA Just Revealed Why.​
> 
> It was a real “Let Them Eat Cake” moment for Secretary Pete, but there is a method to his madness: the administration isn’t just out of touch, it is actively trying to use this crisis to impose its green agenda. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) chief Michael Regan confirmed that on Monday.
> 
> The Sacramento Bee reported that Regan was at the White House, along with Buttigieg and alleged Vice President Kamala Harris, to announce “proposed limits on new buses and large trucks to curb some of their greenhouse gas emissions by up to 90% in the next decade.” In the course of his remarks, Regan boasted, “We’re pressing the accelerator to reach a zero-emissions future sooner than most people thought.”
> 
> Nothing presses the accelerator to reach a zero-emissions future more effectively than gas prices rising so high that driving a carbon-emitting car is simply too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll counter for all the commenting about Keystone ...
> 
> Green Technologies will also require a LONG Build out period as well Auto Manufactures could not build EVs fast enough if Biden suddenly decided to subsidise the 60K price tag for a Tesla to get Americans to replace their FF Cars let along the power grid upgrades required to charge all the new EV.
> 
> NO this is all a pie in the sky fantasy ....




Whatever subsidy there is now ($7000.00 I believe ) doesn't come off the cost right away, its a tax break.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> The only reason the C-sucker stopped buying Russian oil is the polls told him to do it.
> Who does he think he is  shitting?  Wait : I know the got damned fools who voted for him.



He heard the voices saying it and tested the winds.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Now Blames Putin For Record-Setting Inflation; Obama’s Car Czar, Others Say, ‘Not So Fast’​


“At the same time, today’s inflation report is a reminder that Americans’ budgets are being stretched by price increases and families are starting to feel the impacts of Putin’s price hike,” Biden said in a statement. “A large contributor to inflation this month was an increase in gas and energy prices as markets reacted to Putin’s aggressive actions.”

“As I have said from the start, there will be costs at home as we impose crippling sanctions in response to Putin’s unprovoked war, but Americans can know this: the costs we are imposing on Putin and his cronies are far more devastating than the costs we are facing,” Biden attempted to reassure Americans.

A keen observer would note that inflation had been going up since _before _sanctions were put in place. In response, Rattner tweeted, “Well, no. These are Feb #’s and only include small Russia effect. This is Biden’s inflation and he needs to own it.”


----------



## GURPS

TSA Extends Mask Mandate For Planes, Paul Promises To Force A Vote Ending Mandates​





“Since March 2020, unelected bureaucrats have incessantly declared that we should ‘follow the science,'” he said in a statement at the time. “But the same bureaucrats continue to defy science by imposing an ineffective and restrictive mask mandate for individuals traveling on public transit and airplanes.”

“As the entire world is learning to live with COVID, the federal government still uses fear mongering to stubbornly perpetuate its mandates, rather than giving clear-eyed, rational advice on how to best protect yourself from illness,” he added. “That is why I am forcing a vote to repeal travel mask mandates on public transportation and put a stop to this anti-science, nanny state requirement.”


----------



## herb749

Its going to cost too much to fly with costs going up over fuel.


----------



## GURPS

Biden took credit for dip in gas prices, now sheds responsibility during spike​

President Biden and White House officials were quick to claim credit for a dip in gas prices in December, but now that gas prices are soaring to record-high levels, the administration is disclaiming responsibility. 

Biden said on Dec. 21, 2021 that he "was able to bring [gas prices] down 12 cents a gallon,"adding they "will come down more, I believe." 

At the time, gas prices hovered around $3.30 a gallon (which was still nearly a dollar higher than when Biden took office), according to data from GasBuddy.   

Just days before that, White House officials had circulated a memo among reporters touting the president's "aggressive actions" to combat price increases, which they linked to a 10-cent drop in gas prices.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Complains That White House Staff Keep Draping Flags Over Him Every Time He Naps




WASHINGTON, D.C—According to sources, President Joe Biden has been complaining that his staff keeps draping flags over him whenever he naps, apparently mistaking him for a dead person.

"Hey folks, I'm not dead! I'm just resting my eyes a little! Know the difference, Jack!" said a frustrated Biden. "Whenever I'm napping, just bring your ear really close to my nose and you'll hear me breathing. I might even wake up and sniff ya! Come on, man!" 

According to anonymous staffers, people often stumble upon Biden as he's napping on a couch or in the middle of the hall, and mistakenly think they've happened upon a body. "It's the decent thing to do when you see the corpse of a president, to show it honor by draping the stars and strips over it," said one staffer. "It's an honest mistake."











						Biden Complains That White House Staff Keep Draping Flags Over Him Every Time He Naps
					

WASHINGTON, D.C—According to sources, President Joe Biden has been complaining that his staff keeps draping flags over him whenever he naps, apparently mistaking him for a dead person.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Stickers blast Biden at gas pumps​

Decals of a finger-pointing President Biden, with the words "I did that!" in big, bold print, have been appearing on fuel pumps across the country — including New York City — as gasoline prices skyrocket.

"I just know everything he’s been doing since he took office has been going downhill. Bring Trump back," said Harold Frost, 29, of the Upper West Side. "My car has been parked the whole week because of this. I took the train, but it’s dangerous now on the train. You gotta be careful."


----------



## Hijinx

Soon these stickers will appear on the meat counters of grocery stores.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Stickers blast Biden at gas pumps​
> 
> Decals of a finger-pointing President Biden, with the words "I did that!" in big, bold print, have been appearing on fuel pumps across the country — including New York City — as gasoline prices skyrocket.
> 
> "I just know everything he’s been doing since he took office has been going downhill. Bring Trump back," said Harold Frost, 29, of the Upper West Side. "My car has been parked the whole week because of this. I took the train, but it’s dangerous now on the train. You gotta be careful."



I've seen parts of those removed for over 6 months now. Not sure if its the business employees trying to remove them or Biden voters.


----------



## Sneakers

They need to be made with a hardening glue so they can't be peeled off.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden signs order to promote pay equality for employees of federal contractors​
President Joe Biden Tuesday signed an executive order to promote efforts to achieve pay equality and pay equity for employees of federal contractors. 

The order encourages the government to consider banning federal contractors from seeking information about job applicants' prior salary history, the Associated Press reported.

Biden was joined by first lady Jill Biden at the East Room of the White House around 5:45 p.m. Tuesday for an event marking National Equal Pay Day and to celebrate Women's History Month. Vice President Kamala Harris chose not to attend because her husband, Douglas Emhoff, contracted COVID-19 recently, Biden said. 

Biden said his administration is expanding access to good-paying jobs and providing lower costs for child care and senior care, so women can get back to work and provide their families with economic security.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden signs order to promote pay equality for employees of federal contractors​
> President Joe Biden Tuesday signed an executive order to promote efforts to achieve pay equality and pay equity for employees of federal contractors.
> 
> The order encourages the government to consider banning federal contractors from seeking information about job applicants' prior salary history, the Associated Press reported.
> 
> Biden was joined by first lady Jill Biden at the East Room of the White House around 5:45 p.m. Tuesday for an event marking National Equal Pay Day and to celebrate Women's History Month. Vice President Kamala Harris chose not to attend because her husband, Douglas Emhoff, contracted COVID-19 recently, Biden said.
> 
> Biden said his administration is expanding access to good-paying jobs and providing lower costs for child care and senior care, so women can get back to work and provide their families with economic security.




How do you pay people more money and provide lower costs for child care. Don't they think the child care providers would also want more money .?


----------



## PrchJrkr

herb749 said:


> How do you pay people more money and provide lower costs for child care. Don't they think the child care providers would also want more money .?


That's just it. They don't reason like normal people. It's just like minimum wage hikes. They don't care about the ripple effect of what they propose.


----------



## herb749

PrchJrkr said:


> That's just it. They don't reason like normal people. It's just like minimum wage hikes. They don't care about the ripple effect of what they propose.




They will vote for who will give them more $$$ .


----------



## GURPS

Biden's oil blame game backfires​

President Biden blamed Russia for the big recent jump in gasoline prices, but it isn’t flying on Main Street, so now he’s placing blame with big U.S. energy companies. 

"Oil prices are decreasing, gas prices should too," the president tweeted. "Last time oil was $96 a barrel, gas was $3.62 a gallon. Now it's $4.31.  Oil and gas companies shouldn't pad their profits at the expense of hardworking Americans."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden's oil blame game backfires​
> 
> President Biden blamed Russia for the big recent jump in gasoline prices, but it isn’t flying on Main Street, so now he’s placing blame with big U.S. energy companies.
> 
> "Oil prices are decreasing, gas prices should too," the president tweeted. "Last time oil was $96 a barrel, gas was $3.62 a gallon. Now it's $4.31.  Oil and gas companies shouldn't pad their profits at the expense of hardworking Americans."





Oil prices are dropping because China is in a covid shutdown. Once its lifted their demand goes back up.


----------



## herb749

Also to add oil prices are speculation . The prices paid now take over a month to reach the pump.


----------



## TPD




----------



## GURPS

Biden Straight Up Ignores Reporters’ Questions, Calmly Shuffles Papers Instead​


----------



## herb749

Did the same people complaining about innocent women & children dying now also complain about the ones dying during Iraq & Afghanistan ?
In times of war civilians are also killed. If you don't want it to happen move them out of the cities and allow only military personnel . But then the country loses out on the propaganda of using citizens as pawns.


----------



## Kyle

Media: ‘Gas Prices Have Always Been Above $7 And We've Always Been At War With Russia’
U.S.

U.S.—Mainstream media outlets are reporting this week that gas prices have always exceeded $7.00 a gallon and that we've always been at war with Russia. Also, there's never been such a thing as COVID.

CNN's Anderson Cooper was fact-checked by Snopes after his nightly broadcast. He was given a rating of "Entirely True."

"Anderson Cooper, and all who agree with him, are correct," Snopes confirmed. "He has never reported an outright lie or spread misinformation."










						Media: ‘Gas Prices Have Always Been Above $7 And We've Always Been At War With Russia’
					

U.S.—Mainstream media outlets are reporting this week that gas prices have always exceeded $7.00 a gallon and that we've always been at war with Russia. Also, there's never been such a thing as COVID.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Loper

GURPS said:


> Biden signs order to promote pay equality for employees of federal contractors​Biden said his administration is expanding access to good-paying jobs and providing lower costs for child care and senior care,* so women can get back to work* and provide their families with economic security.


Provided you are a vaccinated woman!! Otherwise, No Job For You!


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Mull $100 Monthly 'Biden Bucks' Gas Stimulus Checks to Buy Your Vote​

The Democrats have hit upon a simple way to end inflation. Why not give every American a $100 check every month to offset the inflation that their policies caused in the first place?

Better yet, Congress could give kids another $100 a month so that a family of three or four would be eligible for up to $300 a month in “Biden Bucks.”

Of course, what all that deficit spending will do to the inflation rate can only be guessed at. But when you have the power to print cash, it doesn’t matter, does it? If inflation gets too bad, you can always print up more “Biden Bucks.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden Donor Awarded White House Post, Millions in Fed Contracts​

Biden in September of last year placed close confidant Joe Kiani, the founder and CEO of the medical technology company Masimo Corporation, on the influential President's Council of Advisors on Science and Technology. Kiani's company, which manufactures various medical devices, has received almost $3 million in federal government contracts since Biden took office in 2021. Its contracts include funding from the Department of Defense and Department of Health and Human Services.

The council, according to its website, "advises the president on matters involving science, technology, education, and innovation policy" and "provides the president with scientific and technical information that is needed to inform public policy."

The new post and contracts were awarded just a few years after Kiani emerged as one of Biden's biggest benefactors. In 2017, the Masimo Foundation donated at least $1 million to the Biden Foundation, on top of up to $500,000 from Kiani and his wife, according to donations that were disclosed by the foundation. During the 2020 campaign, Kiani bundled more than $1 million for Biden and hosted in-person and virtual fundraisers for him. Kiani also gave $750,000 to the pro-Biden super PAC Unite the Country, and his foundation gave another $1 million for Biden's inaugural committee.


----------



## GURPS

'You're playing a game with me'​

“Let’s get something straight ... I did not say that in fact the sanctions would deter him," Biden said at a press conference from Brussels, where he is meeting with NATO leaders.

*"Sanctions never deter — you keep talking about that — sanctions never deter. *The maintenance of sanctions, the maintenance of sanctions, the increasing the pain and the demonstration, why I asked for this NATO meeting today, is to be sure that after a month, we will sustain what we’re doing not just next month, the following month, but for the remainder of this entire year, that’s what will stop him,” the president said, raising his voice.

Asked if he believes NATO's latest actions on Thursday will lead Russia to change course, Biden said, “That’s not what I said. You’re playing a game with me.”

“The answer’s no,” he added.


----------



## GURPS

Sounds like a good time to STOP paying Farmers NOT to Grow food


----------



## GURPS

Biden says one of his main goals is making sure Dems keep control of the House & Senate​


President Biden’s press conference in Brussels, Belgium today contained some real, er, interesting moments:

–Biden angrily told a reporter that his administration has never claimed that sanctions would “deter” Vladimir Putin (Narrator: They have).


–The thoroughly debunked “very fine people” lie made another appearance as Biden couldn’t help but take another swipe at Trump.

–Biden also assured everybody that he’s “been dealing with foreign policy for longer than anybody that’s involved in this process right now.”
Also it was fairly obvious that nobody in the White House has shared any polling with Biden, because the president seems to remain fairly confident there’s a chance the Democrats will retain the House and Senate after the November midterms:


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden said he thought Russia should be removed from the G-20, and that the U.S. was going to have 100,000 Ukrainian refugees come to the U.S., and would work to ease the suffering of those who made it across the border to Poland.

“I plan on attempting to see those folks,” Biden said about 12:40 on the video below. “As well as I hope I’m going to be able to see…oh, I guess I’m not supposed to say where I’m going, am I? I hope I get to see…a lot of people”

No, Joe, you’re not supposed to say that. Can I facepalm now? Did he just reveal what he was about to do? Are they really so desperate to paint him as a winner, that his administration would put him in a dangerous situation? And why is he talking about such things in advance? I just can’t with this guy anymore; he could be endangering himself.













						Biden Loses It, Snaps at a Reporter in Brussels, May Have Just Leaked Critical Information
					

No, Joe, you're not supposed to say that.




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

“I came to congratulate a man who just got re-elected without opposition. I dream of that someday!” Biden declared as he greeted Michel. AS RNC Research notes, imagine if President Donald Trump had said that? We’d be having 24/7, CNN coverage about what a fascist he is, and how this is a danger to democracy that we must address with yet another, waste of time impeachment to try to incapacitate him.









						Biden Just Spoke Like the Authoritarian Wannabe He Is
					

Imagine if Trump said this, they'd be ready to impeach him again...




					redstate.com


----------



## herb749

Where did this 100,000 refugees come from .?


----------



## RoseRed

Elected like Biden was?


----------



## GURPS

Hundreds of millions in COVID-19 relief dollars diverted to mitigate Biden border crisis​

This week's Golden Horseshoe is awarded to the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) for diverting hundreds of millions of dollars in COVID relief funds to care for unaccompanied alien children (UAC) crossing the southern border.

As the White House and Democrats were pushing this week for more COVID spending, Just The News found numerous examples from the government spending site USAspending.gov of COVID funding being steered toward mitigating the effects of the Biden administration's border crisis.

HHS outlayed $129.2 million in COVID-19 relief funds, for example, under a $635.6 million contract with San Antonio-based Family Endeavors, Inc. to care for unaccompanied children.

"The purpose of this order is to award emergency intake site and wrap around care services in support of the [Office of Refugee Resettlement] unaccompanied children's program" at a facility in Pecos, Texas, according to the contract description.


----------



## GURPS

Biden quickly rehired senior officials fired by Trump for alleged security, financial lapses​

The Biden administration quickly rehired senior officials fired for serious security and financial lapses in the waning days of the Trump administration, according to documents reviewed by Just the News.

The U.S. Agency for Global Media, home to the Voice of America and funder of nonprofit broadcasters targeting Europe, Asia and the Middle East, also rehired an official who resigned shortly before his investigation was complete.

The media portrayed them as whistleblowers protecting journalistic integrity from political appointees who wanted to dictate their coverage. Official summaries of their investigations by an outside law firm, recently entered into the Congressional Record, complicate that narrative.

Many alleged violations were related to the agency's continued performance of background investigations on workers — often foreign nationals — for several years after it lost its "delegated authority" from the Office of Personnel Management (OPM).


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Comment That Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power’ Triggers Shock: ‘He Did Call for Regime Change’​

A White House official later retracted those comments, clarifying that the president was not suggesting a regime change or overthrow of Russia. “The president’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region. He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change,” the official said in an email to The Hill.

President Biden’s comments “caught a lot of people off guard,” and “raised questions” about whether there’s been a change to U.S. policy toward “removing President Putin from office,” Josh Lederman of MSNBC reacted.

Fox News’ Eric Shawn later asked on air, “Do you think in that speech that the president was calling for regime change, basically signaling the Russians and the oligarchs to push Putin out?”

Fox contributor Rebecca Grant responded to Shawn, “That was a stunning remark by Biden. I think that’s unprecedented in U.S-Russian diplomatic history. That puts U.S.-Russo relations in the deep freeze. It was a huge and stunning revelation.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden to propose minimum tax on billionaires in budget​

“President Biden is a capitalist and believes that anyone should be able to become a millionaire or a billionaire,” reads the fact sheet describing the tax proposal. “He also believes that it is wrong for America to have a tax code that results in America’s wealthiest households paying a lower tax rate than working families.” 

The White House estimates that the minimum tax, which was first reported Saturday by The Washington Post, would reduce the deficit by roughly $360 billion over the next 10 years.  

The new proposal would require wealthy households to pay 20 percent in taxes on their “full income,” including standard taxable income *as well as unrealized income like gains from stocks. *

Such a proposal would need to be passed by Congress. 





Billionaires with an Army of Tax Accounts and Lawyers are going to sit still and allow the Gov to tax them

many of them have a modes salary and are only ' worth ' billions on paper for the value of held stock / stock options


Biden does not understand the definition of ' income '


----------



## GURPS

Biden goes after billionaires: President plans to unveil a new 20% 'minimum tax' on 700 super-rich Americans that could see Elon Musk paying up to $24b year on his 'unrealized gains from stock value' (while Jeff Bezos ONLY coughs up $900m)​

if the Gov starts taxing unrealized stock values ... watch the stock market crash as there is a huge sell off, driving the stock prices down


----------



## GURPS

“A dictator, bent on rebuilding an empire, will never erase the people’s love for liberty,” Biden said on Saturday at the Royal Castle in Warsaw. “Ukraine will never be a victory for Russia, for free people refuse to live in a world of hopelessness and darkness. For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power.”











						White House Rushes To Clean Up Disastrous Remarks Biden Made About Putin During Speech | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Extremists Launch Attack Against Saudi Oil Facilities. Biden Removed Them From Terrorist List.​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden’s Comment That Putin ‘Cannot Remain in Power’ Triggers Shock: ‘He Did Call for Regime Change’​
> 
> A White House official later retracted those comments, clarifying that the president was not suggesting a regime change or overthrow of Russia. “The president’s point was that Putin cannot be allowed to exercise power over his neighbors or the region. He was not discussing Putin’s power in Russia, or regime change,” the official said in an email to The Hill.
> 
> President Biden’s comments “caught a lot of people off guard,” and “raised questions” about whether there’s been a change to U.S. policy toward “removing President Putin from office,” Josh Lederman of MSNBC reacted.
> 
> Fox News’ Eric Shawn later asked on air, “Do you think in that speech that the president was calling for regime change, basically signaling the Russians and the oligarchs to push Putin out?”
> 
> Fox contributor Rebecca Grant responded to Shawn, “That was a stunning remark by Biden. I think that’s unprecedented in U.S-Russian diplomatic history. That puts U.S.-Russo relations in the deep freeze. It was a huge and stunning revelation.”


It's pretty bad when the White House has to retract comments made in a speech written by the White House.


----------



## Hijinx

U.S. weakness and a senile, addled President are causing world wide problems.
Amazing what a crooked election can cause.


----------



## GURPS

How Biden Raised Gas Prices Without Anyone Noticing​

*U.S. pump prices have surged throughout President Joe Biden’s tenure in office, even as Democrats continue to blame the spike on Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and Big Oil companies.*
*The average price of gasoline nationwide increased a whopping 48.4% between Biden’s January 2021 inauguration and Feb. 21, three days before Russian President Vladimir Putin invaded Ukraine.*
*“We haven’t had a federal lease sale in North Dakota in over a year,” Republican North Dakota Rep. Kelly Armstrong, a member of the House Energy and Commerce Energy Subcommittee, told the Daily Caller News Foundation in an interview. “These are real things — that you are sending signals, not just to energy companies, but also to Wall Street.”*


While Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has destabilized global energy markets, causing an historic supply crunch, high gasoline prices have been the norm throughout Biden’s first 14 months, federal data showed. Experts have blamed the high prices on the administration’s energy and climate policies disincentivizing domestic fossil fuel production.

[clip]

Among Biden’s first actions as president was to revoke the Keystone XL pipeline’s federal permit, which would have transported more crude oil into the U.S. from Canada. The administration also abandoned the Willow Project, a significant oil and gas project in Alaska approved by the Trump administration that would have produced 100,000 barrels of oil per day.

After a federal judge ordered the Biden administration to halt its attempted ban on new federal land drilling leases, the Department of the Interior has dragged its feet and defied multiple court-ordered deadlines to restart the program. The Interior Department also chose not to appeal a recent ruling that prohibited an offshore drilling lease in the Gulf of Mexico the agency facilitated in the fall.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> How Biden Raised Gas Prices Without Anyone Noticing​


Oh!! We noticed all right.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Oh!! We noticed all right.




Democrats only noticed when they could blame Russia.


----------



## GURPS

We knew that Biden didn’t have what it takes to be commander-in-chief, and in one week, he managed to make three very serious gaffes.

First, Biden said that NATO would “respond in kind” to a chemical weapons attack by Russia on Ukraine—effectively implying that NATO would use chemical weapons on Russia.

“If chemical weapons were used in Ukraine, would that trigger a military response from NATO?” Cecilia Vega of ABC News asked Biden.

“It would trigger a response in kind,” he replied.

Next, he told American troops that they were going to Ukraine.

“And you’re gonna see when you’re there, suh- suh- some of you have been there, you’re gonna see, you’re gonna see women, young people standin’, standin’ in the middle, in the front of a damn tank, just sayin’ ‘I’m not leavin’. I’m holdin’ my ground.’ They’re incredible.”
Lastly, on Saturday, Biden called for regime change in Russia.

“For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” he said about Vladimir Putin.

Any one of these blunders would be incredibly serious on its own. But, three such gaffes in the same week—which forced some serious clean-up by the White House—is a severe problem.

Biden should know that. Multiple times on the campaign, he pointed out just how powerful the words of a president are.
“The words of a president matter,” he said. “They can move markets. They can send our brave men and women to war. They can bring peace.”
Biden’s consequential gaffes have become serious enough that we really need to have a serious conversation about invoking the 25th Amendment.










						Is It Time to Invoke the 25th Amendment?
					

Conservatives have warned since the 2020 election that Biden wasn’t mentally fit to handle the presidency. The evidence was plainly visible, from past footage of his mental lapses to the plethor...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> We knew that Biden didn’t have what it takes to be commander-in-chief, and in one week, he managed to make three very serious gaffes.
> 
> First, Biden said that NATO would “respond in kind” to a chemical weapons attack by Russia on Ukraine—effectively implying that NATO would use chemical weapons on Russia.
> 
> “If chemical weapons were used in Ukraine, would that trigger a military response from NATO?” Cecilia Vega of ABC News asked Biden.
> 
> “It would trigger a response in kind,” he replied.
> 
> Next, he told American troops that they were going to Ukraine.
> 
> “And you’re gonna see when you’re there, suh- suh- some of you have been there, you’re gonna see, you’re gonna see women, young people standin’, standin’ in the middle, in the front of a damn tank, just sayin’ ‘I’m not leavin’. I’m holdin’ my ground.’ They’re incredible.”
> Lastly, on Saturday, Biden called for regime change in Russia.
> 
> “For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” he said about Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Any one of these blunders would be incredibly serious on its own. But, three such gaffes in the same week—which forced some serious clean-up by the White House—is a severe problem.
> 
> Biden should know that. Multiple times on the campaign, he pointed out just how powerful the words of a president are.
> “The words of a president matter,” he said. “They can move markets. They can send our brave men and women to war. They can bring peace.”
> Biden’s consequential gaffes have become serious enough that we really need to have a serious conversation about invoking the 25th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is It Time to Invoke the 25th Amendment?
> 
> 
> Conservatives have warned since the 2020 election that Biden wasn’t mentally fit to handle the presidency. The evidence was plainly visible, from past footage of his mental lapses to the plethor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com


That f&ing Vegetable just turned the narrative in Putin’s favor with his “regime change” gaffe. 

Before, this was a clear-cut aggression of a big country against a sovereign neighbor, and people do love their “David vs. Goliath” stories.  

Even most Russians were mumbling “why did we get into this quagmire, we should have just quietly continued trading commodities and grow our industry and quality of life”.  Russian army was badly humiliated by prickly Ukrainians, and Russians did not want to be smeared with the “incompetent corrupt losers” label.  

No nation, as much as they hate their leaders, wants to be told by others that their leaders suck.  This dumb-a$$ sound bite will be compared to our American misadventure in Iraq, and will unite Russians behind that madman.  
Duma$$ vegetable.


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> Duma$$ vegetable.




I was talking to the misses .. 


Correct me if I am wrong,

 ... closing McDonald's [ and many other stupid actions ] is NOT going to make Russians dump Putin, its only going to piss off people, wtf are you picking on me, I didn't invade Ukraine ...

How many people really voted for Putin ?


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> I was talking to the misses ..
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong,
> 
> ... closing McDonald's [ and many other stupid actions ] is NOT going to make Russians dump Putin, its only going to piss off people, wtf are you picking on me, I didn't invade Ukraine ...
> 
> How many people really voted for Putin ?


Don’t know, but he was quite popular among normal people.  
Russians for some reason still hold on to their version of greatness during USSR — they might have been broke, starving and up to their neck in crap, but everyone was afraid of them, so that made it worth it.  
All those ridiculous pics of bare-chested PutiPut on a horse, with a rifle, did endear him to average Ivan — he’s a tough Man, showing everyone our greatness, blah blah. 

The absence of McD’s probably did nothing — it was a curiosity for fancy city folk anyways. 

Losses in Ukraine did a lot — that shattered the image of tough Russian army and its glorious leader.  Again, nobody wants to be associated with losers.  Probably a month or two more, and PutiPut would have been gone.
And now the Vegetable had to open his mouth and flip the script.  Almost like on purpose?


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> It's pretty bad when the White House has to retract comments made in a speech written by the White House.



Was listening to Bloomberg radio while driving the sons car. The commentator was trying to equate this adlibbed idiocy with "Tear down this wall."


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> Probably a month or two more, and PutiPut would have been gone.
> And now the Vegetable had to open his mouth and flip the script. Almost like on purpose?




Thanks for the insight Comrade


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> How many people really voted for Putin ?


I don't know--------------------how many actually voted for Biden.?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Says ‘Fiscal Responsibility’ Is One Of The Values Of His Enormous $5.8 Trillion Budget Proposal​


Biden has previously presented himself as a champion of fiscal responsibility, claiming that his budgets have reduced the federal budget deficit. “Last year… we reduced the deficit by 360 billion dollars,” Biden told House Democrats at the 2022 Issues Conference earlier this month. “We’re on track right now … to be the first president in history to lower the deficit by over 1 trillion dollars in one year,” he claimed. *But the Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget notes that the deficit is not declining because of anything Biden did, but because the $5 trillion in COVID-19 relief funds were disbursed in 2020 and 2021. The CRFB also notes that the downward trend will only continue in the short term, and deficits are expected to grow over the next decade.*


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s $5.8T budget proposal would be laughable — if it weren’t so alarming​
Team Biden, for example, brags about its “fiscal responsibility,” arguing that a plan to spend a jaw-dropping 32% more than just four years ago cuts the deficit in half. Umm, only because the prez spent so much in 2021.

That includes the Democrats’ $2 trillion COVID “stimulus package” when the economy needed no stimulus, and so fueled today’s rampant inflation. Plus the $1.2 trillion infrastructure bill, though not the _$5 trillion_ the prez wanted for the “Build Back Better” bill (which he still hopes to pass).

Fact is, this budget still leaves a whopping_ $1.3 trillion _in red ink, which will only further fuel inflation.

Biden’s supposed deficit-reduction also relies on crushing new taxes — raising corporate rates from 21% to 28%, for example. Plus a bid to set a minimum 20% tax on households worth more than $100 million that would hit income _and _unrealized gains on stocks and other assets. It’s likely unconstitutional, probably unworkable — and won’t pass, since at least two Democratic senators voiced opposition the last time the idea came up.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Bidenomics: a winter of blaming the non-compliant becomes a spring of blaming Putin​

2022 began with a projected “Winter of several illness and death” for the unvaccinated. This of course never really panned out, as working class people who took care of their health largely remained fine, because COVID is no more deadly than seasonal influenza. However, the Biden Administration insisted that they know what’s best for our collective health. And the government’s infamous OSHA mandate — which has since gone bust — led to misery for so many American families, forcing countless individuals to undergo another round of potentially dangerous experimental mRNA therapy in order to feed their families. And when “the measures” failed, they blamed the non-compliant.

The COVID Mania narrative, which was becoming immensely unpopular with a growing contingent of Americans, has been put on pause. Russia’s invasion of Ukraine created a perfect bogeyman for the Biden Administration, which has long blamed Russia for everything under the sun. 

So get ready for Putin’s gas price hikes, Putin’s inflation, and Putin’s food shortages. Unlike the adoption of the COVID narrative, however, Americans are not exactly convinced that Putin is responsible for our economic issues.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


>



He sure doesn't speak on behalf of me. What an idiot.


----------



## GURPS

Apologist press is ‘raving’ mad for Biden — but Americans say otherwise​

None of the apologists could top Daily Beast columnist David Rothkopf, who suggested Biden surpassed JFK’s “Ich bin ein berliner” speech and Ronald Reagan’s “Mr. Gorbachev tear down that wall” address. He found the remarks so stirring they reminded him of Winston Churchill’s remarkable “Iron Curtain” speech in Fulton, Mo., in 1946 that warned of the emerging Cold War with the Soviet Union. 

Rothkopf, while conceding the White House walk-back on regime change, still saw virtue in what he called a “moment of clarity from the plain-spoken president” that “elevated his speech. It made it clear that Biden’s passion was deeply felt and real.”

Apparently seeing such unexpected praise as too good to resist, the White House suddenly shifted gears overnight and grabbed it like a drowning man grabs a life raft. 

Now it, too, saw only virtue in Biden’s on-the-fly addition and the president on Monday made an appearance to defend the very remarks his aides had disavowed Saturday.


----------



## GURPS

White House clarifies that ‘only President Biden decides what President Biden is going to say’​






Well we know this from all the gaffes ... but this is also LYING to say Biden's speeches are not scripted


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Demonstrates Just How Much the WH Is Lying About Him​



The White House has now spent several days cleaning up after Joe Biden’s comments in Europe. Now, they’re having to clean up after the clean-up.


On Monday, Biden claimed that he hadn’t told the American troops that they were going to Ukraine. He claimed that he was talking about them “training” Ukrainians in Poland. That created a stir, because it sounded like Biden had just revealed that the U.S. was training Ukrainians in Poland, something they had previously denied. The White House then walked that back, saying he didn’t mean “training” (despite what he said) — that he meant interacting.


On Tuesday, White House Communications Director Kate Bedingfield responded when asked about it, but couldn’t explain why Biden now first talked about tanks — suggesting it was Ukraine — and then changed it to “training” Ukrainian troops.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Apologist press is ‘raving’ mad for Biden — but Americans say otherwise​
> 
> None of the apologists could top Daily Beast columnist David Rothkopf, who suggested Biden surpassed JFK’s “Ich bin ein berliner” speech and Ronald Reagan’s “Mr. Gorbachev tear down that wall” address. He found the remarks so stirring they reminded him of Winston Churchill’s remarkable “Iron Curtain” speech in Fulton, Mo., in 1946 that warned of the emerging Cold War with the Soviet Union.
> 
> Rothkopf, while conceding the White House walk-back on regime change, still saw virtue in what he called a “moment of clarity from the plain-spoken president” that “elevated his speech. It made it clear that Biden’s passion was deeply felt and real.”
> 
> Apparently seeing such unexpected praise as too good to resist, the White House suddenly shifted gears overnight and grabbed it like a drowning man grabs a life raft.
> 
> Now it, too, saw only virtue in Biden’s on-the-fly addition and the president on Monday made an appearance to defend the very remarks his aides had disavowed Saturday.




I was really thinking Biden would repeat Kennedy in Poland .


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Just to add that covid money that is being spent on everything but covid.


----------



## GURPS

‘Arsonist Taking Credit For Containing A Fire’​

“The president has touted his budget as fiscally responsible. It is not responsible,” Iowa Republican Senator Chuck Grassley said. “He attempts to take credit for cutting this year’s deficit by $1.3 trillion; that is mainly the product of pandemic-era spending coming to an end. In fact, most of this so-called ‘deficit reduction’ results from the president and the majority in Congress going on a $2 trillion liberal wish list spending spree, stoking the flames of inflation,” he continued, referring to Biden’s $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan. “So in the end, then, taking credit for deficit reduction resulting from discontinuation of irresponsible spending is comparable to an arsonist taking credit for containing a fire by refraining from dousing it with more gasoline.”

Pennsylvania Republican Senator Pat Toomey said the Biden administration’s claims were “flat-out false,” and agreed with Grassley that the deficit reductions were due to COVID spending. “The president’s budget message to Congress states: ‘Critically, my budget would also keep our nation on a sound fiscal course.’ Well, that’s just flat-out false. Our nation is not on a sound fiscal course. It hasn’t been for quite some time,” Toomey said. “It’s clear to me that the president’s budget would worsen our nation’s fiscal health.”

Toomey pointed out that Biden’s budget would increase the budget deficit by more than $14 trillion over 10 years, and public debt would balloon by trillions of dollars as well. He also pointed out, like Grassley, that Biden’s supposed deficit reduction was due entirely to trillions of dollars in “unprecedented [emergency] spending” for COVID relief no longer being included. He then lambasted the American Rescue Plan for making the 2021 deficit worse than it should have been, and for “[proving] to be a significant contributor” in driving inflation to a 40-year record high.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Gave Teachers Union ‘Unprecedented Access’ To Shape National COVID-19 Guidelines, Report Says​

Republican Reps. Steve Scalise (LA), the ranking member of the subcommittee, and James Comer (KY) released a joint statement ripping into the Biden administration over the extent of its collusion with the ATF.

“The facts are clear: Biden’s CDC overrode routine practice to allow a radical teachers union that donated millions of dollars to Democrat campaigns to bypass scientific norms and rewrite official agency guidance,” the statement says. “The damaging edits by union bosses effectively kept thousands of schools shuttered across the country, locking millions of children out of their classrooms. The Biden Administration abandoned medical science and replaced it with political science to reward one of their largest donors, harming millions of children in the process. They bypassed the science to put union bosses ahead of children.”

“Millions of Americans are still outraged at what these Washington Democrats put their children through, and all because union bosses demanded they keep schools closed longer,” they continued. “America’s children are suffering, academically and mentally, because of the Biden Administration enabled school closures. Republicans will not rest until we uncover all the facts and hold everyone accountable who was involved in holding back millions of children from having equal opportunity to achieve the American Dream.”


----------



## GURPS

The Timing of This Action from the Biden Administration on the Pandemic is a Real Head Sratcher​





Throughout his speech, Biden urged Congress to approve additional COVID relief funds:



> But if Congress fails to act, we won’t have the supply we need this fall to ensure that shots are available, free, easily accessible for all Americans.
> Even worse, if we need a different vaccine for the future to combat a new variant, we’re not going to have enough money to purchase it.  We cannot allow that to happen.
> Congress, we need to secure additional supply now.  Now.  We can’t wait until we find ourselves in the midst of another surge to act.  It’ll be too late.
> And we also need this — this funding to continue our efforts to vaccinate the world — commitments we made.  It’s critical to our ability to protect against new variants.  There’s no wall that you can build high enough to keep out a virus.
> Congress needs to act now, please.


----------



## GURPS

Biden's 'Billionaire Tax' Crashes and Burns on Takeoff​

Biden’s scheme to tax billionaires an extra pittance won’t lower the deficit. If there’s one thing we’ve discovered about increasing taxes, it’s that the promised increase in revenue usually falls a little short of predictions. Somehow, in this arms race between the taxman and the rich man’s accountant, the accountant always seems to come out ahead.


_The Hill:_



> Centrist Sen. Joe Manchin (D-W.Va.) on Tuesday shot down President Biden’s new plan to raise $360 billion in revenue by imposing a 20 percent minimum tax on billionaires, a proposal the president formally unveiled Monday in his budget request to Congress.
> Manchin says he doesn’t support the president’s plan to tax the unrealized gains of billionaires, which would set a new precedent by taxing the value an asset accrues in theory before it is actually sold and converted into cash.



Manchin may be old-fashioned when he says basically that wealth is something you can hold in your hand, not something that appears as pixels on a computer screen.



> “You can’t tax something that’s not earned. Earned income is what we’re based on,” he told The Hill. “There’s other ways to do it. Everybody has to pay their fair share.”
> “Everybody has to pay their fair share, that’s for sure. But unrealized gains is not the way to do it, as far as I’m concerned,” he added.



There are a lot of landmines in Biden’s proposal that Machin doesn’t like, but the bottom line is the simple question of fairness. If you’re going to tax someone’s wealth, it should be based on the actual value of an asset, which can only be calculated when another individual determines how much they’re willing to pay for it.


----------



## GURPS

Biden's Budget Lies​


Under Biden's budget proposal, what is going to happen to this $23.8 trillion in "debt held by the public"? Will it be paid off? No. Will it be paid down? No.

According to Table S-10 in Biden's proposal, it is going to grow to $39.542 trillion by 2032. That is an increase of approximately $15.738 trillion from what the debt was Monday.

In fiscal 2023, according to the estimates Biden published in Table S-10 of his budget proposal, the federal debt held by the public will grow by $1.197 trillion. In each of the nine years after that, it will grow by increasing amounts. In 2032, the last year estimated in Biden's budget, the debt will increase by $1.815 trillion.

"The value is fiscal responsibility," Biden told America when he released this budget.

Anyone who actually looks at Biden's budget proposal, which is posted on the White House website, will know this is not true.

As of March 29, the day after Biden released his proposal, the U.S. population is 332,589,749, according to the Census Bureau. Biden's plan to increase the federal debt held by the public by $15.738 trillion would add approximately $47,320 in debt on behalf of every person now living in this country.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Set To Use Emergency Powers To Promote Clean Energy Production​

“The DPA will be authorized to support the production and processing of minerals and materials used for large capacity batteries — such as lithium, nickel, cobalt, graphite, and manganese — and the Department of Defense will implement this authority using strong environmental, labor, community, and tribal consultation standards,” the statement continued. “The sectors supported by these large capacity batteries — transportation and the power sector — account for more than half of our nation’s carbon emissions. The President is also reviewing potential further uses of DPA — in addition to minerals and materials — to secure safer, cleaner, and more resilient energy for America.”

Over the weekend, Governor Ron DeSantis (R-FL) blasted President Biden in anticipation of the move. “After begging for oil from dictators, Biden is now using emergency war powers to produce batteries for the 1% that drive electric cars,” he wrote. “Most Americans suffering due to high gas prices don’t have the luxury of spending $50k+ on an electric car. Unleash American energy today!”

Indeed, officials from the Biden administration traveled to Venezuela and met with President Nicolás Maduro earlier this month in an effort to import more oil. In response, Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL) noted that “rather than produce more American oil he wants to replace the oil we buy from one murderous dictator with oil from another murderous dictator.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Lack Of Any Strategy For Ukraine Shows He’s Got None For U.S. National Security Either​
At this point, no one is sure what the Biden administration’s plan is to help end the war in Ukraine, what it thinks a stable peace might look like, or even if regime change in Moscow is really off the table as a matter of White House policy. Biden has announced no conditions for the easing of sanctions on Russia, articulated no vision for how Ukraine might “win” or what that might look like, and with each new Biden “gaffe” the window for the United States to take the lead in a negotiated political settlement narrows.

All this suggests Biden has no idea what the American national interest is or what our national security strategy should be — in Ukraine or anywhere else. He seems only to have a vague sense that large and powerful countries should not invade their smaller and weaker neighbors. But when they do, how should America respond? What goals or national interests should guide our response? What should our priorities be? Biden and his advisors don’t seem to know.

They had better figure it out. The Ukraine war heralds a new era in geopolitics, one in which rival powers like China will press their claims and pursue their ambitions with every tool they have. It’s not enough anymore to hide behind the platitudes of a “stronger-than-ever NATO alliance,” as if that alone encompasses the American national interest. It’s not enough to insist, as then-Secretary of State John Kerry did when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014, that “you just don’t in the 21st century behave in 19th-century fashion by invading another country on a completely trumped up pretext,” as if just wishing it would make it so.


What we need now is that which we have least: clarity and resolve. We need clarity about our chief adversary, China, and the resolve to prioritize containment of China above all else.


----------



## GURPS

Bungling Biden tells families they can save $500 a MONTH by switching to renewable energy​

'If your home is powered by safer, cheaper, cleaner electricity like solar or heat pumps, you can save about $500 a month on average,' Biden said. 

The White House corrected Biden's remark in a transcript, making clear he meant to say the savings he predicted would be over a year, not a month. 

'His plan will help ensure that America creates millions of good-paying union jobs in clean, cutting-edge industries for generations to come,' the statement said

'And it will save American families money in the immediate future – including more than $950 a year in gas savings from taking advantage of electric vehicles, and an additional $500 a year from using clean electricity like solar and heat pumps to power their homes.'


----------



## Kyle

It cost me a hell of a lot less heating my house with oil this year than it did last year on electric alone.

And we had a lot more colder weather this winter.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> It cost me a hell of a lot less heating my house with oil this year than it did last year on electric alone.
> 
> And we had a lot more colder weather this winter.


Same here. But I wonder how much my oil bill is going to be raised.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Same here. But I wonder how much my oil bill is going to be raised.


I topped off the tank in january, before the latest price surge.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I topped off the tank in january, before the latest price surge.


I'm on the monthly pay plan.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden DOJ Threatens States Seeking to Protect Children From Puberty Blockers and Genital Mutilation Surgery​

Despite the assertion in the majority opinion, Clarke intends to go after any state contemplating a law or policy prohibiting life-altering medication and surgery for minors using the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses of the Fourteenth Amendment:



> State laws and policies that prevent parents or guardians from following the advice of a healthcare professional regarding what may be medically necessary or otherwise appropriate care for transgender minors may infringe on rights protected by both the Equal Protection and the Due Process Clauses of the Fourteenth Amendment. The Equal Protection Clause requires heightened scrutiny of laws that discriminate on the basis of sex and prohibits such discrimination absent an “exceedingly persuasive” justification. Because a government cannot discriminate against a person for being transgender “without discriminating against that individual based on sex,” state laws or policies that discriminate against transgender people must be “substantially related to a sufficiently important governmental interest.



Perhaps it is in the state government’s interest not to create millions of infertile adults who then require services to detransition, as many supposedly transgender youths are doing. It is also possible that these states are looking at the actions of other nations as they wrestle with the issue. As author Abigail Shrier noted, the Biden DOJ is embracing a radical position on transing minors while European countries, including France, the U.K., Sweden, and Finland, are backing away from medical interventions for transgender children.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Invokes God​

“To everyone celebrating Transgender Day of Visibility, I want you to know that your president sees you — Jill, Kamala, Doug, our entire administration sees you — for who you are: made an image of God and deserving of dignity, respect and support,” the commander-in-chief said in a video commemorating “International Transgender Day of Visibility.”

*Biden appeared to be referring to Genesis 1:27, which states that “God created man in his own image” — a reality that Christians have indeed pointed to throughout history as the foundation for human equality. However, the passage — which adds that “male and female he created them” — also happens to be the foundation for the gender binary.*

“We know it’s hard when there are those out there who don’t see you, don’t respect you,” Biden continued. “For example, the onslaught of anti-transgender state laws attacking you and your families is simply wrong.”

Biden was likely referring to Florida’s recent Parental Rights in Education law, which forbids classroom instruction about gender identity and sexual orientation for children in kindergarten through third grade. The legislation has provoked ire from LGBTQ+ activist lobbies, as well as progressive corporations like Disney. (Disclosure: The Daily Wire has announced plans for kids entertainment content.)


----------



## GURPS

Although the president apparently made no effort to correct himself at the time, the official White House transcript made a small edit to his comments:



> _And I’m deeply proud of the work she is doing as First Lady with Joining Forces initiative she started with Michelle Obama when she  was Vice President and now carries on.
> _


_









						White House Bats Cleanup After Biden Accidentally Promotes First Lady From Doctor To Former Vice President | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				



_


----------



## GURPS

Putin Won't Go, Russia Won't Collapse--So What Will Biden Do About Ukraine?​

Meanwhile, Putin’s popularity is at 78% according to independent polls that Western analysts think are accurate, the ruble has climbed back to just about where it traded before the invasion, and the Russian economy is doing “better than you think,” according to the London _Economist_. Biden bragged that the U.S. had reduced “the ruble to rubble.” He spoke too soon. He declared that Putin “can’t stay in power.” Looks like he can and he will. China’s sitting on the sidelines enjoying the show, and India, which refused to support sanctions against its longstanding ally Russia, will sell the Russians’ consumer goods.

U.S. officials can scream all they want about Russian “war crimes” (I don’t know the facts and take no position on whether war crimes were committed or not). I think that Putin is a bad guy and that the Russian invasion was a wicked enterprise. But Putin isn’t going anywhere, Russia isn’t collapsing, and the Russian Army is demolishing Ukraine.

What, then, does the Biden Administration do next? Russia outguns us in nuclear weapons (and can deliver them from submarines firing hypersonic cruise missiles underwater). We don’t want a nuclear confrontation with Russia.

That’s why I signed this statement calling for de-escalation of the conflict sponsored by Compact Magazine, founded by my friends Sohrab Ahmari and Matthew Schmidtz. Biden, Blinken, Nuland et. al. have led us into a dead-end crisis that threatens to have a horrifying outcome—and maybe even a nuclear fireball. If you think I’m exaggerating, read this _Asia Times_ analysis by editor-in-chief Uwe Parpart and myself. There’s still time to back out of the cul-de-sac. But not a lot.


----------



## GURPS

Biden: Rupert Murdoch ‘most dangerous man in the world’​
Excerpts from the book “This Will Not Pass,” by journalists Jonathan Martin and Alexander Burns obtained by CNN reveal Biden assessed Fox News “as one of the most destructive forces in the United States.”

The book reportedly describes Fox News as a “torrent of anti-Biden programming, stoking skepticism about vaccines and disseminating wild conspiracy theories about the January 6 attack.”

Biden’s alleged comments to Martin and Burns are the first the president has ever made publicly about Murdoch, CNN noted.

Representatives for Fox News and the White House did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Since announcing his candidacy for president, Biden has regularly sparred with Fox News reporters who have peppered him with questions about his son Hunter Biden’s overseas business dealings, his policy agenda and his verbal gaffes in the run-up to the election.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden: Rupert Murdoch ‘most dangerous man in the world’​
> Excerpts from the book “This Will Not Pass,” by journalists Jonathan Martin and Alexander Burns obtained by CNN reveal Biden assessed Fox News “as one of the most destructive forces in the United States.”
> 
> The book reportedly describes Fox News as a “torrent of anti-Biden programming, stoking skepticism about vaccines and disseminating wild conspiracy theories about the January 6 attack.”
> 
> Biden’s alleged comments to Martin and Burns are the first the president has ever made publicly about Murdoch, CNN noted.
> 
> Representatives for Fox News and the White House did not immediately respond to requests for comment.
> 
> Since announcing his candidacy for president, Biden has regularly sparred with Fox News reporters who have peppered him with questions about his son Hunter Biden’s overseas business dealings, his policy agenda and his verbal gaffes in the run-up to the election.




Just more Obama people using their anti Fox strategy now with Biden.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Decision To Kill Keystone XL Has Come Back To Haunt Him: REPORT​

The Biden administration is reportedly planning to boost imports of Canadian oil, but won’t consider restarting construction of the Keystone XL pipeline.

The administration hasn’t yet decided on a plan and discussions are ongoing, people familiar with White House deliberations told The Wall Street Journal. But any uptick in oil imports from Canada would require additional reliance on rail, an already expensive way to transport oil, or boosted flows in existing pipelines which are already running near maximum capacity.

“There’s not a limitation in terms of resource potential,” Kevin Birn, an analyst at S&P Global Commodity Insights, told the WSJ. “There’s a limitation of capacity.”


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Give it a little more time, and he'll proclaim he used to be a truck.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Repeats False Claim That He Once Flew An A-Wing Into A Super Star Destroyer


"Look, folks! We've got a lot of work to do to build this supply chain back better," said Biden in his opening address. "If I've learned anything as a rebel pilot it's that you need to overwhelm any problem you have with pure numbers. So I'm talking more trucks, more trains, and more fighters. You know, I used to pilot an A-Wing some thirty years ago, there was this man—his name was Captain Antilles—and he told me I had to take down an imperial cruiser all on my own! No joke."

"Also completed the Kessel Run in 4, 5 parsecs," he added. "Why are you laughing?"

Politifact has rated Biden's claim to have killed himself in a galactic space battle as "Mostly True."











						Biden Repeats False Claim That He Once Flew An A-Wing Into A Super Star Destroyer
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—President Joe Biden has again repeated the false claim that he once flew an A-Wing into a Super Star Destroyer.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Folly In Ukraine​
American voters instinctively grasp the truth that Americans have nothing to gain from a war with Russia, declared or undeclared. A short trip to almost any supermarket or gas station in America explains why. Last week, inflation hit its highest point in nearly 40 years and gas prices have skyrocketed since the conflict in Ukraine began.

Thanks to the Western media’s non-stop dissemination of unfavorable images of Russia’s leaders and its military, it would appear that President Biden is able to espouse any narrative that suits his purpose. Obscuring the true origins of this tragic conflict, however—NATO’s eastward expansion to include Ukraine—cannot alter strategic reality. Moscow can no more lose the war with Ukraine than Washington could lose a war with Mexico.

Ukraine’s proximity to Russia gives Moscow unconstrained and immediate access to Russia’s reserves of military manpower, equipment, and firepower. Notwithstanding Moscow’s determination to avoid unnecessary collateral damage to Ukraine’s population and infrastructure, Russian Air and Ground Forces are at liberty to methodically destroy Ukrainian resistance in detail.


----------



## OccamsRazor

GURPS said:


> Biden’s Folly In Ukraine​
> American voters instinctively grasp the truth that Americans have nothing to gain from a war with Russia, declared or undeclared. A short trip to almost any supermarket or gas station in America explains why. Last week, inflation hit its highest point in nearly 40 years and gas prices have skyrocketed *FAR BEFORE* the conflict in Ukraine began.
> 
> Thanks to the Western media’s non-stop dissemination of unfavorable images of Russia’s leaders and its military, it would appear that President Biden is able to espouse any narrative that suits his purpose. Obscuring the true origins of this tragic conflict, however—NATO’s eastward expansion to include Ukraine—cannot alter strategic reality. Moscow can no more lose the war with Ukraine than Washington could lose a war with Mexico.
> 
> Ukraine’s proximity to Russia gives Moscow unconstrained and immediate access to Russia’s reserves of military manpower, equipment, and firepower. Notwithstanding Moscow’s determination to avoid unnecessary collateral damage to Ukraine’s population and infrastructure, Russian Air and Ground Forces are at liberty to methodically destroy Ukrainian resistance in detail.


FIFY or... them


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Prioritizes Climate Fantasies While Famine Threatens The World​

Last week, I asked the Biden administration to take similar steps by opening “approximately four million acres of high quality farmland” for production that are currently held under the Conservation Reserve Program (CRP).

President Biden refused. As an explanation, his Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack told the National Grain and Feed Association that re-opening the farm land would have “a significant and detrimental impact on producers’ efforts to mitigate climate change.”

This is not the first time President Biden placed his environmentalist image above common sense and human life. U.S. Climate Envoy John Kerry’s obsession with cutting a Green New Deal with Communist China caused him to overlook slave labor in Xinjiang. Moreover, President Biden refuses to expand domestic energy production because, in the words of Speaker Nancy Pelosi, additional domestic production would be “upending our initiatives to save the planet from the climate crisis.”

At every turn, the Biden administration embraces climate fanaticism as a means to enrich its favorite corporate donors and appeal to a small fringe of the Democratic Party’s base, while empowering monsters like Xi Jinping, Ayatollah Khamenei, and Nicolas Maduro — who have little regard for human life, labor standards, or the environment. Administration insiders may think their “out of sight, out of mind” approach is politically savvy, but their self-delusion has real-world consequences. 

Opening up four million acres of CRP lands to cultivation will not destroy the climate, but it may save lives. Now is not the time to “monitor the crisis” in Ukraine — now is the time to harness America’s vast resources to fend off a global famine. Biden needs to rethink his priorities, and fast. There is no time to lose.




Is the Gov still paying farmers not to farm ?


----------



## GURPS

5 Reasons The Biden Budget’s Supposed ‘Deficit Reduction’ Is A Fraud​

*‘Magic Asterisk’ for Build Back Bankrupt*​When it comes to Biden’s floundering proposals to expand the welfare state, the budget includes the following footnote:




> The Budget includes a reserve [fund] for legislation that reduces costs, expands productive capacity, and reforms the tax system. While the President is committed to reducing the deficit with this legislation, this allowance is shown as deficit-neutral to be conservative for purposes of the budget table. Because discussions with Congress continue, the Budget does not break down the reserve among specific policies or between revenues and outlays.



In other words, the budget just assumes that creating massive new entitlements would be fully paid for. That assumption comes despite Congressional Budget Office analyses showing that extending these entitlements in full over a decade—which Democrats want to do—would total nearly $5 trillion, far more than they have proposed in tax increases to offset that spending.

*Ignores the Pork-Laden Omnibus Just Made Law*​The budget includes another whopper of a footnote:



> Reflects budget deficit reduction compared to a baseline that does not include the Consolidated Appropriations Act, 2022 (Public Law 117-103), which was enacted after the baseline was finalized. *Deficit reduction relative to a baseline that incorporated that legislation would be significantly greater. *[Emphasis added.]



In other words, because Congress just passed, and Biden signed into law two weeks ago, a bill with billions of dollars of earmarks—to say nothing of other unnecessary spending—practically all of Biden’s supposed “deficit reduction” has already vanished.


*Unrealistic Economic Assumptions*​The budget assumes inflation will total 4.7 percent for the fiscal year ending September 30, and then fall to a mere 2.3 percent for the fiscal year starting on October 1—estimates that a reporter rightly called “not realistic.”

On the background call with reporters, Council of Economic Advisers Chair Cecilia Rouse revealed that printing and other deadlines meant the budget’s economic estimates were locked in as of last November 10. As a result, more recent developments, like expanded federal spending and the Ukraine invasion’s effects on oil and food prices, obviously did not get taken into account when formulating the fiscal plan.

But Rouse went on to claim that “we expect that…as we continue to work through the challenge of the pandemic, that we will keep economic activity going, supply chain pressures will ease, the extraordinary measures [i.e., the Federal Reserve printing money] will start to roll off as well, and we expect the economy to normalize.” This is exactly what the Biden administration predicted this time last year, but it didn’t happen.


----------



## GURPS

Did Biden Funnel $3.5 Billion Payout Away From Terror Victims And Toward Ex-Staff? Republicans Demand Answer​

In February, President Joe Biden issued an executive order allocating $3.5 billion in seized assets from the Afghanistan Central Bank be held within the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, as opposed to the U.S. Victims of State Sponsored Terrorism Fund (VSST Fund) where such funds might typically be held. The fund, established by Congress in 2015, sets money aside to compensate victims who suffered from entities designated by the United States as state sponsors of terrorism, such as the Taliban.


“To the extent that this plan is legal,” lawmakers wrote of Biden’s directive in a letter to the White House, “it deliberately avoids Congressionally-established mechanisms for the compensation of victims of terrorism to benefit a set of politically-connected plaintiffs and trial lawyers at the expense of other victims of terrorism.”

One lawyer who stands to “reap a windfall in attorney’s fees” by representing clients with claims against the Taliban known as the “Havlish Plaintiffs” was intimately involved in White House policy on Afghanistan after the botched American withdrawal in August.


----------



## GURPS

Garland Feels the Heat​


Although the _Times_ attempted to portray Biden as hands-off when it comes to the business of his Justice Department, that is simply untrue. By repeatedly describing January 6 as an act of terror and comparing the protest, which resulted only in the deaths of Trump supporters, to 9/11 and other atrocities, Biden has signaled how he expects the Justice Department to proceed. His desire to see everyone from Indiana grandmothers to Donald Trump and his family behind bars hasn’t exactly been a secret.

As the chaos was still unfolding on the afternoon of January 6, Biden addressed the nation, blaming Trump for inciting “an insurrection” that “borders on sedition” while promising his administration would restore “the rule of law.”

On his first day in office, Biden ordered an assessment of the threat posed by “domestic violent extremists” allegedly responsible for the four-hour disturbance at the Capitol on January 6; the Justice Department helped author the report, which Garland presented during a June 2021 speech in Washington, D.C. The attorney general boasted at the time that hundreds of Americans had already been arrested for their participation in the “heinous attack” on the Capitol.

Biden never misses an opportunity to condemn, in the most inflammatory and dishonest terms, Trump’s alleged role in January 6. In a diabolical rant on the first anniversary of the Capitol protest, Biden fixated on his predecessor, “Rioters menaced these halls, threatening the life of the Speaker of the House, literally erecting gallows to hang the Vice President of the United States of America,” Biden claimed. “But what did we not see? We didn’t see a former president, who had just rallied the mob to attack—sitting in the private dining room off the Oval Office in the White House, watching it all on television and doing nothing for hours as police were assaulted, lives at risk, and the nation’s capital under siege.”


----------



## GURPS

Ag Committee's Cammack: 'Out of touch' Dems ignore food crisis, fixate on 'Tesla charging stations'​


There will be a "700% increase in fertilizer costs," Cammack predicted. "And when you compound that with fuel prices — it was $5.19 a gallon for diesel in my district just this past weekend. You factor in the regulatory environment that is squeezing our producers to death. This administration has thrown more red tape on them and the threat of new taxes and regulations on producers, and then you basically put a bow on it with a pretty scarce labor market, it's looking pretty grim."

She criticized the "out of touch" Biden administration for pushing green energy policies amid the food crisis.

"I think it's willful ignorance," she said. "They are completely aware of what is coming and what is happening, and yet they continue to march down this path of the so-called Green New Deal, and a renewable energy market."

During a House Agriculture Committee hearing Tuesday, Cammack recounted, she told the undersecretary of the Department of Agriculture that "producers across this country are scrambling to basically put fuel in their tractors, and you want to talk about Tesla charging stations in rural America where they don't have enough money and margins to cover their basic fuel operations, let alone make payroll ... and you want to put charging stations in rural America? I think that that screams how out of touch Washington, and this administration, truly, truly are."


----------



## GURPS

White House fails to explain why Biden vacations in Delaware while UK’s PM visits Zelenskyy in Kyiv​

President Joe Biden has no plans to visit Kyiv as his British counterpart Boris Johnson did over the weekend, drawing raves for his surprise appearance and the message that his stroll through the streets of Kyiv with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy sent to Moscow.

Instead, Biden will sit in Washington, D.C. where he will monitor the situation on a daily basis, according to a top White House aide.

The “leader” of the free world was one-upped by U.K. Prime Minister Boris Johnson who ventured into the heart of a war zone while Biden spent yet another weekend laying low at his home in Delaware, his sanctuary away from the stress and pressure of his job, the 32nd such getaway since he took office.

On Sunday, national security adviser Jake Sullivan appeared on NBC flagship “Meet The Press” where he was put on the spot by host Chuck Todd over Johnson’s trip to Ukraine and whether the U.S. president intended to do likewise.


----------



## Hijinx

Ukraine has it bad enough without having Biden over there getting in the way


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday Biden made some remarks blaming U.S. inflation on president Putin and and saying Russia was “commit[ting] genocide” in Ukraine. His remarks made news, because “genocide” is a heavily-loaded term with serious implications under international law, and Peppermint Psaki was quick to clarify that Biden was speaking only in PERSONAL terms and not invoking international anti-genocide laws.

Besides Biden, no other Western nations have made the determination that the war in Ukraine was a genocide. ”I am very careful with some terms [like genocide] these days,” French president Emmanuel Macron said, for one example. “I’m not sure the escalation of words is helping the cause right now.” Probably not. But that never stopped Joe.

When asked later by reporters, Biden doubled-down on his PERSONAL remarks, explaining “it has become clearer and clearer that Putin is just trying to wipe out the idea of even being able to BE a Ukrainian.” See how simple it all is? Putin hates Ukrainians and wants to erase them from history or something. There’s no negotiating with a madman like THAT. No point.

Ukraine president Zelensky was delighted by the news. He called Biden a “true leader” and immediately asked for more money. How soon can we deliver the pallets of fresh hundreds?

Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov was less enthusiastic about Biden’s comment, telling reporters yesterday, “This is hardly acceptable from a president of the United States, a country that has committed well-known crimes in recent times.” Well.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, April 14, 2022 ☙ TRANSFORMING 🦠
					

Elon offers to buy Twitter; CDC extends the airline mask mandate; Wen whacks Philadelphia’s mask mandate; the Economist gently criticizes China; evolving biology in US prisons; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Grumpy

This may be posted elsewhere but I didn't see it..Fun facts to know and tell..


----------



## RoseRed

Professor Plagiarism.


----------



## herb749

Grumpy said:


> This may be posted elsewhere but I didn't see it..Fun facts to know and tell..




Yea, U of PA is paying him $775,000. to do nothing.


----------



## GURPS

Is This the Dumbest Fact Check Ever?​

There have been a lot of dumb fact checks over the years, most of them in service to the Democrats’ agenda, but this one may take the cake. The ever-diligent members of the Ministry of Truth have been hard at work trying to convince Americans that a bird didn’t poop on President Biden in Iowa.



Snopes:



> On April 12, 2022, a video went viral on social media that supposedly showed bird poop falling onto U.S. President Joe Biden’s shoulder as he was speaking at an event in Iowa. We examined that video and photographs from the event, and collected statements from White House officials and journalists.
> Here’s what we learned: What landed on Biden’s lapel was more likely a corn byproduct than bird poop.



“More likely.” That caused the history revisionists to swoop in and deem the photo “Miscaptioned.” Snopes went on:



> We examined photographs from Reuters, The Associated Press, and Getty Images to get a closer look at this corn/bird poop. Upon closer examination, the “bird poop” appears to be somewhat yellowish in color (like corn) and looks more like dust (i.e., from corn processing) than a liquid (i.e., bird poop).




Ok, so the corn pooped on Biden. It was corn poop.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Ok, so the corn pooped on Biden. It was corn poop.


From CornPop?


----------



## GURPS

Associated Press Calls Out Biden For Describing Russian Invasion Of Ukraine ‘Genocide’: Not ‘Just Another Strong Word’​

“When President Joe Biden declares Russia’s Ukraine war ‘genocide,’ it isn’t just another strong word,” the AP wrote in an article titled “EXPLAINER: Why the term ‘genocide’ matters in Ukraine war.” “A formal U.S. follow-up accusing Russia of a campaign aimed at wiping out a targeted group could carry obligations on the world to consider action. That’s because of a genocide treaty approved by the U.N. General Assembly in the years immediately after World War II, signed by the United States and more than 150 other nations.”

That treaty declares that countries that commit genocide “shall be punished,” and if one of the signers acknowledges that a genocide is taking place, it means they are “committed to ensuring investigation and prosecution, at the least,” the AP reported.

In another article, written by two other authors, the AP chastised Biden for saying he was “speaking from the heart.”

“There’s no such thing as a purely personal opinion from the Oval Office on policies that matter. Armchair quarterbacking when you’re the president is fraught when you’re the one with the ball. Armies can move on your words; markets can convulse; diplomacy can unravel,” the outlet reported. “That has not stopped President Joe Biden from viscerally weighing in on the Ukraine war — labeling Russia’s Vladimir Putin a war criminal, appearing to advocate an overthrow in Moscow, branding Russian war actions as genocide — then saying it’s all his personal, not presidential, opinion. It’s sowing confusion in dangerous times.”


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> Associated Press Calls Out Biden For Describing Russian Invasion Of Ukraine ‘Genocide’: Not ‘Just Another Strong Word’​
> 
> “When President Joe Biden declares Russia’s Ukraine war ‘genocide,’ it isn’t just another strong word,” the AP wrote in an article titled “EXPLAINER: Why the term ‘genocide’ matters in Ukraine war.” “A formal U.S. follow-up accusing Russia of a campaign aimed at wiping out a targeted group could carry obligations on the world to consider action. That’s because of a genocide treaty approved by the U.N. General Assembly in the years immediately after World War II, signed by the United States and more than 150 other nations.”
> 
> That treaty declares that countries that commit genocide “shall be punished,” and if one of the signers acknowledges that a genocide is taking place, it means they are “committed to ensuring investigation and prosecution, at the least,” the AP reported.
> 
> In another article, written by two other authors, the AP chastised Biden for saying he was “speaking from the heart.”
> 
> “There’s no such thing as a purely personal opinion from the Oval Office on policies that matter. Armchair quarterbacking when you’re the president is fraught when you’re the one with the ball. Armies can move on your words; markets can convulse; diplomacy can unravel,” the outlet reported. “That has not stopped President Joe Biden from viscerally weighing in on the Ukraine war — labeling Russia’s Vladimir Putin a war criminal, appearing to advocate an overthrow in Moscow, branding Russian war actions as genocide — then saying it’s all his personal, not presidential, opinion. It’s sowing confusion in dangerous times.”



Viscerally weighing in is what Joe’s been known for since the election. Normally followed by a silly explanation or a retraction.


----------



## GURPS

‘equity actions plans’​

The Biden administration this week rolled out a number of strategies across government agencies to promote racial equity and support "underserved communities" to fulfill an executive order from President Biden.

Biden signed an order on Inauguration Day directing agencies to "pursue a comprehensive approach to advancing equity for all, including people of color and others who have been historically underserved, marginalized, and adversely affected by persistent poverty and inequality." 

Over a year later, more than 90 agencies, including all Cabinet departments, released their plans, outlining more than 300 strategies and action plans to make federal policies fairer.

"Across the federal government, agencies are taking ambitious action to expand federal investment and support in communities that have been locked out of opportunity for too long, including communities of color, Tribal communities, rural communities, LGBTQI+ communities, people with disabilities, women and girls, and communities impacted by persistent poverty," the White House said.


----------



## GURPS

Biden puts the lie to all of Democrats' arguments about fossil fuels​

The Biden administration has, at long last, finally decided to follow the law — only just a bit. And it really doesn't want people to know about it either way, which is why the announcement was made on Good Friday afternoon.

*After refusing to comply with a court order requiring him to sell leases for oil and gas exploration on federal land last year, Biden is finally succumbing to the pressure of high gas prices. That's the good news. The bad news is that he is selling a mere fraction of the leases the government would normally sell. This probably belongs in the category of "better than nothing."*

The decision also comes with some entertainment value. Just a week after Democrats sat in a committee hearing excoriating oil executives for failing to produce enough, Interior Secretary Deb Haaland released an extremely arrogant statement that turned that entire line of argument into the joke it always was.

"For too long, the federal oil and gas leasing programs have prioritized the wants of extractive industries above local communities, the natural environment, the impact on our air and water, the needs of tribal nations, and, moreover, other uses of our shared public lands," her statement reads


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Is This the Dumbest Fact Check Ever?​
> 
> There have been a lot of dumb fact checks over the years, most of them in service to the Democrats’ agenda, but this one may take the cake. The ever-diligent members of the Ministry of Truth have been hard at work trying to convince Americans that a bird didn’t poop on President Biden in Iowa.
> 
> 
> 
> Snopes:
> 
> 
> 
> “More likely.” That caused the history revisionists to swoop in and deem the photo “Miscaptioned.” Snopes went on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so the corn pooped on Biden. It was corn poop.




There's always been too much bias with this fact check BS. With a different party in office these group don't like the check reads, bird craps on crappy President. With their party in office its every convoluted excuse. Well you see it wasn't really bird poop it was some other matter that fell from the sky . Was there a republican flying a plane in the area .


----------



## GURPS

US will no longer conduct anti-satellite missile tests​
The U.S. government will no longer conduct anti-satellite missile tests, making it the first nation to enact such a ban, Vice President Harris announced Monday.  

The Biden administration is setting the self-imposed ban as part of a goal to make it an 'international norm for responsible behavior in space,' Harris said. 

The new declaration comes after Russia in November conducted an anti-satellite missile test to destroy its Cosmos-1408 satellite, a soviet-era spacecraft that's been in orbit since the 1980s. 

The explosion generated a cloud of at least 1,500 pieces of trackable debris that threatened the International Space Station. China conducted a similar test in 2007, as did India in 2019. Such tests are highly controversial due to the dangerous debris they can cause - debris from an anti-satellite missile test can travel at thousands of miles and even a small fragment can damage surrounding space stations.


----------



## Hijinx

Yeah, right, because other nations always impose things on themselves just because we do.


----------



## Sneakers

Develop a small booster pac to be attached and gently push it into an ever-increasing orbit, eventually leaving orbit.  Then it's no longer an Earthly problem.

Then it becomes a problem for UFOs.


----------



## GURPS

Grassley urges Biden to move from anti-gun stance to focus on violent crime; questions ATF nominee​

The Iowa lawmaker is also casting doubt on Biden's recently nominated director of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, Steven Dettelbach, whom Grassley says "lack(s) awareness of the circumstances surrounding legal gun acquisition" and favors "expansive gun control."

"A director must, at a minimum, demonstrate that he or she respects the Second Amendment rights of Americans and can deal fairly with the firearms industry," Grassley said in a press release Tuesday. 

Grassley in the release also highlights what he calls Dettelbach's "social media activism" and suggests it raises a red flag for his abilities to perform a role that includes "having an appreciation for thee role that firearms play in the lives of Americans," as well as serving as a liaison to the firearms business community.

Furthermore, the longtime senator criticizes the White House's recent emphasis on the use of so-called "ghost guns," which the administration says could account for 20,000 recovered guns in criminal investigations. However, the ATF's own data – in conjunction with the FBI's – suggests that less than 0.36% of involved ghost guns.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Unleashes ‘Total Transformation Of Government’ With ‘Equity Action Plans’​
On April 14, the Biden administration unleashed a “total transformation of government” — as described by the Department of Energy — arguably based on principles of Critical Race Theory.

Toward that end, more than 90 federal agencies announced “equity action plans” to supposedly address inequality in American society — but critics say that the plans will create a coercive bureaucracy intent on punishing certain Americans based on racial marxism and other progressive ideas that champion victimhood.

The White House recently noted that on his first day in office, President Joe Biden “signed Executive Order 13985, Advancing Racial Equity and Support for Underserved Communities Through the Federal Government” which “directed the whole of the federal government to advance an ambitious equity and racial justice agenda” focused on creating “prosperity, dignity, and equality” for underserved communities.


----------



## Hijinx

Affirmative Action on steroids.


----------



## GURPS

Still more secret migrant flights, why is Biden keeping this off the books?​

The iAero airlines flight WQ491 from El Paso, Texas, via Jacksonville, Fla., landed at 10:33 p.m.
The same iAero plane shuttled back and forth between El Paso and New York over Easter weekend. On Saturday, it landed at 11:33 p.m. On Monday it landed at 10:17 p.m.

If it were not for The Post, the public would not be aware of any of the Biden administration’s charter flights, which are fanning out every night, all over the country, delivering illegal migrants from the southern border to oblivious communities.

After a lull late last year, in recent weeks “the charters are back with a fury,” says a whistleblower from Avelo Airlines, one of three charter companies raking in millions of taxpayer dollars whisking migrants out of sight.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin to Reverse Trump-Era ‘Conscience’ Exemption for Healthcare Workers​


According to _Politico_, a spokesperson for HHS said that “we are in the rulemaking process” when it comes to the policy in question. The conscience exemption, first announced in 2018 and fully implemented in 2019, allows medical professionals to refuse to perform certain operations, including abortions and “gender transition” surgeries, if such acts violate their moral or religious values.

The decision was celebrated by far-left pro-abortion groups that had previously sued the Trump Administration over the rule in question. Leila Abolfazli, spokeswoman for the National Women’s Law Center, said “there is so much to unravel,” and that she was “encouraged that they have been working through all these pieces.”

“It’s imperative that the Biden-Harris administration revoke this discriminatory policy and help ensure people can access the health care and information they need when they need it,” said Jacqueline Ayers, spokeswoman for Planned Parenthood. “We look forward to seeing the details of the new rule and are excited about this step forward.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

He stares so hard at that teleprompter when announcing something. Just wish someone would pull a Ron Burgandy on him and he'd end with F U United States .


----------



## Hijinx

Doctors should not be forced to do things they feel are morally wrong.

There are plenty of Doctors with no morals performing abortions, surgically emasculating men, or performing lobotomies on a Kennedy without forcing a decent Doctor to do such things.


----------



## GURPS

HUD Secretary Fudge says there will be ‘punishment’ for racial bias in home appraisals​

“Only 5% of the people who are certified as appraisers for houses, when you want to sell or buy, only 5% are people of color,” said Vice President Harris. “And what we have seen around the country and you probably heard the high profile examples of this is when Black homeowners want to sell their home and then you have to get the appraisal. Their home is appraised as far less.”

The vice president recognized some of the anecdotes shared by *Black families across the country who used tactics like replacing photographs of their family with that of a white family during appraisals in an effort to get fair estimates for the value of their homes. Astonishingly, disguising the true race of the family proved to yield higher appraisals.*

“There are stories like this in many places in our country, and a lot of it has to do with, of course, racial bias and systemic bias in a system such as home appraisals. So we’re dealing with that by requiring training for the appraisers,” said Harris.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> HUD Secretary Fudge says there will be ‘punishment’ for racial bias in home appraisals​
> 
> “Only 5% of the people who are certified as appraisers for houses, when you want to sell or buy, only 5% are people of color,” said Vice President Harris. “And what we have seen around the country and you probably heard the high profile examples of this is when Black homeowners want to sell their home and then you have to get the appraisal. Their home is appraised as far less.”
> 
> The vice president recognized some of the anecdotes shared by *Black families across the country who used tactics like replacing photographs of their family with that of a white family during appraisals in an effort to get fair estimates for the value of their homes. Astonishingly, disguising the true race of the family proved to yield higher appraisals.*
> 
> “There are stories like this in many places in our country, and a lot of it has to do with, of course, racial bias and systemic bias in a system such as home appraisals. So we’re dealing with that by requiring training for the appraisers,” said Harris.


Piss and Moan Piss and Moan, it never stops.


----------



## GURPS

Record Taxes Aren’t Enough for Biden​

“President Biden’s plan would give tax relief to tens of millions of families—continuing the tax relief families are seeing this Tax Day—and he’d apply new minimum taxes on billionaires and large corporations to make sure they’re paying their fair share,” said a statement issued by the White House.

The truth: The Biden administration is already collecting taxes at a faster pace than any previous administration.


In fiscal 2021, which ran through September, the federal government collected a record $4,045,979,000,000 in taxes. That was $441,674,390,000 more than the $3,604,304,610,000 (in constant September 2021 dollars) that the federal government collected in taxes in fiscal 2020.

In the first six months of fiscal 2022 (October through March), the federal government collected $2,121,987,000,000—the most it has ever collected in the first half of a fiscal year.

As of now, the Treasury is projecting that it will collect a total of $4,436,626,000,000 in taxes this fiscal year—and, thus, set another record.

But that is not enough for Biden.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Rips GOP Over Florida Law Ending Disney's Special Tax Status​


"I respect conservatives," Biden said. "There's nothing conservative about deciding you're going to throw Disney out of its present posture because, Mickey Mouse? In fact, do you think we should not be able to say, you know, 'gay?'"

"I mean, what's going on here? What the hell is going on? And it’s just, it's so, I don't believe it's where the vast majority of the American people are," he continued.


----------



## GURPS

"All kidding aside, this is a MAGA party now," he continued, a reference to Trump's "Make America Great Again" slogan. "You've got the senator from Texas and others. These guys are a different breed of cat. They're not like what I served with for so many years. And the people who know better are afraid to act correctly because they know they’ll be primaried."

*Biden said up to six GOP lawmakers have privately told him they would like to support some of his proposals but that they cannot over fears they would lose their Republican primary election. This statement echoes comments the president has said publicly in the past.*

This is just the instance this week in which the president questioned Republicans' loyalty to conservatism.










						'This Is a MAGA Party Now': Joe Biden Calls Out GOP After McCarthy's Leaked Comments on Trump
					






					townhall.com
				





 


Yeah Sure Thing Lunchbox


----------



## PrchJrkr

Neither party is what they were in years past. With time, everything breaks down and decays. We no longer strive for excellence. We'd rather lower expectations to include the under and non-achievers, than deal with the real problem. If you lower requirements, you're going to lose expertise. When you settle for less, you get less.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> "All kidding aside, this is a MAGA party now," he continued, a reference to Trump's "Make America Great Again" slogan. "You've got the senator from Texas and others. These guys are a different breed of cat. They're not like what I served with for so many years. And the people who know better are afraid to act correctly because they know they’ll be primaried."
> 
> *Biden said up to six GOP lawmakers have privately told him they would like to support some of his proposals but that they cannot over fears they would lose their Republican primary election. This statement echoes comments the president has said publicly in the past.*
> 
> This is just the instance this week in which the president questioned Republicans' loyalty to conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'This Is a MAGA Party Now': Joe Biden Calls Out GOP After McCarthy's Leaked Comments on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sure Thing Lunchbox




Bet the Easter Bunny told him that .


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> "All kidding aside, this is a MAGA party now," he continued, a reference to Trump's "Make America Great Again" slogan. "You've got the senator from Texas and others. These guys are a different breed of cat. They're not like what I served with for so many years. And the people who know better are afraid to act correctly because they know they’ll be primaried."
> 
> *Biden said up to six GOP lawmakers have privately told him they would like to support some of his proposals but that they cannot over fears they would lose their Republican primary election. This statement echoes comments the president has said publicly in the past.*
> 
> This is just the instance this week in which the president questioned Republicans' loyalty to conservatism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'This Is a MAGA Party Now': Joe Biden Calls Out GOP After McCarthy's Leaked Comments on Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sure Thing Lunchbox


Name them Joe. Let's hear their names. Mitt Romney, Liz Cheney and Kinzinger are 3 who are the other 3 , we need to know them so we can get rid of them.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> "All kidding aside, this is a MAGA party now," he continued, a reference to Trump's "Make America Great Again" slogan. "You've got the senator from Texas and others. These guys are a different breed of cat. They're not like what I served with for so many years. And the people who know better are afraid to act correctly because they know they’ll be primaried."


Don't look behind you Joe.  You're own party may surprise you.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163807


So far it's working for Joe. Kamala is his insurance policy to stay in the White House.


----------



## GURPS

Secretive Soros-funded group works behind the scenes with Biden admin on policy, documents show​

Governing for Impact (GFI), the veiled group, boasts in internal memos of implementing more than 20 of its regulatory agenda items as it works to reverse Trump-era deregulations by zeroing in on education, environmental, health care, housing and labor issues.

"Open Society is proud to support Governing for Impact's efforts to protect American workers, consumers, patients, students and the environment through policy reform," Tom Perriello, executive director of Soros' Open Society Foundations, told Fox News Digital.

"Their work gives voice to people often overlooked in a regulatory environment too often dominated by corporate interests," he continued. "Our support for Governing for Impact's work is publicly available on our website and we are transparent about our enthusiasm for their victories for American workers and families." 

GFI, however, works to remain secretive. It is invisible to internet search engines like Google (an unrelated "Govern for Impact" is the only group that appears in a search). No news reports or press releases appear on its existence outside of a mention of its related action fund in a previous Fox News article on the $1.6 billion Arabella Advisors-managed dark money network, to which it is attached.


----------



## GURPS

WASHINGTON — President Joe Biden accused conservatives of making teachers a “target of the culture wars” as he honored an Ohio educator who teaches high schoolers about race, gender, and oppression.

“Teaching is one of the hardest jobs in this country,” Biden said. “Today, there are too many politicians trying to score political points trying to ban books — even math books. I mean, did you ever think … that when you’d be teaching you’d be worrying about book burnings and banning books? All because it doesn’t fit somebody’s political agenda.”

“American teachers have dedicated their lives to teaching our children and lifting them up,” he said. “We ought to stop making them a target of the culture wars. That’s where this is going.”











						Biden Tells Conservatives To Stop Making Teachers The ‘Target Of The Culture Wars’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Tells Teachers: Children Are ‘Yours When They’re In The Classroom’​
“They’re not someone else’s children, they’re our children,” he said. “And they are the kite strings that literally lift our national ambitions aloft. … Think about it. If you got to do one thing to make sure the nation succeeded in the next two generations, what would you do? I would say, literally, have the best-educated public in the world.”

Biden emphasized that “we have an obligation to help them … reach their potential.”

“You have heard me say it many times about our children, but it is true, they’re all our children. And the reason you are the teachers of the year is because you recognize that,” he said. “They’re not somebody else’s children. They’re like yours when they’re in the classroom.”




No dickhead My Children to are not YOURS or the Teachers


----------



## GURPS

Look in the mirror Hypocrite


----------



## GURPS

Biden: ‘I Think The Greatest Sin That Anyone Can Commit Is The Abuse Of Power’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS

That sounds like exactly _the opposite_ of what a board like this is designed for. The purpose of the board will be to stamp out information that the administration doesn’t like, censor any thoughts that run counter to the mainstream media narrative, and “fact-check” points of view deemed “inappropriate.”

Podcaster Jack Probosiec points out that Jankowicz was in a band called, appropriately enough, the _Moaning Myrtles_ (referencing a character in “Harry Potter”_),_ and has peddled her own “disinformation”—read lies—in the past.




Details of how this new board will operate are not clear as of yet, but we can get an idea of their thought-process by taking a look at a DHS report issued in March titled, ‘Internal Review of Domestic Violent Extremism.’  The report states:



> A March 2021 unclassified threat assessment prepared by the Office of the Director of National Intelligence (ODNI), Department of Justice, and DHS, noted that domestic violent extremists “who are motivated by a range of ideologies and galvanized by recent political and societal events in the United States pose an elevated threat to the Homeland in 2021.”
> The assessment pointed to newer “sociopolitical developments such as narratives of fraud in the recent general election, the emboldening impact of the violent breach of the U.S. Capitol, conditions related to the COVID-19 pandemic, and conspiracy theories promoting violence” that “will almost certainly spur some [domestic violent extremists] [sic] to try to engage in violence this year.”



Aha. There it is, what this is all about. If you question an election outcome, which is the right of every American, or are displeased with COVID policies, you might be a “violent extremist,” and this board is certainly going to come after you. This is a scary development for those who believe in free speech, and another ominous overreach of government.











						In Another Orwellian Move, Biden DHS to Create a ‘Disinformation Governance Board’
					

The government's ongoing attempts to censor critics just took an ominous turn.




					redstate.com


----------



## OccamsRazor

Correct me if I am wrong but... isn't this PROPER math?

Free Speech Absolutist = Follower of the US Constitution


----------



## Hijinx

The books parents want banned were written by politicians and sicko freaks.
Sex has no business in a math book.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Hijinx said:


> Sex has no business in a math book.


Well, what about "23 x 3"?


----------



## Hijinx

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Well, what about "23 x 3"?


it's worthy of thinking about. Not a bad solution but strictly for 2 opposite sex's.


----------



## GURPS

WH pick for Big Brother-like disinformation board spread lie about Hunter Biden laptop​
Nina Jankowicz, who was a disinformation fellow at the Wilson Center, has repeatedly cast doubt on The Post’s reporting about Hunter Biden’s laptop.

During a series of live tweets during the presidential debate between Biden and Donald Trump in October 2020, Jankowicz had referenced the laptop.

“Back on the ‘laptop from hell,’ apparently—Biden notes 50 former natsec officials and 5 former CIA heads that believe the laptop is a Russian influence op,” Jankowicz tweeted.

“Trump says ‘Russia, Russia, Russia,'” she added.

Her tweet resurfaced immediately after she revealed she’d been named executive director of the new disinformation bureau on Wednesday — as conservatives slammed her as a “leftist radical” and expressed doubt in her ability to spot misinformation.


----------



## GURPS

Biden staffers lead 50-country pledge to ‘reclaim’ internet, fight ‘disinformation’​
The document outlines ideas for “reclaiming the promise of the Internet” and US officials described it as an effort to counter the practices of countries including China and Russia. It notably doesn’t mention domestic US struggles over internet freedom, such as politically motivated censorship of news stories by private companies and alleged illegal government mass surveillance.

“Access to the open internet is limited by some authoritarian governments and online platforms and digital tools are increasingly used to repress freedom of expression and deny other human rights and fundamental freedoms,” the three-page declaration says.








“State-sponsored or condoned malicious behavior is on the rise, including the spread of disinformation and cybercrimes such as ransomware, affecting the security and the resilience of critical infrastructure while holding at risk vital public and private assets,” it continues.

“At the same time, countries have erected firewalls and taken other technical measures, such as internet shutdowns, to restrict access to journalism, information, and services, in ways that are contrary to international human rights commitments and obligations.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s planned ban on menthol cigarettes divides Black Americans​

The Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids argues that the ban will have a greater impact on reducing health disparities in the Black community than any other action the administration can take. As does the NAACP, which thinks the ban will help people be healthier.

*“We feel that the tobacco industry has targeted the black community for more than 50 years. Frankly, they have. They’ve done a marvelous job with marketing, they’ve been the best at it,” said Portia White, the NAACP’s vice president of policy and legislative affairs. “It would just be wrong, totally wrong, if the FDA would allow them to continue to do this, really.”*


 _You mean a business advertised a product to a group interested in the product_


Eric Garner’s mother, as well as Trayvon Martin’s mother and George Floyd’s brother, penned a letter to the White House last week urging the administration to make an effort to fully comprehend the criminal justice implications the ban could have on the Black community. 

All three maintained in the letter to Susan Rice, the director of the Domestic Policy Council, that they “in no way encourage, support or promote smoking.”

“This is how her son got killed,” Sharpton said, referring to Garner’s mother. 

*“How could anybody ignore interactions between police [and the Black community] if they’re increased because of a ban?” he continued. “If a policeman sees a guy standing on the corner smoking a Kool, he’s asking ‘Where did you get that from?’ and that will lead to interaction.” *

Sharpton also suggested that the push to legalize marijuana in the U.S. could directly conflict with the effort to ban menthol cigarettes. 

“That puts us in a very awkward position as ministers,” Sharpton said. “Grandma can’t smoke her Kools but Jamal can smoke his weed. That puts us in an awkward kind of position that looks paradoxical.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden's new pick for US ambassador to Saudi Arabia will be considered an insult by MBS, ex-official says, as US-Saudi relations hit new low​
President Joe Biden's pick for US ambassador to Saudi Arabia will likely be considered a disappointment or even an insult to Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, a former US official told Insider.

Last Friday, Biden nominated Michael Ratney to the post following the departure of Gen. John Abizaid, a former head of US Central Command, from Riyadh last year.

The nomination comes at a low point in US-Saudi relations, with Biden clearly distancing himself from the country and Crown Prince Mohammed — also known as MBS — reportedly trying to punish him back.

David Schenker, who served as assistant secretary of state for Near Eastern Affairs at the State Department from 2019 to January 2021, told Insider of Ratney: "He's a very capable diplomat, he served in positions of importance, requited himself well, and is held in high regard."


----------



## GURPS

The declaration urges that government crackdowns on online activities “be consistent with international human rights law, including the right to freedom of expression while encouraging diversity of opinion, and pluralism without fear of censorship, harassment, or intimidation.”

“Access to the open Internet is limited by some authoritarian governments and online platforms and digital tools are increasingly used to repress freedom of expression and deny other human rights and fundamental freedoms,” the declaration said. 

“Countries have erected firewalls and taken other technical measures, such as Internet shutdowns, to restrict access to journalism, information, and services, in ways that are contrary to international human rights commitments and obligations,” it continued.

Partners in the declaration include the European Commission, the U.K., Australia, Germany, Columbia and dozens of other nations. China and Russia are absent from the list.










						Biden Admin Makes Global Internet Pledge To Fight ‘Disinformation,’ Crackdown On ‘Harmful’ Content
					

The Biden administration, along with 60 other partners, endorsed new global internet principles Thursday which propose that governments restrict online speech.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## GURPS

GOP Leader Kevin McCarthy Torches Biden Over Admin’s New ‘Orwellian Disinformation Governance Board’​

“Leave it to Democrats to think free speech is the problem and more government is the solution,” McCarthy said in an exclusive statement to The Daily Wire. “The notion that the same party that spent four years promoting the Russia collusion hoax, suppressed the Hunter Biden laptop story, and equated parents to domestic terrorists believes it has the credibility to tell Americans what is true is laughable.”

“And it is telling that the person who would run Biden’s Orwellian Disinformation Governance Board is a political activist who has a long history of falling for and spreading disinformation,” McCarthy continued. “It is easy to imagine this person abusing the term ‘disinformation’ to suppress facts and spin away inconvenient truths about the administration’s many failures, including their failures to secure the border. The idea that the federal government should control speech sounds uncomfortably close to the Thought Police. Biden must immediately abandon his plan to create a modern-day Ministry of Truth.”


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden mocks his own poor approval rating, calls Trump's presidency a 'plague' and says he won't roast the GOP because 'there's nothing I can say that McCarthy hasn't on tape' as he headlines White House Correspondents' Dinner​

*President Joe Biden made fun of his own approval ratings, his predecessor and the GOP during the opening remarks at the White House Correspondents' Association Dinner on Saturday*
*'I'm really excited to be here tonight with the only group of Americans who have a lower approval rating than I have,' Biden said of the journalists, celebrities and politicians attending the event*
*He then took aim at Republicans, saying he wouldn't roas them because 'there's nothing I can say about the GOP that Kevin McCarthy hasn't already put on tape' he joked*
*The Daily Show's Trevor Noah then took over as he roasted the president, his administration and journalists throughout the room as he mocked MSNBC, CNN and Fox News*
*The comedian also took a at the room full of people gathered without masks, and ultimately paid a tribute to the fourth estate and America's freedoms, noting the privilege of being able to mock his own president *


----------



## GURPS

​​Eye on the prize! Biden bans menthol cigarettes​
As a senator, Biden was a proud foot soldier on the disgraceful and ineffective war on drugs, and as vice president, his boss broke precedent in giving the FDA regulatory control over the tobacco market by signing the Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act into effect.

But with inflation creeping toward the double digits amid an unprecedented economic contraction, Biden's decision to crack down on menthol cigarettes — while offering a regressive bailout to disproportionately white voters in the form of student loan debt cancellation, no less — is a political mystery as much as it is a moral travesty.

The obvious case against Biden's menthol ban is its inevitably disparate racial impact. Whereas menthol smokers compose a little more than a third of the overall cigarette market, 85% of black smokers use menthols. Considering that more than two-thirds of the nation’s states make the mere possession of untaxed cigarettes illegal, the implications for law enforcement, who received zero guidance in the FDA announcement, are profound. Good thing police don't have a history of killing unarmed black men selling black market cigarettes, or anything!


----------



## GURPS

FREE MARKETS​The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has formally proposed a ban on menthol cigarette and flavored cigar sales. Supporters of the ban have portrayed it as "a racial justice issue."

"They are right about that, but not in the way they mean," writes _Reason_'s Jacob Sullum:



> What they mean is that 85 percent of black smokers prefer menthol cigarettes, compared to 30 percent of white smokers.…As the menthol ban's proponents see it, even the choice to start smoking is not really a choice, because consumers—in this case, black consumers in particular—are no match for Big Tobacco's persuasive wiles. Gardiner cites the industry's history of "predatory marketing," while the anti-smoking Truth Initiative condemns "relentless profiling of Black Americans and vulnerable populations" by brands like Kool, Salem, and Newport.
> That's one way of looking at it. Here is another: The federal government is targeting the kind of cigarettes that black smokers overwhelmingly prefer, precisely because black smokers overwhelmingly prefer them. The FDA also worries that menthol cigarettes appeal to teenagers, another "vulnerable population." Public health officials are thus treating African Americans like children in the sense that they don't trust either to make their own decisions….
> In addition to condescending assumptions, the FDA is displaying remarkable shortsightedness regarding the practical impact of its policy on the community it supposedly is trying to help. "Policies that amount to prohibition for adults will have serious racial justice implications," the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Drug Policy Alliance, the Sentencing Project, and 24 other organizations warned in an April 2021 letter to Becerra and Acting FDA Commissioner Janet Woodcock. "Such a ban will trigger criminal penalties, which will disproportionately impact people of color, as well as prioritize criminalization over public health and harm reduction. A ban will also lead to unconstitutional policing and other negative interactions with local law enforcement."



The FDA also claims that menthols are more addictive than nonmenthol cigarettes. "But that's hard to square with the existing data," points out Reason Foundation's Guy Bentley.









						AOC Defends Due Process as Colleagues Greenlight Asset Seizure Bill
					

The bill asks Biden "to violate the 4th Amendment," says congresswoman. An unlikely coalition of congressional Democrats and Republicans joined...




					reason.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> FREE MARKETS​The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has formally proposed a ban on menthol cigarette and flavored cigar sales. Supporters of the ban have portrayed it as "a racial justice issue."
> 
> "They are right about that, but not in the way they mean," writes _Reason_'s Jacob Sullum:
> 
> 
> 
> The FDA also claims that menthols are more addictive than nonmenthol cigarettes. "But that's hard to square with the existing data," points out Reason Foundation's Guy Bentley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOC Defends Due Process as Colleagues Greenlight Asset Seizure Bill
> 
> 
> The bill asks Biden "to violate the 4th Amendment," says congresswoman. An unlikely coalition of congressional Democrats and Republicans joined...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reason.com




More elite whites telling the black what's best for them.


----------



## GURPS

George Washington University Law Professor Jonathan Turley called attention to the flip on Twitter.

“Biden’s defense of ‘aborting babies’ is not exactly how the Democrats want to frame the issue,” Turley tweeted.

Colorado Rep. Lauren Boebert (R) mocked the president for his word choice.

“Joe Biden is so aloof that he screwed up his Leftist talking point and said ‘abort a child’ not a clump of cells or any other term the Left wants to try and use to make abortion seem less evil,” Boebert tweeted.










						Biden Causes Cringes In Gaffe Discussing Leaked SCOTUS Opinion | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe being Joe, he didn’t stop there, but added one of those most whopping lies this career serial liar has ever told: “Look, think what _Roe_ says. _Roe_ says what all basic mainstream religions have historically concluded — that the right — that the existence of a human life and being is a question. Is it at the moment of conception? Is it six months? Is it six weeks?”

Biden says he is a Catholic. He even claims to be a devout, committed, observant believer. He became a U.S. senator before _Roe v. Wade_ was decided. During the entire life of the abortion controversy post-_Roe_, Biden was in the Senate, and then vice president, and then ostensible president. It is inconceivable that during all those decades, he never learned that the Catholic Church teaches that “human life must be respected and protected absolutely from the moment of conception. From the first moment of his existence a human being must be recognized as having the rights of a person – among which is the inviolable right of every innocent being to life.”

There is simply no equivocation in his own Church’s position on this. _The Catechism of the Catholic Church_ adds: “Since the first century the Church has affirmed the moral evil of every procured abortion. This teaching has not changed and remains unchangeable. Direct abortion, that is to say abortion willed either as an end or a means, is gravely contrary to the moral law: You shall not kill the embryo by abortion and shall not cause the newborn to perish.”











						Biden: ‘Roe Says What All Basic Mainstream Religions Have Historically Concluded’
					

Amid years of controversy over abortion, no one ever said Roe v. Wade represented traditional religious views. It took a serial liar, Joe Biden, to do that.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Hijinx

Biden is a devout Democrat, as is Pelosi.
Their religion is the Democrat party.
Any reference to the Catholic faith is a lie they use to get votes.

The real problem is that Catholic hierarchy which profoundly states it is against abortion allows these people to tell their lie without announcing to voters that these people are apostate. 
Why do they not expel these people?
Because they use them. They fear the political and real outcome from them if they publicly expel them from the Church. IMO this makes the leadership of the Church as bad as the liars they allow to use the faith for votes. I love the Church, but those leading it are killing it, and it shows as more and more Catholics are leaving.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Sleep Joe has long lost the plot


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s ‘most extreme’ MAGA malarkey​
We have zero desire to obsess about this prez’s malarkey as much as liberal outlets did over the last guy, but he’s sure making it hard. The latest from President Joe Biden: “This MAGA crowd is really the most extreme political organization that’s existed in American history. Recent American history.”

He was suggesting the Supreme Court’s overturning of Roe v. Wade could be followed by other outrages, such as letting states pass laws “saying that children who are LGBTQ can’t be in classrooms with other children.” Huh?

For starters, the leaked draft opinion takes great pains to explain why Roe is unique, its reversal is no reason to expect a similar undoing of the gay-marriage ruling and other expansions of Americans’ constitutional rights.

Second, Biden conveniently forgets (or, who knows with him, maybe he really doesn’t recall) that he himself was anti-Roe _for at least a decade_. “I don’t like the Supreme Court decision on abortion. I think it went too far,” he told the Washingtonian in 1974. In ’82, he backed a constitutional amendment to undo the decision and let states decide, as the draft ruling prescribes.

Third, how is MAGA anti-gay, when Donald Trump not only literally waved the rainbow flag at the Republican National Convention but as president appointed the highest-ever openly gay official, Richard Grenell?


----------



## GURPS

What in the hell: "Senior American officials" leak that US intel directing attacks on Russian generals?​
In one sense, the broader intelligence sharing is already known. The US and its NATO partners have not acted coyly in their support for Ukraine’s military operations, and it’s hardly been limited to intel. The West has shipped a tsunami of materiel into Ukraine to bolster their military, to the point where Ukraine reportedly has more functional tanks than Russia. Joe Biden just openly demanded $33 _billion_ in new arms shipments to Ukraine and will almost certainly get it. We haven’t been wallflowers.

However, the accusation of providing targeting intelligence on Russia’s high command would be another incremental escalation in this fight. At the very least, the leak of those efforts to the New York Times forces Russia and Putin to react to it, and Putin isn’t exactly a man with surplus equanimity at the moment. This goes beyond temperament to survival, though; if Putin doesn’t do _something_ about this open targeting of his command officers, those same officers might decide to fight their next battle in Moscow rather than the Donbas. Putin’s savvy enough to understand this.

But let’s consider just how much intel we might be providing them … and how much the Russians are giving to the Ukrainians themselves:



> Ukrainian officials have combined that geographic information with their own intelligence — including intercepted communications that alert the Ukrainian military to the presence of senior Russian officers — to conduct artillery strikes and other attacks that have killed Russian officers.



I don’t doubt that the US is providing battlefield intelligence. However, we already know that Russian telecommunications are a complete mess and that their units use uncoded and open transmissions to discuss locations, tactics, and maneuvers. It’s as if the Russian military never bothered to upgrade their comms from World War II. It may well be that the US intel allows Ukraine to refine their targeting, but they likely are gleaning enough off of Russian comms to get a pretty good idea of who is where at any one time.


----------



## GURPS

‘That’s Not Fair!’: Martha MacCallum Forced To Referee As Debate Goes Off The Rails During Live Show​

MacCallum started the segment off with a question about President Joe Biden’s harsh criticism of the recently-leaked early opinion draft — calling for landmark abortion cases _Roe v. Wade_ and _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_ to be overturned — and what he called the “ultra-MAGA agenda.”

Was it wise, MacCallum wondered, for Biden to risk alienating half the country in an effort to rally support going into the quickly-approaching midterm elections?

“Is it wise. Is it politically wise? You have a lot of people who live in the suburbs a lot of independent voters, like 70%, that have a disapproval for this president. Is it wise to do sort of the ‘basket of deplorables’ plan here? Is that smart on the part of this president?” she asked.

Goodstein, who worked as an advisor to both former President Bill Clinton and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, immediately attempted to change the subject.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s climate advisor threatens airlines they better comply or ‘they’re gonna be outta here!’​
White House National Climate Adviser Gina McCarthy openly threatened airlines in true “Godfather” fashion on Friday during a forum at Tufts University, warning that they will no longer exist if they don’t follow President Joe Biden’s Green New Deal-style rules.

“Who woulda thunk that [airlines would] be all in?” McCarthy remarked. “But they better be or they’re gonna be out of here.”

The White House is promoting exceedingly unrealistic policies that claim to increase sustainable jet fuel by three billion gallons and reduce aviation emissions by 20 percent by 2030.

McCarthy boasted that the Biden administration will be issuing over 100 new rules this year to regulate appliances.


----------



## GURPS

‘These lunatics are dangerous’​



Here’s part of Garland’s statement announcing that the federal government is getting even bigger:



> Today, I am announcing three actions that the Department is taking to advance environmental justice.
> First, consistent with the President’s Executive Order on Tackling the Climate Crisis at Home and Abroad, we are issuing a comprehensive environmental justice enforcement strategy. Associate Attorney General Vanita Gupta will discuss that strategy in just a moment.
> Second, I am pleased to announce that we are launching the Justice Department’s first-ever Office of Environmental Justice to oversee and help guide the Justice Department’s wide-ranging environmental justice efforts. Like all parts of government, it will get its own acronym: OEJ.
> And third, the Justice Department is issuing an Interim Final Rule that will restore the use of an important law enforcement tool – supplemental environmental projects – subject to new guidelines and limitations that I will also be issuing today.
> Administrator Regan and I know that the communities most impacted by environmental harm are not isolated in any one part of our country. Environmental crime and injustice touch communities in all our cities, towns, rural areas, and on Tribal lands.
> Although violations of our environmental laws can happen anywhere, communities of color, indigenous communities, and low-income communities often bear the brunt of the harm caused by environmental crime, pollution, and climate change.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden promotes former MSNBC analyst to replace Press Secretary Jen Psaki, who is moving to MSNBC​


----------



## herb749

When does the crying start. They are only asking those tough questions because she is a gay black woman .


----------



## glhs837

Whats next, Five Year Plans?


----------



## GURPS

Federal judge rebukes Biden administration in lawsuit over its 'catch and release' immigration policy​

The administration argued Florida didn’t have legal standing to challenge its policies, and its polices “are beyond judicial review.”

U.S. District Judge T. Kent Wetherell of the Northern District of Florida Pensacola Division rejected the administration’s arguments in a blistering 37-page ruling.

Wetherell repeatedly argued its arguments “weren’t persuasive,” “defy logic,” and its policies are “not immune from judicial review.”

Not holding back, he began his rebuke in the fourth paragraph.

*“Suffice it to say the Court is wholly unpersuaded by Defendants’ position that they have unfettered discretion to determine how (or if) to comply with the immigration statutes and that there is nothing that Florida or this Court can do about their policies even if they contravene the immigration statutes,” the judge wrote.

“This position is as remarkable as it is wrong because it is well established that no one, not even the President, is above the law and the Court unquestionably has the authority to say what the law is and to invalidate action of the executive branch that contravenes the law and/or the Constitution,” he continued. “Thus, if Florida’s allegations that Defendants are essentially flaunting the immigration laws are proven to be true, the Court most certainly can (and will) do something about it.”*

In his footnote, he adds, “The Court is aware that some consider the term ‘alien’ to be offensive and ‘dehumanizing’ and that Defendants prefer the term ‘noncitizen.’ However, the Court will use the term ‘alien’ in this Order because that is the term used throughout the immigration statutes and the term ‘noncitizen’ is underinclusive because the statutory definition of ‘alien’ includes both noncitizens and persons who are ‘not a … national of the United States.’” 8 U.S.C. §1101(a)(3) (emphasis added).”


----------



## Kyle

Congress Votes On Bill To Legalize Clinton-Assisted Suicide
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The US House of Representatives is scheduled to vote on a healthcare bill that, if passed, will legalize Clinton-assisted suicide in all 50 states. The bill is expected to pass easily in the Democrat majority house after which the bill will move to the Senate chamber for final...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden blasted for ‘lying’, ‘gaslighting’ speech blaming inflation on pandemic and Putin​

Around noon on Tuesday, Biden addressed the American public on the state of the economy. In addition to saying that his administration has made "extraordinary progress" with the economy, Biden blamed all economic hardship on COVID-19 and Russia.

"I want us to be crystal clear about the problem," Biden stated. "There are two leading causes of inflation we’re seeing today. The first cause of inflation is a once-in-a-century pandemic. Not only did it shut down our global economy, it threw the supply chains and the demand completely out of whack."

He then explained the other cause. "And this year we have a second cause, Mr. Putin’s war in Ukraine." He added, "We saw in March that 60% of inflation that month was due to price increases at the pump for gasoline."

In response to reporters’ question about taking any "responsibility" for inflation, Biden stated, "I think our policies help, not hurt."

Exasperated with the Biden narrative that blamed external forces for inflation, conservatives took to Twitter to mock the president’s words.


----------



## GURPS

Biden admin reaches deal to provide 'free' internet plans for low-income households​
President Joe Biden's administration reached a deal with 20 U.S. internet service providers to provide free internet access to Americans living in low-income areas Monday.

ISPs such as AT&T, Verizon, Comcast and others agreed to provide "high-speed" internet access for $30 per month. The Biden administration also announced a federal subsidy for low-income households that will pay up to $30 for internet access, effectively making the plan free for qualifying households.


----------



## GURPS

CNN fact checker slams Biden’s claim that he reduced federal deficit​
“Let me remind you again: I reduced the federal deficit,” Biden said a speech last Wednesday. “All the talk about the deficit from my Republican friends, I love it. I’ve reduced $350 billion in my first year in office.”

Biden made the claim while touting his administration’s economic track record – despite fierce criticism from Republican lawmakers who argue his policies have contributed to rampant inflation and led the US economy to the brink of a recession.

During a Monday appearance on CNN’s “New Day” and in a separate article, Dale noted that the federal deficit had indeed declined during fiscal 2021. However, the deficit decline was originally expected to be even larger than the figure Biden referenced.

Dale added that economic experts “still scoffed at the idea that President Biden is personally responsible for having reduced the deficit.”

“In fact, one advocate of deficit reduction, Marc Goldwein of the Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget, told me that this claim is almost bizarro world, a reversal of reality,” Daniel said.


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday, Biden’s media team seemed to be trying to walk it all back, calling the information provided by the Pentagon’s PRESS SECRETARY and other senior American officials “leaks.” The Hill ran a story on the walkback attempt headlined, “Biden ‘displeased’ with intelligence leaks, says Psaki.”

*So, Biden is “displeased,” whatever that means. It sounds more like something you would say about a king rather than someone who is taking up space in the White House. “His Majesty is displeased with the nation’s ill temper,” the Brits might announce imperiously. “Displeased” is not a very strong word; “displeased” suggests annoyance or mild aggravation. After all, kings don’t really notice what we mortals are up to down here.*

Speckled short-timer Jen Psaki explained yesterday, *“the president was displeased with the leaks. His view was that it was an overstatement of our role, an inaccurate statement, and also an understatement of the Ukrainians’ role and their leadership.” Psaki added that Biden doesn’t think the leaks were “constructive.”*

Joe is so blamey, isn’t he? It’s not Joe’s fault, it’s the Ukrainians’ fault. Or the leakers. Blame them, not Joe.

*The Washington Post reported late last week that U.S. intelligence helped Ukraine target and sink the Russian warship the “Moskva.” Yesterday, NBC reported that after seeing WaPo’s story, Biden met with Director of National Intelligence Avril Haines, CIA Director William Burns and Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin, and complained that the “intelligence sharing” was “counterproductive.”*

Biden is displeased about all this counterproductive information sharing. Gosh. He sure told those intel chiefs. But what Biden DIDN’T do is deny the story was true or clarify exactly what the US’s role WAS. I wonder what Putin thinks about Joe’s displeasure? I’m thinking not too much.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, May 10, 2022 ☙ DISPLEASED 🦠
					

A BIG Multipler update; Ozzie pols lose jobs; DeSantis tackles Communism; FDA says jabs for kids don't have to work, much; Trudeau goes to Ukraine; Biden is very very displeased about leaks; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

“I can’t stand it because I feel like you’re walking down this aisle at the convenience store or CVS and looking for something that would say ‘Ultra MAGA’ and it’s gross to me,” she said, prompting laughter from around the table. “I can’t stand it, and can’t get it out of my head and I want them to stop.”

“Just because he comes out and says ‘Ultra MAGA’ 20 times it’s not going to make inflation go away,” Perino continued. “They can say Rick Scott 100,000 times. That guy is eating alone at the lunch table. Basically there’s nobody in the Republican Party that signed on to his plan. He can have his plan and he has every right to try to push it, but by no means does an ‘Ultra MAGA’ group support it, that’s absurd.”

Perino pointed out that the main criticism of Scott’s plan was an increase in taxes — which she argued was ridiculous because Democrats were also planning to raises taxes.

“Choice versus a referendum,” Perino added. “That’s exactly what you’re going to hear me say a hundred times, as many times as they say ‘Ultra MAGA,’ I’ll say that. Because they know this from the Obama Biden years of 2010 and 2014 where they lost seats. If it’s a choice between Biden or Trump, that’s what the team wants — that’s what the Biden team wants. But everybody is dealing with inflation every day. It’s a referendum on the president. That’s what the mid-terms are about. They can try make it a choice, it’s going to be very difficult.”










						‘It’s Gross To Me’: Dana Perino Has Had About Enough Of Biden’s ‘Ultra-MAGA’ Claims | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hijinx

Why would we tell Russia we supplied the information that sank their ship.
That information if true should be a top secret.

We are teasing the Bull.

Stupid. Who the F is running our intelligence agencies. ?
Damn: The Ukraine  sure made a good move when the bought the president through his son.


----------



## GURPS

Ultra MAGA Republican Scott hits "President Constanza" after attack with political ad​
Joe Biden tried to lay the blame on his never-ending list of failures on Republicans when he delivered that really weird speech about inflation on Tuesday. He blamed everyone but himself and his inept policies, as is his habit. The Wall Street Journal labeled him “President Constanza”. The speech was that bad. One person singled out as the boogeyman standing in the way of Democrats was Senator Rick Scott from Florida. Scott has been reaping the rewards of Biden’s attack ever since that speech.

Scott was interviewed on several shows on Fox News Channel yesterday. Each interview was a chance to rebut Biden’s speech and he took advantage of that. Today it is reported that the senator cut a political ad on his “Restore America” plan that Biden railed against. Scott asks, “How do you destroy America’s economy? Look around.” He goes on to slam Biden, Harris and woke Democrats. Scott says Washington, D.C. hates his plan and “that is how you know it’s good.” Then he puts the website on the screen. The ad is paid for by Rick Scott for Florida.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

“The Great MAGA King”: Biden Has New Nickname for President Trump​

After coining the catchy phrase “Ultra MAGA” last week to describe President Trump’s agenda and supporters, Dementia Joe Biden on Wednesday offered up a new catch phrase to describe Donald Trump himself, “The Great MAGA King.” Biden meant it as an insult, but the Ultra MAGA crowd is loving it.

Biden spoke at the IBEW convention in Chicago Wednesday. The podium made Biden look small so he came around to the end to speak to the labor union gathering.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden’s FDA Chief Asserts “Misinformation” is Leading Cause of Death in Nation​
However, during an interview with CNN’s Pamela Brown, FDA chief Dr. Robert Califf noted he could not “quantify” the impact of misinformation on death rates.



> I have to acknowledge there is no way to quantify this. So, I can’t say the numbers come out just like they would for heart disease or cancer.



Then he “sciences” his assertions to support the Disinformation Board and its goals that the current administration has touted.





Of course, Califf neglects to mention any of the following:


Drug overdose deaths are at a record high (the report contains actual numbers).
The rising rate of suicide and depression among American kids.
The consequence of chronic diseases left untreated because of covid response.
The fact murders have spiked nearly 40 percent since 2019.
Senator Tom Cotton reminded Califf that food, and not misinformation about disinformation, is actually on the FDA agenda.



> Senator Tom Cotton today wrote to Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Commissioner Robert Califf demanding answers about the dangerous shortage of infant formula and asking how the FDA is planning to combat the issue.
> In part, Cotton wrote, “Millions of babies rely on formula for their nutritional needs. Major retailers are limiting the amount of infant formula customers can purchase per visit, and families are being forced to pay higher prices and fees to obtain adequate food for their child. This places an additional burden on hardworking Americans already spending more on necessities due to inflation.”




Of course, now it’s time to worry about the baby formula crisis. Never doubt the ability of a Biden appointee to muck things up.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Those same people waited in line hours to get a covid test they didn't need.


----------



## herb749

A lot of these shortages are from China. They shutdown their economy over covid, but will still only claim less than 5000 deaths from it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Top Biden Adviser Tries To Boast About A Nominee’s Skin Color. Martha MacCallum Is Not Having Any Of It​
“I’m sure she’s excellent and well-qualified,” MacCallum responded. “How does the fact that it’s a diversity pick mean that the economy is going to improve? Why is that relevant?”

“Totally fair question. The reason it’s relevant — remember, these are people that are pulling some of the most influential levers in the economy. Now, any time you’re doing that, you have to ask yourself on whose behalf are you pulling those levers? If you’re simply focused on the top reaches of the corporate sector, if you’re simply focused on the stock market and you’re not paying enough attention to communities that have been left behind in this economy, then I would argue that you have a Federal Reserve that is not as representative as it needs to be. That’s what President Biden —” Bernstein said before MacCallum cut him off.

“People would argue that it doesn’t matter what color you are to care about communities at the upper and lower reaches of the economy —” MacCallum said before Bernstein jumped in.

*“President Biden would explain to you that it’s extremely important to have a Federal Reserve that looks like all of America.”*

“If she’s the most qualified, 100%. Regardless of her skin color either way,” MacCallum said before the pair shifted to other topics.


----------



## Kyle

After Absorbing All His Haters' Powers, Trump Evolves Into Ultra MAGA Man



WASHINGTON, D.C.—Biden tried to warn us. He's been sounding the alarm for weeks now, desperately trying to alert the nation to a grave threat to our national security: ULTRA MAGA. But no one took him seriously, figuring he was just off his meds again. But no—he was actually speaking clearly for the first time in his life.

For lo, a danger to all humanity has appeared above the D.C. skyline: ULTRA MAGA MAN, the final form of dangerous former president, insurrectionist, and taco bowl enthusiast Donald Trump. Having finally absorbed the powers of his defeated haters and all the "sad, pathetic losers" he's roasted over the years, Trump morphed into the most powerful version of himself yet.

"His powers, they're—they're off the charts!" shouted one scientist operating an energy detection device in the streets below. "We've never seen power of this magnitude! We're all going to die! Run for your lives!"

"YES! YEEEEEEES!!!" cackled Trump as his ULTRA MAGA suit grew and rearranged itself into its ultra form, usually reserved only for the most epic of foes. "Phenomenal, tremendous powers! The best powers, really. Everyone says so!"










						After Absorbing All His Haters' Powers, Trump Evolves Into Ultra MAGA Man
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Biden tried to warn us. He's been sounding the alarm for weeks now, desperately trying to alert the nation to a grave threat to our national security: ULTRA MAGA. But no one took him seriously, figuring he was just off his meds again. But no—he was actually speaking clearly for...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

These people are so freaking stupid.
They are lying about the vaccine's appearance when if they were smart they would be blaming trump for the fact that it doesn't work. It was the Trump Vaccine. He had it approved without proper testing.

Now Trump worked hard to get it approved after the dipstick Faucci gave him bad information, and Trump  was trying to save lives, but the vaccine is simply not working and may be doing more harm than good and these stupid sonsofbitches are shoving it like it was a miracle drug instead of trying to find one that works.
I don't hold it against trump for trying to help, but the fact is that if the Democrats were smart they would be blaming Trump because it doesn't work.


----------



## gemma_rae

What did you forget about "Emergency Use Only"?


----------



## GURPS

Jeff Bezos asks disinformation board to fact check Biden tweet​


----------



## GURPS

Wash Post fact-checker calls uproar over Biden sending baby formula to border amidst shortage 'faux outrage'​
However, Kessler defended the administration's actions and called the concerns "faux outrage."

"This is a ridiculous faux outrage. The shortage of baby formula is a serious issue that the administration is seeking to address. But at the same time, the administration cannot be faulted for following the law and providing baby formula to undocumented immigrants," he wrote.

He cited the 1997 Flores Settlement, which details how border facilities must meet the basic needs of detained illegal immigrant minors, including providing age-appropriate food and drink. 

"Anyone who suggests this is the result of specific Biden policies, i.e., his ‘reckless, out-of-touch priorities,’ earns Four Pinocchios," Kessler argued.


----------



## GURPS

White House Admits It ‘Misstated’ False Claim No COVID Vaccine Existed When Biden Took Office​
On Friday night, the White House admitted the tweet was mistaken, even as it sought to credit Biden with the larger rollout of the vaccines created under the “Operation Warp Speed” program of his predecessor, former President Trump.

“We previously misstated that vaccines were unavailable in January 2021,” the White House corrected itself. “We should have said that they were not widely available. Vaccines became available shortly before the President came into office. Since then, he’s responsible for fully vaccinating over 200 million people.”

By the time Biden was sworn in, both Moderna’s and Pfizer’s COVID vaccinations had been authorized for emergency use and about 1 million Americans per day were getting them. Biden himself had already received his second shot more than a week before his inauguration.



Mistated my ass ...... FLAT OUT LIED is more like it


----------



## GURPS

Harvey Weinstein-Linked Biden Adviser, Liberal Group Created ‘MAGA’ Smear During Six-Month Research Project: Report​

“Biden’s attempt to appropriate the ‘MAGA’ brand as a political attack was hardly accidental,” The Washington Post reported on Friday. “It arose from a six-month research project to find the best way to target Republicans, helmed by Biden adviser Anita Dunn and by the Center for American Progress Action Fund, a liberal group.”

Dunn worked for the Biden administration until August of last year. She was recently re-hired by the administration. Now, it appears that during her time away from the executive office, she was in part working on this research study to craft the best way to smear Republicans.

In 2017, she reportedly helped the disgraced Hollywood mogul Weinstein conduct damage control after it was revealed he had illegally used his immense position to pressure Hollywood actresses to perform sexual favors in exchange for movie roles. He was convicted of rape after six women came forward against him.

The extent to which she helped him during that time remains unclear, but her previous employer confirmed that a friend had asked Dunn to speak with Weinstein.

*Additionally, the Center for American Progress Action Fund assisted in the research project to zero in on Biden’s new talking points.

“All of that extremism gets captured in that brand,” Navin Nayak, president and executive director of CAP Action Fund, said of the term. “We are not trying to create a new word. This is how they define themselves.”

“The polling and focus group research by Hart Research and the Global Strategy Group found that ‘MAGA’ was already viewed negatively by voters — more negatively than other phrases like ‘Trump Republicans,’” the Post reported.*

It was not reported how much capital was spent on this effort, but it might have been a giant waste of money. Many Republicans have already embraced the nickname, including President Donald Trump, whom Biden called “the Great MAGA King.”

Regardless of its impact, this story means that when Biden recently said that “this MAGA crowd is really the most extreme political organization that’s existed in American history, in recent American history,” he likely made that claim in part out of a focus-group-tested poll that said the best way to get liberals to view their fellow Americans in a negative light is to call them “MAGA.”



I'm sure this ' polls ' well with the Progressive ' Punch A Nazi ' AntiFA Types .... Moderates I doubt it


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden administration to remove 5 terror groups from blacklist​

Each of the groups is now considered defunct, and Secretary of State Tony Blinken notified Congress of the removals on Friday, according to a copy of the document independently obtained by Fox News Digital.

The groups include Basque Fatherland and Liberty, also known as ETA; Aum Shinrikyo, a Japanese doomsday cult; Kahane Kach, a radical Orthodox Jewish group, as well as two Islamic groups, the Mujahideen Shura Council in the Environs of Jerusalem, and Gama'a al-Islamiyya, according to the notification.

The removal comes as the Biden administration faces criticism for considering the removal of Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) from the blacklist as part of nuclear deal negotiations.

"The Biden administration dragged out briefings about this for months, then went radio silent, then quietly rushed it through hoping no one would notice until it was a done deal," a senior Republican congressional aide familiar with the notification told Fox Digital of Friday's move. "Republicans on the Hill believe this was a dress rehearsal for trying to remove terrorism sanctions on the IRGC."


----------



## GURPS

Here’s a typically delusional claim he made last week in response to a reporter’s question concerning how much responsibility he accepts for the inflation spike: “I think our policies help, not hurt.… Economists think that this is going to be a real tough problem to solve, but it’s not because of spending.” That claim conflicts with the opinions of most economists, including progressives like Obama economic advisor Steven Rattner, who wrote the following in the _New York Times_ during November of 2021:



> The original sin was the $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan, passed in March. The bill — almost completely unfunded — sought to counter the effects of the Covid pandemic by focusing on demand-side stimulus rather than on investment. That has contributed materially to today’s inflation levels.… So the administration should come clean with voters about the impact of its spending plans on inflation.



Biden’s preposterous response to April’s inflation figures suggests that he is unlikely to do that. He still insists, for example, that high inflation in our country is symptomatic of a global trend. However, as my _American Spectator_ colleague Daniel J. Flynn recently pointed out, this is fiction. A rational president would have stopped peddling this whopper months ago, when the Federal Reserve compared the core inflation rate in the U.S. to the rates experienced in other OECD nations and concluded, “The United States is experiencing higher rates of inflation than other advanced economies.” The chart below tells you all you need to know:








As out of touch as Biden is about the causes of inflation, his plan to fix the problem is even more delusional. Predictably, one of its major features involves tax increases. Biden takes credit for last year’s modest decrease in the federal deficit, and maintains that making corporations and the wealthy “pay their fair share” will reduce it further. But the _Wall Street Journal_ reveals the dirty little secret about that reduction — it happened because Americans are already paying more in taxes: “Federal receipts through April rose an astonishing $843 billion from a year earlier, or 39% … Individual income taxes rose $698 billion, or 68%.”










						Inflation: The Price You Pay for Biden’s Delusions - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

When the Bureau of Labor Statistics reported that inflation had risen at an annual rate of 8.3 percent in April, the White House and many news outlets made much of the minuscule decrease from the 8.5 percent rate reported for...




					spectator.org


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Here’s a typically delusional claim he made last week in response to a reporter’s question concerning how much responsibility he accepts for the inflation spike: “I think our policies help, not hurt.… Economists think that this is going to be a real tough problem to solve, but it’s not because of spending.” That claim conflicts with the opinions of most economists, including progressives like Obama economic advisor Steven Rattner, who wrote the following in the _New York Times_ during November of 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s preposterous response to April’s inflation figures suggests that he is unlikely to do that. He still insists, for example, that high inflation in our country is symptomatic of a global trend. However, as my _American Spectator_ colleague Daniel J. Flynn recently pointed out, this is fiction. A rational president would have stopped peddling this whopper months ago, when the Federal Reserve compared the core inflation rate in the U.S. to the rates experienced in other OECD nations and concluded, “The United States is experiencing higher rates of inflation than other advanced economies.” The chart below tells you all you need to know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As out of touch as Biden is about the causes of inflation, his plan to fix the problem is even more delusional. Predictably, one of its major features involves tax increases. Biden takes credit for last year’s modest decrease in the federal deficit, and maintains that making corporations and the wealthy “pay their fair share” will reduce it further. But the _Wall Street Journal_ reveals the dirty little secret about that reduction — it happened because Americans are already paying more in taxes: “Federal receipts through April rose an astonishing $843 billion from a year earlier, or 39% … Individual income taxes rose $698 billion, or 68%.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation: The Price You Pay for Biden’s Delusions - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
> 
> 
> When the Bureau of Labor Statistics reported that inflation had risen at an annual rate of 8.3 percent in April, the White House and many news outlets made much of the minuscule decrease from the 8.5 percent rate reported for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectator.org




Wouldn't tax receipts increase from a year ago once more people went back to work .


----------



## GURPS

But even this walk back was misleading.

By the time Biden took office, vaccine distribution was well underway, and over 16.5 million doses had already been administered. For the White House to suggest that there weren’t a lot of COVID vaccines available to the public when Biden took office is simply false. The Trump administration had ordered at least 400 million vaccine doses from Pfizer and Moderna—enough vaccines to innoculate 77% of the United States population eligible to receive a shot—before Biden even took office. For context, just over 66% of the population has had at least their full initial dosage, according to Our World in Data.










						White House Walks Back False Claim About COVID Vaccines With Another Misleading Claim
					

Earlier this week, the White House falsely claimed that “there was no vaccine available,” when Joe Biden took office. It was an easily disproven claim, seeing as the first COVID-19 vaccines were...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Approves Plan to Redeploy Several Hundred Ground Forces Into Somalia​

U.S. President Joe Biden has authorized the redeployment of several hundred American troops back into Somalia. The move comes more than a year after Donald Trump ordered their withdrawal. The United States had about 700 troops in Somalia focused on helping local forces defeat the al Qaeda-linked al Shabaab insurgency.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Biden Approves Plan to Redeploy Several Hundred Ground Forces Into Somalia​
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden has authorized the redeployment of several hundred American troops back into Somalia. The move comes more than a year after Donald Trump ordered their withdrawal. The United States had about 700 troops in Somalia focused on helping local forces defeat the al Qaeda-linked al Shabaab insurgency.


He must want a Mogadishu of his own.


----------



## GURPS

The Latest Instance of Joe Biden’s Handlers Running Interference Is Maximum Cringe​




Yikes. That may be the loudest I’ve ever heard them yelling.

These incidents are always a terrible look for a man who has portrayed himself as a proponent of respecting the freedom of the press. But they are especially terrible looks when they happen in front of world leaders, which was the case today, during the event with Modi, and also one disturbingly similar one with U.K. Prime Minister Boris Johnson where Biden’s handlers actually cut off reporters from asking _Johnson_ questions, all because they were afraid that the media would then turn to Biden for questions. The next day, the Biden White House actually blamed Johnson for the supposed “confusion” around the moment.


As I’ve said before, this is just pathetic and, sadly, there appears to be no end in sight.

Biden just never appears to have it together, and though it’s understandable from a political perspective why his handlers would want to hide him from the press and the public as much as they can to avoid catastrophic interactions, from a governing and leadership perspective, it’s just downright terrifying. Needless to say, this is not how any of this is supposed to work.

But on the bright side, there are no mean tweets anymore, so at least there’s that to be thankful for – or so we’ve been told, anyway.


----------



## GURPS

Top Biden Official Claims Administration Knew About Baby Formula Shortage Last Year​




On May 13, the same day Biden had lamented his administration’s ability to see the future, the president made it sound as if the emergency took them by surprise, as it did parents across the country.

“I’ll answer the baby formula question because, all of a sudden, it’s on the front page of every newspaper,” Biden said in response to one reporter asking about the emergency. Combined with his mindreader comment, the president gave the impression that the government was taken by surprise by the shortage.

Biden’s own White House website says that on February 17, “the largest infant formula manufacturer in the country—Abbott Nutrition—initiated a voluntary recall of several lines of powdered formula.” The White House claimed the federal government mobilized into action to get baby products onto the market as soon as they became aware it was an issue.


----------



## GURPS

‘He’s Visited Many Communities’: White House Press Secretary Excuses Biden Visiting Buffalo But Not Waukesha​




After the Waukesha attack, former White House press secretary Jen Psaki said Biden had no plans to visit Waukesha, arguing “any president going to visit a community requires a lot of assets” and requires “taking their resources,” Newsweek noted.

The 39-year-old black male who allegedly killed six people and injured dozens more at a Christmas parade in Waukesha, Wisconsin, last November 21 by driving an SUV into the crowd reportedly kept driving with his head out the window after a body on the windshield blocked his view.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Announces He Has Hidden 5 Golden Crack Pipes In Safe Smoking Kits












						Biden Announces He Has Hidden 5 Golden Crack Pipes In Safe Smoking Kits
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Sporting a purple pin-striped suit and top hat while twirling a cane whimsically, President Biden announced today that he has hidden five golden crack pipes among the millions of taxpayer-funded safe smoking kits.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Top Biden Official Claims Administration Knew About Baby Formula Shortage Last Year​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 13, the same day Biden had lamented his administration’s ability to see the future, the president made it sound as if the emergency took them by surprise, as it did parents across the country.
> 
> “I’ll answer the baby formula question because, all of a sudden, it’s on the front page of every newspaper,” Biden said in response to one reporter asking about the emergency. Combined with his mindreader comment, the president gave the impression that the government was taken by surprise by the shortage.
> 
> Biden’s own White House website says that on February 17, “the largest infant formula manufacturer in the country—Abbott Nutrition—initiated a voluntary recall of several lines of powdered formula.” The White House claimed the federal government mobilized into action to get baby products onto the market as soon as they became aware it was an issue.





Didn't the govt force the recall .? At least the manufacturer is saying that.


----------



## GURPS

Politico reports Biden is ‘finally’ going to stop ‘trying to work with GOP’ and instead go on ‘attack’​

On Sunday, Politico’s John Lemire began his piece declaring, "The fever didn’t break. And for the Biden White House, efforts at bipartisanship have finally taken a backseat."

Apparently, Biden has been trying hard for bipartisanship, so much so that Democrats have been annoyed. "To the frustration of many Democrats and some of his closest advisers," Lemire continued, "President Joe Biden has steadfastly spent more than a year in office insisting on trying to work across the aisle with Republicans."

Lemire assessed that Biden’s efforts for government unity have "produced some notable legislative successes. But it’s also been colored by a fair dose of in-your-face GOP obstructionism."


----------



## GURPS

FLASHBACK: Times the media and democrats openly cheered ‘replacement theory,’ they now call racist​


*A wave of media articles are calling “replacement theory,” the idea that elites are trying to reduce the white population through immigration, racist and a conspiracy theory after a the Buffalo shooter discussed the idea in his manifesto. *
*Democrats, however, have embraced the theory and have celebrated demographic and electoral changes brought about through immigration for decades, while the media has long acknowledged that it will make it easier for Democrats to win elections.*
*“The potential Democratic ticket represents ‘the future of Texas’ and a ‘precursor of what much of American politics will be in the future’ as demographic changes reduce the strength of the white vote,” one Washington Post article said.*

A 1990 article in Time Magazine predicted that white Americans would soon become a minority group, due in large part to immigration, and that this change would reshape society and politics.

The liberal think tank Center for American Progress said in 2013 that “upporting real immigration reform that contains a pathway to citizenship for our nation’s 11 million undocumented immigrants is the only way to maintain electoral strength in the future.”

Salon wrote in 2008 that New Mexico’s growing Hispanic population had helped make the state solidly blue and speculated that the growing proportion of Hispanic voters in various swing states could create a permanent Democratic majority and land a Democrat in the White House in every presidential election.

A 2020 New York Times piece titled “The Relentless Shrinking of Trump’s Base” cited a decline in white voters without college degrees to suggest that Donald Trump would lose to Joe Biden in 2020, noting that as aging drove down the white population, the proportion of minority voters continued to grow.

The Los Angeles Times predicted that Democrats would gain power in historically conservative states as their populations grew less white.

“A multiethnic bloc of Latinos, blacks, young people and suburban whites helped to broaden the party’s reach Tuesday well beyond its traditional base in the Northeast and the West Coast — carrying Barack Obama into the White House and expanding the party’s majorities in Congress,” the article read.

“That new formula was evident in state exit polls and county-level election results showing that Democrats scored gains from a voting base that is growing progressively less white than the population that helped forge Republican advantages in past elections,” the article said. “In state after state, from GOP strongholds like North Carolina, Indiana and Colorado, minorities made up a larger share of the vote than in the past, and in each case they helped turn states from red to blue.”

Democratic politicians have celebrated demographic shifts in which white Americans make up a smaller proportion of the population and explicitly recognized it as a key to electoral victories.

Then-Democratic San Antonio Mayor Julian Castro said in 2008 that demographic changes driven by immigration would turn Texas blue.

“Texas is a very, very Republican state, but some people say the demographics are changing and the demographics alone will make it that it won’t be so Republican next time around,” host Bob Schieffer told Castro on CBC’s Face The Nation.

“In a couple of presidential cycles, you’ll be on election night. You’ll be announcing that we’re calling the 38 electoral votes of Texas for the Democratic nominee for president. It’s changing. It’s going to become a purple state, and then a blue state, because of the demographics, because of the population growth of folks from outside of Texas,” Castro responded.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS

Politico reports:



> “[We] totally understand the desire to call people out who have been pushing this disgusting rhetoric, but I also think it’s worth remembering that many of these demagogues would love nothing more than the oxygen and attention that comes from the president blasting them,” a person familiar with the White House’s thinking said. “And in turn, that attention and notoriety may help them further spread these lies.”
> “Doesn’t mean you never call them out, but I think it means you need to be very judicious about doing so and cognizant that it may have unintended consequences,” the person added.



Someone should have told Schumer before he opened his mouth.
















						Senior aide explains why President Biden isn't calling out Tucker Carlson specifically after mass shooting
					

They don't want to give Carlson any sound bites to use on his show.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Surprising Study Reveals Half Of Joe Biden's Twitter Followers Are Real

U.S.—A recent study has audited Joe Biden's Twitter followers to determine whether or not they are in fact real followers. The results have left the world stunned as everyone discovered half of his followers are somehow real people.

"11 million of Biden's followers are real? That seems high," said Mike Vanders, a social media analyst. "The American people can't even follow what he has to say, much less follow him on Twitter."










						Surprising Study Reveals Half Of Joe Biden's Twitter Followers Are Real
					

U.S.—A recent study has audited Joe Biden's Twitter followers to determine whether or not they are in fact real followers. The results have left the world stunned as everyone discovered half of his followers are somehow real people.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Politico reports:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should have told Schumer before he opened his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior aide explains why President Biden isn't calling out Tucker Carlson specifically after mass shooting
> 
> 
> They don't want to give Carlson any sound bites to use on his show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitchy.com





Will someone ask him why he didn't go to Wisconsin last fall after the black guy drove through a parade .? Oh that's right, it was white people. Pandering to blacks for their votes.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>




So is he now side stepping the FDA who won't approve foreign baby formula use.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s road to record-high gas prices may soon lead to rationing​

Beyond these formal measures, the Biden administration has been cheerleading the “environment, sustainability and governance” movement that is trying to starve capital investment in oil and gas production.

This makes a farce out of Team Biden’s newfound interest in increasing oil and gas output. Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm, to whom Donald Trump’s famous epithet “low-energy” applies better and more literally than to any other target, is begging the oil and gas industry to ignore the administration’s repeated assaults and carry on as if Trump were still in office: “We are on war footing,” she told industry leaders a few weeks ago. “That means [crude oil] releases from the strategic reserves all around the world. And that means you producing more right now if and when you can. _I hope your investors are saying this to you as well_. In this moment of crisis, we need more supply.” (Emphasis added.)

Democrats on Capitol Hill are dusting off Jimmy Carter’s playbook and calling for an “excess-profits tax” on energy companies as well as price controls on gasoline and diesel. Plans for rationing will come as night follows day. These are the same people who just a few years ago said we couldn’t “drill our way out” of our domestic oil supply shortage only to see the nation do exactly that under President Trump. President Biden, who was in office during the 1970s energy crisis, obviously learned nothing from the experience of the last 40 years.


----------



## GURPS

He’s Shot: Joe Biden, Mouth-Gaping, Shuffles to Meeting with Officials, Glassy-Eyed and Mumbling to Himself after 15 Minute Flight​

Joe Biden flew to Joint Base Andrews on Thursday to hold a meeting with his senior leadership on the dangers of seasonal hurricanes.

It was a 15 minute flight.

Joe left the White House at 1:15 PM and arrived at Joint Base Andrews at 1:30 PM.

When he arrived Joe looked shot. He shuffled over to a meeting with his senior leadership to discuss the dangers of hurricanes.

Joe Biden looked lost. His mouth was gaped open. He had a glassy-eyed stare and shuffled along mumbling something when he got to the table. This was at 1:30 PM after a 15 minute flight!


----------



## Hijinx

The Hurricanes are not near the danger that having Joe Biden as President is.


----------



## GURPS

White House Apologizes To Democrats For Following The Law​
In March, the Department of Commerce opened the investigation into whether dominant Chinese solar panel makers had routed products through four southeast Asian nations — Cambodia, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam — to circumvent Obama-era tariffs. Pro-tariff groups backed the investigation, which was requested by small California-based solar panel maker Auxin, arguing the alleged circumvention harmed American industry and jobs.

“The White House should stand strong in support of U.S. law and ignore efforts by a minority group of Senators and SEIA, a front for Chinese solar companies, to politicize federal investigations into China’s illegal trade activity harming American workers,” Nick Iacovella, a spokesperson for the Coalition for a Prosperous America, told The Daily Caller News Foundation in an email Wednesday.

Iacovella added that the Commerce Department was “absolutely right to initiate” the probe and that it should be free from political interference.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Slammed For Bragging About Flying Baby Formula In From Europe: ‘Turned Us Into 3rd World Nation’​




Other notable responses included:


*Stephen L. Miller*, political commentator: “Another Biden Admin historic airlift.”
*Julie Gunlock*, director of Independent Women’s Network: “The Biden admin created this mess…but sure, folks, take a bow.”
*Ellen Carmichael*, president of The Lafayette Co.: “Will never not be discomfiting to see other countries bailing us out for stupid policy decisions. This is America.”
*Jesse Kelly*, radio host: “The government causing a baby formula bottleneck with ridiculous regulations and then causing a baby formula shortage with incompetence and then acting like a hero for flying in baby formula is the most government thing in the history of government things.”
*Preston Byrne*, attorney: “If you just allowed European formula to be sold to US distributors you wouldn’t need the military to fly in pallets for show Abolish the FDA.”
*Victoria Coates*, former White House official: “Honestly I think it might have been better to just sit this one out and hope folks weren’t paying too much attention on a Sunday morning to your previous effort?”
*James Jay Carafano*, Heritage Foundation Vice President for Foreign & Security: “Only this White House could attempt to make virtue out of its incompetence.”
*Tammy Bruce*, Fox News: “You have officially turned our great country into Blanche DuBois, unstable and completely reliant on the kindness of strangers.”
*Hans Mahncke*, political commentator: “Probably the most humiliating tweet of all time (made even more humiliating by the fact that the millennials who wrote it are oblivious to how humiliating it is).”
*Zack Kanter*, political commentator: “It’s a reverse Berlin Airlift, where we’re blockading ourselves and flying in our own shipments to prevent the starvation that we’re at risk of causing.”
*Sean Spicer*, former White House official: “There has been a baby formula shortage in the US since January – we a[re] less than 10 days from June.”
*John Cardillo*, political commentator: “This senile idiot is impressed that third world countries are solving problems he and his handlers created.”
*John Cooper*, The Heritage Foundation: “How bad are things under Joe Biden? We have to fly in baby formula from Germany to make sure American babies don’t starve.”


----------



## GURPS

Ron Klain Says That One Good Metric Means Biden’s Horrible Numbers Aren’t Horrible​




There are a number of problems with Klain’s analysis of the poll. First, while Biden’s approval ticked up two points from April to May, the poll has a margin of error of 2.5%, which means that increase is negligible.

Second, the majorities who were optimistic about COVID and jobs were very slight. Meanwhile, the worst of the COVID pandemic has been over for months, and according to other recent polls, the pandemic as an issue is at the very bottom of voters’ minds.

Digging deeper, the CBS poll contains other numbers that spell trouble for the Biden administration. Large majorities of Americans described the state of the country as “uneasy” (63%), “worrying” (63%), or “frustrating” (61%); 69% of Americans said the economy was bad, the highest number on record; nearly three-quarters of Americans, 74%, said things in America are going badly: 77% of Americans said they were concerned about the cost of goods and services; 68% were concerned about the national economy, and 67% about the stock market; 57% were concerned about their plans for retirement.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Ron Klain Says That One Good Metric Means Biden’s Horrible Numbers Aren’t Horrible​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a number of problems with Klain’s analysis of the poll. First, while Biden’s approval ticked up two points from April to May, the poll has a margin of error of 2.5%, which means that increase is negligible.
> 
> Second, the majorities who were optimistic about COVID and jobs were very slight. Meanwhile, the worst of the COVID pandemic has been over for months, and according to other recent polls, the pandemic as an issue is at the very bottom of voters’ minds.
> 
> Digging deeper, the CBS poll contains other numbers that spell trouble for the Biden administration. Large majorities of Americans described the state of the country as “uneasy” (63%), “worrying” (63%), or “frustrating” (61%); 69% of Americans said the economy was bad, the highest number on record; nearly three-quarters of Americans, 74%, said things in America are going badly: 77% of Americans said they were concerned about the cost of goods and services; 68% were concerned about the national economy, and 67% about the stock market; 57% were concerned about their plans for retirement.





Right now the media is back pushing covid, covid, covid. They want us to ignore the economy .


----------



## GURPS

Over the weekend, former senator Joe Biden tweeted that his Administration just delivered “70,000 tons” of infant formula to Indiana.






The problem was, it was 70,000 POUNDS, not tons. Pounds, Joe. Sadly, we have a disinformer at the top of the government, somebody should probably call the gov … oh. Never mind. Anyway, they deleted his tweet after a short period of relentless Twitter mocking, I mean misinformation, sorry, I mean domestic terrorism.

I have SO many questions about this story. It ran with great fanfare over the weekend, with stories showing a tarmacked C-130 military cargo plane loaded with pallets of … something, I guess it could be baby formula. We trust the media, right?

Anyway. Why is the MILITARY airlifting baby formula? To INDIANA. Are we a third-world country now? Don’t answer that. The question is, why not Fedex? I mean, Fedex SPECIALIZES in delivering retail products fast. That’s their WHOLE JOB. Or what about AMAZON? Or, why not just ship the formula straight to Indiana in a couple semi’s, right in the containers it came in? And, where did the formula COME FROM? Why can’t WE just order the formula for ourselves, right from the source? Do they have a website?

The whole thing looks just like those staged Chinese psyop photo ops in the New York Times showing thirty government workers unloading ten boxes of food from the back of a semi in Shanghai. Totally staged. Totally fake. Makes no sense.

_Stop propagandizing us.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 23, 2022 ☙ BABY AIRLIFT 🦠
					

Bolsonaro rejects WHO pandemic treaty; Twitter skeptical of Gates’ intentions; JAMA study throws shade on masks, jabs; Biden delivers baby formula, sort of; the government deletes carbon; more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				



_


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Slammed For Bragging About Flying Baby Formula In From Europe: ‘Turned Us Into 3rd World Nation’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other notable responses included:
> 
> 
> *Stephen L. Miller*, political commentator: “Another Biden Admin historic airlift.”
> *Julie Gunlock*, director of Independent Women’s Network: “The Biden admin created this mess…but sure, folks, take a bow.”
> *Ellen Carmichael*, president of The Lafayette Co.: “Will never not be discomfiting to see other countries bailing us out for stupid policy decisions. This is America.”
> *Jesse Kelly*, radio host: “The government causing a baby formula bottleneck with ridiculous regulations and then causing a baby formula shortage with incompetence and then acting like a hero for flying in baby formula is the most government thing in the history of government things.”
> *Preston Byrne*, attorney: “If you just allowed European formula to be sold to US distributors you wouldn’t need the military to fly in pallets for show Abolish the FDA.”
> *Victoria Coates*, former White House official: “Honestly I think it might have been better to just sit this one out and hope folks weren’t paying too much attention on a Sunday morning to your previous effort?”
> *James Jay Carafano*, Heritage Foundation Vice President for Foreign & Security: “Only this White House could attempt to make virtue out of its incompetence.”
> *Tammy Bruce*, Fox News: “You have officially turned our great country into Blanche DuBois, unstable and completely reliant on the kindness of strangers.”
> *Hans Mahncke*, political commentator: “Probably the most humiliating tweet of all time (made even more humiliating by the fact that the millennials who wrote it are oblivious to how humiliating it is).”
> *Zack Kanter*, political commentator: “It’s a reverse Berlin Airlift, where we’re blockading ourselves and flying in our own shipments to prevent the starvation that we’re at risk of causing.”
> *Sean Spicer*, former White House official: “There has been a baby formula shortage in the US since January – we a[re] less than 10 days from June.”
> *John Cardillo*, political commentator: “This senile idiot is impressed that third world countries are solving problems he and his handlers created.”
> *John Cooper*, The Heritage Foundation: “How bad are things under Joe Biden? We have to fly in baby formula from Germany to make sure American babies don’t starve.”




Its the FDA that won't approve of foreign baby formula. By going around them they better hope no child gets ill or dies from it.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Over the weekend, former senator Joe Biden tweeted that his Administration just delivered “70,000 tons” of infant formula to Indiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was, it was 70,000 POUNDS, not tons. Pounds, Joe. Sadly, we have a disinformer at the top of the government, somebody should probably call the gov … oh. Never mind. Anyway, they deleted his tweet after a short period of relentless Twitter mocking, I mean misinformation, sorry, I mean domestic terrorism.
> 
> I have SO many questions about this story. It ran with great fanfare over the weekend, with stories showing a tarmacked C-130 military cargo plane loaded with pallets of … something, I guess it could be baby formula. We trust the media, right?
> 
> Anyway. Why is the MILITARY airlifting baby formula? To INDIANA. Are we a third-world country now? Don’t answer that. The question is, why not Fedex? I mean, Fedex SPECIALIZES in delivering retail products fast. That’s their WHOLE JOB. Or what about AMAZON? Or, why not just ship the formula straight to Indiana in a couple semi’s, right in the containers it came in? And, where did the formula COME FROM? Why can’t WE just order the formula for ourselves, right from the source? Do they have a website?
> 
> The whole thing looks just like those staged Chinese psyop photo ops in the New York Times showing thirty government workers unloading ten boxes of food from the back of a semi in Shanghai. Totally staged. Totally fake. Makes no sense.
> 
> _Stop propagandizing us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 23, 2022 ☙ BABY AIRLIFT 🦠
> 
> 
> Bolsonaro rejects WHO pandemic treaty; Twitter skeptical of Gates’ intentions; JAMA study throws shade on masks, jabs; Biden delivers baby formula, sort of; the government deletes carbon; more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Its the covid test kits game .


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

Are the democrats now the party of the rich that high prices don't effect them .?

They are sure acting like it.


----------



## GURPS

Seconds after Biden finished talking and walked out of the room, Carlson tore into Biden: 



> The President of the United States, frail, confused, bitterly partisan, desecrating the memory of recently murdered children with tired talking points of the Democratic Party. Dividing the country in a moment of deep pain rather than uniting, his voice rising, amplified only as he repeats the talking points he repeated for over 35 years in the United States Senate, partisan politics being the only thing that animates him. Unfit for leadership of this country.



Biden wasn’t alone in his politicization of the shooting in Texas, all afternoon and evening, the vile leftists on CNN, MSNBC, and the network newscasts used the tragedy to target gun owners and make ghoulish comments to stoke further division. 











						WATCH: Tucker Reacts to Biden's Divisive Speech in the Way Only He Can
					

Fox News host Tucker Carlson blasted President Joe Biden in the immediate aftermath of his bitterly partisan and divisive speech to the nation on the tragic elementary school shooting in Uvalde, Texas in which 18 elementary school children and one teacher were killed.




					www.newsbusters.org


----------



## GURPS

“Do you know what the gun lobby is?” she asked. “There is no old-timey gun lobby. The modern gun lobby is voters who cast votes to protect themselves,” she said in the mere seconds she was given at the end of the show. “Nothing was said about the parents, nothing was asked about school security. It’s irresponsible,” she told Carlson. “America deserves better than President McUnity with his hatefulness and divisiveness.” She reacted to the president quoting scripture in one of the more personal and heartfelt seconds before he turned political. She said, “He ought to look into the scripture about bearing false witness if he wants to cite the Bible.”


In essence, Biden blamed legal gun owners for the actions of one deranged 18-year-old. And then he called for political action against them — us. “I am sick and tired of it. We have to act. And don’t tell me we can’t have an impact on this carnage. Why do we keep letting this happen?”

For just a few seconds Biden grabbed the moral authority and then chose to throw it away to make cheap political points. “Where in God’s name is our backbone to have the courage to deal with and stand up to the lobbies?” he asked.

It would be nice for some intellectual honesty right about now. However, after choosing to turn political in his first words to the American public — even as children’s bodies were still being recovered — it’s unlikely he’ll strike a balanced tone in the future.












						Joe Biden's Tone-Deaf Texas School Shooting Speech Is Absolutely Smashed by Dana Loesch
					

Joe Biden’s brief comments about the children murdered at recess in an Uvalde, Texas, schoolyard began with such promise. And then someone turned on the Teleprompter and the president started re...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Says the Quiet Part Out Loud on Soaring Gas Prices​
The radicals want high energy costs. They want you to pay more for electricity. They are excited about high gasoline prices. They want you to lose your job if you work in the coal industry.

It’s not they get some kind of perverse pleasure out of making your life miserable. *They want these things because it’s for the best — best for you, best for them, best for the world.

After all, they’re so much smarter than you. Their minds aren’t polluted by right-wing disinformation.

Fossil fuels are bad. They’re messy, they smell bad, taking them out of the ground is an eyesore, and don’t even get the environmentalists started about drilling offshore. Or anywhere where there are fuzzy little creatures or our feathered friends. (Of course, wind farms murder millions of birds a year, but there’s plenty more where they came from).*

The bottom line is that it’s far better to use solar power — manufactured using some of the most toxic chemicals on earth — or wind power, which, as mentioned, murders millions of birds including the pretty ones, than to use fossil fuels.

*Paying more to fill up your car or heat up your home is a small price to pay to save the planet and make radical environmentalists feel wanted and useful.*

If Biden truly believes it’s a good thing that sky-high energy prices are going to make us “stronger” when “it’s over,” he should run for re-election trumpeting his magnificent achievement in impoverishing families by deliberately and knowingly carrying out policies specifically designed to inflict pain and suffering on American citizens.

I dare him.


----------



## GURPS

Biden concluded his remarks with a clear warning to his political opponents, saying that he would “not forget” those who stood in the way of “common sense gun laws” going forward.

“Why are we willing to live with this carnage? Why do we keep letting this happen? Where in God’s name is our backbone?” Biden asked, demanding that people step up and “turn pain into action.”

“We have to make it clear to every elected official in this country, it’s time to act. It is time for those who obstruct or delay or block the common sense gun laws, we need to let you know that we will not forget. We can do so much more. We have to do more,” he said.











						‘It’s Just Sick!’: Biden Uses School Shooting Address To Slam ‘Gun Lobby’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden to sign executive order on police accountability on second anniversary of George Floyd killing​

In addition to the registry and revision of use-of-force guidelines, Biden's order will reportedly provide law enforcement agencies guidance for how to screen their officers for inherent bias, including white supremacist views. The Times additionally reports that the order will provide resources for increased collection of data on use-of-force incidents.

The executive action from the president arrives after months of back-and-forth between White House officials and law enforcement representatives. Months ago, a draft of the order became public, which yielded complaints from police groups that were displeased with being left out of the process. 

The executive order also follows a failed attempt by House and Senate Democrats to move a significant police reform bill — the George Floyd Justice in Policing Act — through their respective chambers.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> “Do you know what the gun lobby is?” she asked. “There is no old-timey gun lobby. The modern gun lobby is voters who cast votes to protect themselves,” she said in the mere seconds she was given at the end of the show. “Nothing was said about the parents, nothing was asked about school security. It’s irresponsible,” she told Carlson. “America deserves better than President McUnity with his hatefulness and divisiveness.” She reacted to the president quoting scripture in one of the more personal and heartfelt seconds before he turned political. She said, “He ought to look into the scripture about bearing false witness if he wants to cite the Bible.”
> 
> 
> In essence, Biden blamed legal gun owners for the actions of one deranged 18-year-old. And then he called for political action against them — us. “I am sick and tired of it. We have to act. And don’t tell me we can’t have an impact on this carnage. Why do we keep letting this happen?”
> 
> For just a few seconds Biden grabbed the moral authority and then chose to throw it away to make cheap political points. “Where in God’s name is our backbone to have the courage to deal with and stand up to the lobbies?” he asked.
> 
> It would be nice for some intellectual honesty right about now. However, after choosing to turn political in his first words to the American public — even as children’s bodies were still being recovered — it’s unlikely he’ll strike a balanced tone in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden's Tone-Deaf Texas School Shooting Speech Is Absolutely Smashed by Dana Loesch
> 
> 
> Joe Biden’s brief comments about the children murdered at recess in an Uvalde, Texas, schoolyard began with such promise. And then someone turned on the Teleprompter and the president started re...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com





Wouldn't it be easier to ban transgenders than ban guns .? If these types of people are so angry they should be kept away from society.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to ban transgenders than ban guns .?




Trans are mentally unstable and should not be owning fire arms


----------



## Hijinx

Trannies should be treated for their mental illness instead of having Butchers like Dr. Mengele experimenting on them with their knives. Do we have Doctors any more.? What does the Hippocratic oath mean today?
Do todays abortionists and Plastic Surgeons who whack off human genitals and play with molding them like putty into some sort of fake genitalia even take such and oath.?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

On the same day he speaks about children being slain he celebrates George Floyd's death Anniversary.

Well He was ordered to celebrate George By the real President---------Obama.


----------



## GURPS

Biden praises high gas prices as part of ‘incredible transition’​


Americans are you enjoying your ' transition ' to a greener way of life.


----------



## GURPS

‘Second Amendment Is Not Absolute’: Biden Demands More Gun Control​
“While they clearly will not prevent every tragedy, we know certain ones will have significant impact and have no negative impact on the Second Amendment. The Second Amendment is not absolute. When it was passed you couldn’t own a cannon, you couldn’t own certain kinds of weapons. There’s always been limitations. These actions we’ve taken before, they save lives and they can do it again. The idea that an 18-year-old can walk into a store and buy weapons of war designed and marketed to kill is I think just wrong. It just violates common sense.”

*Biden has repeated the false claim that a cannon could not be legally purchased when the Second Amendment was ratified. He made the claim last month when he announced his administration’s new regulation that requires background checks and serial numbers for so-called “ghost guns,” which refer to firearms that are unregulated and untraceable.

He made the same claim during his 2020 presidential campaign in a push to require background checks on all gun sales and impose a ban on assault weapons and large-capacity magazines. The Washington Post gave his claim four Pinocchios, confirming that private citizens owned cannons at the time of the nation’s founding and that there was no federal law restricting the types of guns citizens could own.

He then moved the claim to apply to 20 years after the Revolutionary War, which is incorrect, according to the Washington Post. Article 1, Section 8, Clause 11 of the Constitution grants Congress the power to declare war and “grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal,” meaning that private citizens could be granted special waivers to own warships and obtain cannons during a battle.*


----------



## GURPS

After that, it became a political stump speech:

"When in God's name are we going to stand up to the gun lobby?" he demanded.  "When in God's name will we do what we all know in our gut needs to be done?"

Ten times he named God in a seven-minute speech.  In seven of those, he called on God's name in what could easily be taken as an epithet.  For example:  "What in God's name do you need an assault weapon for except to kill someone?"  Energetically, passionately, he threw this out, as if challenging God for the answer.  Then, making this situation worse, he had to make a joke of it.  "Deer aren't running through the forest with Kevlar vests on, for God's sake."

Children had just died, yet he spent his brief talk questioning the value of a kind of firearm that may have had nothing to do with the shooting.

Until he uttered this, nobody knew for sure what kind of weapon had been used, and millions may now presume that this shooting was accomplished by a weapon that has become a symbol and stalking horse of the anti-gun lobby.  So far, what we do know seems to challenge Biden's politically motivated assumption.  Texas governor Greg Abbott reported that the shooter "entered the school with a handgun and possibly a rifle."  The governor said nothing about an assault weapon, and he is in the position to know.










						'For God's sake': Joe Biden and the Texas tragedy
					

For God's sake, Mister President, don't turn this tragedy into cheap political capital.  I just watched President Joe Biden take a stab at playing the role of America's




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden and Obama step on Uvalde victims to remember George Floyd​
The former president and his vice-president provided a joint message on the day after a mass shooting in Uvalde, Texas – remember George Floyd. The two most prominent Democrats in the country stepped over the dead bodies of at least 19 children and two teachers to recognize the second anniversary of the death of George Floyd at the hands of Minneapolis police. It is hard to imagine a more tone deaf response.

We expect more from our presidents, past and present. Joe Biden delivered a horrendous speech on Tuesday night, hours after the unspeakable happened – again. He began his speech in the mode of comforter-in-chief, as was his task at hand. Then he veered off into selfishly injecting himself into it, though as a father who has buried two children, he could have done so in a comforting way. Instead of offering hope to grieving parents and the community, he spoke about the depths of grief. Then he turned into angry old man Joe and raised his voice against Republicans, further dividing the country he pledged to unify.


----------



## GURPS

'No one better' than Susan Rice to lead gun effort, White House says, not VP​
“We have a whole-of-government approach … that Ambassador Susan Rice is leading, along with other departments,” Jean-Pierre added.

Rice leads Biden's Domestic Policy Council and was considered a top vice presidential prospect during the 2020 campaign. A veteran of the Obama administration, she drew controversy after downplaying the possibility of a planned terrorist attack when four Americans were killed in Benghazi, Libya. Rice was ambassador to the United Nations at the time.

Jean-Pierre said Rice was well equipped to push the administration's efforts forward. “She has decades of experience coordinating interagency processes in the federal government,” Biden's press secretary said. “There's no one better at bringing department heads to the table to drive the process.”

She also defended the administration's gun control efforts, urging Congress to act to pass new measures.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The 10 states, led by Republican Louisiana Attorney General Jeff Landry, had argued the policy was an example of executive overreach and required congressional approval in their lawsuit challenging it in April 2021.

“Joe Biden is bypassing our elected representatives to impose the Left’s radical, self-defeating green agenda on the American economy and people,” Landry said in a statement on April 22, 2021. “This ‘social cost’ overreach revives an Obama-era scheme that unnecessarily forces the monetary cost of a global issue on American governments, businesses, and families.”

A federal judge for the District Court for the Western District of Louisiana sided with the coalition of Republican states, ruling on Feb. 11 that the policy would harm Americans. But the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit nixed that ruling, saying the states lacked standing to challenge the policy.

Landry then appealed to the Supreme Court in an attempt to kill the policy for good.

Following the lower court ruling, the Department of the Interior (DOI) signaled it would delay or cancel oil and gas lease sales, saying it would be forced to reassess the program. The agency then said it would resume planning for the program in response to the appeals panel ruling.











						Supreme Court hands Biden admin major win for climate agenda
					

By Thomas Catenacci, DCNF The Supreme Court denied a petition from 10 Republican-led states Thursday requesting it to block a key Biden administration climate policy. The decision […]




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden’s loose lips could sink ships​

The shocking remark in Tokyo came just two months after Biden, on a visit to Poland, insisted Vladimir Putin “cannot remain in power” because of Russia’s brutal invasion of Ukraine. 

Both bombshells sent the White House into DEFCON damage control as aides rushed out “clarifications” to insist there was no change in longstanding policies. They said the United States is still only committed to selling Taiwan military equipment to defend itself and claimed Biden was definitely not talking about “regime change” in Russia. 

In both cases, their attempts amounted to denials the president said what he clearly said. That set off a round of accusations that the unelected staff was subverting the commander in chief and added fresh impetus to questions of whether Biden is really running the White House. 

Given the many walk-backs, cleanups and clarifications during the brief Biden era, these two incidents would be fairly routine — and almost comical — except for the serious subject matters and the president’s own additional statements.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Joe Biden’s loose lips could sink ships​
> 
> The shocking remark in Tokyo came just two months after Biden, on a visit to Poland, insisted Vladimir Putin “cannot remain in power” because of Russia’s brutal invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Both bombshells sent the White House into DEFCON damage control as aides rushed out “clarifications” to insist there was no change in longstanding policies. They said the United States is still only committed to selling Taiwan military equipment to defend itself and claimed Biden was definitely not talking about “regime change” in Russia.
> 
> In both cases, their attempts amounted to denials the president said what he clearly said. That set off a round of accusations that the unelected staff was subverting the commander in chief and added fresh impetus to questions of whether Biden is really running the White House.
> 
> Given the many walk-backs, cleanups and clarifications during the brief Biden era, these two incidents would be fairly routine — and almost comical — except for the serious subject matters and the president’s own additional statements.


Biden was speaking as a individual citizen, not "ex cathedra."

He does that a lot.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

When he visited the school in Texas why didn't he visit the border to see the mess he created. He was that close.


----------



## GURPS

White House Cuts Off COVID-19 Response Coordinator When Asked If Schools Must Be Open In Fall​


----------



## GURPS

As baby formula shortage worsens, Biden admits he was in dark for months after plant closure​


----------



## GURPS

Biden administration creates new environmental justice office​
"By creating this new office and prioritizing environmental justice at HHS, Secretary [Xavier] Becerra is undertaking the type of bold institutional reform that is desperately needed to deliver clean air and clean water for all communities," White House Council on Environmental Quality Chair Brenda Mallory said in a statement. "Today’s announcement is a key step toward confronting environmental injustice – in all of its heartbreaking forms – with the full force and commitment of the Federal government."

The new office will lead initiatives to integrate environmental justice into the HHS mission in an effort to improve health in disadvantaged communities and vulnerable populations, the agency said.


----------



## PrchJrkr

More riders on the government gravy train... "ALL aBOARD!"


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> As baby formula shortage worsens, Biden admits he was in dark for months after plant closure​




How much is this costing us to buy over priced baby formula from other countries .? Does this also mean that now the FDA says its ok to import it since forever we couldn't .?


----------



## GURPS

Biden says Americans are more 'financially comfortable' since he took office​


*Joe Biden said Americans feel more 'financially comfortable' in his presidency *
*He also said the U.S. economy could grow faster than China's this year *
*'America is in a stronger economic position today than just about any other country in the world,' he said *
*He also vowed to cut utility and housing costs amid high food and gas prices*
*Biden's remarks were tied to May jobs report with 390,000 jobs added*
*It is the smallest growth rate in a year but still beating expectations*
*May's number is down from 428,000 jobs added in both March and April *
*It ends the record-breaking streak of 12 straight months in which job growth had topped 400,000*
*President Biden is struggling to combat record high inflation and gas prices *
*The nationwide average for a gallon of fuel hit a record at  $4.71 on Thursday*
*Voters show frustration with his policies ahead of November election *


----------



## herb749

He vowed to cut utility & housing costs .? Just like he was going to do for gas costs .      

We are in deep do do if he keeps promising things.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Biden Vacation Numbers Are as High as His Approval Numbers Are Low​

There’s a reason that Americans don’t approve of Joe Biden and his poll numbers are in the cellar. They see his team not able to answer simple questions about why they’ve messed up on the baby formula shortage. They see him and his team as unable or uninterested in dealing with skyrocketing gas prices and inflation. Even CNN is predicting a wipeout in the midterms because Biden’s numbers are so awful.

This is what Biden looked like during the baby formula meeting he had two days ago. He looks completely disengaged and like he’s about to fall asleep.

Then he didn’t seem to get that he was admitting he didn’t understand the issue.



> BIDEN: “I don’t think anyone anticipated the impact of…the Abbott facility.”
> REPORTER: “Didn’t the CEOs just tell you that they understood it would have a very big impact?”
> BIDEN: “They did, but I didn’t.” pic.twitter.com/ge0go5gAPp
> — RNC Research (@RNCResearch) June 1, 2022




After he delivered a gun control speech Thursday night that contradicted itself — saying he wasn’t coming for anyone’s guns and then in the next breath saying he was calling for an assault weapons ban, Biden then beat it out the door to hop a plane for the beach.


----------



## GURPS

Biden threatens to starve schools that don't adopt trans agenda​

“Today, the rights of LGBTQI+ Americans are under relentless attack. Members of the LGBTQI+ community — especially people of color and trans people — continue to face discrimination and cruel, persistent efforts to undermine their human rights,” he said . “We condemn the dangerous State laws and bills that target LGBTQI+ youth.”

“Anti-LGBTQI+” legislation refers to bills passed in states such as Arizona, Oklahoma, and Alabama, which mandate students to play on sports teams that align with their biological sex or ban “gender reassignment” surgeries and hormone blockers for adolescents under 18.

The Biden administration is backing its words with actions. Earlier this month, the Department of Agriculture announced that it would interpret Title IX to include sexual orientation and gender identity. This means schools will also be subject to this definition and that certain federally funded programs, such as school lunches, will be tied to it.

Schools that fail to follow the administration’s lead on transgender issues such as sports and bathrooms stand to lose billions, _The Center Square_ reported . This may put schools in states with bills protecting women’s spaces and sports in a difficult position, as state law and requirements of federal funding conflict. South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem already said on Twitter that she would take action in court if Biden follows through.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Admitted in 1985 Criminals Will Get Firearms ‘With or Without Gun Control’​

On July 9, 1985, during debate over the Firearm Owners Protection Act (FOPA), Senate Judiciary Committee member Joe Biden (D-DE) sided with the NRA and argued criminals can get guns “with or without gun control.”

NBC News notes the Judiciary Committee concurred with the Republican majority in support of FOPA, then it passed on the Senate floor “by a lopsided 79-15.”

Biden voted for FOPA, which NBC News describes as a piece of legislation that “allowed dealers to sell rifles, shotguns and ammunition through the mail, and, eventually, the internet.”

They noted that FOPA also “limited federal inspections of firearms dealers while allowing them to sell guns at gun shows, which helped them grow in size and popularity. And it made it easier for private collectors to sell guns without obtaining a federal dealers’ license, which would play a role in what later became known as the ‘gun show loophole.'”


----------



## GURPS

Biden Pride tweet draws objection from Kuwait​
“The United States stands with the LGBTQI+ community everywhere around the world,” State Department spokesman Ned Price said in a pointed retweet Friday of the embassy's original offending Pride Month message.

The dispute began after the U.S. Embassy in Kuwait posted a tweet Thursday that called Biden a champion of LGBTQI rights. “All human beings should be treated with respect and dignity and should be able to live without fear no matter who they are or whom they love," it said.
Late that night, according to the account on Kuwait's state news agency, Kuwait's Foreign Ministry summoned acting embassy charge d'affaires James Holtsnider to “express its rejection of the post.”

A Foreign Ministry official, Nawaf al Ahmad, handed Holtsnider a written objection “as well as stressing necessity for the embassy to respect the country's laws and regulations,” according to the Kuwaiti news agency.
Kuwaiti law punishes consensual same-sex relations between men by up to seven years in prison, according to Human Rights Watch. A court ruling this year threw out another law that made “imitating the opposite sex” a crime punishable by prison.


----------



## GURPS

Yes, Biden Deserves Blame for Inflation​

Well, perhaps the word “detailing” is too generous. The preponderance of the column features Biden taking credit for economic growth that can be attributed to the reopening of the economy that was shuttered by the governing class during COVID. Biden, of course, not only championed those closings but was critical of Republican governors who opened their states before he deemed it appropriate.


But with midterms approaching, there’s been a concerted effort underway to exonerate the president, and thus Democrats, of any culpability for rising prices. Biden sycophant “Morning Joe,” for example, contends that anyone who blames the president for more than a “passing impact” on inflation is a “lying hack or an ignorant rube.” One wonders if that group includes former Obama adviser Steve Rattner, who argues that inflation has been driven by government putting “too much money in people’s pockets”? Or Obama’s onetime Director of the National Economic Council Larry Summers, who had been warning for more than a year that cash infusions would exacerbate inflation? Or Jeff Bezos, who correctly pointed out that the “administration tried hard to inject even more stimulus into an already over-heated, inflationary economy”?

Even if we were to concede that there is no good way to quantify exactly how much recent spending helped propel inflation — which is outpacing other Western nations — it’s clear that the Biden administration completely mismanaged what should have been a slam-dunk recovery.

The Federal Reserve’s easy monetary policy may not be the president’s fault, but what about Washington’s showering the economy with cash during a recovering economy? Democrats threw $2 trillion in “stimulus” into the economy and continued expanding the terms of unemployment benefits (even as the job market was recovering). All of this after the $3 trillion bipartisan “COVID relief” bill had passed.


----------



## GURPS

President Biden delivered a speech last night on gun contr… er, sorry, make that “gun safety.” During Biden’s remarks the president made it clear the Democrats’ push for “gun safety” isn’t about taking away anybody’s guns, it’s just that AR-15s should be banned:



> Joe Biden says he wants to ban AK-47s and AR-15s
> — Charlie Spiering (@charliespiering) June 2, 2022





“We’re not going to take your guns away… well, except maybe for a few“:



> POTUS says: This is not about taking away anyone's guns or vilifying gun owners. "Second Amendment is not absolute".
> — Shannon Bream (@ShannonBream) June 2, 2022



Biden’s in constant gaslight mode these days, so he also said that gun manufacturers “are the only industry in this country that has that kind of immunity” from lawsuits:



> BIDEN: Gun manufacturers "are the only industry in this country that has that kind of immunity." pic.twitter.com/OsmclOQyZx
> — Townhall.com (@townhallcom) June 2, 2022



Dana Loesch leads things off with an extra reminder for Biden and the Dems about what industry has been immune from lawsuits recently, and it isn’t gun manufacturers:




> This is ridiculously false. Firearm manufacturers are no more “shielded from liability” than any other manufacturer for liability from defective products.
> You know who isn’t? Big Pharma. https://t.co/XrXsscS2QT
> — Dana Loesch (@DLoesch) June 3, 2022





> If it was about protecting children you wouldn’t have disregarded the security recommendations from the MSD and Sandy Hook Commissions when you said you’re not pushing to increase school security. https://t.co/oKCK5zrpLd
> — Dana Loesch (@DLoesch) June 3, 2022








__





						12ft |
					






					12ft.io


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

My savings are up with the stimulus money I got .


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


>




Saw this post on FB...... regular citizen...... deluded idiot, but still someone who thinks this is true... Just wow!!!!



> Elon Musk is a reckless erratic egotistical maniac. President Biden has the power through Defense Department and NASA to secure another vendor to provide developmental services for space travel. Mr. Musk should realize he is the one in short pants compared to President Biden. President Biden is a strong methodical leader who is secure in his leadership about what policies are in America’s best interest,


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

WH forced to clarify Biden remarks, says he won’t back handgun sale ban​
The White House said Tuesday that President Biden does not support a Canada-style ban on handgun sales in the wake of a pair of mass shootings last month — the latest example of administration members having to clear up their boss’s remarks.

“We’ll leave it up to other countries to set their policy on gun ownership,” Jean-Pierre said during her regular briefing. “The president has made his position clear: The United States needs to act. As I just laid out, he supports a ban on the sale of assault weapons and high-capacity magazines, and expanded background checks to keep guns out of the — dangerous hands.

*“He does not support a ban on the sale of all handguns, to answer your question,” the press secretary added in response to Fox News’ Peter Doocy, who had asked: “Canada is making it impossible to buy, sell, transfer, or import handguns anywhere in that country. Would President Biden ever consider a similar restriction on handguns here?”*




 


Liar


----------



## GURPS

NBC, WaPo, CNN drop damning reports on WH turmoil, suggest issues plaguing Biden weren't caused by his admin​

NBC News kicked this off early Tuesday morning following the long Memorial Day weekend with a report headlined, "Inside a Biden White House adrift," telling readers, "Amid a rolling series of calamities and sinking approval ratings, the president’s feeling lately is that he just can’t catch a break — and that angst is rippling through his party."

"Faced with a worsening political predicament, President Joe Biden is pressing aides for a more compelling message and a sharper strategy while bristling at how they’ve tried to stifle the plain-speaking persona that has long been one of his most potent assets," NBC News began its report. "Biden is rattled by his sinking approval ratings and is looking to regain voters’ confidence that he can provide the sure-handed leadership he promised during the campaign, people close to the president say."

The report lists the crises that have "piled up" to make "the Biden White House look flat-footed" from soaring inflation, high gas prices, a spike in COVID cases, to the mass shootings that have taken place in recent weeks, writing how "Democratic leaders are at a loss about how he can revive his prospects by November" as Republicans are expected to ride a red wave in the midterm elections.

[clip]

The Peacock network cites "signs of managerial breakdowns" between Biden and his staff, noting the president was "annoyed that he wasn’t alerted sooner about the baby formula shortage" and how he's "unhappy" how the White House continues to undermine statements he makes with various walk backs which "feeds a Republican talking point that he’s not fully in command."

Democratic lawmakers are now openly calling out the administration with Rep. Stephanie Murphy, D-Fla., accusing the White House of failing to outline an "intellectually honest" plan to combat inflation. 

*But the "frustrations" go both ways as Biden "has vented to aides about not getting credit from Americans or the news media for actions he believes have helped the country, particularly on the economy" and how he "doesn’t think enough Democrats go on television to defend him" while "grousing" that Republicans "aren’t getting their share of the blame for legislative gridlock in Congress, while he’s repeatedly faulted for not getting his agenda passed."

One source close to the White House told NBC News, "He’s now lower than Trump, and he’s really twisted about it."

On Tuesday evening, the Washington Post dropped its report titled, "White House scrambles on inflation after Biden complains to aides," claiming the president "fumes privately that administration isn’t doing enough to show concern on high prices."*

"The White House launched a new push Tuesday to contain the political damage caused by inflation after President Biden complained for weeks to aides that his administration was not doing enough to publicly explain the fastest price increases in roughly four decades," the Post framed its report.


----------



## GURPS

Noem threatens to sue Biden over inclusive lunch policy​
SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (KELO) — Governor Noem (R-S.D.) is promising to sue President Joe Biden’s administration over a recent decision from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) regarding school lunch programs.

On May 5, the USDA released a statement saying that under the leadership of the Biden-Harris administration, the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) would include discrimination based on sexual orientation and gender identity based on the interpretation of Title IX by Biden’s 2021 executive order.

As a result of this action, states, agencies, and programs that are receiving funding from the Food and Nutrition Service (FNS) must update their policies and investigate allegations based on the discrimination of sexual orientation and gender identity or risk loss of funding.

According to the USDA, LGBTQ Americans face higher rates of poverty and food insecurity.

In a statement sent to KELOLAND News one month after the announcement from the USDA, Noem said the Biden administration is using a ‘false interpretation of Title IX.’

“President Biden is holding lunch money for poor Americans hostage in pursuit of his radical agenda. He is insisting that we allow biological males to compete in girls’ sports or else lose funding for SNAP and school lunch programs,” Noem said in a news release.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Fact checkers are still absent .


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> WH forced to clarify Biden remarks, says he won’t back handgun sale ban​
> The White House said Tuesday that President Biden does not support a Canada-style ban on handgun sales in the wake of a pair of mass shootings last month — the latest example of administration members having to clear up their boss’s remarks.
> 
> “We’ll leave it up to other countries to set their policy on gun ownership,” Jean-Pierre said during her regular briefing. “The president has made his position clear: The United States needs to act. As I just laid out, he supports a ban on the sale of assault weapons and high-capacity magazines, and expanded background checks to keep guns out of the — dangerous hands.
> 
> *“He does not support a ban on the sale of all handguns, to answer your question,” the press secretary added in response to Fox News’ Peter Doocy, who had asked: “Canada is making it impossible to buy, sell, transfer, or import handguns anywhere in that country. Would President Biden ever consider a similar restriction on handguns here?”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar




I heard someone say if you like Canada's restrictions on guns, how about we use their restrictions on immigration.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> NBC, WaPo, CNN drop damning reports on WH turmoil, suggest issues plaguing Biden weren't caused by his admin​
> 
> NBC News kicked this off early Tuesday morning following the long Memorial Day weekend with a report headlined, "Inside a Biden White House adrift," telling readers, "Amid a rolling series of calamities and sinking approval ratings, the president’s feeling lately is that he just can’t catch a break — and that angst is rippling through his party."
> 
> "Faced with a worsening political predicament, President Joe Biden is pressing aides for a more compelling message and a sharper strategy while bristling at how they’ve tried to stifle the plain-speaking persona that has long been one of his most potent assets," NBC News began its report. "Biden is rattled by his sinking approval ratings and is looking to regain voters’ confidence that he can provide the sure-handed leadership he promised during the campaign, people close to the president say."
> 
> The report lists the crises that have "piled up" to make "the Biden White House look flat-footed" from soaring inflation, high gas prices, a spike in COVID cases, to the mass shootings that have taken place in recent weeks, writing how "Democratic leaders are at a loss about how he can revive his prospects by November" as Republicans are expected to ride a red wave in the midterm elections.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> The Peacock network cites "signs of managerial breakdowns" between Biden and his staff, noting the president was "annoyed that he wasn’t alerted sooner about the baby formula shortage" and how he's "unhappy" how the White House continues to undermine statements he makes with various walk backs which "feeds a Republican talking point that he’s not fully in command."
> 
> Democratic lawmakers are now openly calling out the administration with Rep. Stephanie Murphy, D-Fla., accusing the White House of failing to outline an "intellectually honest" plan to combat inflation.
> 
> *But the "frustrations" go both ways as Biden "has vented to aides about not getting credit from Americans or the news media for actions he believes have helped the country, particularly on the economy" and how he "doesn’t think enough Democrats go on television to defend him" while "grousing" that Republicans "aren’t getting their share of the blame for legislative gridlock in Congress, while he’s repeatedly faulted for not getting his agenda passed."
> 
> One source close to the White House told NBC News, "He’s now lower than Trump, and he’s really twisted about it."
> 
> On Tuesday evening, the Washington Post dropped its report titled, "White House scrambles on inflation after Biden complains to aides," claiming the president "fumes privately that administration isn’t doing enough to show concern on high prices."*
> 
> "The White House launched a new push Tuesday to contain the political damage caused by inflation after President Biden complained for weeks to aides that his administration was not doing enough to publicly explain the fastest price increases in roughly four decades," the Post framed its report.




With 3 of his spokespeople leaving it looks like moves are being made. Either by force or on their own.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden will back anything Obama tells him to back. Just like this Green Bullsht that is killing us.

Sometimes I had $50 or $60 dollars in my wallet and half a tank of gas.
I would put $20 dollars in my car and have $40 bucks left.
Now I Have $50 dollars in my pocket, put the $50 in  my tank it's not full ,and nothing left.

Now if that doesn't jerk a knot in your ass ,  What does.?

There is no reason for this except Government in the form of Joe Biden and a bunch of "woke" ass-wipes in the Congress  forcing a bad idea on it's citizens.
Bidenflation . Demo-inflation. Forced recession.
And this old senile crook says he isn't credit for his great economic success's
If that isn't crazy WTF is?


----------



## GURPS

It’s a solar spending spree to the rescue! Walmart-greeter-impersonator, Chinese business expert and former Vice President Joe Biden is ON TOP of the energy crisis. Yesterday he invoked the Defense Production Act, which provides him with emergency authority to override laws and order private companies to make whatever the government tells them to, because emergency, and don’t stop to ask questions.

The White House released a statement yesterday saying, “Today, President Biden is taking action to: Authorize use of the Defense Production Act (DPA) to accelerate domestic production of clean energy technologies, including solar panel parts; [and] put the full power of federal procurement to work spurring additional domestic solar manufacturing capacity by directing the development of master supply agreements, including ‘super preference’ status.”

“Super-preference status” means that they’ll be awarding giant no-bid contracts to whoever they want to, thank you very much. This time, Solyndra is going to get it right. You’ll see.

It’s genius! We’ll just FORCE companies to make better solar products! Why didn’t we think of this before. Joe Stalin used to use this technique all the time. It can’t fail. Throw a few executives into gulag, I mean jail, and see how fast the rest get cracking.

That’s great and everything, but exactly how this will possibly help reduce high gas prices wasn’t perfectly clear. Neither was it clear how solar research is an emergency, unless climate change is now the new replacement emergency. Just ask Al Gore.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, June 7, 2022 ☙ EPIC TV 🦠
					

Studies link mad cow to jabs; Canadian TV wants mandatory boosters; J6 Committee premiers an epic TV blockbuster; the IAEA is useless; Biden invokes emergency to solve energy; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden DOJ Wants Reduced Sentence For Leftist Lawyers Who Used Molotov Cocktails To Target Police Van During Protest​


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Biden Says Exxon ‘Made More Money Than God This Year,’ Blames Them For Gas Price Spike​




“The reason they’re not drilling is they’re buying back their own stock — which should be taxed, quite frankly,” Biden added. “I always thought Republicans were for investment. Exxon — start investing, start paying your taxes.”

Indeed, ExxonMobil reported $5.5 billion in profits during the first quarter of 2022, despite taking a $3.4 billion hit amid its exit from Russia. During the fourth quarter of 2021, ExxonMobil reported an $8.87 billion profit — its largest in seven years.

Republicans, however, noted last month in a letter to Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo that the White House has been maintaining a “de facto ban on new drilling” by “sitting idle on over 9,000 drilling permits” and millions of acres of inactive leases.

On the day of Biden’s inauguration, gas cost $2.39 per gallon — a figure that doubled to $4.82 last week before reaching $5 on Thursday. On February 21, 2022 — three days before the start of the Ukraine war — gas cost $3.53 per gallon, representing a 48% increase from Biden’s first day in office.


----------



## GURPS

“Putin’s Price Hike hit hard in May here and around the world: high gas prices at the pump, energy, and food prices accounted for around half of the monthly price increases, and gas pump prices are up by $2 a gallon in many places since Russian troops began to threaten Ukraine,” Biden said in a statement. “Even as we continue our work to defend freedom in Ukraine, we must do more — and quickly — to get prices down here in the United States.”

On the day of Biden’s inauguration, gas cost $2.39 per gallon — a figure that doubled to $4.82 last week before hitting $5 per gallon on Thursday. The White House, which nixed expansions to the Keystone XL Pipeline last year and is dragging its feet on issuing oil and gas permits, claims that higher fuel costs may help the United States transition more quickly to renewable energy.

“Prices at the pump are a major part of inflation, and the war in Ukraine is a major cause of that. The United States is on track to produce a record amount of oil next year, and I am working with the industry to accelerate this output,” Biden continued in his statement. “But it is also important that the oil and gas and refining industries in this country not use the challenge created by the war in Ukraine as a reason to make things worse for families with excessive profit taking or price hikes.”











						President Biden Blames Vladimir Putin For Record-High Inflation | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

White House Economist Can't Explain Biden's 'Plan' on Inflation​
Friday morning brought catastrophic results showing inflation yet again at a forty year high. It was even bad enough to blow past expectations. Predictably, President Joe Biden's response involved blaming Russian President Vladimir Putin. White House Economist Cecilia Rouse tried to repeat that bogus excuse that same day, but not even CNN's Jim Sciutto would let her get away with it.




> Biden economist Cecilia Rouse as prices spike at the highest rate since 1981: "So, [Biden] has, like, he has emphasized—he's focused on this.
> 
> "I know this doesn't sound like a plan." pic.twitter.com/mE5NpOdSF5
> — RNC Research (@RNCResearch) June 10, 2022




Shortly after the numbers were release, Rouse appeared on "CNN Newsroom" where Sciutto directly asked her "does the White House see any relief in these numbers for Americans in the near future, and if so, when?"


----------



## Hijinx

The White House doesn't care.

The only thing that matters to them is their crazy Green Plan.
Total insanity to destroy our economy, cause food shortages, raise the cost of living to carry out a plan that isn't going to work.

I ask you::  What is worse a changing climate, that will not stop changing just because Biden wants it to.
Or a changing America stuck in Bidenflation.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

‘The Pain Is The Point’: Energy Secretary Blasted After Saying Summer Gas Prices Were Going To Be ‘Rough’​

Daniel Turner, founder and executive director of Power the Future, also told The Daily Wire that the Biden administration has been actively discouraging investment in the oil and gas industry, which has led to an increase in prices.

“The [Biden administration] has created a regulatory and financial climate which punishes the fossil fuel industry,” Turner claimed. “From the [the Department of Interior], to [the Environmental Protection Agency], to [the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission], every agency is sending signals that fossil fuels are not welcome.”

Turner explained that inflation is simply a byproduct of those policies as they impact the economy.

“The markets are responding in kind,” Turner said. “Sadly, fossil fuels are much more than the Biden admin. is willing to admit, and pushing wind and solar and [electric vehicles] does nothing to alleviate rising inflation, food prices, and consumer food prices.”

The Biden administration has also blamed Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine in February for the increase in prices across the board — dubbed the “Putin Price Hike” — but Tubbs pointed out that the cost of gas was rising prior to the military conflict.

“Certainly Russia’s invasion of Ukraine is also being priced into oil markets, as is higher summertime demand for gasoline during vacation season,” Tubbs told The Daily Wire. “But to stop there is to totally ignore the policy choices being made by the Biden administration that had already led to a 48% increase in gasoline prices before Russia invaded Ukraine.”

Indeed, in November 2021, Granholm was asked point blank by a Bloomberg Politics host what her plan would be to increase oil production. She laughed out loud at the idea and said, “That is hilarious.”


----------



## GURPS

President Joe Biden left his basement Friday to give a speech on inflation that was all over the place. He became “viscerally angry” after recently learning how shipping companies work, adding, “like if you had the person in front of you, you’d want to pop ’em. No, I mean it.”

The Associated Press feels Biden’s pain and anger. White House correspondent Josh Boak says that the Port of Los Angeles is a testament to Biden’s “unrewarded efforts” to address inflation.


















						AP says the Port of Los Angeles is a testament to President Joe Biden's 'unrewarded efforts' to address inflation
					

Someone tell Biden we don't reward failure.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden slams oil companies for not doing what he promised as a candidate to stop them from doing​
The Biden administration is desperate for somebody to blame for gas prices setting record highs all around the country. During his west coast trip, Biden has again attempted to brand spiking gas prices and inflation as “Putin’s price hikes,” and some blame was also reserved for oil companies. Biden accused Big Oil of reaping record profits by not pumping and selling enough of their product, or something like that:



> THE PRESIDENT: We’re going to make sure that everybody knows Exxon’s profits. Why don’t you tell them what Exxon’s profits were this year — this quarter? Exxon made more money than God this year. And, by the way, nothing has changed.
> And they’re not — by the way, one thing I want to say about the oil companies: They talk about how we have — they have 9,000 permits to drill. *They’re not drilling. Why aren’t they drilling? Because they make more money not producing more oil.* The price goes up, number one. And, number two, the reason they’re not drilling is they’re buying back their own stock — which should be taxed, quite frankly — buying back their own stock and making no new investments.



Biden accused Big Oil of slowing down on drilling, but if that’s true shouldn’t he be _thanking_ them? After all, that’s exactly what Biden promised would happen if he were elected:


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*It’s something else. From Roll Call:*



> This bill includes numerous provisions intended to help reduce ocean shipping costs and address supply chain issues. For instance, the measure would give the Federal Maritime Commission temporary authority to issue emergency orders that would help alleviate shipping congestion problems.
> It also would set new shipping standards under which ocean carriers could not refuse to carry certain cargoes.



And:



> “The Senate passed legislation that I am hopeful the House will enact soon to crack down on these companies, as I’ve asked, and lower the cost,” the president said.
> The measure, which is expected on the House floor next week under the expedited procedure requiring a two-thirds vote for passage, would overhaul shipping laws for the first time since the enactment of the Ocean Shipping Reform Act of 1998.



No rush.


----------



## Gilligan

Ah yes....those crazy profits must be the explanation behind the sudden epidemic of trucking companies going tits up.


----------



## GURPS

Biden responds to $5 gas: 'Outrageous what the war in Ukraine is causing'​
A reporter in the press pool following Biden asked the president for his thoughts about the nationwide average price of gas exceeding $5 per gallon. Biden deferred blame to the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.

"It's outrageous what the war in Ukraine is causing," Biden began.

The president then proceeded to emphasize the government's decision to tap into U.S. oil reserves.

"We're trying very hard to make sure we can significantly increase the amount of barrels of oil that are being pumped out of the reserve we have," he added.


----------



## GURPS

Republican National Committee Chair Ronna McDaniel called out Biden’s energy policies that have caused economic stress on Americans. “Joe Biden’s war on American energy has forced families across the country to empty their wallets to fill their tanks. Unfortunately, Biden is doubling-down on his disastrous agenda because he’s not the one paying the price, the American people are.”

Since Biden has stepped foot into the Oval Office, he has cancelled the Keystone XL Pipeline, imposed restrictions on fossil fuel companies and banned all imports of Russian oil into the U.S., which all caused the spike in fuel prices. Yet, he continues to shift his blame elsewhere, from accusing Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine, dubbed as “Putin’s Price Hike,” to saying oil companies and “their greed” are the reason for the pain at the pump.











						Is Biden Purposely Raising Gas Prices to Fuel His Green Agenda?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Kyle

Bidens puppet-masters might, but Joe doesn't have a clue beyond tapioca time.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden responds to $5 gas: 'Outrageous what the war in Ukraine is causing'​
> A reporter in the press pool following Biden asked the president for his thoughts about the nationwide average price of gas exceeding $5 per gallon. Biden deferred blame to the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> "It's outrageous what the war in Ukraine is causing," Biden began.
> 
> The president then proceeded to emphasize the government's decision to tap into U.S. oil reserves.
> 
> "We're trying very hard to make sure we can significantly increase the amount of barrels of oil that are being pumped out of the reserve we have," he added.




What reserves . He's used them up to say he shaved 3 cents a gallon off the price.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *It’s something else. From Roll Call:*
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> No rush.



Does this new rule effect shipping from China .? Covid has shut down China ports.


----------



## GURPS

‘Karen Nagasaki’​
President Joe Biden made another one of his infamous gaffes on Monday as he referred to a Japanese-American civil rights activist as “Karen Nagasaki” when her actual last name is “Narasaki.”

The president somehow made the unfortunate error despite reading from a teleprompter during a ceremony celebrating a law that will establish a commission to study the creation of a National Museum of Asian American and Pacific Islander History and Culture, according to CNN.

“You can’t even make this stuff up,” tweeted The Daily Wire’s Cabot Phillips. “Biden just called an Asian rights activist ‘Karen Nagasaki’ instead of Narasaki.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden To World: Russia, Oil Sheiks, And China Control The U.S. Economy​

The public has long known that Biden suffers from an acute case of blameuitis. But the president’s continued claims that Putin holds responsibility for our country’s accelerating inflationary rates, when coupled with Biden’s other actions and inactions, is not merely tone deaf, it is dangerous. While finger-pointing has long been a mainstay for politicians, the Biden administration’s messaging goes beyond shifting blame to conceding that foreign leaders can control the U.S. economy in Joe Biden’s America.

President Biden’s reported plans to meet with Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman during a trip to the region next month confirm this. Saudi Arabia, the world’s second-largest oil producer behind the United States, serves as the “unofficial head of the Organization for Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC),” and the planned visit seems certain to push for more oil production from OPEC countries.

The announcement of President Biden’s intent to meet with bin Salman represents a course change so sharp that it will be seen as the United States’ complete subservience to the country Biden promised to make “the pariah that they are” shortly before his election.

In the waning days of Donald Trump’s presidency, “Biden promised to take a hard line on Saudi Arabia, saying he would rip up the ‘dangerous blank check’ that Trump had written for the Saudis.” During a 2019 presidential debate, Biden added that there is “very little social redeeming value in the present government in Saudi Arabia.”

After his election, Biden “released a U.S. intelligence report that concluded that Prince Mohammed had approved the plan to capture or kill [journalist Jamal Khashoggi], who had been an outspoken critic of the young Saudi ruler.” The Biden administration then continued its efforts to distance itself from Saudi Arabia then, with then-Press Secretary Jen Psaki saying “the Biden administration will ‘recalibrate’ how it treats the kingdom.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> ‘Karen Nagasaki’​
> President Joe Biden made another one of his infamous gaffes on Monday as he referred to a Japanese-American civil rights activist as “Karen Nagasaki” when her actual last name is “Narasaki.”
> 
> The president somehow made the unfortunate error despite reading from a teleprompter during a ceremony celebrating a law that will establish a commission to study the creation of a National Museum of Asian American and Pacific Islander History and Culture, according to CNN.
> 
> “You can’t even make this stuff up,” tweeted The Daily Wire’s Cabot Phillips. “Biden just called an Asian rights activist ‘Karen Nagasaki’ instead of Narasaki.”



At least he didn't call her Kawasaki.


----------



## GURPS

FTC faces staff exodus, anger over Biden-appointed Big Tech foe’s leadership​

Yet sources close to the agency, which has a mandate to enforce antitrust law and protect consumers, say that academic brilliance doesn’t necessarily translate into management ability — and that its 33-year-old leader’s inexperience has longtime staffers at the 1,100-person agency heading for the exits. 

For example, Office of International Affairs director Randy Tritell is expected to leave later this month after 24 years with the agency, two sources close to the FTC said. Tritell had taken issue with Khan’s management style and had seen several members of his team reassigned to work on mergers and acquisitions, the sources said. 

FTC spokesperson Peter Kaplan declined to comment on Tritell’s departure but said that the agency has “had to identify creative ways to re-allocate internal resources to help with this intense workload.” Tritell declined to comment.


----------



## GURPS

Biden says he’s ‘changing people’s lives’ — critics say, ‘Yeah, for the worse’​
“I don’t want to hear any more of these lies about reckless spending. We’re changing people’s lives!” Biden shouted at one point during his remarks.

“Under President Biden, Americans’ lives have changed for the worst,” tweeted Rep. Mike Rogers (R-Ala.).

“Pres. Biden is right,” tweeted Sen. John Kennedy (R-La.). “40-year-high inflation, formula shortages, and $5 gas are changing lives …”

“You’re changing their lives alright,” snarked Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.). “$5+ gas, no baby formula, historic inflation, historic crime wave”.

Back on the Philadelphia stage, Biden denied the charge by Republicans, federal bankers and even Amazon and Washington Post owner Jeff Bezos that his spending had spurred inflation, which has driven up prices more steeply than at any time since 1981.




> You’re changing their lives alright – $5+ gas, no baby formula, historic inflation, historic crime wave https://t.co/gjmoZYFh1I
> — Josh Hawley (@HawleyMO) June 14, 2022




The president invoked two large spending bills: his $1.9 trillion American Rescue Plan Act, which Democrats passed last year without Republican support, and last year’s $1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure bill.

The Rescue Plan Act wasn’t offset by new revenue and therefore contributed to the $30.5 trillion national debt. The Congressional Budget Office said the infrastructure bill would add $256 billion to the federal deficit.


----------



## GURPS

Gas prices too high? It’s all part of Biden’s plan to eliminate fossil fuels​
Gas prices have doubled since Biden took office. J.P. Morgan analysts predict $6 a gallon by August. And experts warn this crisis will continue even after Biden’s term ends because he’s dismantling fossil fuel production.

When Biden was running for president, he promised to shut down oil producers: “No ability for the oil industry to continue to drill, period.” He pledged to put the country on “an irreversible” path toward “doing away with” fossil fuels.

On Day One as president, Biden shut down the Keystone pipeline, sending a message of no new pipelines anywhere, period.

In the months that followed, he stopped all sales of leases to drill on federal lands or offshore, meaning zero new leases allowing oil to be brought out of the ground.


----------



## GURPS

Biden threatens oil companies with 'emergency powers' if they don't boost supply amid inflation spike​
President Biden may resort to using emergency powers if American oil companies don't increase output at their refineries, the president told oil CEOs in a series of letters Wednesday.

Biden's statement blames oil companies for running "historically high profit margins" even as Americans experience surging gas prices. Biden has recently faced criticism for a lack of executive action aimed at curbing inflation.

"There is no question that Vladimir Putin is principally responsible for the intense financial pain the American people and their families are bearing," Biden wrote. "But amid a war that has raised gasoline prices more than $1.70 per gallon, historically high refinery profit margins are worsening that pain."


----------



## GURPS

Historic $5 gas exposes Biden's energy delusion​
Early in his campaign, then-candidate Biden made the rapid end of fossil fuels a top priority. And he has consistently matched this with action, from canceling critical infrastructure projects like the Keystone XL pipeline and preventing new oil and gas drilling on federal lands to depriving the American energy sector of much-needed capital through the embrace of dangerously woke environmental policies.  

In fact, Biden’s open hostility toward U.S. energy production has become the hallmark of his presidency. Unsurprisingly, this hostility has cast what my friend and FOX Business host Larry Kudlow likes to call a "wet blanket" over investment in the American energy industry. Instead of the lofty "green" promises he peddled to Americans, Biden’s war on American energy has financed Putin’s aggression in Ukraine, outsourced production to our adversaries like Iran and Venezuela, and saddled Americans with sky-high energy prices.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> ‘Karen Nagasaki’​
> President Joe Biden made another one of his infamous gaffes on Monday as he referred to a Japanese-American civil rights activist as “Karen Nagasaki” when her actual last name is “Narasaki.”
> 
> The president somehow made the unfortunate error despite reading from a teleprompter during a ceremony celebrating a law that will establish a commission to study the creation of a National Museum of Asian American and Pacific Islander History and Culture, according to CNN.
> 
> “You can’t even make this stuff up,” tweeted The Daily Wire’s Cabot Phillips. “Biden just called an Asian rights activist ‘Karen Nagasaki’ instead of Narasaki.”




Now for the obligatory "If Trump Had' post 

*'TRUMP THREATENS TO NUKE JAPAN AGAIN!!!!!!" *


----------



## Hijinx

1. Threaten to destroy the oil industry.
2. Then prove you mean it by trying to destroy them.
3. Oil companies do not build new refineries or drill for more oil because the Government is trying to destroy them.
4.Oil prices rise, and shortages occur.
5. Biden threatens the oil companies for not producing more oil after  he has already tried to destroy them.

Does anyone else see the problem here?


----------



## herb749

glhs837 said:


> Now for the obligatory "If Trump Had' post
> 
> *'TRUMP THREATENS TO NUKE JAPAN AGAIN!!!!!!" *




I'm seeing a lot of that on other sites. Liberals saying they are glad Trump is not in charge because things would be worse. I tell them there'd be no oil issue, border issue & Russia is likely not in Ukraine.


----------



## GURPS

DOE Eyes Using Math Class to Achieve Racial Justice, Make 'Citizenship-Ready Students'​

The proposal’s introduction makes matters clear: In the arena of arithmetic instruction, learning about numbers is no longer enough.



> [T]he Mathematics Standards Review Committee has been in the process of reviewing the 2007 Minnesota K–12 Academic Standards Mathematics… … In addition to the timing of the mathematics review, the statute, as stated in subdivision 4a, directs the commissioner to “include the contributions of Minnesota American Indian tribes and communities as related to the academic standards during the review and revision of the required academic standards.”



Mix in some multiculturism:



> Mathematics belongs to all of us. Mathematics is part of our everyday lives and is rooted in all cultures.



The guidelines list seven goals toward creating “citizenship-ready students.”

In part, participants of the public program will…



> Be curious, pose questions and seek patterns in order to make sense of their world.
> Be persistent, flexible and creative problem solvers.



But there’s more to life than math. Hence, ciphering class should spend time and emphasis on social justice:



> Collaborate with cultural perspectives and traditions like and unlike one’s own, allowing students to make sense of mathematical concepts and value various mathematical identities connected to lived experiences.
> Solve problems connected to place, story, cultural practices, language and perspectives relevant to historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities.



Among recommended “anchor standards,” American Indians receive special endorsement. Kids should master the science of reasoning with proportion:



> *Proportional Reasoning:* Represent proportional relationships in mathematical and real-world situations, using graphs, diagrams, tables, symbols and verbal descriptions, in various cultures, especially in historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities.



And don’t forget patterns, measurements, geometry, and finances:



> *Patterns and Relationships:* Represent and connect mathematical patterns and relationships using verbal descriptions, generalizations, tables and graphs. Use representations to solve mathematical and real-world situations, in various cultures, especially in historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities.
> *Measurement:* Investigate measurement using a variety of tools, units, systems, processes and techniques, in various cultures, especially in historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities.
> *Geometry:* Analyze characteristics of geometric shapes to make mathematical arguments and justifications about geometric relationships. Use visualization and geometric modeling to solve problems, in various cultures, especially in historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities
> *Financial Literacy:* Explore and analyze financial problems using appropriate technology tools. Apply mathematical concepts to make informed decisions about how to earn, track, save, borrow, share and invest money, while considering a range of acceptable solutions as well as constraints which may affect individual and generational wealth, in various cultures, especially in historical and contemporary Dakota and Anishinaabe communities.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Is so Serious About Inflation That He Wants to Send You a Rebate Card to Help Pay for Your Gas, but Luckily He Can't​
Out of altitude, out of airspeed, and out of ideas. This old saying about the root cause of every airplane crash seems to be the operating principle of Joe Biden’s economic team.

By any standard of measure, our economy is heading into recession…if we are lucky.

The supply chain problems created by the panicked reaction to the Wuhan virus have not abated. Major East Coats truck stop chains, like Pilot, have warned their customers that diesel may be hard to find over the summer. The housing market is looking more and more like 2007. Our GDP is shrinking.











Given all that, it was less than surprising that the Biden White House’s big idea for handling high gas prices was to send out “gas rebate cards” to random people with mailboxes.



> Senior White House aides have in recent days explored new ideas for responding to high gas prices and looked again at some that they had previously discarded, desperate to show that the administration is trying to address voter frustration about rising costs at the pump.
> Biden officials are taking a second look at whether the federal government could send rebate cards out to millions of American drivers to help them pay at gas stations — an idea they examined months ago before ruling it out. Aides had found that shortages in the U.S. chip industry would make it hard to produce enough rebate cards, two people familiar with the matter said. White House officials also fear there would be no way to prevent consumers from using them for purchases other than gasoline, according to another person familiar with the discussions. Even if the administration embraces the proposal, it would probably require congressional approval and face long odds among lawmakers wary of spending more money.



The mind boggles at the level of idiocy that thought giving rebate cards to consumers was a solution rather than addressing the Biden policies that have created a fuel shortage and nearly doubled the price of gasoline in two years. No, the war in Ukraine doesn’t have jack sh** to do with it. The fuel price increase was well underway long before the Russian invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## GURPS

The Democrats' Capricious Energy Policy Has Been a Disaster​

That future is baked into today's price. Because Democrats' energy policy is a schizophrenic mess, oscillating from puerile to pernicious. You can't spend decades working to undercut production and campaign on the promise of destroying an industry and then demand it turn on a dime when it's politically convenient.

Democrats will argue that this is a unique emergency as prices have spiked to historic highs. Guess what? Energy prices will always be at historic highs when you create shortages, which is exactly what progressives have been advocating we do for years. Virtually every left-wing energy proposal in the past two decades, if not longer, has been designed to create false scarcity, either through fabricated marketplaces and stringent regulations or by putting caps on production. This is what they wanted.

"No more drilling on federal lands," Biden promised during the 2020 presidential campaign. "No more drilling, including offshore. No ability for the oil industry to continue to drill, period, ends, number one." Not number two. Number one. "No more -- no new fracking," the president also said. Blue states across the country have either banned fracking or are in the process of banning fracking projects.

And, on the first day of his presidency, Biden rejoined the Paris Agreement -- an accord he is now working hard to break -- revoking permits for Keystone XL, a 1,700-mile pipeline that was going to carry approximately 800,000 barrels of oil a day into the United States (also baked into the price). Biden signed a slew of executive orders prioritizing climate change over energy production, halting oil and natural gas leases on all public lands. When a court blocked him, the Biden administration appealed the decision, even as indications of an energy spike were clear.


----------



## GURPS

Bloomberg ran a story yesterday headlined, “US Quietly Urges Russia Fertilizer Deals to Unlock Grain Trade.”

Hahahahahahaha!

It’s another Biden special. Here’s what happened: first, the US and the EU passed this gigantic package of sanctions against Russia, with draconian penalties for people and companies who break the rules. With me so far? But the governments carved out a few exceptions — including for fertilizer — since it’s almost impossible to get the stuff from anywhere BUT Russia. Then, US officials were “taken by surprise” when American companies stopped buying Russian fertilizer, because they are quite understandably scared to get fouled up in the massive new sanctions laws and their awful civil and criminal penalties.

Understandable to anybody except experts, I mean. Nobody in government could have seen this coming. Especially not Mr. Magoo, I mean Joe Biden.

So now, to avoid mass food shortages, the government finds itself having to “quietly” and desperately encourage companies to buy Russian fertilizer. In other words, THEY’RE HELPING RUSSIA SELL ITS PRODUCTS. Genius!

Everything Biden does causes the exact opposite of the intended result.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, June 15, 2022 ☙ QUIET URGES 🦠
					

J6 Commission ashcans Episode Three; Mr. Magoo’s sanctions plans backfire; lockdowns lead to deaths and economic meltdowns; Biden chucks another big campaign promise; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## DoWhat

He should stick to riding a tricycle.


----------



## GURPS

Buttigieg: US may act against airlines on consumers' behalf​

Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg says he's pushing airlines to hire more customer-service agents and take other steps to help travelers this summer. He held a virtual meeting with airline executives where they described steps their companies are taking to avoid a repeat of the Memorial Day weekend, when about 2,800 flights were canceled.




Buttigieg says feds have power to force airlines to hire more workers amid travel delays​


----------



## GURPS

Biden climate advisor demands tech companies censor ‘disinformation’ to promote ‘benefits of clean energy’​



McCarthy responded by slamming social media companies: "We have to get tighter, we have to get better at communicating, and frankly, the tech companies have to stop allowing specific individuals over and over again to spread disinformation. That’s what the fossil fuel companies pay for."  

She suggested further that "we have to be smarter than that and we need the tech companies to really jump in." 

McCammond responded by asking: "Isn’t misinformation and disinfo around climate a threat to public health itself?"  

McCarthy asserted that it "absolutely" is:  

"Oh, absolutely. You know. It’s not just denial of this, it’s also greenwashing. You have these companies that are claiming to be part of the solution that really are just not informing people about what they’re really doing and how they’re really investing and how people should be investing their money if they really care about climate."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

If he hadn't been in such a rush to grope that little girl he wouldn't have fallen off.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Pushes Back At Reporter Over Recession Warnings: ‘Don’t Make Things Up!’​




“The majority of them aren’t saying that. Come on, don’t make things up, okay? Now you sound like a Republican politician. I’m joking. That was a joke, but all kidding aside, I don’t think it is,” Biden responded.

The exchange came after a Wall Street Journal survey of a group of economists reported on Sunday that the odds of the nation entering a recession in the next 12 months rank at 44%.

“Forecasters have raised recession probability due to a number of factors: higher borrowing costs, a blistering pace of inflation, supply-chain problems and commodity-price shocks stemming from the war in Ukraine,” the report stated.


----------



## GURPS

Biden mocks ‘sensitive’ Chevron CEO Michael Wirth in spat over gas price claims​

“He’s mildly sensitive. I didn’t know they’d get their feelings hurt that quickly,” Biden said at the White House when a reporter asked about Wirth’s rebuttal.

“We need more refining capacity. This idea that they don’t have oil to drill and to bring up is simply not true,” Biden said. “We ought to be able to work something out whereby they’re able to increase refining capacity and still not give up on transitioning to renewable energy.”

Wirth wrote to Biden that addressing high gas prices “requires thoughtful action and a willingness to work together, not political rhetoric.”


----------



## GURPS

Backlash ensues as President Biden suggests inflation a 'chance' to make 'fundamental turn' to clean energy​
Conservative political operative Greg Price tweeted out the moment where the president defended his green energy policies to reporters while vacationing at Rehoboth Beach in Delaware.

"My dear mother used to have an expression: out of everything lousy, something good will happen if you look hard enough for it. We have a chance to make a fundamental turn toward renewable energy, electric vehicles, and not just electric vehicles but across the board," Biden told the crowd of reporters.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden mocks ‘sensitive’ Chevron CEO Michael Wirth in spat over gas price claims​
> 
> “He’s mildly sensitive. I didn’t know they’d get their feelings hurt that quickly,” Biden said at the White House when a reporter asked about Wirth’s rebuttal.
> 
> “We need more refining capacity. This idea that they don’t have oil to drill and to bring up is simply not true,” Biden said. “We ought to be able to work something out whereby they’re able to increase refining capacity and still not give up on transitioning to renewable energy.”
> 
> Wirth wrote to Biden that addressing high gas prices “requires thoughtful action and a willingness to work together, not political rhetoric.”



I'm sure Biden doesn't play one of those sim games where you build a city to create a refinery today. Plus the environmentalist won't allow it.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Backlash ensues as President Biden suggests inflation a 'chance' to make 'fundamental turn' to clean energy​
> Conservative political operative Greg Price tweeted out the moment where the president defended his green energy policies to reporters while vacationing at Rehoboth Beach in Delaware.
> 
> "My dear mother used to have an expression: out of everything lousy, something good will happen if you look hard enough for it. We have a chance to make a fundamental turn toward renewable energy, electric vehicles, and not just electric vehicles but across the board," Biden told the crowd of reporters.



Using the Orioles as logic, the country can't go 5 yrs or more to hope it gets better.


----------



## Hijinx

When you come home during rush hour and sitting in a crowd of thousands of vehicles.
Just think of how much rare dirt has to be dug to put a huge battery in each of those cars.
Then think of how much your electric bill will go up.
Then think os a solution to charging them all with the solar panels in Hughesville.

Anyone with an ounce of brains knows it is laughable to even  think that the electric companies in this country can supply enough electricity to charge those thousand of cars,. They cannot do it now and it will be at least 20 years before they can even make a good start. In the meantime gas is sitting underground in vast quantities and only needs to be drilled and refined.


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Plan 'Second Pandemic' as the Race for the 2024 Election Looms​

“Well, we'll get through at least this year. We do need more money,” Biden said, adding “but we don't just need more money for vaccines for children, eventually; we need more money to plan for the second pandemic.”


He then circled back to his comment reinforcing that there _will _be a second wave of COVID.


And almost on cue, Biden also called out President Trump saying “that’s not something the last outfit did very well. That’s something we’ve been doing fairly well – that’s why we need the money.

Republicans aren’t buying into the left’s so-called "warning," making it clear Democrats _know_ they cannot win an election on their own.


----------



## GURPS

‘This Is Not Over’: Biden Reacts To The End Of Roe​

Biden pinned the overturn of _Roe _on his predecessor, former President Donald Trump, who reacted positively to the news earlier on Friday.

“It was three justices named by one president, Donald Trump, who were the core of today’s decision to upend the scales of justice and eliminate a fundamental right for women in this country,” Biden argued. “Make no mistake — this decision is a culmination of a deliberate effort over decades to upset the balance of our law. It’s a realization of an extreme ideology and a tragic error by the Supreme Court, in my view.”

Biden called _Roe _the “law of the land” and said that abortion is “on the ballot” in November. Yet Congress has failed to pass the Women’s Health Protection Act — a bill that claims to codify _Roe _— on multiple occasions due to moderates’ opposition in the Senate.

“The right to privacy, liberty, equality — they’re all on the ballot,” Biden said. “Until then, I will do all in my power to protect a woman’s right in states where they will face the consequences of today’s decision.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

How can a gas station lower the cost if they have to pay the higher price for the gas?
\
Biden's brain has ceased to function.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> How can a gas station lower the cost if they have to pay the higher price for the gas?
> \
> Biden's brain has ceased to function.



Because he believes if he can declare a gas tax holiday, then states can do the same and gas stations can lower their prices. Reality is he can't even get his gas tax holiday without the legislature agreeing to.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Because he believes if he can declare a gas tax holiday, then states can do the same and gas stations can lower their prices. Reality is he can't even get his gas tax holiday without the legislature agreeing to.


It's a stupid idea to begin with. The roads are in terrible shape and someone has to pay to fix them. Most people don't give a damn about the road taxes. Yes: 18 cents is a fair portion of the price when gas was $2.00, but when the price is $5.00 it's not so great a portion, and it doesn't really help so much.

The answer to the fuel prices is to stop pushing this green  wet dream they have until the infrastructure and the technology has caught up enough to bring the price of an electric car into the pocketbook of the American public and not just the rich. It's at least 20 years ahead of time for the push we are getting on this green technology horse dung.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> The roads are in terrible shape and someone has to pay to fix them.


Along these lines, the proliferation of EVs is starting to take away the road funds because they don't use gas.  So what's the solution?  Some states are imposing a 'special tax' on EV registrations.  If you work out the numbers (I didn't, I'm just parroting the news reports...) the tax is far in excess of the actual tax paid if gas had actually been purchased.  Green y'all.









						States That Charge Extra Fees To Own An Electric Vehicle | MYEV.com
					

Learn how State fees for EV ownership ranges from a low of $50 per year to a high of $200.




					www.myev.com


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> It's a stupid idea to begin with. The roads are in terrible shape and someone has to pay to fix them. Most people don't give a damn about the road taxes. Yes: 18 cents is a fair portion of the price when gas was $2.00, but when the price is $5.00 it's not so great a portion, and it doesn't really help so much.
> 
> The answer to the fuel prices is to stop pushing this green  wet dream they have until the infrastructure and *the technology has caught up enough to bring the price of an electric car into the pocketbook of the American public and not just the rich*. It's at least 20 years ahead of time for the push we are getting on this green technology horse dung.



The technology to make anything affordable never springs full blown into being. Do you think cars were affordable for the masses right away? Or that the infrastructure for them existed before they were fielded. That affordable EV tech is coming, and far quicker than 20 years. If its not widely available in 10 years, I would be shocked. Affordability is and always has been a matter of scale.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> The technology to make anything affordable never springs full blown into being. Do you think cars were affordable for the masses right away? Or that the infrastructure for them existed before they were fielded. That affordable EV tech is coming, and far quicker than 20 years. If its not widely available in 10 years, I would be shocked. Affordability is and always has been a matter of scale.


And now all… Bow your heads in silence for reading from the Book of Solyndra.

All praise be yours, Amun
through all that you have made.

And first my lord Brother Ra who brings the day...
How beautiful is he, how radiant in all his splendor!
Of you, Most High.

And blessed be the Volt and the Prius, And the Lord God, His Muskness…


----------



## SamSpade

I remember many years ago - the 70's - and a guy I was friends with in high school had a car from his Dad's company in Columbia MD. I think it might have been called AmeriCar or some such. It was a tiny two seater - about the size of those Smart for Two cars  - made about as much sound as a golf cart - and it was - well not very ROBUST. Let's just say parts of end tended to snap off easily. I think two people could have flipped it over, which is saying something, considering that a good riding mower would present a challenge for two people.

We thought it was cool THEN - but we also knew, it was a novelty - it WASN'T going to catch on. I think its top speed might have been about 25-30, and you sure didn't want to be stuck in mud or snow or drive in bad weather.

I think it went out of business a few years later. Just wasn't its time.

So now we have cars that NEARLY rival a regular gas powered car. Yes, on TV shows, there's always someone claiming "but you CAN drive a Chevy VOLT for 25k. Yeah. It's like the size of the old Pintos. Small in the front and MISERABLE in the back. I have no wish to drive anything that meager. If you have a family, you probably DON'T want a Volt. And if you're taller than 6 foot - ditto.

You'll want a minivan or SUV - and they're pricey. If you want a TRUCK - you're talking 40-50k plus. 

I realize that - nowadays - car prices are getting higher and honestly, they're up too high. I make decent money, but I'm buying slightly used for the rest of my life. Because I want to OWN the damned thing.

THERE'S NO REASONABLE INCENTIVE FOR ME TO DUMP MY CAR for an electric one. I own it. It's five years old. I have no wish to shell out bucks AGAIN until that damned thing is so old I have to push it down the road.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

SamSpade said:


> THERE'S NO REASONABLE INCENTIVE FOR ME TO DUMP MY CAR for an electric one. I own it. It's five years old. I have no wish to shell out bucks AGAIN until that damned thing is so old I have to push it down the road.


I put a deposit on one of these.  For around town it will be fine, and with the integral solar panels the number of times I need to recharge from a plug will be minimal.  It's also got that 'cool' factor going for it.  I've always been one for unique and different, and this fits right in there.  I'll still have my truck for the heavy work and towing, but it's usage will be a lot less.









						Aptera Motors
					

Aptera is the world’s first Solar Electric Vehicle that requires no charging for most daily use - giving you the freedom to do more with less impact on the planet.




					aptera.us


----------



## my-thyme

Sneakers said:


> ...... I'll still have my truck for the heavy work and towing, but it's usage will be a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aptera Motors
> 
> 
> Aptera is the world’s first Solar Electric Vehicle that requires no charging for most daily use - giving you the freedom to do more with less impact on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aptera.us


Does that mean the Sling Shot will be up for grabs? I look good in red.....


----------



## Sneakers

my-thyme said:


> Does that mean the Sling Shot will be up for grabs? I look good in red.....


  I'm considering selling it when my Aptera delivery is confirmed.


----------



## SamSpade

Sneakers said:


> I put a deposit on one of these.  For around town it will be fine, and with the integral solar panels the number of times I need to recharge from a plug will be minimal.  It's also got that 'cool' factor going for it.  I've always been one for unique and different, and this fits right in there.  I'll still have my truck for the heavy work and towing, but it's usage will be a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aptera Motors
> 
> 
> Aptera is the world’s first Solar Electric Vehicle that requires no charging for most daily use - giving you the freedom to do more with less impact on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aptera.us


YIKES. That thing looks like crossing over the Patuxent on a windy day will be a fast trip into the deep.


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> The technology to make anything affordable never springs full blown into being. Do you think cars were affordable for the masses right away? Or that the infrastructure for them existed before they were fielded. That affordable EV tech is coming, and far quicker than 20 years. If its not widely available in 10 years, I would be shocked. Affordability is and always has been a matter of scale.


I believe you will be surprised, but even if the technology is there in ten years why cripple the economy TODAY.

And you are right --cars were not available to the masses right away, but along came a guy named Henry Ford that made them affordable, but only in black. When another henry Ford comes along and makes electric cars affordable and the infrastructure is in place Americans will not have to be forced to buy them. They will buy them and then we can stop drilling. But right now not drilling, not exploring, closing down power plants, and causing inflation because of it  is freaking stupid.


----------



## Hijinx

my-thyme said:


> Does that mean the Sling Shot will be up for grabs? I look good in red.....


And they say motorcycles are dangerous. Well.  Maybe there is a bonus, when you get crushed in it instead of cutting you out they can just bury you in that solar powered coffin.


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> I believe you will be surprised, but even if the technology is there in ten years why cripple the economy TODAY.
> 
> And you are right --cars were not available to the masses right away, but along came a guy named Henry Ford that made them affordable, but only in black. When another henry Ford comes along and makes electric cars affordable and the infrastructure is in place *Americans will not have to be forced to buy them.* They will buy them and then we can stop drilling. But right now not drilling, not exploring, closing down power plants, and causing inflation because of it  is freaking stupid.



I'm not now nor have I ever advocated for people being forced to buy them. I think at this point, the govt could, and should, step back. Adoption is increasing and will continue to do so. Down market models are coming. Like most new tech you need to scale production to drop costs. Dropping the cost per Kwh through better chemistry and faster production methods, reducing the production cost of other parts through techniques like large castings. Tesla is into these things now, and other makers are starting to see the light. I think Tesla could make profitable 30K car now I think, but they are still ramping two and a half new factories with associated battery/pack factories.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Simply Erasing Immigration Court Cases in 'De Facto Amnesty'​
A shocking discovery has been made about the millions of pending immigration cases against illegal immigrants. The Biden Administration has issued a mandate to federal prosecutors to simply throw out backlogged cases. The Washington Examiner reports that there are up to 2 million backlogged cases in immigration courts and the mandate could “effectively pardon 1 million people by 2024.”


One federal prosecutor calls it a ‘de facto amnesty.’




> Attorneys for U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement have begun to throw out tens of thousands of the 2 million backlogged cases in immigration court following a political appointee’s order not to go after illegal border crossers from before the November 2020 election.
> “This is a de facto amnesty,” said an ICE federal prosecutor who spoke with the _Washington Examiner_ on the condition of anonymity.



The Examiner was able to secure leaked video recordings of ICE’s principle legal adviser Kerry Doyle explaining which cases should be dumped.


----------



## GURPS

Question asked! This week, at a presser on Ukraine, Joe Biden asked these rhetorical questions:



> _“So for all those Republicans in Congress criticizing me for high gas prices in America, are you now saying we were wrong to support Ukraine? Are you saying we were wrong to stand up to Putin? Are you SAYING that we would rather have lower gas prices in America than Putin’s iron fist in Europe? I don’t believe that.”_



Why not? What’s so hard to believe about that? Even if the cause were just, it’s a different thing to ask if we’d help Ukraine to the point of harming ourselves and damaging our economy, maybe for decades, and stumbling to the brink of World War III.

My answer is: yes.









						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, June 25, 2022 ☙ STRATEGIC HOPE 🦠
					

Covid and the Supreme Court; Jim Jordan gets a hilarious answer from Birx; Ukraine democratically deletes political rivals and jails bloggers; Biden's rhetorical questions; Ecuador; Lithuania, more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

4. Biden leveraging federal agencies to increase voter registration in Democratic areas. We can track this in state-reported voter registration data. Sophisticated studies show that increasing registration in these quasi-arbitrary ways (in other words, the voter registration is not organic, voter-motivated behavior) doesn't translate into much at all come election time. Good to be cognizant of the issue, but this is not a 2020 replay. https://thefederalist.com/2022/06/23/yes-biden-is-hiding-his-plan-to-rig-the-2022-midterm-elections/


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Abuse Of Defense Production Act Will Drive Gas Prices Even Higher​

And it’s not just that President Biden favors wind and solar over fossil fuels. His legion of bureaucrats are actively working to destroy the American energy industry by imposing draconian financial regulations. A new proposal from the SEC will impose massive compliance costs on energy producers and force them to spend time and money on “greenwashing” instead of on harvesting and delivering the energy we need.

We need only look across the pond to the European Union to see how such a deliberate anti-energy agenda will work out for America. The EU is now dependent on Russia for 40% of its natural gas, 27% of its oil, and 46% of its coal — and electricity prices are skyrocketing. America can and should be a world superpower in energy, but President Biden’s policies have already made us energy dependent once again.

President Biden will continue to blame Russian President Vladimir Putin and oil companies, but he needs to man up and accept responsibility. He told us he was going to do this: “I guarantee you we’re going to end fossil fuel,” he said. The president knew there would be pain inflicted by forcing the American people to give up the prosperity provided by oil, gas, and coal. In the last 150 years that humanity has had access to fossil fuels, every measurement of quality of life has improved as poverty has declined, health has improved, and our environment has gotten cleaner.

It’s an injustice that President Biden is forcing poverty onto the American people to appease ruling-class elites who prioritize climate catastrophism over improving human lives. Fossil fuels and nuclear energy need to be embraced to improve the global environment, lift billions out of poverty, and promote economic prosperity in America and abroad.


----------



## Hijinx

Are we wrong to back Ukraine? I don't know.

Was the Biden Administration wrong to establish the reasons Putin attacked Ukraine ? Damned right they were.


----------



## Hijinx

Here is a think piece.

Lake Meade is drying up. The Hoover damn supplies a great portion of California's energy.
The California farms rely on the water for irrigation.
As the water goes down in Lake Meade ,and California hasn't any desalination plants for drinking water , a lot of people might have brown-outs and get thirsty. Biden and the California Democrats don't seem to mind.


----------



## GURPS

Government transparency dims under Biden, outside watchdog reports​

Director of Protect the Public's Trust Michael Chamberlain told the John Solomon Reports podcast on Wednesday that the Department of Energy has been slow to provide records in response to his organization's Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) requests.

Last year, Secretary of Energy Jennifer Granholm and a slew of other cabinet secretaries, agency directors and senior White House officials attended the COP26 United Nations Climate Change Conference. 

PPT sought information from the relevant departments and agencies about "how much funding and how many resources were devoted to send staff overseas," Chamberlain said, in addition to asking "to see the telework agreements of the people who had gone overseas — were they teleworking at home, but then flew to Scotland and attending an in-person conference?"

Despite filing FOIA requests with the Energy Department back in November, PPT has yet to receive any records from DOE, while other departments have responded with records.


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> Government transparency dims under Biden, outside watchdog reports​
> 
> Director of Protect the Public's Trust Michael Chamberlain told the John Solomon Reports podcast on Wednesday that the Department of Energy has been slow to provide records in response to his organization's Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) requests.
> 
> Last year, Secretary of Energy Jennifer Granholm and a slew of other cabinet secretaries, agency directors and senior White House officials attended the COP26 United Nations Climate Change Conference.
> 
> PPT sought information from the relevant departments and agencies about "how much funding and how many resources were devoted to send staff overseas," Chamberlain said, in addition to asking "to see the telework agreements of the people who had gone overseas — were they teleworking at home, but then flew to Scotland and attending an in-person conference?"
> 
> Despite filing FOIA requests with the Energy Department back in November, PPT has yet to receive any records from DOE, while other departments have responded with records.


Where is my shocked face when I need it?


----------



## GURPS

Stung by gun and abortion rulings, Biden undermines Supreme Court in ways unlike predecessors​

“Put trust and faith in our government to fulfill its most important function, which is protecting the American people,” the 46th president implored his country in a March 2021 speech on the anniversary of the COVID-19 lockdowns.

On Friday, after being stung by abortion and gun rights rulings by the Supreme Court that he disagreed with, the president changed his tune and launched a verbal assault on America’s judicial branch of government and its iconic marbled court of nine justices.

The president took a blowtorch to the Supreme Court in language clearly designed to undermine its legitimacy. He accused the justices of waging a “deliberate effort over decades to upset the balance of our law" and decried their “extreme and dangerous path", as he insisted the nation’s highest court had made the “United States an outlier among developed nations” by reversing the half-century-old Roe v. Wade decision.

A day earlier, he slammed the court’s verdict that the Second Amendment’s right to bear arms extended to carrying in public, calling that decision “unconstitutional.”

In so doing, Biden trampled his own promise to embrace government and the rule of law. He also veered from the civility most presidents and senior political leaders have shown the court, even when it ruled against their wishes.


----------



## Hijinx

The Ramblings of a corrupt  moron with power.

It's dangerous. This man is a raving lunatic.


----------



## Louise

Hijinx said:


> The Ramblings of a corrupt  moron with power.
> 
> It's dangerous. This man is a raving lunatic.


He is a puppet because of a fraudulent election.  Replace Biden name with Obama, Soros, Gates, Rice, Fauci, Zuckerburg, Pelosi, Schumer, Schiff, Clinton, Schwab, Collins, Romney, Graham, McConnell, et al.  Lock and load, y’all.  God bless the USA.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Gas stations only make a few cents off each gallon of gas. Their money is made off of store sales.


----------



## PrchJrkr

herb749 said:


> Gas stations only make a few cents off each gallon of gas. Their money is made off of store sales.


I was going to post this information. When I worked at a self serve station in college, I saw the invoices and it was usually marked up $.02-$.03 per gallon. I was actually tasked with changing the pump price to reflect price increases/decreases when they occurred. Slow joe is lost in this, just as he is with every other normal aspect of life.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> Slow joe is lost in this, just as he is with every other normal aspect of life.




President Sippy Cup has to blame someone for his failures


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘I’m Going To Do Everything In My Power’: Biden Calls To Suspend The Filibuster And Nationalize Abortion Law​

President Joe Biden announced on Thursday that he would support nixing the filibuster to pass nationwide abortion laws through the Senate.

“We have to codify _Roe v. Wade_ in the law, and the way to do that is to make sure the Congress votes to do that,” Biden said at a news conference in Europe. “And if the filibuster gets in the way, it’s like voting rights, we provide an exception for this, or an exception to the filibuster for this action.”

The exhortation follows the Supreme Court overturning _Roe v. Wade_ — the 1973 decision claiming that the Fourteenth Amendment of the Constitution protects abortion — at the end of last week. While several Democrat-run states have pushed for removing limits on abortion, Republican-run states began implementing more regulations.

“It is a mistake, in my view, for the Supreme Court to do what it did,” Biden continued. “I feel extremely strongly that I’m going to do everything in my power, which I legally can do in terms of executive orders, as well as push the Congress and the public.”


----------



## GURPS

As Dems Rage Against Catholic Church, Biden Admin Pays It Huge Bucks To Care For Migrants​

As Democrats rage against the Catholic Church for its pro-life advocacy, federal dollars flowing to Catholic groups have simultaneously skyrocketed, thanks to the Church’s role in caring for illegal immigrants flooding across the border.

Catholic Charities USA and its affiliates across the country have long provided care for refugees, unaccompanied minors, and impoverished immigrants, with funding from taxpayers. As President Joe Biden’s soft-on-illegal-immigration policies have seen a monthly surge across the border roughly equal to the population of Buffalo, government agencies have relied on the religious group to provide shelter, transportation, and other services through dramatically increased federal grants.

The feds have granted Catholic Charities $300 million so far in fiscal year 2022 for migrant services including “refugee and entrant assistance” and an “unaccompanied alien children program,” according to a Daily Wire analysis of federal spending data. The funds come primarily from the Department of Health and Human Services’ Office of Refugee Resettlement, sometimes after first flowing through a state government. The fiscal year ends in September, meaning the year-end total is on pace to hit $400 million.






Where are all of those raging leftest atheists to take in illegals so Biden isn't paying Catholics.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Takes Aim at America’s Largest Oil Field, Threatens to Stop Production, Sending Gas Prices Soaring​
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is preparing to cite the United States’ largest oil field for violating ozone pollution standards, a move that will threaten the end of oil and gas production in the region.

According to the Texas Governor’s Office, the proposed regulations will directly affect the Permian Basin, the largest oil field in the United States, accounting for 95,000,000 gallons of gasoline per day or 40% of the oil produced domestically. 

This would be just one more move from Biden’s administration to impact the lives of every American by reducing the fuel supply and causing gas prices to soar well beyond Biden’s record of $5 per gallon. 

“Even as Americans are struggling with $5 gas and record-breaking inflation, team Biden continues to double down on their political commitments to ‘end all fossil fuels,'” former EPA Chief of Staff Mandy Gunasekara told reporters Wednesday.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Hijinx

This year like every year the Church has an appeal for funds.
Tis year I gave nothing. I have had enough of Catholic Charities and their help with illegals.


GURPS said:


> Biden Takes Aim at America’s Largest Oil Field, Threatens to Stop Production, Sending Gas Prices Soaring​
> The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is preparing to cite the United States’ largest oil field for violating ozone pollution standards, a move that will threaten the end of oil and gas production in the region.
> 
> According to the Texas Governor’s Office, the proposed regulations will directly affect the Permian Basin, the largest oil field in the United States, accounting for 95,000,000 gallons of gasoline per day or 40% of the oil produced domestically.
> 
> This would be just one more move from Biden’s administration to impact the lives of every American by reducing the fuel supply and causing gas prices to soar well beyond Biden’s record of $5 per gallon.
> 
> “Even as Americans are struggling with $5 gas and record-breaking inflation, team Biden continues to double down on their political commitments to ‘end all fossil fuels,'” former EPA Chief of Staff Mandy Gunasekara told reporters Wednesday.


Biden may go too far with this horse sht of shutting down peoples way to get to work.


----------



## GURPS

During NATO Press Conference Joe Biden Blames Russia for Upcoming Global Food Shortage​
During a NATO press conference in Madrid [Transcript Here], today Joe Biden specifically attributed the upcoming global food shortage to Russian President Vladimir Putin.  Biden was emphatic when responding to a question about oil costs, western nation energy development and the pending food shortage.

BIDEN_…”I think there’s a lot of things we can do and we will do.  But the bottom line is: Ultimately, the reason why gas prices are up is because of Russia.  Russia, Russia, Russia. The reason why the food crisis exist is because of Russia — Russia not allowing grain to get out of Ukraine.”_

[clip]

The direct cause of the food shortage is the Western government decision to prioritize climate change over food production.  The _Build Back Better_ climate change agenda has created massive disruption with energy products (biofuel, fertilizer, diesel, natural gas etc) which are critical for the efficient production of food.  However, the western alliance cannot and will not take responsibility for the food crisis.  Instead, as you are seeing above, their plan is to blame Russia.

Stopping Russia from starving the world will be the justification for a physical escalation of conflict between NATO and Russia.  All of the signs and indicators point in this direction. None of the geopolitical or global economic signs point away from this direction.  A NATO led war with Russia is not a matter of “if”, it is a question of “when?”

The NATO and western alliance that is currently engaging in the military buildup against Russia is the exact same alliance of governments’ who are chasing the climate change agenda at all costs.

I know it sounds outlandish, but the World Economic Forum multinational corporations that influence and manipulate geopolitical politics are the driving force for this needed war with Russia.  Their holy grail of Climate Change policy, and the massive shift in global economic power that comes with executing the climate change agenda, is so consequential to the geopolitical world that such a massive move is needed.


----------



## GURPS

Biden On How Long It’s ‘Fair To Expect’ Americans To Pay Historic Gas Prices: ‘As Long As It Takes’ To Beat Putin​


----------



## Hijinx

It will take 2 more years to get rid of Joe and then it will take years to restore America.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden hastily ends press conference as reporters shout questions: ‘I’m out of here’​

Biden answered several questions from a pre-determined list of reporters during a press conference in Madrid, Spain, following the NATO Summit before he said, "All right, guys," and attempted to wrap things up. Multiple reporters still wanted to ask questions, and someone in the crowd promised to be quick, but Biden shut it down nonetheless. 

"There’s no such thing as a quick one. I’m out of here," Biden said as he walked away from the podium as numerous reporters had their hands raised.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Biden: 'I Don't Count Drunk Driving as a Felony' for Illegal Immigrants​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

> Bring down the price you are charging at the pump to reflect the cost you’re paying for the product. And do it now.


Well, his commands seems to be working!!  Price at the pump was down to $4.69 from almost $5!  Those terrible gas price gougers are listening!!


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> Well, his commands seems to be working!!  Price at the pump was down to $4.69 from almost $5!  Those terrible gas price gougers are listening!!



There was a drop in barrel price a few weeks ago, then it went back up.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Just Announced $6 Billion in Student Loan Forgiveness​
The plaintiffs in _Theresa Sweet v. Miguel Cardona_ filed for debt relief under the "borrower defense to loan repayment" program. Created by the Obama administration, borrower defense allows the Education Department to forgive the federal student loan debt of students who can show they were defrauded by the school they attended. Under the Trump administration, the Education Department's evaluation of borrower defense applications slowed to a halt. In response, former students of the now-defunct Corinthian Colleges sued Education Secretary Betsy DeVos for "unlawfully withholding or unreasonably delaying action on Plaintiffs' applications." Miguel Cardona, President Joe Biden's education secretary, then became the defendant. 

Under the terms of the settlement, the Department of Education will forgive roughly $6 billion in loans for 200,000 attendees of dozens of technical schools and for-profit colleges. The settlement also requires the Department of Education to reimburse borrowers who already made payments or even paid off the entirety of their loans. It is not clear how many borrowers covered by the settlement will receive loan forgiveness for outstanding debt and how many will receive full reimbursement for debt they already repaid. When asked to clarify how many borrowers were in each category, a Department of Education spokesperson said the agency does not comment on ongoing litigation.


----------



## GURPS

Biden has attempted to deflect blame for the increase in gas prices to Russian President Vladimir Putin, dubbing it the "Putin's Price Hike," a term used repeatedly by the White House, despite his campaign promise to always take responsibility and not blame others.

The call for action from Biden follows a failed proposal from the Oval Office to implement a 90-day gas tax holiday, which was dismissed by even Democratic lawmakers as outlandish.

During the presidential campaign, Biden vowed to sacrifice the energy boom, low prices, and even jobs for the sake of his green agenda. 

In the December 2019 Democratic debate, moderator Tim Alberta asked: "Three consecutive American presidents have enjoyed stints of explosive economic growth due to a boom in oil and natural gas production. As president, would you be willing to sacrifice some of that growth, even knowing potentially that it could displace thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands of blue-collar workers in the interest of transitioning to that greener economy?"

"The answer is yes," the former vice president said.









						US energy producers roast Biden for demanding 'companies running gas stations' lower pump prices
					

The U.S. Oil & Gas Association hit back at President Biden on Sunday, saying that the person who a Saturday tweet should take "Econ 101 for the fall semester."




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Joe Biden is taking a lot of blame for this crazy economic situation, but lets not forget that EVERY DEMOCRAT NOW IN OFFICE is equally to blame.
They picked him, they back him, they promoted him, and someone in their ranks is working the strings of this empty headed puppet.


----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


>




Before people dismiss Bezos as just another rich guy looking out for the wealthy, I would bet the overwhelming majority of his wealth comes from sales to the middle class.

Poor people buy from dollar general, rich people buy from high end retailers and grocers, and everyone in between buys from Amazon.

So he is definitely invested in the success of the middle class and making sure they have disposable income.


----------



## Kyle

Brandon, Is that you?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Sues Arizona Over Proof Of Citizenship Requirement For Federal Elections​

“Arizona has passed a law that turns the clock back on progress by imposing unlawful and unnecessary requirements that would block eligible voters from the registration rolls for certain federal elections,” Clarke added.

The DOJ’s Civil Rights Division is leading the lawsuit. The lawsuit argues that the Arizona law violates the National Voter Registration Act (NVRA), which requires that voters before participating in a federal election fill out a federal form. While the form does not require documented proof of citizenship, it does ask under penalty of perjury whether or not one is a citizen.

Arizona Attorney General Mark Brnovich responded to the lawsuit in a post on Twitter: “It’s another round of Brnovich v. Biden as his DOJ continues its attempts to undermine our election integrity laws. I will see you in court. Again.”

Ducey signed House Bill 2492 into law on March 30, describing the bill as a “balanced approach that honors Arizona’s history of making voting accessible without sacrificing security in our elections.” The law is set to go into effect in January 2023.

“Federal law prohibits non-citizens from voting in federal elections. Arizona law prohibits non-citizens from voting for all state and local offices, and requires proof of citizenship,” Ducey said in a letter. “H.B. 2492 provides clarity to Arizona law on how officials process federal form voter registration applications that lack evidence of citizenship.”


----------



## GURPS

Stunning Amount Of Oil Released By Biden Found Its Way To China, Other Countries​

Millions of barrels of oil President Joe Biden released from the United States’ Strategic Petroleum Reserve found their way to European and Asian nations, including China, according to a Tuesday report from Reuters.

Biden has frequently touted the release of one million barrels of oil per day as an “unprecedented” move to “provide a historic amount of supply” as Americans face surging prices at the pumps. Indeed, the national average price of gas in the United States is currently $4.80 per gallon, according to AAA, with the national average temporarily surpassing $5.00 per gallon last month.

However, Reuters found through customs data that at least five million barrels of oil were exported to Europe and Asia last month as the strategic reserve drains to its lowest level since 1986. American oil refiner Phillips 66, for instance, shipped 470,000 barrels of sour crude from Texas to Trieste, Italy, while Atlantic Trading & Marketing (ATMI) — a division of French entity TotalEnergies — exported two cargoes of 560,000 barrels each.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Stunning Amount Of Oil Released By Biden Found Its Way To China, Other Countries​
> 
> Millions of barrels of oil President Joe Biden released from the United States’ Strategic Petroleum Reserve found their way to European and Asian nations, including China, according to a Tuesday report from Reuters.
> 
> Biden has frequently touted the release of one million barrels of oil per day as an “unprecedented” move to “provide a historic amount of supply” as Americans face surging prices at the pumps. Indeed, the national average price of gas in the United States is currently $4.80 per gallon, according to AAA, with the national average temporarily surpassing $5.00 per gallon last month.
> 
> However, Reuters found through customs data that at least five million barrels of oil were exported to Europe and Asia last month as the strategic reserve drains to its lowest level since 1986. American oil refiner Phillips 66, for instance, shipped 470,000 barrels of sour crude from Texas to Trieste, Italy, while Atlantic Trading & Marketing (ATMI) — a division of French entity TotalEnergies — exported two cargoes of 560,000 barrels each.


So he's purposely depleting our reserves and not allowing an increase in domestic production, just to push his green electric concept?  And I call it a concept because there is nothing to date that proves his green agenda an obtainable goal right now.


----------



## GURPS

Biden falsely claims GOP is blocking ‘efforts to lower your gas taxes’​
“All Republicans do nothing [and] obstruct our efforts to lower your gas taxes,” Mr. Biden said in Cleveland, Ohio, during remarks about the economy and employer pension plans. “I proposed that, and I’ve asked the Congress to eliminate the federal gas tax for as long as this crisis goes on.”

Last month, the president called on Congress to temporarily suspend the 18.4-cent-per-gallon federal tax that drivers pay at the pump for regular fuel and the 24-cent-per-gallon tax on diesel for three months.

But in reality it is top Democrats, not Republicans, on Capitol Hill who have revolted against the idea and prevented it from passing.

Many Democrats say it would be a drop in the bucket when prices are nearly $5 per gallon, or the savings may not be passed on to consumers, or it would take billions of dollars away from highway projects that were funded by last year’s major bipartisan infrastructure law.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

I'm certain that Dolt has no idea about ANYTHING that is going on in his administration. 

He's a mindless puppet for the leftists in the WH.


----------



## herb749

Does anyone think they sold that oil off to keep sending money to Ukraine .?


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Does anyone think they sold that oil off to keep sending money to Ukraine .?


They should be making a great profit.
Trump bought that oil cheap and Biden is selling high.


----------



## GURPS

NYT: Biden Is Too Passive and Full of Excuses to be President​
Titled “Biden Promised to Stay Above the Fray, but Democrats Want a Fighter,” the New York Times blasted the president for flying to Ohio after a mass shooting and in the midst of an inflation crisis, while choosing to ignore speaking on neither of the topics. 

“Forty-eight hours after a horrific mass shooting on the Fourth of July, President Biden flew to Ohio…with inflation soaring and Democrats still fuming about the Supreme Court’s decision to overturn Roe v. Wade, Mr. Biden’s public schedule included no events or announcements on either topic,” the piece opened with. 

The author gravely stated that Biden seemed detached from reality and appeared “far less engaged than many of his supporters had hoped.” 

The article then called out Biden for not being the president the Democrats had hoped he be, and frankly the kind of president America needs right now. 

“While many Democrats are pleading for a fighter who gives voice to their anger, Mr. Biden has chosen a more passive path — blaming Congress, urging people to vote and avoiding heated rhetorical battles,” the article read.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Is Raising an Army of Taxpayer-Funded Atheists​

The government recently announced plans to fund a program that would send Americans abroad to promote atheism and humanism in South/Central Asia, North Africa and the Middle East.

The program would be funded by your tax dollars - as much as a half million dollars per organization.

They are literally going to use a government tithe to spread a godless message of hopelessness to the world.

Congressman Jim Banks, the Republican from Indiana, is demanding answers — writing in a letter to President Biden and Secretary of State Antony Blinken that it’s unconstitutional for the government to convert people to the atheist way of life.

He said it’s one thing to be tolerant and respectful of those who don’t believe in God.

"It is quite another for the United States government to work actively to empower atheists, humanists, non-practicing, and non-affiliated in public decision-making," the letter read. "Any such program – for any religiously-identifiable group – in the United States would be unconstitutional."

The idea that our tax dollars are being used to convert people to a godless, heathen lifestyle is appalling.

"A few weeks ago, the United States Embassy in Germany erected a ‘Black Lives Matter’ flag. Americans should be very alarmed at this. It’s not only that ‘Black Lives Matter’ remains a highly divisive and increasingly unpopular movement here in the United States; the display is also denoting a promotion of a specific radical organization. Other recent initiatives of the State Department include creating a ‘Special Representative for Racial Equity and Justice,’ whose mission will be to spread Critical Race Theory and other progressive dogmas worldwide, and working to remove restrictions on abortion around the globe."

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahb...-night-before-n2609878?utm_campaign=inarticle


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Swamp Brings Back ‘Sue And Settle’ To Hide Behind Courts As It Stomps Out Fossil Fuels​
Led by the Dakota Resource Council, 10 environmental groups including the Center for Biological Diversity and the Sierra Club are suing the Interior Department, the Bureau of Land Management (BLM), and their executives to put an end to federal lease sales for oil and gas drilling on public lands. Despite an 18-month suspension in lease sales and an overhaul of the leasing program that discourages drilling, the plaintiffs allege that the federal government failed to consider the global consequences of emissions from more oil and gas extraction.

“Federal Defendants acknowledge the fundamentally incremental nature of the climate crisis and the small and shrinking window that remains to avoid the most catastrophic effects of climate change,” the legal complaint states. “Federal Defendants also admit that their Federal Oil and Gas Leasing Program contributes significantly to the global climate crisis, and that the Lease Sales at issue here will collectively cause billions of dollars in social and environmental harm to people and the planet.”

The case includes all the trademarks of a “sue and settle” suit: Friendly interest groups present a legal challenge to a federal policy with proposed changes that are endorsed by the administration, which in turn voluntarily settles and enacts the preferred policy outcome behind the cover of the courts. The allied interest groups, meanwhile, pocket a handsome payout of taxpayer dollars in the process.

Administration officials have left no room for doubt in their desire to shut down the nation’s oil and gas program, following through on a pledge from the president made repeatedly on the campaign trail to “end fossil fuels.”

“No more drilling on federal lands,” Biden said on a CNN debate stage. “No more drilling, including offshore. No ability for the oil industry to continue to drill. Period.”

Indeed, Biden ordered the suspension of lease sales for oil and gas exploration on federal lands almost immediately upon his inauguration. The suspension remained in place until a federal judge in Louisiana ordered their resumption. The Biden administration, however, has dragged its feet on new sales while pledging to resist compliance, with White House climate adviser Gina McCarthy saying on MSNBC that “President Biden remains absolutely committed to not moving forward with additional drilling on public lands.”

Gary Lawkowski, an attorney at the Dhillon Law Group who specializes in administrative law and used to serve at the Department of the Interior, told The Federalist that while it was “too soon to say definitively” the current lawsuit brought by the Dakota Resource Council fit the exact criteria of a “sue and settle” case. The filing possesses “all the hallmarks of being one that would be hard to challenge a settlement in.”


How apropos .. I was just talking about the leftist process the other day


----------



## GURPS

Yes, Biden’s War On The Oil And Gas Industry Is Driving Shortages And High Prices​
The answer is that U.S. producers are shackled by powerful external limiters, in part emanating from the ESG investing movement, but perhaps most penetratingly from the overriding idea that the need for oil and natural gas is soon coming to an end. Investors want to see companies produce as much as possible from existing assets now, pay the highest current dividends possible, and invest as little capital as possible in future exploration and development.  

In John Kerry’s world of alternative facts, this might be the right course. According to him, the natural gas industry will no longer be necessary in just 10 years’ time. But this view is dangerously disconnected from reality.

He isn’t alone, though; ironically, the very organization founded in response to the 1970s oil supply crises, the International Energy Agency, is feeding the frenzy by calling for “immediate action” to end investment in oil and gas.

This is the mindset that is forcing Americans to stare down a bleak future. We now face rolling blackouts and families are forced to choose between basic needs and filling their gas tanks. Meanwhile, the U.S. struggles to help lessen from the threats of commodity shortages. And these are just some of the challenges we face, as energy denominates the cost of everything – food, housing, clothing, and medical costs. 

It’s time to recognize market realities. The truth is that demand for oil is projected to reach an all-time high in 2022 and another all-time high in 2023. What’s more, the Energy Information Administration has long proclaimed that both oil and gas will play a dominant role in the global economy through 2050 and beyond.


----------



## herb749

With the push for EV's, where are the electric airliners .?

EV's will extend your drive time for long trips to charge pushing more people into flying.


----------



## GURPS

Biden ROASTED For HILARIOUSLY Reading Prompter Instruction, WH Staff Issues DESPERATE Lie In Defense​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Repeatedly Struggles While Delivering Remarks, Elon Musk Torches Him​

Biden repeatedly demonized the nation’s highest court during his remarks, calling the ruling “terrible” and “extreme,” and claiming without evidence that the ruling was “not a decision driven by the Constitution.”

During his remarks, Biden repeatedly stammered, struggled to pronounce words, and appeared to read a little too much off the teleprompter, which earned him widespread mockery, including from Elon Musk.

“It is noteworthy that the percentage of women who register to vote and cast a ballot is consistently higher than the percentage of the men who do so — end of quote. Repeat the line,” Biden said. “Women are not without electoral and, or political — let me be precise — not and, or — or political power.”

Musk responded with a meme from the movie “Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy” starring Will Ferrell.

“Whoever controls the teleprompter is the real President!” Musk wrote.

The meme showed a clip of Ron Burgundy, played by Ferrell, reading off a teleprompter during a newscast, saying: “You stay classy, San Diego. I’m Ron Burgundy?”

Burgundy’s remarks are immediately followed by his boss stating behind the scenes: “Damn it! Who typed a question [mark] on the Teleprompter? For the last time, anything you put on that prompter, Burgundy will read.”


----------



## GURPS

President Biden and His Admiral Have Boarded a Sinking Ship​

Admiral (not a Navy admiral) "Rachel" Levine is a so-called transgender woman, a pediatrician, and now a U.S. asst. secretary for health.  Levine has joined President Biden and many others in the LGBT campaign to promote "gender-affirming care" for youths.  "There is no argument among medical professionals — pediatricians, pediatric endocrinologists, adolescent medicine physicians, adolescent psychiatrists, psychologists, etc. — about the value and the importance of gender-affirming care[.]"   

Levine's "no argument" assertions are hogwash for many obvious reasons.  Here are three.

First, the 2012 Report of the American Psychiatric Association Task Force (Report), at 4, emphasized that there is no consensus regarding treatment of children with GID (now called G.D.), because "opinions vary widely among experts" as to treatments.

Second, the 2012 World Professional Association for Transgender Health Standards of Care asserts that _social transition_ for children, which would include use of opposite-sex bathrooms and participation in opposite-sex sports, "is a controversial issue."

Third, the American College of Pediatricians has concluded: "Ethics alone demands an end to the use of pubertal suppression with GnRH agonists, cross-sex hormones, and sex reassignment surgeries in children and adolescents.  The American College of Pediatricians recommends an immediate cessation of these interventions, as well as an end to promoting gender ideology via school curricula and legislative policies."

So much for Levine's nonsense about "no argument."  Such assertions can be only explained as willful attempts to persuade uninformed vulnerable children and their parents.


----------



## GURPS

Republican lawmakers blast Biden administration grant to protect atheists overseas​

“It is one thing for the [State] Department to be tolerant and respectful of a wide range of belief systems, and to encourage governments to respect the religious freedom interests of their citizens,” Mr. Banks writes. “It is quite another for the United States government to work actively to empower atheists, humanists, non-practicing and non-affiliated in public decision-making.”

And because, the letter says, “atheism is an integral part of the belief system of Marxism and communism,” Americans “rightly discern” the grants as an element of the Biden administration’s efforts “to promote radical, progressive orthodoxy abroad.”

The Republican lawmakers contend the grant “prioritizes atheists and humanists above all other potential recipients” and violates the First Amendment’s Establishment Clause that prohibits the government from passing any law “respecting an establishment of religion.”

By designating atheists as a “unique religious group,” the letter states, the goal of creating “networks and advocacy groups” for nonbelievers “would never pass constitutional muster” if it were aimed at promoting Christianity in China, for example.

Moreover, Mr. Banks and his colleagues charge, there’s a question of how such spending helps U.S. foreign policy interests.


----------



## GURPS

BIDEN HOPS ON THE RAPE BANDWAGON​I wrote here about the sensational story of a 10-year-old rape victim in Ohio who had to travel to Indiana for an abortion. The story, phoned into an Indiana newspaper by an abortionist who seems to spend most of her time promulgating pro-abortion propaganda in the press, spread around the world almost instantaneously. But there is little reason to believe it is true. No one, including Snopes, has been able to verify it, there is no sign of any criminal investigation or prosecution of the supposed rapist, and the abortionist who originally peddled the story seems to have gone to ground. 

But that didn’t stop Joe Biden: in his press conference on abortion today, he retailed the story as his best evidence of the desirability of abortion on demand, up to the moment of birth. In an apparent Freudian slip, he referred to terminating a presidency rather than a pregnancy:


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> President Biden and His Admiral Have Boarded a Sinking Ship​
> 
> Admiral (not a Navy admiral) "Rachel" Levine is a so-called transgender woman, a pediatrician, and now a U.S. asst. secretary for health.  Levine has joined President Biden and many others in the LGBT campaign to promote "gender-affirming care" for youths.  "There is no argument among medical professionals — pediatricians, pediatric endocrinologists, adolescent medicine physicians, adolescent psychiatrists, psychologists, etc. — about the value and the importance of gender-affirming care[.]"
> 
> Levine's "no argument" assertions are hogwash for many obvious reasons.  Here are three.
> 
> First, the 2012 Report of the American Psychiatric Association Task Force (Report), at 4, emphasized that there is no consensus regarding treatment of children with GID (now called G.D.), because "opinions vary widely among experts" as to treatments.
> 
> Second, the 2012 World Professional Association for Transgender Health Standards of Care asserts that _social transition_ for children, which would include use of opposite-sex bathrooms and participation in opposite-sex sports, "is a controversial issue."
> 
> Third, the American College of Pediatricians has concluded: "Ethics alone demands an end to the use of pubertal suppression with GnRH agonists, cross-sex hormones, and sex reassignment surgeries in children and adolescents.  The American College of Pediatricians recommends an immediate cessation of these interventions, as well as an end to promoting gender ideology via school curricula and legislative policies."
> 
> So much for Levine's nonsense about "no argument."  Such assertions can be only explained as willful attempts to persuade uninformed vulnerable children and their parents.


Although I agree with the conclusions, those reports are 10 years old.  Would the "experts" come to the same conclusions today?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Repeatedly Struggles While Delivering Remarks, Elon Musk Torches Him​
> 
> Biden repeatedly demonized the nation’s highest court during his remarks, calling the ruling “terrible” and “extreme,” and claiming without evidence that the ruling was “not a decision driven by the Constitution.”
> 
> During his remarks, Biden repeatedly stammered, struggled to pronounce words, and appeared to read a little too much off the teleprompter, which earned him widespread mockery, including from Elon Musk.
> 
> “It is noteworthy that the percentage of women who register to vote and cast a ballot is consistently higher than the percentage of the men who do so — end of quote. Repeat the line,” Biden said. “Women are not without electoral and, or political — let me be precise — not and, or — or political power.”
> 
> Musk responded with a meme from the movie “Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy” starring Will Ferrell.
> 
> “Whoever controls the teleprompter is the real President!” Musk wrote.
> 
> The meme showed a clip of Ron Burgundy, played by Ferrell, reading off a teleprompter during a newscast, saying: “You stay classy, San Diego. I’m Ron Burgundy?”
> 
> Burgundy’s remarks are immediately followed by his boss stating behind the scenes: “Damn it! Who typed a question [mark] on the Teleprompter? For the last time, anything you put on that prompter, Burgundy will read.”




Should he be called Joe Burgundy now .?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Blames Republicans For Soaring Gas Prices​




President Joe Biden blamed Republicans for soaring gas prices in a Sunday tweet, moving on from the “Putin-price hike” shtick.

Biden attempted to shift blame onto Republicans as a way to drive up support amongst voters for the November midterms.

“Republicans are doing nothing but obstructing our efforts to crack down on gas-price gouging, lower food prices, lower healthcare costs, and hopefully, soon, lower your prescription drug costs,” Biden tweeted. “This is not right. And that’s why this election is going to be so darn important.”


----------



## GURPS

US leaks of Israeli covert ops against Iran eroding trust, security ahead of Biden visit to region​

That issue is anonymous U.S. officials consistently leaking information to the media about alleged covert Israeli operations against Iran, from targeted killings to explosions at nuclear sites.

"It's a sign of extraordinary incompetence and unprofessionalism from Biden and his foreign policy team," said Fred Fleitz, a former CIA analyst who also served as a senior staffer on both the House Intelligence Committee and the National Security Council. "It's outrageous they would leak this kind of information."

Unnamed officials recently told CNN that Israel has ramped up its covert attacks in Iran and is largely keeping the U.S. in the dark.

A month earlier, an American intelligence official leaked to the New York Times that Israel told Washington it was behind the assassination of top officer in the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), an Iranian military force and a U.S.-designated terrorist organization.

The leak infuriated Israeli officials, who often share intelligence with American counterparts.

"It mainly harms trust," Ram Ben Barak, who heads the Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee of Israel's parliament, said at the time.

"We have very many close relationships and a lot of cooperation between us, which all depend on trust, and when it is violated in some way then it damages future cooperation," he added. "I hope the Americans investigate the leak and figure out where it came from and why it occurred."



Administration personal [ deep state ] that hate Israel and think they know better about world policy ..... the same actioins took place during the Bush and Trump Administrations


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> Although I agree with the conclusions, those reports are 10 years old.  Would the "experts" come to the same conclusions today?



And get run out of town on a rail? They dont dare.


----------



## Hijinx

Why expect the United States not to leak when even the SCOTUS cannot stop leaks and cannot find who does the leaking.? Is it any wonder the Israeli's do things without informing Biden.?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Ponders the Press in Far Away Galaxies While Staff Shoos Reporters out the Door​
Suddenly, it seems like the media is willing to comment on Joe Biden’s age and his cognitive issues. Even the NY Times is now amplifying his issues, pointing out how the White House is trying to deal with the situation — from getting him more “rest” in Delaware because he can’t do a 10-day international trip to making sure they do all they can to cut off the press from talking with him in unscripted moments.

Part of that is due to the fact that his numbers are so in the basement, he’s toxic and the Democrats are fleeing from him, so the media feels like they are now free to comment on the situation and his incoherence. Of course, he’s been incoherent since before he came into office but they couldn’t be bothered to be straight about the problem because that would have hurt the Democrats’ chances for power. If the media had been honest, maybe we wouldn’t be in this situation now. But given the nature of the stories, with them now acknowledging how few Democrats who want him to run again — nearly two/thirds don’t want him — it seems like they’re prepping us for a change, likely after the midterms, to announce at least that he won’t be running again.


----------



## GURPS

Biden sanctions collapse, as Ukraine piles up losses & hemorrhages cash​

Two realities that are worth paying attention to moving forward:


*Ukraine is losing, and there are no signs that they can turn the tide of the war*
After being pushed back from Kiev in the early days of the war, filling the news media and US/EU politicians with large doses of hopium, the Russian military has narrowed its focus on strategically vital and resource rich areas of Eastern Ukraine. In doing so, Moscow has remained dominant on the battlefield, thanks in large part to its ability to overpower Ukrainian forces with its artillery arsenal. The Zelensky led government is losing, and NATO armies don’t want to continue depreciating their own arsenals to assist in the propping up of its failing client.

In addition to its continuing battlefield supremacy, Russia now has time on its side, thanks to the booming commodity market and Russia’s many willing energy buyers.

Ukraine is in the polar opposite situation. Kiev is becoming a massive financial liability for the West. Even as Western powers have already allocated over 100 billions dollars in weapons and aid to Ukraine, the Zelensky-led government continues to demand incredible sums to sustain the war effort.

In some underreported signal that surfaced over the weekend:

Germany (which largely controls the EU’s finances) has reportedly been blocking a $9 billion dollar tranche to the Zelensky regime, concerned over the country’s ability to remain solvent.


https://dossier.substack.com/p/marg...bstack&utm_campaign=post_embed&utm_medium=web


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

ZeroHedge ran a story yesterday headlined, “China And Russia Want To Replace US Dollar With BRICS Currencies.” BRICS is an acronym for Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa, and represents a group of nations working together to replace the U.S.’s SWIFT international payment-processing service.

International traders use the U.S. SWIFT system to process cross-border payments because it is safe, fast, accurate, and convenient, linked to 100 countries and able to convert currencies in real-time.

*The BRICS attacks on the SWIFT system are only possible because the U.S. started playing games with SWIFT at the outset of the Ukraine crisis earlier this year. In other words, Joe Biden did that. The petulant children in the Biden Administration did what no previous administration was ever reckless enough to do: sacrificed the credibility and trustworthiness of the SWIFT system for short-term political objectives.*

It remains unclear whether BRICS can pull off creating a viable SWIFT replacement; it’s a huge job. But the Biden Administration is making that job a whole lot easier. Thanks, Joe!










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, July 12, 2022 ☙ PERFORMANCE ISSUES 🦠
					

NYC pushes better masks this time; boosters don't work as advertised; mag advises dems to shed groomers; Brits wait for groomer report; new Hunter Biden problems; and much much more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

In a statement, Gupta said that the Supreme Court’s decision in the case _Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization_ is a “devastating blow to reproductive freedom.”

“The Court abandoned 50 years of precedent and took away the constitutional right to abortion, preventing women all over the country from being able to make critical decisions about our bodies, our health, and our futures. The Justice Department is committed to protecting access to reproductive services,” she said in the statement.

The Task Force will work with abortion providers, advocates, state attorneys general, as well as private pro bono attorneys, bar associations and public interest organizations to encourage them to represent patients and providers seeking abortions throughout the country. In addition, it will “coordinate providing technical assistance to Congress in connection with federal legislation to codify reproductive rights.”

One piece of legislation, the Women’s Health Protection Act (WHPA), is being pushed by pro-abortion Democrats to codify _Roe_ into federal law. 

Shortly after the SCOTUS struck down Roe, Townhall reported how the Biden administration unveiled a new website, ReproductiveRights.gov, to direct women to services providing abortion and contraceptives, including for minors.

One resource ReproductiveRights.gov pointed to is a website called AbortionFinder.org. AbortionFinder.org helps women, even those 15 and younger, obtain a surgical or medication abortion. Women under age 18 are directed to a separate website, Repro Legal Helpline, which gives them resources to obtain a judicial bypass to get an abortion without parental consent or notification. In addition, Repro Legal Helpline directs minors to get their abortions funded by utilizing the National Network of Abortion Funds.










						DOJ Launches Reproductive Rights Task Force to Protect Abortion
					






					townhall.com


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> One piece of legislation, the Women’s Health Protection Act (WHPA), is being pushed by pro-abortion Democrats to codify _Roe_ into federal law.


All the Dems had to do was to codify the current understanding of _Roe_, and Manchin would have voted yes.  But no, they had to swing for the bleachers.  There was so much other stuff in the WHPA that Manchin had to vote no.


----------



## GURPS

Top Biden Adviser Called Out For Saying More Spending Will Finally Stop Inflation​

National Economic Council Director Brian Deese said on Wednesday that the United States can address high inflation by passing more spending bills.

The Consumer Price Index (CPI) rose 9.1% between June 2021 and June 2022, according to a report from the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics. During an interview with CNBC host Carl Quintanilla, Deese urged Congress to address the supply-side issues contributing to higher inflation by passing semiconductor manufacturing incentives.

However, Quintanilla pressed Deese on the notion that higher spending would resolve the highest inflation in over 40 years, which comes on the heels of $6 trillion in federal stimulus packages enacted in response to COVID. “That brings us right back to the circular argument, Brian, that more spending is not what you typically do in the face of high inflation. How do we break out of that circle?” Quintanilla asked.


----------



## Hijinx

Why do the liberals call abortion Reproductive rights.
What they are looking for is unproductive rights.

If the fetus is born it is Reproduction. If it's aborted  it is definitely unproductive.
It's dead. And someone killed it and the mother is an accessory.


----------



## Bluecrqbe

GURPS said:


> BIDEN HOPS ON THE RAPE BANDWAGON​I wrote here about the sensational story of a 10-year-old rape victim in Ohio who had to travel to Indiana for an abortion. The story, phoned into an Indiana newspaper by an abortionist who seems to spend most of her time promulgating pro-abortion propaganda in the press, spread around the world almost instantaneously. But there is little reason to believe it is true. No one, including Snopes, has been able to verify it, there is no sign of any criminal investigation or prosecution of the supposed rapist, and the abortionist who originally peddled the story seems to have gone to ground.
> 
> But that didn’t stop Joe Biden: in his press conference on abortion today, he retailed the story as his best evidence of the desirability of abortion on demand, up to the moment of birth. In an apparent Freudian slip, he referred to terminating a presidency rather than a pregnancy:











						Arrest made in rape of Ohio girl that led to Indiana abortion drawing international attention
					

The man was arraigned in Ohio. The case has led to national attention in the abortion debate following the Supreme Court decision on Roe v. Wade.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## GURPS

'Cost-Free': Biden Admin may soon infuse the IMF with $650 billion ‘for Ukraine’​

Democrats in Congress and their globalist billionaire backers are lobbying the Biden Administration to deploy hundreds of billions of dollars into the International Monetary Fund (IMF). The initiative is being advertised to “save Ukraine” and impoverished nations, but it acts as an instrument to further centralize monetary power.

In a letter this week that was signed by almost 50 democrat members of Congress, the politicians pressed the Biden Administration to infuse the IMF with $650 billion worth of Special Drawing Rights (SDRs), bringing the international institution an enormous amount of capital to increase its lending and borrowing capacity.

Last year, citing the economic pain caused by their own COVID policies, Congress passed a bill resulting in the IMF approving a $650 billion SDR package. Now, it is being rebranded to “help Ukraine.” According to the letter, Biden can approve an additional $650 billion in liquidity without any new legislation from Congress. With the stroke of a pen, Joe Biden can instruct the Treasury to send $650 billion into a black hole.

The legislators describe the proposed money creation as “a simple, rapid, and cost-free way to enable Ukraine, its neighboring allies, and developing countries to respond to, and build back better from, these combined international crises.”

Yes, they labeled it cost-free.


The below IMF infographic provides the “official” explanation for what an SDR is, and what it is based upon. In short, it empowers the IMF’s largest stakeholders with a centralized reserve token with which to lend and borrow money as it sees fit. As the infographic explains, new SDRs are allocated to member countries in proportion to their relative share in the IMF, bringing more credit power to already powerful states.





Of course, there is no benefit to the average citizen, as SDRs are controlled by the people in charge, and it can potentially increase monetary debasement.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Getting Lost and Confused Leaving Air Force One (Really)​



“What am I doing now?” Biden asks before being guided — first visually and then with a physical prompt — to his place on the red carpet.


“YOU. WALK. ON. THE. RED. CARPET.” I wanted to shout at my computer screen.

This guy holds the nuclear codes, or at least presumably does, and he has to be reminded to walk down the middle of the carpet laid down just for his arrival.

It would be sad if it weren’t so frightening.

UPDATE: Yikes. It isn’t just real; it’s worse than we first thought.


----------



## GURPS

Biden's top 68 appointees have just 2.4 years of business experience, analysis finds - including 62 percent of officials who have 'virtually NO private sector experience' on their work records​
*Economists Stephen Moore and Jon Decker analyzed the work records and resumes of 68 officials, including Biden and his Cabinet members, advisers*
*They found that 62 percent of Biden appointees who deal with business matters - economic policy, regulation, commerce, energy and finance, have 'virtually no business experience'*
*Only one in 8 were found to have 'extensive' business experience and their average business experience was 2.4 years*


----------



## GURPS

It’s no accident, either, since Biden deliberately has appointed people who tick the right “diversity” boxes, in terms of their physical appearance, with no concern about whether they are qualified to oversee a $6 trillion federal government.

A staggering new report from the Committee to Unleash Prosperity shows that most of Biden’s top officials have zero experience in business. 

Economists Stephen Moore and Jon Decker analyzed the work records and résumés of 68 officials with carriage of the economy and found almost two-thirds have zero business experience, including Biden himself. Just one in eight has what you could call “extensive” experience in business.

Their report, “Not Ready for Prime Time Players,” found that the average business experience of Biden appointees is only 2.4 years and the median years of business experience is a big fat zero.











						No business at the White House: Biden’s inexperienced lackeys unlikely to pull US out of inflation doom
					

You’ve heard the saying, “Get woke, go broke.”




					nypost.com


----------



## GURPS

“The fist bump between President Biden and Mohammed bin Salman was worse than a handshake– it was shameful,” Ryan said in a statement. “It projected a level of intimacy and comfort that delivers to MBS the unwarranted redemption he has been desperately seeking.”

The New York Times reported last year that Biden would not punish MBS because he was “fearing” the consequences of doing so.

An intelligence report released by U.S. officials last year said that their assessment that MBS was responsible for Khashoggi’s death was based on MBS’s “control of decision making in the Kingdom, the direct involvement of a key adviser and members of Muhammed bin Salman’s protective detail in the operation, and the Crown Prince’s support for using violent measures to silence dissidents abroad, including Khashoggi.”

Khashoggi, a citizen of Saudi Arabia who had been critical of the royal family, was killed in the country’s Istanbul consulate by a team of intelligence operatives linked to the prince. His body was dismembered with a bone saw, according to American officials.

Biden is expected to beg Saudi Arabia to increase oil production to help ease high gas prices as Democrats face a potential shellacking in the upcoming midterms due to skyrocketing inflation and historic energy costs.









						Washington Post Issues Statement About Biden Fist Bumping Saudi Crown Prince | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Washington Post Issues Statement About Biden Fist Bumping Saudi Crown Prince | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


It's interesting how the Daily Wire words their headline... "Washington Post Issues Statement...."


----------



## GURPS

Biden points to ‘selfishness’ of American troops in Saudi speech gaffe​
“We’ll always honor the bravery and selfishness — selflessness of the — and sacrifices of the Americans who served, including my son, Major Beau Biden, who was stationed in Iraq for a year,” he said.

Secretary of State Antony Blinken blinked hard and shifted uncomfortably in his seat as his boss made the unfortunate verbal stumble, which the White House later noted in its official transcript.

The awkward comment came two days after Biden shocked listeners in Israel by speaking of the “honor of the Holocaust” during an official visit.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

So is this a case where Biden is telling us what really happened and the Saudi’s are lying to save face? That’s possible but as Peter Baker points out at the NY Times, Joe Biden has a long history of describing pointed confrontations with foreign leaders that may not have happened as he remembers.




> Mr. Biden is by nature a storyteller with a penchant for embellishment. He has often told the story of meeting President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia in 2011 as vice president and telling him, “I’m looking into your eyes, and I don’t think you have a soul.” Others present at the time had no memory of that specific exchange.
> 
> Mr. Biden has similarly described an unvarnished confrontation in 1993 with Slobodan Milosevic, the Serbian nationalist leader who unleashed an ethnic war in the Balkans. “I think you’re a damn war criminal and you should be tried as one,” Mr. Biden, then a senator, related having told Mr. Milosevic, according to a 2007 memoir, “Promises to Keep.” Some other people in the room later said they did not recall that line.
> Mr. Biden likes presenting himself as standing up to dictators and crooked figures. Another favorite story stemmed from a meeting with President Hamid Karzai of Afghanistan in 2008, when the Afghan leader denied that his government was awash in corruption. Mr. Biden said he grew so irritated that he threw down his napkin, declared, “This dinner is over,” and stormed out.
> Often, others in the room for such sessions say that some version of what Mr. Biden has described did take place, only not with quite as much camera-ready theatricality. During his presidential campaign, for instance, he told a moving story about honoring a war hero that fact checkers at The Post later concluded conflated elements of three actual events into a version that did not happen.













						Biden says he confronted MBS over Khashoggi's death, but did he?
					






					hotair.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden’s $2 trillion “rescue” came after the Trump administration had already rushed through two massive COVID relief bills and at a time when the economy was already roaring back from the COVID lockdowns. Which is why many economists, including liberal economists like Larry Summers, warned that Biden’s “rescue” would spark runaway inflation. 

And, despite repeated promises from the White House that such a thing would never happen, the Consumer Price Index shot up 8.3% in the first half of this year. (Going back to 1986, the average inflation rate for the first half of the year is 2.6%.) June’s reading had year-over-year inflation at 9.1%.

Under Biden, prices have been climbing much faster than wages, which means that Americans started losing ground almost the moment Biden signed his “rescue” plan into law. 

The Bureau of Labor Statistics finds that real average hourly earnings plunged 3.6% from June 2021 to June 2022. There’s also been a 0.9% drop in the average work week, meaning workers have seen their real income drop 4.4%.











						Inflation Has Now Devoured All  Biden’s COVID ‘Rescue’ Checks
					

Unlike those one-time COVID checks, the cost of inflation will keep going up.




					issuesinsights.com


----------



## GURPS

Trans Biden Official Wants To ‘Empower’ Kids To Get Sex Changes​

Levine, who is transgender, said transgender youths are threatened by mental health issues, bullying and political attacks, and that treatment of these youths should affirm their perceived gender identity and empower them to get sex change treatments.

“So we really want to base our treatment and to affirm and to support and empower these youth not to limit their participation in activities in sports and even limit their ability to get gender affirmation treatment in their state,” Levine told MSNBC host Andrea Mitchell.

Levine previously endorsed Biden’s June 15 executive order expanding access to sex change treatments for children and said there is no debate within the medical community about whether children who believe they are transgender should receive sex change treatments.

Sex changes, which Levine refers to as “gender affirmation treatments,” include socially transitioning to the opposite sex, puberty blockers, cross-sex hormones and surgeries.

“Trans youth are vulnerable. They suffer significant harassment and bullying, sometimes in schools or their community,” Levine told Mitchell. “They have more mental health issues, but there’s nothing inherent with being transgender or gender diverse, which would predispose youth to depression or anxiety. It’s the harassment and bullying.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Plan To ‘Embarrass’ Saudi Arabia Into Getting Green-Pilled Totally Backfired​
Biden failed to extract a clear commitment to increase oil production from Saudi Arabia on Friday after Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman, the kingdom’s de facto ruler, criticized Biden’s green energy policies at a U.S.-Arab summit Saturday, according to commodities analysis and news firm Argus. At the same time, the Biden administration has reportedly escalated pressure on Saudi Arabia to decrease carbon emissions and transition to greener forms of energy, according to Politico.

Biden’s strategy is to “embarrass” Saudi Arabia into becoming tougher on climate, Natural Resources Defense Council Senior Strategic Director of International Climate Jake Schmidt told Politico on Friday.

“Adopting unrealistic policies to reduce emissions by excluding main sources of energy will lead in coming years to unprecedented inflation and an increase in energy prices, and rising unemployment and a worsening of serious social and security problems,” Prince Mohammed said Saturday, Argus reported.

“The Saudis, like other OPEC and OPEC+ producers, have been arguing that while yes, climate change is a very real issue and changes do need to be made, you cannot abandon hydrocarbons overnight,” Nader Itayim, Mideast Gulf editor at Argus, explained to the DCNF.


----------



## GURPS

The Biden Administration Is Deliberately Sabotaging U.S. Energy Production​

In fact, since day one of his presidency, Biden and his administration officials have waged war on U.S. fossil fuel energy production, which is overwhelmingly why the price of gasoline, diesel fuel, electricity, natural gas, propane, and home heating oil continues to increase at historic rates.

Immediately after taking the oath of office, Biden launched his assault on America’s energy sector when he canceled the Keystone XL pipeline, which would have transported nearly 900,000 barrels of oil from Canada to U.S. refineries on a daily basis.

That same day, Biden signed several executive orders designed to throttle U.S. domestic energy exploration and production, including one that suspended oil and gas leases on federal lands and waters.


Shortly thereafter, Biden decided to undo President Trump’s decision to pull the United States out of the Paris Climate Accords, despite the fact that U.S. carbon dioxide emissions decreased more than the Paris Climate Accords dictated during Trump’s presidency.

Then, in May, Biden issued another series of executive orders to stifle U.S. energy innovation and investment. These pernicious measures mobilized numerous executive departments to clamp down on the U.S. energy sector, such as the Securities and Exchange Commission.

In late 2021, Biden was at it again, canceling oil and gas permits in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge as well as in New Mexico.

Making matters even worse, Biden then enabled the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) to “sharply reduce methane and other harmful air pollution from both new and existing sources in the oil and natural gas industry.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden considers calling climate emergency as soon as this week -paper ​

U.S. President Biden is considering declaring a national climate emergency as soon as this week, the Washington Post newspaper said on Tuesday, citing sources. The move came after two U.S. Senate Democrats urged Biden to declare a climate emergency. Biden could use the Defense Production Act to ramp up production of a wide range of renewable energy products and systems, including solar panels.


----------



## GURPS

*Can Biden implement a climate emergency?*

However, implementing a national climate emergency will require a steely resolve from the President facing pushback from his own senators, who are essentially lobbying for the non-renewable sector. Reportedly, West Virginia Senator Joe Manchin III single-handedly crashed Biden's 'Build Back Better' plan to eliminate all greenhouse gas emissions from the US electricity grid and raise money for new eco-friendly technologies. Manchin has essentially thrown a monkey wrench into Biden's climate plans and the Democrats cannot help but oversee the developments helplessly. 

In his presidential nomination, Biden had enlisted a $2 trillion four-year plan to curb planet-warming emissions. However, over a year into his tenure, the plan is yet to hit the ground running. Considering the Ukraine-Russia war situation and an economy that is not exactly in the best shape, it will be a monumental call if Biden decides to impose the emergency and stop the oil industry, one of the biggest contributors to the climate change problem.

Moreover, the emergency will affect the livelihood of thousands of shale workers, most of which are in the swing states.  Congress is not willing to brawl with this issue and thus, the onus falls on one man and that is Joe Biden. While the chatter is increasing regarding the emergency, it will take some effort to bring it into action. 









						Joe Biden mulls declaring 'Climate Change Emergency' but can he fight off his colleagues?
					

After Joe Bidens colleague West Virginia Senator, Joe Manchin III stalled his Build Back Better plan, the President is mulling declaring a national climate emergency




					www.wionews.com


----------



## GURPS

But at this point, given all the lies they’ve told us, how would we even know what was happening because we can’t count on them telling us the truth. They even falsify the official transcripts of his events, and have no shame about doing so. Most of the media isn’t calling them out for it.

Not having anything on the public schedule becomes an even greater concern, as we continue to see his issues worsen. I could believe he’s in meetings. Meetings with the inside of his eyelids, dreaming about “choka choka chip.” What will they do when they can’t even cover any more?

It’s not good when reporters start to ask: what is Joe Biden doing?















						WH Response to Why Biden's Schedule Has Been Empty for Two Days Is Pretty Pathetic
					

This is not good...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Reports say President Joe Biden is going to issue climate executive orders Wednesday; Updated​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Wow, gas prices have been going down for 34 straight days? I guess we’re supposed to forget that gas prices had been trending upward for the more than 500 other days he’s been in office.





I guess we’re supposed to forget that Joe Biden promised to cripple the fossil fuel industry during the 2020 campaign?

“I want you to look into my eyes. I guarantee you; I guarantee you, we are going to end fossil fuel, and I am not going to cooperate with them,” Biden promised back in September 2019. And you’re still paying nearly double for gas than when Biden took office in January 2021 because he’s followed through on that promise.

Biden wants us to believe that he’s brought prices down, but he wants us to forget that one of the first things Joe Biden did upon taking office was axing the Keystone XL pipeline. He also signed executive orders ending Trump’s energy independence initiatives and directed government agencies to review and rescind Trump-era policies that made the United States energy independent.

In addition, Biden pushed for more burdensome emissions regulations and limited domestic energy production, among other things. A week later, he announced a moratorium on new oil and gas leases and set a goal of doubling costly and inefficient wind power production by 2025.

I guess we’re supposed to believe that those things didn’t impact gas prices.

We’re also supposed to forget that according to a report from the U.S. Energy Information Administration that was released in December, the Biden administration predicted that gas prices would average $2.88/gal this year. The current national average is $4.49 a gallon.











						Joe Biden Wants Credit For Gas Prices... Really
					

Earlier this year, CNN’s Matt Egan reported that “presidents have limited power to lower gas prices” in a story headlined “Gas prices are in the danger zone. Biden can’t...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> But at this point, given all the lies they’ve told us, how would we even know what was happening because we can’t count on them telling us the truth. They even falsify the official transcripts of his events, and have no shame about doing so. Most of the media isn’t calling them out for it.
> 
> Not having anything on the public schedule becomes an even greater concern, as we continue to see his issues worsen. I could believe he’s in meetings. Meetings with the inside of his eyelids, dreaming about “choka choka chip.” What will they do when they can’t even cover any more?
> 
> It’s not good when reporters start to ask: what is Joe Biden doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WH Response to Why Biden's Schedule Has Been Empty for Two Days Is Pretty Pathetic
> 
> 
> This is not good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com





The people telling him what to do are stumped right now coming up with their next idea .


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Reports say President Joe Biden is going to issue climate executive orders Wednesday; Updated​





Souldn't he be headed to the midwest where it is hot .?


----------



## Hijinx

Bragging on the gas prices coming down a few cents is pretty foolish, when it is still $2.00 more than acceptable.
I believe I can guarantee that this is a temporary thing. After November it will go back up.
And if Biden and the Democrats get their way it will become unavailable at any price.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> And if Biden and the Democrats get their way it will become unavailable at any price.


Can't disagree with this, and thinking the price spike in fuel was the oil companies seeing the writing on the wall, and attempting to get their profits while they can.  The couple of cents lower prices are the fuels industry's concession to Biden's request to lower the prices.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> And if Biden and the Democrats get their way it will become unavailable at any price.


 for the plebs


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> Can't disagree with this, and thinking the price spike in fuel was the oil companies seeing the writing on the wall, and attempting to get their profits while they can.  The couple of cents lower prices are the fuels industry's concession to Biden's request to lower the prices.


You may be right. I could not see any other reason for the price to come down.


----------



## Sneakers

It will be interesting as it trickles down.  I'll be really PO'd if I have to shell out $4-5K for an electric yard tractor.


----------



## Sneakers

Sneakers said:


> It will be interesting as it trickles down.  I'll be really PO'd if I have to shell out $4-5K for an electric yard tractor.


Wait a minute.... this is their plan.  Make owning a home in the suburbs too painful or expensive, so force the move to urban high-density housing.  Wasn't that one of their goals?


----------



## Hijinx

If Biden issues Executive Orders to further close down oil use the question is. Will Americans put up with it.
Personally I am about fed up with this old man shoving his environmental BS up my ass.
It's time Americans demanded we get a President with a working brain.


----------



## Sneakers

I hate to cave, but pretty sure the cost of fuel, heating oil and electric is going up, so seriously thinking of buying a few more solar panels.  Wish I had the capitol and land/out-buildings that @itsbob  has and could do what he and @BadGirl  are doing.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

U.S. Sending $270 Million More Taxpayer Dollars To Ukraine​

According to the Pentagon, Ukraine will be provided with four additional high mobility artillery rocket systems and additional ammunition for HIMARS, four command post vehicles, 36,000 rounds of 105mm ammunition, additional anti-armor weapons, spare parts, and other equipment, as well as 80 Phoenix Ghost tactical unmanned aerial systems.

This round of aid comes just 10 days after the U.S. government and the World Bank announced they were sending a combined $1.7 billion in assistance to the Ukrainian government in an effort to support health care workers in the war-torn nation.

On July 12, the Associated Press reported that the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) announced that the funds were being provided to help stop Russian President Vladimir Putin’s “brutal war of aggression.”

USAID has now sent approximately $4 billion in financial support to Ukraine.


----------



## GURPS

‘Did he get a cookie’? Dr. Jha lets us know Biden finished his meal and even ‘showed me his plate!’​
Earlier we told you about the White House Covid response director’s update to Joe Biden’s October 2020 promise to “shut down the virus” if he were elected president. Well, Biden’s in the White House, and now Dr. Ashish Jha says the virus will be with us forever. Call us crazy, but we’re starting to think that whole “I’ll shut down the virus” thing was a lie from the start.

In any case, Dr. Jha provided an update on Biden’s condition yesterday that would be pretty normal… if the president were about five years old:


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

A Biden Climate Emergency Would Unleash Unconstitutional Actions​
The reason Biden may declare a climate emergency is simple: His green agenda has stalled. Persistent inflation, led by rising energy costs, and a nation likely in recession, has reduced the likelihood that a narrowly divided Congress will approve the application of additional environmental leaches to an anemic economy.

It appears green dreams are the ultimate First World luxury good — it’s all fun and games until the average family shells out $5,000 a year more for gas, food, electricity, and rent.

Yet the left demands more. Elected representatives are a roadblock. The people don’t know what’s best for them. The Vanguard of the Proletariat have met and decided that if Congress won’t act, then an array of administrative acronyms led by the dogmatic theoreticians of the White House — none of whom who have run a business — will.

The powers Biden is considering invoking are considerable, though none of them were intended by Congress to do what administration is preparing to do.

Even a short summary is terrifyingly breathtaking in ambition and disingenuous creativity.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> ‘Did he get a cookie’? Dr. Jha lets us know Biden finished his meal and even ‘showed me his plate!’​
> Earlier we told you about the White House Covid response director’s update to Joe Biden’s October 2020 promise to “shut down the virus” if he were elected president. Well, Biden’s in the White House, and now Dr. Ashish Jha says the virus will be with us forever. Call us crazy, but we’re starting to think that whole “I’ll shut down the virus” thing was a lie from the start.
> 
> In any case, Dr. Jha provided an update on Biden’s condition yesterday that would be pretty normal… if the president were about five years old:





So where's the same media that made a big deal over Trump getting 2 scoops of ice cream.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Considers Giving ID Cards to Illegal Aliens Released into U.S.​

Late last week, Axios reported that Biden is considering issuing the IDs to illegal aliens once they arrived at the United States-Mexico border. The goal is to make securing public benefits easier once they are released into the U.S. interior.

Axios’s Stef Kight reports:



> *The Biden administration plans to test providing temporary I.D. cards to unauthorized immigrants* awaiting a final decision on their cases, according to two government sources familiar with the planning. [Emphasis added]
> …
> *The administration is hoping to get needed Congressional approval before the end of September to roll out a pilot* — before a potential Republican takeover in November. [Emphasis added]
> …
> *They could be presented to TSA agents to allow unauthorized immigrants to more easily travel by plane* or to access certain state benefit programs. [Emphasis added]



Such a program would be a massive boost to the Biden administration’s plans to transform the southern border into a mere checkpoint for border crossers and illegal aliens, where they can be stopped, briefly detained, and then released into American communities.

From February 2021 to May 2022, alone, Biden has released over a million border crossers and illegal aliens into the U.S. interior. This is about twice the population of Wyoming and larger than the population of Austin, Texas.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s lame economic spin leaves you wondering if they even want to do what’s needed to turn things around​
Meanwhile, NYU economist Nouriel Roubini, who predicted the 2008 financial collapse, says anyone even expecting merely a _shallow_ downturn is “delusional.”

The president is similarly gaslighting on . . . _gas. _“Prices have declined by an average of 60 cents per gallon over the past 38 day,” he bragged over the weekend. Yeah, but they’re still well over $4 a gallon, a whopping 72% higher than when he took office. (And will he label the mild drop “Putin’s price discount”?)

The bull never stops. Last month, Biden called the US economy the “fastest-growing” in the world. Even left-leaning CNN rated that false, noting that even last year, more than 50 countries had faster growth.

The White House also famously claimed inflation would be “transitory,” despite numerous warnings, even from left-leaning economists, to the contrary. It later argued that price hikes were just a problem for the “high class.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden: If You Don’t Support Banning Assault Weapons, ‘You’re Not On The Side Of Police’​

“Being a cop today is a hell of a lot harder than it’s ever been,” Biden said during his speech. “We expect everything of you. We expect you to be drug counselors to people overdosing at a scene; therapists to couples during a violent confrontation; social workers to kids who have been abandoned. Maybe worst of all, we send you out to do your job on the streets flooded with weapons of war.”

“You hear a lot of politicians say about how much they love you, how much they care about you, they’ll do anything for you,” Biden continued. “In the state you’re in today, Governor [Ron] DeSantis, Sen. [Marco] Rubio, Sen. Rick Scott all opposed banning assault weapons, and Senators Scott and Rubio voted against the bipartisan gun safety law that I signed, the first meaningful gun legislation in nearly thirty years, that you supported. To me, it’s simple. If you can’t support banning weapons of war on American streets, you’re not on the side of police.”

Biden also credited NOBLE for backing his efforts to pass the 1994 assault weapons ban. “I’m determined to do it again,” Biden said of renewed efforts to ban assault weapons. “On the ballot this year will be whether or not this nation bans assault weapons.” Biden then repeated the line that, while he owns guns and “believe in the Second Amendment,” the right to keep and bear arms “[is] not a right that is absolute.”

“When it comes to assault weapons, too many politicians are bowing down to the NRA. I believe that we should protect you, protect you.” Biden then repeated the claim that he supports more funding for police. “And I’ll keep saying it: when it comes to public safety, the answer isn’t to defund the police, the answer is to fund the police, fund the police.”

*Biden closed his speech by invoking January 6, claiming that police officers were “speared, sprayed, stomped on, brutalized” and “dripping with blood, surrounded by carnage.” Biden attacked former President Donald Trump, saying that Trump could not claim to support law enforcement because of January 6, and insinuating that law enforcement officers shouldn’t support Trump. “You can’t be pro-insurrection and pro-cop,” Biden said. “You can’t be pro-insurrection and pro-democracy. You can’t be pro-insurrection and pro-America.”*


----------



## GURPS

Due to Biden’s bout of COVID, and the fact that White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre can’t take questions from the media without stepping on rakes, Jha was trotted out to handle all questions related to Biden’s illness and other public health-related topics.

CBS News Radio White House correspondent Steven Portnoy was the first to take on Jha over Biden’s personal physician Kevin O’Connor’s absence. 

“One of the questions has been asked and we’ll have to raise it again. is why the President's personal physician is not here? Are you familiar with a reason? Has the President decided not to send his physician here to answer our questions the way that his predecessors have decided to send their physicians here?" Portnoy asked. 

Jha responded that “you’ve heard every day from the President's physician through his detailed accounting of his assessment, his plan.” Adding that “I have been speaking to both his personal physician. I speak to him every single day at length.” 

Portnoy wasn’t having it. He continued grilling Jha with no luck of him giving a real answer: 



> Forgive me. There is a history here in this room of President's physicians standing here to take questions, and in part, it's because some of your colleagues in the medical profession do have questions and they’ve asked us to ask those questions about why the President’s doctor ordered him to stop taking Crestor & Eliquis. You have done your best to communicate the answer that the President’s physician has given. But are you familiar with the reason why the President decided not to send his doctor out to answer questions?











						OUCH! Doocy, Portnoy Torch WH Over Biden's Doctor Hiding From Press
					

For the second press briefing in a row, the White House took a beating from reporters due to President Joe Biden’s personal physician hiding from hungry reporters’ questions on the state of Biden’s COVID treatment, recovery, and overall health.




					www.newsbusters.org


----------



## GURPS

Even CNN is Bashing the White House’s Attempt to Redefine Recession​
Cillizza: “It’s a problem for them, this adds to the problem, but you don’t get to change the nomenclature in the middle of a campaign because it doesn’t work for you.”

CNN’s Kasie Hunt and Chris Cillizza are disgusted by how the administration has been trying to change the definition.

The last straw is when Biden said, “We’re not going to be in a recession, in my view … my hope is we go from this rapid growth to a steady growth.”

I’m legit stunned:



> CILLIZZA: “I was laughing to myself with the in my view thing. Like in my view, I should be drafted to the nba. Nba executives didn’t agree with that. It doesn’t matter what you think. There is a technical definition two straight quarters of negative economic growth. They clearly believe that is likely to come to pass later this week. They’re trying to prebut it, to your point, we get why they’ll doing it politically. At the same time, we have these terms for a reason.”



Cillizza continued:



> You don’t have to like it. Joe Biden’s handling of the economy was at 25% or 30% in the most recent poll. It’s a problem for them, this adds to the problem, but you don’t get to change the nomenclature in the middle of a campaign because it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Threatens Oil Companies' Permits​

"First, we’re going to look at ways to increase oil production from the existing wells and permits that exist today," he said. "The industry has more approved permits for production on federal lands than they can possibly use.  That’s a fact.  Let me say it again: They have more than they can use. 

"So my message to these companies is: Use the permits or lose them.  Don’t say we can’t — you don’t have access," he added.



> Second, I’m telling the industry, “You’re making record profits due to Putin’s war in Ukraine.  Use those profits to increase production and refining.  Don’t use those profits to buy back your stocks and dividends.”
> Look, thirdly, we’ll talk about a global price cap on Russian oil — that I got our partners to agree to last month at the G7 — that will keep supply up and Putin’s revenues down.  In the days and weeks ahead, I’m going to keep doing what I can to bring down the price of gas at the pump. (White House)


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Some of those in powerful positions in the Biden administration, such as Jake Sullivan, peddled the fake conspiracy theory that Donald Trump was a Russian secret agent. Sullivan is Biden’s national security adviser but in 2016 was Hillary Clinton’s right hand. He personally pushed the fake Trump-Russia conspiracy theory to the media and allegedly conspired with a former FBI analyst-turned narrative creator for The Democracy Integrity Project Daniel Jones to push the conspiracy theory hoax to a wider audience.

Jones’s T-DIP, as it’s called, also hired another now Biden administration official, Dafna Rand, to push the faked Trump ties to the Russian Alfa Bank. That conspiracy theory was debunked, but that hasn’t stopped her ascent into power. Rand is now the director of the Office of Foreign Assistance in the Biden administration.

Former Russia collusion investigator and federal prosecutor Kash Patel told Real Clear Politics that Sullivan had “the gall to come into Congress — I took so many of those depositions — and say he had no idea how the [Clinton-funded Steele] dossier was created, or who the $10 million [that] Jake Sullivan and the DNC were paying was being utilized [by] to collect fraudulent information [on Trump and his advisers]…”










						Investigation: The Biden Administration Is Crawling With Conspiracy Theorists
					

Joe Biden’s administration is crawling with conspiracy theorists who are tainted and beguiled by what may be a wilder and nuttier theory than all those wild Q-Anon stories. And new filings in th...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The president has continued working throughout his diagnosis, which includes talking to the press and partaking in several video messages. A recent one truly has people talking, though. Not only does the president like and sound really tired and ragged, he doesn't blink once throughout the whole message, which may be the most hostage-like video the White House has released.

Seriously, it's painful to watch. Our friends at Twitchy highlighted some of the best reactions, while also asking if this was "a test of Disney’s new animatronic Biden" for the Hall of Presidents.

The video in question, which is 17 seconds long, features the president in a croaky, hoarse voice claiming that "you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-cop, you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-democracy, you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-American." He goes on to attack his predecessor, former President Donald Trump, who may very well run again in 2024, by charging "Donald Trump lacked the courage to act," and adds that "the brave women and men in blue all across this nation should never forget that."










						Hostage-Like Video From Joe Biden Is Really Freaking Everybody Out
					






					townhall.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Is Joe Biden’s staff trying to sabotage him? Probably not, but man have some bad decisions been made lately as far as his public appearances go. Don’t get me wrong, there’s never really a good time to have Biden out in front of people, but the rush to push out recordings of him after he contracted COVID-19 has led to some really uncomfortable scenes.

Almost immediately, the White House released a picture that left nothing but questions. Biden then did a live stream (which cut off suddenly) in which he looked like he was about keel over. Then, on Monday, the president’s comms team put together a clip of him ranting about “insurrection,” and they really shouldn’t have.

Watch the entire thing and see if you can figure out why he looks so weird.

The first time I watched it, I didn’t catch it. I knew the guy looked glazed over, but he always looks glazed over. And yeah, his voice is scratchy, but he does have COVID-19, so that couldn’t be it. Then after another watch, it hit me: Joe Biden goes a full 42 seconds without blinking (0:41-1:23 in the video).

He’s reading a teleprompter the entire time and his eyes never move. They are locked in on that giant TV he uses like a heat-seeking missile. And to go 42 seconds without blinking? That takes some serious skill…or some serious drugs. In fact, while I was timing it out, I had to restart the video several times because I couldn’t hold my own eyes open long enough to make sure he hadn’t blinked while I was blinking.










						Wide-Eyed Clip of Joe Biden Ranting About 'Insurrection' Raises Eyebrows
					

What exactly is going on with this guy?




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

6 terms Biden has redefined to further agenda, stigmatize opponents​


*1. Recession*

For decades, experts have defined a recession as two straight quarters of negative economic growth, meaning a decline in gross domestic product.

This definition has become especially relevant with the latest GDP numbers for the second quarter of this year due to be released on Thursday, following the release of official figures in April showing the economy shrank 1.6% in the first quarter.


*2. Disinformation*

One of the more controversial terms the Biden administration has seemed to contort for political purposes is "disinformation," using the term to target views with which the administration disagrees — especially concerning COVID-19 and the 2020 election.

In April, the Department of Homeland Security announced the formation of the Disinformation Governance Board to monitor and combat speech it deems "disinformation."

Secretary of Homeland Security Alejandro Mayorkas defended the initiative as important in tackling the "threat" of disinformation, especially when it targets migrants or comes from the Russian government.

However, critics lambasted the board as an Orwellian "Ministry of Truth" established to silence people with certain political views. Such criticism led DHS to "pause" the DGB amid widespread outcry.

Whistleblower documents released last month by Republican Sens. Josh Hawley (Mo.) and Chuck Grassley (Iowa) appeared to confirm such concerns. One internal memo showed DHS officials writing that disinformation threatens homeland security, especially "conspiracy theories about the validity and security of elections" and "disinformation related to the origins and effects of COVID-19 vaccines or the efficacy of masks."

*3. Domestic terrorist*

The administration appeared to redefine what a domestic terrorist is last year, when the National School Boards Association sent a letter to Biden asking his administration to investigate threats against public school officials. In the letter, the NSBA specifically referred to parents who protested the teaching of critical race theory in the classroom, suggesting such actions should be classified as "domestic terrorism."

The NSBA requested that the Justice and Homeland Security departments probe and prosecute these "crimes" under "the Patriot Act in regards to domestic terrorism."

Less than a week later, Attorney General Merrick Garland sent out a memo warning that the Justice Department is "committed to using its authority and resources to discourage" the "threats" described by the NSBA, "identify them when they occur, and prosecute them when appropriate."

*4. Insurrectionist
5. Voter suppression
6. Illegal alien*


----------



## GURPS

'When my predecessor got COVID he was taken to the hospital by helicopter. When I got it, I worked for five days': Biden mocks Trump's COVID diagnosis as he tests negative and leaves WH isolation​
President Joe Biden said he was feeling great and had got through COVID with only mild discomfort, he said Wednesday morning, but he suggested Americans should wear masks indoors as the nation grapples with the latest infectious variant.

And he paid tribute to vaccinations, which he said allowed him to stay in the White House in contrast to President Donald Trump who had to be airlifted to hospital. 

'Here's the bottom line: When my predecessor got COVID he had to get helicoptered to Walter Reed Medical Center,' said Biden, 79.

'He was severely ill. Thankfully he recovered. 

*'I got COVID, I worked from upstairs of the White House .... for the five-day period. The difference is vaccinations of course.'*

Biden was greeted by an enthusiastic crowd of staffers, who whooped and cheered at the president's arrival - belying the way the White House had tried to play down his symptoms.

The occasion marked not just a personal victory lap but a chance for the administration to highlight progress in vaccinations and treatments.

'Walking out I thought I heard rumbling ... my staff saying, "Oh, he's back,"' said Biden as he began his remarks.

'Thanks for sticking around.'



* 



*


----------



## GURPS

So, It Turns Out That Biden Video Was Worse Than We Initially Knew​

Yesterday, I covered the disturbingly viral video from President Joe Biden in which he didn't blink for nearly 20 seconds as he made some digs at former President Donald Trump and blabbered on about how "you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-cop, you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-democracy, you can't be pro-insurrection and pro-American." Well, as it turns out, there was more footage, as our friends at Twitchy covered, and it contains sloppy cuts. 





Kyle Martinsen, who does rapid response for RNC Research, tweeted out such footage later that night, noting he did not edit it, but the White House certainly did.

A major complaint from the video published Tuesday afternoon was that the president didn't blink, once. His voice also sounded croaky and hoarse though.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Americans Want Justice Against Attempted Assassins But Merrick Garland Is Too Busy Trying To Indict Trump And His Supporters​

Both Democrats, 52 percent, and Republicans, 71 percent, agree that “seeking other ways to disrupt the justices’ private lives” undermines democracy and should not be tolerated. Eighty-five percent of Republicans and 61 percent of Democrats also say that offering “‘bounties’ for tips about where justices are dining” is “extreme and goes to[o] far.”

Yet, the same DOJ that rushed to capitalize on the National School Boards Association’s collusion with the Biden White House to smear concerned parents as domestic terrorists remained largely unresponsive to the attacks on Republican-nominated justices.

Despite the fact that 84 percent of registered voters “agree that those who engage in acts of vandalism and violence against pregnancy resource centers and churches should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law,” Garland also refused to take action against the widespread assaults on pro-life Americans and their property.

Instead of listening to the demands from senators, faith groups, and pro-lifers for the DOJ to do its job, Civil Rights Division Chief Kristen Clarke, a top DOJ official, smeared pregnancy centers as fake clinics that are “harmful” and “predatory,” all Democrat talking points.


----------



## GURPS

First of all, remember when Biden said that if you got vaccinated you wouldn’t catch Covid (having previously promised to “shut down the virus” if elected)?



> President Joe Biden claimed in July 2021 that people vaccinated against COVID-19 would not catch the virus, exactly a year before he tested positive for COVID-19 on Thursday.
> Biden argued vaccinations would prevent people from hospitalizations and death from COVID-19, according to CNN’s transcript of the July 21, 2021, town hall event during which he made the claims.
> *“You’re OK,” Biden said. “You’re not going to — you’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations.”*



The Biden White House has been forced to move those goal posts several times having been reduced to bragging about not being hospitalized for a less severe variant.














						Biden emerges from Covid isolation and notes that, unlike Trump, he didn't need to be hospitalized
					

"Weird flex" coming from the person who promised to shut down the virus and said the vaccinated couldn't catch it.




					twitchy.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> First of all, remember when Biden said that if you got vaccinated you wouldn’t catch Covid (having previously promised to “shut down the virus” if elected)?
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden White House has been forced to move those goal posts several times having been reduced to bragging about not being hospitalized for a less severe variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden emerges from Covid isolation and notes that, unlike Trump, he didn't need to be hospitalized
> 
> 
> "Weird flex" coming from the person who promised to shut down the virus and said the vaccinated couldn't catch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitchy.com





And the fact checkers will say he meant the virus strain at that time. Just more cover for this guy.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS

Biden's Title IX rule could mean your daughter's college roommate will be a man​


Biden's Education Department wants to reform Title IX to emphasize gender identity. That could create a host of problems for colleges and universities​


----------



## GURPS

Where the hell is Absent Joe?​






But just a couple of weeks after the New Republic described Biden’s presidency as “absent,” his allies have gone to The Hill’s Amie Parnes to corroborate it:



> Allies to President Biden are voicing frustration about the political operation inside the White House as the midterm elections draw closer and the president readies for a possible reelection bid.
> The allies say the lack of a “personal touch” from Biden has left them underwhelmed, with calls going unanswered, simple requests lacking a reply and little — if any — proactive outreach from staff inside the White House.
> The most important thing is people just want to feel engaged,” said a longtime Biden ally, one of a dozen sources interviewed by The Hill who say Biden needs to do more to build support for the party and for his own political prospects to successfully run for reelection. They argue the problems are exacerbating an enthusiasm gap between the two parties that could hurt Democrats in the midterms and beyond.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden: Americans Complaining About Inflation Forgot We Sent Them a Check for $8,000​

“There’s reason to be down but I started thinking about it … the first year, we were able with the rescue plan, we were able to send them a check for eight grand,” he said. “I mean a check. Beyond that by the way, there was more than that.”

The president spoke about the trillions he spent in the Democrat-passed American Rescue Plan during a conversation he had with his economic advisers on the state of the economy. His mention of the “$8,000 check” was likely a reference to the temporary expansion of the child tax credit provided to some families in 2021 until it expired this year.

Biden complained that Americans forgot what he did for them in 2021, even as he admitted it was “totally understandable.”

He pointed out that even for Americans making $120,00 a year, $8,000 dollars should have meant a lot to them.

“That’s a lot of money, and so it helped save a lot of people in terms of getting thrown out of their home and rental housing and a whole range of things,” he said.


Sure thing Brandon, send me 8k I am still NOT voting for you


----------



## GURPS

That’s just pathetic and, quite frankly, cowardly, especially coming from a guy who oftentimes said on the campaign trail that the buck stops with him.

The fact of the matter is that Biden inherited an economy from former President Donald Trump that was on the rebound, and then promptly set about undoing it as soon as he was sworn into office with a mixture of Congressional and executive actions that included effectively shutting down the Keystone Pipeline project.

And beyond that, there are very few people in this country who are sitting around their kitchen tables paying the bills and trying to make ends meet who are quibbling over whether or not this is “really” a recession. Their thinning wallets tell them exactly what it is.

As Sen. John Kennedy (R-La.) correctly pointed out in a Fox News interview after the GDP report was released, “Most Americans don’t really care about this debate or how many economists can dance on the head of a pin. What they see as a slowing economy and rising prices. It’s called classic stagflation.”


“And the bottom line is the economy sucks,” Kennedy also stated. “And it’s not going to get any better.”

Not as long as Democrats are in control of Congress and Joe Biden is president, that’s for danged sure.

*Update:*














						A Petulant Joe Biden Makes a Cowardly Move in Presser Held After GDP News
					

An absolutely pathetic display.




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> That’s just pathetic and, quite frankly, cowardly, especially coming from a guy who oftentimes said on the campaign trail that the buck stops with him.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that Biden inherited an economy from former President Donald Trump that was on the rebound, and then promptly set about undoing it as soon as he was sworn into office with a mixture of Congressional and executive actions that included effectively shutting down the Keystone Pipeline project.
> 
> And beyond that, there are very few people in this country who are sitting around their kitchen tables paying the bills and trying to make ends meet who are quibbling over whether or not this is “really” a recession. Their thinning wallets tell them exactly what it is.
> 
> As Sen. John Kennedy (R-La.) correctly pointed out in a Fox News interview after the GDP report was released, “Most Americans don’t really care about this debate or how many economists can dance on the head of a pin. What they see as a slowing economy and rising prices. It’s called classic stagflation.”
> 
> 
> “And the bottom line is the economy sucks,” Kennedy also stated. “And it’s not going to get any better.”
> 
> Not as long as Democrats are in control of Congress and Joe Biden is president, that’s for danged sure.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Petulant Joe Biden Makes a Cowardly Move in Presser Held After GDP News
> 
> 
> An absolutely pathetic display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com











						Biden: 'I Don't Know If We're In A Recession, I'm Not A Biologist'
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. — America's GDP has fallen over the last two quarters, stoking fears of a possible recession due to the fact that America is now in a recession. When asked whether the U.S. is now in a recession, Biden answered that he wasn't qualified to answer, as he doesn't have a biology degree.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## TPD

C’mon man - you need another booster!









						Biden tests positive for COVID in 'rebound' case, doctor says
					

President Biden tested positive for a "rebound" case of COVID-19 on Saturday morning, according to the White House doctor in a letter.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

DOJ’s Partisan Shell Game Raises Ethics Issues About Pamela Karlan​


Karlan is a radical leftist. As a political appointee at DOJ, she threatened to sue the Arizona Senate over its audit of the 2020 election in Maricopa County, absurdly claiming that such an audit violated the Voting Rights Act. She was also behind DOJ’s latest lawsuit against Arizona for trying to verify the citizenship of its voters.

Karlan has long opposed efforts to assure the integrity of our elections and has no qualms about playing fast and loose with the facts. In the 1990s, as a private lawyer, she tried to overturn the vote fraud convictions of local Democrats in Greene County, Alabama, who stole the votes of black voters in local elections.

In 2009, she asserted that, for five of its eight years, the George W. Bush administration refused to enforce the Voting Rights Act except for one case on behalf of white voters. In reality, the Bush administration filed far more voting cases than the Obama administration ever did. And Karlan had served in the Obama Justice Department as well.

The FOIA materials raise serious potential ethical issues. While supposedly toiling full time as a senior Justice Department official pledged to serve the best interests of the public at large, Karlan was also working for Stanford University and, indirectly, the university donors funding her outlandish salary.


----------



## GURPS

Is Labor Market Really as Good as Biden Administration Says?​

A recent tweet on the Democrats’ official Twitter page stated, “Under Joe Biden, the private sector has recovered all of the jobs lost during the pandemic—and added jobs on top of that.”

That statement is only half true, at best.

According to the official jobs numbers from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, private-sector jobs are up by about 140,000 since the low in April 2020, but only 4 in 10 of those job gains occurred on the Biden administration’s watch, while 6 in 10 were recovered during the Trump administration.


While the labor market appears to be going well by some metrics, that’s not the whole story.

Metrics like a nearly half-century-low unemployment rate, high nominal wage gains, and 11.3 million job openings that equal two jobs available for every unemployed person didn’t arise naturally. They were artificially induced through bad government policies that have included a lot of unintended consequences.

Most significantly, 18 months’ worth of bonus unemployment benefits that paid most people more to stay on the sidelines than to work caused millions of people to leave the labor market. Meanwhile, Washington stimulated consumer and business demand for goods and services by flooding the economy with trillions of dollars in so-called COVID-19 relief, about half of which was money printed by the Federal Reserve.

Too few workers is also adding to the inflationary cycle.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Is Labor Market Really as Good as Biden Administration Says?​
> 
> A recent tweet on the Democrats’ official Twitter page stated, “Under Joe Biden, the private sector has recovered all of the jobs lost during the pandemic—and added jobs on top of that.”
> 
> That statement is only half true, at best.
> 
> According to the official jobs numbers from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, private-sector jobs are up by about 140,000 since the low in April 2020, but only 4 in 10 of those job gains occurred on the Biden administration’s watch, while 6 in 10 were recovered during the Trump administration.
> 
> 
> While the labor market appears to be going well by some metrics, that’s not the whole story.
> 
> Metrics like a nearly half-century-low unemployment rate, high nominal wage gains, and 11.3 million job openings that equal two jobs available for every unemployed person didn’t arise naturally. They were artificially induced through bad government policies that have included a lot of unintended consequences.
> 
> Most significantly, 18 months’ worth of bonus unemployment benefits that paid most people more to stay on the sidelines than to work caused millions of people to leave the labor market. Meanwhile, Washington stimulated consumer and business demand for goods and services by flooding the economy with trillions of dollars in so-called COVID-19 relief, about half of which was money printed by the Federal Reserve.
> 
> Too few workers is also adding to the inflationary cycle.




Give the new Batter Back Business agenda some time to force job cuts and unemployment numbers will increase. Then let them try saying there's no recession.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden expected to sign $280 billion CHIPS Act, critics fear it will worsen debt and inflation​

Critics say the measure contains no accountability requirements for companies that receive the taxpayer dollars, will increase the national debt and 40-year-high inflation, and won’t strengthen national security.

The bill passed the U.S. Senate by a vote of 64-33 with 17 Republicans joining Democrats in approving it. It passed in the House by a vote of 243 to 187, with 24 Republicans joining 219 Democrats despite Republican leadership opposing the bill.

Biden expressed his support, tweeting, “Semiconductor chips are the building blocks of the modern economy – they power our smartphones and cars. And for years, manufacturing was sent overseas. For the sake of American jobs and our economy, we must make these at home. The CHIPS for America Act will get that done.”

[clip]

“Even worse, the bill lacks basic safeguards and would allow corporations to use American tax dollars to build factories in Communist China and expand their share of the Chinese semiconductor market.”

There’s no requirement in the bill for manufacturers to build a certain number of plants in the U.S., he added, or require them to not outsource American jobs overseas. The bill includes no chip quota production requirements for manufacturers and instead “works like a blank check with virtually no accountability measures to protect the massive taxpayer spending it authorizes and no ROI requirements.”

It doesn’t improve U.S. national security and instead is a “huge spending bill funded with Americans’ tax dollars that gives corporations and Communist China everything they want while leaving American workers and American families with little in return,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

“The Inflation Reduction Act of 2022 will lower health care costs for millions of Americans,” Biden claimed in a tweet Sunday afternoon. “And, for the first time in a long time, make the largest corporations pay their fair share without any new taxes on people making under $400,000 a year.”

Republicans on the Senate Finance Committee released data Saturday from the nonpartisan Joint Committee on Taxation (JCT) that showed that taxes will increase in calendar year 2023 for everyone under the plan except those making between $10,000 and $30,000 per year.

Those making under $10,000 will see a .3% increase in their federal taxes; those making between $30,000 and $75,000 will see a .1% increase; those making between $75,000 and $100,000 a .2% increase; those making between $100,000 and $500,000 a .3% increase; those making between $500,000 and $1,000,000 a .5% increase; and those making over $1,000,000 a year will see a .6% increase, according to the JCT.

CNN broke down the new taxes a different way, reporting that the tax increases next year would total $16.7 billion for Americans making less than $200,000 per year; $14.1 billion for those making between $200,000 and $500,000 a year, and $23.5 billion for those making $500,000 or more per year.










						Biden Claims Legislative Deal On His Agenda Won’t Raise Taxes On People Making Less Than $400K; Report Says Otherwise | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

‘You’re not gonna get Covid if you have these vaccinations’ – Biden fails own fact check with back to back Covid infections​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> “The Inflation Reduction Act of 2022 will lower health care costs for millions of Americans,” Biden claimed in a tweet Sunday afternoon. “And, for the first time in a long time, make the largest corporations pay their fair share without any new taxes on people making under $400,000 a year.”
> 
> Republicans on the Senate Finance Committee released data Saturday from the nonpartisan Joint Committee on Taxation (JCT) that showed that taxes will increase in calendar year 2023 for everyone under the plan except those making between $10,000 and $30,000 per year.
> 
> Those making under $10,000 will see a .3% increase in their federal taxes; those making between $30,000 and $75,000 will see a .1% increase; those making between $75,000 and $100,000 a .2% increase; those making between $100,000 and $500,000 a .3% increase; those making between $500,000 and $1,000,000 a .5% increase; and those making over $1,000,000 a year will see a .6% increase, according to the JCT.
> 
> CNN broke down the new taxes a different way, reporting that the tax increases next year would total $16.7 billion for Americans making less than $200,000 per year; $14.1 billion for those making between $200,000 and $500,000 a year, and $23.5 billion for those making $500,000 or more per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Claims Legislative Deal On His Agenda Won’t Raise Taxes On People Making Less Than $400K; Report Says Otherwise | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com



The lower healthcare costs are extending the subsidies by billions on Obamacare .


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





I don't think him killing someone because of his covid would change democrats minds about the job he's doing.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Tom Cotton Says Biden Leaked Pelosi's Taiwan Trip to Beijing​

In an interview earlier in the week, Cotton said it's common knowledge on Capitol Hill that Pelosi's plans to visit Taiwan were leaked to the Chinese Communist Party in Beijing by none other than President Joe Biden himself.

"Well the word I've heard in Congress is that the leak of Nancy Pelosi's trip came straight from the White House, the pressure came from Joe Biden who doesn't want her to take this trip because he's once again kowtowing to Beijing," Cotton explained to Laura Ingraham on Fox News Channel. "But Lloyd Austin and Joe Biden shouldn't be worried about China's aggressiveness, they should be making China worry about our aggressiveness," he noted. "For decades, American lawmakers have been traveling to Taiwan — of both parties — and that should continue now, especially after it became public," Cotton urged.

[clip]

If the scuttlebutt up on Capitol Hill is true, it's a whole new level of Democrats in disarray for Democrat President Joe Biden to be leaking plans for the Democrat Speaker of the House's travel to America's foe China. The White House, of course, has been spinning in recent days to claim that there's a separation of powers between their executive branch role and Pelosi's leadership in the legislative branch, but all the emphasis on the fact that Pelosi can do what she wants and travel where she pleases makes the situation something of a "doth protest too much."

After Chinese state media declared that the genocidal and maniacal Chinese Communist Party's forces might shoot down Pelosi's plane if she attempted to travel to Taiwan, the lack of strong condemnation (in video below) from the White House only made their alleged complicity in spilling the beans on Pelosi's plans all the more believable. 


https://townhall.com/columnists/oli...re-plummeting-n2611097?utm_campaign=inarticle


----------



## GURPS

President pudding cup, Joe Biden, issues a threat following 9/11 attacks, some 20 plus years later
					

President Joe Biden says US will take out anyone who threatens the US following CIA strike of Al-queda leader.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

There Is No Private Equity Loophole​

Take a quick look at how partnership tax has always worked for people _outside_ the private equity world. Assume three friends join together to buy a struggling local donut shop for $10,000. They believe by upgrading the menu and improving the service, they can turn a money-losing operation into a going concern.

One friend puts up the money and is awarded 80% of the future partnership gains after his money is repaid; one is awarded 10% ownership in any future gains because he had the idea; and one will work as the manager of the store with 10% ownership of any future gains, beyond his normal salary. In tax language, the idea guy and the working guy are known as "service partners" since they got their ownership for services, rather than capital.

Under standard partnership tax law for decades, all three owners of the business are taxed the same on their pro rata pieces. This is true for all types of partnerships and all types of industries (private equity-supported or not), and was already true long before the notion of a private equity firm ever existed. There is no tax due on Day One because the existence of any future gains is uncertain. If the donut shop is ultimately successful and later sold at a price beyond the original $10,000 price, then there would be a capital gain. All three partners would receive their pro rata share of the gain and pay their pro rata share of the capital gains taxes: 80% of the gains and taxes to the first, and 10% of the gains and taxes to each of the other two.

Ownership for service partners is commonly known as "sweat equity," and in private equity, it has been known as "carried interest." At my firm, New Mountain Capital, we now have a team of over 200 people who help build the businesses we buy, using both our own money and money from our institutional capital partners. The tax rules for service partners in PE were always the same as for service partners in other fields, until recently when the rules were made worse for PE under the Trump administration. One business journalist, Mark Vandevelde of the Financial Times, recently claimed that a 1993 IRS regulation known as Revenue Procedure Ruling 93-27 was the source of private equity’s advantage. But the IRS interpretation merely reaffirmed what the tax law had always been, and it was about service partners in general, not private equity firms specifically.

The ability to have "service partners" and "sweat equity" – to include people into the ownership of partnerships for their ideas and energy, rather than for their money – has been fundamental to American entrepreneurialism. A kid writing software code in his dorm room can have ownership in his software partnership for no dollars at all. A local entrepreneur can borrow his entire starting stake and own 100% of his enterprise with no money of his own at risk at all.


----------



## TPD

Just a reminder of a president we used to have...


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Tom Cotton Says Biden Leaked Pelosi's Taiwan Trip to Beijing​
> 
> In an interview earlier in the week, Cotton said it's common knowledge on Capitol Hill that Pelosi's plans to visit Taiwan were leaked to the Chinese Communist Party in Beijing by none other than President Joe Biden himself.
> 
> "Well the word I've heard in Congress is that the leak of Nancy Pelosi's trip came straight from the White House, the pressure came from Joe Biden who doesn't want her to take this trip because he's once again kowtowing to Beijing," Cotton explained to Laura Ingraham on Fox News Channel. "But Lloyd Austin and Joe Biden shouldn't be worried about China's aggressiveness, they should be making China worry about our aggressiveness," he noted. "For decades, American lawmakers have been traveling to Taiwan — of both parties — and that should continue now, especially after it became public," Cotton urged.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> If the scuttlebutt up on Capitol Hill is true, it's a whole new level of Democrats in disarray for Democrat President Joe Biden to be leaking plans for the Democrat Speaker of the House's travel to America's foe China. The White House, of course, has been spinning in recent days to claim that there's a separation of powers between their executive branch role and Pelosi's leadership in the legislative branch, but all the emphasis on the fact that Pelosi can do what she wants and travel where she pleases makes the situation something of a "doth protest too much."
> 
> After Chinese state media declared that the genocidal and maniacal Chinese Communist Party's forces might shoot down Pelosi's plane if she attempted to travel to Taiwan, the lack of strong condemnation (in video below) from the White House only made their alleged complicity in spilling the beans on Pelosi's plans all the more believable.
> 
> 
> https://townhall.com/columnists/oli...re-plummeting-n2611097?utm_campaign=inarticle





Just saw she stopped in Taiwan. Now its all a set up. Telling her now to go makes her brave and then Biden will say he knew and will look tough for standing up to China. Watch the spin.


----------



## GURPS

In his videotaped remarks to the MEK, obtained by Just the News, Menendez made clear he believes the Biden administration is wasting its time seeking a deal with an Iranian regime engaged in wide-ranging hostile activities across the globe, including some in collaboration with Russia.

"It continues to support terrorism abroad and advance its nuclear capabilities at home," Menendez said. "Unfortunately, despite severe overtures from this administration to engage in a constructive dialogue on Iran's nuclear program, a return to the 2015 deal is not only unrealistic and unproductive. It is a fantasy."

He added: "Iran is drawing out negotiations with delay tactics and brinkmanship. Meanwhile, it partners with Vladimir Putin to provide drone technology to deploy in its illegal war in Ukraine. And Iran continues to advance its nuclear program in the face of the international community's censure."










						Behind closed doors, Democrat Senate chairman dismisses Biden's pursuit of Iran deal as ‘fantasy’
					

New Jersey Sen. Bob Menendez tells Iranian dissident group the administration's drawn-out negotiations with Tehran are "unrealistic and unproductive."




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Consider some of the first acts Biden took after leaving office as vice president in 2017. Upon signing a book deal, he used the proceeds to increase his real estate portfolio. On top of the mansion he already owned in Wilmington, Delaware, he bought a nearly 5,000 square foot “beach house” in Rehoboth Beach.

When asked about the purchase, Biden told a local paper that the move had fulfilled a lifelong dream to own a beach house. Apparently, solving the “climate crisis” took a backseat to buying another mansion—and increasing his carbon footprint in the process.

In addition to the Wilmington estate and his Rehoboth “beach house,” Biden also rented a mansion outside Washington upon leaving the vice presidency. That palace boasts nearly 12,000 square feet of living space—one-third larger than the vice president’s residence Biden left. It also includes parking for more than 20 cars—making the home not very eco-friendly—a gym, a sauna, chandeliers in the entrance lobby, and a grand piano in a music room/parlor.


Take a look at a picture of the house from Zillow and ask yourself: Does the person who lives here look like someone who cares a lot about the “climate crisis”?










						Biden Is A More Problematic Climate Hypocrite Than Kylie Jenner
					

Biden’s actions show he’s perfectly content to let working families suffer, while indulging in his own desire for luxury and comfort.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Signs Executive Order to Help Women Cross State Lines for Abortions​
*President Joe Biden on Wednesday signed an executive order *to help women cross state borders to receive abortions.

*This marks the president's second executive order aimed at preserving abortion rights* since the Supreme Court overturned _Roe v Wade_, which effectively allowed states to implement their own abortion restrictions. The new directive calls on the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) to "consider" allowing Medicaid funds to be used for facilitating out-of-state abortion travel. Before signing the order, Biden said that Republicans "don’t have a clue about the power of American women" and that "they found out" on Tuesday night after Kansas voted against removing abortion protections from its state constitution.

*Biden has been **facing pressure from Democrats* to pass stronger federal laws that protect abortion rights. The Justice Department on Tuesday filed a lawsuit against Idaho’s contentious abortion ban, marking the Biden administration's first legal action against state-enforced abortion restrictions. While Democrats are attempting to codify federal abortion protections, several corporations have pledged to cover their employees' travel costs for out-of-state abortions.

*Left-rated coverage *highlighted reports of women who "need medical care for miscarriages" being denied by doctors that are struggling to navigate "byzantine" abortion restrictions. *Right-rated coverage *accentuated how allocating Medicaid funding to abortion travel would be "likely violating" the Hyde Amendment, which prohibits the federal financing of abortion.


----------



## GURPS

Religious Liberty Group Warns Biden Rule Would Force Trans Surgeries, Abortions. They’re Fighting It In Court.​
“A hospital that would perform a hysterectomy for a woman with uterine cancer would also have to perform a hysterectomy for a woman who wants to transition to living as a man,” Goodrich said. “If not, [it would be] guilty of sex discrimination and subject to multi-million-dollar penalties.”

The legal expert said doctors who provide care to women who miscarry, which sometimes includes a dilation and curettage (D&C), could be compelled to perform the procedure on a living baby, which is an abortion. Doctors who refuse, Goodrich said, could risk charges of discrimination and face massive fines.

Religious exemption is effectively at the discretion of the Biden administration, Goodrich warned, emphasizing that the revised rule does not provide a blanket exemption.

Such a mandate has already been blocked multiple times before, the expert noted. Goodrich argued that the administration is still going forward with the revised rule, even if the court again rejects it, so “that others might just be cowed into submission [out of] fear of massive penalties.”

“It seems like HHS is willing to treat these court losses in the injunctions as the price to pay for trying to change the norms in the medical profession,” the expert said, adding, “What they’re really trying to do is change the norms in the medical profession to include gender transition and abortion.”


----------



## GURPS

Thursday, the Biden White House announced that it was canceling a long-scheduled test-firing of a Minuteman ICBM from Vandenburg AFB, CA. This test has been disclosed years in advance. According to the _Wall Street Journal_, the reason given was to prevent inflaming the hemorrhoids of Chinese President Xi.



> Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin ordered the extended naval presence, John Kirby, a White House spokesman, said at a news briefing. Mr. Austin also ordered the missile-test delay to avoid further inflaming relations with China, Mr. Kirby said. He didn’t respond to a reporter’s question on whether President Biden ordered the delay.
> “As China engages in destabilizing military exercises around Taiwan, the United States is demonstrating instead the behavior of a responsible nuclear power by reducing the risks of miscalculation,” Mr. Kirby said.



Because the world always interprets inaction as being responsible and not scared sh**less.

This is the second time this year that Secretary of Defense Austin has ordered a scheduled and announced Minuteman test scrubbed so as not to offend someone. The last time was in early March, and we didn’t want to upset Vladimir Putin as his race to Kiev melted down; see Joe Biden’s Defense Department Cancels a Long-Scheduled Missile Test Because of Offending the Russians They Need for an Iran Nuclear Deal.










						Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin Kowtows to the ChiComs and Cancels Scheduled Missile Test
					

Restraint is often mistaken for fear because it frequently is.




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Keeps Testing Positive for COVID, Thinks He's the 'Vice President'​
As Tucker Carlson noted, so much for that “pandemic of the unvaccinated” line, right?



Biden is quadruple-vaxxed and double-masked. He also took a round of Pfizer’s proclaimed “wonder drug,” Paxlovid, after becoming infected. Yet, he’s _still _COVID-19 positive after initially testing positive over two weeks ago. If that’s not a rebuke of the White House’s messaging on the coronavirus, nothing is. All of the lies about how the vaccinated don’t get COVID have been completely exposed, something Carlson roasts in his monologue.

It was never a “pandemic of the unvaccinated,” something I pointed out in December of 2021. Yet, Biden continued to dangerously assert that the unvaccinated were somehow responsible for all the nation’s woes. It was one of the most disturbing, divisive attacks I’ve ever seen from a president, and it’s beyond ironic that Biden himself has now apparently turned into one big ball of COVID.

Then there was the president’s remote appearance on Thursday, where he got confused while speaking to a group of business leaders.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Obsesses About 'White Supremacist' Terrorism but the FBI's Top 10 Terrorist List Begs to Differ​
Yet the Biden administration, in 2021, unveiled a new national strategy for countering domestic terrorism, as reported by Yahoo News, warning that white supremacy and “militia violent extremists” currently present the “most persistent and lethal threats” to the United States homeland.

In a speech following the announcement, woefully inept Attorney General Merrick Garland blathered on about a “whole of society approach,” again keying white supremacists as the top domestic violence threat.



> In the FBI’s view, the top domestic violence extremist threat comes from racially or ethnically motivated violent extremists, specifically those who advocated for the superiority of the White race.



There’s just one problem with the Democrats’ “white supremacy” narrative: The facts beg to differ.

So does the FBI, if even reluctantly so. As reported by The Daily Wire, leftists dominate the FBI’s Top 10 Most Wanted Domestic Terrorism list. While several are associated with a leftist group that bombed the U.S. Capitol in 1983, the list also includes at least two communists, three black nationalists, one anti-war activist, and a vegan eco-terrorist.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

The democrats can't believe that people need to work 2 jobs to keep up with inflation. All they want to do is count the jobs.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> The democrats can't believe that people need to work 2 jobs to keep up with inflation. All they want to do is count the jobs.




IIRC Obama bragged about a similar circumstance ... look at all these JOBS that have been filled 

as a result from Obamacare and the 29 hr rule .... if you worked under 29 hrs a business was not required to provide Health care


----------



## herb749

Watched the late tv news and there was a story of Biden & Jill planning on going to Kentucky to visit with the flood damaged people. How he will do it while still testing positive is pretty dumb. Or do we expect a miraculous recovery by today or tomorrow .


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Takes a Step Back on Railroad Safety​
As if we didn’t have enough factors putting upward pressure on prices, the Biden administration this week proposed a rule that over time would add to the cost of everything that comes to us via rail.


A rule proposed by the Federal Railroad Administration would require two crew members on all trains in almost all situations for the foreseeable future. This comes on the heels of a report that railroads – like a lot of American industries – are having problems finding dependable employees and at a time when contract negotiations between railroads and various unions are at critical stages.

On top of that, this is the third time the proposal has been considered – a similar rule was proposed in 2016 under President Obama then abandoned in 2016 under President Trump because the government could not produce any evidence the rule would enhance the safety of the railroads.

What’s painful about this is the government knows it will increase costs. It knows railroads will struggle to find more people and to pay them more in the future, and it knows the second crew member is not necessary to improve safety.  




Seems like a ' give me ' to UNIONS to pad the employee roles


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> A rule proposed by the Federal Railroad Administration would require two crew members on all trains in almost all situations for the foreseeable future.


Are they there to help the gangs unload the trains?


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> Are they there to help the gangs unload the trains?


Probably to keep each other awake.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden Administration Takes a Step Back on Railroad Safety​
> As if we didn’t have enough factors putting upward pressure on prices, the Biden administration this week proposed a rule that over time would add to the cost of everything that comes to us via rail.
> 
> 
> A rule proposed by the Federal Railroad Administration would require two crew members on all trains in almost all situations for the foreseeable future. This comes on the heels of a report that railroads – like a lot of American industries – are having problems finding dependable employees and at a time when contract negotiations between railroads and various unions are at critical stages.
> 
> On top of that, this is the third time the proposal has been considered – a similar rule was proposed in 2016 under President Obama then abandoned in 2016 under President Trump because the government could not produce any evidence the rule would enhance the safety of the railroads.
> 
> What’s painful about this is the government knows it will increase costs. It knows railroads will struggle to find more people and to pay them more in the future, and it knows the second crew member is not necessary to improve safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a ' give me ' to UNIONS to pad the employee roles


There's a lot of railroad corporate propaganda in that piece.  Never forget with the railroards, especially the Class 1's, it's ALL about the shareholders.  The railroads did this to themselves chasing ever higher profits.  They've cut operations, mechanical, and maintenance staffs practically to the bone.  Customers are pissed off at them because they can never deliveries and pickups when they are needed.  (Thank you PSR.)  Even the Surface Transportation Board agrees.


----------



## GURPS

AG Slams Biden for Threatening to Take Away School Lunch Money by Pushing 'Far-Left Ideology'​
In other words, Biden will strip schools lunch funding if they don’t adhere to their woke gender agenda they are so keen on pushing. 

Miyares told Breitbart News that the Biden administration is using “nutrition assistance for needy kids to push a far left political ideology on local school districts.”

“To just make sure everybody knows exactly what’s happening: you have the Department of Agriculture — the USDA — which is saying for school districts that provide reduced lunches for needy children — nutrition assistance for needy children — ‘If you want this money, you have to allow biological males to play women’s sports, and you have to allow biological males to use women’s bathrooms,” Miyares said. 

The U.S. Department of Agriculture even printed out new posters to further push their radical campaign. The new poster says that the “institution is prohibited from discrimination on “the basis of race, color, national origin, sex (including gender identity and sexual orientation), age, disability and reprisal or retaliation for prior civil rights activity.”

The left claims the words on the poster means nothing but reminding people not to discriminate, while Republicans says it’s a sign of the federal government’s “radical gender ideology.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> The very title Democrats gave the bill — “Inflation Reduction Act of 2022” — is a boldfaced lie, and should be reason enough to view the bill as a scam. According to the Penn Wharton Budget Model, the bill would have no impact on inflation. In fact, it would “very slightly _increase_ inflation until 2024” (emphasis added).
> 
> Given all this, what’s in it for the American people? The bill’s focus is largely on “Energy Security and Climate Change” programs. As Biden and Democrats now tout the “incredible transition” their anti-American energy policies have created, we already know what this will leave Americans with: higher prices and nothing but demands from Biden administration officials to buy expensive electric vehicles.
> 
> Industry experts already confirm this. The methane tax in the bill, for instance, would increase natural gas costs by 17% — or $100 a year for the average American family.
> 
> It’s clear that if Americans simply know the truth behind the bill, and what it will do to their pocketbooks, this latest ploy by Biden and the left to remake America leaves congressional Democrats even more vulnerable in November. Already, 82% of Americans say the economy is “poor.” This bill would only worsen every problem plaguing our economy.
> 
> Democrats who vote for this bill will be accountable to American voters in less than four months. In the meantime, let’s be honest: this is the newest Bidenflation Scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HICKS: Democrats Are Rolling Out Yet Another Bidenflation Scam
> 
> 
> Democrats who vote for this bill will be accountable to American voters in less than four months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com




Is it usually a good idea to push something when half the country doesn't want it .?


----------



## Hijinx

It's their political donors that want it, The public be damned.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> It's their political donors that want it, The public be damned.



Of course the donors all own the companies that will benefit.


----------



## GURPS

Biden says ‘inflation’ bill funds healthcare, ‘God knows what else’ in bizarre speech​
“We’ve never done this before, but because of a number of things we got done on a bipartisan basis — like a billion, 200 million-dollar infrastructure project — like what we’re doing today, we passed yesterday, helping take care of everything from health care to God knows what else,” Biden said.

“What we’re going to do is — we’re going to see, for example, they got to put a new water line in in the community,” the president went on, speaking without a prepared script.

“There’s no reason why they can’t at the same time be digging a line that puts in a whole new modern line for Internet connections. Why? Why can’t we do that? So it’s going to be different. We’re going to come back better than before.”


----------



## Hijinx

Biden's quote :helping take care of everything from health care to God knows what else,” Biden said.


*If only God knows what is in it what kind damned fool President would sign it.*

When I put my name on something, I know what it is.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Did Joe Biden Have His Fort Sumter Moment With FBI Raid Against Trump?​

These are challenging discussions, and they're certainly not pleasant given the heinous nature of the American Civil War. That conflict remains our nation's bloodiest war. It was also arguably our most moral struggle, which began when Confederate troops fired on Fort Sumter in South Carolina. After that attack, the Rubicon had been crossed, and both sides prepared for armed conflict. Did that just happen with the FBI's raid on Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago residence yesterday evening? Given how America is split, it wouldn't have shocked me if a civil war-like event occurred in my lifetime. Hopefully, I'd be almost dead, but the chances of that happening earlier increased with the latest activity from the Department of Justice. 

For an absurd amount of time, we didn't even know why FBI agents busted into the domicile of the former president. It looked as if the Democrat-run Department of Justice had been unleashed against the top political opponent of the opposing party. Then, we learned that agents were combing the grounds for papers relating to the preservation of documents under the auspices of the National Archives. Are you kidding me? They unleashed an army of federal agents to find those 15 or so boxes that allegedly weren't turned over after the end of the first Trump presidency. That's rich—and pure propaganda. No one believes that. 

What is clear is that the rule of law is relative under the governance of Democrats. They will hurl all the accusations against us conservatives about jailing political opponents being a characteristic of banana republics. That became a talking point in the waning days of the 2016 election when Trump mentioned possibly going after Hillary Clinton for her shady deeds with her foundation, which arguably was a slush fund and favor bank for the wealthy and well-connected. Trump opted not to do that, but Joe Biden decided to send it on this front, unleashing the Justice Department's full force to find something that could bar the former president from running again.

The shot has been fired across the bow. No one believes this is over documents not turned over to the National Archives. You'd have to be smoking Hunter Biden's crack to settle on that reasoning. This raid is the culmination of needless attempts to indict Trump on criminal charges, whether that be tax evasion, treason, or fomenting rebellion via January 6 and coming up short every time for the past six years. 
Congress couldn't do it, and neither could the media. The endless pool of Democrat lawyers couldn't find anything either, so unleash the party's quasi-hit squad, the FBI, to dig up the dirt. The FBI manufactured evidence to secure FISA spy warrants on Trump campaign officials, like Carter Page. They spied on the Trump campaign via Crossfire Hurricane. And this agency ran with a Russian collusion investigation that they knew was fake. It was an opposition research project funded by the Clinton campaign, so it wouldn't shock me if agents planted evidence against Trump at Mar-a-Lago to secure indictments. If we know anything by now, the credibility of the FBI hit the negative years ago.


----------



## herb749

What will those extra agents do after they run out of rich people .?

They have to justify their jobs.


----------



## GURPS

Never Forget Biden’s Big Lie About COVID Shots​


*The vaccine pushers lied. A hoax this big and consequential shouldn’t be swept under the rug. But Biden and Fauci have not acknowledged having misled the public and there is no reason to expect they ever will. Instead they are using their encounters with COVID to prod the public some more to get “boosted.” The inefficacy of the vaccine is just another reason to take the vaccine, according to the Democratic Party’s tortuous reasoning. We hear the same robotic, counterfactual talking points from politicians in both parties: I got COVID anyway, but think what might have happened if I didn’t take four shots. Thanks, Pfizer! *

[clip]

Many people took the shot willingly, although it’s difficult to say they were able to make an informed decision. Others vehemently objected and had valid reasons for doing so. The vaccine has serious side effects that are still being studied. The risk of COVID varies greatly: for some, it’s a death sentence, for others, it is on a risk-level similar to a cold or a bad flu. Some people simply felt the vaccine was not necessary for their protection.

Why were the modest wishes of the objectors not respected? That would have been a civil, science-based compromise. But political leaders found it too convenient to shut them up and cast them aside. Fanaticism and corruption won the day. Politicians bought out by indemnified pharma companies took the side of their true constituents, against the regular people they claim to serve. 

*From the beginning, Biden’s vaccine coercion was magical thinking rather than science. It was about establishing political uniformity, not protecting people. It was about giving loyalists to the Democratic Party a talisman to mark themselves special and “safe” from people they were told to hate. *

That some vaccine mandates came with no religious exemption was a tell. As New York’s Democratic governor Kathy Hochul put it, the refusers weren’t doing “what God wants.” Friends and relatives were excluded from weddings and Christmas dinners over this nonsense. 

Democrats used an egregious lie to divide the country and ostracize innocent people. Shouldn’t political leaders (_especially_ Fauci) who misbehave like this be punished? This is a democracy, after all, isn’t it? They aren’t really just going to move on like nothing ever happened, are they? When can we expect a primetime hearing to address the vaccine-injured and Biden’s Big Lie about the shot? When will those who were broken by the mandates be made whole again? Will Biden issue a groveling apology at some point to the people he needlessly demonized?


----------



## GURPS

Biden won’t answer questions about FBI’s Trump raid as spox declines comment 18 times​
“President Biden, what did Attorney General [Merrick] Garland tell you about the Trump raid?” a reporter for The Post shouted at the conclusion of Biden’s second event of the day, where he signed documents in the White House East Room approving the admission of Finland and Sweden to NATO.

The Post then followed up: “Do you approve of the FBI’s Trump raid, President Biden?”

Biden didn’t give a verbal response, though he smiled broadly during a photo with the ambassadors from Finland and Sweden after hearing the first inquiry.

Jean-Pierre also declined to address the raid in any detail at her Tuesday briefing as journalists attempted different approaches to their questions.

“This is not something I’m going to comment on today from here at all,” she said. “This goes to the Department of Justice and that’s where I refer you to.”

But Jean-Pierre also claimed the White House “learned just like the American public did” of the raid — without a tip-off from the Justice Department, echoing what a White House official told reporters Monday night.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Never Forget Biden’s Big Lie About COVID Shots​
> 
> 
> *The vaccine pushers lied. A hoax this big and consequential shouldn’t be swept under the rug. But Biden and Fauci have not acknowledged having misled the public and there is no reason to expect they ever will. Instead they are using their encounters with COVID to prod the public some more to get “boosted.” The inefficacy of the vaccine is just another reason to take the vaccine, according to the Democratic Party’s tortuous reasoning. We hear the same robotic, counterfactual talking points from politicians in both parties: I got COVID anyway, but think what might have happened if I didn’t take four shots. Thanks, Pfizer! *
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Many people took the shot willingly, although it’s difficult to say they were able to make an informed decision. Others vehemently objected and had valid reasons for doing so. The vaccine has serious side effects that are still being studied. The risk of COVID varies greatly: for some, it’s a death sentence, for others, it is on a risk-level similar to a cold or a bad flu. Some people simply felt the vaccine was not necessary for their protection.
> 
> Why were the modest wishes of the objectors not respected? That would have been a civil, science-based compromise. But political leaders found it too convenient to shut them up and cast them aside. Fanaticism and corruption won the day. Politicians bought out by indemnified pharma companies took the side of their true constituents, against the regular people they claim to serve.
> 
> *From the beginning, Biden’s vaccine coercion was magical thinking rather than science. It was about establishing political uniformity, not protecting people. It was about giving loyalists to the Democratic Party a talisman to mark themselves special and “safe” from people they were told to hate. *
> 
> That some vaccine mandates came with no religious exemption was a tell. As New York’s Democratic governor Kathy Hochul put it, the refusers weren’t doing “what God wants.” Friends and relatives were excluded from weddings and Christmas dinners over this nonsense.
> 
> Democrats used an egregious lie to divide the country and ostracize innocent people. Shouldn’t political leaders (_especially_ Fauci) who misbehave like this be punished? This is a democracy, after all, isn’t it? They aren’t really just going to move on like nothing ever happened, are they? When can we expect a primetime hearing to address the vaccine-injured and Biden’s Big Lie about the shot? When will those who were broken by the mandates be made whole again? Will Biden issue a groveling apology at some point to the people he needlessly demonized?



Pfizer is still running ads. Get your shots. Have to keep that govt money flowing. Their problem is people realize it doesn't keep you from getting covid.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Launches Federal Investigation Into Southern Baptist Convention, Church Says​
President Joe Biden’s (D) administration has reportedly launched an investigation into the Southern Baptist Convention (SBC) over its handling of alleged scandals within the church.

The SBC is the largest protestant faith group in the United States and is among the most politically conservative as 64% of the church’s members are Republican, according to a report from Pew Research Center.

“The SBC Executive Committee recently became aware that the Department of Justice has initiated an investigation into the Southern Baptist Convention, and that the investigation will include multiple SBC entities,” the church’s executive leadership said in a statement. “Individually and collectively each SBC entity is resolved to fully and completely cooperate with the investigation.”


----------



## GURPS

White House pressured Twitter to ban journalist months before it caved, messages suggest​

Screenshots of Slack discussions he posted recount an April 22, 2021 meeting with White House officials, including COVID senior adviser Andy Slavitt. "[T]hey had one really tough question about why Alex Berenson hasn't been kicked off the platform," and "mercifully we had answers" to other questions that were "pointed but fair," an unnamed employee told another.

The employee continued that "they really wanted to know about Alex Berenson," with Slavitt referring to a data visualization pinpointing Berenson as "the epicenter of disinfo that radiated outwards to the persuadable public."

In a subsequent message Berenson didn't post, another employee reportedly said: "I’ve taken a pretty close look at his account and I don’t think any of it’s violative" of Twitter rules.

The resistance melted by mid-July, with Twitter temporarily suspending Berenson's account hours after President Biden publicly accused social media companies of "killing people" by not more stringently censoring purported COVID misinformation. Twitter permanently suspended him a month later.


----------



## GURPS

Biden administration divided on 'gender affirming' care for minors as other countries pull back​
HHS wants to force doctors to treat children with puberty blockers, even as FDA warns of severe side effects for girls. "Unqualified" office developed affirming guidance with no FDA involvement, FOIA response suggests.


Last month, the Food and Drug Administration added a warning to "gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) agonists" based on their "plausible" connection to spontaneous increases in intracranial pressure in girls, reaffirming years of warnings about Lupron and undermining the feds' top transgender official.

That didn't stop the Biden administration from asking the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals Aug. 4 to reinstate a Department of Health and Human Services mandate requiring doctors to perform gender transitions on children and some private insurers and employers to cover them.

Medicare and Medicaid weren't covered, though. Religious liberty law firm Becket, which is representing religious healthcare providers, noted HHS declined to issue a "National Coverage Determination" on sex-reassignment surgery in 2016, citing conflicting study results on benefits versus harms.

The FDA's response to a Freedom of Information Act request suggests the agency wasn't even consulted when HHS's Office of Population Affairs drafted guidance that claims "early gender affirming care is crucial to overall health and well-being," blockers are "reversible," and hormones are "partially reversible."


----------



## GURPS

Total Silence Would Have Been Better Than the White House's Reaction to the Rushdie Stabbing​
*This dashed-off piece of pro-forma thoughts-and-prayers diplobabble was more notable for what it didn’t say than for what it said. The attack on Rushdie was “reprehensible” and “appalling,” Sullivan informed us, but he gave no hint of why anyone would want to harm Rushdie in the first place. Sullivan gave not even the smallest hint of the fact that Rushdie has lived under threat since February 14, 1989, when the Ayatollah Khomeini wrote that “the author of The Satanic Verses, a text written, edited, and published against Islam, the Prophet of Islam, and the Qur’an, along with all the editors and publishers aware of its contents, are condemned to death. I call on all valiant Muslims wherever they may be in the world to kill them without delay, so that no one will dare insult the sacred beliefs of Muslims henceforth.” 1989 was a long time ago, but Sullivan likewise remained mum about the fact that on the thirtieth anniversary of the fatwa, in 2019, Khamenei wrote, “Imam Khomeini’s verdict regarding Salman Rushdie is based on divine verses and just like divine verses, it is solid and irrevocable.”

Biden’s silence is likewise striking in comparison to his reaction to the recent killings of four Muslim men in New Mexico, when he tweeted, “I am angered and saddened by the horrific killings of four Muslim men in Albuquerque. While we await a full investigation, my prayers are with the victims’ families, and my Administration stands strongly with the Muslim community. These hateful attacks have no place in America.” Biden has not, however, said anything as yet about the fact that these murders turned out not to have been committed by a MAGA-hat-wearing “Islamophobe,” but by a Sunni Muslim who was killing Shi’ites.

It appears from the White House’s extraordinarily reserved, wary reaction to the Rushdie stabbing that Biden’s handlers are still consumed with the all-out pursuit of a new nuclear deal with Iran, and are in total appeasement mode, terrified that any remotely negative word might upset the extremely delicate negotiations process. *The Biden administration is the epitome of weakness, and so it apparently never occurred to Biden’s handlers that they could use the Iranian mullahs’ desire for sanctions relief as a means to get some leverage. For example, they could have demanded, or demand now, that no sanctions will be removed unless and until the Islamic Republic repudiates the Rushdie fatwa and affirms that Rushdie and any other critic of Islam, Muhammad or the Qur’an must not be harmed. They could have held sanctions relief over the heads of the mullahs in order to secure freedom from persecution for Bahais, Christians, and other religious minorities in Iran. They could have demanded an improvement of the overall human rights situation in the Islamic Republic.


----------



## GURPS

Whether it deserves it or not, the SBC has a reputation for being full of conservative Trump supporters. And the very real issue of the abhorrent way it has handled abuse within its ranks, combined with said reputation, essentially makes it a soft target.

What we often forget, and what I can, unfortunately, tell you from personal experience, is that predators tend to go where the prey is. And that is true in churches and schools alike. But sadly enough, our government is more interested in finding inroads to destroying its opponents than in actually delivering on promises to victims.

Several times over recent days, I’ve found myself thinking about an interview I did years ago. It was during the first term of the Obama administration and was with a _bona fide_ member of the Hitler Youth. The man said something that gave me the chills then and resonates even more so now. He said, “This is exactly how it started in Germany!”

While there is no doubt that crimes were committed and apparently covered up by the SBC, the Department of Justice seems to be very selective in how it is performing its duties. Whether it is sending a message or securing a future for our political elites, the application of justice is becoming more fluid every day.

If one is opposed to evil, one must not oppose it only when it is politically or financially expedient. One must also fight the evil within one’s own ranks and those of one’s supporters and allies. The SBC is learning that lesson now. I fear our government will never learn it.










						What's the Real Reason the DOJ Is Investigating the Southern Baptist Convention?
					

On Friday, the leadership of the Southern Baptist Convention announced that it was under investigation by the Department of Justice for sexual abuse allegations. As of Friday night, the DOJ had not pr...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s CIA Director Employed Undisclosed Chinese Communist Party Members While Heading Elite DC Think Tank​
Central Intelligence Agency Director William Burns formerly headed an influential D.C. think tank while it employed undisclosed Chinese Communist Party (CCP) members as well as individuals with Chinese government ties, the Daily Caller News Foundation has found.

During Burns’ tenure as president of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace from February 2015 to November 2021, the think tank employed at least 20 policy experts whom the DCNF has identified as CCP members. These CCP members worked at both Carnegie’s Washington, D.C., headquarters and Carnegie-Tsinghua — the Beijing center Burns’ predecessor, Jessica Mathews, launched in 2010 in cooperation with Tsinghua University.

Yet, expert profiles on Carnegie’s website don’t disclose these individuals’ ties to the CCP. The DCNF only discovered their communist ties after analyzing hundreds of Chinese-language, Communist Party branch records and personnel profiles from more than a dozen CCP-linked organizations.


----------



## Kyle

'I'm Not Dead Yet!' Insists Biden As He's Loaded Onto Cart Of Corpses


According to sources, Harris got into a brief argument with the body collector who maintained that he had a strict policy to not add living persons to the cart. "I have a strict policy to only transport dead people," he said. "I'm no biologist, but I think this fellow is alive. I don't own this cart, you know. You're asking me to violate my lease!"

Witnesses claim Harris laughed a considerable amount throughout the exchange. "No no no, he's dead. Pretty much dead, anyway," she said. "Or he will be any moment.










						'I'm Not Dead Yet!' Insists Biden As He's Loaded Onto Cart Of Corpses
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. — President Joe Biden was loaded onto a convenient death cart Wednesday despite protests that he was not yet deceased. Witnesses claim the president wriggled a bit in the grip of Vice President Kamala Harris as she insisted he was pretty much as good as dead and attempted to...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin officials scramble to escape blame for unlawful Pentagon order mandating mRNA for troops​

Lawyers representing America’s service members are beginning to produce victories defending the U.S. Armed Forces against forced compliance with biomedical gene therapy experiments, and suddenly, nobody in the Pentagon wants to take accountability for their legally dubious mRNA injection order.

It all began on August 24, 2021, when Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin issued a memo mandating mRNA “vaccination” for the active military, but with the stipulation that this mandate only applied to fully licensed products. This was because, as _The Dossier_ understands, it is illegal to force service members to take an EUA vaccine.





Sec Def Lloyd Austin memo




The Sec Austin memo and the guidance that followed created an issue, because, as _The Dossier _readers are well aware of by now, the FDA licensed versions of the mRNA shots never actually made it to market, rendering the initial vaccine mandate useless.

This is where the infamous September 14, 2021 memo comes into play.





Dr Terry Adirim, the woman who signed the memo, is a devoted democrat political activist and, as a medical doctor, advocates for “gender-affirming prescriptions” for “transgender” children. At the time, she was the acting assistant secretary of defense for health affairs (under a Biden political appointment). Adirim’s memo attempted to justify mandating EUA shots as if they were FDA approved.





Dr Adirim’s deceptive memo described the EUA and FDA licensed vaccines as “interchangeable,” adding that the Defense Department can “use doses distributed under the EUA to administer the vaccination series as if the doses were the licensed vaccine.” Adirim failed to note that the EUA vaccines were only administratively interchangeable, but not *legally* interchangeable, as made clear by the FDA. This should have rendered any mandate unenforceable.





In other documents and statements, she routinely made claims that FDA licensed vaccines were available to troops, when that was not in fact the case.





Following the mRNA injection order, untold thousands of service members were coerced — under threat of both administrative and criminal action — to take a “vaccine” that they wanted no part of. Unsurprisingly, this mandatory novel gene therapy injection has harmed combat readiness and produced widespread, serious, long term injuries throughout the armed forces.

https://dossier.substack.com/p/mili...bstack&utm_campaign=post_embed&utm_medium=web


----------



## GURPS

Stop being POOR​

Don’t worry if you’re having trouble putting food on your table and gas in your tank, Biden Energy Secretary has good news! Apparently, you can save 30% off the price of solar panels if you’re low-income…

Forget most low-income people don’t own their homes so this doesn’t matter, but how exactly does this help people who are barely treading water in this inflation-ridden disaster of an economy? We suppose we should just be glad she’s not telling people to suck it up and buy an electric vehicle.


Watch:


----------



## GURPS

Citizens United is concerned that the Biden administration may have violated the Hatch Act, which prohibits executive branch employees from engaging in certain types of political activity, through the executive order. 

"These records should provide the answer," Citizens United President David Bossie told The Federalist.

The executive order, which was criticized by Republicans, directed all federal agencies to work on expanding voter registration and participation.

"Citizens United filed these FOIA lawsuits against the Interior & State Departments because Joe Biden’s executive order on voting amounts to a Democrat turnout effort that politicizes the federal workforce and is a blatant abuse of power," Bossie said. "This issue deserves far more transparency and that’s why we’re demanding these records be released to the American people."











						Citizens United sues Biden admin for records on election executive order
					

The conservative nonprofit submitted a FOIA request to the agencies on June 16 but did not receive a response within 20 working days as required




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

* There’s an old parable about the perils of subjectivity. It goes something like this: you can have your own “truth” if you want to, but if your truth is always having a ‘green light,’ you’re going to get flattened in about ten minutes. In other words, reality always overtakes subjectivity, sooner or later, and it’s usually exquisitely painful.

Joe Biden and his crew are subjectivists. Take vaccines. To Joe, a vaccine is anything that treats a disease. Could be vitamin C, exercise, band-aids, gravity boots, mRNA shots, whatever. That’s what HE has always considered to be a vaccine. He always thought it was unfair that only deactivated viruses that prevent diseases were allowed to be ‘vaccines.’

So when he had the power, and wasn’t feeling too sleepy, Joe ordered the CDC to change the official definition of a ‘vaccine.’ Bliiiiing! Ta-da! Now everybody had to use Joe’s subjective, ever-changing definition of a vaccine. And it worked! Like the parade-goers in the tale of the King Who Had No Clothes, everybody grabbed hold of Joe’s special new definition and clapped hysterically, like North Korean generals at Kim Jong Il’s gala 23rd birthday party.

So when Joe started hearing about this “recession” thing, he knew just what to do. Joe never felt that it was fair to use MATH to define things. Math is racist! Math is probably homophobic, too, and I bet math NEVER puts the toilet seat down after.

So Joe ordered the credulous fools racing around Washington trying to carry out his increasingly bizarre and conflicting orders to just redefine the word ‘recession.’ Now it means: we’ll let you know when there’s a recession, probably when the next Republican is in the White House. Till then, there’s no recession, got it?

The Daily Mail observed drily that Biden and his insects, I mean cabinet officials, “point to metrics like record job growth and steady levels of consumer spending to argue that the country is not yet in a recession - and previously claimed that such a downturn was not inevitable.”

See? Unless EVERY SINGLE metric is going down, it’s NOT a recession. Forget about math!*

Corporate media obediently slurped up Joe’s new recession definition like a pack of trained SeaWorld penguins wolfing down their kipper rewards after gliding through ice hoops:





After all, it’s Joe’s personal truth, and you can’t argue with that. How dare you question his lived reality? But … there’s this pesky thing called ACTUAL reality and it tends to come along right when you’re minding your own business, whistling Dixie, and skipping toward the Circle-K to cash in your $100 winning lottery ticket. Life is just coming up all roses, till just when you turn the corner, BAM!, Life smashes you in the face with the two-by-four of karma.

In this case, the two-by-four of karma came in the form of a story in the UK Daily Mail yesterday headlined, “97% of US Executives Believe US Is Now in a Recession or Close to One, Despite Biden’s Consistent Denials.” BAM!

Now, I’m just a lawyer, not a mathematician, but 97% seems like a lot. I would even feel safe to call that, “most.”

So despite corporate media’s best efforts to make us all think like Joe, it appears not to be working this time.

The Stifel Financial survey also showed businesses think labor constraints, inflation, supply chain disruptions and the recession are the biggest threats to their profitability. Guess which threat ranked lowest on their concerns?





The economy is not some made-up theory. The economy is the collective result of billions of individual transactions. If consumers and business think we’re in a recession, guess what?

Reality is a you-know-what, isn’t it?










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, August 22, 2022 ☙ THE 2x4 OF KARMA 🦠
					

More jab injury news makes corporate media; Epoch links cancer to jabs; Birx advises CDC on trust; reality catches up to Team Biden; Bloomberg grim on real estate; and China is hardest-hit.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Stop being POOR​
> 
> Don’t worry if you’re having trouble putting food on your table and gas in your tank, Biden Energy Secretary has good news! Apparently, you can save 30% off the price of solar panels if you’re low-income…
> 
> Forget most low-income people don’t own their homes so this doesn’t matter, but how exactly does this help people who are barely treading water in this inflation-ridden disaster of an economy? We suppose we should just be glad she’s not telling people to suck it up and buy an electric vehicle.
> 
> 
> Watch:





Biden dimentia is rubbing off on all of them .


----------



## GURPS

Biden to Return to White House Wednesday for DNC Event, Then Leave For ANOTHER Delaware Vacation​

They’re really going to try to hide Dementia Joe until the midterm elections.

Joe Biden will briefly return to the White House on Wednesday do to a DNC event in Maryland before returning to Delaware for another vacation.






Today marks Biden’s 93rd day on vacation JUST THIS YEAR.

Biden has spent 228 days on vacation since he was installed in January 2021.

The New York Post reported that Biden has taken more vacation days than the last three presidents:



> It marked Biden’s 49th visit to the First State since entering the White House in January 2021 and brings the number of days he spent in Delaware to 150, according to an unofficial count by former CBS News reporter Mark Knoller — who is respected among the White House press corps for his keeping of presidential statistics.
> Knoller’s tally also showed that former President Donald Trump had spent a total of 132 days between his Mar-a-Lago resort, which he visited 17 times, and his golf club in Bedminster, NJ, where he traveled 13 times.
> Former President Barack Obama had taken eight vacations 19 months into his term, racking up 38 away days to Hawaii and Martha’s Vineyard.
> And former President George W. Bush had visited his Texas ranch 14 times, for a total of 100 days away.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Student Loan Cancellation Would Cost $330 Billion And Largely Help The Wealthy​

White House officials are weighing a move to cancel $10,000 of student debt per borrower earning under $125,000, according to a report from CNN, though some Democratic lawmakers have supported canceling up to $50,000 per borrower. The final decision, which is slated to be made public on Wednesday, occurs as the White House also considers whether to extend the present pause on federal student loan payments, which is currently poised to expire on August 31.

Nixing $10,000 of student loans per borrower would cost $298 billion in 2022 and a total of $329 billion by 2031 if the policy is renewed each year, according to the nonpartisan Wharton analysis. Less than 32% of the funding would benefit Americans in the two lowest income quintiles, while 42% would benefit those earning more than $82,400 per year.

“People in higher income households are more likely to have student debt and they owe more on average. So, most cancellation plans would benefit the wealthy more than middle-or lower-income families,” Cato Institute education policy analyst Colleen Hroncich told The Daily Wire.

*Indeed, a report from the Brookings Institution explained that one-third of student debt is owed by the wealthiest 20% of households, while only 8% is owned by the bottom 20% — partly because more degrees are often necessary for the highest-paying professions. “Postsecondary education typically results in much higher lifetime earnings — $1.2 million for a bachelor’s degree and $3.1 million for a professional degree like law or medicine,” Hroncich noted.*


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden’s Student Loan Cancellation Would Cost $330 Billion And Largely Help The Wealthy​
> 
> White House officials are weighing a move to cancel $10,000 of student debt per borrower earning under $125,000, according to a report from CNN, though some Democratic lawmakers have supported canceling up to $50,000 per borrower. The final decision, which is slated to be made public on Wednesday, occurs as the White House also considers whether to extend the present pause on federal student loan payments, which is currently poised to expire on August 31.
> 
> Nixing $10,000 of student loans per borrower would cost $298 billion in 2022 and a total of $329 billion by 2031 if the policy is renewed each year, according to the nonpartisan Wharton analysis. Less than 32% of the funding would benefit Americans in the two lowest income quintiles, while 42% would benefit those earning more than $82,400 per year.
> 
> “People in higher income households are more likely to have student debt and they owe more on average. So, most cancellation plans would benefit the wealthy more than middle-or lower-income families,” Cato Institute education policy analyst Colleen Hroncich told The Daily Wire.
> 
> *Indeed, a report from the Brookings Institution explained that one-third of student debt is owed by the wealthiest 20% of households, while only 8% is owned by the bottom 20% — partly because more degrees are often necessary for the highest-paying professions. “Postsecondary education typically results in much higher lifetime earnings — $1.2 million for a bachelor’s degree and $3.1 million for a professional degree like law or medicine,” Hroncich noted.*




Where is this money coming from to payoff these loans. Or is it don't worry about. When do foreign countries show up and call their loans student loans.


----------



## HemiHauler

herb749 said:


> Where is this money coming from to payoff these loans. Or is it don't worry about. When do foreign countries show up and call their loans student loans.



The tax payer lost the second the loans were made. It doesn’t cost more spilled fiat to clean the mess up. 

Clean it up, and get the government out of the loans-for-education business altogether.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Pelosi Does Complete 180 as Biden WH Reveals Where Debt Relief ‘Authority’ Purportedly Comes From​






According to that August 23rd memo, which was written by Dept. of Ed. General Counsel Lisa Brown, Secretary Miguel Cardona has the legal authority to force taxpayers to pay for the student loan debts of others thanks to the 2003 HEROES Act, which is a reversal of a January 2021 memo which stated that they didn’t have such authority.


From the Tuesday memo:



> For the past year and a half, the Office of General Counsel (“OGC”), in consultation with our colleagues at the Department of Justice Office of Legal Counsel, has conducted a review of the Secretary’s legal authority to cancel student debt on a categorical basis. This review has included assessing the analysis outlined in a publicly disseminated January 2021 memorandum signed by a former Principal Deputy General Counsel. As detailed below, we have determined that the Higher Education Relief Opportunities for Students (“HEROES”) Act of 2003 grants the Secretary authority that could be used to effectuate a program of targeted loan cancellation directed at addressing the financial harms of the COVID-19 pandemic. We have thus determined that the January 2021 memorandum was substantively incorrect in its conclusions.
> […]
> The HEROES Act, first enacted in the wake of the September 11 attacks, provides the Secretary broad authority to grant relief from student loan requirements during specific periods (a war, other military operation, or national emergency, such as the present COVID-19 pandemic) and for specific purposes (including to address the financial harms of such a war, other military operation, or emergency). The Secretary of Education has used this authority, under both this and every prior administration since the Act’s passage, to provide relief to borrowers in connection with a war, other military operation, or national emergency, including the ongoing moratorium on student loan payments and interest.



Isn’t it just amazing how they managed to override themselves on the legality of such a move just in time for Biden’s announcement? It’s like this power just magically appeared out of thin air – and conveniently just in time for the November midterms.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden's Student Loan Pay-off Idea Is so Bad That Even Democrats Are Denouncing It​






According to the Daily Wire, Obama’s top economist, former Treasury Secretary and National Economic Council director Lawrence Summers, noted that this will do nothing to help the economy:




> “Every dollar spent on student loan relief is a dollar that could have gone to support those who don’t get the opportunity to go to college,” Summers explained. “Student loan debt relief is spending that raises demand and increases inflation. It consumes resources that could be better used helping those who did not, for whatever reason, have the chance to attend college. It will also tend to be inflationary by raising tuitions.”




Overall, the plan to cancel student debt isn’t just wildly unfair, it’s shortsighted. Without addressing the out-of-control costs and predatory lending practices of universities, this problem won’t just go away, and taxpayers will be footing the bill for useless degrees for the rich for decades.


----------



## GURPS

WH Spox Bottoms on How Debt Plan Is Paid For: Biden Did ‘a Very In-Depth Analysis’ on if We Could Afford It​
Host Jake Tapper asked, “Let me start with the fact that Wharton estimates that this plan is going to cost somewhere between 300 billion and 980 billion over ten years. What is the actual number, do you think, and how does this get paid for?”

Bottoms responded, “Well, what we know is that the President has done a very in-depth analysis in looking at whether or not the country can afford to give this relief to borrowers across this country, and what we know is that nearly 45 million people, if they take advantage of this program, will be eligible for loan forgiveness. That will be $10,000 for borrowers who are not Pell Grant eligible and up to $20,000 or $20,000 for those who are Pell Grant eligible. So, this is a huge boost to many across the country who have been looking for some relief in the midst of this pandemic, and the president has kept his commitment. So, in terms of the numbers, I will defer to the president’s economic advisers in terms of those concrete numbers. But what we know for many families across the country, this is much-needed relief and very much appreciated.”

Tapper then asked, “But am I correct in assuming there isn’t a pay-for mechanism? Because President Biden — this is a campaign promise, but President Biden also made the campaign promise that everything he proposed would be paid for. That was an item that Jason Furman, who chaired the National Economic Council under President Obama cited in a Twitter thread slamming this move. He said this is all pouring roughly [half a trillion dollars of] ‘gasoline on the inflationary fire that is already burning’, he called it ‘reckless.’ What do you say to Jason Furman?”


----------



## GURPS

Majority of White House Staffers Eligible for Biden’s Student-Loan ‘Forgiveness’​
Many White House staffers will likely be eligible for President Biden’s newly unveiled student-loan “forgiveness” plan, which will transfer up to $10,000 in student debt from individuals making less than $125,000 to the American public.

A White House report that detailed the pay of more than 470 staffers last month showed that roughly half of current White House employees make $90,000 or less per year, with the other half making more than $100,000. More than 300 staffers on the list earn less than the $125,000 threshold. 

It is not clear how many White House staffers have student-loan balances. One-in-five White House aides required to file a 2021 financial disclosure reported having student loans, according to disclosures reviewed by _Bloomberg News. _However, only senior or well-paid staffers have to file the disclosures, the report notes.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Student Loan ‘Forgiveness’ Is An Unjust, Cynical Abuse Of Power​

*“No Money shall be drawn from the Treasury, but in Consequence of Appropriations made by Law.” That’s what it says right there in the Constitution. And yet, without any legislation, Joe Biden now promises to “cancel” up to $10,000 in student loans per borrower ($20,000 for Pell Grant borrowers), limited to those with annual incomes of less than $125,000.  *

[clip]

There already exists a slate of programs that help the poor pay for college – and most schools charge families in the lower economic quintiles less. According to a new University of Pennsylvania study, “*etween 69 and 73 percent of the debt forgiven accrues to households in the top 60 percent of the income distribution.” Another Brookings study found that 60 percent of all outstanding school loans debt was taken by families making over $74,000—with those borrowers making 75 percent of all payments. The lowest-income 40 percent of households “hold just under 20 percent of the outstanding debt and make only 10 percent of the payments.”

By the way, though there is clearly a problem with spiking higher education costs, it’s a myth that most students who graduate with bachelor’s degrees face debilitating debt. According to Brookings, around 30 percent of undergrads graduate with zero debt, and 25 percent with less than $20,000. Only 6 percent of graduates owe more than $100,000. Half of college debt is held by a quarter of borrowers: those who go to graduate school. Which is to say, Biden is compelling American taxpayers to foot the bill for graduate degrees.

The government’s guaranteeing of student loans was one of the most corrosive policy ideas in recent history. It has incentivized schools to charge outrageous tuitions (Yale and Harvard now basically function as hedge funds, with massive endowments), encouraged students to rack up massive debt getting often useless degrees (there’s no bank on earth that would lend a kid 100k to get a degree in, say, journalism), and allowed banks to hand out giant loans without concern. Loan “forgiveness,” which is sure to become an expectation moving forward, only exacerbates all these problems.

Not long ago, Biden admitted he didn’t have the authority to “cancel” student loans “by signing with a pen.” Now his administration is rationalizing this power grab on the feeble idea that we are in a national emergency over Covid. Part of me suspects that the administration understands that the president can’t “forgive” debt, and that the effort will be stymied by any Supreme Court that adheres to the Constitution. Democrats likely see the issue as a cudgel they can use to further delegitimize the Supreme Court and hit Republicans as opposing aid of the “middle class.” There is no norm this administration isn’t willing to cynically destroy for political power.*


----------



## GURPS

Studies Show Biden’s Illegal Student Debt Scheme Is Welfare For The Rich​

According to Brookings, “the highest-income 40 percent of households (those with incomes above $74,000) owe almost 60 percent of the outstanding education debt and make almost three-quarters of the payments.”

“The lowest-income 40 percent of households hold just under 20 percent of the outstanding debt and make only 10 percent of the payments,” the Washington D.C. think tank published along with the chart below:








https://www.brookings.edu/blog/up-f...-most-in-student-loans-new-data-from-the-fed/


Meanwhile, students who took the loans are far better equipped to pay them off than many other American taxpayers. A typical worker with a bachelor’s degree is likely to earn nearly $1 million more over their career lifetime than the same person with just a high school diploma.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden calls Trump's philosophy 'semi-fascism'​

*“What we’re seeing now is either the beginning or the death knell of extreme MAGA philosophy,” Biden told Democratic donors in the Washington suburb of Rockville. Calling out those he labeled as “extreme” Republicans, Biden said: “It’s not just Trump, it’s the entire philosophy that underpins the — I’m going to say something, it’s like semi-fascism.”

Later, at a national Democratic Party event before a few thousand people packed into a nearby high school gym, Biden added: “I respect conservative Republicans. I don’t respect these MAGA Republicans.”

“There are not many real Republicans anymore,” Biden added.*

No president in recent memory has had a better month of August, lifting the mood inside the White House and injecting fresh hope across the party ahead of what long looked like a bleak midterm election. In recent weeks, Democrats have passed a slew of marquee bills filled with deliverables that Biden ticked through in his speeches. The president painted the last year-plus as something of an American comeback — and a recovery from the depths of the pandemic and economic turmoil: “We’ve come a long way,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Attacks Millions of Americans Who Support Trump, Descends Into Complete Incoherence​

But speaking in front of a rabid partisan group, Biden was unleashed, attacking Americans who had supported Trump accusing them of being hateful, violent, and endangering democracy.



> “It’s not hyperbole now you need to vote to literally save democracy again,” Biden told an above-capacity crowd of several thousand at a Democratic National Committee event at Richard Montgomery High School in a Maryland suburb of Washington.
> “America must choose. You must choose. Whether our country will move forward or backward,” he said.
> “Trump and the extreme MAGA Republicans have made their choice – to go backwards full of anger, violence, hate and division,” he said, while Democrats have chosen to be a nation of unity and hope.



Biden made it clear he was not just attacking Trump.



> “We’re seeing now either the beginning or the death knell of an extreme MAGA agenda,” Biden said, referring to former President Donald Trump’s “Make America Great Again” slogan. “It’s not just Trump. … It’s almost semi-fascism,” he said.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Remember when Biden jetted over to Israel and Saudi Arabia, fist-bumping everybody, all notwithstanding having sworn during the campaign to make the Saudis into a “pariah nation” for assassinating a woke international journalist and probably spy of some kind? But it was all okay, no problem bwana, because Joe’s high-minded trip was well-intentioned, for the express purpose of brokering Middle East peace, and it was definitely NOT to beg the Saudis for oil. (How dare you.)

Well, it turns out Joe’s interest in Middle East peace comes and goes. You have to catch him on a good day.

The Times of Israel ran an embarrassing story Wednesday with the oblique headline, “US Said to Rebuff Request for Lapid-Biden Call, Gantz-Austin Meet Amid Iran Push.”

Haha, I don’t wonder the Times of Israel soft-pedaled the headline. What really happened was, Israel’s Prime Minister Yair Lapid urgently called Biden to talk to about the Iranian nuclear situation, saying it was an emergency. Then — get this — he was icily told “Biden is on vacation, dummy. He’ll call you back when he’s in the office.”

I am not making that up or exaggerating in any way, I swear. Here’s how the Times of Israel described what happened, in its own words:

> [T]he White House recently rejected an Israeli request for an emergency phone call between Prime Minister Yair Lapid and US President Joe Biden… the president’s office claimed Biden was unavailable for a conversation with the premier because he was on vacation. However, the sources emphasized that the talk would be arranged eventually.

“CLAIMED Biden was unavailable,” haha. Good one.

Now remember, Israel is the U.S.’s MOST important Middle-East ally. Allegedly. And Israel is armed to the wisdom teeth with nukes. And it has sworn to start a preemptive nuclear war if necessary to prevent Iran from getting its own nuclear weapons. And Joe was JUST THERE a month ago to “broker peace” in the region. So that’s a lot of reasons to take the call right there.

Now add the fact that Joe is on his FOURTH WEEK of being out of action, two weeks of double-covid quarantine, followed by two weeks of vacation to recover from his harrowing brush with death. I mean, at HIS AGE, Joe practically has to brush the Wings of Death out of his mouth every time he takes a nibble from his Rocky Road triple scoop. They’re basically sharing a bathroom at this point.

The U.S. is about to close a deal with Iran, which has demanded even more money, the legitimization of its terrorist front group, higher allowed levels of nuclear enrichment, less oversight, the instructor’s manual to some class called “How to Build a Nuclear Bomb,” free passes for Disney cruises, and six truckloads of all-green M&Ms with Khamenei’s face printed on the sides. For its part, the U.S. has demanded that the Iranians sign the deal, any deal, it doesn’t matter, just sign the damned thing.

You wouldn’t know anything about this appalling spectacle by reading U.S. corporate media, it’s embargoed. I had to use Israeli sources and translate the whole thing from Hebrew:





Haha, just kidding. The Times of Israel has an English language version. But I’m NOT kidding that U.S. media is pretending like the story doesn’t exist, like a bunch of teenagers carefully stepping over a puppy accident to grab a power-bar from the kitchen and muttering, “what? I didn’t see it.”

The Hebrew state is conflicted about what to do about the pending Iran deal. The Jerusalem Post illustrated the difficulty in an article Wednesday headlined, “Lapid Close to Criticizing Biden on Iran as Netanyahu Looms Large.” The sub-head asked the pressing question, “Should Israel ‘play nice’ with the White House or be aggressive when it comes down to Iran nuclear talks?”

The article reports that Prime Minister Lapid is not super copacetic with the proposed M&M deal with Iran, but neither does he want to get sideways with Biden. He delicately told reporters, “In our eyes, [the Iran deal] does not meet the standards set by President Biden himself: preventing Iran from becoming a nuclear state.”










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, August 26, 2022 ☙ MYSTERY BABYLON 🦠
					

Happy Affidavit Day!; the Fetterman stroke-mumble story infects corp. media; Biden disses Israel; Ukraine shells world's largest nuke plant; entrepreneurial Texas CPS workers get creative; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## herb749

What the hell did they hop Biden up on to get him so excited .?


----------



## GURPS

Mean Tweets Now Good! (from Biden)​


The _Washington Post_ published a glowing profile on Friday of the official White House account, suggesting that “mean tweets,” once a key point of criticism against President Donald Trump, are now great.

The _Post_ noted approvingly that the normally boring White House official Twitter feed “decided to hit back” against critics of Biden’s massive student loan bailout by attacking those who had obtained Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) loans during the pandemic, and whose loans had been forgiven.


----------



## GURPS

Biden and team stunningly unprepared for their trillion-dollar Academia bailout​




> The agency doesn’t have income data for most of the 43 million Americans eligible for forgiveness, meaning around 35 million people — including Pell Grant recipients — will have to attest that they makes less than $125,000 per year and apply for relief. …
> StudentAid.gov, the government’s financial aid website, experienced significant delays Wednesday and Thursday after it was inundated with people seeking information on loan forgiveness.
> The White House doesn’t know exactly how many eligible borrowers will actually end up applying for loan forgiveness — or how much it will cost.
> The Education Department hasn’t yet released the website where people can apply for loan forgiveness by attesting that they meet the income requirement — and it’s still unclear when that will be released, a person familiar with the matter tells Axios.



Other than that, y’know … Biden was _totes_ prepared to roll out this policy. I mean, why _not_ wing it? The executive-order-driven policy will only cost between $605 billion and $1 trillion, most of which will land in this fiscal year while inflation’s already raging. _No biggie!_

More seriously, this looks like a lot of Joe Biden’s policymaking — impulsive, unprepared, and entirely reactive. Biden and his team have had _seventeen months _to get these pieces in place for this policy decision. Instead, it looks like someone just pulled together a few talking points at the last minute and bundled it into a memo for Biden to wave at a presser.

Just how lazy was the White House on this massive bailout proposal? Penn Wharton managed to pull its numbers together in just a couple of days after Biden’s specifics were made public. Biden’s team didn’t even bother to try scoring it themselves or providing any data. Instead, they pulled an initial rough estimate of $330 billion out of their nether regions, likely because it also roughly matched the deficit reduction from the Inflation Reduction Act that Biden signed a couple of weeks ago. As Axios reports, they _still_ haven’t bothered to figure this out, and they let themselves get caught with their pants down on the true potential cost of Biden’s proposal and have other sources drive that number.

Which again prompts the question: did they expect that this would never get implemented? Even for dilettantes like Biden and his team, this is extraordinarily offhand and casual. The only rational explanation for the utter carelessness and casual abuse of power this represents — well, the only _other_ rational explanation besides it being Biden’s standard operational procedure — is that it’s only meant as a political stunt for the midterms. The legal justification given for it is so absurd — an emergency measure for a pandemic that the White House just got done arguing at the Supreme Court is no emergency any longer — that it’s certain to get stopped by a federal court as long as plaintiffs with supportable standing emerge to challenge it.


----------



## GURPS

Federal Court Blocks Biden Admin from Forcing Doctors to Perform Gender Transitions​

The plaintiffs, a religious hospital and group of over 20,000 health-care professionals, launched the lawsuit against the Department of Health and Human Services in August 2016 after the federal government mandated that most health-care providers perform and provide insurance coverage for such procedures.

The district court had determined that HHS could not interpret or enforce Section 1557 of the Affordable Care Act, which prohibits health-care programs that receive federal funds from discriminating against patients on the basis of sex, to compel Franciscan Alliance to insure gender-reassignment surgeries or abortions, according to the court filing. In May 2016, HHS expanded Section 1557’s definition of sex discrimination to include discrimination on the basis of “termination of pregnancy” and “gender identity.” Secretary of HHS Xavier Becerra appealed the district court’s ruling.


----------



## GURPS

President Biden poked fun at Donald Trump's attorneys' claims that the former president had declassified all documents he brought to Mar-a-Lago. 

''I've declassified everything in the world. I'm president. I can do it all.'C'mon declassify everything,' Biden said as he boarded Air Force One to head to Wilmington, Del. for the weekend. 

He refused to comment further on Friday's release of the heavily redacted affidavit.  

'I'm not going to comment because I don't know the details. I don't want to know,' he said. 











						Biden MOCKS Trump's legal response to release of Mar-a-Lago affidavit
					

President Biden poked fun at Donald Trump's attorneys' claims that the former president had declassified all documents he brought to Mar-a-Lago.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden and team stunningly unprepared for their trillion-dollar Academia bailout​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, y’know … Biden was _totes_ prepared to roll out this policy. I mean, why _not_ wing it? The executive-order-driven policy will only cost between $605 billion and $1 trillion, most of which will land in this fiscal year while inflation’s already raging. _No biggie!_
> 
> More seriously, this looks like a lot of Joe Biden’s policymaking — impulsive, unprepared, and entirely reactive. Biden and his team have had _seventeen months _to get these pieces in place for this policy decision. Instead, it looks like someone just pulled together a few talking points at the last minute and bundled it into a memo for Biden to wave at a presser.
> 
> Just how lazy was the White House on this massive bailout proposal? Penn Wharton managed to pull its numbers together in just a couple of days after Biden’s specifics were made public. Biden’s team didn’t even bother to try scoring it themselves or providing any data. Instead, they pulled an initial rough estimate of $330 billion out of their nether regions, likely because it also roughly matched the deficit reduction from the Inflation Reduction Act that Biden signed a couple of weeks ago. As Axios reports, they _still_ haven’t bothered to figure this out, and they let themselves get caught with their pants down on the true potential cost of Biden’s proposal and have other sources drive that number.
> 
> Which again prompts the question: did they expect that this would never get implemented? Even for dilettantes like Biden and his team, this is extraordinarily offhand and casual. The only rational explanation for the utter carelessness and casual abuse of power this represents — well, the only _other_ rational explanation besides it being Biden’s standard operational procedure — is that it’s only meant as a political stunt for the midterms. The legal justification given for it is so absurd — an emergency measure for a pandemic that the White House just got done arguing at the Supreme Court is no emergency any longer — that it’s certain to get stopped by a federal court as long as plaintiffs with supportable standing emerge to challenge it.




The loan announcement was just a ploy to gain favor of voters when they knew it would be challenged in court over Congress being the one who can spend money. Biden has been talking about this loan forgiveness for a year & a half and waited until 2 months before an election to do it. They knew if he did it a year ago it would have been long forgotten.


----------



## GURPS

"That's the kind of power you see in totalitarian states, not in democracies," he continued. "Will you stand against election subversion? Yes, or no? Will you stand for democracy? Yes, or no? ... Do you want to be on the side of Dr. King or George Wallace? Do you want to be on the side of John Lewis or Bull Connor? Do you want to be on the side of Abraham Lincoln or Jefferson Davis?"

Biden has made similar comments throughout his presidency, describing Republican-led voting laws as "un-American" and grounded in autocracy.

Biden and his allies have similarly described those involved in the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, or who support legal fair play and humane treatment for Jan. 6 prisoners, or who question the results of the 2020 presidential election as insurrectionists and threats to American democracy.

"I've said it before: We're are facing the most significant test of our democracy since the Civil War," said Biden. "That's not hyperbole. Since the Civil War. The Confederates back then never breached the Capitol as insurrectionists did on January the 6th."

Biden's administration has similarly labeled political opponents who oppose critical race theory, question the results of the 2020 election, or refuse to take the COVID-19 vaccine as potential domestic terrorists disseminating disinformation.

Biden also attacked those unvaccinated against COVID-19 for not doing the "right thing" and "costing all of us." He accused them of causing "a lot of damage" by "making people sick and causing ... people to die" and standing in the way of "getting back to normal."

When announcing his vaccine mandates last year, Biden warned those hesitant to receive the vaccination: "We've been patient, but our patience is wearing thin."

Such rhetoric has led Americans to say Biden is doing more to divide than unite the country, according to polling.










						Divider in chief? Biden likens Trump supporters to fascists after promising to unite country
					

A spokesman for the Republican National Committee, Nathan Brand, called Biden's remark "despicable," according to NBC News.




					justthenews.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> "That's the kind of power you see in totalitarian states, not in democracies," he continued. "Will you stand against election subversion? Yes, or no? Will you stand for democracy? Yes, or no? ... Do you want to be on the side of Dr. King or George Wallace? Do you want to be on the side of John Lewis or Bull Connor? Do you want to be on the side of Abraham Lincoln or Jefferson Davis?"
> 
> Biden has made similar comments throughout his presidency, describing Republican-led voting laws as "un-American" and grounded in autocracy.
> 
> Biden and his allies have similarly described those involved in the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, or who support legal fair play and humane treatment for Jan. 6 prisoners, or who question the results of the 2020 presidential election as insurrectionists and threats to American democracy.
> 
> "I've said it before: We're are facing the most significant test of our democracy since the Civil War," said Biden. "That's not hyperbole. Since the Civil War. The Confederates back then never breached the Capitol as insurrectionists did on January the 6th."
> 
> Biden's administration has similarly labeled political opponents who oppose critical race theory, question the results of the 2020 election, or refuse to take the COVID-19 vaccine as potential domestic terrorists disseminating disinformation.
> 
> Biden also attacked those unvaccinated against COVID-19 for not doing the "right thing" and "costing all of us." He accused them of causing "a lot of damage" by "making people sick and causing ... people to die" and standing in the way of "getting back to normal."
> 
> When announcing his vaccine mandates last year, Biden warned those hesitant to receive the vaccination: "We've been patient, but our patience is wearing thin."
> 
> Such rhetoric has led Americans to say Biden is doing more to divide than unite the country, according to polling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divider in chief? Biden likens Trump supporters to fascists after promising to unite country
> 
> 
> A spokesman for the Republican National Committee, Nathan Brand, called Biden's remark "despicable," according to NBC News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com




Wallace & Connor were democrats .


----------



## Ken King

herb749 said:


> Wallace & Connor were democrats .


  As was Davis.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

The blame for inflation was giving way too much money. Inflation is slowly coming down. So they give away more money hoping it doesn't spike inflation before the election.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Clueless Biden Can’t Say if We are in a Pandemic or Not​

*By exercising this authority, Biden is at odds with the legal reasoning that his own administration made earlier this year in support of the proclamation. The Biden administration appealed against Trump’s Title 42 immigration laws in a federal district court in Louisiana back in May. The border restriction was implemented to send migrants back to Mexico because of the public health crisis, but Biden’s officials argued that it should be lifted.

Biden’s legal case for canceling student loans under the auspices of the HEROES Act seems to have been undermined by this argument. What is the status of the pandemic, and when will we hear from the president? Is the public health emergency he’s using to justify his personal abuse of power still ongoing or has he successfully contained the virus, set the country back on the path to economic recovery, and made significant strides forward? In order to appease a voting bloc in advance of the midterm elections, the government has shifted its definition of a recession, and now its officials are doing the same with the COVID emergency-to-nonemergency flip.*


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden has announced his intent to appoint MSNBC pundit Jeremy Bash to the President’s Intelligence Advisory Board, a board that is supposed to advise on intelligence matters.

While Bash was Chief of Staff at the CIA and the U.S. Department of Defense, in both roles for Secretary Leon Panetta, and served in other intel positions, there are a couple of big problems with his appointment.

First, Bash was one of the 51 people who signed the infamous intel letter claiming that the Hunter Biden laptop was likely “Russian disinformation” despite admitting they had no evidence on which to base that conclusion. He went even further in his comments on MSNBC.



> “This looks like Russian intelligence. This walks like Russian intelligence. This talks like Russian intelligence,” Bash claimed on MSNBC on Oct. 19, 2020. “This effort by Rudy Giuliani and the New York Post and Steve Bannon to cook up supposed dirt on Joe Biden looks like a classic Russian playbook disinformation campaign.”
> Bash also called the emails “mysteriously created” and claimed they were “probably hacked through a Russian intelligence operation.” He called it “collusion in plain sight.”
> “At a minimum, it’s conspiracy to engage in computer crimes and hacking in violation of criminal laws,” Bash told Rachel Maddow of the emergence of the laptop emails. “It’s also potentially conspiracy to engage in election interference.”



The laptop is real but the intel officials who tried to shut it down as “Russian disinformation” themselves interfered in the election. Joe Biden even relied on the letter during a debate to dismiss the laptop, despite likely knowing the laptop was real. In addition to the intel letter, there was also suppression by social media and regular media. Even the FBI allegedly tried to suppress it, according to whistleblowers. All of this may have changed the course of the election. A recent poll showed that 79 percent of Americans believe the election would have had a different result if people knew the truth.












						Biden's Latest Appointment to His Intel Board Is Raising Some Big Questions
					

Can we say Hunter Biden laptop...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

The Israeli Prime Minister has been trying to get Joe Biden on the phone to talk about what the U.S. is doing but Joe Biden is just blowing him off either because he’s completely absent or avoiding talking to them.



> “Prime Minister Yair Lapid has requested a meeting with US President Joe Biden during his visit to the US for the UN General Assembly next month,” The Post reported, “amid deep concern in Jerusalem over an impending nuclear deal between Washington and Tehran.”
> Evidently, “Lapid hopes to meet with Biden on September 20, the day that the US president is set to address the General Assembly,” but no meeting has yet been confirmed — but it’s worse than that. “Lapid has yet to be able to speak to Biden on the phone, despite recent advances in Iran talks, according to multiple sources,” The Post noted.



They haven’t spoken in weeks. The Post said the White House blamed Biden’s vacation. That’s not an excuse when a world leader is trying to get hold of you. Remember how his team claimed that he was working everywhere he is while he’s taken about 35 percent of his time in office on vacation. That of course was another Biden team lie. You can’t have it both ways.

But Biden has been back in town since Wednesday, August 24 and the Post report was on the 27th. So that doesn’t say a lot for Joe Biden keeping up his responsibilities. Or perhaps the problem here is that he knows that he can’t justify what they are about to do.










						Three AM Call? Biden Can't Even Take Urgent Calls From World Leader
					

This is embarrassing and dangerous to national security, but this is where we are with Joe Biden...




					redstate.com


----------



## glhs837

Iran: Talk to the Jews, deals off
#TeamBiden: Okely Dokely


----------



## GURPS

Uniter-in-Chief Biden Plans Primetime Speech Thursday to Tell Us How Awful We Are​




The closest thing to a call to violence that I’ve seen lately is the president tweeting, “we cannot allow an out-of-control Supreme Court and Republican elected officials push an extreme agenda that takes away freedoms and personal autonomy.” How exactly do you propose we stop the justices from ruling?

Meanwhile, RedState’s Nick Arama reported that Biden’s speech in Pennsylvania Tuesday was full of confusion and outright falsehoods about January 6 and Republicans. Arama also wrote about how Joe’s rhetoric has been getting even more “divisive and dangerous” as of late:



> Biden isn’t just leaving this to…[Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre] to say, he intends to follow up on this during a speech on Thursday in a prime-time address. He intends to say himself that MAGA is a threat to the rule of law. He’s going to tell Americans that democracy and their rights are “under attack.”



Thursday’s speech will take place at the Independence National Historical Park in Philadelphia. Election Central editor-in-chief Nate Ashworth wrote his prediction for what to expect:



> This Thursday, Biden is set to give a primetime address on the “soul of the nation,” a speech likely to be heavy with emotion and light on facts or policy. It’s a plea similar to past speeches where the Uniter-in-Chief accuses half the population of wanting to “destroy the country” but then asks for everyone to come together and, um, vote for Democrats.
> All of this follows the unprecedented FBI raid on former President Donald Trump’s private residence at Mar-a-Lago, a raid which the Justice Department still hasn’t provided worthwhile justification for yet. Anyhow, President Biden’s Thursday speech should be a snooze fest.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Claims Bullet Out of AR-15 Is 5X Faster than Bullet Out of Any Other Gun​
While speaking in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, on Tuesday President Biden said, “The bullet out of an AR-15 travels five times as rapidly as a bullet shot out of any other gun.”

Ironically, on June 30, 2022, Field & Stream did an in-depth look at the “Five Fastest Rifle Cartridges” and the two AR-15 rounds, .223 and 5.56, did not even make the cut.

Here are the top rounds, as listed by Field & Stream, and the feet per second (fps) they travel upon being fired:


.220 Swift — A 40-Grain .220 Swift round moves approx. 4,300 fps.
.257 Weatherby Magnum — An 87-Grain .257 Weatherby Magnum round moves approx. 3,700+ fps.
.30/378 Weatherby — An 165-Grain .30/378 Weatherby round moves approx. 3,400+ fps.
.224 Clark — An 80-Grain .224 Clark round moves approx. 3,500+ fps.
.22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer — A 50-Grain .22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer round moves approx. 4,600 fps.

By contrast the two AR-15 rounds move at approx. 2,700 – 3,100 fps.

Biden also claimed “the AR-15 just rips the body apart.”



 


What a dumb ass


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Screams, ‘I Am Determined to Ban Assault Weapons!’ During PA Speech​

Biden segued to “assault weapons” by talking about passing Sen. John Cornyn’s (R-TX) gun control package this summer.

He built toward a crescendo as he claimed “the vast majority” of Republican members of Congress could not support Cornyn’s gun control because the NRA was against it.

Biden said, “Law enforcement supported [the ban], faith leaders and teachers supported it, young people in this country, like the students in this great university, support it, and the NRA and the vast majority of Congressional Republicans voted against it. But guess what, we took on the NRA and we’re going to take them on again and we won and we will win again.”

The crowd applauded and, as they did, Biden screamed, “But we’re not stopping here. I’m determined to ban assault weapons in this country. Determined.”

He added, “I did it once before and I’ll do it again.”

On August 26 Breitbart News reported on Biden’s pledge that “assault weapons” will be banned if Democrats pick up two Senate seats in the November elections.

On July 21, 2022, Breitbart News pointed to National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF) numbers showing there are more AR/AK-style firearms in circulation “than Ford F-Series trucks on the road.”


----------



## PrchJrkr

FJB


----------



## stgislander

Unity.


----------



## GURPS

'Threats against our democracy'​
White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre criticized five Republicans by name as representatives of the "extreme wing" of the party who are attacking democracy.

Her comments came while discussing President Joe Biden's Thursday night address regarding the "soul of our nation," and she specifically pointed to Reps. Paul Gosar (AZ), Marjorie Taylor Greene (GA), Madison Cawthorn (NC), Gov. Ron DeSantis (FL), and former President Donald Trump of carrying out "attacks on our core values as a country."

"There are more examples than I can count on how we have seen, recently, armed attacks on federal law enforcement," she explained before listing off those specific lawmakers. "These are things that we have to call out."

Jean-Pierre claimed that Biden, who on Tuesday similarly singled out MAGA voters from typical Republicans during a speech in Pennsylvania, will not "shy away from what he believes."

"He has the obligation to speak out against threats against our democracy, against violence." she continued. "He believes as president, you have the strongest platform, if you will, the strongest voice, and that's what he's going to continue to do."


----------



## herb749

Its been said that republican voters are stupid. But it will be the democrat voters who will be stupid if they believe their party is the law & order party. Saying it to make you believe its true doesn't match up to the numbers occuring in democrat party strongholds. Their loyal media helpers will still push the lie.


----------



## GURPS

Can You 'Buy a Cannon?'​

*CLAIM:* Biden's crime-prevention speech at Wilkes University ahead of the November midterms intended to smear opponents of his proposed "assault weapons" ban as right-wing, trigger-happy extremists. 

"And for those brave, right-wing Americans who say it's all about keeping America—keeping America as independent and safe: If you want to fight against a country, you need an F-15 [a tactical fighter aircraft used by the U.S. Air Force]. You need something a little more than a gun..." Biden stated before gesturing to the backdrop of Safer America Plan supporters. "And who are they shooting at? They're shooting at these guys behind me."

Quoting the late conservative Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia, Biden then asserted that "the rights granted by the Second Amendment are not unlimited." As examples of the restrictions to Second Amendment rights, Biden declared: "Right now, you can't go on and buy an automatic weapon. You can't go out and buy a cannon."


----------



## GURPS

Hysterical Biden demonizes millions of Republican voters as 'semi-fascists,' borderline terrorists and a 'threat to democracy' to scare his own voters to the ballot box. So who is the real fascist, asks CHRISTIAN WHITON​

Out of curiosity though, what would the modern adaption of fascism, which emerged in Germany, Japan, and Italy in the 1930s, look like in America?

Following their predecessors, modern fascists would certainly try to control speech, deeming reasonable topics off limits, and punishing those who don't comply with the loss of livelihood.

Intransigent free spirits might be 'canceled,' if you will.

Fascists feel a need to redefine a nation's history to suit radical political goals. Fascist dictator Benito Mussolini invoked the Roman Empire, even though it was irrelevant to 20th century Italy. Adolf Hitler pretended Germany would have won World War I had it not been stabbed in the back by its own politicians.

To change the country, modern fascists might seek to redefine the founding of America, from one that created the greatest impetus for expanding freedom in human history to a grubby one that was based on propagating slavery.

Modern fascists would take care to control the apparatus of state power, which, after all, has a monopoly on the legitimate use of force.

Certainly, they would want to transform the FBI's Washington field office from an organization that pursues unambiguous spies, terrorists and violent predators into one that runs political errands by persecuting the opposition party.

Contemporary fascists would update their ancestors' corporatism, which became even more pronounced in Germany after the 'Night of Long Knives' eliminated more socialist-leaning elements among the Nazis.

Instead of just having state agencies implement policies, they would have friends in dominant corporations do so.

They might call on companies like Google, Twitter and Facebook to 'moderate' criticism that was unhelpful to the regime and elevate the regime's lies, such as fake claims of collusion between their opponents and foreign powers like Russia.

Of course, all of these fascists or 'semi-fascist' things aren't just theoretical. They've each happened in recent years, directed by the people now accusing others of being fascist.

In so doing, they're exhibiting yet another trait of fascists: accusing the opposition of exactly what you yourself are guilty of doing.


----------



## GURPS

Called It: EVEN White House Reporters Were Unsold Biden Speech Wouldn’t Be ‘Political’​

NBC’s Kelly O’Donnell and Fox’s Mark Meredith were most biting and probing to this disconnect between Jean-Pierre’s spin about the speech being a glorified high school civics lessons and the administration’s virulent rhetoric against the millions of Americans who disagree with them.

This led Jean-Pierre to argue it’s only a “very small piece” of the Republican Party (click “expand”):



> O’DONNELL: What do think the President message tonight is for Americans who consider themselves Republicans or may still support the former President? Is there something in the speech directed to them?
> JEAN-PIERRE: Well, look, the President really does believe that this — that what he's going to talk about is something that many Americans are going to care about. It doesn't matter which side of the aisle...you sit at when you think about the possibilities of our democracy, when you think about how we are going to fight for — to protect our rights — right — to protect our democracy. He thinks that's going to touch a lot of people...[W]hen we talk about the extremism, we're talking about a very small piece, component of the American public, all right? We're talking about very small component of — of MAGA Republicans in Congress. That — that is something that they believe, right? But we know and the President believes and is optimistic that there are many — many Americans who want to continue to make sure that we uphold our democracy...He's going to lay a path forward and — and that's what matters and that's why it's not — he's not going to focus on a political party's not going to focus on a political person.
> (....)
> MEREDITH: Going back to tonight’s speech, obviously, you said that the President’s going to be calling out these lawmakers that MAGA lawmakers in Congress, but yet, 74 million people vote for Trump last around. You said it's a small number of — the White House believes are extremists. Can you give us an idea of — ballpark? Are we talking a million of that 74 million? Are we talking about one percent? 20 percent? What kind of number are we talking about?
> JEAN-PIERRE: Well, I’m talking about — I’m talking about specifically of MAGA office holders. That's what we're talking about...[W]e feel like we've touched a nerve — right — when — when folks are — are saying that we're — we’re trying to be divisive or that we're talking about millions of voters. That's not what we're talking about here. We're talking about MAGA officeholders who — who have put forth an agenda that is extreme, who have put forth an agenda that takes away people's rights, who have put forth an agenda that you know, want to give tax cut to billionaires and corporations while raising taxes on millions of Americans.
> (....)
> MEREDITH: So, if it's MAGA officeholders, we've seen Democratic groups — something like the Democratic Governors Association, boost Trump candidates like Maryland. You think of Dan Cox who just got the nomination. Is that then hypocritical if you're saying we’ve got to make sure these MAGA supporters are not in office, but you’ve got Democratic groups that are boosting their campaigns in the primary election?
> JEAN-PIERRE: I mean, I can't talk about campaigns and what another — another candidate is doing or a committee is doing, I can't speak from that from here. Look, I can say this. The President has been on has always been clear. They're going to be people who disagree with his programs and legislative priorities and that's what democracy is all about. Like, we understand that — right — but people election and we move forward as a nation — right — but there is a growing number of people who refuse to accept the results of free and fair elections, people who actually openly talking about subverting elections in the future. This is not a speech where he's going to tell people to vote for one party or the other. That's not what he's going to do.




Real Clear Politics’s Philip Wegmann took one piece of the right that have drawn particular ire from the White House and their allies: pro-lifers.

Invoking pro-lifers, Wegmann pressed Jean-Pierre on whether Biden views this movement as semi-fascists (which Jean-Pierre confirmed) (click “expand”):



> WEGMANN: Returning to our discussion from yesterday, following up on some of the things that you’ve said today. I just want to clarify: Does the President believe that the effort to restrict abortion, to restrict that freedom is semi-fascism?





> JEAN-PIERRE: Say that — how is that connected to yesterday? I’m just trying to think.





> WEGMANN: So, in terms of extremism — the extremism conversation that we were having yesterday. Does the President believe that the effort to restrict abortion, whether it's at the local level or the federal level, to restrict that freedom, does he believe it is semi-fascism?





> *JEAN-PIERRE: I mean, he was very clear. He was very clear that MAGA Republicans in Congress have an agenda that is extreme and that's what you hear from them of the national ban on abortion is extreme and also it’s not in line where majority of Americans are. It is just not. It is taking away people's rights. It is taking away people's freedoms. And you know, he doesn't, he believes that is an extreme agenda. You've heard that from him directly. I don't even need to confirm that from here. He's actually talked about how extreme it is when we saw what — what was done with the Dobbs decision on June 24th to take away a right take away a right that people had for 50 years — a constitutional right for 50 years that women had to make a decision for themselves on their health care. And — and so, yeah, we see that as extreme. *





> WEGMANN: So — but I’m trying to figure out which bucket in particular to put it in because the administration as well as the President has used different language here. There's extremism and then there's also semi-fascism moniker that he used. I mean, this is an effort that has been around for a long-time. Does he believe that this movement working through, whether it’s the state legislature, or Congress is in either of those buckets?





> *JEAN-PIERRE: When we talk about semi-fascism and you talk about the attack on our democracy, that’s what we're talking about, right? An attack on our democracy — that's what we're seeing. An attack on our — on our freedoms. That's what we're seeing from the MAGA Republicans in Congress. That is what they're doing. That is — when you're talking about inciting violence, that's — that's — that is an attack on our democracy.*
> (....)





> WEGMANN: But specifically with regards to limiting these freedoms, I guess my question, is he Supreme Court created this space for the anti-abortion movement at the state level and also perhaps at the federal level to restrict this freedom? Where do they fit into all of this? How would  the President describe them after that decision? Were they just extremists or they, you know, part and parcel of a semi-fascists —





> JEAN-PIERRE: Look...[w]e continue to see attacks on people's fundamental rights...with new abortion laws across the country. And when you have national Republicans...who say that they want to take away the rights, even in case of incest and...in case...of rape...That's extreme. And — and you know, the President's going to call that out. He's going to continue to do everything that he can to make sure that we protect people's freedoms.


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> If you want to fight against a country, you need an F-15 [a tactical fighter aircraft used by the U.S. Air Force].​


And yet, we're supposed to believe an unarmed crowd of perhaps a thousand was going to take over the government without so much as a pea shooter.


----------



## GURPS

Two Minutes Hate: Biden Rails Against His Fellow Americans in Dark, Threatening Prime-Time Speech​

In the highly partisan speech, Biden railed against MAGA America like there was no tomorrow—he used the words “MAGA Republicans” 11 times in the first 12 minutes. Some of the most-used words in the speech were: violence, darkness, threat, and politics. The most-used word was “democracy,” the Marxist-leaning crowd’s favorite term of derision for our republic.

But that’s all Joe Biden’s got right now. By nearly every metric, America is worse off than it was during the Trump years, so Biden can only resort to fearmongering and demagoguery.

For most politicians, Independence Hall in Philadelphia would be the perfect backdrop for a patriotic speech. But Biden’s handlers apparently thought it would be better to stage the boss’s dark rhetoric with blood-red lighting and shadowy Marines standing at attention, suggesting a cross between the 6th circle of Hell and a Fidel Castro rally.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The old saying goes, “If you need a friend in Washington, buy a dog.” It seems Senator Lindsey Graham (R-SC) is learning that lesson the hard way when it comes to his friendship with President Joe Biden.

For the apparent sin of not condemning the MAGA movement, Graham has gone from being one of Biden’s best buds in D.C. to being considered a threat to the entire American way of life.

[clip]

The South Carolina senator recently warned that if Biden’s Department of Justice tries “to prosecute President Trump for mishandling classified information after Hillary Clinton set up a server in her basement, there literally will be riots in the street.”

“I worry about our country,” he added.

A generous reading of Graham’s statement would be that he was predicting riots — not that he was advocating for them — if the unprecedented action occurred.

Yet that is not how the White House viewed it; Biden’s gang seems to think Graham is part of an extreme faction of Americans coarsening politics and endangering our nation’s very foundation.

On Monday, a reporter asked White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre about Graham’s comments in light of Biden’s claim that semi-fascism is running amok in the GOP.

“So, um, we have seen MAGA Republicans attack our democracy. We have seen MAGA Republicans take away our rights, make threats of violence — including this weekend,” Jean-Pierre said while gesturing to the reporter who asked the question. “And that is what the president was referring to when you all asked me last week about the semi-fascism comment.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>




Can't wait to see a Hitler speech coming out of Biden's mouth. You know its coming.


----------



## Kyle

herb749 said:


> Can't wait to see a Hitler speech coming out of Biden's mouth. You know its coming.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


>




But you know if it was done it wouldn't last too long on any media.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

I loved Biden's claim that F-15's would be needed to fight for freedom. Especially after we just got run out of Afghanistan by people who didn't even have a piper cub.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> I loved Biden's claim that F-15's would be needed to fight for freedom. Especially after we just got run out of Afghanistan by people who didn't even have a piper cub.




That's like democrats claiming the 1/6 protesters were going to overthrow the govt unarmed.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Hates Your Guts, And He Doesn’t Hide It During One Of Worst Presidential Speeches In History​
One of the more striking, and moronic, aspects of Biden’s speech was the setting. There’s nothing wrong with a president making a speech in Philadelphia with Independence Hall as a backdrop, but it’s a bad idea to do so when the subject matter of the speech is so hyper-partisan. But what was particularly curious about the speech’s setting was the visuals.

The lighting effects around and behind Biden presumably had a different purpose, but ultimately, they resulted in it looking as if Biden was speaking inside a satanic temple. It was mostly dark on either side of the president, though he was well-illuminated, and behind him, there was dark, deep red light rising from ground level. It truly looked like a scene from one of the _Omen_ movies.

Additionally, Biden had two Marines straddling him on either side, standing statuesquely approximately fifteen yards behind him. Ask yourself: When was the last time you saw a president make a speech, of any sort, with members of the military in full-dress uniform, not as audience members but as props? While it’s unclear what the intended message of having the stern-faced marines on the set was, the effective message was clear. I’m Joe Biden, I’m the president and control the armed forces, so you’d better not mess with me.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

First they need to find out who wrote the speech.
We all know Joe just read it, he didn't write it.
The person who wrote it is in much too sensitive a position to be close to this weak minded old dipstick.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Biden stated the form used to ask for this debt forgiveness would be simple and short.
That's because the people who are asking for it were simple enough to take money they could not repay.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Biden stated the form used to ask for this debt forgiveness would be simple and short.
> That's because the people who are asking for it were simple enough to take money they could not repay.



So how many will receive it who really shouldn't. Every govt giveaway has scammers .


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> So how many will receive it who really shouldn't. Every govt giveaway has scammers .


IMO everyone who gets it should not.
It is totally unfair to those who paid theirs off and to parents who paid for their kids.

And what Happens to the people in the future who borrow to go to college.?
What is really need is a serious investigation into why college is so expensive and a way to make them stop hiring Marxists as teachers.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

President Joe Biden mocked a heckler during a Labor Day speech on Monday, accusing him of “destroying democracy.”

Biden spoke at a Labor Day event in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, celebrating unions and warning workers about the dangers that “MAGA Republicans” posed to the working class.

During his speech, a man stood up and began shouting, but it was unclear what he was saying.

Biden tried to calm his supporters, as Secret Service removed the heckler from the event.

“All right. God love you. Let him go. Let him go,” Biden said.

“No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No – don’t, let him go,” Biden continued. “Look, everybody’s entitled to be an idiot.”










						Joe Biden Accuses Heckler of 'Destroying Democracy' at Labor Day Speech
					

President Joe Biden mocked a heckler during a Labor Day speech on Monday, accusing him of "destroying democracy."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

“It’s not going to affect the people that are here, the people that are actually out doing all the work,” said supervisor Jim Davis. “He said he’s going to help the people in the bigger cities because that’s what [he] wants.”

Biden has visited Pennsylvania more than any other state with the exception of Delaware since he was inaugurated. At the end of August, an Emerson College poll on Pennsylvania found Biden had a 39% approval rating there; 57% of respondents  disapproved of Biden’s handling of the presidency.

Cancer survivor Francisco Hernández, who returned to work after retiring because of the inflation that has surged under Biden, snapped, “A lot of those families are rich. They have the money to pay it off, so they get a break and they get to sit on their couch and their kids are stuck with a degree they can’t even use.”

“The sad part is the rich aren’t going to pay for this, we are,” he continued. “Everything is a gift, but that goes on the back of our debt and the taxpayers are the ones who have to cover it.”

Iron worker Tony Bell echoed, “I think it’s a bad idea. Donsco is always hiring people, these college kids can always come here on their time off and work and pay their debt back.”



‘Why Should I Pay For Somebody Else’s College’: PA Iron Workers Slam Biden’s Student Loan Plan​


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> President Joe Biden mocked a heckler during a Labor Day speech on Monday, accusing him of “destroying democracy.”
> 
> 
> 
> “No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No – don’t, let him go,” Biden continued. “Look, everybody’s entitled to be an idiot.”



Biden voters certainly take advantage of that entitlement.
They see the mee the world is in since Trump left office and they would vote for it again.
I really do not understand people with that mind set.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Court Orders Biden Admin To Produce Records Over Alleged Censorship Coordination With Tech Companies​


“This Court believes Plaintiffs are entitled to external communications by Karine Jean-Pierre and Dr. [Anthony] Fauci in their capacities as White House Press Secretary and Chief Medical Advisor to the President to third-party social media platforms,” U.S. District Judge Terry A. Doughty said in the ruling. “Therefore, Government Defendants Jean-Pierre and Dr. Fauci shall provide answers to the Plaintiff’s interrogatories and document requests within twenty-one (21) days from the date of this order.”

Doughty also ordered that the Biden administration must produce records from HHS’ deputy assistant secretary for public engagement, the head of HHS’ digital engagement team, the deputy director of the Office of Communications in HRSA, and HHS’ deputy digital director.

“DOJ identified 45 federal officials who have interacted with social media companies on misinformation,” Schmitt wrote on his official government Twitter account. “Beyond DOJ, Meta identified 32 additional federal officials including White House Officials who communicated with them, and YouTube identified 11 federal officials including White House Officials who communicated with them, many of whom were not disclosed by DOJ.”

Schmitt called what the Biden administration was doing “a vast censorship enterprise,” adding, “the American people deserve to see the truth.”


----------



## GURPS

New Poll on Student Debt Bailout and How Biden Tactic Is Backfiring Big Time​

Biden’s other tactic — buying votes from the base with student debt forgiveness — may be backfiring on him as well. In addition to the fact that it’s likely going to be found illegal at some point, only about 13 percent of Americans have student loan debt. This giveaway leaves out all the people who didn’t go to college or who have already paid off their debt, which is most Americans. All of us know that Biden is attempting to juice the vote by giving his base a benefit that we aren’t all getting but that we’re going to end up paying for. They don’t even have a real number on what that would cost yet — one count was a trillion dollars at a time when we are already suffering from 40-year high inflation.

While Democrats cite polls claiming student debt forgiveness is popular, a new Cato/YouGov poll shows that the majority oppose it once they understand some of the results of such a move, like higher inflation and rising tuition prices.


----------



## GURPS

CAUGHT. Camera’s Catch Joe Biden Pulling Out a Card and Copying It in the Condolence Book for Queen Elizabeth​


Joe Biden and his handler Dr. Jill traveled across town to sign the condolence book for Queen Elizabeth at the British Embassy in Washington DC.






Joe is so incapacitated that his handlers had to write down his message for him on a card before he signed the condolence book.

CSPAN did us all a favor by zooming in for a closeup of Biden copying his pre-written card into the book – You can’t make this up!


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Severely Cuts Back On Oil And Gas Leases​

As energy and gas prices continue to be an issue across the country, the Biden administration’s handling of oil and gas leases has come under more scrutiny.

The Biden administration has leased less land for oil and gas drilling on government land and offshore than any other presidential administration at this point, going back to the end of World War II, according to a recent analysis conducted by The Wall Street Journal. It doesn’t incorporate leased Alaska land since the 1990s.

The Interior Department leased around 126,000 acres for drilling until August 20, which was during Biden’s first 19 months as president. Richard Nixon was the last president to do fewer than 4.4 million acres at this point during his first term, and Harry Truman was the last president to green-light fewer acres than Biden — in the 1940s.

In the first 19 months of a president’s administration, Ronald Reagan leased the most in recent years — leasing out over 47 million federal acres. Barack Obama leased over 7 million, and Jimmy Carter did more than 11 million.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden's Latest Definition of "Ultra MAGA" Pushes Into Absurdity​



This is as stupid as it is obviously calculated. Biden and his handlers want to have it both ways. In some situations, they want to insist they are uniters just calling out a small segment of Trump supporters. In other situations, they want to literally paint anyone to the right of Larry Hogan as an “extremist.”

But what’s been clear from the beginning is that the latter is what the White House truly believes. “Ultra MAGA” and “MAGA Republicans” are defined as anyone who dares to question the regime. The authoritarianism is the point, and if Biden could get away with it, he’d be targeting his opponents in much more direct ways.


Heck, by the president’s new definition, Liz Cheney is now “ultra MAGA,” which would probably come as a surprise to everyone. After all, she favors tax cuts and supported Social Security reform. Yet, what makes Biden’s attack especially dumb is that it’s not even true. What Republicans are trying to touch Social Security and Medicare? Rick Scott? His plan went nowhere and gained no support. And last I checked, Biden is the president. He can simply veto anything that might get passed.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Once More Goes After 'MAGA Republicans' in Yet Another Ranting Speech​

"Look, folks, I believe America is at an inflection point — one of those moments that — where everything changes.  America has to choose: Are we going to move forward or backwards?  Are we going to build the future or obsess about the past?  To be a nation of unity and hope and optimism or a nation of division, violence, and hatred," he asked the audience.

The president next launched into his rehearsed lines about who he's _not _talking about. "Not every Republican is a MAGA Republican.  Not every Republican embraces the extreme ideology.  I know because I’ve worked with them — and the mainstream Republicans that are still a few of them left," he claimed, only to then go on quite the attack against his political opponents.

"But the extreme set of MAGA Republicans has chosen to go backwards, full of anger, violence, hate, and division.  And that’s what their game is," he went on to immediately say.


----------



## GURPS

Biden ends Trump-era rule that limited migrants on public assistance trying to get legal status​

"This action ensures fair and humane treatment of legal immigrants and their U.S. citizen family members," Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said Thursday in announcing that guidelines for the so-called public charge will revert to the previous ones.

"Consistent with America's bedrock values, we will not penalize individuals for choosing to access the health benefits and other supplemental government services available to them," he also said.

Under current regulations, the term "public charge" is defined as someone who is "primarily dependent" on government assistance, meaning the government supplies over half of their income, according to CNN.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Once More Goes After 'MAGA Republicans' in Yet Another Ranting Speech​
> 
> "Look, folks, I believe America is at an inflection point — one of those moments that — where everything changes.  America has to choose: Are we going to move forward or backwards?  Are we going to build the future or obsess about the past?  To be a nation of unity and hope and optimism or a nation of division, violence, and hatred," he asked the audience.
> 
> The president next launched into his rehearsed lines about who he's _not _talking about. "Not every Republican is a MAGA Republican.  Not every Republican embraces the extreme ideology.  I know because I’ve worked with them — and the mainstream Republicans that are still a few of them left," he claimed, only to then go on quite the attack against his political opponents.
> 
> "But the extreme set of MAGA Republicans has chosen to go backwards, full of anger, violence, hate, and division.  And that’s what their game is," he went on to immediately say.



What extreme ideology .?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden ends Trump-era rule that limited migrants on public assistance trying to get legal status​
> 
> "This action ensures fair and humane treatment of legal immigrants and their U.S. citizen family members," Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said Thursday in announcing that guidelines for the so-called public charge will revert to the previous ones.
> 
> "Consistent with America's bedrock values, we will not penalize individuals for choosing to access the health benefits and other supplemental government services available to them," he also said.
> 
> Under current regulations, the term "public charge" is defined as someone who is "primarily dependent" on government assistance, meaning the government supplies over half of their income, according to CNN.




More giveaways . Even to people that are not citizens . When will he EO that they can vote.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Gets Lost Again, Has No Idea Where to Go After Cancer Moonshot Speech (VIDEO)​

Joe Biden on Monday delivered remarks on the Cancer Moonshot initiative and his goal of ending cancer at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum in Boston, Massachusetts.

Dementia Joe is going to cure cancer.

“Today, I signed an executive order that directs the federal government to ensure biotechnologies invented in the United States of America are made in the United States of America,” said Biden.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'It is UnAmerican': Joe Biden condemns Republican governors for using human beings as 'props' - as he slams leaders of Texas and Florida for sending migrants to Kamala's residence and Martha's Vineyard​
*Joe Biden Thursday condemned Republican governors for sending migrants around the country as part of a 'political stunt'*
*'What they're doing is simply wrong. It's unAmerican. It's reckless,' he said. *
*White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said Donald Trump's administration left the immigration system 'fundamentally broken'*
*Texas Gov Greg Abbott has sent yet another bus of illegal migrants from his state to Washington, DC's Naval Observatory, just yards from Kamala Harris' residence*
*It comes after the vice president insisted that the southern border was 'secure' during a television interview on Sunday*
*But migrants arriving in DC, close to her home, said they thought it was open despite the comments - with one happily stating 'we came here illegally' *
Meanwhile Florida Governor Ron DeSantis sent migrants to Martha's Vineyard, the Northeastern playground of Democratic elites like Barack Obama
Jean-Pierre went after DeSantis sending primarily Venezuelan migrants there, calling it a 'cruel, inhumane way to treat people who are fleeing communism'


----------



## GURPS

Biden reacted to the news Thursday that Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis flew a group of migrants to Martha’s Vineyard and that Texas Gov. Greg Abbot sent a busload of migrants to Vice President Kamala Harris’s home in Washington, DC.

He defended his administration’s immigration system, blaming Republicans for getting in the way.

“We have a process in place to manage migrants at the border. We’re working to make sure its safe and orderly and humane,” he said.

Biden spoke quickly and angrily about the situation, although he appeared powerless to stop it.

“Republican officials should not interfere with that process by waging these political stunts,” he said.

The president called for Republicans to join him to pass amnesty for illegal immigrants, calling it “long overdue.”

“We need to modernize our laws so businesses can get workers they need and families don’t have to wait decades to be brought back together,” he complained.

*Biden also complained there is not a museum dedicated to Hispanic Americans.

“It’s long overdue to have a national museum of the American Latino. Long overdue,” he said. “I mean it.”*











						Joe Biden Rages Against Transporting Migrants to Democrat Elites: 'It's Un-American'
					

President Joe Biden on Thursday expressed his frustration with Republican governors sending migrants north from the Southern border.




					www.breitbart.com
				






 


Ok educate me, what have Hispanic Americans and why can the not be ' Americans ? done that deserves museum


----------



## GURPS

BIDEN’S PERSONAL GESTAPO​The FBI appears content with its role as the enforcement arm of the Democratic Party, somewhat like–although, so far, not as bad as–the role the Ku Klux Klan played years ago. The Mar-a-Lago raid was a low point, but the FBI has followed up with more intimidation tactics. Subpoenas reportedly have been served on dozens of Republicans, apparently fishing for some evidence of a connection to the almost entirely peaceful protest in Washington on January 6, 2021.

The day after Joe Biden’s notorious Nuremberg speech, three armed FBI agents visited the home of a New Jersey woman named Lisa Gallagher. Why? The FBI had an anonymous tip that Gallagher had something to do with the January 6 demonstration. She also had a pro-Trump sign on her lawn:



> A New Jersey woman who voiced her support for former President Trump on Facebook said Monday that three FBI agents showed up at her home last month claiming to have an anonymous tip connecting her to the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, despite her having no involvement.
> ***
> “I was terrified. I’ll be honest with you, when my daughter woke me up telling me there were three armed FBI officers at my door, I thought she was joking. I immediately tried to throw [on] clothes. I called my husband, I was crying, my knees were shaking. And even though I knew I had done nothing wrong, after seeing Joe Biden’s speech the night before, I thought, ‘Oh my God, this is political.’”



She was right, of course.



> “I have subsequently called the FBI office in Newark to document or know for sure that it really was FBI agents at my home. It was. They said it was an anonymous tip, but they won’t tell me anything else.”



Such is life in Joe Biden’s America. If I send the FBI an anonymous tip that someone was involved in the infinitely more destructive Black Lives Matter/Antifa riots, will they send three armed agents to his or her door?


----------



## GURPS

When Biden Attacks ‘MAGA Forces’ He’s Talking About All Republicans​


But that is not what Biden is saying. Even in his speech outside Independence Hall, he expanded his definition of “MAGA Republicans” to include every American who supports the right to life. “MAGA forces are determined to take this country backwards — backwards to an America where there is no right to choose,” Biden thundered. He said the same thing after the Supreme Court overturned _Roe v. Wade_, declaring in a tweet: “The ultra-MAGA agenda has always been about taking away women’s rights, in every single state.”

Sorry, but long before Donald Trump, the mainstream of the Republican Party has been pro-life. According to Gallup, 7 in 10 Republicans consider themselves pro-life. And since 1980, the Republican Party platform has always included a pro-life plank. In 1984, when Ronald Reagan sought reelection, the GOP platform declared that “the unborn child has a fundamental individual right to life which cannot be infringed” and called for “the appointment of judges at all levels of the judiciary who respect … the sanctity of innocent human life.” In 1988, when George H.W. Bush ran to succeed Reagan, he declared in his convention address: “Is it right to believe in the sanctity of life and protect the lives of innocent children? My opponent says no, but I say yes.” In 2000, when George W. Bush ran for president, he pledged to “lead our nation toward a culture that values life — the life of the elderly and the sick, the life of the young, and the life of the unborn.”

If Biden defines “MAGA forces” as anyone who believes in the sanctity of human life, then that means Reagan and both Bushes were all MAGA Republicans — as are 70 percent of Republican voters.

That’s not all. Biden also says that “MAGA forces” include Republicans who support pro-growth tax cuts. Last week, he tweeted, “We understand something that MAGA Republicans in Congress don’t. Wall Street didn’t build this country. Working people did.” In a Labor Day speech, he declared that MAGA Republicans “threaten … our economic security,” adding, “I’m so sick and tired of trickle-down economics.” Put aside for a moment that he is the one forcing working people to pay for the business school loans of people in households making under $250,000. Apparently now, in Biden’s telling, if you support supply-side economics, you’re a threat to “the very foundations of our republic.” By that definition, the entire Reagan Revolution was part of the MAGA movement.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden reacted to the news Thursday that Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis flew a group of migrants to Martha’s Vineyard and that Texas Gov. Greg Abbot sent a busload of migrants to Vice President Kamala Harris’s home in Washington, DC.
> 
> He defended his administration’s immigration system, blaming Republicans for getting in the way.
> 
> “We have a process in place to manage migrants at the border. We’re working to make sure its safe and orderly and humane,” he said.
> 
> Biden spoke quickly and angrily about the situation, although he appeared powerless to stop it.
> 
> “Republican officials should not interfere with that process by waging these political stunts,” he said.
> 
> The president called for Republicans to join him to pass amnesty for illegal immigrants, calling it “long overdue.”
> 
> “We need to modernize our laws so businesses can get workers they need and families don’t have to wait decades to be brought back together,” he complained.
> 
> *Biden also complained there is not a museum dedicated to Hispanic Americans.
> 
> “It’s long overdue to have a national museum of the American Latino. Long overdue,” he said. “I mean it.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Rages Against Transporting Migrants to Democrat Elites: 'It's Un-American'
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden on Thursday expressed his frustration with Republican governors sending migrants north from the Southern border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok educate me, what have Hispanic Americans and why can the not be ' Americans ? done that deserves museum




He said it and soon the media will start asking for one .


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> The president called for Republicans to join him to pass amnesty for illegal immigrants, calling it “long overdue.”


And there it is.  This is the first time (that I'm aware) he said it out loud.


----------



## Hijinx

If we pass amnesty for all of those who come across the border why don't we just annex Mexico and Venezuela and make them all Americans. Passing amnesty would be an open invitation for more and we would soon become Venezuela or Mexico.

For the life of me I cannot understand this open border policy. It seems insane.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> If we pass amnesty for all of those who come across the border why don't we just annex Mexico and Venezuela and make them all Americans. Passing amnesty would be an open invitation for more and we would soon become Venezuela or Mexico.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot understand this open border policy. It seems insane.




You know there's people who say its because of the Statue of Liberty and the poem about us taking it immigrants. They actually believe its a law that we have to.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> You know there's people who say its because of the Statue of Liberty and the poem about us taking it immigrants. They actually believe its a law that we have to.


I have an even better plan. Give california back to mexico and closeall borders.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Warns Putin Against Use of Nukes: 'Don't. Don't. Don't.'​




Pelley then asked how the United States would respond to such an action from Russia. Biden:



> You think I would tell you if I knew exactly what it would be? Of course, I’m not gonna tell you. It’ll be consequential. They’ll become more of a pariah in the world than they ever have been. And depending on the extent of what they do will determine what response would occur.




The interview comes as Ukraine has mounted a largely successful counter-offensive against the Russian invasion in recent days, with Ukraine actually taking back some key territory. Russia has been thoroughly embarrassed by the setback, and Putin’s critics have unmistakably turned up the volume against his military adventures. In addition, Putin recently met with Chinese leader Xi Jinping, and the Chinese autocrat appeared to soften his country’s support for Russia during the encounter. As I wrote on Thursday, “There’s been a clear power shift here as the Russian army has largely failed in its quest to annex Ukraine. Xi holds all the cards, and he knows it.”


----------



## GURPS

3 million illegals allowed into US by Biden this year 2022; yet 50 illegals sent to Martha's Vineyard now evicted, tossed out, billionaires soiled pants; sent now to Cape Cod military base by ferry​

This is an invasion of America, the United States is invading itself. Imagine that! The POTUS of USA, Biden, is invading his own country and getting away with it, invading us with rapists, murderers, drug pushers etc. Terrorists are in those illegals. Everyone knows this.

Do not count on Republicans to help here, they are a uniparty…if this is not stopped, America is done!

*‘Martha's Vineyard ships 50 illegal migrants to Cape Cod military base by ferry, as National Guard are called in over 'humanitarian emergency', after Gov. DeSantis' sent them to billionaire haven’*​
*The 50 migrants who were flown into the affluent island by Gov. Ron DeSantis are now being moved to a military base 32 miles away*
*It sparked a widespread cry of outrage from the liberal leaders of the small island in Massachusetts who branded the move 'inhumane' *
*Gov. Charlie Baker announced the decision to transfer the illegal immigrants less than 48 hours after they touched down*
*DeSantis accused critics of his move to fly migrants to Martha's Vineyard of 'virtue signaling', saying their concern for the welfare of the migrants was a 'fraud' *


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admits to Lie He Repeatedly Told During 2020 Campaign, Promptly Tells Another About Same Incident​

Moreover, being the _stubborn_ liar Biden is — refusing to admit his most blatant of lies by either claiming he never said what he, in fact, said, or attempting to justify what he _meant_ — it came as quite a shock on Friday when ol’ Joe stepped up to the plate and admitted he lied during the 2020 presidential campaign.

While the subject of the lie itself wasn’t earth-shattering, Biden simply _admitting_ he lied _was._

The president came clean during a visit to the White House by South African President Cyril Ramaphosa, as reported by The New York Post, admitting, “I wasn’t arrested” trying to visit Nelson Mandela, despite claiming at least three times in 2020 that he _was_ arrested.  

Biden told Ramaphosa he was instead “stopped” while trying to visit Mandela in prison — but was he? _That_ claim has _also_ faced withering fact-checks and contradiction, even from Biden supporters. And there you have it. Even when Biden _admits_ he lied, he replaces the _first lie_ with a _second lie_. Dude’s definitely a professional.



> One of the great moments of my career was when — the first time Nelson Mandela came to the United States. [1990] And we were in — I was a senator at the time, and we met in the Senate Foreign Relations executive committee room. We all stood there and said hello to him and the like and afterward, he asked if he could come by my office and he came by to say thank you because he heard I had been stopped trying to get to visit him, to see him in prison.



And, Joe? Then what happened?



> I said _once_ [wrong] — I said I got arrested. I wasn’t arrested, I got stopped, prevented from moving. But he was extremely gracious.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Delivers a Mess of a 60 Minutes Interview, Leaves His Handlers Scrambling​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

On _60 Minutes_, President Biden Admits His Student-Loan Order Is Illegal​




Why does Biden’s statement matter so much? I’ll tell you: It matters because the memo that the Biden administration released to justify his order rested _entirely_ upon there being an ongoing emergency, and because, as Biden has just confirmed, _there is no ongoing emergency_.

Back in August, Biden’s lawyers argued with half-straight faces that the 2003 HEROES Act — which, as _Bloomberg Law_ has noted, was passed not as a generalized enabling act but “to help borrowers serving in the military in the wake of the Sept. 11 attacks” — could be twisted to apply to _any_ national emergency, including pandemics such as Covid-19. This, of course, was nonsense. Among the specific problems with Biden’s argument was that the 2003 HEROES Act does not cover debt _cancelation _(i.e., transference to taxpayers); that its “direct economic hardship” language does not allow for mass relief; that the application of its “or national emergency” language clearly violates the major questions doctrine; and that the administration’s insistence that the act was designed to allow the executive branch “to act quickly should a situation arise that has not been considered” was flatly contradicted by the fact that the president waited until two-and-a-half years into the pandemic before acting, and then gave relief to the most privileged people in America. But, even if one were to ignore all that, one could still not get past the fact that the powers to which Biden laid claim can be applied only when there is an active emergency, and that the active emergency Biden is citing has now passed.

In May, the Biden administration (correctly) reported that it was obliged to end the use of Title 42 of the 1944 Public Health Services Act at the border because the Covid-19 emergency had passed. In a memo, the Department of Justice explained that, in 2020, “the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) invoked its authority under Title 42 due to the unprecedented public-health dangers caused by the COVID-19 pandemic,” but that, two years later, “the CDC has now determined, in its expert opinion, that continued reliance on this authority is no longer warranted in light of the current public-health circumstances. That decision was a lawful exercise of CDC’s authority.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden Starts Handing Out Grants to Rid Us of Racist Highways​

Joe Biden has now officially taken his overcompensation for being an old white guy to the next level by handing out the first federal grants to dismantle our nation’s racist highways.

That is not a typo.

Rather than devoting federal resources to improving our national infrastructure, Biden is wasting millions to address the problem of “racist roads.” What makes a road racist? I’m just the messenger here, but according to MSNBC, so-called “racist roads” being targeted by Biden were *“designed to facilitate white flight and deprive black communities of housing and commercial opportunities.”*

Fellow white dude Pete Buttigieg, who occasionally makes appearances pretending to be the Transportation Secretary, confirmed that $104.6 million in federal funds from last year’s bipartisan infrastructure bill will be used to dismantle Interstate 375 in Detroit.

And the world will once again be a better place._ Hallelujah, can I get an amen?_

*“This stretch of I-375 cuts like a gash through the neighborhood, one of many examples I have seen in communities across the country where a piece of infrastructure has become a barrier,” Buttigieg told the Associated Press. “With these funds, we’re now partnering with the state and the community to transform it into a road that will connect rather than divide.”*


----------



## GURPS

Biden Says ‘Pandemic Is Over’ and Inflation Will Be Controlled ​

President Biden declared the coronavirus pandemic “over” in an interview that aired Sunday, pointing to the return of large events and the lack of masking and other public health measures in place nationwide. "We still have a problem with Covid. We're still doing a lotta work on it. But the pandemic is over. If you notice, no one's wearing masks. Everybody seems to be in pretty good shape. And so I think it's changing," he said. The United States is still recording an average of more than 400 deaths per day from COVID-19.


----------



## GURPS

In criticizing what he claims is "a nationwide abortion ban," Biden fails to point out the truth about what the bill entails, most likely because of how popular it is and how extreme Democrats look by opposing it. 

The bill applies to a small but significant amount of abortions, which are performed on pain-capable unborn children. The gruesome method used to perform the abortion can also be more dangerous for women than abortions performed earlier in pregnancy. The bill also contains exceptions, and the idea behind it is something the American people support, according to polls.

The president also turned to a tiring and oft-repeated talking point from his party that is designed to lead to hysteria and promote fear-mongering by claiming that congressional Republicans are opposed to contraception  and same-sex marriage. 

Such a talking point comes from a concurring solo opinion authored by Justice Clarence Thomas in the _Dobbs v. Jackson _case that overturned _Roe, _in which he brought up the idea of how, in his view, the Supreme Court should revisit those rights. It's worth emphasizing that Justice Samuel Alito, in his opinion for the Court, and Justice Brett Kavanaugh, who also wrote a concurring opinion, made clear that the _Dobbs _case only applies to  abortion.

Democrats, including but not limited to the president, mislead on the Constitution as well. As Justice Alito went through great lengths to remind in his opinion, the right to an abortion is nowhere in the Constitution, and the right to decide the abortion issue lies with the people through their elected representatives. 










						President Joe Biden Joins Fellow Democrats in Misleading on 'Nationwide Abortion Ban'
					






					townhall.com


----------



## herb749

So I believe there is still a union members vote on the rail deal. I saw a Yahoo story on the labor secretary talking about how he avoided the strike. A 24% wage increase with a $5-6000. bonus plus retro pay that could add up to another 10K. Wow, now all the unions will threaten to walk out expecting the same deal all because they worked the pandemic.

I doubt my wife will see that kind of money ever.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> So I believe there is still a union members vote on the rail deal. I saw a Yahoo story on the labor secretary talking about how he avoided the strike. A 24% wage increase with a $5-6000. bonus plus retro pay that could add up to another 10K. Wow, now all the unions will threaten to walk out expecting the same deal all because they worked the pandemic.
> 
> I doubt my wife will see that kind of money ever.


But money is not the prime driver for the employees.  It's quality of life issues like being able to take a day off for a Dr's appointment or attending a kid's graduation without being penalized by the company new convoluted mess of a points system.  Pre-pandemic, the companies were cutting the number of workers to the bone for profits.  The pandemic reduced the numbers of workers to the point where it sounds more like indentured servitude.


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> But money is not the prime driver for the employees.  It's quality of life issues like being able to take a day off for a Dr's appointment or attending a kid's graduation without being penalized by the company new convoluted mess of a points system.  Pre-pandemic, the companies were cutting the number of workers to the bone for profits.  The pandemic reduced the numbers of workers to the point where it sounds more like indentured servitude.



I did see a couple of the smaller unions voted it down because it didn't address heath & time off issues. The story also said the union executive committee could still vote to appove over the rank & file.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> I did see a couple of the smaller unions voted it down because it didn't address heath & time off issues. *The story also said the union executive committee could still vote to appove over the rank & file.*


And that should be the death of those unions.  A group (Railroad Workers United) has be trying to get all the craft union members to join a single railroad workers union.  So far that's not gained any traction.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> .. without being penalized by the company new convoluted mess of a points system.  Pre-pandemic, the companies were cutting the number of workers to the bone for profits.  The pandemic reduced the numbers of workers to the point where it sounds more like indentured servitude.


Say...you got any more info on that "points system"?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Say...you got any more info on that "points system"?  Asking for a friend.


It's so convoluted, you'd probably understand it.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> It's so convoluted, you'd probably understand it.


Wanted to make sure I got the "indentured servitude" part right. Er..I mean..my friend wants to get it right...


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Wanted to make sure I got the "indentured servitude" part right. Er..I mean..my friend wants to get it right...


Is "indentured" with or without teeth?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Is "indentured" with or without teeth?


 Still figgering this stuff out.


----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> Is "indentured" with or without teeth?


He don't call SGI "Gummy Bear" for nuffin


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Dumbass says Dying WITH The Virus, not FROM the virus .... STFU


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

If I were in Taiwan I would take that statement for what it is  worth.
And coming from Biden it is worth nothing.-----and the Chinese know it.


----------



## GURPS

Biden's Humiliating Actions in London for the Queen's Funeral
					

Not exactly the best look for the alleged leader of the free world...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Lawmakers want answers on why the federal government allegedly handed over to China expensive, advanced battery technology that cost taxpayers millions of dollars to develop.

Sens. Joni Ernst, Iowa Republican, and John Barrasso, Wyoming Republican, said Monday that they want the Department of Energy to investigate the alleged illicit transfer of $15 million worth of the technology to China.

“We are concerned that this is an overt dereliction of duty by DOE, and that this case may be emblematic of a department that routinely and flippantly permits government-funded technology to be transferred to China,” the senators wrote to Energy Department Inspector General Teri Donaldson.

The senators said an NPR report about the government transferring vanadium redox battery technology prompted their request for an investigation.

Scientists at Pacific Northwest National Laboratory took six years and $15 million in taxpayer funding to develop the batteries that appeared capable of charging and recharging for 30 years and did not degrade like car or cellphone batteries, according to NPR.











						Lawmakers want investigation of Energy Department transferring expensive tech to China
					

Lawmakers want answers on why the federal government allegedly handed over to China expensive, advanced battery technology that cost taxpayers millions of dollars to develop.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## GURPS

NTSB wants all new vehicles to check drivers for alcohol use​

The NTSB, she said, has been pushing NHTSA to explore alcohol monitoring technology since 2012. “The faster the technology is implemented the more lives that will be saved,” she said.

The recommendation also calls for systems to monitor a driver’s behavior, making sure they’re alert. She said many cars now have cameras pointed at the driver, which have the potential to limit impaired driving.

But Homendy says she also understands that perfecting the alcohol tests will take time. “We also know that it’s going to take time for NHTSA to evaluate what technologies are available and how to develop a standard.”

A message was left Tuesday seeking comment from NHTSA.

The agency and a group of 16 automakers have been jointly funding research on alcohol monitoring since 2008, forming a group called Driver Alcohol Detection System for Safety.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

The Fed is raising interest rates again and Biden & the democrats want to keep spending money or give away money. Too much money spent got high inflation, so they spend more. What the F are we doing .?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





I read mentioned Adderall was being used on him. Might explain why he is coherent while doing some speaking, then other times wanders around.


----------



## Kyle

herb749 said:


> I read mentioned Adderall was being used on him. Might explain why he is coherent while doing some speaking, then other times wanders around.


----------



## GURPS

Biden-Backed DISCLOSE Act Would Dox Donors to Groups That Run Political Ads​


"Right now, advocacy groups can run ads on issues attacking or supporting a candidate right until Election Day without exposing who's paying for that ad," Biden said on Tuesday. Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D–N.Y.) called the DISCLOSE Act "critical to fighting the cancer of dark money in our elections."

But many see the measure as a way to interfere in free speech and intimidate people who would otherwise donate to advocacy groups.

The U.S. Chamber of Commerce called it "blatantly political and ultimately unconstitutional legislation."

"The DISCLOSE Act's fundamental purpose is to enable cancel culture and the intimidation of Americans exercising their right to free speech through political giving and campaign contributions," writes Scott Parkinson of the Club for Growth.

I think Parkinson is right. When it comes to ads or other public campaigns concerning political issues, those on the opposite side are free to counter their content and ideas in the public square without knowing who donated to the groups behind the ads. But if the donors are known, it allows people to pressure them not to donate. It also allows for smear campaigns against political positions based who supports them, instead of the content of their messages or proposals. It seems designed to detract from actually informing voters, allowing for the battle over bills and issues to be played out instead in a guilt-by-association manner.

The DISCLOSE Act (S.443) is sponsored by Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D–R.I.) and includes all sorts of provisions related to campaign communications and election-related spending. The most controversial part says that "any covered organization that makes campaign-related disbursements aggregating more than $10,000 in an election reporting cycle"—that is, a two-year period—must report to the Federal Election Commission the names and addresses of people who donated to the organization during that period, if the donors gave more than $10,000 within those two years. (If the group has a separate bank account for election-related spending, it need only disclose donors who gave to that fund.) Covered organizations include for-profit corporations, nonprofit groups, labor groups, political committees, and other political organizations.

A "campaign-related disbursement" might sound like it means a direct donation to a political campaign, but no. It includes any "independent expenditure which expressly advocates the election or defeat of a clearly identified candidate for election for Federal office, or is the functional equivalent of express advocacy because, when taken as a whole, it can be interpreted by a reasonable person only as advocating the election or defeat of a candidate for election for Federal office."


----------



## GURPS

White House corrects inaccurate Biden boast about gas prices​

WashingtonCNN — 
During a campaign-style Friday speech at a Democratic National Committee event in Washington, President Joe Biden boasted about the three-month decline in gas prices and about the unemployment rate.

But he used inaccurate figures on both subjects.

Gas prices​Biden said: “Gas prices – I know I got criticized for going into the stockpile. But guess what? Gas prices are down, $1.30 a gallon. And in 41 states plus the District of Columbia, the average gasoline price is less than $2.99.”

*Facts First*: _Biden’s claim about average gasoline prices was false, as the White House acknowledged by __correcting the official transcript__ after CNN inquired about the claim on Friday afternoon. In fact, zero states have an average price under $2.99 per gallon, figures from __GasBuddy__ and the __American Automobile Association__ show. As the correction notes, Biden got a key digit wrong: 41 states and the District of Columbia have an average price under $3.99, not $2.99._

Biden has correctly used the $3.99 figure in previous remarks, and it’s good when a White House is willing to correct inaccuracies. But the price of gas is one of the most important numbers in politics. Even if the President made an inadvertent error this time, his incorrect remark was televised live on CNN and MSNBC.

The national average price for regular gasoline is $3.689, according to AAA.


----------



## GURPS

Biden attacks GOP leader Kevin McCarthy's 'thin' Commitment to America and mocks him for saying 'with a straight face' he 'will restore faith' in elections in another speech attacking MAGA Republicans​
*President Joe Biden attacked Kevin McCarthy's 'thin' Commitment to America plan the House GOP leader rolled out in Pennsylvania Friday *
*Biden, speaking at the National Education Association, also mocked McCarthy for saying 'with a straight face' that he 'will restore faith' in American elections*
*At the DNC event, Biden said Republicans 'cheered and embraced' the Supreme Court taking away the constitutional right to choose for women *
*Biden also hinted that the MAGA brand, aligned with former President Donald Trump, wasn't potent in general elections*
*'Once they get out of the primary they're trying like hell to get out from under that,' Biden said *


----------



## GURPS

Biden Claims the Catholic Church Wouldn't Agree With a 15-Week Abortion Ban​

“From the first moment of his existence, a human being must be recognized as having the rights of a person – among which is the inviolable right of every innocent being to life, “ the official catechism of the Roman Catholic Church says. 

"I happen to be a practicing Roman Catholic, my church doesn’t even make that argument now… think about what these guys are talking about,” Biden said, referring to Graham and other Republicans who support the bill. “No exceptions — rape, incest — no exceptions, regardless of age.”

However it seems Biden didn’t actually read the contents of the bill because it _does _include exceptions for rape and incest. 

Meanwhile Biden was very confident that he will make it to the end of his presidential term despite many Democrats worried about downward spiraling health. 




Lunchbox Joe is delusional


----------



## GURPS

Catholic Bishop Blasts Biden For Comments On Abortion​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

If this was Trump, he would have been removed long ago under the 25th.  I don't get why they still defend him.  He is simply not capable of making world decisions.  The whole thing is a farce.


----------



## Hijinx

Well all of his fans laughed, so it must be ok.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## spr1975wshs

I have both disliked and mistrusted Lunch Bucket Joe since he came to public notice decades ago.


----------



## GURPS

White House Midterm Plan: Deny Reality​
Biden, known for tall tales and wandering aimlessly, apparently has his press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre focused on dodging any difficult question. Instead, she simply spews nonsense.

On Friday, Jean-Pierre stated that Biden is working to bring down inflation “without sacrificing all of the historic gains that we made this past year and life-changing economic gains this country has made over the last 19 months.”

Pardon? “Life-changing” isn’t always a good thing. Under Biden, life has changed for the worse.

Jean-Pierre’s comments came just hours after the Heritage Foundation released a study showing that the average American has lost the equivalent of $4,200 in annual income since Biden took office.

“This financial catastrophe for American families is the direct result of a president and Congress addicted to spending our money, combined with a Federal Reserve compliantly enabling this addiction by printing more dollars,” E.J. Antoni, research fellow in regional economics with The Heritage Foundation’s Center for Data Analysis, said in a statement.

Antoni noted that the country is in a “vicious spiral” caused by Biden, his cabal in Congress, and the Fed.


----------



## GURPS

Biden May Try To Fire World Bank President For Not Pushing Climate Policy Enough, Possible Replacement Chimes In: Report​

White House officials have considered trying to get World Bank President David Malpass fired for not pursuing climate change policies with sufficient zeal, according to a Friday report from Axios.

Malpass, who formerly served as under secretary of the Treasury for international affairs under former President Donald Trump, was asked on Tuesday whether he affirms that the “manmade burning of fossil fuels is rapidly and dangerously warming the planet.” Malpass reportedly said: “I don’t even know. I’m not a scientist.”

People familiar with the matter told Axios that the Biden administration has long viewed Malpass with suspicion and confirmed that officials have considered replacing him — although the process for triggering a leadership change at the international financial institution would likely be complicated.

The United States is the largest shareholder in the World Bank, which provides loans and grants to the governments of developing nations for capital projects, and the president typically nominates the organization’s leader. Malpass, who was nominated by Trump in 2019, is slated to complete his five-year term in 2024.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Fiddles While Rome Burns​

*On Saturday, Joe Biden departed for yet another vacation to their Delaware beach house. That marks 242 days spent on rest and pleasure since the president took office less than two years ago.*

The evening before his departure, the White House hosted a massive party to mark the passage of $6 billion in taxpayer money on AIDS and HIV research and prevention. All the stops were pulled out, with a large glass and metal awning being erected, lined with state-of-the-art sound equipment so Elton John could perform live. The crowd cheered and the champagne flowed as the smart set partook in the spoils of the beltway.


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> Joe Biden Fiddles While Rome Burns​
> 
> *On Saturday, Joe Biden departed for yet another vacation to their Delaware beach house. That marks 242 days spent on rest and pleasure since the president took office less than two years ago.*
> 
> The evening before his departure, the White House hosted a massive party to mark the passage of $6 billion in taxpayer money on AIDS and HIV research and prevention. All the stops were pulled out, with a large glass and metal awning being erected, lined with state-of-the-art sound equipment so Elton John could perform live. The crowd cheered and the champagne flowed as the smart set partook in the spoils of the beltway.


It’s entirely possible to perform the duties of the president from just about anywhere in the world. If you can give DT a pass on being the president from a golf course, you have to give Joe a pass on being president from the beach.


----------



## Hijinx

Whoever is running this country can do so with Joe at the beach just as easily as when he is at the White House. Joe Biden just holds the title , he is no more President than i am.

IMO as long a Barry and Mike are in Georgetown things will get done.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Repeats False Claim About AR-15 Bullet Velocity In Call For Ban​




Although some mass shooters, including the Uvalde and Buffalo killers from earlier this year, have used AR-15-style rifles, most murders are committed with handguns. Advocates of more restrictive gun control laws describe AR-15s and AK-47s as “assault rifles,” although there is no technical definition for the term.

Biden has often repeated the claim that AR-15s shoot bullets at higher velocities than other guns. Earlier this month, The Washington Post reported that Biden had “bungled the statistic” after he made the same claim in late August.

“Biden was clearly wrong in his statement this week,” the Post wrote.

Biden has made other false claims about guns and the Second Amendment. In May of this year, he claimed that when the Second Amendment was enacted, it did not allow people to possess certain weapons.

“And I might add: The Second Amendment, from the day it was passed, limited the type of people who could own a gun and what type of weapon you could own,” he said. “You couldn’t buy a cannon.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'#BidenHateSpeech'​






Fox News Digital spoke with Brandt's neighbors who wished to remain anonymous as they shared sordid details of his past:



> One neighbor said that Brandt has been "nuts his whole life" and "should have been in a [mental health] institute."
> The neighbor also said Brandt's bail was "extremely low" for what he allegedly did, adding that it should have been higher, and saying that the 41-year-old "had too much to drink" the night of the incident. When Brandt is drunk, the neighbor alleged, he goes on "rampages."
> Four of Brandt's neighbors agreed that his mental health contributed to the incident, and said they don't believe the incident was motivated by politics.
> ...
> Speaking about the incident, [another] neighbor alleged that Brandt's accusation of Ellingson being part of a "Republican extremist group" was an excuse, and not the reason he allegedly hit the teenager.
> ...
> According to documents obtained by Fox News Digital, Brandt has had prior arrests.
> He was arrested for unlawful possession of alcohol and fleeing a peace officer on foot in October 2006, and was also arrested for a DUI with actual physical control in February 2002, according to records.
> He pleaded guilty to unlawful possession of alcohol and the DUI charge. Court records show a judgment was entered for the charge of fleeing a peace officer, but doesn’t specify if he was found guilty or if the charge was dismissed.




Somehow, as of Saturday evening, The New York Times has still not covered the incident. Making this all the more egregious is that as highlighted on Twitter by user Comfortably Smug, the outlet has covered over 20 stories of "political violence" for the month of September.


----------



## GURPS

The Democrats actually claimed spending billions of dollars after inflation already passed 8% would help bring costs down.

Dummy Joe Biden couldn’t even define inflation on Monday.

“Because what’s inflation? Inflation is at the end of the month do you have less money from your paycheck or more money from your paycheck,” Biden said.












						Joe Biden: "Inflation is... Do You Have Less Money From Your Paycheck" (VIDEO)
					

We’re doomed. Joe Biden on Monday delivered remarks at a meeting with the White House Competition Council in the State Dining Room. Biden’s meeting focused on new actions his administration will be taking to save families money and lower costs (try not to laugh). Joe Biden made many false claims...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

While speaking briefly with reporters yesterday at a meeting of the White House Competition Council, Biden made clear that he was directing his staff to finally focus on inflation … almost 18 months after Biden’s American Rescue Plan touched it off, and about three weeks after doing an embarrassing touchdown dance on inflation. Wages, Biden has suddenly realized, aren’t keeping up with escalating prices (via The Last Refuge):



> I’m directing members of the council to sharpen their focus — sharpen their focus in lowering the costs for families. Because what’s inflation? Inflation is, at the end of the month, do you have less money from your paycheck or more money in your flaysheck [paycheck]?
> I mean, the way that people — is how it’s calculated by the vast majority of American people. And so we got to lower costs for families.
> And this isn’t some — just some abstract goal, because the problem isn’t just theoretical. Like many of you, I grew up in a family where when the price of gasoline went up, it was a conversation at the breakfast table. It was a conversation that they — for real.



_Ahem_. During the entire time that Biden “grew up” (1950s to mid-1960s), the US had a remarkable period of price stability in gasoline. Why? Because we had lots of supply to serve the demand levels of that period, thanks to a massive refining capacity compared to demand, and even crude oil imports were dirt cheap until about the time Biden went to Washington DC. (The two are not related, nor am I arguing they are.) We didn’t see significant price shocks at the gas pumps until the oil embargo in 1973, brought on in part over foreign-policy disputes, and even then were largely unnecessary had we committed to extracting our own oil on a wider basis. It took us nearly a decade to finally demolish the regulatory and tax obstacles to do that, which alleviated our reliance on foreign producers and their strategic advantage over the US.











						Biden: Forget that "mission accomplished" party -- and remember that gas station owners are the real inflation villains
					

No kidding. Joe Biden didn’t exactly admit that his claims to have beaten inflation were worthy of Four Malarkeys or perhaps Four Bags (TEMS viewers will get that joke), but it’s as close...




					hotair.com


----------



## GURPS

WHAT WILL BE IN THE BIDEN ADMINISTRATION RULE?​The Labor Department has not revealed any details of the proposal, but is widely expected to restrict independent contracting.

The department could model its rule on legal guidance adopted during the Obama administration that said workers are employees when they are economically dependent on a company. Or it could go further and adopt a three-pronged standard known as the "ABC test" that is used in several states including California and Massachusetts. Under that standard, workers are employees unless they own independent businesses, are free from a company's control, and perform work that is outside of a company's usual course of business.


WHEN IS THE NEW RULE LIKELY TO COME?​The Labor Department in July sent a draft of its proposal to the White House for review, one of the final steps before it is released to the public. The agency must then collect and review public comments, so a final rule likely will not take effect until well into next year.

WHICH INDUSTRIES WILL BE AFFECTED MOST?​Any change in policy is expected to have a negative impact on an array of industries including retail and manufacturing, but the effect on the explosive growth of the "gig economy," which heavily relies on independent contractors, has received the most attention. Last year, U.S. Labor Secretary Marty Walsh told reuters that many gig workers should be classified as employees.

Limiting independent contracting would also have an outsized impact on trucking companies that rely on contractors who own their trucks to meet fluctuations in demand and avoid the costs of maintaining fleets of trucks. Trucking firms raising prices or limiting services could, in turn, place further strain on supply chains that have already been hobbled by the COVID-19 pandemic.

Some industries could be spared from the new standard if the Department of Labor includes exemptions to the rule. California and other states exempt many professional occupations, including doctors, lawyers, real estate agents and financial service providers, from strict classification standards.











						Explainer: How the Biden administration could restrict independent contracting
					

The U.S. Department of Labor is expected to unveil a proposed rule in coming weeks that would make it harder for companies to treat workers as independent contractors, potentially upending the gig economy and other industries that rely heavily on contract labor.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GURPS

To make matters worse, White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre defended the statement as if it were a normal thing to say. Jean-Pierre remarked, “she was on his mind, she was top of mind,” and added that she didn’t “find his comments confusing.”

The only way the gaffe isn’t confusing is if Biden has a hidden medical diagnosis relating to his cognitive abilities. That would explain quite a lot about Biden’s actions.

Next, Biden’s wife Jill must have been reading The Daily Wire because she helped Biden make it off the stairs after giving a speech on Wednesday. Last week, this author pondered in a column, “Why Does Biden Constantly Wander Around Aimlessly After Speeches?”

“It would be one thing if this were a one-off occurrence, but the Mr. Magoo-esque podium exit has become a hallmark of the 46th president’s time in office,” the column stated.

This author also asked, “If Joe Biden Were Your Dad, Would You Let Him Live On His Own?” while putting forth the notion that the first lady and Biden’s family were committing elder abuse.

Well, on Wednesday, Jill was seen directing Biden away from the podium in the Rose Garden. “You go down … here,” Jill can be heard saying while guiding her husband.














						One Of Biden’s Most Demented Days Ever | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden says White House has secured $8 BILLION in public and private sector funding to help end hunger in the U.S. by 2030​
*President Joe Biden's administration secured $8 billion in commitments from public and private entities to end hunger in the U.S. by 2030 *
*The commitments were announced Wednesday ahead of the White House Conference on Hunger, Nutrition, and Health *
*Participants included Hy-Vee, Meijerk Publix, Google, Warner Bros. Discovery, Doordash and Chobani *
*'That's why we're here today, to harness our greatest resource: Our fellow Americans,' Biden said. 'Everyone, everyone has an important role to play'*
*At the same event, Biden asked 'where's Jackie?' an apparent reference to the late Republican Rep. Jackie Walorski, who died in a car accident in August *






You don't end hunger by giving people something, you just make them dependent


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Karine Jean-Pierre called out for 'embarrassing' answers after Biden's gaffe about late congresswoman

Biden looks in crowd for GOP Rep. Jackie Walorski, who died in car crash last month


 









						Karine Jean-Pierre called out for 'embarrassing' answers after Biden's gaffe about late congresswoman
					

Matt Gorman slams the White House for defending President Biden's embarrassing and offensive gaffe where he was looking for the late congresswoman Jackie Walorski.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Trashes Italy's Giorgia Meloni in Massive Self-Awareness Fail​



If you guess that he ranted about threats to “democracy,” which is basically the one-note Democrats continue to desperately play over and over this election cycle, pick up your winnings at the window. But it was who Biden cited as an example that raised eyebrows. Apparently, he attacked Giorgia Meloni’s rise, insinuating that what “happened in Italy” illustrated the destruction of “democracy” around the globe.







For those keeping score at home, we are now at the point where Democrats will quite literally claim that a democratic election, voted on by the people, is actually a threat to democracy if the “wrong” people win. In this case, Meloni’s right-wing coalition won an overwhelming victory after Italy’s left ran the country into the ground.

*The lack of self-awareness here is so thick you can cut it with a knife. It is self-evident that you can’t claim that “democracy” is in danger if you yourself don’t respect the results of democratic elections. Is Biden suggesting that Italy’s election was rigged? Or is he really saying that any outcome that goes against the globalist left is illegitimate on its face?

Whatever the reason, what Biden is promoting is not “democracy.” It’s authoritarianism wrapped in meaningless fluff disguised as respect for freedom. Real democracy can’t exist if voters aren’t able to choose the representatives without condemnation and hyperbolic proclamations from their supposed betters, of which Biden is decidedly not. The World Economic Forum and the like doesn’t get to decide who governs the people. The people do.*


----------



## GURPS

Biden Gets Confused About His FEMA Administrator, Wanders off Again
					

It's getting worse...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Here comes Joe Biden to the rescue.

“I want to add one more warning … to the oil and gas industry executives. Do not — let me repeat, do not — use this as an excuse to raise gasoline prices or gouge the American people,” Biden said in a speech as the eyewall of the storm moved onshore in Florida on Wednesday morning.

Okay, jawboning is part of a president’s job. But what he said next was positively mystifying.

*“My experts informed me the production of only about 190,000 barrels a day have been impacted by the storm thus far,” Biden said. “That’s less than 2% of the United States’ daily production impacted for a very short period of time.”*

Biden calls this a “small temporary storm impact on oil production.” This is true. But the impact on supply is massive. It does very little good for oil to be sitting in tank farms or tanker trucks if they can’t reach their customers to deliver the fuel.

Phil Flynn, a Fox Business contributor and senior market analyst at The Price Futures Group, told FOX News Digital that Biden’s move is “mind-boggling” but not unexpected.










						Biden Tries to Command the Tides. Now, as Then, His Subjects Laugh at Him
					

What's the quickest way to create a fuel shortage? Tell gas companies they can't raise prices on their products.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Has DRAINED Strategic Petroleum Reserve Right When Florida Needs It​



Speaking to Fox Business Network’s Kennedy, one Republican Congressman is calling out Joe Biden and his reckless use of the Strategic Reserves to lower gas prices after his climate policies gouged them in the first place. He stated we find ourselves when the exact need for the reserve supplies is limited because many resources have already been drained.

Breitbart covered the exchange:

_Host Jackie DeAngelis asked, [relevant remarks begin around 1:35] “Obviously, supplies are going to be needed in Florida. This is the kind of thing that we keep the SPR for, emergencies within the country that are as a result of a natural disaster. If the situation worsens in Georgia, in the Carolinas, and all of a sudden, we find ourselves needing more supplies than anticipated when the administration and the President [have] allocated those supplies, essentially, to just bring the price of gas down as a result of high inflation, your thoughts on where we stand, as a country, going into this.”

Carter responded, “Well, that’s a great point. And that’s what the reserves are for, for emergency situations, not to bring down the price of gas so that you can bring down inflation, which is what the Biden administration has used it for. Now, we find ourselves in a situation where perhaps we are going to need it.”_


----------



## GURPS

Judge sends PLF, plaintiff back to the drawing board after last-minute changes in Academia bailout; Update: Progressives blindsided?​

A late ruling yesterday in federal court delivered a setback for Pacific Legal Foundation in its lawsuit against Biden’s Academia bailout. However, the circumstances that prompted it may have delivered even more fodder for six states suing the Biden administration.

Let’s start with the first domino to fall. The Biden administration suddenly reversed course on providing comprehensive and compulsory student-loan debt forgiveness yesterday after seeing the PLF complaint. The Department of Education changed the rules to undercut Frank Garrison’s standing in the first lawsuit, and to head off part of the complaint filed later in the week by the six states:



> In a remarkable reversal that will affect the fortunes of many student loan borrowers, the U.S. Department of Education has quietly changed its guidance around who qualifies for President Biden’s sweeping student debt relief plan.
> At the center of the change are borrowers who took out federal student loans many years ago, both Perkins loans and Federal Family Education Loans. FFEL loans, issued and managed by private banks but guaranteed by the federal government, were once the mainstay of the federal student loan program until the FFEL program ended in 2010.
> Today, according to federal data, more than 4 million borrowers still have commercially-held FFEL loans. Until Thursday, the department’s own website advised these borrowers that they could consolidate these loans into federal Direct Loans and thereby qualify for relief under Biden’s debt cancellation program.
> On Thursday, though, the department quietly changed that language. The guidance now says, “As of Sept. 29, 2022, borrowers with federal student loans not held by ED cannot obtain one-time debt relief by consolidating those loans into Direct Loans.” …
> Multiple legal experts tell NPR the reversal in policy was likely made out of concern that the private banks that manage old FFEL loans could potentially file lawsuits to stop the debt relief, arguing that Biden’s plan would cause them financial harm.






*Update*: These changes were so whimsical and arbitrary, Politico reports, that they blindsided progressives who demanded comprehensive debt forgiveness:



> Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), who was one of the main champions of student loan forgiveness, said she was unaware of the change when asked by a reporter Thursday afternoon. “I don’t know what you’re talking about, so I can’t comment on it.” Many progressives in the House, too, were not alerted to the change.
> Rep. Madeleine Dean (D-Pa.) said that she had just come from a White House roundtable about Pennsylvania, where the issue of student loan debt came up, but not the changes to the qualifications.
> Reps. Ayanna Pressley (D-Mass.), Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) and Mondaire Jones (D-N.Y.), along with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, had a press conference touting the rollout of the student loan forgiveness program as the news broke. Later, Congressional Progressive Caucus Chair Pramila Jayapal (D-Wash.) released a statement that subtly addressed the change in policy[.]


They’re now circling the wagons, but that just shows how legally fraught their demands were.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Ted Cruz Masterfully Mocks Biden's Warning About Non-Existent Gas Price 'Gouging' in Wake of Hurricane​

Biden being Biden, he once again wasted no time rushing to warn against gas price “gouging” in the aftermath of devastating Hurricane Ian. As far as I can tell, Biden had no evidence to support his silly warning. Then again, the old buck-passer never _has_ had evidence, most recently blaming “price gouging” as one of his many excuses for out-of-control gas prices. Other Biden “gas price hike bogeymen” were Russian dictator Vladimir Putin and, hysterically, the Republican Party.

And Cruz being Cruz, he handily blistered Biden and Democrats for blaming inflation, in particular, gas-price gouging, on everyone and everything but the disastrous Biden presidency. During Friday’s broadcast of Fox News Radio’s “Guy Benson Show,” Cruz took it to the rim against the lies and hypocrisy — in classic style. His relevant comments begin around the 6:10 mark.



> It is very much self-inflicted. And, unfortunately, we’re seeing, right now, shameless demagoguery. If you look at inflation, inflation writ large is always caused by one thing, and that is the government spending too much money, borrowing too much money, and printing too much money. And when you have what we’ve had the last year-and-a-half, which is trillions and trillions of dollars in a wild spending spree, the effect is what we’re seeing, inflation across the board.
> […]
> Now the amazing thing, Guy, Joe Biden campaigned, when he was campaigning for President, he campaigned promising to do exactly this, he said he would end oil and gas drilling both onshore and offshore on federal lands, that he would shut it down.
> He promised the radical environmentalists he would use executive orders and regulations to implement the Green New Deal and to hammer oil and gas production. And that is a promise that he is committed to. He has hammered oil and gas production, including, critically, putting enormous new burdens for producers to get either debt financing or equity financing.


----------



## GURPS

Biden phones hero Coast Guard diver to congratulate him for rescuing lives of Florida residents - just days before he will FIRE him for being unvaccinated as 20,000 members of military face axe​
*An heroic Coast Guard swimmer who saved the life of a disabled woman during Hurricane Ian was publicly thanked by President Joe Biden on Saturday*
*Despite the gratitude, Aviation Survival Technician Second Class Zach Loesch is due to be discharged within two months over his refusal to be vaccinated *
*He is one of the 2,632 members of the Coast Guard who have refused vaccination*
*In total, there are around 15,000 active servicemen and women who are facing discharge over their vaccine stance*
*Loesch, who has applied for a religious exemption, said that he didn't bring up the vaccine mandate when speaking to Biden*
*Most servicemembers who refuse the vaccine will be generally discharged meaning they can collect benefits and reenlist if they get the vaccine *


----------



## GURPS

Biden tapping tax dollars to boost Dem registration, turnout, warn House GOP, voting watchdog​





"Biden is revving up his reelection campaign with federal agencies," warns Phill Kline, the director of election watchdog organization The Amistad Project. 

The effort is funded with "Biden Bucks," said Kine, alluding to "Zuckerbucks," the approximately $400 million from Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg widely alleged to have been funneled through left-leaning nonprofits to turn out the Democratic vote in the 2020 presidential election.

The Center for Tech and Civic Life, which received the bulk of the $400 million in donations from Zuckerberg, has previously said that the funds were spent in an effort to make voting safer amid the pandemic, without any political preference.

While Biden Bucks are funding efforts similar to those funded privately in 2020 in the name of pandemic safety, the president is using taxpayer money under the pretext of democratic participation, according to Kline.

If the intent behind the executive order is to target a voter profile that benefits one political party at the expense of another, then it violates a range of laws, Kline explained. The administration, however, is "trying to disguise" its intent, he said. "The challenge," he acknowledged, "is proving intent."


----------



## GURPS

Biden Washes His Hands of Gas Prices Now That They're Going Back Up​






Of course, after months of taking credit for gas prices going down, Biden sure isn’t planning to take the blame for them going back up. Last week, he preemptively blamed Big Oil for gas prices going forward by claiming, without any evidence, that gas company executives might engage in price gouging because of Hurricane Ian.

*“I want to add one more warning … to the oil and gas industry executives. Do not — let me repeat, do not — use this as an excuse to raise gasoline prices or gouge the American people,” Biden said.*

Phil Flynn, a FOX Business contributor and senior market analyst at The Price Futures Group, told FOX News Digital that Biden is playing politics with gas prices.

“The president’s playing politics, and there is no doubt that when a storm comes in it can impact gasoline prices — but not necessarily because the oil companies are playing with the prices,” he said, pointing out that the demand for gas skyrockets just before a major storm because people plan to leave their homes.


*“Once again, here’s the Biden administration falsely accusing the U.S. energy companies of profiteering, which is in their playbook,” Flynn added. “It shows that they have either a total misunderstanding or a total disrespect for the industry.”*


----------



## herb749

Most times these storms hit around oil facilities or refineries that cause the price spike. This one didn't.


----------



## GURPS

‘Unfair, Unconstitutional, And Unwise’​


“In addition to being economically unwise and downright unfair, the Biden Administration’s Mass Debt Cancellation is yet another example in a long line of unlawful regulatory actions,” the complaint said. “No statute permits President Biden to unilaterally relieve millions of individuals from their obligation to pay loans they voluntarily assumed.”

The complaint highlighted opposition to the student debt relief from House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), who argued last year that any action on loan cancellation must come from “an act of Congress.” In the wake of Biden’s announcement of the cancellation policy, however, Pelosi appeared to pivot before declaring that the commander-in-chief’s “bold action is a strong step in Democrats’ fight to expand access to higher education.”

The attorneys general likewise pointed to the Supreme Court’s recent opinion in _West Virginia v. EPA_, which explained that federal agencies cannot assert “highly consequential power beyond what Congress could reasonably be understood to have granted.” A separate lawsuit from Attorney General Mark Brnovich (R-AZ) invoked the same ruling and argued that the “mass debt forgiveness program is fundamentally unfair, unconstitutional, and unwise.”

“The fact that the Biden Administration has chosen to usurp the role of Congress and the power of the purse is particularly harmful because nearly every prior bailout of an industry by Congress has also extracted sorely needed reforms from the affected industry,” the lawsuit said. “Here, the presence of half a trillion dollars of student debt cancellation is a clear admission that the higher education industry needs structural reforms, but contains no reforms whatsoever such as requiring colleges to reduce costs, or be more transparent about the low job prospects of certain courses of study.”


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> “Here, the presence of half a trillion dollars of student debt cancellation is a clear admission that the higher education industry *needs structural reforms, but contains no reforms whatsoever* such as requiring colleges to reduce costs, or be more transparent about the low job prospects of certain courses of study.”


Besides just printing paper money to cover their massive spending, there was always a thought in my head that there was something unsaid.  This is it.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Regime Paid $12 Million to Censor Political Opponents on ‘Enemies List,’ Interfere in Elections: Documents​

“THREAD: DHS coordinated with a group called the ‘Election Integrity Partnership'” to censor Biden’s opponents. I’m on the EIP’s list with @charliekirk11, @RepMTG, @DonaldJTrumpJr, @JackPosobiec & more. I was censored while I ran for Congress. Biden’s regime paid EIP groups 12M+!” Starbuck wrote in a Twitter thread.

“For all of us this was a gross violation of our rights and a blatantly illegal act by the US Government. In my specific case this was state sponsored election interference. In this thread I’ll explain who’s involved and what they did. They crossed lines that can’t be uncrossed. This is who makes up the EIP”:



Stanford Internet Observatory (SIO)
University of Washington’s Center for an Informed Public
Atlantic Council’s DFR Lab
Analytics firm Graphika
“Screenshots below show the grant $ each of them received from the Biden Admin.”


----------



## GURPS

The White House is reportedly weighing a controversial measure to lower gas prices ahead of midterm elections​

With an export ban in place, gas prices could then fall as the move would protect domestic supply. But oil industry trade groups have criticised the move, warning it could disrupt global energy markets in a Tuesday letter to Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm. 

"Banning or limiting the export of refined products would likely decrease inventory levels, reduce domestic refining capacity, put upward pressure on consumer fuel prices and alienate US allies during a time of war," the heads of the American Petroleum Institute and American Fuel & Petrochemical Manufacturers wrote.

Meanwhile, the Biden administration is also scrambling to persuade OPEC and its allies not to make deep cuts to their oil output targets at a meeting Wednesday. Reduced supply to the oil market would likely drive up prices, which could then feed into higher prices for US gas.


----------



## GURPS

Federal Court Rules DACA Unlawful but Preserves Policy for Current Recipients​

A three-judge panel of the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld a July 2021 decision from Texas federal judge Andrew Hanen, who said the Obama administration had no authority to impose DACA, according to a court filing obtained by _Axios_. The court blocked the Biden administration from enrolling new illegal immigrants, which would provide them with work permits and shield them from deportation, but said current beneficiaries could stay and that immigration officials could process DACA renewals.

“In our view, the defendants have not shown that there is a likelihood that they will succeed on the merits,” Chief Judge Priscilla Richman wrote Wednesday. “We also recognize that DACA has had profound significance to recipients and many others in the ten years since its adoption.”

Richman returned the case challenging the legality of the policy back to a lower court in Texas to examine a recent rule the Biden administration implemented in a maneuver to protect the program from litigation. The Biden administration, which appealed the 2021 ruling, codified DACA into regulatory law this August and revoked the 2012 memo drafted by former Department of Homeland Security secretary Janet Napolitano that formed the original program. Given Wednesday’s ruling, the Biden administration is expected to file a formal appeal that could eventually send the case to the Supreme Court to make a final judgment on DACA’s constitutionality.


----------



## GURPS

‘Bunch of malarkey’: Secret Service claims no record of visitors at Biden’s Delaware properties​

According to the Post, Secret Service deputy director Faron Paramore wrote to the news outlet that “the agency conducted an additional search of relevant program offices for potentially responsive records. This search also produced no responsive records. Accordingly, your appeal is denied.”





“The Post is evaluating legal options to acquire records of who visited the president during the nearly 200 days he was at his Wilmington and Rehoboth Beach homes,” the news outlet added.

Against the backdrop of alleged Biden family wheeling and dealing, U.S. Rep. James Comer (R-Ky.), the chair in waiting of the House Oversight Committee if the GOP wins back control of Congress, is not buying it.


“The claim that there are no visitor logs for President Biden’s Delaware residence is a bunch of malarkey. Americans deserve to know who President Biden is meeting with, especially since we know that he routinely met with [his son] Hunter’s business associates during his time as vice president.”

Added U.S. Rep. Guy Reschenthaler (R-Pa.), “This administration’s stonewalling and gaslighting must stop. Next year, House Republicans will conduct a fair and transparent investigation into the Biden family’s influence peddling and deliver the American people the answers they deserve.”


----------



## GURPS

Anti-Fossil Fuel Biden Admin in Midterm Elections Panic as OPEC Cuts Production​
“The White House is ‘having a spasm and panicking.'”

CNN reported the Biden administration is freaking out:



> Some of the draft talking points circulated by the White House to the Treasury Department on Monday that were obtained by CNN framed the prospect of a production cut as a “total disaster” and warned that it could be taken as a “hostile act.”
> “It’s important everyone is aware of just how high the stakes are,” said a US official of what was framed as a broad administration effort that is expected to continue in the lead up to the Wednesday OPEC+ meeting.
> The White House is “having a spasm and panicking,” another US official said, describing this latest administration effort as “taking the gloves off.” According to a White House official, the talking points were being drafted and exchanged by staffers and not approved by White House leadership or used with foreign partners.
> 
> In a statement to CNN, National Security Council spokesperson Adrienne Watson said, “We’ve been clear that energy supply should meet demand to support economic growth and lower prices for consumers around the world and we will continue to talk with our partners about that.”


One diplomat from one of the countries supposedly called the moves “desperate.”

Prices are spiking across the nation. California is setting new records. Midterms are in five weeks. People are ticked off.

Biden thinks he’ll make it all the better by digging more into our reserves.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Anti-Drilling Policies Have Cut Oil Supplies as Much as OPEC+ Decision​

_President Joe Biden’s anti-drilling policies have cut oil supplies as much as the decision Wednesday by OPEC+ to slash two million barrels of oil production, an analysis by the Committee to Unleash Prosperity shows._


According to the study, Biden’s war on American energy will cost the United States nearly $100 billion in output every year, which translates to between two and three million barrels of oil a day, the same amount of production OPEC+ cut Wednesday.

Yet Biden has insisted on waging a war against the fossil fuel sector to protect the more costly and less efficient green energy sector. Biden’s war on American energy includes driving up private and public financing costs of oil drilling, halting drilling on public lands, and canceling the Keystone pipeline.

If Biden had not tied up the fossil fuel energy sector with red tape, it would produce up to three million barrels of oil a day. Biden would also have no reason to drain the SPR to a 40 year low.


----------



## GURPS

Biden hates Republicans so much, he would rather give oil money to Venezuela and Saudi Arabia than Texas​

Just look at where we are. When Biden took office — not even two years ago — oil and gas were plentiful and cheap. The United States had recently become, thanks to fracking, a net energy exporter for the first time in 50 years.

Now Democrats and the media are trying to pretend that presidents have nothing to do with the price of oil and gas. But in fact, Biden shut down drilling, shut down pipelines and, with help from the “environmental and social governance” crowd in the financial industry, shut down capital to the fossil fuel industry.

Shockingly, prices skyrocketed for gasoline, diesel fuel, home heating oil and natural gas, with knock-on increases in costs for food, transportation, manufacturing, chemicals and electricity. Then sanctions on Russian oil sent prices even higher, with no spare US production to pick up the slack anymore.

At first Team Biden celebrated these price increases, noting they would encourage consumers to use less energy and buy new, more efficient vehicles and appliances.


----------



## GURPS

Our Economy Has Created… 668 Manufacturing Jobs​

Joe Biden on Thursday traveled to Poughkeepsie, New York to tour the IBM facility.

Biden delivered remarks on ‘creating jobs’ in the Hudson Valley.

The Biden Regime has not created any jobs.

Americans going back to work after Democrats forced businesses to close down during the Covid pandemic is not ‘job creation.’

Biden said since he came into office, the US economy created 668 manufacturing jobs.

“As I said, since I came to office, our economy has created…668 manufacturing jobs.” said Biden.

Biden is completely shot.

He can’t even read from his own teleprompter.


----------



## GURPS

Turns Out Biden's Empowering of OPEC Was a Really Bad Idea​

As a presidential candidate, Biden called Saudi Arabia a "pariah" state. Soon after the election, like all his predecessors, Biden traveled to the kingdom to kiss the ring. And still, he gets nothing. The oft-repeated claim that Biden is a savvy, highly respected foreign policy operator has been relentlessly debunked by reality.

Biden wagered that he could placate his left wing, curbing fossil fuel production while also holding prices in check by pressuring the Saudis and emptying the U.S. strategic reserve, now at a 40-year low. It was a bad bet.

Biden can't control prices, but he could have mitigated the problem consumers now face had he not disincentivized domestic fossil fuel production and refinery capacity. Remember that on Biden's first day at work, he revoked permits to build the Keystone XL, a 1,179-mile pipeline that was going to carry approximately 800,000 barrels of oil a day into the United States that was slated to be completed in a few months. Seems like the kind of infrastructure that might be quite helpful.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Goes to Pot​
Biden’s move seems timed to coincide with the midterm elections (though not with internet humor: He tweeted the news out at 3 p.m., when he could easily have waited another hour and 20 minutes.) Though some people have reservations about specific changes to marijuana laws, the decision will likely be popular. Most Republican lawmakers still don’t back loosening restrictions on cannabis, but Republican voters are happy for you to pass the dutchie to the right, or at least the center-right.

Not long ago, pot was politically dangerous, which is one reason that Bill Clinton insisted, risibly, that he had tried marijuana but not inhaled. When Clinton was president, only about a quarter of the population supported legalizing marijuana. Times have changed. Different pollsters get slightly different answers depending on how they ask the question: Gallup found 68 percent of Americans favoring legalization in 2021, while Pew Research found that nine in 10 support either recreational or least medical use. Most Americans live in a state with some form of legalization, and nearly half can consume recreational cannabis legally.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden issues thousands of pardons and it’s definitely not a desperate attempt to keep Dems’ midterm chances from going up in smoke​


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> Biden issues thousands of pardons and it’s definitely not a desperate attempt to keep Dems’ midterm chances from going up in smoke​



It's a good start, but:


pardon all pot-related offenses, not just simple possession.
expunge ALL associated convictions
end civil asset forfeiture 
decriminalize all drugs at the federal level
end qualified immunity for ALL jackboots
repeal the 1994 crime bill
abolish the DEA
free all humans in steel cages for these two acts
end the War on Drugs once and for all


----------



## OccamsRazor

YADG


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

GURPS said:


> Biden issues thousands of pardons and it’s definitely not a desperate attempt to keep Dems’ midterm chances from going up in smoke​



Gotta make room in prisons for all the MAGA patriots !


----------



## GURPS

☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Friday, October 7, 2022 ☙ NEW NARRATIVES 🦠
					

Why did HHS just buy $300M worth of a drug it publicly said was to treat radiation burns? It might really be about the jabs. And more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				







 It’s funny how sometimes I’ll see a headline and think a story is going to be about one thing, but after I dig into the details I often wind up finding an entirely different point of view. This story is a great example. I thought I found one new narrative but it might be something completely different.

My first thought was, we might have a fresh new narrative to play with.

TownHall published a story yesterday headlined, “*Why Did the Biden Admin Just Buy $290M Worth of Anti-Radiation Drugs for Nuclear Emergencies?*” HHS issued a press release about buying the drugs through its disaster preparedness agency, BARDA, on TWITTER:





Speculation ran wild. What did HHS know? How likely IS war, if they’re stockpiling drugs to treat radiation burns? How worried should we be? Are they trying to panic everybody?

To make sure we got the point, BARDA followed up with more tweets about nuclear preparedness:






Also yesterday, as if the government were a synchronized swim team, Biden also began yammering about the threat of nuclear war.

The New York Post ran a story yesterday headlined, “Putin’s ‘Not Joking’: Biden Says Nuclear ‘Armageddon’ Risk Highest Since ‘62 Crisis.” Biden was speaking at a swanky democrat senatorial fundraiser in New York and announced Russian President Vladimir Putin was “not joking when he talks about the use of tactical nuclear weapons or biological or chemical weapons.”

Not joking!

Biden told top democrats that Putin “isn’t joking.” I wonder how many of them thought Putin has been joking about nuclear war. Did YOU think Putin was joking? Not once in my entire life can I recall Putin telling a joke. He doesn’t really seem like the jokey type.

I’m getting tired of typing this sentence, but: what on EARTH is Joe Biden talking about? Was it just a bad choice of words, “Putin’s not joking?” Of COURSE he’s not joking, he’s as serious as vaccine-induced myocarditis. Nuclear war is the the least funny subject in the history of mankind. What a dumb thing to say.

Wait! Maybe Joe actually believed Putin’s been joking all this time, and he’s JUST NOW realized that Putin ISN’T joking? I think that could be it.

Joseph Robinette Biden might not be the leader we want, but he is the leader we have. The Bible says he’s the leader we deserve. But it’s not ALL bad. While he might be shoving us to the brink of global nuclear war, labeling Republicans a fascist threat, libeling unvaccinated people, arresting pro-life activists, and lying about his oil cancer, at least he’s not calling Hilary Clinton names in mean tweets.

PLEASE don’t lecture me in the comments that the nuclear risk isn’t really Joe’s fault, it’s really Putin’s fault. Look, I ALREADY feel like we’ve spent enough money on Ukraine’s war. How do you think I feel about sacrificing even more, by going through a nuclear war for them? No thanks. I’ll volunteer every one of my spare bedrooms and couches for Ukrainian refugees but I don’t want my kids to glow in the dark, if you don’t mind.

I’m sure that many Ukrainians are justifiably angry enough that they would love it if the U.S. and Russia traded nukes. But, if Joe’s right, then the only sane option is for the US to withdraw its military support for the Ukrainians RIGHT NOW. Stop this madness.

But I don’t think that’s the point of this new narrative. I think this clumsy new nuclear war narrative is supposed to convince followers that Russia is a direct threat against the United States. Why? I wondered, are they planning to declare war with somebody? The new nuclear narrative does make it feel like they’re preparing for another big military escalation. Or something.

Then I thought about how Putin doesn’t seem to be taking the bait.


----------



## Hijinx

One Post three different topics. Typical Gurps.

One : Biden cut our oil production on his first day in office and it hurt the United States ,but coincidentally everyone started having trouble with it. Of course Biden used the environment as his excuse, but how does it help the environment to cut our oil production and by dirty oil from Venezuela, from Russia and OPEC. The big environment lie, he cut the production to force people into sht electric cars so he and his buds and china  could get rich. I am surprised the whole world doesn't see that Biden put the screws to the whole planet and demand the c-sucker be impeached .

Second : Marijuana. Pissed about the Marijuana Growing in the 7th District, but that isn't relevant to this post. The big push for marijuana Growing and legalization started in Denver. Read for yourself. Denver is now filled with all types of dope including marijuana as they sell it for medical purposes in candy , in cookies, and of course they still say it isn't a gateway drug.  Just coincidence I guess that other drugs are now  filing the streets of Denver.

Thirdly.: Buying drugs to help with radiation poisoning. With Russia threatening to start a Nuclear war this may not be such a bad idea. Now normally Russia, and Ukraine would be fighting each other and we would be out of it. But with us supplying the money and weapons we are a part of that war and Putin just might see it that way and send a Nuke over. Who knows. Probably not . Mutual Destruction and all that, but more than likely like anything medical this medicine probably has an expiration date, and after that date the millions we send Big Pharma will be lost down the toilet.

And I still say if Trump had been re-elected there wouldn't be a Russia-Ukraine war


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> One Post three different topics. Typical Gurps.



ONE MONOLITHIC THREAD

Biden ACTIONS and Reactions


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

HemiHauler said:


> It's a good start, but:
> 
> 
> pardon all pot-related offenses, not just simple possession.
> expunge ALL associated convictions
> end civil asset forfeiture
> decriminalize all drugs at the federal level
> end qualified immunity for ALL jackboots
> repeal the 1994 crime bill
> abolish the DEA
> free all humans in steel cages for these two acts
> end the War on Drugs once and for all


Sounds like someone ^ stands to get his conviction expunged.

Good luck with that.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Claiming he’s bringing it down is just downright dishonest. They had a momentary drop for a couple of months while still being far higher than when he came in. Not something to brag about at all. It’s not even clear that anything he did brought prices down, although it’s true that he is ripping off our savings account of the Strategic Petroleum Reserve to help the Democrats’ chances in the midterms and that he intends to continue to do so beyond the election.


OPEC just decided to cut production, despite Biden going to them, hat in hand, begging for them to increase production back in July. So gas prices are likely to go up even more.

Speaking of “Made in America,” what is Biden going to do to increase production?

He’s lifting sanctions on the oppressive Communist dictatorship in Venezuela and asking them to produce more. So much for made-in-America when it comes to oil. He’ll go to Communists or Saudi Arabia before he will lift restrictions on our own energy production. You can only conclude therefore that he doesn’t care much about America.










						Biden Proves Math Is Hard and Then Some With Latest Remarks
					

This is the guy with the nuclear codes? Yikes...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Exactly When Do President Biden’s Unhinged and Unauthorized Comments Become a Problem?!​


Inevitably, speculation would rise as to who is actually running the show in the White House because if the President was tipping his hand that he had to actually answer to someone this introduced a set of serious problems. Well, those problems and the questions are growing from serious, to severe.

Last night, as Nick Arama detailed this morning, Joe Biden spoke at a fundraiser and he intoned some grave words about Putin and the prospect of global annihilation. 



> _Speaking at a fundraiser for the Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee, Biden said Russian President Vladimir Putin was “a guy I know fairly well” and the Russian leader was “not joking when he talks about the use of tactical nuclear weapons or biological or chemical weapons. We have not faced the prospect of Armageddon since Kennedy and the Cuban Missile Crisis.”_



How about that for some uplifting pull quotes just ahead of the mid-term elections? A Democrat President asserting that he has overseen a foreign policy that might bring us to the brink of a nuclear wipeout! Say what want about the mean tweets-era of Trump, but our foreign theater presence was not resembling the gameboard of a Stratego match president by a player who ingested a fistful of mushrooms.

But as many awoke today with the uplifting words of the president admitting that he might be ushering in the era of Armageddon, we now learn that maybe Joe’s comments were not fully sanctioned. Kelly O’Donnell, White House correspondent for NBC News, gives us an update from on board the President’s pleasurecraft.

While the official walk-back is not that surprising anymore, we need to note the lack of any concern from the journalists. Do you mean to say the president alluding to a nuclear war, and then having the White House officials quickly disavowing what he said in about half a day’s time is not at all concerning? I am relatively certain that global leaders are being apprised of what Joe Biden said and feeling a level of uneasiness as a result. But our press corps is facing this reality on a regular basis, and you will be hard-pressed to find a journalist coming forward with words of concern.

It is jarring enough to see the communications team at the White House actively moving to explain that the President’s words are not the White House Policy. They are _literally_ saying that Joe Biden’s comments are not the position of the Joe Biden administration. But this has become a regular feature with this man, and things only become more surreal with each example. 

Joe has repeatedly said the U.S. would defend Taiwan with force. He declared on _60 Minutes_ that the pandemic was over. This past March Jen Psaki was charged with the job of softening Biden’s call that Putin was a “war criminal”. The White House team had to wave off Biden stating they would pay off immigrant families an exorbitant sum of a settlement. Then there was his infamous toss-away line in Warsaw, where he declared Putin could not remain in power. The next day administration officials had to correct that Biden was not calling to unseat the Russian leader, only to have Biden come back out the following day and declare he was not walking back his statement.


----------



## GURPS

Biden was speaking on Thursday about the CHIPS and Science Act at IBM in Poughkeepsie, New York.

He repeated something he’s said before about the cause of inflation.



> For example, here in the United States, one third of the core inflation last year — the core inflation last year was due to higher prices of automobiles. Why? Because of the shortage of semiconductors that make these vehicles move.



That’s the same thing as saying inflation is due to high prices. Seriously? After more than 40 years in government, how does he continue to be so ignorant and so wrong on everything?

“And to be clear: The CHIPS and Science Act is not handing out blank checks to companies,” Biden claimed. You know if Biden says it, the opposite must be true and we’re funneling a ton of money out for this, including to companies that don’t need it. And Republicans went along with it.

Biden then tried to claim that since he came to office, “Since I came to office, our economy has created 10 million jobs, 668 manufacturing jobs. Proof that made in America is no longer a slogan!”

What was that number again? 668 manufacturing jobs? He doesn’t even understand what he said wrong, which shows how far gone he is. But frankly, that number is probably closer to reality than what they’re claiming — 668,000 manufacturing jobs and 10 million jobs. People returning to work from the pandemic isn’t “creating” jobs, but that’s how they come up with these jacked-up numbers. But the people who are clapping are just sycophants if they don’t question that. They don’t even find him saying 668 odd.










						Biden Has a Confused Take that Has Many Scratching Their Heads
					

But Biden doesn't want to talk about this...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden to ax Trump investigations of secret foreign money in higher ed, college groups say​

The National Association of Scholars (NAS), a longtime critic of foreign influence in U.S. higher education, accused Texas A&M in The Wall Street Journal this summer of still hiding $100 million from Russia and Qatar. The university claims the recipient, its Engineering Experiment Station, is not covered by Section 117.

The College Fix found University of Texas and MIT partnerships with a Chinese institute and Russian company that were deemed security risks by the Department of Education. 

Chinese interests gave $168 million to 46 American schools over six months in 2021, including a single $32 million gift to the University of Houston. China's Confucius Institutes on American campuses became such big political headaches that many shuttered locations reopened under new branding, according to a Heritage Foundation review.

The Biden administration's apparent pledge looks like a "simple case of the chickens letting the fox manage the henhouse," NAS spokesperson Chance Layton wrote in an email. 

He pointed to ACE's first letter to the new administration complaining about the department's "continuing punitive and non-responsive actions" toward institutions that had "diligently tried to comply with Sec. 117 for many years" or voluntarily reported "oversights" to the feds.

What some institutions actually did following the Trump crackdown was "obfuscate their financial dealings," such as setting up technically distinct university foundations to "essentially launder money from foreign donors and governments," Layton said, pointing to the Texas A&M workaround criticized by NAS.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Politifact Rates Biden's Claim That 'Made In America' Is Two Words As 'Mostly True'










						Politifact Rates Biden's Claim That 'Made In America' Is Two Words As 'Mostly True'
					

U.S. — In a recent speech, President Biden was quoted as saying "folks, two words: made in America." The internationally respected and trusted fact-checking organization Politifact examined Biden's statement that the phrase "made in America" was only two words and rated it "mostly true."




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Major Rail Union Rejects Deal Brokered by Biden as Countdown to a Strike Next Month Begins​

The proposal rejected by the union included the largest wage increases in more than 40 years and time off for medical and dental visits. But the deal left some important issues on the table to be negotiated later and that didn’t satisfy the union.

“Railroaders are discouraged and upset with working conditions and compensation and hold their employer in low regard,” union President Tony D. Cardwell said in a statement. “Railroaders do not feel valued. They resent the fact that management holds no regard for their quality of life, illustrated by their stubborn reluctance to provide a higher quantity of paid time off, especially for sickness.”

NBCNews:



> In a brief statement, the National Carriers’ Conference Committee, which represents the country’s freight railroads in national collective bargaining negotiations, said it was “disappointed” with the decision.
> Rejecting the tentative agreement sets in motion a “status quo” period in which the union will resume negotiations with large freight carriers.
> The Associated Press reported that the union will delay any strike until five days after Congress reconvenes in mid-November to allow time for additional negotiations.



The unions don’t want to give Democrats any more midterm headaches this year, so they’re delaying any strike vote. But the union has some valid complaints. And the railroads have only themselves to blame.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Guarantees Assault Weapons Ban Passage – ‘Not a Joke’​

Anchor Jake Tapper said, “Democratic voters approve of the job you’re doing. Democratic voters overwhelmingly like you. But one poll shows that almost two-thirds of Democratic voters want a new nominee in 2024, and the top reason they gave was your age. So what’s your message to Democrats who like you, who like what you’ve done but are concerned about your age and the demands of the job?”

Biden said, “They’re concerned whether or not I can get anything done. Name me a president in recent history that’s gotten as much done as I have in the first two years. Not a joke. The vast majority of the American people do like what I got done. And so it’s a matter of can you do the job, and I believe I can do the job. I’ve been able to do the job. I got more done. I got all this legislation passed. I ran on that. I said this is what I’m going to do, and I’m still getting it done. You know, dealing with, you know, making sure the veterans get compensated for the burn pits, making sure we’re in a situation where we finally have action on guns. *By the way, I’m going to get an assault weapons ban before this is over. I’m going to get that again, not a joke.”*


----------



## GURPS

Biden says he doesn’t think there will be a recession, if so it will be ‘very slight’​

“Every six months they say this. Every six months, they look down the next six months and say what’s going to happen,” Biden said in an interview with Jake Tapper on CNN that was aired Tuesday, referring to recent economic projections by major U.S. banks.

“It hadn’t happened yet. It hadn’t... I don’t think there will be a recession. If it is, it’ll be a very slight recession. That is, we’ll move down slightly.”
JPMorgan Chase CEO Jamie Dimon on Monday warned of the likelihood of a recession in six to nine months.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden says he doesn’t think there will be a recession, if so it will be ‘very slight’​
> 
> “Every six months they say this. Every six months, they look down the next six months and say what’s going to happen,” Biden said in an interview with Jake Tapper on CNN that was aired Tuesday, referring to recent economic projections by major U.S. banks.
> 
> “It hadn’t happened yet. It hadn’t... I don’t think there will be a recession. If it is, it’ll be a very slight recession. That is, we’ll move down slightly.”
> JPMorgan Chase CEO Jamie Dimon on Monday warned of the likelihood of a recession in six to nine months.



With the giveaways he's trying to buy the election. Its all going to come crashing down soon enough. Inflation is still high, interest rates have gone way up and he still wants to keep spending. Then he wants to keep threatening war with Russia.


----------



## GURPS

The Biden Admin reveals its new National Security Strategy: climate change, diversity, equity and inclusion​

The Biden Administration released its first National Security Strategy (NSS) document Wednesday, and it is exponentially more unhinged than any of its predecessors. The NSS was once understood as a serious document compiling a list of *actual* threats to the nation. It now resembles a hyper-political Blue Anon fundraising mailer.

Most of the items discussed in the supposed threat assessment have nothing to do with national security at all. And the things that are related to national security matters have major prioritization and politicization issues.

Prior to launching The Dossier, your humble correspondent was a somewhat seasoned national security correspondent. As a periodic consumer of these strategy documents, I can assure you that not even the Obama Administration inserted its political agenda as aggressively as the Biden regime is choosing to do this year.

A simple word search gives the reader a sense of the White House’s priorities.

Russia takes top billing. It is referred to 71 times, in the most hysterical way imaginable. According to Team Biden, Putin is a war criminal, whose armies entered Ukraine for no reason whatsoever other than to impose carnage upon Volodymyr Zelenskyy. Speaking of Ukraine, the memo discusses Ukraine 33 times.

China, on the other hand, only gets 14 mentions, and the CCP is likened to a friendly competitor, like a mere player on the other side of a chess game. Here’s a graph from the China section:



> “While we have profound differences with the Chinese Communist Party and the Chinese Government, those differences are between governments and systems – not between our people. Ties of family and friendship continue to connect the American and the Chinese people. We deeply respect their achievements, their history, and their culture. Racism and hate have no place in a nation built by generations of immigrants to fulfill the promise of opportunity for all. And we intend to work together to solve issues that matter most to the people of both countries.”


----------



## GURPS

Saudi Arabia Foreign Ministry Confirms Joe Biden Attempted to Coerce Kingdom to Cut Oil Prices Until After Midterm Election​

On Tuesday Joe Biden threatened US ally Saudi Arabia during his CNN interview. Biden told Jake Tapper Saudi Arabia will face “consequences” for its oil production cuts announced this past week.





Less than 24 hours later on Wednesday night the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Ministry released a public statement on social media.

*The Kingdom confirmed that Joe Biden attempted to coerce them to cut oil prices until AFTER the election.*










I guess somebody ****s with a Biden after all


What an utter fuking loser ..... but hey NO Mean Tweets


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Saudi Arabia Foreign Ministry Confirms Joe Biden Attempted to Coerce Kingdom to Cut Oil Prices Until After Midterm Election​
> 
> On Tuesday Joe Biden threatened US ally Saudi Arabia during his CNN interview. Biden told Jake Tapper Saudi Arabia will face “consequences” for its oil production cuts announced this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 24 hours later on Wednesday night the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Ministry released a public statement on social media.
> 
> *The Kingdom confirmed that Joe Biden attempted to coerce them to cut oil prices until AFTER the election.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess somebody ****s with a Biden after all
> 
> 
> What an utter fuking loser ..... but he NO Mean Tweets




Was his threats to cut off arms sales .? If he does China steps in .


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Saudi Arabia Foreign Ministry Confirms Joe Biden Attempted to Coerce Kingdom to Cut Oil Prices Until After Midterm Election​
> 
> On Tuesday Joe Biden threatened US ally Saudi Arabia during his CNN interview. Biden told Jake Tapper Saudi Arabia will face “consequences” for its oil production cuts announced this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 24 hours later on Wednesday night the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Ministry released a public statement on social media.
> 
> *The Kingdom confirmed that Joe Biden attempted to coerce them to cut oil prices until AFTER the election.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess somebody ****s with a Biden after all
> 
> 
> What an utter fuking loser ..... but he NO Mean Tweets




Wait for the new definition of Coerce. Its not what it really means when dealing with oil production.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Was his threats to cut off arms sales .? If he does China steps in .




The article suggests Russia, but sure, China, Maybe India


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> What an utter fuking loser ..... but he NO Mean Tweets


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> The article suggests Russia, but sure, China, Maybe India



Russia needs their arms. They maybe swapping oil for arms with China now.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Begging Saudis Not To Cut Oil Production Before Elections Shows Just How Weak He Is​


President Joe Biden is weak — both physically and politically.

During the presidential campaign, Biden repeatedly said he would restore America’s name in the world (Democrats always deride Republicans and claim foreign leaders despise them). He’s done just the opposite.

Russian President Vladimir Putin would never have invaded Ukraine while Donald Trump was president, but he felt Biden was impotent — wouldn’t stop him and couldn’t rally foreign support sufficient to thwart an invasion.

China has been eating Biden’s lunch, openly courting Russia and Iran and snubbing U.S. efforts to close the massive trade gap. And Saudi Arabia all but laughed in the president’s face when he flew there to beg for oil.

Biden was hoping for the Saudis to ramp up production by 1.5 million to 2 million barrels per day. They agreed to an increase — but just 100,000 barrels (America uses about 20 million barrels a day).

Then earlier this month, the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) announced it would slash production by 2 million barrels a day. That announcement came just a month before the U.S. midterm elections.

A White House leaker said Biden had actually begged the Saudis not to cut production before the elections, and the White House on Thursday put its spin on the leak.

“We presented Saudi Arabia with analysis to show that there was no market basis to cut production targets, and that they could easily wait for the next OPEC meeting to see how things developed,” National Security Council spokesman John Kirby said in a statement.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>




This is worse that what Trump was accused of since the Saudi's openly admitted he did it. No whistleblower needed.


----------



## Hijinx

I said it before I will repeat it. When the Democrats cheated to get Joe Biden in the White House they became responsible for the deaths of those in the Ukraine and the deaths of Russian troops.

There would be no Ukraine -Russia war if Trump were President.

Now let me just put this out there. Democrats kept trying to say that Trump was working with Putin. They said it with no evidence and they touted it for 4 years and it was untrue, but let's imagine it was true and he and Putin understood each other. Was it so bad that there was no war? That we weren't being threatened with Nuclear war? That we had the North Korean not shooting missiles over Japan , and that we had peace agreements in the Middle east?


----------



## GURPS

Biden Pressured OPEC to Try and Save Democrats in the Midterms​


----------



## GURPS

Biden renews COVID "emergency" for another 90 days​







So why is the pandemic over but not the emergency? For one thing, Biden still wants emergency cash from Congress:



> The White House has asked Congress for $22.4 billion in additional pandemic funding. Republican lawmakers have said the administration has untapped Covid-19 relief funds it should be using first. Republican Reps. Cathy McMorris Rodgers of Washington and Brett Guthrie of Kentucky said Thursday that the administration has failed to provide a detailed plan to unwind the pandemic emergency.



In other words, Biden’s extending the emergency to answer demands that Biden has no plans to unwind the emergency — even after admitting on national TV that “the pandemic is over.” Only in Washington would that make any sense at all, and even then only in an administration as addled as Biden’s.

The emergency is over. The emergency powers should be rescinded, and Biden should seek funding through the normal budget process. Biden’s extension of emergency status is about power, not public health. It’s high time Congress acts to bring this to an end, and that should be a much broader impulse to check executive power than limited to just “some Republican lawmakers.”











						Quelle surprise: Biden renews COVID "emergency" for another 90 days
					

Never let a crisis go to waste, Rahm Emanuel once advised. Add to that this new axiom: Never let your emergency powers expire. As incompetent as Joe Biden might otherwise be, he’s proven adept a...




					hotair.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden to sign order seeking new prescription drug cost savings ​Summary by Ground News

President Joe Biden is set to highlight his administration’s efforts to lower prescription drug costs on Friday as part of his three-state Western tour this week, as he confronts a sobering inflation report in the waning weeks before midterm elections. The order requires the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services to outline within 90 days how it will use new models of care and payment to cut drug costs. I


----------



## GURPS

ZeroHedge ran a story yesterday headlined, “US Core CPI Surges To 40 Year Highs; Food & Shelter Costs Soar.” The ‘CPI’ is the “Consumer Price Index,” a measurement of inflation the government carefully games so as to show as small an effect as possible. So it is fair to conclude that REAL inflation is worse, maybe much worse, than the CPI shows.





At 8.2% annual inflation, the United States is now at the highest rate of inflation since the early 80’s. As I said, given how the government has watered-down the statistics over the years, we might be even closer to the Carter peak than the graph suggests. In other words, a Carter economy is starting to look like a best-case scenario. As you can see from the chart, prices have increased steadily since the time Biden took office.

In the latest repot, rent and shelter inflation saw the highest price increases on record, in history, ever. Food prices are up at least +13% from one year ago. Again, these figures are probably understated. Meanwhile, on the other side of the household ledger, real wages have fallen for EIGHTEEN STRAIGHT MONTHS.

It’s no coincidence that prices started spiking as soon as Biden invaded the White House. His first official acts effectively shut down U.S. domestic oil production, directly leading to higher energy costs. And higher energy prices quickly boost most other economic sectors due to higher transportation costs.

Joe Biden is baffled. He promised this would never ever happen. I don’t know, maybe he still has a trick up his sleeve that we haven’t seen, along with the little note cards that remind him where to stand and what to say.






But I wouldn’t bet on any tricks up Biden’s sleeve, except making it worse.

Depending on your point of view and level of educational attainment, it might also reassure you that Biden rammed through the most expensive spending bill in the history of the country — his “build back better” climate bill relabeled with a new and improved Orwellian moniker, “the Inflation Reduction Act.”





That Inflation Reduction Act seems to be working exactly as intended. Good times.












						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Friday, October 14, 2022 ☙ PREVENTATIVE ACTION 🦠
					

J6 Committee dramatically subpoenas Trump; Tulsi departs democrat party; experts baffled by inflation surge; EU demands refund for fake vaccines; PayPal bribes users; comedian seeks WWIII; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden to sign order seeking new prescription drug cost savings​Summary by Ground News
> 
> President Joe Biden is set to highlight his administration’s efforts to lower prescription drug costs on Friday as part of his three-state Western tour this week, as he confronts a sobering inflation report in the waning weeks before midterm elections. The order requires the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services to outline within 90 days how it will use new models of care and payment to cut drug costs. I




Isn't that in the inflation act .? You mean to say they passed another bill without knowing which drugs they are looking at to reduce costs .


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Isn't that in the inflation act .? You mean to say they passed another bill without knowing which drugs they are looking at to reduce costs .




naa more pandering


----------



## GURPS

Biden Attacks the Very Legitimacy of SCOTUS​

Now, Joe Biden himself tried to cast doubt on the legitimacy of the Supreme Court during a virtual fundraiser for Rep. Lisa Blunt Rochester (D-DE) this week.



> “I view this off-year election as one of the most important elections that I’ve been engaged in because a lot can change because the institutions have changed,” Mr. Biden said. “The Supreme Court is more of an advocacy group these days than it is… evenhanded about it.”



Can we talk about “Supreme Court denialism” and “threat to democracy” then here? He’s attacking the very legitimacy of the Court because they have made decisions that he and the Democrats don’t like. His comments reveal he doesn’t even understand the purpose of the Court or doesn’t care about it. The purpose of the Court isn’t to be politically “even-handed.” It’s supposed to be to interpret the law according to the Constitution. It’s specifically not supposed to be about politics or being “even-handed.” It’s about the rule of law. When you undermine the rule of law, or in Biden’s case not even understand it, how can you uphold the Constitution according to your oath?


But how did the media react to Biden’s comments? They didn’t say that the comments were improper or say he should be moderating his attack. Some of them also attacked the Court as “hard-right.”



> Mr Biden’s comments come as the Court has taken a hard right in turn in recent years. The Court currently features six justices appointed by Republican presidents and just three appointed by Democratic presidents, an incongruous distribution given that Democratic candidates have won the popular vote in seven of the last eight presidential elections.


----------



## GURPS

Biden warns, 'If Republicans take control, the prices are going to go up' ​Summary by Ground News

President Joe Biden traveled to Orange County Friday and promoted his administration's efforts to lower prescription drug and medical costs. He highlighted what he called cost-saving measures in the Inflation Reduction Act, which includes provisions allowing Medicare to negotiate lower drug prices. Biden also criticized Republicans for opposing the inflation legislation, warning that they are intent on undoing its provisions if they regain control in Washington as a result of the Nov. 8 midterms.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Foreign Policy ran a story this week headlined, “Biden Is Now All-In on Taking Out China.” The sub-head explains, “The U.S. president has committed to rapid decoupling, whatever the consequences.”

‘Whatever the consequences’ seems to be Joe’s normal operating mode.

*The news comes amid reports that the U.S. has been “evacuating” computer chip makers from Taiwan, due to fears that the Chinese could effectively blockade the island nation using “military exercises.”

A massive computer-chip war has quietly started, without us noticing.

FP’s article reports that last Friday, in a dense regulatory filing, a little-known federal agency called the Bureau of Industry and Security deployed new limits banning exports to China of advanced semiconductors, chip-making equipment, and supercomputer components. The filing placed new criminal penalties on Americans helping Chinese chipmakers.

The BIS’s filing hit the chipmaking industry like electric shock treatment. Americans working in China dropped everything, hastily accessing Word’s “resignation letter” wizard, and swamping airlines’ websites buying up tickets to get back home.* Biden’s new guidance prompted apocalyptic tweets like this one:





*In a followup tweet, China analyst Jordan Schneider said, “Every American executive and engineer working in China’s semiconductor manufacturing industry resigned yesterday, paralyzing Chinese manufacturing overnight.” Continuing, he said bleakly, “This is what annihilation looks like: China’s semiconductor manufacturing industry was reduced to zero overnight. Complete collapse. No chance of survival.”*

Other analysts aren’t quite so dire, saying China will soon replace the American workers from other countries, and be back in business before you know it. But either way, it’s a body blow to a critical Chinese high-tech industry.

As I’ve been saying, the Biden Administration has a one-trick approach to diplomacy: overreacting. The Biden Administration is like a latin girlfriend who starts hurling all the dishes at you because your iPhone randomly dropped a picture of an ex-girlfriend into your daily photo timeline. “Cabrón! Worthless Hijo de puta!”

It’s a good thing the world is in such a stable state, giving us political breathing room to sanction all these countries so hard.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Saturday, October 15, 2022 ☙ SENIOR SITTERS 🦠
					

Judge jails mask objector; CDC hires same PR firm as Pfizer, Moderna; Biden nukes Chinese chipmakers; EU investigates jabs; Epstein worked for the FBI; FBI arrests senior sitters; and lots more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Pakistan summons US ambassador over Biden's nuclear remarks​


Pakistan demanded an explanation Saturday from US Ambassador Donald Blome after US President Joe Biden referred to the South Asian country as being "maybe one of the most dangerous nations in the world."

In a speech Thursday at a fundraiser for the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee in California, Biden said Pakistan's nuclear stockpile is "without cohesion." The White House later published his remarks on its website, igniting a response in Islamabad.

Pakistan's foreign minister, Bilawal Bhutto Zardari, the son of former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto and former President Asif Ali Zardari, said the US ambassador had been summoned over Biden's remarks.

What has been the reaction in Pakistan?​After Biden spoke, Pakistani Twitter pounced with politicians, retired diplomats and regular people all weighing in on the invective with some of their own.

In Karachi, Bhutto Zardari told reporters that he was "surprised by the remarks of President Biden." He said the concerns were not raised in meetings with officials during his recent visit to Washington.

"If this was such a concern, I imagine it would have been raised with me," Bhutto Zardari noted, adding that Pakistan's nuclear weapons meet "each and every international standard" of security and safety outlined by the UN's nuclear watchdog, the International Atomic Energy Agency.

He pointed to India and charged that his country's archrival had once mistakenly fired a missile into Pakistan.






 


Well at least their no mean tweets


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Laments Decline of Establishment Media: ‘There Are No Editors Anymore’​

“The ability of newspapers to have much impact is de minimis,” he said, using a Latin phrase that means “lacking significance or importance.”

“They’ve been overtaken by the internet,” he continued.

Biden spoke about the internet and newspapers during a fundraiser in Los Angeles on Thursday, appearing with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to help fund Democrats in the midterm elections.

He appeared bewildered by the new media culture allowing everyone to see information for themselves.

*“Look what’s happened now. Everything is changing because technology has changed,” he said. “There are no editors anymore. There are no editors anymore.”*

He seemed concerned that the Internet did not have “a single editor” to help citizens understand what was happening in the world.

*“How do people know the truth?” He asked. “What do they — how do they make — make a distinction between fact and fiction? There’s so much — so much going on. And we’re in the middle of this.”*


So we needed Editors in the past to tell us what the truth was ?




Yellow Journalism: The Basics​


Yellow Journalism was a term used to describe a particular style of reckless and provocative newspaper reporting that became prominent in the late 1800s. A famous circulation war between two New York City newspapers prompted each paper to print increasingly sensationalistic headlines designed to lure readers. And ultimately the recklessness of the newspapers may have influenced the United States government to enter the Spanish-American War.

The competition in the newspaper business was occurring at the same as the papers began to print some sections, particularly comic strips, with colored ink. A type of quick-drying yellow ink was used to print the clothing of a comic character known as “The Kid.” The color of the ink used wound up giving a name to the raucous new style of newspapers.

The term stuck to such an extent that “yellow journalism” is still sometimes used to describe irresponsible reporting.

The Great New York City Newspaper War​
The publisher Joseph Pulitzer turned his New York City newspaper, The World, into a popular publication in the 1880s by focusing on crime stories and other tales of vice. The front page of the paper often featured large headlines describing news events in provocative terms.

Pulitzer was known to hire editors who were particularly skilled at writing headlines designed to entice readers. The style of selling newspapers at the time involved newsboys who would stand on street corners and yell out samples of headlines.

American journalism, for much of the 19th century, had been dominated by politics in the sense that newspapers were often aligned with a particular political faction. In the new style of journalism practiced by Pulitzer, the entertainment value of the news began to dominate.

Along with the sensational crime stories, The World also was known for a variety of innovative features, including a comics section that began in 1889. The Sunday edition of The World passed 250,000 copies by the end of the 1880s.

In 1895 William Randolph Hearst bought the failing New York Journal at a bargain price and set his sights on displacing The World. He went about it in an obvious way: by hiring away the editors and writers employed by Pulitzer.

The editor who had made The World so popular, Morill Goddard, went to work for Hearst. Pulitzer, to battle back, hired a brilliant young editor, Arthur Brisbane.

The two publishers and their scrappy editors battled for New York City’s reading public.



Did a Newspaper War Provoke a Real War?​
The newspaper style produced by Hearst and Pulitzer tended to be fairly reckless, and there’s no question that their editors and writers were not above embellishing facts. But the style of journalism became a serious national issue when the United States was considering whether to intervene against Spanish forces in Cuba in the late 1890s.

Beginning in 1895, American newspapers inflamed the public by reporting on Spanish atrocities in Cuba. When the American battleship Maine exploded in the harbor at Havana on February 15, 1898, the sensationalist press cried out for vengeance.

Some historians have contended that Yellow Journalism prompted the American intervention in Cuba which followed in the summer of 1898. That assertion is impossible to prove. But there’s no doubt that the actions of President William McKinley were ultimately influenced by the enormous newspaper headlines and the provocative stories about the destruction of the Maine.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Goes Viral  Grabbing Girl At College Event​

“President Joe Biden grabs a young girl by the shoulder and tells her ‘no serious guys till you’re 30’ as she looks back appearing uncomfortable,” TPUSA Frontlines reporter Kalen D’Almeida captioned his video reporting Friday evening. 

*“Secret Service appears to try to stop me from filming it after Biden spoke at Irvine Valley Community College,” D’Almeida said. *

“Now, a very important thing I’ve told my daughters and granddaughters,” Biden says in the video, while putting his hands on a young girl’s shoulders, “no serious guys until you’re 30.”

“What?” one girl yells back at Biden. “No serious guys ’til you’re 30,” the president repeats, video shows.









Back in July, POTUS was criticized for his interaction with a young girl he met on a biking trail in Delaware.

“Dad ran into Joe on a biking trail in Delaware and got a live sniffing video,” a Twitter user captioned the video.

In the 14-second clip, Biden poses for a photo with a young girl and a woman, presumably the girl’s mother, before he lowers his head by the girl’s cheek and whispers something inaudible.


----------



## GURPS

Biden promotes coffee machine tax credit in flub-filled speech​

“The Inflation Reduction Act has to do with your ability to get tax credits for buying — if you need a new coffee machine, a new washer, a new refrigerator,” Biden said. “*And you buy an efficient refrigerator, efficient coffee machine, you get a tax credit for it.”

As part of a $400 billion expenditure to combat climate change, the Inflation Reduction Act includes tax credits for big-ticket appliances such as stoves and cooktops — but only for consumers who are swapping out a gas-powered appliance in favor of an electric one.*

The comment apparently revealed Biden’s continued unfamiliarity with the details of a bill he has touted as one of his presidency’s greatest achievements — and showed him to be out of touch with voters’ economic woes.

“More honest Biden: I’m f**king up the economy so bad that you need government assistance to buy a damn coffee machine,” pundit Doug Powers groused on Twitter.

“I’m gonna get my wife a new coffee machine and a BIG Biden tax credit!!!” posted Mark M. Scott.

Earlier in the speech, Biden appeared to blank on the name of Oregon Sen. Ron Wyden — calling him “that other guy I just talked about in the Senate” — just moments after warmly thanking the Democrat for helping to get the bill passed.


----------



## GURPS

*“No Borders, No Countries” – Biden Regime Calls for North American Union – Rep. Matt Gaetz Responds*



Mexican President Andrés Manuel López Obrador, also known by his initials AMLO, recently announced that US Secretary of State Tony Blinken proposed opening all borders between the US, Mexico, and Canada.

*President Obrador:* “I think that Mr. Blinken spoke about consolidating the region of North America. And we agree on that.”

The plan would open up our borders permanently to the drug cartels running Mexico today. It is the latest insanity proposed by the Biden regime to permanently destroy the United States.

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) went on with Tucker Carlson to discuss this deadly proposal.

*Rep. Matt Gaetz:* It means that the globalist left wants a homogenized America because they don’t think too much of the United States of America in the first place. I haven’t got the answer. But it begs the question why are we so friendly with Mexico in the first place? They’ve cooked up more death in the Mexican mountains than more than any crazy mad scientist in Wuhan would have thought of… It’s hard to tell where the cartels end and the government of Mexico begins. They had a former president take $100 million from Sinaloa. They had a former defense chief function as the muscle of the cartels. One of the state’s attorneys general was sentenced to 20 years in the United States of America. While they’re sleepwalking to a war with Russia they’re actually surrendering American sovereignty to Mexico.


----------



## GURPS

Aformer Bush administration assistant secretary of state says it is "unconscionable" that the Biden administration has allowed China to set up what he calls an "intimidation center" in New York pressuring Westernized Chinese nationals residing in the U.S. to return home by "holding their family hostage."

By failing to "turn those places upside down," said Robert Charles, former assistant secretary for the Bureau of International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs, "you're facilitating the hostage-taking and the extortion and the extraction of these free people. You're essentially part of the process of targeting innocents."

In an interview Thursday on the John Solomon Reports podcast, Charles was asked about reports that China's MInistry of Public Security had installed a "police station" in New York City "aimed at intimidating Chinese residents or Chinese Americans to come back home to repatriate."

"Around the world" China has "begun to establish these — they call them service centers — but I think it could more aptly be called intimidation centers," said Charles. "And the sad part here is that they're essentially trying to both extract people — they've taken 230,000 Chinese citizens —and essentially by holding their family hostage back in China and then showing them on video and audio that they've got them, they're extracting them and pulling them home.












						Bush-era diplomat rips 'unconscionable' Biden acquiescence to Chinese 'intimidation center' in NY
					

Centers have "taken 230,000 Chinese citizens, and essentially by holding their family hostage back in China and then showing them on video and audio that they've got them, they're extracting them and pulling them home," explained Robert Charles. A former Bush administraton assistant secretary of...




					justthenews.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *“No Borders, No Countries” – Biden Regime Calls for North American Union – Rep. Matt Gaetz Responds*
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican President Andrés Manuel López Obrador, also known by his initials AMLO, recently announced that US Secretary of State Tony Blinken proposed opening all borders between the US, Mexico, and Canada.
> 
> *President Obrador:* “I think that Mr. Blinken spoke about consolidating the region of North America. And we agree on that.”
> 
> The plan would open up our borders permanently to the drug cartels running Mexico today. It is the latest insanity proposed by the Biden regime to permanently destroy the United States.
> 
> Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) went on with Tucker Carlson to discuss this deadly proposal.
> 
> *Rep. Matt Gaetz:* It means that the globalist left wants a homogenized America because they don’t think too much of the United States of America in the first place. I haven’t got the answer. But it begs the question why are we so friendly with Mexico in the first place? They’ve cooked up more death in the Mexican mountains than more than any crazy mad scientist in Wuhan would have thought of… It’s hard to tell where the cartels end and the government of Mexico begins. They had a former president take $100 million from Sinaloa. They had a former defense chief function as the muscle of the cartels. One of the state’s attorneys general was sentenced to 20 years in the United States of America. While they’re sleepwalking to a war with Russia they’re actually surrendering American sovereignty to Mexico.




Is Canada willing to accept more Americans that have been trying to get into Canada and been turned down.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Love the summary

I just wish he didn’t hold back so much.


----------



## GURPS

The tone-deafness oozing from the clip cannot be intentional when you watch the clip. For most, there’s no doubt it is deliberate since Biden, despite his public persona, is a cranky, vindicative, angry troll. He’s not a good man—but his dementia makes you wonder whether he knows what he’s saying. I couldn’t care less since I despise the man and everything he stands for, but working families are struggling. The economy is in a recession, inflation is at a 40-year high, consumer debt has reached historic highs, and nearly 60 percent of Americans live paycheck-to-paycheck. Having some old geezer licking up ice cream and saying the economy is in solid shape must be infuriating.  

Then again, this is the White House, which, like Obama, just ignores bad news or attempts to change the definitions of words to ensure no crisis. Two consecutive quarters of economic contraction is a recession. Still, the Biden White House says that’s inaccurate because they said so. that talking point died quickly since everyone and their mother, even liberal media members, couldn’t defend that gross piece of deliberate government propaganda. You can’t ‘Baghdad Bob’ your way out of an economic calamity since everyone feels the pinch.

 People are struggling to pay bills, and Biden is here slopping up his ice cream as if he’s done anything worthy of the office he occupies. It’s becoming clear that Biden has no grasp of what’s going on, has no plan to fix it, and doesn’t have the intellectual capability to turn the economy around. He can’t compartmentalize or do simple triage because he’s too mentally degraded. For most of his public career, Biden has done nothing but be wrong on public policy and turning the judicial nomination process into a political circus event. Don’t expect much from this lazy, stupid, senile old man to help you in these trying times.











						Old Man Munching on Ice Cream Cone Delivers Senile Remarks About the Economy
					






					townhall.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration strikes huge blow to Chinese tech industry​











> WASHINGTON — In conversations with American executives this spring, top officials in the Biden administration revealed an aggressive plan to counter the Chinese military’s rapid technological advances.
> China was using supercomputing and artificial intelligence to develop stealth and hypersonic weapons systems, and to try to crack the U.S. government’s most encrypted messaging, according to intelligence reports. For months, administration officials debated what they could do to hobble the country’s progress.
> They saw a path: The Biden administration would use U.S. influence over global technology and supply chains to try to choke off China’s access to advanced chips and chip production tools needed to power those abilities. The goal was to keep Chinese entities that contributed to potential threats far behind their competitors in the United States and in allied nations.
> The effort, no less than what the Americans carried out against Soviet industries during the Cold War, gained momentum this year as the United States tested powerful economic tools against Russia as punishment for its invasion of Ukraine, and as China broke barriers in technological development. The Russian offensive and Beijing’s military actions also made the possibility of a Chinese invasion of Taiwan seem more real to U.S. officials.



There are two important aspects of the China/Taiwan tension that are both related to technology:


China has become a technology superpower due to America’s reliance on its manufacturing prowess. Almost everything we think of as high-tech has a lot of Chinese manufacturing and components in the end product. Those DJI drones doing the heavy lifting in Ukraine? Chinese.
Taiwan is a much more important technology superpower. Almost every high-end microprocessor (the highest up the value chain) is reliant on Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) is made by TSMC. They blow everybody else away in making chips, including former leader Intel. Over half of the chips in the products you use are manufactured by TSMC.










						Biden Administration strikes huge blow to Chinese tech industry
					

I am pretty sure that I have never praised the Biden Administration. I mean, why would I? Well, I may have found a reason, believe it or not. It seems that the Biden Administration has struck a huge b...




					hotair.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Thinks You’re An Idiot: It’s Pretty Obvious President Will Blame Coming Economic Ruin On GOP After Midterms​

Of course, throughout 2021, America was also experiencing inflation, albeit at a slightly lower rate. For example, in July 2021, the U.S. saw an annualized rate of inflation of 5.4%. The president claimed that the surging costs were due to a roaring economy but that it wouldn’t last long.

“Some folks have raised worries that this could be a sign of persistent inflation,” he added. “But that’s not our view.  Our experts believe and the data shows that most of the price increases we’ve seen are — were expected and expected to be temporary.”

It was not temporary and, in fact, only worsened after those comments.

In December 2021, Biden predicted America was at the peak of inflation. Clearly, that was false.

What Biden never mentions is that the data indicate his party’s $1.9 trillion stimulus, the “America Rescue Plan” passed in the spring of 2021, deserves blame for the high inflation. Larry Summers, a Harvard professor and former economic advisor to President Obama, warned that the package would overstimulate the economy and cause inflation. Leftists dismissed his concerns.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Shows Just How Far Gone He Is With New Ron Burgundy Incident​

Biden spoke on Monday about the student debt relief portal beta test that they conducted over the weekend for people who were applying for the bailout. Biden also attacked Republicans.



> Now, let’s talk about who is against helping millions of hardworking middle-class Americans. Republican members of Congress and Republican governors are trying to do everything they can to deny this relief, even to their own constituents.
> As soon as I announced my administration’s student debt plan, they started attacking it, saying all kinds of things. Their outrage is wrong and it’s hypocritical.
> I will never apologize for helping working Americans and middle-class people as they recover from the pandemic, especially not the same Republicans who voted for a $2 trillion tax cut in the last administration — mainly benefitting the wealthiest Americans and the largest corporations — and didn’t pay for a penny of it and racked up a deficit.
> I don’t want to hear from Republican officials again who heard — who had hundreds of thousands of dollars — even millions of dollars — in pandemic relief loans — the PPP loans — but who now attack the working- and middle-class Americans who are getting relief. And these are members of Congress who received those loans. They didn’t do anything wrong, but they qualified. They qualified for up to, in one case, $2 million.



Oh, my, let’s dissect all those lies. The reason that the Republicans have a problem with Biden is that he doesn’t have the power just to declare people’s debt bailed out. The PPP loans that went out to people had a lot of problems, including fraud, but they were approved by Congress, so they were legal, unlike Biden’s move with student debt relief.

Another problem that Republicans and many other Americans have is that the money for the bailout doesn’t just come out of the air, it’s going to come from all the rest of us. So he has the nerve to claim that he’s helping the middle class when he’s actually going to lay the bill for it on them and the other Americans who aren’t getting this deal.

Biden is also lying through his teeth about the Trump tax cut which benefitted 80 percent of Americans, far more than the people who Biden is talking about with the student debt relief, and the tax cut was done legally.






Biden’s not doing this deal now out of the goodness of his heart, it’s a blatant attempt to buy votes to help the Democratic cause in the midterms. The ironic thing is, that the polls show it’s disturbed more Americans who now are less likely to vote for Democrats because of it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

The old coot still can't say the country is in a recession.


----------



## Hijinx

stgislander said:


> The old coot still can't say the country is in a recession.


I seriously doubt he even knows we are in a recession.
Joe Biden is just the puppet, he is no more the real President than I am.

*We really do not know for sure who is running this country.
And that is a fact.*


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> I seriously doubt he even knows we are in a recession.
> Joe Biden is just the puppet, he is no more the real President than I am.
> 
> *We really do not know for sure who is running this country.
> And that is a fact.*




Its his former boss who is now out campaigning for him. If he throws out a few of his I, I, I, you know he's in charhe.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

GURPS said:


> Biden Shows Just How Far Gone He Is With New Ron Burgundy Incident​
> 
> Biden spoke on Monday about the student debt relief portal beta test that they conducted over the weekend for people who were applying for the bailout. Biden also attacked Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my, let’s dissect all those lies. The reason that the Republicans have a problem with Biden is that he doesn’t have the power just to declare people’s debt bailed out. The PPP loans that went out to people had a lot of problems, including fraud, but they were approved by Congress, so they were legal, unlike Biden’s move with student debt relief.
> 
> Another problem that Republicans and many other Americans have is that the money for the bailout doesn’t just come out of the air, it’s going to come from all the rest of us. So he has the nerve to claim that he’s helping the middle class when he’s actually going to lay the bill for it on them and the other Americans who aren’t getting this deal.
> 
> Biden is also lying through his teeth about the Trump tax cut which benefitted 80 percent of Americans, far more than the people who Biden is talking about with the student debt relief, and the tax cut was done legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s not doing this deal now out of the goodness of his heart, it’s a blatant attempt to buy votes to help the Democratic cause in the midterms. The ironic thing is, that the polls show it’s disturbed more Americans who now are less likely to vote for Democrats because of it.



There was never any intention of actually relieving student debt.  They knew republicans would challenge it and that they could use it as ammo for their campaign ads.  Political maneuvering.  The bad republicans don’t want to help you.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Pressured El Paso Mayor Not to Declare a State of Emergency Over Illegal Alien Crisis​

Leeser is a loyal party man and despite hinting several times that he would declare a state of emergency in the city, he hesitated. As it turns out, according to several sources, the White House pressured Leeser not to declare an emergency largely because it would help expose the true nature of the crisis on our southern border — something Joe Biden is desperate to avoid.

If Leeser declared an emergency, it would open the spigot for federal and state money to flow into the city. And despite the fact that the city is spending upwards of $300,000 daily to feed, house, and clothe about 1,600 illegal aliens a day, Leeser is resisting the impulse to declare the emergency.

_New York Post:_



> At least three of the El Paso City Council’s eight members have urged Mayor Oscar Leeser to issue an emergency declaration in response to the thousands of migrants who’ve filled the city’s shelters and are being housed in local hotels, sources familiar with the matter said.
> But Leeser admitted during a private phone conversation last month that he’d been directed otherwise by the Biden administration, one of the officials told The Post.
> “He told me the White House asked him not to,” Councilmember Claudia Rodriguez said.
> Rodriguez also said Leeser has repeatedly assured her that he’d declare a state of emergency “if things got worse” — without saying what that meant.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s bogus border crackdown backfiring​

“There is a lawful and orderly way for Venezuelans to enter the United States, and lawful entry is the only way,” Secretary of Homeland Security Alejandro Mayorkas huffed. “Those who attempt to cross the southern border … illegally will be returned to Mexico and will be ineligible for this process in the future.”

Sounds tough — but Mayorkas (like Biden) has _never told the truth_ about the border, falsely insisting it’s been “secure” even as nearly 4 million have crossed illegally since Biden took office. And sure enough, no one took the news seriously: As The Post reported, the waves of Venezuelans have yet to slow one bit.

Nor will they: Sources tell the paper that only a small fraction of Venezuelans will actually be sent back to Mexico. At first, Mexican authorities wouldn’t even accept the deportees, and those returned vowed to re-cross anyway; The Post witnessed one doing just that.


----------



## GURPS

“They’re all important, unlike you, there’s no one thing,” Biden shot back at Doocy. “It crosses the border…We oughta be able to walk and chew gum at the same time.” Then he raised his fist and beat it out of there.

Now I’m not sure whether there he’s saying “unlike you” meaning Doocy isn’t important, or “unlike you, there’s no one thing” meaning he can do more than Doocy by concentrating on more than one issue/question. Either way, it was an effort to put him down. That’s Biden, just a nasty, small man. He got in trouble before when he was caught on a hot mic calling Doocy a “son of a bitch.” He later called him up but didn’t say he was sorry for what he had done. He also called him a “one horse pony” on another occasion, in yet a third insult.











						Biden Shows What a Small Man He Is When Doocy Asks About Top Issue for Americans
					

Biden just can't take being challenged and he shows it once again...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Loses It When Asked About Political Nature of Latest SPR Oil Release​





He then said he wanted to dispel any “myths,” claiming “My administration has not stopped or slowed US oil production.”

If tongues lit up in flames for lying, his tongue would be toast right now. He has attacked the energy industry with numerous measures and regulations since Day One of his time in office, as we have listed here, including canceling the Keystone Pipeline, suspending oil and gas leases on federal lands and waters, as well as canceling oil and gas permits. Not to mention when you know that the industry is under attack, why would you invest or drill more when you don’t even know if the government is going to try to drop regulations on you and cut your legs out from under you? That’s what Biden has done to the industry.

Biden is now depleting the reserve to make up for his horrible policies so that he can save the Democrats from getting thrown out in the midterms. It’s a blatant vote-buying scheme that is not only vile, but it’s also compromising our national security. The Reserve is now at the lowest level it’s been at in forty years; it’s the largest decline ever.


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> Biden Loses It When Asked About Political Nature of Latest SPR Oil Release​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then said he wanted to dispel any “myths,” claiming “My administration has not stopped or slowed US oil production.”
> 
> If tongues lit up in flames for lying, his tongue would be toast right now. He has attacked the energy industry with numerous measures and regulations since Day One of his time in office, as we have listed here, including canceling the Keystone Pipeline, suspending oil and gas leases on federal lands and waters, as well as canceling oil and gas permits. Not to mention when you know that the industry is under attack, why would you invest or drill more when you don’t even know if the government is going to try to drop regulations on you and cut your legs out from under you? That’s what Biden has done to the industry.
> 
> Biden is now depleting the reserve to make up for his horrible policies so that he can save the Democrats from getting thrown out in the midterms. It’s a blatant vote-buying scheme that is not only vile, but it’s also compromising our national security. The Reserve is now at the lowest level it’s been at in forty years; it’s the largest decline ever.




This garbage piece has a far different definition of "loses it" than any other sentient being on the planet.


----------



## phreddyp

HemiHauler said:


> This garbage piece has a far different definition of "loses it" than any other sentient being on the planet.


You nailed it. Only problem with YOUR analysis is that YOU assume he had it to begin with .


----------



## SamSpade

They created the SPR in the aftermath of the Arab Embargo. 

After it was revealed that Biden asked Saudi not to drop production until after the elections, it's clear enough that his maneuvers with the SPR is entirely political. In the past, it has been tapped mostly for - emergencies. Disruptions due to refinery damage, hurricanes and so forth.

This has none of that. This is solely and very transparently to temporarily drive down the price of gas to give the Dems as big a boost in the elections as they can, as they know a sore spot with the voters is the price of gas.

What they NEED TO DO is fix the problem, one of their own making. And to stop the laughable bellyaching at an industry for doing what they do when you've repeatedly gone on record telling them how you'll shut them down permanently. Is there the slightest reason -if you were an oil company - to make investments that the President has declared - frequently - he's going to stop. Why should they play nice with a guy who declares them the enemy?

And I've never understood the reasoning behind shutting down OUR oil production - because you know - green - but wasting no time groveling before other countries to beg for THEIR oil - as if the world is any different in its "green-ness" depending on who supplies the oil.


----------



## Hijinx

SamSpade said:


> They created the SPR in the aftermath of the Arab Embargo.
> 
> After it was revealed that Biden asked Saudi not to drop production until after the elections, it's clear enough that his maneuvers with the SPR is entirely political. In the past, it has been tapped mostly for - emergencies. Disruptions due to refinery damage, hurricanes and so forth.
> 
> This has none of that. This is solely and very transparently to temporarily drive down the price of gas to give the Dems as big a boost in the elections as they can, as they know a sore spot with the voters is the price of gas.
> 
> What they NEED TO DO is fix the problem, one of their own making. And to stop the laughable bellyaching at an industry for doing what they do when you've repeatedly gone on record telling them how you'll shut them down permanently. Is there the slightest reason -if you were an oil company - to make investments that the President has declared - frequently - he's going to stop. Why should they play nice with a guy who declares them the enemy?
> 
> And I've never understood the reasoning behind shutting down OUR oil production - because you know - green - but wasting no time groveling before other countries to beg for THEIR oil - as if the world is any different in its "green-ness" depending on who supplies the oil.


You are right. It is crazy to say you stopped having the United States being oil independent for the environment and then using other countries oil and sending our money to other countries instead of keeping it here.
Anyone with a brain knows it's crazy, as crazy as trying to force us all to rush out and buy electric cars that our infrastructure cannot support.  Hybrids? Maybe OK ,but totally electric cars that quit after a few miles and you have to stop for hours to recharge them? And forget about towing your boat or camper or anything else.

The answer is so simple and would only take a few months to solve the problem. Go back to the days of Donald Trump when we were oil independent and not sucking up the oil that other countries need from the suppliers that Biden is busy kissing ass to get.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> but wasting no time groveling before other countries to beg for THEIR oil - as if the world is any different in its "green-ness" depending on who supplies the oil.




No they [ people running  the administration from the shadows ] realized they made a mistake, but they do not want to pull back from the Green March .. so keeping American Production down, eventually greens are hoping for a collapse of the OIL Industry, thereby accelerating Green Energy, they are not smart enough or don't care about the exploding rise in cost for EVERYTHING or they think they will not be impacted as more useless eaters die off


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> No they [ people running  the administration from the shadows ] realized they made a mistake, but they do not want to pull back from the Green March .. so keeping American Production down, eventually greens are hoping for a collapse of the OIL Industry, thereby accelerating Green Energy, they are not smart enough or don't care about the exploding rise in cost for EVERYTHING or they think they will not be impacted as more useless eaters die off


This is what I don't understand - when I embark on ANYTHING that will be labor and money intensive - I check things out VERY THOROUGHLY. And I still screw up, but I don't make OBVIOUS mistakes.

Biden's time in office has been ideology on parade and damn the torpedoes. ANY economist said what he was doing would drive up inflation. And when it HAPPENED, we were told - no it's not. Then we were told, feh, it's nothing, it's a rich people's problem. Then, ok, but it's just temporary.

BUT NO ONE WHO HAD DONE THE MATH was saying that. Maybe they "trust the science" (when it's really dogma, but that's another discussion) but they sure as hell don't trust the math.

Just like the defund the police BS - when EVERYONE said - this will drive up crime - and they shook their head and said it wouldn't. And it did. And as a consequence, fixing it will take YEARS because no one wants to be a cop and good cops take years to make - and the good ones have left.

Next time, do the damned math and leave your ideology behind, where it belongs.

“If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them.”​
― *Henry David Thoreau*


----------



## GURPS

Why has Biden been delaying offshore oil permits? It was a math error!​


As it turns out, the lease approval process has been bogged down. An infrequently mentioned federal agency known as the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS) is responsible for evaluating the potential impact on marine life that might be caused by any drilling operations. Their approval is required for any of the leases to move forward. But it was discovered earlier this year that the agency had been using a flawed formula to estimate such impacts, resulting in a much higher rejection rate. In other words, a math error has shut down most of the potential energy exploration opportunities. But even after being informed of this error months ago, the NMFS has been in no hurry to correct the error. (Fox Business)



> The Biden administration has failed to remedy a mathematical glitch in its oil and gas permitting review process, causing a system backlog and a decrease in offshore energy production.
> The National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), the agency responsible for determining wildlife impacts of offshore energy projects, acknowledged the mistake in April, but has since opted against quickly remedying the situation, according to industry group National Ocean Industries Association (NOIA). For months, the agency’s faulty modeling has overestimated wildlife “takes,” the impacts of drilling on sea animals, when reviewing permit requests for proposed oil and gas projects on existing leases in the Gulf of Mexico.



It’s impossible to say how much of an “error” this actually was on the part of the NMFS, but the fact that they’re dragging their feet in resolving it clearly seems suspicious. The oil and gas industry monitors these processes on a regular basis and this “flaw” in their math was a recent development, almost certainly showing up only after Joe Biden took office.

But without the approval of the NMFS, they can’t even begin the seismic work. This leaves the company in limbo and prevents investment funds from being allocated to the operation. This has led to significant delays and reductions in production capacity at a time when our President is going to places like Saudi Arabia and Venezuela with his hat in his hand asking for more oil.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS

National Biodefense Strategy




*Summaries of the new Biden strategy say it requires the U.S. to come up with a test for a new virus within 12 hours after first discovery, to develop a vaccine within 100 days, and to manufacture enough vaccine to protect the entire nation within 30 days after that.*

But … why so slow? The strategy should have required a test within ONE hour, not 12 hours. And, let’s have a vaccine for everybody within a WEEK, not three months. We need to move at the speed of science, not the speed of Biden. This lumbering strategy is an outrage!

According to the press release on the White House’s website, the ambitious new plan and its vast new budget will balloon federal public health staffing, by “recruiting, training, and sustaining a robust, flexible, permanent cadre of essential critical health infrastructure workers, outbreak emergency responders, public health laboratory scientists, technicians, data quality managers, and animal disease epidemiologists in our territories and all 50 states.”

*It also helpfully includes a substantial media budget for U.S. intelligence agencies to “counter disinformation.”*







I don’t know why nobody thought of this before! Just set rapid goals to eliminate diseases and then bury them in taxpayer dollars. Problem, solved. Next up: cancer! Heart disease! Obesity! Opiate addiction! Wokeism!

Okay, maybe not wokeism. That one will take special handling.

Let’s go, Brandon! What are you waiting for? We could have all these diseases resolved before the end of the year. Just issue some more strategy blueprints or whatever you call them.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Speaks Total Gibberish​




Joe Biden was asked the same question earlier Thursday and he lashed out at the female reporter.

“John Fetterman’s gonna appear with you today in Pennsylvania, but there haven’t been that many candidates campaigning with you —” the reporter said to Biden.

“That’s not true! There’ve been 15. COUNT KID, COUNT!” Misogynist Biden shouted as he grabbed the female reporter.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Snaps at Reporters, Then Mumbles His Way Through a Rally for Fetterman​
Embarrassing. Fetterman never spoke, Biden rambled about locks, forgot details about the infrastructure bill, and got lost on stage.


Snapping at Reporters​On the way to the plane, reporters asked Biden some valid questions. Do you think Biden is sad that no one wants him to campaign for them? The midterms are in three weeks and Democrats have a hard road ahead of them.


Rude:



> REPORTER: “John Fetterman is going to appear with you today –”
> BIDEN: “Yeah.”
> REPORTER: “– in Pennsylvania. There haven’t been that many candidates campaigning with you. Why don’t more –”
> BIDEN: “That’s not true. There has been 15. Count, Kate! Count!”
> REPORTER: “OK. Are there going to be even more?”
> BIDEN: “Yeah.”




Our “devout” Catholic president always tells us he wants to keep abortion legal:



> REPORTER: “Should there be any restrictions on abortion at all? Any restrictions –”
> BIDEN: “Yes.”
> REPORTER: “– at all?”
> BIDEN: “Yes, there should be.” [crosstalk]
> REPORTER: “And what should they be?”
> BIDEN: “On Roe v. Wade. Read it, man, you’ll get educated.” [crosstalk]


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Has Become Increasingly Loose in Front of Donors at Fundraisers​



Biden stayed true to that recent trend on Thursday, lambasting congressional Republicans for undermining government support for Ukraine while speaking before a Philadelphia audience of donors on behalf of U.S. Senate candidate John Fetterman.

“These guys don’t get it. It’s a lot bigger than Ukraine. It’s Eastern Europe. It’s NATO. It’s really serious, serious consequential outcomes,” Biden said of House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy’s (R-CA) recent comments about cutting aide to the embattled country if Republicans retake the House. “These guys on the other team don’t get it. They don’t get it that how America does is going to determine how the rest of the world does.

“They have no sense of American foreign policy,” Biden said.

It was a representative example of Biden’s tendency to get free-wheeling with his language in such events, trying out words and sayings—“de minimis,” “centigrade”—that never appear in his scripted remarks. The remarks, which have averaged more than twice as long as his speeches in public in recent weeks, are nearly always studded with multiple apologies for their length and often concluding with the kind of lengthy question-and-answer sessions that reporters almost never get with the president. (Unlike many preceding administrations, Biden’s White House releases full transcripts of all his remarks to donors, a level of transparency that many of the politicians he’s hyping avoid if they can help it.)

“Maybe the best way to do it is conclude with this: You know, I’ve never been more optimistic about the chances for America than I have been,” Biden said at a fundraiser in Oregon on October 15, followed by roughly seven more minutes of speaking time before he admitted, sheepishly, “folks, I’ve talked enough.”

The president has also gotten ahead of his skis on a host of issues with semi-regularity, making unanticipated news, particularly foreign policy. Russia and China are frequent fixations of his in those private remarks, with almost every recent speech referencing the implied threats of nuclear strikes in Ukraine by Russian President Vladimir Putin—or, as Biden put it in a comment that was later reported to be unanticipated by White House staffers, “armageddon.”





			Biden slams Republicans seeking 'socialist' funds


----------



## GURPS

Biden Flips out on Two Reporters, Puts His Hands on Them When He's Questioned​

On Thursday, it got even worse as Biden was trying to head out to his helicopter to go to Pennsylvania to campaign for John Fetterman, but stopped to speak with reporters. However, one reporter put him on the spot, “John Fetterman’s gonna appear with you today in Pennsylvania, but there haven’t been that many candidates campaigning with you…,” an indisputable statement of fact.

*That set Joe off, he interrupted her, and grabbed her, “That’s not true! There’ve been 15. COUNT KID, COUNT!”

Biden’s truly losing it now. Why is he even touching this woman reporter, much less insulting her by calling her a “kid.” No, Joe, she’s an adult, not a kid, who you shouldn’t be touching and she just asked you a good question.* I haven’t counted up the number of people who he has been out campaigning for, but Joe being Joe, that number probably isn’t accurate. But even if it was 15, that number in the middle of such an important midterm is nothing to brag about — it’s embarrassing. It says how bad things are for the Democrats and how much Democratic candidates are avoiding being with Biden. They know what a weight he is around their necks because of his unpopularity and what he’s done to the country. But the Democratic candidates can’t avoid the anger of the people’s votes simply by not having him there.

That should be some event between Fetterman and Biden when both have such issues of coherence.

Another reporter asked Biden about abortion and whether there should be restrictions.

He responded, “Yes, there should be.” The reporter asked, “What should they be?” Biden shot back and then grabbed the reporter’s hands, “It’s R_oe v. Wade._ Read it, man. You’ll get educated.”

Again, why is Biden touching anyone else and then demeaning this man like he doesn’t know what he’s talking about when it’s Joe who is constantly clueless? Stop touching people. It’s an effort to control them, to push his point, but he’s very bad at it.

People shot back at his interpretation of _Roe._




Aren't these actions assault


----------



## GURPS

The Biden-Harris Plan to Reduce Gas Prices Looks Like a Five Year Old Came Up With It​












Point two on the graphic acknowledges that the administration needs to replenish the SPR going forward. As I recall, in 2020, congressional Democrats spiked a Department of Energy proposal to fill the SPR to its maximum capacity by purchasing 77 million barrels of oil at $24 a barrel. They called it a “bailout” for the oil industry.

The DOE proposal was life support for domestic production to keep the price from going negative when the pandemic lockdowns erased global demand. However, filling the SPR at bargain prices makes much more sense than refilling it when crude oil is trading at nearly $90 a barrel and is projected to go nowhere but up. In the last year, the price of a barrel has been as high as $130.50. It could quickly get there again due in no small part to Biden’s domestic energy policy.

The government will be bidding against consumers to purchase energy in an environment of restricted supply to refill the SPR. That will increase prices across the board. Additionally, the government may have an asset if the price rises after it purchases the oil. However, profit is only recognized if it is sold, and the taxpayer receives no tangible benefit.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin Discussing Taking New Action Over Elon Musk’s Business Dealings: Report*



President Joe Biden’s (D) administration is reportedly weighing subjecting Elon Musk’s business dealings to national security reviews due to how much power he is acquiring.

Bloomberg News reported that the administration is specifically wanting to scrutinize Musk’s Twitter deal and SpaceX’s Starlink satellite network.

The news comes after The Washington Post reported Thursday afternoon that Musk told prospective investors that he plans to get rid of “nearly 75 percent of Twitter’s 7,500 workers, whittling the company down to a skeleton staff of just over 2,000.”

The report said that even if the Musk’s acquisition of Twitter somehow does not go through, large cuts are still expected as the current people running the company planned to get rid of roughly 25% of the company’s staff.

The report said that the planned cuts by Twitter’s executives helped to explain why the company wanted to sell to Musk once he made the offer.


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Snaps at Reporters, Then Mumbles His Way Through a Rally for Fetterman​
> Embarrassing. Fetterman never spoke, Biden rambled about locks, forgot details about the infrastructure bill, and got lost on stage.
> 
> 
> Snapping at Reporters​On the way to the plane, reporters asked Biden some valid questions. Do you think Biden is sad that no one wants him to campaign for them? The midterms are in three weeks and Democrats have a hard road ahead of them.
> 
> 
> Rude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our “devout” Catholic president always tells us he wants to keep abortion legal:





If Fetterman had hair he'd be Lurch. When questioned he could just shake his head and mumble like Lurch did.


----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> *Biden Admin Discussing Taking New Action Over Elon Musk’s Business Dealings: Report*
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden’s (D) administration is reportedly weighing subjecting Elon Musk’s business dealings to national security reviews due to how much power he is acquiring.
> 
> Bloomberg News reported that the administration is specifically wanting to scrutinize Musk’s Twitter deal and SpaceX’s Starlink satellite network.
> 
> The news comes after The Washington Post reported Thursday afternoon that Musk told prospective investors that he plans to get rid of “nearly 75 percent of Twitter’s 7,500 workers, whittling the company down to a skeleton staff of just over 2,000.”
> 
> The report said that even if the Musk’s acquisition of Twitter somehow does not go through, large cuts are still expected as the current people running the company planned to get rid of roughly 25% of the company’s staff.
> 
> The report said that the planned cuts by Twitter’s executives helped to explain why the company wanted to sell to Musk once he made the offer.



As far as the Twitter deal, wouldn't the government putting th kibosh on the deal be the best possible outcome for Elon? $44bn is FAR OVERPAYING for Twitter. Even with his wealth, why overpay by this margin?


----------



## herb749

HemiHauler said:


> As far as the Twitter deal, wouldn't the government putting th kibosh on the deal be the best possible outcome for Elon? $44bn is FAR OVERPAYING for Twitter. Even with his wealth, why overpay by this margin?




If his plan to cut the staff in half happens he'll make money.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## phreddyp

HemiHauler said:


> As far as the Twitter deal, wouldn't the government putting th kibosh on the deal be the best possible outcome for Elon? $44bn is FAR OVERPAYING for Twitter. Even with his wealth, why overpay by this margin?


He obviously see's unappreciated value there, he's no fool or maybe he's just doing his part to save the U.S. Your pick!


----------



## HemiHauler

phreddyp said:


> He obviously see's unappreciated value there, he's no fool or maybe he's just doing his part to save the U.S. Your pick!



Well he sure has spent a lot of time trying to get out of over-paying for all that unappreciated value.


----------



## phreddyp

HemiHauler said:


> Well he sure has spent a lot of time trying to get out of over-paying for all that unappreciated value.


He is a businessman, something you have no clue about. It's called due diligence, try it sometime if you can get a six-year-old to help you understand it.


----------



## stgislander

Elon will always find a way to make money.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Elon will always find a way to make money.




Firing 75% of the staff ... getting rid of all the woke'sters


----------



## GURPS

“Do you think they’re making a mistake?” Biden is asked of the two leaders. “No,” Biden answers, before spending six full seconds saying a handful of words, only a few of which can be deciphered. “They’re [noise] sixteen [incoherence] for-something [??] a lot more [unintelligible] last, another twenty or so, I’m gonna [something??].”

One Twitter user asked, “What part of “No b’there sixteen ‘n’ ‘ve already done in 4 year ‘n’ lot more last another twenty or so. So I’m gonnabe gon ye.” don’t you understand?” in response to the video, which is the closest translation I’ve found in all of my searching this morning.











						What Is Joe Biden Saying? No, Seriously. What Words Are These?
					

A video of President Joe Biden appearing to believe he was speaking coherently while blabbering non-sensical noises went viral online Thursday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Suffers Major Loss Over His Student Loan Forgiveness Scam​


----------



## GURPS

It’s also worth noting that there’s an editor’s cut in that part of the interview. Was he actually out of it for even longer than the clip shows?

Eventually, after the interviewer seemed to jolt Biden back into consciousness, the president stumbled through his answer. His pacing was noticeably very lethargic while doing so, and his struggles continued in other parts of the interview.











						Scary Scene as Biden Appears to Have a Physical Issue During an MSNBC Interview
					

Something is very, very wrong with this man.




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

What could the Republicans do to “crash the economy” that Biden hasn’t already done? He’s already crashed it.

Next, that’s a ridiculous deflection from Biden’s own failure. Republicans don’t want to kill Social Security and Medicare, they want to make sure it’s funded instead of not having anything, as it would have under the Democrats. But it’s a lie that the Democrats have been telling for at least twenty years. So at this point, people know it’s nonsense.

But he didn’t leave it there. He now has a new slogan, moving from attacking “MAGA” to “ultra MAGA,” now it’s “MEGA MAGA.”








Is this what the loony influencers told him to say? “Ultra MAGA” didn’t work, so now you’re trying “MEGA MAGA”? MAGA had nothing to do with whatever the Democratic lies are about “trickle-down” so what he says is just nonsensical. At this point, Biden is just throwing words up against the wall and hoping something resonates.

Biden started yelling about Republicans wanting to continue middle-class tax cuts, claiming they wanted to spend $3 trillion.




















						Biden's New Name for Republicans - With Some Extra Delusional Takes
					

Biden is getting desperate at this point...




					redstate.com


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden’s Secret Six​


Coyness and cuteness should be reserved for school mixers and Sadie Hawkins dances. Or for your grandchild who has been busy in the kitchen making a “surprise dessert” or who has hidden your watch in an undisclosed location. “I have a secret” is cute when we are talking about someone under the age of nine. Not so much when we are talking about responsible adults.

But then again, the Biden administration and, for that matter, the Democrat party are not exactly made up of responsible adults.

The Daily Caller had a report from Joe Biden’s Pennsylvania campaign stop Thursday. During his visit, he alleged that he had six Republican senators who have come to him in confidence saying that he was right. About what exactly was not disclosed. Neither were the names of the lawmakers who Biden said had to hide their allegiance because “If I vote for you I’ll be primaried by the Trumpites.” As an aside, for a party that has supposedly cornered the market on all of the best creative minds in America, the Democrats are becoming increasingly bad at messaging. “Trumpites” sounds like something from an amateur YouTube _Star Trek_ parody.

*So who are the members of Joe Biden’s “Secret Six”? Being the paragon of virtue that he is, Biden vowed to protect their identities and “never reveal who they are.” Okay, so Mitt Romney’s is probably one, that’s a gimmie. So that makes it a “Secret Five.” Now it is not entirely out of the realm of possibility that Biden has some GOP/RINO allies in the Senate. And it may be that there are some Republican senators who have seen eye-to-eye with him on one or more issues. I can’t think of what those issues may be, but it might have happened. Or Biden is deluded or someone made it up. But by going to 007 mode, he makes it impossible for anyone to verify who these senators are. And valiantly, he never will for the sake of democracy. Even if he is lying, no one will ever know.*

Admittedly, in the grand scheme of the hellscape that is threatening to engulf our nation, Joe Biden’s MI6 cosplay is a minor event. And his quip came in the middle of a push for voter turnout to combat a GOP that, as he put it, “is not your father’s Republican party,” so a little political kabuki is understandable, I suppose. But acting like a four-year-old hiding a cookie behind her back has become S.O.P. for the Democrats.


----------



## GURPS

This type of ban would eliminate the vast majority of goods and services in the United States. 



> Petroleum products include transportation fuels, fuel oils for heating and electricity generation, asphalt and road oil, and feedstocks for making the chemicals, plastics, and synthetic materials that are in nearly everything we use. Of the approximately 7.21 billion barrels of total U.S. petroleum consumption in 2016, 47% was motor gasoline (includes ethanol), 20% was distillate fuel (heating oil and diesel fuel), and 8% was jet fuel.













						Did You Catch the Latest Ban Under Consideration at the White House?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> This type of ban would eliminate the vast majority of goods and services in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did You Catch the Latest Ban Under Consideration at the White House?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The host continued, “And yet poll after poll shows that Americans, the American people trust Republicans on the economy and think that Republicans should control Congress. How do you how do you break through that? he asked.

*“First of all, that I’m not sure about the polls because, you know, the way people conduct polls today, it’s hard. Ninety percent of it, as you get on a telephone where you have to call seven times to get somebody to answer the phone. Number one,” Biden dubiously claimed.

“Number two, a lot of what we’ve done and we passed has not kicked in yet. For example, you know, we have all this money to rebuild highways, bridges, internet, etc., but it’s going to take time. It’s not all happening overnight. It’s not like we passed a law and all of a sudden the highways and bridges are all functioning.”*

A real journalist at that point might have asked, ‘Mr. President, are we faced with an epidemic of highways and bridges that _aren’t_ functioning?’

Probably too much to ask for, so Biden continued with a serious of non-sequiturs and incomplete thoughts, as is his custom.

“It’s not like we’re in a position where we’re saying no senior, which we do, is going to have to pay more than $2,000 a year for the drug costs. Even so, some are paying 13, 14, 15 with helping their families because the cancer drugs and the like, it hadn’t kicked in and didn’t kick in until next year,” he argued.












						Biden responds with 4 words when asked in MSNBC slow-pitch interview how he'll 'protect women' under a GOP Congress
					

President Biden said his response to a possible GOP-led Congress consists of four words: Veto everything they do




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

“81 million votes my shiny bum” says it all.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Says He Passed Student Loan Bailout ‘by a Vote or Two’ but Congress Never Voted on It​






President Biden’s plan would essentially give up to $20,000 in student loan cancellation to Americans earning less than $125,000 a year if they received Pell Grants and up to $10,000 in cancellation if they did not receive Pell Grants. A Convention of States Action/Trafalgar Group survey found that a majority of Americans would not vote for candidates who support the plan in the upcoming midterms. As Breitbart News reported:



> Overall, 55.6 percent indicated they are less likely to support a candidate who supports Biden’s plan … Of those who said they are less likely to vote for a political candidate who supports Biden’s plan, 49 percent said they are “much less likely,” and 6.6 percent said they are “somewhat less likely.” However, 44.4 percent said they are more likely to offer their support to a candidate who supports the plan.
> Opinions are divided along party lines, as the overwhelming majority of Democrats, 89.4 percent, said they are more likely to vote for a candidate who supports Biden’s plan. However, 88.5 percent of Republicans said they are less likely, ad 53.9 percent of independents feel the same way.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Here’s the young ‘girl’ meeting with President Biden to talk about trans issues​

As Twitchy reported Friday, the White House proved that it’s governed by Twitter by inviting a whole bunch of left-wing social media influencers to the White House, including such luminaries as Aaron Rupar, Scott Dworkin, and Grant Stern. It looks like President Joe Biden is following in the footsteps of his old boss, Barack Obama, who famously sat for interviews with YouTube stars like Glozell Green, the girl who wore green lipstick and ate Froot Loops out of a bathtub of milk.

We also mentioned that comedian and trans activist Dylan Mulvaney went to the White House to meet with Joe Biden to tell him what it means to be a woman. Mulvaney has millions of followers on TikTok and Instagram, but we’re not sure that will translate to any votes. As Brandon Morse wrote for our sister-site RedState this week, women started a boycott of Ulta Beauty after Mulvaney appeared on an Ulta podcast:


----------



## Kyle

VRAI!!!!   BAN GURPS FOR THAT!!!


:myeyes:


----------



## stgislander

I wonder if Creepy Joe sniffed her (?) hair?


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> I wonder if Creepy Joe sniffed her (?) hair?


Back hair only.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Gets Lost on the WH Lawn, Then Makes Very Revealing Statement​






Congratulations to Mr. Haney for serving all those years!

That was just on the south grounds, it’s Biden’s own lawn. Yet, after the event, he still got lost and had to be directed to go back to the White House which was right behind him after he started walking off in another direction.






Where’s the Easter Bunny when you need him? It looks like his handler Jill has just given up on him here, she just starts walking off without him. You have to wonder what’s going on there and how anyone could do this to someone if she loved him, knowing his issues.

*But he says something there that is truly concerning. “I notice how much freedom I have,” Biden says.

Did he just confess to how much he is being controlled there? It sure sounds like it. So he’s getting lost and they have to control what he does. Everything is just fine, no one should be concerned about this. Who cares if the guy we have in charge is being controlled by others?*


Everyone can see Biden’s problems when they see things like this, including our enemies. It’s getting worse each day. And we are going to be in great trouble if something isn’t done about it.


----------



## GURPS

How Do You Successfully Lie To 300 Million People​

One of my favorite lines from NYT best selling author Andy Andrews is, have you ever noticed when you lie to them [politicians] it’s a crime, but when they lie to us it’s just politics? You can find this profound statement in Andy’s book, How Do You Kill 11 Million People? It’s an obvious statement, but have you really thought about it? Isn’t it patently totalitarian to prosecute citizens for an immoral act politicians commit practically as often as they breathe? Why don’t we modify Andy’s question and ask:

_How do you successfully lie to 300 million people?_

The consequence of allowing our politicians to lie to us is dire. Most of the time, it seems innocuous. We sometimes tell what we like to call “little white lies” in an effort to spare someone’s feelings or to just get along. But lies, even the small ones, corrupt. It’s like saltwater dripping on a bar of iron, causing oxidation, a loosening of molecular bonds — a process invisible to the eye but insidious, relentless, and resulting in the destruction of what was once whole and strong. 

Lies act as a corrosive to societal relationships from the most basic between a husband and wife, to the civil society at large. Should you choose to consult God on the matter, He takes a rather dim view of the lie:

“These six things doth the LORD hate:…A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren.” — Proverbs 6: 16, 19


----------



## GURPS

at this point I am wondering is Joe being Joe .... ie Lying


or has be been lied to by staff


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden continued, “The guys doing these mass killings, they have magazines, they call them, that can hold up to 100 bullets in it. That’s just like having an automatic weapon, which we’re not allowed to have by the way, supposedly.”

In the course of the interview Biden restated his claim that AR-15 bullets “travel five times the speed of an ordinary bullet.” He also said AR-15 rifles are made for one thing, “to kill people,” and said he can “find no rational reason why ‘assault weapons’ should be sold, period.”

On September 23 Breitbart News reported President Biden’s admission that AR-15s, AK-47s, and other guns Democrats call “assault weapons” are designed “to defend people.”

The Post Millennial noted Biden was speaking to a teacher’s union when he said, “What in God’s name do you need an assault weapon for? It’s an assault weapon designed to kill people, to defend America, to defend people.”











						Joe Biden Pushing to Limit Gun Owners to 'Eight Bullets in a Round'
					

President Joe Biden told NowThis News that he is pushing to limit gun owners to having no more than "eight bullets in a round."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





The WH is now saying he was talking about the inflation reduction act and not the college loan forgiveness. But the college loan part is not in the bill he signed. He's just mixing it all up and they are trying to separate it to cover up his confusion.


----------



## Hijinx

It is just unbelievable that we watch these video's from Sky news and Australians and realize that the world is seeing what is being hidden by American media.
The American media is doing all they can to hide facts about Biden and his dementia and yet the truth still leaks out. The truth leaks out and there are still Americans that are either ignorant of the truth or willingly ignoring it because they hate Donald Trump.

People who ignore their suffering, Yes suffering, because the moron liberals are living through the same gas crunch, the same inflation, the same raise in the costs , the same loss of liberty that we all are , but they are seemingly happy about it because it isn't Donald Trump. 
They are like wives who keep returning to a husband that beats the piss out of them.
They must like it or why keep going back?


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> It is just unbelievable that we watch these video's from Sky news and Australians and realize that the world is seeing what is being hidden by American media.
> The American media is doing all they can to hide facts about Biden and his dementia and yet the truth still leaks out. The truth leaks out and there are still Americans that are either ignorant of the truth or willingly ignoring it because they hate Donald Trump.


It's all about obtaining and maintaining political power.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed

How long until a Silver Alert is issued for him?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> How long until a Silver Alert is issued for him?


Do they issue one if they don't need him back?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Do they issue one if they don't need him back?


You can keep him alert.


----------



## Hijinx

The guy that cuts the grass and trims the trees also walks the dogs.
Maybe they should put a leash on Biden and the gardener could walk him too.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Touts Grocery Coupons For People Who Get Vaccinated Again​
The White House amplified multiple grocery stores and pharmacy chains’ offers to provide $20 vouchers for Americans who get another dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

Officials are encouraging Americans to receive boosters before embarking upon holiday travel over the next two months. The White House said in a statement that President Joe Biden has called upon pharmacies to “double down” on efforts to increase vaccination rates, prompting the organizations to send “tens of millions of texts, calls, and emails to customers, multimedia marketing campaigns,” while federal pharmacy partners are extending hours and accepting walk-in appointments.

“Over 20 million Americans, including nearly one in five seniors, have already rolled up their sleeves to get their updated COVID-19 vaccine, and the President will encourage more Americans to do so right away,” the White House said. “The President will get his updated COVID-19 vaccine, and call on everyone — including state, local, education, and business leaders — to do their part to protect themselves, their loved ones, and their communities.”


----------



## Sneakers

Huh.  The vaxers and boosters will get these shots to 'protect' themselves and their families during the Holidays.  And then all these same folks will come down with Covid because the shots leave people susceptible to Covid infections.  And then the infections will be blamed on not following masking and safe distancing rules.  Which will lead to more mandates for more shots and masking and segregation and isolation.

Natural immunity is doing a better job.  Let nature do it's thing at this point.


----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


> Do they issue one if they don't need him back?




And be stuck with Harris .


----------



## ontheriver

Sneakers said:


> Huh.  The vaxers and boosters will get these shots to 'protect' themselves and their families during the Holidays.  And then all these same folks will come down with Covid because the shots leave people susceptible to Covid infections.  And then the infections will be blamed on not following masking and safe distancing rules.  Which will lead to more mandates for more shots and masking and segregation and isolation.
> 
> Natural immunity is doing a better job.  Let nature do it's thing at this point.


EVERY person I know that has gotten covid, EVERY ONE, has been vaxxed and some boosted.  I will take a pass on that.
I know 3 people who were fully vaxxed who have had major strokes.  One died.
It would take 6 LARGE men to hold me down.  I will kick ALL of them.  Hard.


----------



## Sneakers

ontheriver said:


> EVERY person I know that has gotten covid, EVERY ONE, has been vaxxed and some boosted.


My brothers and their wives have all been shot and boosted, and all have had multiple infections, not severe thank goodness.  But then my SIL argues with me because I won't get more shots.


----------



## ontheriver

Sneakers said:


> My brothers and their wives have all been shot and boosted, and all have had multiple infections, not severe thank goodness.  But then my SIL argues with me because I won't get more shots.


Yeah.  Every person who wants to do that, rock on.  NOT me.

I sit back and watch.  Scary for me for those I love.


----------



## Grumpy

ontheriver said:


> Yeah.  Every person who wants to do that, rock on.  NOT me.
> 
> I sit back and watch.  Scary for me for those I love.


 I am the only one in my family that refused. Some gave me hell and others took the jab under duress(job, friend pressure, etc). Family xmas party last year, I was personna non grata. I was lucky that I dodged the jab, job wise, they pushed it but accepted my request for exemption.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Still unvaccinated, still defiant. I'm not about to roll those dice. I had omicron and survived. **** the pushers. Although, I _am _looking into the shingles vaccine.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> I am the only one in my family that refused. Some gave me hell and others took the jab under duress(job, friend pressure, etc). Family xmas party last year, I was personna non grata. I was lucky that I dodged the jab, job wise, they pushed it but accepted my request for exemption.


Same, but I wasn't a pariah. Completely.


----------



## Grumpy

PrchJrkr said:


> Still unvaccinated, still defiant. I'm not about to roll those dice. I had omicron and survived. **** the pushers.


Had it in June, self tested, went to Urgent Care, doctor never even tested me or asked if I was vaxxed. Just gave me a prescription. Other than being dead tired with sniffles, it was gone in 3 days.


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> Other than being dead tired with sniffles, it was gone in 3 days.




Mine took about 2 weeks, moderating the fever with Tylenol or Ibuprofen ... the crappy cough from the sinuses I kept for about 6 weeks


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

My wife and I got the vaccine so we could visit my 86-yr old mother.  She passed so we never got boosted.  Wife had Covid this past July and it hit her hard.  Not hard enough for her doctor to prescribe any of the new fancy treatments, but it took her over two weeks to get moving around again.  As far as I know I've never gotten it.


----------



## Hijinx

The  masks didn't work, the vaccine doesn't work, and yet they keep pushing it.
They must be getting a big cut from Big Pharma.

It has to be putting big money in Biden's pocket.


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> The  masks didn't work, the vaccine doesn't work, and yet they keep pushing it.
> They must be getting a big cut from Big Pharma.
> 
> It has to be putting big money in Biden's pocket.


There is still a significant population out there wearing masks to this day.

All the hypochondriacs have been legitimized over the last two years.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> There is still a significant population out there wearing masks to this day.




Yep, go shopping somewhere in PG County


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> There is still a significant population out there wearing masks to this day.




Here's Your Sign


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Yep, go shopping somewhere in PG County


I can understand people in PG County wearing masks. They also vote for Steny Hoyer.
They aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


> There is still a significant population out there wearing masks to this day.
> 
> All the hypochondriacs have been legitimized over the last two years.




They have an excuse now. Masks, wipes & hand sanitizer.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Is he Bob Dole now always with a pen in his hand. Or does his pen shock him back into reality when he dozes off.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

when you to make EVERYTHING about race you end up with dumb assed analogizes like this


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden's failed secret deal with the Saudis​

Joe Biden, or at least Real President™ Ron Klain, thought they had a cut a deal with the Saudis that would save the Democrats’ bacon in the midterms.

Now they are fuming that their conspiracy failed.

So says The New York Times in a bombshell story that were it about Donald Trump would lead to an impeachment. But because we are talking about a Democrat the story will only cause the Establishment™ to shake their heads in embarrassment over the incompetence of this particular White House. They tried to defraud the American people–all well and good–but failure is difficult to forgive.

Because they failed, Congress is likely gone.



> WASHINGTON — As President Biden was planning a politically risky trip to Saudi Arabia this summer, *his top aides thought they had struck a secret deal to boost oil production through the end of the year* — an arrangement that could have helped justify breaking a campaign pledge to shun the kingdom and its crown prince.
> It didn’t work out that way.
> Mr. Biden went through with the trip. But earlier this month, Saudi Arabia and Russia steered a group of oil-producing countries in voting to slash oil production by two million barrels per day, the opposite of the outcome the administration thought it had secured as the Democratic Party struggles to deal with inflation and high gas prices heading into the November elections.
> The move led angry Biden administration officials to reassess America’s relationship with the kingdom and produced a flurry of accusatory statements between the two governments — including a charge by the White House that Saudi Arabia was helping Russia in its war in Ukraine.



Boost production through the end of the year. Not boost production period to save the world economy, about which nobody in the White House cares a whit–but to save the Democrats’ electoral prospects which are being destroyed by raging inflation and the (unacknowledged) recession devastating Americans’ finances.

*Biden is being politically bit in the ass by his improbably following through on his pledge to destroy the fossil fuel industry. His policies have constrained oil supplies, and fuel prices have spiked, helping accelerate the inflation that the explosion in the money supply and government spending have fueled. That was the intended effect; what was not intended was the harsh backlash from the voters, who unaccountably don’t feel they can afford electric cars (and there aren’t enough built to replace the current fleet in any case), don’t want the range anxiety, and surely don’t want to rely on public transport. For some reason people don’t want to be assaulted by roaming bands of criminals. Go figure.*



> Lawmakers who had been told about the trip’s benefits in classified briefings and other conversations that included details of the oil deal — which has not been previously disclosed and was supposed to lead to a surge in production between September and December — have been left fuming that Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman duped the administration.



Fuming at whom, exactly? The Biden Administration demanded that the Saudis bail them out politically–against their own obvious interests–and the Biden Administration screwed up big time.


----------



## GURPS

Biden pushes plan to help 'underserved students' most devastated by school closures he supported​


After the Education Department on Monday released data showing U.S. students suffered historic learning loss due to school closures during the COVID-19 pandemic, the Biden administration unveiled a new plan to address the nationwide decline in math and reading skills — but the updated "Learning Acceleration Guide" largely follows the administration's diversity, equity, and inclusion agenda.

The plan calls for spending billions of dollars on programs that advance "equity" and "culturally and linguistically relevant" learning to "address learning loss and accelerate recovery," particularly for "underserved students" most in need of help — the very kids hurt most by school closures pushed by President Biden and like-minded allies.

"While COVID-19 has touched all students, it has deepened pre-existing inequities facing students of color, students from low-income backgrounds, multilingual learners, students with disabilities, LGBTQI+ students, students experiencing homelessness, and other underserved students," the guide states.

The plan outlines six strategies for schools to use:


"Provide students with tailored learning acceleration opportunities."
"Implement high-quality and effective tutoring."
"Use high-quality diagnostic and formative assessments to inform and personalize
instruction."
"Integrate and prioritize the social, emotional, and academic needs of all students."
"Support the successful transitions of students from preschool to elementary school, elementary school to middle school, middle school to high school, and high school to postsecondary education and the workforce."
"Use high-quality out-of-school time learning experiences to support students'
social, emotional, and academic needs."


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden pushes plan to help 'underserved students' most devastated by school closures he supported​
> 
> 
> After the Education Department on Monday released data showing U.S. students suffered historic learning loss due to school closures during the COVID-19 pandemic, the Biden administration unveiled a new plan to address the nationwide decline in math and reading skills — but the updated "Learning Acceleration Guide" largely follows the administration's diversity, equity, and inclusion agenda.
> 
> The plan calls for spending billions of dollars on programs that advance "equity" and "culturally and linguistically relevant" learning to "address learning loss and accelerate recovery," particularly for "underserved students" most in need of help — the very kids hurt most by school closures pushed by President Biden and like-minded allies.
> 
> "While COVID-19 has touched all students, it has deepened pre-existing inequities facing students of color, students from low-income backgrounds, multilingual learners, students with disabilities, LGBTQI+ students, students experiencing homelessness, and other underserved students," the guide states.
> 
> The plan outlines six strategies for schools to use:
> 
> 
> "Provide students with tailored learning acceleration opportunities."
> "Implement high-quality and effective tutoring."
> "Use high-quality diagnostic and formative assessments to inform and personalize
> instruction."
> "Integrate and prioritize the social, emotional, and academic needs of all students."
> "Support the successful transitions of students from preschool to elementary school, elementary school to middle school, middle school to high school, and high school to postsecondary education and the workforce."
> "Use high-quality out-of-school time learning experiences to support students'
> social, emotional, and academic needs."




How's he going to do this with teachers who don't want to work.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Claimed Trip To Saudi Arabia Wasn’t About Oil. New Report Suggests They Lied.​

Biden’s team thought they secured the deal, but Saudi officials were privately telling others that they had no plans to go through with it.

The report noted that the first warning came in August when OPEC announced only a 100,000 barrel increase in oil production, half of what was expected. Several weeks later, OPEC announced it was cutting the 100,000 barrel increase.

The administration then learned that the kingdom was going to cut production and they desperately tried to stop them, but nothing worked.

The report effectively said that the Biden administration was clueless as to why the kingdom stabbed them in the back on their “secret deal.”

It’s worth noting that Biden repeatedly attacked the crown prince and the country while on the campaign trail, the administration has taken a stand against Saudi Arabia in their war in Yemen, and they are working with Saudi Arabia’s top enemy in the region: Iran. The Wall Street Journal added that Biden refused to talk to the crown prince for over a year and when he went to Saudi Arabia, officials there did not feel like Biden wanted to be there.

Biden and the Democrats have responded to Saudi Arabia’s decision to cut oil production by threatening to take various punitive actions against the kingdom, ranging from economic measures to reducing their military capabilities.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> I did see a couple of the smaller unions voted it down because it didn't address heath & time off issues. The story also said the union executive committee could still vote to appove over the rank & file.





Second Railroad Union Rejects Biden Admin’s Labor Deal, Increasing The Threat Of A Nationwide Strike​

A second railroad union rejected the labor deal negotiated by the Biden administration, increasing the chances of a nationwide rail strike.

The Brotherhood of Railroad Signalmen (BRS) voted overwhelmingly to reject the labor deal in a vote, the union said in a statement Wednesday. The union represents more than 6,000 railroad workers, and is the second major rail union to reject the deal, after the Brotherhood of Maintenance of Way Employes Division of the Teamsters rejected the deal earlier this month. Two unions rejecting the deal increases the likelihood that the unions could strike right before the peak holiday season.

“For the first time that I can remember, the BRS members voted not to ratify a National Agreement, and with the highest participation rate in BRS history,” union president Michael Baldwin said in a statement on the union’s website.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Second Railroad Union Rejects Biden Admin’s Labor Deal, Increasing The Threat Of A Nationwide Strike​
> 
> A second railroad union rejected the labor deal negotiated by the Biden administration, increasing the chances of a nationwide rail strike.
> 
> The Brotherhood of Railroad Signalmen (BRS) voted overwhelmingly to reject the labor deal in a vote, the union said in a statement Wednesday. The union represents more than 6,000 railroad workers, and is the second major rail union to reject the deal, after the Brotherhood of Maintenance of Way Employes Division of the Teamsters rejected the deal earlier this month. Two unions rejecting the deal increases the likelihood that the unions could strike right before the peak holiday season.
> 
> “For the first time that I can remember, the BRS members voted not to ratify a National Agreement, and with the highest participation rate in BRS history,” union president Michael Baldwin said in a statement on the union’s website.


Everyone is still waiting to see what the two big operating unions (BLET and SMART-TD) do.  It sounds like their leadership is delaying voting.


----------



## Sneakers

This has the makings of a really bad winter.  Rationed/expensive fuel and strikes means slowed/non-delivery of staples like food.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> This has the makings of a really bad winter.




I'm going to laugh my ass off at thee EU


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> Everyone is still waiting to see what the two big operating unions (BLET and SMART-TD) do.  It sounds like their leadership is delaying voting.




Just delay that vote until after the election .    

I guess it didn't work with oil production.


----------



## Merlin99

Most people don’t realize that railroads engines run on diesel fuel these days.


----------



## GURPS

Biden falsely says the price of gas was more than $5 when he took office (when it was $2.39) as he attacks Trump for giving him an 'economy in ruins' and insists Republicans will do the same​

*President Joe Biden touted U.S. manufacturing gains Thursday on a trip to Syracuse – where he claimed gas prices were down compared to when he took office, when in fact they are higher.

'We're down $1.25 Since the peak this summer, and they've been falling for the last three weeks as well as well, and adding up real savings for families today.,' Biden said. 

'The most common price of gas in America is $3.39 down from over $5 When I took office,' he continued.*

The average cost of a gallon of gas on the AAA site was $3.76 Thursday. When he took office, it was averaging $2.39 – or about half what he said it was then – according to the Energy Information Institute.

Prices spiked starting the spring of 2020 after pandemic drops before Biden took office, through Russia's invasion of Ukraine in February, and topped out in July – causing political headaches for Biden and Democrats.

*He also accused Shell oil of misusing its record profits that were announced Thursday. The company said earlier its third-quarter profit was a near-record $9.45 billion. Biden accuses oil firms and refiners of not passing on savings to consumers.*

Biden made the comments on a trip to Syracuse, New York, where he attended law school and met his first wife, Nelia Hunter. Many family members were in attendance. It came as Democrats are scrambling to keep control of Congress.

His party is facing headwinds even in blue states like New York, and Biden tore into Donald Trump on the economy, amid criticism that Democrats placed too much emphasis on abortion issues after the Supreme Court struck down Roe v. Wade. 

*'The previous president made a string of broken promises in places like Wisconsin, Indiana and Ohio,' Biden said. 'On my watch, we've kept our commitments. On my watch, made in America isn't just a slogan, it's a reality.' *


----------



## GURPS

"We're cracking down on hidden 'junk' fees like surprise overdraft and deposit fees, credit card late fees, hidden hotel booking fees," Biden tweeted on Wednesday. "Even those termination charges that stop you from switching cable and internet plans to get a better deal. They add up. We're taking action."

Biden explained that he directed the Competition Council that he created to crack down on "unfair fees."

The White House has argued that actions to "limit or disallow junk fees have the potential to create more efficient markets by requiring firms to compete on the merits by offering a lower (actual) price or a better product or service."

*Biden said eliminating these junk fees would be a way to bring down costs for families hurt by rising inflation.  *

[clip]

John Berlau, CEI senior fellow, said that "junk fees" are defined as fees politicians do not like.

"Fees that are separate from a product's or service's basic price can serve many beneficial functions for consumers and entrepreneurs, including to ensure that only consumers who use this service are billed for its cost," he wrote. "If those fees were to be banned, all consumers — including lower income-consumers— would likely be charged more to subsidize the cost of a particular service. How would that lead to fair and equitable results?"










						Biden crackdown on 'junk fees' will end up costing consumers more money: pro-market analysts
					

"If those fees were to be banned, all consumers — including lower-income consumers — would likely be charged more to subsidize the cost of a particular service," writes a CEI expert.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Grumpy

He really needs to get with Barry and figure this out. (less than 20 seconds)


----------



## Sneakers

Ya gotta feel somewhat bad for him.  He just can't realize what he's saying, and his team keeps putting him in a position to make an ass out of himself.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

President Pudding Pop said the American people are seeing the benefits of this economy and that our families have more net worth now than we did before the pandemic.

No, really.


He said it.

Hey, we had the same reaction … watch.


















						Biden pisses EVERYONE off claiming Americans have MORE net worth now than before the pandemic
					

The Biden family maybe ... the rest of us are hurting BIGLY.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden connects ‘despicable’ Paul Pelosi attack to Republican talk of stolen elections​

“This is despicable. There’s no place in America. There’s too much violence, political violence, too much hatred, too much vitriol,” Biden said at the start of remarks to Pennsylvania Democrats.

“And what makes us think that one party can talk about stolen elections, COVID being a hoax, that it’s all a bunch of lies, and it not affect people who may not be so well balanced,” Biden continued.

“What makes us think that it’s not going to corrode the political climate? Enough is enough is enough. Every person of good conscience needs to clearly and unambiguously stand up against violence in our politics, no matter what your politics are.”

Biden said he’d spoken with Pelosi and helped arrange for her to get back from Washington, D.C., to San Francisco. Paul Pelosi, 82, underwent surgery for a skull fracture and is expected to make a full recovery.


----------



## GURPS

'An instinctive liar'​

"The guy is an instinctive liar," Steve Milloy, a senior legal fellow at the Energy & Environment Legal Institute, told FOX Business. "It's very clear that gas prices were rock bottom when he became president, and it's very clear that his policies have sent gas prices up."

"For him to claim the gas prices have come down recently because of what he's been doing is ridiculous," Milloy added. "He's done nothing to increase oil production."


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden connects ‘despicable’ Paul Pelosi attack to Republican talk of stolen elections​
> 
> “This is despicable. There’s no place in America. There’s too much violence, political violence, too much hatred, too much vitriol,” Biden said at the start of remarks to Pennsylvania Democrats.
> 
> “And what makes us think that one party can talk about stolen elections, COVID being a hoax, that it’s all a bunch of lies, and it not affect people who may not be so well balanced,” Biden continued.
> 
> “What makes us think that it’s not going to corrode the political climate? Enough is enough is enough. Every person of good conscience needs to clearly and unambiguously stand up against violence in our politics, no matter what your politics are.”
> 
> Biden said he’d spoken with Pelosi and helped arrange for her to get back from Washington, D.C., to San Francisco. Paul Pelosi, 82, underwent surgery for a skull fracture and is expected to make a full recovery.




Has he ever talked about the kid run over by the crazed democrat because he was a republican .?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

It's Happening! Elon's Twitter Just Fact-Checked Joe Biden's Official Presidential Account​

A few moments ago, less than 24 hours after Elon Musk took over as Chief Twit of Twitter, a fact-check has been placed on one of Joe Biden’s @POTUS tweets because… he’s lying. Biden tweeted, “Let me give you the facts. In 202, 55 corporations made $40 billion. And they paid zero in federal taxes. My Inflation Reduction Act puts an end to this.”

Not so fast, homie. Twitter took the opportunity to add context that said, “Out of the 55 corporations the tweet referenced only 14 had earnings greater than $1 billion and would be eligible under Biden’s tax law.” LOL





Twitter also linked Glen Kessler’s fact-check of the claim in the _Washington Post_ in which he concluded, “This ’55 corporations’ number is probably in the ballpark but readers should be aware that it’s not based on actual tax returns but instead is an estimate of taxes paid based on corporate reports.” Though Kessler could not bring himself to call it what it is — a lie — he had to admit that it’s not accurate.


I like this new Twitter. Well done, Elon!


----------



## GURPS

Just 10 Days From Midterms, Biden Blames Republicans for Paul Pelosi's Assault​




But that was just the beginning of Biden’s airtight case against his political opponents. He continued his baseless attack and added his core feature (which also happens to be a sign of dementia) to really make it stick: YELLING at the audience like an angry, tired, confused grandpa.

“What makes us think that one party could talk about stolen elections, Covid being a hoax, it was all a bunch of lies, and it not affect people who may not be so well balanced,” Biden said, before lashing out. “WHAT MAKES US THINK that it’s not gonna corrode the political climate. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden administration considers hindering military aid to Saudi Arabia in a 'punishing' response to it cutting oil production, report says*




The Biden administration is considering delaying promised military aid to Saudi Arabia in response to the Gulf country's decision to slash oil production, sources told NBC News.

It could include shipments of Patriot MIM-104E guided ballistic missiles, which Saudi Arabia has a contract to purchase 300 of from the US. The Saudis have Patriot launch systems, but need the missiles to defend against attacks from Houthi rebels in Yemen, per the report.

Sources told NBC that some military officials support the idea, while others argue that the military relationship between the two countries should be kept separate from the oil dispute.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Votes With Granddaughter, Trips Over His Hypocrisy and Compares Himself to Fetterman​

*Even though Biden attacked Georgia over the election law that they passed last year claiming that it was “Jim Crow on steroids,” Georgia has more opportunity to vote than Delaware. You may notice something else when the two of them vote — they both have to show ID. It even looks like they have signature verification as well.

So if an ID is racist, as Democrats have told us, why is that happening in Joe Biden’s state and why isn’t he objecting, if it’s suppression? *Because of course, it’s not suppression, he knows that, he’s engaged in it for years. It’s normal in Delaware, in much of the country, and in a lot of places elsewhere in the world. It’s only the Democrats who try to make some ridiculous lie that requiring an ID is suppression. But they only attack the red states over it. It shows how completely hypocritical Joe Biden was in his criticism of Georgia.

[clip]

Biden then made comments on which we already reported — about the Pelosi attack and attacking people for questioning elections and saying that kind of “talk” must stop. Maybe he should check with Hillary Clinton who just declared that the Republicans were planning to steal the 2024 election


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> It's Happening! Elon's Twitter Just Fact-Checked Joe Biden's Official Presidential Account​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Mocked For Claiming There Are ’54 States’: ‘How Much More Of This Are We Supposed To Tolerate?’​

President Joe Biden (D) faced mockery online late last week after he falsely claimed on the campaign trail that there are “54 states.”

Biden made the remarks Friday at the “Pennsylvania Democratic Party Reception” while talking about how the Democrats had success in the 2018 midterm elections by talking about health care.

“And, of course, they’re going try for their 499th time, or whatever the number is — they’re still determined to eliminate the Affordable Care Act,” Biden said.

“And, by the way, if they do, that means — not a joke, everybody,” Biden said. “That’s why we defeated it in 2018 when they tried to do it. We went to 54 states.”


----------



## GURPS

Biden threatens higher taxes on oil companies if they do not work to lower gas prices​

“Their profits are a windfall of war,” Biden said, referring to Russia’s war in Ukraine, which prompted Western sanctions that reduced oil supply. *“It’s time for these companies to stop their war profiteering.”*

“If they don’t they’re going to pay a higher tax on their excess profits,” he said.

*With eight days to go before Election Day, White House messaging has focused on how Democrats are working to improve the economy and how Republicans would make it worse. Inflation and the economy consistently rank as the top issue for voters — and higher gas prices stretched consumer budgets for much of this year.*

Ahead of the election, he has highlighted efforts to reduce consumer costs in a range of other industries. Last week, Biden announced initiatives to address “junk fees” from banks, airlines, cable companies and other industries, aiming to “provide families with more breathing room.”

Any new taxes on oil profits would need congressional approval, which may prove difficult as Democrats control both chambers of Congress by slim margins. Progressives like Senators Bernie Sanders of Vermont and Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts previously floated the idea.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden May Have Doomed the Democrats for Years to Come*



“We consistently see where the African American vote, about 20% or more, are going for Republican candidates,” InsiderAdvantage chairman Matt Towery said of the midterm elections in Georgia and Pennsylvania.

“When it comes to either Hispanic, Latino or what we call other, sometimes it’s 60-something percent for the Republican,” he continued. “These are things that we’ve never seen before. I’ve never seen Republican candidates getting 20% of the African American vote this close to an election. I certainly have never seen Hispanic, Latinos or other races trending Republican like I’m seeing in this particular year.”

According to Robert Cahaly of The Trafalgar Group, Gov. Brian Kemp and Herschel Walker are doing well will black voters in Georgia, as is Dr. Mehmet Oz, who is running for the U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania.

“The two states you mentioned are particularly interesting, with Walker doing 23% among black voters. Governor Kemp is doing 20,” Cahaly told Hannity. “What is really fascinating how well Oz is doing. We’ve got Oz in the 30s and the only one in the country breaking 20% with African American women.”


----------



## GURPS

Team Biden’s latest welfare expansion: Medicaid payments for housing, food, even furniture​

The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services recently approved three section 1115 demonstration initiatives that allow Oregon, Massachusetts and Arizona to use Medicaid funds to pay nonmedical expenses such as housing supports (rent, relocation expenses, furniture), meals, air conditioning and air purifiers “during climate emergencies” and transportation services.

CMS Administrator Chiquita Brooks-LaSure argues such measures are needed “to address the root social causes of health concerns, like lack of access to nutritious food and housing insecurity.”

This is an unnecessary and potentially enormous expansion of Medicaid, the government-funded health program for low-income families, children and the disabled — and, in Medicaid expansion states, low-income adults. Medicaid covers roughly one in four Americans. It is financed partly by the federal government (about two-thirds on average) and partly by the individual states. States have leeway in spending their portion, but strict rules limit how they can use the federal chunk.


----------



## GURPS

Biden threatens oil companies with ‘higher tax’ if they don’t increase production​
Analysts have attributed this year’s high gas prices not only to the war, but to a rebound in demand after the pandemic *as well as refinery closures and outages. *

Gasoline prices averaged about $3.76 per gallon nationally on Monday, down a few cents from a week ago when they were at around $3.79 per gallon. 

While that price is still causing pain for numerous consumers, it’s also a significant drop from June highs of $5.02 per gallon. 

U.S. oil production has grown after falling with decreased demand during the pandemic. 

The Energy Information Administration, an independent government statistics agency, projects that next year, the country will produce an average of 12.4 million barrels per day in 2023, which would beat 2019’s record high production. It projects that this year’s average will be 11.7 million barrels per day. 

However, producers have also shown some aversion to what could be a risky investment in new drilling in case fuel prices drop again soon. In recent months, major companies have also sought to return profits to their shareholders by buying back their own stocks. 

*The oil industry rebuked Biden’s comments on Monday, saying that more taxes would actually discourage production. *

“Increasing taxes on American energy discourages investment in new production, which is the exact opposite of what is needed. American families and businesses are looking to lawmakers for solutions, not campaign rhetoric,” said American Petroleum Institute President Mike Sommers in a written statement. 







From what I have read there is no more capacity in the system, and the shuttered refineries are not worth the cost


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Seems To Think The Diesel Crisis Will Magically Fix Itself​

Now, thanks to globalist trade policies which have greatly favored outsourcing and moved factories to other nations, goods are made in Mexico and loaded on diesel trucks and diesel rail cars. Or they are made in China and sent across the Pacific Ocean on diesel tankers, which require hundreds of thousands of gallons.

The need for diesel is a result of our economic policies.

Ironic that the Biden administration is incentivizing electric vehicles with a goal of using less gas. Yet, here again, policies are pro-diesel. The metals, minerals and rare earth elements required for an EV are mined using diesel machines. So fossil fuel heavy is EV production that a 2019 German Study determined they produce more CO2 than conventional combustion engines and have no carbon offsetting value.

Why do we pursue it? Why does the Biden administration push electric vehicles (EV) to “stop using gas” when in reality it means “use more diesel”? This policy is insanity.

Team Biden is watching this happen in real time and hoping it resolves itself, but it will not. Government actions have market consequences. A serious government would acknowledge the situation.

Even a child with no business or economic experience opening a lemon stand for the very first time intrinsically, innately understands the need for lemons. Nonetheless, here is a Biden administration saying we want EVs, we want wind and solar manufactured in China and shipped on tankers, all of which requires a greater need for diesel, and instead we are doing the opposite.

The amount of diesel produced from a barrel of crude is fixed. The Biden team have asked refiners to produce more, as if you can squeeze any more juice from a lemon.

To get more juice you need more lemons, a greater supply, but supply is under attack by this administration.

We have the fewest oil and gas permits since World War II. Biden has proudly and prominently canceled permits from in the Gulf of Mexico, the Atlantic Ocean, the Pacific Ocean, Alaska and federal lands. Our supply is dwindling. The logical consequence is that the refined diesel product is dwindling.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden admin accuses Arizona of trespassing by building barrier on US-Mexico border*




Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey was accused this week by the Biden administration of trespassing as the Republican governor makes efforts to fill gaps along the U.S.-Mexico border with shipping containers.

Ducey announced last week that he would have crews install shipping containers along a section of the border to fill gaps not covered by a wall. The announcement came two weeks after federal officials ordered him to take down containers he had placed in the southwestern part of the state.


----------



## GURPS

Biden lost temper with Zelenskyy in June phone call when Ukrainian leader asked for more aid​

But a phone call between the two leaders in June played out differently from previous ones, according to four people familiar with the call. Biden had barely finished telling Zelenskyy he’d just greenlighted another $1 billion in U.S. military assistance for Ukraine when Zelenskyy started listing all the additional help he needed and wasn’t getting. Biden lost his temper, the people familiar with the call said. The American people were being quite generous, and his administration and the U.S. military were working hard to help Ukraine, he said, raising his voice, and Zelenskyy could show a little more gratitude.

Administration officials said Biden and Zelenskyy’s relationship has only improved since the June phone call, after which Zelenskyy made a statement praising the U.S. for its generous assistance. But the clash reflects Biden’s early awareness that both congressional and public support for sending billions of dollars to Ukraine could begin to fade. That moment has arrived just as the president prepares to ask Congress to greenlight even money for Ukraine.


----------



## GURPS

What's Going on With Joe Biden's Hand?​


Rather it was the picture The Hill posted with the story. The picture appeared to be from the event, with Biden wearing the same tie and having a similar background. Click on the picture to enlarge it, and you can see two wounds on his hand — a bigger one and a smaller one, partially healed.

Now normally, in a blood draw, the blood is taken from the median cubital vein in the antecubital fossa (the crevice of the elbow). So, what’s going on with those wounds on the hand? Many thought that they looked like IV injection points.






There’s been a lot of speculation in the past about Biden getting medicine to help him. But Joe Biden has not said anything in that regard. Joe Biden and John Fetterman seem to have a lot in common. They both have cognition issues (for different reasons), and they both aren’t forthcoming about what is involved in those issues.

But this is–once again–raising those questions, and now many are calling on the Biden team to explain what the marks are. Some have speculated that it was related to medicine for Biden’s cognitive problems.


----------



## GURPS

Biden's Nightmare Rally Got Even Worse With What He Forgot - and Imagined Next​


How bad was it? Wasserman Schultz had to plead with the people there to clap.

But it got worse.

He forgot what the acronym FEMA means.








Just a month ago–and he couldn’t even remember that.

But Biden being Biden, he also couldn’t go to an event without making up some imaginary story. Biden had people shaking their heads and asking if he was talking to dead people again, with another remark he made on Tuesday. About a month ago, Biden was at an event and asked where Rep. Jackie Walorski (R-IN) was. Waloski had been killed the month before, and Biden himself had issued a statement honoring her memory. Yet, he didn’t seem to understand that she was dead at that September event.

On Tuesday, Biden was speaking about insulin, and he said that he had spoken to the person who invented it. This was in the context of talking about the Inflation Reduction Act, which he said put a cap on the price of insulin. President Donald Trump had put a cap on it before Biden came in and temporarily interrupted that. So, Biden took credit for restarting what Trump had done.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Ken King

GURPS said:


> But this is–once again–raising those questions, and now many are calling on the Biden team to explain what the marks are. Some have speculated that it was related to medicine for Biden’s cognitive problems.


Its where they inserted his tracking chip.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden's Nightmare Rally Got Even Worse With What He Forgot - and Imagined Next​
> 
> 
> How bad was it? Wasserman Schultz had to plead with the people there to clap.
> 
> But it got worse.
> 
> He forgot what the acronym FEMA means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a month ago–and he couldn’t even remember that.
> 
> But Biden being Biden, he also couldn’t go to an event without making up some imaginary story. Biden had people shaking their heads and asking if he was talking to dead people again, with another remark he made on Tuesday. About a month ago, Biden was at an event and asked where Rep. Jackie Walorski (R-IN) was. Waloski had been killed the month before, and Biden himself had issued a statement honoring her memory. Yet, he didn’t seem to understand that she was dead at that September event.
> 
> On Tuesday, Biden was speaking about insulin, and he said that he had spoken to the person who invented it. This was in the context of talking about the Inflation Reduction Act, which he said put a cap on the price of insulin. President Donald Trump had put a cap on it before Biden came in and temporarily interrupted that. So, Biden took credit for restarting what Trump had done.





Was Nelson Mandela there with him .?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Said ’Democracy’ 37 Times in 20-Minute Address Week Before Midterms ​


President Joe Biden uttered the word “democracy” 37 times in a 20-minute speech on Wednesday that seemed to be his final pitch to American voters to vote for Democrats in next week’s midterm elections.

Biden’s speech cautioned against letting Republicans take power after the midterm election, arguing that the “very soul of America itself” is on the line. Biden’s speech came amid projections from analysts who expect Republicans to regain the majority in the House and U.S. Senate. Additionally, Democrats are playing defense in several districts Biden carried by significant margins in 2020.

As Breitbart News detailed:



> Biden’s speech was sharply partisan, ignoring Democrats who protested the results of the 2016 election, falsely declaring Trump an illegitimate president elected because of Russian influence. He also ignored incidents of Democrat political violence and political figures who refused to acknowledge legitimate elections.
> …
> Biden repeated many of the talking points about democracy he has pursued since his inauguration, again blaming Republicans for endangering the future of democracy in the United States.


----------



## GURPS

Democracy Itself at Stake if You Vote for Republicans in the Midterms​

Biden began his speech by recalling a deranged individual’s attack on Paul Pelosi on Friday after the assailant could not find Speaker Nancy Pelosi in their home in San Francisco.

The president again tried to connect the attack against Pelosi to January 6, when Trump supporters stormed Capitol Hill to protest the 2020 presidential election.

Biden blamed former President Donald Trump for challenging the results of the 2020 election, which he argued only increased the number of incidents of political violence.

“We don’t settle our differences in America with a riot, a mob, or a bullet or a hammer, we settle them peacefully at the battle box — ballot box,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

An Ex-Leftist Reacts to Biden’s Speech About 'Democracy'​


Dear Mr. President,

*First of all, the United States of America is not a democracy. Dear God, that is Civics 101. America is a republic. It was designed as a republic because the framers knew that democracies could easily descend into mob rule. That includes mobs you like. More on that later.*

Secondly, the man who attacked Paul Pelosi is a mentally ill drug addict whose interests and intentions were all over the map. I don’t see you shedding any tears for the people who face these lunatics every single day on city streets. But your people found enough to get back on the MAGA horse.

Speaking of that, and mobs…
*
Third, no one is buying ”MAGA Republicans” anymore. You’ve ridden said horse into the ground. It’s dead. Leave it be. It was not the vast majority of Republicans who stormed the Capitol on January 6. It wasn’t even the majority of people at the rally. But you just can’t leave it alone.* Americans, sir, have been struggling with increasing crime under the watch of you and your counterparts, and they have very few tears left to shed for the protected class who, for a few hours out of one day, felt threatened. And frankly, sir, you and your party have trotted out the routine so many times that any dramatic value it may have had is lost on everyone but yourselves and your pet media. Nary a word from you about the sieges in cities by anarchists or the threats against a Supreme Court justice. You cry crocodile tears over J6 and talk about unifying a nation while finding any reason to raid the homes of abortion opponents and ignore the destruction of pregnancy centers.


----------



## GURPS

Biden, Calling For Americans To Unite, Demonizes Republicans As A Threat To Democracy​

“This violence against Democrats, Republicans and nonpartisan officials just doing their jobs are the consequence of lies told for power and profit,” Biden claimed. “Lies of conspiracy and malice. Lies repeated over and over that generate a cycle of anger, hate, vitriol, and even violence.”

Biden claimed that the “overwhelming majority of Americans believe our democracy is at risk, that our democracy is under threat” because “the defeated former President of the United States refused to accept the results of the 2020 election.”

Biden said that Trump’s claims were “an article of faith in the MAGA Republican Party” and that “extreme MAGA Republicans aim to question not only the legitimacy of past elections, but elections being held now and into the future.”

“The extreme MAGA element of the Republican Party, which is a minority [of] that party as I said earlier, but is its driving force, is trying to succeed where they failed in 2020, to suppress the right of voters and subvert the electoral system itself,” Biden claimed without evidence. “That means denying your right to vote and deciding whether your vote even counts.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Democracy Itself at Stake if You Vote for Republicans in the Midterms​
> 
> Biden began his speech by recalling a deranged individual’s attack on Paul Pelosi on Friday after the assailant could not find Speaker Nancy Pelosi in their home in San Francisco.
> 
> The president again tried to connect the attack against Pelosi to January 6, when Trump supporters stormed Capitol Hill to protest the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> Biden blamed former President Donald Trump for challenging the results of the 2020 election, which he argued only increased the number of incidents of political violence.
> 
> “We don’t settle our differences in America with a riot, a mob, or a bullet or a hammer, we settle them peacefully at the battle box — ballot box,” he said.



Democracy is not democrats. It may be part of the spelling, but not the same.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden claimed that the “overwhelming majority of Americans believe our democracy is at risk, that our democracy is under threat” because “the defeated former President of the United States refused to accept the results of the 2020 election.”


Yeah... that's it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





The political violence comes after the election when the republicans get sworn in.


----------



## RoseRed

herb749 said:


> The political violence comes after the election when the republicans get sworn in.


Again.


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> The political violence comes after the election when the republicans get sworn in.


Somewhere around Jan 6?  At the Capitol?


----------



## GURPS

‘Terrifies me’: Biden turns heads when he says, ‘you can plug your car into the house and make it light up’​


“By the way, in your home, you know, the batteries that we have now – they’re getting more and more sophisticated,” he said. “Guess what? You can plug your car into the house and make it light up.”

The audience chuckled at Biden’s enthusiasm, prompting the president to stress that he was serious.







“You think I’m joking?” Biden asked. “It’s a little simplistic, but you literally you can, literally you can.”

Biden pondered the benefits of such an option when rolling blackouts impacted swathes of the U.S. during the summer months.

“Oh this summer. It really is kind of exciting,” he gushed.

Social media was quick to respond that they wished the president was “joking,” as he likes to say.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Complains Oil Companies ‘Should Be Drilling More’ After Vowing to End Fossil Fuels​


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Tells Reporters Americans “Want More” of His Inflation Policies Before Shuffling Away​


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Sounds Alarm About Elon Musk: Twitter ‘Spews Lies All Across the World’​


“Elon Musk goes out and buys an outfit that spews lies all across the world,” he said.

The president commented on Musk’s purchase of the social media platform during a fundraiser in Chicago.

“There’s no editors anymore in America,” he added, revisiting a theme he has complained about during this election cycle.

In October, Biden lamented the decline of the mainstream media’s ability to control the political narrative.





_That's bullshit ... the papers and news rooms left  have editors ..... what Leftists / Progressives don't like is ANYBODY may report on a news story or incident or expose a politician .... look at Drudge breaking Monica Lewinsky


Tim Pool provides commentary one the stories of the day, and he has recycled those profits to start his own news organization


the rise of next generation news sites - Epoch Times, Post Millennial ... outfits not ate up with progressive-ism_


----------



## GURPS

“I Don’t Know What the Hell They’re Going to Impeach Me For”​




Joe Biden’s list of impeachable offenses is so long that we don’t know where to start.

A few honorable mentions:


Illegal CDC eviction moratorium (Biden admitted on a hot mic it was unconstitutional)
Biden’s foreign influence peddling operation with his son Hunter and brother James
Biden’s illegal request that the Saudis delay oil production until after the midterms
Biden’s open borders policies and refusal to protect the borders


----------



## GURPS

Though Biden has attacked Republicans for wanting to cut Social Security and Medicare benefits, there has been no GOP effort to cut either program. On the contrary, Republicans created the largest unilateral Medicare expansion in 2003, while Democrates enacted the two largest partisan Medicare cuts in 2010 and 2022, according to the Daily Beast.

Biden’s criticism refers to Republican Senators Rick Scott of Florida and Ron Johnson of Wisconsin, who recently proposed that Social Security and Medicare receive a reauthorization vote every few years to provide lawmakers an opportunity to update the programs as needed, The Daily Beast reported. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, however, already stated that a new reauthorization requirement for either program would not be a part of a Republican Senate majority agenda, according to the New York Times.











						‘What Idiots’: Biden Insults Illinois Protesters On Campaign Stop While Accusing Opponents Social Security Cuts
					

Protestors gathered outside an Illinois venue were labeled as "idiots" Saturday by President Joe Biden while on a campaign stop.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden Freaks out on Stage for Mysterious Reasons, Steps in It Big-Time Over Energy Policy​


----------



## GURPS

Not Even Democrats Are Buying Biden’s ‘MAGA Republican’ Balderdash Anymore​



But now, it appears that even Democrats aren’t pretending to subscribe to this silly rhetoric anymore. Nevertheless, the president is still hoping to scare up some votes for Democratic candidates by insisting that Republicans are the next coming of Adolf Hitler.

During a rally in Miami last week, Biden addressed the crowd, claiming that “democracy is on the ballot this year.”

That’s right. If Americans democratically elect Republicans, then democracy will somehow die a slow and painful death.

In his last argument before the election, he gave an encore performance of his “MAGA Republican” speech in Pennsylvania earlier this year, warning about “mega MAGA Republicans” and reiterating that “This ain’t your father’s Republican Party.”

But this approach does not seem to be resonating with anyone, according to a recent USA Today report:



> Yet there are serious doubts, including among Democrats, whether Biden’s doomsday portrayal of Republicans has broken through as stubborn inflation and pocketbook issues weigh on voters. Some in the party say Democrats should have touched more on economic concerns earlier in the campaign and less about restoring abortion rights, which dominated Democratic ads for much of the race, in part on the advice of the “governing consulting class.”


----------



## herb749

He's now old man yells at clouds.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Not Even Democrats Are Buying Biden’s ‘MAGA Republican’ Balderdash Anymore



Damn it!!!  I just had all my MEGA-MAGA T-shirts printed.


----------



## Sneakers

You'd think by now his handlers would not allow him to make speeches, and find a reason to hide him.  He is clearly in full dementia mode and these public appearances do absolutely nothing to aid the Dem's position.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> You'd think by now his handlers would not allow him to make speeches, and find a reason to hide him.  He is clearly in full dementia mode and these public appearances do absolutely nothing to aid the Dem's position.


I'm waiting for the public urination and vulgar language phase to hit. 

That'll be entertaining if it's in full swing during a G7 conference.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Promises Climate Activist at Rally in New York: ‘No More Drilling’​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


>



I swear.... that smile looks like an android in a movie I saw ... couldn't control the face.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

GURPS said:


> ‘Terrifies me’: Biden turns heads when he says, ‘you can plug your car into the house and make it light up’​
> 
> 
> “By the way, in your home, you know, the batteries that we have now – they’re getting more and more sophisticated,” he said. “Guess what? You can plug your car into the house and make it light up.”
> 
> The audience chuckled at Biden’s enthusiasm, prompting the president to stress that he was serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You think I’m joking?” Biden asked. “It’s a little simplistic, but you literally you can, literally you can.”
> 
> Biden pondered the benefits of such an option when rolling blackouts impacted swathes of the U.S. during the summer months.
> 
> “Oh this summer. It really is kind of exciting,” he gushed.
> 
> Social media was quick to respond that they wished the president was “joking,” as he likes to say.



 Biden probably believes you can plug EV into your house and power it up to charge your EV. 

Maybe that why there isn’t any concern with ensuring the power grid is updated.  It’ll be obsolete. EV powers house, house charges EV. Lol


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Not Even Democrats Are Buying Biden’s ‘MAGA Republican’ Balderdash Anymore​
> 
> 
> 
> But now, it appears that even Democrats aren’t pretending to subscribe to this silly rhetoric anymore. Nevertheless, the president is still hoping to scare up some votes for Democratic candidates by insisting that Republicans are the next coming of Adolf Hitler.
> 
> During a rally in Miami last week, Biden addressed the crowd, claiming that “democracy is on the ballot this year.”
> 
> That’s right. If Americans democratically elect Republicans, then democracy will somehow die a slow and painful death.
> 
> In his last argument before the election, he gave an encore performance of his “MAGA Republican” speech in Pennsylvania earlier this year, warning about “mega MAGA Republicans” and reiterating that “This ain’t your father’s Republican Party.”
> 
> But this approach does not seem to be resonating with anyone, according to a recent USA Today report:


James Clyburn (D-SC) does.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> I swear.... that smile looks like an android in a movie I saw ... couldn't control the face.


They hit him with some poppers before he stumbles out on stage.


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s Avuncular Façade Barely Hides His Anger At The Media — And The 74 Million Americans Who Voted For The Other Guy​

Ramblin’ Joe was up in New York on Sunday in an 11th-hour attempt to save Democratic Gov. Kathy Hochul’s job as governor. His speech was interrupted by climate protesters, which enraged Biden.

“No more drilling,” Biden snapped at a climate heckler. “There is no more drilling. I haven’t formed any new drilling,” Biden said.

He then got befuddled when he tried to return to his speech and nearly stumbled off the stage at one point. “‘Oops, stepping on a – hmm – it’s black. Anyway,” Biden said after he teetered.

As Democrats have plunged in the midterm election polls — nearly every pollster predicts a “red tsunami” on Tuesday, with many saying Republicans take the House in a landslide and likely win back the Senate, too — Biden has grown increasingly cantankerous.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden: Historic Black Universities Are ‘Just as Smart’ as Other Colleges​


*“HBCUs don’t have the endowments others have, but guess what, you’re just as smart, you’re just as bright, you’re just as good as any college in America,” Biden said.*

“That money is to build laboratories and other things for the future that you need to have access to,” he added.

Biden’s comment recalls a number of racially insensitive comments he has made about black people.

“Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids,” he said in 2019 during a speech in Iowa on the campaign trails.



I wonder why not, where are all these rich sports stars ... and media types like Oprah ...


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Fact-Checked by Twitter AGAIN!​


----------



## GURPS

Biden Keeps Promising To Make Energy More Expensive. Believe Him.​

The administration’s stated goal — one of the major policy planks of the Democratic Party — is to deliberately, through mandates or bans or taxes or contrived “markets,” make fossil fuels prohibitively expensive to force a “transition.” Biden’s Plan for a Clean Energy Revolution and Environmental Justice promises that a 100 percent clean energy economy and net-zero emissions will exist no later than 2050. California has banned new gas-powered cars by 2035. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Green New Deal, supported by virtually every Democratic Party presidential candidate last time around, is far more extreme.

In case there was any confusion, however, Biden reiterated his position at a rally for New York Gov. Kathy Hochul later this past weekend. Responding to a climate activist heckler, Biden shouted: “No more drilling. There is no more drilling! I haven’t formed any new drilling.” It’s one of the few true things the president has said in a while. The Biden administration, even during historic spikes in gas prices, effectively shut down any new federal leases. Sure, the administration pressured OPEC+ to temporarily offer a reprieve before the election, but it has barely budged on domestic production. This is what Democrats have wanted for decades.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Admin Set Up Illegal Migrants In Hotel Suites, Complete With Room Service​

The Biden administration placed illegal migrants into taxpayer-funded hotel suites with comfortable accommodations, according to Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) contracting documents obtained by conservative group America First Legal.

Illegal migrants must have access to a number of comfortable accommodations, including room service and child care, while under the care of eligible “service providers,” according to the documents, which were obtained via a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request. The requirements for some of the illegal migrants include that the “service provider” must provide “meat based courses” at every meal, which is delivered to each illegal migrants’ rooms, “24-hour access” to drinks and snacks, television programming in both English and Spanish and mattresses of a certain thickness.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Three HECKLERS are thrown out of Biden's closing midterms plea: One shouts 'you're a disgrace', President tells another 'don't jump' as he says 'I need' Democrats in Congress at Maryland rally​
*President Biden and Jill Biden attended a rally in Maryland on Monday night*
*Three hecklers interrupted the president*
*'You're a disgrace,' one shouted*
* Biden told another: 'Don't jump. You look crazy enough to jump'*
*During day, Jill Biden campaigned for a House member in Virginia and president did virtual events from White House*
*Bidens shoring up blue areas amid worries Democrats aren't turning out *
*Joe Biden won Maryland by 34 points and carried the Virginia House district Jill campaigned in by 19 points *


----------



## GURPS

WT Actual Fuk


----------



## GURPS

Biden says Elon Musk’s relationships with foreign countries 'worthy of being looked at'​


“I think that Elon Musk’s cooperation and/or technical relationships with other countries is worthy of being looked at,” Biden told reporters at the White House.

“Whether or not he is doing anything inappropriate — I’m not suggesting that — I’m suggesting it’s worth being looked at. And that’s all I’ll say,” he continued.

Elon Musk, the CEO of Tesla and the new owner of Twitter, has significant business interests in China.




Oh but don't look at Biden's Ties to China


----------



## GURPS

“The Overwhelming Majority of the American People Support my Economic Agenda” – Biden to Reporters as 75% of People Say They Are Unhappy​


Joe Biden was cocky and defiant during the Q & A session of his presser after Marc Elias and the Democrat machine worked to steal races across the country.

Biden said the overwhelming majority of Americans are happy with record high inflation and soaring gas prices.

“The overwhelming majority of the American people support my economic agenda… I’m confident these policies are working,” said Biden.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Delivers Clueless Response to Voters and Midterm Results​







Notice how suddenly there doesn’t seem to be a threat to “democracy” anymore? Funny how that works.

As noted above, we don’t know yet for certain, but it looks like the Republicans could win both the House and the Senate. You can see the predictions at the bottom of the chyron with 51 in the Senate and 218 in the House. We’ll have to see how it continues to shake out.

So did Biden take away anything to learn? A reporter asked him about the one thing everyone seemed to agree on: the wrong direction of the country under him. Biden’s response showed he wasn’t even pretending to have learned anything.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Says He Plans to Do ‘Nothing’ Differently in Second Half of Presidency​

While Republicans didn’t fare as well as expected in Tuesday night’s elections, exit polls showed that inflation, the cost of living, and crime, which have all worsened under Democratic leadership, weigh heavily on voters.

During the post-midterm press conference, Biden argued that the impact of much of his early agenda will not be felt by voters for some time, which explains why voters rendered a mixed verdict Tuesday night, leaving control of both the House and Senate up in the air as of Wednesday night.

The GOP underperformed expectations in many swing states, with multiple Trump-endorsed candidates, whose campaigns Democrats artificially boosted in the primaries, losing their races. The Senate and the House still currently hang in the balance, with Republicans expected to narrowly take back the lower chamber in the coming days. Georgia’s Senate race is headed to a run-off election as neither incumbent Democrat Raphael Warnock nor Republican candidate Herschel Walker garnered 50 percent of the vote.


----------



## GURPS

As Biden celebrates election results, corporate America lays off workers with recession looming​

Job cuts announced by U.S.-based employers increased 13% to 33,843 in October, the highest since February 2021, according to a recent report by the firm Challenger, Gray & Christmas.

Meanwhile, forecasts of a recession next year have become increasingly common — in many cases a matter of when, not if, due to the highest levels of inflation in four decades.

"I think it's quite likely the U.S. has a mild recession next year," former Boston Federal Reserve President Eric Rosengren told CNBC on Tuesday. He explained the Federal Reserve may need to increase interest rates to more than 5% in an effort to combat inflation, which could push the economy into a downturn next year.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> As Biden celebrates election results, corporate America lays off workers with recession looming​
> 
> Job cuts announced by U.S.-based employers increased 13% to 33,843 in October, the highest since February 2021, according to a recent report by the firm Challenger, Gray & Christmas.
> 
> Meanwhile, forecasts of a recession next year have become increasingly common — in many cases a matter of when, not if, due to the highest levels of inflation in four decades.
> 
> "I think it's quite likely the U.S. has a mild recession next year," former Boston Federal Reserve President Eric Rosengren told CNBC on Tuesday. He explained the Federal Reserve may need to increase interest rates to more than 5% in an effort to combat inflation, which could push the economy into a downturn next year.



Maybe the guy hasn't noticed that mortgage interest rates are over 7%.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Biden Delivers Clueless Response to Voters and Midterm Results​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how suddenly there doesn’t seem to be a threat to “democracy” anymore? Funny how that works.
> 
> As noted above, we don’t know yet for certain, but it looks like the Republicans could win both the House and the Senate. You can see the predictions at the bottom of the chyron with 51 in the Senate and 218 in the House. We’ll have to see how it continues to shake out.
> 
> So did Biden take away anything to learn? A reporter asked him about the one thing everyone seemed to agree on: the wrong direction of the country under him. Biden’s response showed he wasn’t even pretending to have learned anything.



I think I love Nevada.  They have a "None of the Above" choice.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Prepare for even more abuses of power​




This is a threat, and it is not unique. Biden has been far more insulting and threatening to Musk than this, and has been at least this threatening to others many times.

This administration abused its power regularly prior to the election. Since there has been no punishment for that expect even more of it in the coming months. Biden will get worse.

This Administration was never going to be chastened no mater the results. They are doing exactly what they came to do, and intend to keep doing it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘Climate Gender Equity Fund’ To Advance ‘Women-Led Climate Solutions’​

“As an important step in solving climate change, we must address the gender inequalities that persist in climate finance, and ensure female entrepreneurs have an equal seat at the table and access to the funding, networks, and technical support they need to scale climate solutions,” Amazon Worldwide Sustainability Vice President Kara Hurst said in a statement. “We’re proud to collaborate with USAID and the Biden administration to help scale women-led climate solutions globally.”

The e-commerce company argued that female entrepreneurs are “more likely than their male counterparts” to address social needs, lamenting that only a fraction of global venture capital is devoted toward female-founded companies. Amazon will commit an additional $50 million toward climate technology companies led by women.

The White House also launched the “Indigenous Peoples Finance Access Facility,” a $2 million program that will enable “continued climate stewardship by Indigenous peoples and local communities improving their access to climate finance.”


----------



## GURPS

'What the hell just happened': Protesters interrupt Biden during climate speech, but that’s not the worst of it
					

Things did not go smoothly for President Joe Biden at Friday's COP27 speech in Egypt where he was interrupted by protesters




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden and Trudeau Beclown Themselves by Parading Around Asia in Commie Mao Jackets​

Joe Biden and Canada’s Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, North America’s one-two punch of Marxism, were filmed happily flouncing around the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) summit in matching Mao starter kit jackets.


----------



## GURPS

‘Catholic sister,’​

Politico senior political columnist Jonathan Martin kicks off his column by noting that President Joe Biden and Speaker Nancy Pelosi “have become the faces of their party.” So you’ve got a 79-year-old white man and an 82-year-old white woman as the faces of your party. Do the Democrats have any bench at all? Gavin Newsom? Kamala Harris? Pete Buttigieg?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> ‘Catholic sister,’​
> 
> Politico senior political columnist Jonathan Martin kicks off his column by noting that President Joe Biden and Speaker Nancy Pelosi “have become the faces of their party.” So you’ve got a 79-year-old white man and an 82-year-old white woman as the faces of your party. Do the Democrats have any bench at all? Gavin Newsom? Kamala Harris? Pete Buttigieg?





How's her husband doing .? His story seems to have dropped out of sight after it was used for the election.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Threatens to Veto Senate Vote Ending COVID Emergency​

Three years after President Donald Trump declared a COVID-19 emergency, Presidentish Joe Biden threats to veto a Senate effort to finally end it.


Biden himself told _60 Minutes_ in September that “The pandemic is over.”

“We still have a problem with COVID,” Biden said just two months ago. “We’re still doing a lot of work on it. But the pandemic is over.”

But the national public health emergency must go on — and on — because reasons.
The Senate, still under Democratic control, is apparently having none of it. On Tuesday, the _Wall Street Journal_ reports they voted by an overwhelming 62-36 to officially end the COVID emergency.


----------



## RoseRed

We shall see...


----------



## GURPS

Biden Attempts to Revive Student Loan Forgiveness Plan By Asking Supreme Court to Restore It​
In the court documents, President Joe Biden is warning the Supreme Court that if it doesn't reverse the cancellation of the plan, millions of Americans will face a financial burden when the payments are scheduled to start again in January. 

The White House is doing all it can to revive the program that would give $10,000 in federal student debt forgiveness to those with incomes less than $125,000 or households earning less than $250,000.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Signs Declaration To ‘Build On The Success’ Of Vax Passports​

The U.S. government’s response to the COVID-19 virus, which swept across the globe over the course of two years, sparked fears the government would introduce vaccination requirements at state and international border crossings.

The Biden administration shot down rumors the White House would order federal vaccine passports in May 2021.

“The government is not now nor will we be supporting a system that requires Americans to carry a credential,” former Press Secretary Jen Psaki said. “There will be no federal vaccinations database and no federal mandate requiring everyone to obtain a single vaccination credential.”

While private and nonprofit organizations could consider requiring patrons to present proof of vaccination to receive services, the federal government should steer away from requiring vaccination for airline travel and other cross-border activities, Psaki said.


----------



## GURPS

State Department tells staff abroad to promote anti-populist 'disinformation' game in schools​

In an Oct. 31 memo reviewed by Just the News, Secretary of State Antony Blinken encourages diplomatic and consular posts worldwide to promote "Cat Park," funded by State's Global Engagement Center (GEC) and U.S. Embassy The Hague and released to coincide with UNESCO's Global Media and Information Literacy Week.

At least two embassies have already followed through. "Ever wondered if that forwarded message in your WhatsApp group is completely true?" the Uganda embassy tweeted.








The game "inoculates players ... by showing how sensational headlines, memes, and manipulated media can be used to advance conspiracies theories and incite real-world violence," according to the memo, which was obtained by former Trump White House aide Stephen Miller's America First Legal.

[clip]

FFO gave Just the News the memo and its analysis of the "behavior modification" game, which concludes that Cat Park "gets young people to subliminally perceive that social media posts opposing government corruption are primarily done by _disinformation purveyors._" It deems GEC "the global-facing political censorship arm of the Internet."

The game is "simply anti-populist," FFO Executive Director and former State official Mike Benz said. "This appears to be the State Department picking winners and losers in the marketplace of political beliefs, not protecting Americans from foreign disinformation."


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Biden Attempts to Revive Student Loan Forgiveness Plan By Asking Supreme Court to Restore It​
> In the court documents, President Joe Biden is warning the Supreme Court that if it doesn't reverse the cancellation of the plan, millions of Americans will face a financial burden when the payments are scheduled to start again in January.
> 
> The White House is doing all it can to revive the program that would give $10,000 in federal student debt forgiveness to those with incomes less than $125,000 or households earning less than $250,000.



And if they don't he'll just delay it another 3-6 months. Something is going to happen to cause all this delay crap to come crashing down.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Doesn't Have a Clue What's Ahead in This Economy​

Former Vice President Mike Pence blasted Biden for his failure to fix the economy.

“I often tell people I’ve known Joe Biden for a very long time, and he’s been that wrong for a very long time,” Pence told Fox News Digital in an interview. “What we are witnessing in the Biden administration — whether it be the runaway spending, whether it be flatlining defense spending, whether it be a disastrous and appeasing foreign policy, reentering negotiations with Iran, whether it be tax increases, driving a recession and inflation in this economy — one policy after another just seems almost intent on weakening America at home and abroad,” Pence added before pointing out that “it’s one of the reasons why we won back the House of Representatives.”

But Biden looks at the midterms differently. He thinks they vindicated his policies and will double down on them. So buckle up, everyone, things are going to get worse before they get better.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Can’t Let Go of a Pandemic He Wants Us to Pretend Didn’t Happen​


The truth is that he didn’t create any jobs last year. His economic “success” is a mirage that relies on the public conveniently forgetting that the pandemic ever happened or had any impact on the economy or that Joe Biden took office just as the vaccines became available and the economy started opening up again. His policies had nothing to do with that.

So naturally, the question we have to ask is why Joe Biden won’t let go of the pandemic when forgetting the pandemic is so crucial to the illusion of his success.

As the _New York Post_ notes, it’s about money.

*“Extending the emergency is aimed at keeping as many people as possible dependent on Medicaid — the federal-state health program that covers more than 1 in 4 Americans — even though large and growing numbers of beneficiaries are ineligible,” the Post explains. “Enrollment has risen to unprecedented levels, due in large part to the March 2020 Families First Coronavirus Response Act’s continuous-coverage requirement, which prohibits state Medicaid agencies from disenrolling ineligible beneficiaries while the public health emergency lasts.”*

In other words, Biden wants to expand the welfare state, and the pandemic emergency allows him to do that.


----------



## GURPS

Biden OVERTURNS Trump rule and tells 401k investors to prioritize green investments over profit - despite plans already losing $34,000 on average this year​
Employers will now be able to invest pension money in green industries 
ESG investing considers the environmental and social impacts of investments
The change undoes a rule imposed under Trump requiring prioritization of profit
The new rule, brought about by Biden, will come into effect in 60 days


The new rule introduced by US Department of Labor will allow retirement plan investors to focus on ESG investing - which considers the environmental and social impacts of investments.

The change comes as the average 401(k) in the US is down around 25 percent this year, around $34,000, according to data from Fidelity.

Republicans have been opposed to the growing popularity of ESG investing - many argue the concept goes against the main purpose of investing, which is to maximize returns.

Advocates of the change suggest that companies can be more profitable than their competitors when they treat their workers fairly and think about environmental impact.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden’s Thanksgiving Message to Americans: “I’m Going to Try and Get Rid of Assault Weapons” (VIDEO)​










It can be recalled that Joe Biden called for a ban on “assault weapons” following the deadly mass shooting at a gay nightclub in Colorado Springs.

Joe Biden immediately called for gun control and absurdly claimed the LGBTQ community has been “subjected to horrific hate violence in recent years.”

Biden used the Orlando gay night club massacre as an example of attacks on the gay community without mentioning the shooter, Omar Mateen, was an Islamic terrorist.

“We saw it six years ago in Orlando, when our nation suffered the deadliest attack affecting LGBTQ community in American history,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

Awkward! Biden, 80, is mocked for excruciating Thanksgiving Day parade call to NBC which saw reporter forced to wait 17 SECONDS for a reply after saying hello to president​
*Joe and Jill Biden called into the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade on Thursday *
*'God bless our troops for real,' the president said *
*NBC's Dylan Dreyer admitted she was worried the call wouldn't go through *
*She had to wait about 17 seconds to get a clear response from the Bidens as there appeared to be difficulties with the connection *
*'Hello, Happy Thanksgiving Mr. President, are you there?,' she said *
*The president could even be heard talking to the first lady, before finally answering Dreyer  *


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





And then that chatting Uncle tells you that you will not be getting his 60's classic Mustang he has in storage. Instead he'll give it to your conservative brother.


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> And then that chatting Uncle tells you that you will not be getting his 60's classic Mustang he has in storage. Instead he'll give it to your conservative brother.


Not far from the truth!  My dad had just passed, and we were at a family gathering after the wake.  Dad had left a fair amount in inheritance and I used some of that for a down-payment on a car.  My extremely liberal niece was there, and she's one of the beneficiaries of MY estate.  She shouts across the table, "Hey! don't be spending my inheritance!"

I looked at her and said, "I'm not spending YOUR inheritance, I'm spending MINE!"

As brilliant as she is, she just looked at me, blanked face, thought about it, and it took her a long time to catch on.


----------



## ontheriver

Sneakers said:


> Not far from the truth!  My dad had just passed, and we were at a family gathering after the wake.  Dad had left a fair amount in inheritance and I used some of that for a down-payment on a car.  My extremely liberal niece was there, and she's one of the beneficiaries of MY estate.  She shouts across the table, "Hey! don't be spending my inheritance!"
> 
> I looked at her and said, "I'm not spending YOUR inheritance, I'm spending MINE!"
> 
> As brilliant as she is, she just looked at me, blanked face, thought about it, and it took her a long time to catch on.


After a death, people show who they really are...


----------



## Grumpy

Sneakers said:


> As brilliant as she is, she just looked at me, blanked face, thought about it, and it took her a long time to catch on.



Never knew you were related to Jessica Tarlov


----------



## GURPS

How the Biden admin quietly converts illegal immigrants into legal ‘parolees’​

Maria Esperanza Diaz Ruiz had expected to pay a smuggler to get across the U.S.-Mexico border. Then she learned that the Biden administration’s new program would let her walk into the country at no cost as long as she had a tale of woe from back home.

She is one of the migrants taking advantage of a Biden policy that is converting illegal immigrants into legal “parolees,” a status that offers a work permit and a foothold in the U.S., according to the Center for Immigration Studies, which observed Ms. Diaz Ruiz and others.


“This is real,” she told the center’s Todd Bensman. “This is not a magic trick.”

Her justification for gaining parole, she said, is that she worked for a Nicaraguan government official who was homosexual. Her ex-husband threatened her and her boss, she told Mr. Bensman.

“I had to leave because I would be killed,” she said.


----------



## GURPS

Even the reliably liberal NPR is suddenly starting to sound Trumpian on this issue, noting that “there are concerns about China’s ruling Communist Party using this broad authority to gather sensitive intellectual property, proprietary commercial secrets and personal data.”

None of this is new. In 2019, Sens. Chuck Schumer and Tom Cotton wrote a bipartisan letter to intelligence officials saying they should investigate TikTok’s national security risks. In 2020, the Defense Department recommended that military personnel delete the app, and several military branches banned it. Trump tried to get the service banned in the U.S. or force its sale to a U.S. company.

But instead of listening to these concerns, President Joe Biden has been playing footsie with TikTok to score political advantages.

In fact, just weeks before Wray and Warner raised the threat level, Biden brought TikTok “influencers” into the White House to enlist them to help Democrats avoid defeat in the midterm elections.

Rob Flaherty, the White House director of digital strategy, told the Washington Post that “we know people listen to trusted messengers, and as an increasing number of young people turn to Instagram, TikTok and other platforms for news and information, we need to engage with the voices they trust directly.”











						After Getting In Bed With TikTok, Will Biden Ignore Its National Security Threat?
					

A growing chorus warns about TikTok while Biden canoodles with its “influencers.”




					issuesinsights.com


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> Even the reliably liberal NPR is suddenly starting to sound Trumpian on this issue, noting that “there are concerns about China’s ruling Communist Party using this broad authority to gather sensitive intellectual property, proprietary commercial secrets and personal data.”
> 
> None of this is new. In 2019, Sens. Chuck Schumer and Tom Cotton wrote a bipartisan letter to intelligence officials saying they should investigate TikTok’s national security risks. In 2020, the Defense Department recommended that military personnel delete the app, and several military branches banned it. Trump tried to get the service banned in the U.S. or force its sale to a U.S. company.
> 
> But instead of listening to these concerns, President Joe Biden has been playing footsie with TikTok to score political advantages.
> 
> In fact, just weeks before Wray and Warner raised the threat level, Biden brought TikTok “influencers” into the White House to enlist them to help Democrats avoid defeat in the midterm elections.
> 
> Rob Flaherty, the White House director of digital strategy, told the Washington Post that “we know people listen to trusted messengers, and as an increasing number of young people turn to Instagram, TikTok and other platforms for news and information, we need to engage with the voices they trust directly.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Getting In Bed With TikTok, Will Biden Ignore Its National Security Threat?
> 
> 
> A growing chorus warns about TikTok while Biden canoodles with its “influencers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuesinsights.com


Should the Dems lose NPR, the war is over.


----------



## Sneakers

Well, here's an increase that wasn't expected....  due to the increase in Cost of Living, the deductible on my medical insurance has gone up by 8.4% to $2700/year.

It's not an issue for me, I never make the deductible anyway, but it could affect someone else's budget.


----------



## herb749

I'm starting to accept people don't care about high prices for food or energy. They think they are saving democracy while going broke and the govt will bail them out.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Support for COVID Protests Hinges on What Country They're in*


The president has urged the Chinese government to respect the rights of anti-lockdown demonstrators. He actively encouraged the Canadian government to end the trucker protests.




The only people who seem to support Trudeau's use of emergency powers against peaceful protestors are the prime minister himself—and the Biden White House.

China's "Zero COVID" policy is a lot stricter and a lot more injurious to people's civil liberties than Canada's vaccine mandate for truckers. But thus far, it seems like the Canadian government's response to its protests has been more sweeping and restrictive.

That doesn't mean Canada is generally more authoritarian than Communist-ruled China. To argue that would be absurd.

But Trudeau's actions are evidence that progressive, democratically elected governments still struggle with the authoritarian impulse when their control is threatened. It's an impulse the Biden administration was happy to encourage.


----------



## GURPS

‘Nobody Knows the Effects’ of Multi-Trillion Spending Agenda that Is ‘Just Coming into Play’​


He argued that the $1.9 trillion funding in the American Rescue Plan helped enable local governments to keep paying their employees. He also boasted of his additional trillions in spending for government-subsidized health care, manufacturing, infrastructure, and green energy.

“So many things you’re going to find out that we’ve already done that we haven’t been able to actually implement yet,” he said.

*The president claimed that the economy and life in America would only get better under his presidency.

“What’s most exciting about it is people are starting to feel a sense of optimism and the impact of these legislative achievements in their own lives. It’s going to accelerate in the months ahead,” he said.*

Biden promoted the bill he signed to spend billions on green energy and subsidize semiconductor chip manufacturing as evidence that jobs would surge back to states like Michigan.

*“We’re going to be the supply chain. And the difference is that we’re going to make the supply chain available to the rest of the world,” he said. “We’re not going to be hostage anymore.”*

The president also claimed that inflation was “starting to slow.”




what a load of pie in the sky, feel good nonsense


----------



## GURPS

Biden Descends Into Fantasyland on the Supply Chain and Football​




Well, how could it already be done, if you haven’t been able to “actually implement [it] yet” or is that too logical a question? Plus, let’s not forget it was the American Rescue Plan that has led to the decidedly “unrescuing” inflation that we have been suffering from for more than a year. But Joe lied about that as well claiming that the prices at the grocery store were going down, when we might just have had the most expensive Thanksgiving ever.

But he didn’t just limit the fantasy land to inflation. He spoke about the “supply chain” as well and asked the audience, “Ten years ago, how many of you knew what the hell a supply chain was?”





Um, Joe? Probably pretty much every thinking adult knew what it was. It’s part of the normal course of life — it’s not rocket science understanding that it exists. But we grant you that you have definitely brought it into sharper focus by causing shortages of so many things across the country. Shortages we never would have expected to have. And that’s not a good thing. But maybe, because he’s lived his whole life in Washington, D.C. and not in the real world, maybe _he_ didn’t know until he screwed it up. I’m thinking the union guys in the audience like these guys who were probably forced to go to this farce of an event knew and they didn’t look happy.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden appears to declare himself the greatest president in US history​

"I tell you what," the president said. "No one’s ever done as much as president as this administration’s doing. Period."

Biden spoke during the White House Tribal Nations Summit, which was to feature new announcements and efforts to put new policies in place that support Tribal communities.

The summit, which takes place at the Department of the Interior, gives tribal leaders the opportunity to engage with top U.S. officials on ways to strengthen nation-to-nation relationships and ensure indigenous communities endure for years to come.


----------



## GURPS

U.S. to pay $75M to relocate three tribes impacted by climate change​


The Interior Department's relocation grants, announced at the White House Tribal Nations Summit on Wednesday, will provide $25 million each to Washington State's Quinault Indian Nation, Alaska's Newtok Village and Alaska's Native Village of Napakiak.

The Quinault Indian Nation is located on the Quinault River at the Pacific Ocean in Washington state, where the tribal community has been impacted by rising sea levels, storm surges and flooding, in addition to risks from tsunamis caused by earthquakes.

The Alaska communities are located in an area of severe erosion, which is forecast to destroy infrastructure within the next four years in Newtok. Napakiak loses about 25 to 50 feet a year to erosion, which is expected to destroy that community's critical infrastructure by 2030.

"As part of the federal government's treaty and trust responsibility to protect Tribal sovereignty and revitalize tribal communities, we must safeguard Indian Country from the intensifying and unique impacts of climate change," Secretary of the Interior Deb Haaland said.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> U.S. to pay $75M to relocate three tribes impacted by climate change​
> 
> 
> The Interior Department's relocation grants, announced at the White House Tribal Nations Summit on Wednesday, will provide $25 million each to Washington State's Quinault Indian Nation, Alaska's Newtok Village and Alaska's Native Village of Napakiak.
> 
> The Quinault Indian Nation is located on the Quinault River at the Pacific Ocean in Washington state, where the tribal community has been impacted by rising sea levels, storm surges and flooding, in addition to risks from tsunamis caused by earthquakes.
> 
> The Alaska communities are located in an area of severe erosion, which is forecast to destroy infrastructure within the next four years in Newtok. Napakiak loses about 25 to 50 feet a year to erosion, which is expected to destroy that community's critical infrastructure by 2030.
> 
> "As part of the federal government's treaty and trust responsibility to protect Tribal sovereignty and revitalize tribal communities, we must safeguard Indian Country from the intensifying and unique impacts of climate change," Secretary of the Interior Deb Haaland said.




If you read the article this Tribal agency had received $46 billion from the different plans Biden has signed. Why another $75 mil .?


----------



## Hijinx

*"I tell you what," the president said. "No one’s ever done as much as president as this administration’s doing. Period."*

Well he is right. No one has ever done so many things wrong as this fake President.


----------



## OccamsRazor

herb749 said:


> If you read the article this Tribal agency had received *$46 billion* from the different plans Biden has signed. Why another $75 mil .?


BIG number!


----------



## Gilligan

bwa ha ha haaa...so now "erosion" is also due to climate change.


----------



## Hijinx

We have spent Billions of dollars and it has disappeared without a trace.

Meanwhile people are voting for democrats and paying $6.00 a gallon for diesel.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> bwa ha ha haaa...so now "erosion" is also due to climate change.




from high tides ?


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> U.S. to pay $75M to relocate three tribes impacted by climate change​
> 
> 
> The Interior Department's relocation grants, announced at the White House Tribal Nations Summit on Wednesday, will provide $25 million each to Washington State's Quinault Indian Nation, Alaska's Newtok Village and Alaska's Native Village of Napakiak.
> 
> The Quinault Indian Nation is located on the Quinault River at the Pacific Ocean in Washington state, where the tribal community has been impacted by rising sea levels, storm surges and flooding, in addition to risks from tsunamis caused by earthquakes.
> 
> The Alaska communities are located in an area of severe erosion, which is forecast to destroy infrastructure within the next four years in Newtok. Napakiak loses about 25 to 50 feet a year to erosion, which is expected to destroy that community's critical infrastructure by 2030.
> 
> "As part of the federal government's treaty and trust responsibility to protect Tribal sovereignty and revitalize tribal communities, we must safeguard *Indian Country* from the intensifying and unique impacts of climate change," Secretary of the Interior Deb Haaland said.


Is it okay for a govt official to call tribal lands, "Indian Country?"


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘I’ve Got My List’: Biden Says He Was Given List Of Reporters To Call On​


“Okay, who’s the next question? I’ve got my list here. My turn to call on someone, right? Okay, how about NPR, Tamara Keith?”

This isn’t the first time Biden has admitted to having a list of reporters he can call on. The president held his first major press conference since January just weeks ago and after giving a speech said he was “given a list” of 10 reporters to call on.

“Now, I’ve been given a list of 10 people that I’m supposed to call on and you’re all supposed to ask me one question, but I’m sure you’ll ask me more. So let me start off with theist I’ve been given,” Biden said. The reporters were from The New York Times, CNN, Reuters, CBS, the Associated Press, ABC Radio, TheGrio, NBC News and Bloomberg. There are approximately 100 other journalists present at the time. Only the 10 allotted reporters were allowed to ask a question.


----------



## GURPS

Right After Biden Successfully Buys Votes With Student Loan Bailout, Supreme Court Will Weigh In​

In petitioning the Supreme Court for relief, the Biden administration initially sought an order vacating the Eighth Circuit’s injunction, but the administration argued alternatively that, if the high court declined to dissolve the injunction, it should instead hear the case on appeal on an expedited schedule. The Supreme Court’s decision to take the case on appeal presents a unique situation, given that the Eighth Circuit has not yet addressed the merits of the states’ lawsuit. 

Come February then, the Supreme Court will need to decide whether the lower court erred in finding that the states lacked standing to challenge the Biden administration’s cancellation of student loans. The states present an array of arguments for why they had standing, or the legal ability to sue, with Missouri advancing the strongest argument for standing.

Specifically, Missouri maintains loan forgiveness will harm the state because the state, throughout its Missouri Higher Education Loan Authority, or MOHELA, raises funds to support grants and further loans by processing student loans. Fewer student loans to process, because of loan forgiveness, means fewer resources flowing to MOHELA, according to the state, and thus Missouri has standing, they argue.


----------



## GURPS

The Bell Is Beginning to Toll for Biden's Student Loan Forgiveness Boondoggle​


Biden’s problems are twofold. First, there is no national emergency due to the pandemic. Maintaining that fiction will be difficult. Secondly, using the HEROES Act to justify the loan forgiveness program has always been a legal stretch that each appeals court decision has mentioned as being a bridge too far to forgive that much student debt.


The latest legal setback for the Biden administration was in the New Orleans-based 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals, which refused to delay a Texas judge’s ruling that said Biden’s plan to cancel hundreds of billions of dollars in student loan debt was against the law.

Reuters:



> A three-judge panel of the 5th Circuit in Wednesday’s brief order declined to put Pittman’s ruling on hold while the administration appealed his decision, but the court directed that the appeal be heard on an expedited basis.
> The panel included two Republican appointees and one judge nominated by then Democratic President Barack Obama. Pittman was appointed by then Republican President Donald Trump.




Now it’s in the hands of SCOTUS, and no one will be surprised if the conservative court rules against the administration and buries the student loan forgiveness plan for good.


----------



## GURPS

Biden said in his State of the Union Speech: "Look, repeal the liability shield that makes gun manufacturers the only industry in America that can’t be sued. The only one."; he forgot the OWS vaccine!​









Seems either Biden did not know about the COVID vaccine and all aspects of it and the liability protection it enjoys or he lied and his team told him to just lie!


----------



## herb749

So Biden extends the students no loan payments another 3-6 months. Why forgive the money as long as he keeps extending they don't have to pay.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## spr1975wshs

GURPS said:


>



Likely realizes not one bit of the effect his buffoonery is having.


----------



## GURPS

spr1975wshs said:


> Likely realizes not one bit of the effect his buffoonery is having.




Nope I think Biden is being controlled by staff in the WH ... completely unaware / clueless


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden defends skipping border visit while in Arizona, says there are 'more important things'​

Biden made the defense while boarding Marine One to depart the White House on Tuesday. Biden has never visited the border throughout his presidency, despite the ongoing crisis with record numbers of illegal immigrants crossing the border each month.

"Why go to a border state and not visit the border?" Fox News White House correspondent Peter Doocy asked.

"Because there are more important things going on," Biden responded. "They’re going to invest billions of dollars in a new enterprise."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

We are seeing it right before our eyes, and nothing is being done.
If he was running against trump tomorrow the democrats would cheat again to re-elect him.

Who the hell is really running this country.

Agism?  What the hell is that, ? This crooked old ding a ling is exactly the same age as myself and my mind is working fine, I can climb steps and work and speak and I know where I am and where I am going. No one has to lead me around.

It has nothing to do with age. It has to do with a disease. Alzheimer's or Dementia his mind has turned to Jello. There are people 100 years old who still have their minds.

*And where is the media. Why do we have to have this pointed out to us by foreign media.?  The fact is our media is owned and operated by the Democrat party as is the Justice department, the FBI,  and most of our Government agencies.*


----------



## GURPS

Biden Quotes Scripture, Vows to ‘Limit the Number of Bullets That Can Be in a Cartridge’​

After Biden mentioned his gun control legislation, he quickly added, “It’s still not enough,” and vigil attendees broke into applause.

*He then said, “Our work continues to limit the number of bullets that can be in a cartridge, type of weapons that can be purchased and sold, attempt to ban ‘assault weapons,’ a whole range of things that are just commonsense.”*

Biden talked of how a federal “assault weapons” ban was in place once and suggested, “We can do it again.” He then said, “Scripture says, ‘The light shines in darkness and the darkness have not overcome it.”


----------



## Miker/t

I agree with that. There's no reason to have more than one bullet in a cartridge.


----------



## Kyle

Miker/t said:


> I agree with that. There's no reason to have more than one bullet in a cartridge.


Those #7-1/2s are gonna be really light.


----------



## Clem72

Hijinx said:


> his crooked old ding a ling is exactly the same age as myself and my mind is working fine,


Maybe not the best example.


----------



## Hijinx

Clem72 said:


> Maybe not the best example.



You me be right. But I don't read other people words badly and forget where i am.
Although you may not like what I write I do write it myself and my thoughts are my own.
Not Obama's.


----------



## Clem72

The more I look at it the more Whelan does look like a spy.  

4 citizenship documents from being born in Canada to Irish and British parents. Speaks/reads Russian well enough to have a social media presence. Manages to be "Director of global security for an automotive parts supplier", a job that gives him a good reason to travel around the globe, despite a resume including a dishonorable discharge and a record of theft and forgery which should disqualify him to be a walmart security guard.  And we know that the three-letters still recruit most heavily from the military and that they provide cover stories for their operatives (like being kicked out of the military).


----------



## Grumpy

Clem72 said:


> .. "Director of global security for an automotive parts supplier",..


Have to say that certainly looks like a CIA placement.


----------



## GURPS

Brittney Griner an ‘Incomparable Athlete,’ Who ‘Represents the Best of America’​


“Brittney is an incomparable athlete,” Biden said, noting she was a two-time Olympic Gold medalist for the United States.

Griner was arrested in February at a Moscow airport by Russian officials for possession of cannabis vape cartridges.

“She represents the best about America — just across the board, everything about her,” Biden said.

[clip]

The White House argued Thursday during the daily briefing with reporters that there was only one choice, “Bring Brittney home or no one.”

“She is an important role model, an inspiration to millions of Americans particularly the LGBTQI+ Americans and women of color,” White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Brittney Griner an ‘Incomparable Athlete,’ Who ‘Represents the Best of America’​
> 
> 
> “Brittney is an incomparable athlete,” Biden said, noting she was a two-time Olympic Gold medalist for the United States.
> 
> Griner was arrested in February at a Moscow airport by Russian officials for possession of cannabis vape cartridges.
> 
> “She represents the best about America — just across the board, everything about her,” Biden said.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> The White House argued Thursday during the daily briefing with reporters that there was only one choice, “Bring Brittney home or no one.”
> 
> “She is an important role model, an inspiration to millions of Americans particularly the LGBTQI+ Americans and women of color,” White House press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said.



Great role model for domestic violence .


----------



## Hijinx

Gag me with a spoon.


Yes! It's a silly saying but it does give my feelings on this speech.,


----------



## GURPS

A Post-Millennial article yesterday featured the headline, “BREAKING: Saudi Arabia and UAE Announce They Brokered Griner Release in Joint Statement.”

You’ll recall, I’m sure, that Joe Biden promised democrat voters that he would bring Justice to Saudi Arabia and make them a pariah state, for chopping up that muslim lefty activist/journalist Jamal Kashoggi. Now he’s haggling with them.

According to the Post-Millennial, the prisoner-swapping deal was brokered two days after the Biden Administration intervened in a civil lawsuit against Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. The Administration informed the court that bin Salman ought to get immunity from the lawsuit.

Such much for all that pariah-state stuff.

Most commenters felt like Joe didn’t make a very good bargain. To get the basketball player back, Joe traded a notorious Russian arms dealer, Viktor Bout, a dangerous criminal that Nicolas Cage played in the movie “Lords of War.” Bout has often been described as “the personification of evil.”

https://substackcdn.com/image/fetch...e0242-c4e1-4084-ac13-69c4481ab7f3_648x258.png








						☕️ EXPERTS AND OMELETS ☙ Friday, December 9, 2022 ☙ C&C NEWS 🦠
					

Twitter Files part two; Sam Brinton back in the news; more SADS on live television; Celine Dion gets super rare autoimmune disease; kids self-harming in record numbers; Biden makes a bad trade; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s EPA Prepares To Crack Down On Home Appliances​

The EPA’s proposed rule would crack down on the manufacturing and importing of goods containing HFCs, which would restrict the use of HFCs in refrigeration units, air conditioning systems and heat pump equipment starting in 2025, according to an agency press release. In accordance with the Kigali Amendment to the Montreal Protocol, a global climate treaty that the Senate ratified in September, the agency intends to reduce the production and consumption of HFCs by 85% by 2036.

“With this latest proposal under the bipartisan AIM Act, EPA continues to advance President Biden’s ambitious climate agenda while investing in American innovation and ingenuity,” EPA Administrator Michael S. Regan said in a statement.

The EPA referred to HFCs as “super-pollutants” as the chemicals’ can have a “climate impact” that is hundreds to thousands of times worse than carbon dioxide due to the gases’ ability to rapidly deplete the ozone layer and raise global temperatures. HFCs represent around 1% of all greenhouse gases that enter the earth’s atmosphere, according to the Climate & Clean Air Coalition.

The EPA said that consumers and manufacturers could save up to $8 billion from 2025 through 2050 due to the proposed rule’s ability to improve the energy efficiency of cooling and heating appliances.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Spins in Confusion, Needs a Child's Help to Find His Way Offstage​

After finishing his remarks, Biden looks around, spots the young girl, spins almost 360 degrees, then strokes her shoulder. “Which way do we go?” he asks, grabbing her wrist and then shuffling off toward wife Jill and safety:






One of his more infamous moves occurred in April when he tried to shake hands with an invisible person. In recent months, the gaffes are piling up like autumn leaves, as he garbles sentences and loses his train of thought at virtually every appearance. My colleague Nick Arama has covered many of these moments; here are just a few from the last few months alone:



At a White House state dinner honoring France, Joe called the country “Frank,” while renaming Marquis de Lafayette, a French military officer who fought in the American Revolutionary War, “Marcus Lafayette.”
Leading up to the midterms, he seemed to confuse Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s name with Sen. Ralph Warnock’s at a campaign event.
At a recent White House event recognizing the Kennedy Center honorees, Biden praised the band U2 and the “150 albums sold — among the most ever!” He then went on to laud singer Gladys Knight for her performance—_in 1919._
At the National Christmas Tree lighting, he appeared completely flummoxed and wandered off the stage—with the microphone:


----------



## GURPS

Biden vows to protect trans kids and stop 'criminalizing' their sex-change doctors in front of DRAG QUEENS at White House as he signs same-sex marriage bill : Tears into 'extreme' Supreme Court and 'callous' Republican laws​
*President Joe Biden attacked the 'extreme' Supreme Court for threatening rights as he signed the Respect for Marriage Act into law Tuesday *
He also vowed to protect transgender children and 'callous' laws targeting them 
*'Congress is acting because an extreme Supreme Court has stripped away the rights afforded to millions of Americans that existed for half a century,' he said *
*Biden was joined by Sam Smith, Cyndi Lauper, droves of plaintiff from previous same-sex marriages cases and several thousand attendees on the South Lawn  *


----------



## GURPS

Biden’s return to ‘normalcy’ brought us crazy instead — like Sam Brinton​

The problem with that argument, it turns out, is that our establishment nowadays isn’t sober or sensible or boring. In fact, it’s kind of, well, crazy.

Exhibit One is the Biden administration’s just-departed top nuclear-waste official, Deputy Assistant Secretary for Spent Fuel and Waste Disposition in the Department of Energy’s Office of Nuclear Energy Sam Brinton. You might expect an expert in nuclear waste to be kind of a nerd. But say what you will about the deputy assistant secretary, Brinton is not a nerd.

Often photographed in various ensembles featuring short skirts, bright-red lipstick and a shaved head, sometimes accompanied by a mustache, Brinton identifies as “nonbinary,” with the pronouns they/them.


----------



## GURPS

'You think I don't know how f***ing old I am?' Joe Biden, 80, 'vents to allies about how he's fed up with fixation on his age' - as Democrats speculate if he will run for president in 2024​
*President Joe Biden has reportedly resorted to expletives when he became frustrated at the discourse around his age *
*Biden, who turned 80 in November, would be 82 years old if he wins and takes office in 2025. He is already the oldest man ever elected president  *
*Though he was prone to gaffes long before he became president, he has given some reason for concern as he occupies the Oval Office*
*Biden has apparently gotten sick of the discourse, as Politico reported that he once vented to aides: 'You think I don’t know how f**king old I am?'*
*The only person to announce they are running for 2024 is former President Donald Trump, currently 76 *


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Launches Into a Profanity-Laced Tirade Over His Condition​


Joe Biden is the oldest president to ever hold office, recently turning 80 years old and staring down the barrel of an unprecedented re-election bid.

In the midst of that, his health has become an issue for voters, who consistently place it as a concern when polled, and that concern is backed by plenty of evidence. Biden has routinely given public appearances where his senility shines through like the rays of a thousand suns. He’s not okay, and the older he gets, the worse he gets.

But according to a new report, the president has no intention of accepting that reality. Instead, he’s apparently launching into profanity-laced tirades when the topic of his age comes up.



> The oldest-ever commander-in-chief, who turned 80 last month, has “vented to allies” about how much the topic is discussed in the media as he sizes up a bid for a second term in 2024, Politico reported Tuesday.
> “You think I don’t know how f—ing old I am?” an exasperated Biden — who reportedly has a penchant for profanity — ranted to one of his acquaintances earlier this year, according to the outlet.
> Biden, who has said he expects to run for another four years in office but has pushed a final decision back until early next year, would be 86 years old when he leaves office if he completes a full second term.



Sudden bursts of anger are a symptom of dementia. I’m just saying.


----------



## GURPS

Of course, it wouldn’t be an LGBT-centered event without Biden ranting about the wonders of mutilating children. The fact that this has become a part of left-wing dogma honestly astounds me. I keep thinking they can’t get any more insane, and they keep setting their beer down and proving me wrong.

Imagine thinking that chopping a young girl’s breasts off is protecting her. Or that chemically castrating a young boy is a necessary facet of healthcare. But Biden is all in, and he’s got the talking points down, as cynical and gross as they are. I mean, his delivery is terrible because he’s mentally deficient, but he knows what he’s saying here. No amount of senility provides an excuse for his beliefs at this point.


To which I say, I’m not doing this. I don’t care how hard the left pushes this child-harming garbage, they aren’t going to convince me to stop speaking out against it. I’m going down with the ship, and I bet a lot of you are as well. There are hills worth dying on. This is one of them.










						Joe Biden Goes From Senile to Disgusting in Remarks on Gay Marriage Law
					

Biden manages to find fresh ways to be the worst president in modern history.




					redstate.com


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> 'You think I don't know how f***ing old I am?' Joe Biden, 80, 'vents to allies about how he's fed up with fixation on his age' - as Democrats speculate if he will run for president in 2024​
> *President Joe Biden has reportedly resorted to expletives when he became frustrated at the discourse around his age *
> *Biden, who turned 80 in November, would be 82 years old if he wins and takes office in 2025. He is already the oldest man ever elected president  *
> *Though he was prone to gaffes long before he became president, he has given some reason for concern as he occupies the Oval Office*
> *Biden has apparently gotten sick of the discourse, as Politico reported that he once vented to aides: 'You think I don’t know how f**king old I am?'*
> *The only person to announce they are running for 2024 is former President Donald Trump, currently 76 *




The media will start up glowing stories of Newsome or Pete B to see how popular they could become and gage if they should move on from Biden. Biden still has to last 2 more years of these oddities and as they become more frequent.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Of course, it wouldn’t be an LGBT-centered event without Biden ranting about the wonders of mutilating children. The fact that this has become a part of left-wing dogma honestly astounds me. I keep thinking they can’t get any more insane, and they keep setting their beer down and proving me wrong.
> 
> Imagine thinking that chopping a young girl’s breasts off is protecting her. Or that chemically castrating a young boy is a necessary facet of healthcare. But Biden is all in, and he’s got the talking points down, as cynical and gross as they are. I mean, his delivery is terrible because he’s mentally deficient, but he knows what he’s saying here. No amount of senility provides an excuse for his beliefs at this point.
> 
> 
> To which I say, I’m not doing this. I don’t care how hard the left pushes this child-harming garbage, they aren’t going to convince me to stop speaking out against it. I’m going down with the ship, and I bet a lot of you are as well. There are hills worth dying on. This is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Goes From Senile to Disgusting in Remarks on Gay Marriage Law
> 
> 
> Biden manages to find fresh ways to be the worst president in modern history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstate.com





Does this law say there is no respect to marriage .?


----------



## stgislander

I keep saying that at some point the LGBs are going to turn on the T+'s.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> I keep saying that at some point the LGBs are going to turn on the T+'s.




The L's already have they want NOTHING to do with a dick or the person attached to a dick


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> The L's already have they want NOTHING to do with a dick or the person attached to a dick


Yes but the majority are still treating the T+'s as brothers/sisters/whatevers in "the struggle."


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> Yes but the majority are still treating the T+'s as brothers/sisters/whatevers in "the struggle."




Until the T's started getting in more trouble and arrests. Then it could change.


----------



## GURPS

Video of Joe Biden Wandering Around Toy Store Sparks Debate​

However, longer footage of the event showed Biden, as well as the children seen in the footage, placing the toys into a care package box rather than walking off with them.

Biden was also seen speaking to the children at the event and some of the reporters briefly.

Despite this fact, some social media users commented on the clip that Biden may not have actually been at the event, with some suggesting a green screen was used to hide this.

One social media user wrote: "Definitely green screen... watch the top/back of his head fade in and out. Hilarious, creepy Joe. They have to digitally add him to keep him from embarrassing us. Again."


----------



## GURPS

Biden Completely Falls Apart in Battle With Teleprompter in Front of African Leaders​

I wrote on Tuesday about how Kamala Harris spoke to young African leaders at the U.S. Africa Summit.

She tried to sound profound but it lost something in the translation as it was the same remarks, complete with the same hand motions, that she’s pulled out many times in the past. So if the leaders thought that they were getting some special praise (if they could even figure out what she was saying), they would have been sadly mistaken.

But Wednesday was Joe Biden’s turn. He spoke during another part of the Summit, the U.S. Africa Business Forum. To say it didn’t go well would probably be an understatement. You would think that they would have him review speeches before he gives them, given his inability to understand what he is saying or sound coherent. But that surely wasn’t the case with these remarks. It looked not only like he had no idea what he was saying, but that he couldn’t see what the teleprompter said, despite it being huge. So he just made a complete mess of it.

The Prosper Africa Deal Room is a virtual room — a U.S. government initiative — where people work to hook up deals between Africa and U.S. businesses. It started under President Donald Trump, not Joe Biden. But if you listen to Joe talk about it, I’m not sure he has any idea what it is when we listen to what he says here. But he’ll surely take credit for it.


----------



## GURPS

'My nation's original sin': Biden apologizes to delegation of African leaders for the 'unimaginable cruelty' of slavery and offers them $55billion - as Rwandan president mocks US in front of laughing crowd​
*Joe Biden on Wednesday hosted most of Africa's leaders in Washington for the first time since 2014, reviving a summit begun by Barack Obama*
*Biden said his country and Africa were united by America's 'original sin', and the 'stolen men and women and children brought to our shores in chains'*
*Rattled by China's massive investment in Africa, Biden on Wednesday announced $55 billion to be spent on health, climate change and trade*
*Paul Kagame, Rwanda's president, was asked before Biden's speech whether anything has come from the 2014 summit, and said they had achieved little*


----------



## GURPS

Biden admin sues Arizona over border wall made of shipping containers​

The Biden administration argued in the lawsuit filed in US District Court for the District of Arizona that construction crews building the makeshift wall are trespassing on federal land.

The filing asks for “immediate injunctive relief prohibiting” the outgoing Republican governor from continuing work on the barrier, which officials say is being carried out without the proper permits or authority. 

“Arizona has unlawfully and without authority failed to remove the shipping containers from lands owned by the United States or over which the United States holds easements, thereby damaging the United States,” the DOJ’s filing reads.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> 'My nation's original sin': Biden apologizes to delegation of African leaders for the 'unimaginable cruelty' of slavery and offers them $55billion - as Rwandan president mocks US in front of laughing crowd​
> *Joe Biden on Wednesday hosted most of Africa's leaders in Washington for the first time since 2014, reviving a summit begun by Barack Obama*
> *Biden said his country and Africa were united by America's 'original sin', and the 'stolen men and women and children brought to our shores in chains'*
> *Rattled by China's massive investment in Africa, Biden on Wednesday announced $55 billion to be spent on health, climate change and trade*
> *Paul Kagame, Rwanda's president, was asked before Biden's speech whether anything has come from the 2014 summit, and said they had achieved little*



Well he got a bunnch of money.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> Well he got a bunnch of money.


He can't talk about that though because of the Hatch Act.


----------



## Hijinx

Where does Biden come up with the 55 Billion dollars.?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> 'My nation's original sin': Biden apologizes to delegation of African leaders for the 'unimaginable cruelty' of slavery and offers them $55billion - as Rwandan president mocks US in front of laughing crowd​
> *Joe Biden on Wednesday hosted most of Africa's leaders in Washington for the first time since 2014, reviving a summit begun by Barack Obama*
> *Biden said his country and Africa were united by America's 'original sin', and the 'stolen men and women and children brought to our shores in chains'*
> *Rattled by China's massive investment in Africa, Biden on Wednesday announced $55 billion to be spent on health, climate change and trade*
> *Paul Kagame, Rwanda's president, was asked before Biden's speech whether anything has come from the 2014 summit, and said they had achieved little*




So how much are the slave catching countries coming up with .? Those slaves don't come to North America without them.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Where does Biden come up with the 55 Billion dollars.?



Probably the same places Ukraine gets its money. I'm guessing all those funding bills are seeing disappearing money.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> So how much are the slave catching countries coming up with .? Those slaves don't come to North America without them.




Yeah Africa is responsible for Slavery ... European Traders did not show up to Africa looking for slaves


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Biden Administration Funding AI Research That Detects 'Microaggressions' on Social Media​

The researchers have already gotten $132,000 and expect total funding to reach more than $550,000 over the next five years.

Washington Free Beacon:



> The researchers are developing machine-learning models that can analyze social media posts to detect implicit bias and microaggressions, commonly defined as slights that cause offense to members of marginalized groups. It’s a broad category, but past research conducted by the lead researcher on the University of Washington project suggests something as tame as praising meritocracy could be considered a microaggression.
> The Biden administration’s funding of the research comes as the White House faces growing accusations that it seeks to suppress free speech online. Biden last month suggested there should be an investigation into Tesla CEO Elon Musk’s acquisition of Twitter after the billionaire declared the social media app would pursue a “free speech” agenda. Internal Twitter communications Musk released this month also revealed a prolonged relationship between the FBI and Twitter employees, with the agency playing a regular role in the platform’s content moderation.



Judicial Watch president Tom Fitton compared the AI effort to the Chinese Communists’ efforts “censor speech unapproved by the state.” Fitton said the research is a “project to make it easier for their leftist allies to censor speech.”

“It’s not the role of government to police speech that some might find either offensive or emotionally draining,” said Dan Scheider, vice president of the Media Research Center’s free speech division. “Government is supposed to be protecting our rights, not suppressing our rights.”


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Where does Biden come up with the 55 Billion dollars.?




Check out the latest spending bill. If there's money for Ukraine, there's money for Africa.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Check out the latest spending bill. If there's money for Ukraine, there's money for Africa.


There is money for crooked politicians and their campaign donors.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Biden Administration Funding AI Research That Detects 'Microaggressions' on Social Media​





Biden admin funding AI research to detect and censor "microaggressions"​
The researchers are reportedly trying to develop a deep-language learning model that will be able to “detect implicit bias and microaggressions, commonly defined as slights that cause offense to members of marginalized groups.” Of course, as with everything else in the social justice playbook, the people exercising the power and control get to define what qualifies as a supposed microaggression. For example, the program would absolutely ignore a post saying that white males should not be hired for certain jobs. But as the linked report suggests, praising the idea of meritocracy could be flagged as “triggering” to some liberals and would likely be suppressed.

Given what we’ve recently learned about how multiple government agencies and Democratic political campaigns have been teaming up with social media to censor conservatives, perhaps this news doesn’t seem all that surprising. But that doesn’t make it okay, either. As citizens, you all have the right to engage in free speech (or not to) if you wish. What you absolutely _do not have_ is a right to never be “offended.” And given the growing, massive list of words and ideas that are deemed “offensive” on the left these days, that algorithm is going to be working overtime.

Speaking of which, even if you somehow think this scheme is a good idea or even constitutional, how much faith are you going to place in this sort of AI if it has to monitor everyone on all of the social media platforms? Researchers have been working on these massive language AI models for a while now and even some of the more popular ones have produced “_less than impressive” results_, to put it charitably. Sure, you could train it to look for a specific list of words and banish posts containing them, but nearly all words have varying shades of meaning and are used in different contexts. To really act as the Ministry of Truth and the Thought Police, this AI will need to be able to detect subtlety and correctly interpret the usage of language. Thus far, even the best models have seemed woefully short of the mark.


----------



## GURPS

Biden Lost It, Dropped 'F-Bombs' Over the Southern Border Crisis​


According to author Chris Whipple, the president has a penchant for losing his cool and dropping four-letter words in relation to the border crisis, a situation that is more relevant now than ever. For context, October saw a new record of illegal crossings, and 22 days into December as of this writing, the administration hasn’t even bothered to release November’s numbers. I think we can all ascertain what that means.


Here’s how Whipple described Biden’s lack of composure via sources inside the White House.



> “Meanwhile, illegal immigrants kept arriving. And Biden was furious,” the book says. “Aides had rarely seen him so angry. From all over the West Wing, you could hear the president cursing, dropping f-bombs (he’d always apologize when women were present).”
> One senior adviser told Whipple that the frustration came from a “lack of solutions.”
> “It’s like, ‘How would you feel if you were me and these were the solutions you had?’ It’s the weight of the presidency, right?’” the adviser said.




You know, for supposedly being such a nice, classy guy who honors decorum, Biden sure likes to launch into angry, profanity-laced tirades a lot. This isn’t his first brush with the word that shall not be said. Not by a long shot. And while an inability to control one’s emotions, including sudden outbursts, is a symptom of dementia, I suspect the explanation for Biden’s meltdowns is simpler. Namely, he’s just an intellectually vapid man who is well in over his head.


----------



## GURPS

Joe Biden Delivers Christmas Address Without Saying the Word ‘Jesus’; Calls for Americans to ‘Drain’ Political ‘Poison’​


“That light is still with us, illuminating our way forward as Americans and citizens of the world, a light that burned at the beginning and at Bethlehem,” he said.

The president used the Christmas holiday to ask Americans to unite around shared values rather than getting caught up in political bitterness.

“I sincerely hope this holiday season will drain the poison that has infected our politics and set us against one another,” he said.

Biden also asked Americans to look beyond each other’s political beliefs.


----------

